# What Are You Wearing...Right Now!



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

With the proliferation of smart phones this should be easy. What are you wearing this second? Take out your phone and snap a pic and post it right now.

Nova Scotia time : 0926 hours as I type...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

200M WR, close enough!


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Well since I just snapped and posted (EDT, Toronto) for today's WRUW here you go!










Cheers,
HBL


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

06:30 on Vancouver Island. I'm wearing a housecoat, sipping coffee and you don't want a picture of any type!


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm nekkid b-)


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

Copying off of Bigjamesdean's test paper.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

This one...


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asho coxo (Sep 20, 2012)

Late over here. Just watched "black hawk down". Hell of a movie but as Nick Cave sings so well " people just ain't no good". Except for WUS!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

GWM-5610


----------



## Bobbradley (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Mulder (Dec 11, 2013)

Just snapped this one for the WRUW thread.
New to me AD BS100 with applied indices.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Blackbay... Good day Gentlemen


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

still wearing this Orient 300m...


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

bb on gray phoenix nato


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

powboyz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DAMMIT MAN!

I gotta have one of those now......grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

MG SAR









Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Bigjamesdean said:


> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


You forgot to change the date after April 30th...:-d


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Here you go...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtsbfan (May 7, 2010)




----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Just got back from a morning hike. Beautiful day in socal.


----------



## orangeology (Jan 7, 2009)

came in last night and on my wrist now


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Lunch time......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILW (Mar 31, 2014)

A pair of underpants.


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

this one has been stuck on my wrist since it arrived yesterday.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

romeo-1 said:


> You forgot to change the date after April 30th...:-d


Yes saw that when I posted it and fixed it straight away

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

This un









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Right this second









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Minutes ago on a sunny day in Juneau, Alaska


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm wearing my Oris ProDiver Date today.


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

This new addition on a Hadley Roma.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Old faithful

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

quick trip to the office


----------



## Sniperdogs (Feb 7, 2012)

Resco!!!


----------



## chaserolls (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Osmo (Aug 20, 2010)

Work watch.


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

When they make a tripod for the Droid, I'll be so much happier with phone shots......

Just snagged the new arrival, Magellan, and I quite like it.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Magellan and El Buzo. So jealous...


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks!

There were 2 of the Carbon dialed/polished hands left when I ordered. Last 2 factory Magellans left!


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Magellans _left_?! No! I do not need to hear that [covers ears and starts to hum]



GriffonSec said:


> Thanks!
> 
> There were 2 of the Carbon dialed/polished hands left when I ordered. Last 2 factory Magellans left!


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

My "new" Mako XL









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetrial-pro (Oct 10, 2013)

Scurfa Diver 1. It just sounded good and felt good.


----------



## Branger63 (Dec 5, 2013)

SUMO


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Orange Monster


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

This now









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Just this minute put new Modena Italian Rubber shoes with aftermarket buckle on my Seiko Tuna Jr....


----------



## Branger63 (Dec 5, 2013)

Branger63 said:


> SUMO


Bad pic, but prepping to go to the beach! Awesome weather today here in my part of the +9, the land where time doesn't change twice a year


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

St dupont raid


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

poison said:


> St dupont raid


Really cool shot!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

GriffonSec said:


> Really cool shot!


Thanks man, it has damn good Lume. No complaints here.


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

Just gone 2pm on a sunny UK Saturday


----------



## jeremydw (Sep 26, 2009)

Heading to a AAA baseball game with the family here in not so sunny Buffalo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim123 (Oct 13, 2009)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

This SKX mod.


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Just received this a moment ago. 
Love the size and weight. 
Would like to get the bracelet though! 
Any suggestions?

Tx

Roberto


----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

.


----------



## ajmiami (Apr 6, 2014)

Watching a baseball game at home









Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Armida A6 ;-)


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Uh...khakis?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Pro Diver said:


> Uh...khakis?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


She sounds hideous !!!


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Marathon GSAR on Green ISO









Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## hendry70 (Mar 20, 2012)

rare no-dive watch day. And stuck in the office


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Not really a diver, but:


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

My beautiful Arctic Ocean blue snowflake .....









HAGWE

Regards,


----------



## timetrial-pro (Oct 10, 2013)

Steinhart Triton


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Enviado desde mi LG-E986 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Enviado desde mi LG-E986 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Pro Diver said:


> Uh...khakis?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


HAHAHAHAHA...SHUT UP!! :-d


----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

SRN049









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Enviado desde mi LG-E986 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MattyRetro (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Since today is my anniversary and this was a gift from my wife, I thought this to be appropriate.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

This









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## waldynp (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WareagleSig (Mar 26, 2014)

Wish it was new like waldynp...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponte (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## mitch57 (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Back on mesh









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sitting next to my daughter at our local Barnes & Noble with my Lummy on...on a Sunday afternoon.



Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Baciu91 (Feb 2, 2014)

TAG Heuer Aquaracer








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Saonoi (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## wobbegong (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## BigNin (Jun 16, 2012)

My 5 week old 41mm Tropik and my 5 week old daughter's 41mm fist.


----------



## anthonyroman (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm wearing a Casio Watch BW EFR-531D right now. I don't know whats the problem with my phone it won't upload the picture.


----------



## Skyfire (Jul 26, 2011)

Chilling in the evening sun


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Not a diver (but it has 100m WR) :-!


----------



## Mike.45 (Jul 3, 2012)

Traveling this week.

The plane is delayed some two hours so I am just cooling my jets.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Just received this - Crepas lives up to its billing! Here it is, 45 mm and 17.9 mm high, 51 mm L2L on my 7.25" wrist (184.2 mm or 18.42 cm):


----------



## Sniperdogs (Feb 7, 2012)

Resco Black Frog


----------



## ericverger2 (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Time Collector (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

New black watch:


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

ZIXEN TRIMIX


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

THC 23:48 EST









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

My G post workout. 300 24 kg kettlebell swings a day for a month challenge. Catching my breath and enjoying this thread. Lots of squares in the dive crowd. Tomorrow will be a 6309-7049 day.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Haha, nice swings. I saw the 10k kb challenge (500 a day for a month), and thought I'd give it a go, but it tears up my separated shoulder, so I tried 200. After a week still tore it up. I'm trying 3 days a week now. It's a shame, because I love what it does for over all conditioning. Oh well, play hard you're gonna get injured, gotta deal with it.


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

BB


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Right now...TGIF...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Enviado desde mi LG-E986 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

New bracelet for my Ball Diver
It's AWESOME!

Enviado desde mi LG-E986 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Hand Wind Steinhart Nav-B.





Cheers & Happy Friday everyone


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

This one is on the sales forum right now, but I am trying to get some wear out of it before moving on to a Sinn chrono...


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Man, you are seriously my hero. You have flipped more badass watches than I have ever seen and always have cool stuff in the stable!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

on wrist as we speak....


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Wycombe (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## hendry70 (Mar 20, 2012)

A1 for a casual Friday


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

My beater Seiko for working around the house and waiting for my son at his swim practice...


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## slccj (Mar 24, 2012)

At work.


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

Just got this one today from another member.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## valnorc59 (Jan 19, 2014)

Now and tomorrow too-non diver.
Wittnauer 7734 Valjoux


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## jklfafa (Aug 24, 2008)

Helson sd 40


----------



## ladizha (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Right now - responding to this post:


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

I've been wearing this one a lot lately...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This while enjoying a Ricard as I wait for dinner 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## shvlhd69 (Mar 2, 2014)

Wearing the 116610 right now!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Hangin with the kids watching Nick Jr









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

A Maranez Racha.....










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

At the airport picking up my parents.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Branger63 (Dec 5, 2013)

Sumo


----------



## dalio (May 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

800th post!! Hangin' with the kids again on this fine Sunday morning! Nick Jr again too. I wonder when I'll ever win the TV back.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

Chillin at home


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Studying with the Bathys









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Still down in Mexico...








Still with the SBBN007.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

I see some similarity here


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my 2013023 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## slccj (Mar 24, 2012)

Waiting for my wife while she shops at ......... in Whistler.


----------



## dalio (May 2, 2012)

Finally landed this one after 2 years...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seamaster Bond and stuck in morning traffic 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Orient Lexington


----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This as I'm taking the dogs out 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

My newest;


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## lovebandit (Oct 11, 2010)

Hawaiian Standard Time, baby!! Yes, that






sapphire bezel can be reflective...


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

Brand new arrival for Crepas Week ~ Le Grand just in and on wrist!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

The newest monster....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leejc_jc (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

SEIKO Golden Tuna Spring Drive









God Bless,
Liz


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

DEBAUFRE OCEAN 1 (39mm)


----------



## KeithNYC (Dec 24, 2012)

monster


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Shopping a card for our 16th anniversary










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dalio (May 2, 2012)

Going for coffee.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Seatime

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

At glow in the dark mini putt with my little guy

Black lights !!!! Lume show !!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## suparobg (Nov 2, 2009)

this one


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## WareagleSig (Mar 26, 2014)

With new strap, just got today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

suparobg said:


> this one


This watch might look very nice on someone with larger wrists.


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

Still wearing this right now, also when "right now" was yesterday while taking a break from the drive home for Monterey


----------



## 1lucbesson (May 20, 2014)

Kemmner Octopus Chrono


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

Curtis Tourbillon


----------



## dalio (May 2, 2012)

Coffee run


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Studying 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Breakfast time

Soak.


----------



## sidakumar (Mar 17, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaybob (Jun 26, 2009)

Remora I, Orange Dart.


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

My Go To watch...JSAR on Drew Canvas with custom buckle.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## dalio (May 2, 2012)

Guess...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Same watch different spot 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Very cool buckle....!


Ash211 said:


> My Go To watch...JSAR on Drew Canvas with custom buckle.
> View attachment 1505304
> 
> View attachment 1505307


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

It's the big clean Kobold Arctic Diver....we will see if it's still in Favour tomorrow...


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Seamaster Pro on NATO strap


----------



## stallion2 (Feb 14, 2013)

that's how i roll...at the moment


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Kobold phantom for the last day of holiday.

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

Time is an invention.


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

Night shot...Oris Col Moschin for a 0230 arrival at SFO...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mbrman (Dec 8, 2009)

This one at work...again! Man, I work too much!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Very much smitten by this watch. Typically not into the Rolex/Tudor aesthetic but this one just speaks to me on so many levels. Killer strap too.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## WareagleSig (Mar 26, 2014)

My (new to me Deep Blue). I'm obsessed with these as this is my third one in the last month. I sold the other two but think this one suites me (at least for a while)...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DiverBob said:


>


Can't say I'm familiar with this watch or brand but I love how it looks. Tell me more -

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

phosfiend said:


> Very much smitten by this watch. Typically not into the Rolex/Tudor aesthetic but this one just speaks to me on so many levels. Killer strap too.


Thank you so much. It's probably my favorite modern Tudor and the watch that should be credited for bringing back Tudor to life. They've been on a roll since with the Black Bay and Pelagos and the new Ranger & blue BB... 
The strap is a Drew Canvas and they rock. I have several and no other canvas come close 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Mine since yesterday... Very happy customer

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Can't say I'm familiar with this watch or brand but I love how it looks. Tell me more -
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Hey Brice, Barbos "Robur" of Germany. Could very well be yet another Germasian offering. It's quite affordable to say the least and very well put together. Pedestrian Miyota 8215 auto, Mineral Glass, 46mm X 16mm height and a WR of 500m. Nice heft and the dial work with applied indices is very well executed. Certainly belies the $200 price. A worry free summer watch that I can't seem to get tired of looking at.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you so much. It's probably my favorite modern Tudor and the watch that should be credited for bringing back Tudor to life. They've been on a roll since with the Black Bay and Pelagos and the new Ranger & blue BB...
> The strap is a Drew Canvas and they rock. I have several and no other canvas come close
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Without a doubt a beauty. The Pelagos too, is a watch that I have been eyeing for some time as well. Your collection is fine one indeed brother.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

It's a great looking beater that's for sure. It stood out to me right away.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

DiverBob said:


> Hey Brice, Barbos "Robur" of Germany. Could very well be yet another Germasian offering. It's quite affordable to say the least and very well put together. Pedestrian Miyota 8215 auto, Mineral Glass, 46mm X 16mm height and a WR of 500m. Nice heft and the dial work with applied indices is very well executed. Certainly belies the $200 price. A worry free summer watch that I can't seem to get tired of looking at.


Love that dial! The deep blue is perfect. It must sparkle in the sun.


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

Right now Seiko Springdrive


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Moroz said:


> Love that dial! The deep blue is perfect. It must sparkle in the sun.


Agreed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

In traffic 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

some color to brighten up a cloudy day...


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Love the strap combo!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Love the strap combo!
> 
> Tx
> 
> Roberto


Merci beaucoup Roberto.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Merci beaucoup Roberto.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Da rien monsieur!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Preparing for the weekend with a Chrono...


----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)

20140530_092553


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

.

Debaufre 39mm

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WVE (Nov 17, 2011)

Citizen 62-6198


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

studying/taking a practice test before enjoying my Sunday afternoon. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dalio (May 2, 2012)

On call, just hangin' around ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pool-side with the 100Fathoms on OD green Isofrane 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Artego 500m on leather


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

My very own classic. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatapatapapazipedydooayeaye.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Barby time 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bjshov8 (Dec 18, 2008)

On weekends I frequently wear my beater Luminox. I was expecting to do some digging in the yard today so this one was appropriate.


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

SEA3 by RGM my favorite government employee brought her to me just this afternoon.


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

L'Ocean and new tan lines.....LOL


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Not a diver today (I usually wear one 5 out of 7 days)... but a blast from the past...


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

This









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

Just finished cleaning this old Sicura that I received in an awful state! 
Had to remove years worth of gunk from the case and under the bezel, and polished lightly the (cracked) crystal.
Also made a "vintage" looking strap for it.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

In Zurich...


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Pretty much every day now for weeks.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)

Pelagos again. This might get monotonous for you folks.


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
G. Delgado

Enviado desde mi LG-E986 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jwagambill (Jul 14, 2013)

Benarus moray on a paracord strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Matching strap and shoes....


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

mrallen13 said:


> Pelagos again. This might get monotonous for you folks.


Just the fact that I'm freaking envious :-D

.:sent using stone, scissors and the occasional paper:.


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

On a Brady sailstrap









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Blue-red strap to match my jeans...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Taking my baby for a ride 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

I am wearing it now ... Took it off to chop up some food at work for the staff picnic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Moved my Clover strap to a different Sicura since the sad departure of my brilliant Sicura Safari :'(. Gone but not forgotten!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Kobold AD on grey NATO


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Man this blue CF dial explodes in the sun !


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Beautiful DAMASKO. :-!

also (been) wearing a Pilot Watch for a few days straight.

picture from early this week


good weekend y'all


----------



## gillmanjr (May 17, 2012)




----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)

At least red lights are good for something.


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SOH for this Friday

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Traffic 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

At the playground with my little guy


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Orient Sun&Moon today


----------



## Roelkalkboel (Jan 22, 2014)

My favorite watch


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ephraim Gerstein (Oct 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Watching Robocop 2014









Matt Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Grilling out for my girls and their friends 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## giosaurus rex (Feb 23, 2014)

iPhone pic...


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
G. Delgado

Enviado desde mi LG-E986 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

On the water with this one right now!


----------



## dalio (May 2, 2012)

Enjoying the morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rackness (May 27, 2006)

Cheers!


----------



## WVE (Nov 17, 2011)

Also Doxa: sub 600T Sharkhunter


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

At Zoé's recital 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## dondi (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

The Sea-Hawk has become my daily desk-diver in the office.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Stuck in traffic on I77









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ladizha (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ladizha said:


>


That dial is awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Luke* (May 31, 2011)

Only a week old and I love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## skeester (Feb 4, 2010)

lawless










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
G. Delgado

Enviado desde mi LG-E986 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## slccj (Mar 24, 2012)

Waiting in the border lineup to return home after picking up a new winder.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Got home and switched to the Bremont. Hanging in the backyard with Turbo who made an appearance for this shot 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Got home and switched to the Bremont. Hanging in the backyard with Turbo who made an appearance for this shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is brilliant!


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Switched back to my new 007 mod for the top-down drive home.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Waiting in the doc office for my appt


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

On a boring call









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Enviado desde mi LG-E986 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Getting my CPE...


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatapatapapazipedydooayeaye.


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Newest addition to the family... not a diver, but my next purchase will be ;-)










Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Waiting at the bar for my wife and kids to join me at Mellow Mushroom for dinner 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

My Seiko Shogun arrived today...this titanium watch is lighter than my Omega SeaMaster titanium.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dave92029 said:


> My Seiko Shogun arrived today...this titanium watch is lighter than my Omega SeaMaster titanium.
> View attachment 1524296
> View attachment 1524297


Congrats. The Shogun looks awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

Korsbek Oceaneer for father day


----------



## sutherland (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## jackoliowen (Jun 11, 2010)

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

mariod said:


> still wearing this Orient 300m...


*DONT BLAME YOU ! ON MY AND LOTS OF OTHERS WISH LISTS IM SURE!*


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

sticky said:


> I'm wearing my Oris ProDiver Date today.


*SAW PRO DIVER ON WUS WTT FORUM-VERY TEMPTING INDEED!*


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

*BOTH ARE SWEEEET!*


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Bwana1 said:


> She sounds hideous !!!


*
LIKE A GOOD NEIGHBOR............*


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Panik (Nov 29, 2013)

Sent from Hybrid Satellite Phone


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Checking the OEM leather band...


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Right now, still...


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Kobold Seal Ti....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the THC on Drew canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

Waiting outside before my final presentation.
Hopefully after this I will be awarded my "Masters of Architecture"!










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Precista quartz on canvas


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## dalio (May 2, 2012)

Lume me!


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Here's what I have on at the moment..


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Helberg CH6


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## valnorc59 (Jan 19, 2014)

MDV102-1AV









time to cop some zzzzz


----------



## beelim69 (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

My third watch swap today. Time for bed. A new day and different watch for tomorrow awaits.


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

christre said:


>


Joining you 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Joining you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great choice... I love these Tudors and mine gets the most wear compared to my other watches. Ive said before i love the strap on yours and will have to try something similar. Hot n sunny here so an afternoon at the beach so NATO time for me...


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

On vacation in Cancun!!


----------



## Y0DA (Sep 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R_L (Mar 17, 2014)

First one! 
Arrived from Japan this week.

Thanks to the "heads up, i saw a bargain" - thread!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Just on my lunch break... 
Number 053/500










Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## kornel91 (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Kicking it old school in my Puma Vilas and Rado Original Diver. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## sk4lin3 (May 28, 2012)

The JLC today 

Edit
Realized after post that I hadn't set the date after its last rest -__-


----------



## Time Collector (Aug 14, 2012)

Changing to a Sub-C in about an hour


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

christre said:


> Great choice... I love these Tudors and mine gets the most wear compared to my other watches. Ive said before i love the strap on yours and will have to try something similar. Hot n sunny here so an afternoon at the beach so NATO time for me...


Thank you. I have to say mine gets a lot if wrist time as well. It's just awesome and have been having fun switching straps from Natos to green then blue canvas then the Heuervilles.... 
I'm having Stewart make me a new one with larger holes and his new leather. I also grabbed a Everest blue rubber for it as I'm going to the beach soon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Up-n-coming (Mar 31, 2014)

MPP G14.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

My new favorite just arrived this afternoon.


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Came home from work and had to put on Batman









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Beautiful watch, gasspasser.

And awesome name!


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you. I have to say mine gets a lot if wrist time as well. It's just awesome and have been having fun switching straps from Natos to green then blue canvas then the Heuervilles....
> I'm having Stewart make me a new one with larger holes and his new leather. I also grabbed a Everest blue rubber for it as I'm going to the beach soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


What year is your Tudor? Mine is 1984. Great afternoon at the beach yesterday and the first time the watch spent time in water since its recent service. A little worrying taking a 30 year old watch in the water but performed well and seems to be keeping at -2 secs a day. We have had over a week of nice hot weather,,,, making a real change to our usual Brit weather.. RAIN haha.
Im on the hunt for a Tudor bracelet but they're rare so like you having fun trying different straps but really liking mine on Natos.
Enjoy the beach and look forward to seeing the new strap when it arrives.


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

This right now, and for the remainder of the weekend. Talkin' of which...

May I wish everyone on F74 a really fabulous weekend.

Cheers

M.


----------



## WareagleSig (Mar 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

MM300 on the patio after work! Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GoodLord said:


> This right now, and for the remainder of the weekend. Talkin' of which...
> 
> May I wish everyone on F74 a really fabulous weekend.
> 
> ...


I love your pic of the CH6. Congrats too. What are your thoughts on it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

*TAKEN AT 532AM EST 6-21-14
*


----------



## dalio (May 2, 2012)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CH6 on this gorgeous Saturday morning 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

One of my faves.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElFuego (Nov 25, 2012)

Then I am affraid your Zixen is slow or has stopped. 



kasemo said:


> *TAKEN AT 532AM EST 6-21-14
> *
> View attachment 1535967


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Hard to take this off









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

*505 AM EST
*


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

SKX009 at the campground...


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Seiko SKX173:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning mes amis and happy Sunday!!

Still have the CH6, been on my wrist since Friday night. Getting used to the size and it seems to have shrunk a bit 

I'm enjoying coffee outside and it feels great today. My wife and kids are on their way to Florida, house feels very empty but got my pups with me  and I am about to meet a fellow WIS for Lunch & Watches: Rolex, Tudor, JLC, Bremont will be joining the party ;-)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Enjoying a quiet and beautiful morning in the Pacific NW


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

Uts

Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Well left lunch with my buddy's Supermarine and now enjoying a hot afternoon at the pool. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## progman2000 (Dec 2, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Well left lunch with my buddy's Supermarine and now enjoying a hot afternoon at the pool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what did your buddy leave with?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

So demanding! Dang! 

Wearing a Kemmner GMT, if that's okay with you! :-d


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

progman2000 said:


> what did your buddy leave with?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


My Tudor Blue sub 79090 for a few weeks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Watchin the soccer game. USA is playing great! Impressive goals and super ball movement by both teams


----------



## dsm600rr (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Enjoying the THC one last time before it goes to the safe with several of his stablemates for a few weeks 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Carson (Apr 26, 2012)

MadMex said:


> View attachment 1536255


It's on the other wrist! Einstein! LOL!!!!


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

DSSD









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Carson said:


> It's on the other wrist! Einstein! LOL!!!!


No, I am nekkid again...


----------



## Luke* (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Kobold AD.


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

*HARP,WHO GOES THERE!!!
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GoodLord said:


> View attachment 1538781


Nice pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice pic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Brice.

M.


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Trying out my latest from the good guys at NATO Strap Co., on the SAR...










Cheers,
HBL


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Not a dive watch, but its what I'm wearing right now...


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Another Monday another swim meet...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

176









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## slccj (Mar 24, 2012)

Reverse orange diver.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Just arrived within the last hour.


----------



## rackness (May 27, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> 176
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not a fan of most Panerai but that is just perfection. A real classic looking piece.


----------



## Pattyb69 (Mar 5, 2012)

Sub C on Everest Rubber


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

I can't get enough of this older style Tag lately. Found one in mint shape.


----------



## ElFuego (Nov 25, 2012)

I am liking this Bremont. Did I read you right, it's just a temporary swap?



Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ElFuego said:


> I am liking this Bremont. Did I read you right, it's just a temporary swap?


Yeap. I had lunch with a fellow WIS and forumer and we traded watches for a few weeks. He has my Tudor sub 79090 until we meet again to swap back mid-late July probably. 
I love this one. I owned the black twice and the blue one. This may be my favorite of the 3 colors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Just upgraded all my camera gear (trying it out) and yesterday this guy showed up at the door.

A new daily beach beater and something to use for biking when I'm bored with the G-Shocks.

LE BFK


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6105-8119


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Chillin' at work 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElFuego (Nov 25, 2012)

I'd be inclined to keep it and call it even. That's a unique, and cool color.



Jeep99dad said:


> Yeap. I had lunch with a fellow WIS and forumer and we traded watches for a few weeks. He has my Tudor sub 79090 until we meet again to swap back mid-late July probably.
> I love this one. I owned the black twice and the blue one. This may be my favorite of the 3 colors.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

UDIVER said:


> Just upgraded all my camera gear (trying it out) and yesterday this guy showed up at the door.
> 
> A new daily beach beater and something to use for biking when I'm bored with the G-Shocks.
> 
> LE BFK


Congrats Frank. Looks fantastic. 
What's the ref #?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ElFuego said:


> I'd be inclined to keep it and call it even. That's a unique, and cool color.



No way. I want my blue sub back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just landed. Speedy 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Just switched to this one...


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats Frank. Looks fantastic.
> What's the ref #?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks, Brice .... its a great little watch.

the ref# is* SKA579P2* , it does say "Limited Edition" on the caseback, but the only difference on this model over the other PVD BFK is the insert, the paint on the crown and I guess the movement is different also?...


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

off the FSF and on the wrist.....


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

powboyz said:


> off the FSF and on the wrist.....


Very nice! I love the Sea-Hum , I almost picked up a blue 1500m last year.......kinda wish I have.

Looks great on the zulu!


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

UDIVER said:


> Very nice! I love the Sea-Hum , I almost picked up a blue 1500m last year.......kinda wish I have.
> 
> Looks great on the zulu!


Thanks. It's a beast. Built like a tank. Gonna keep it around for a while now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"On the Wrist! "
*







*
*_*Cheers! *_:-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

garydusa said:


> *"On the Wrist! "
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!! That's so hot in blue!!
Dibs ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Omega POC LM ..


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Orange POC.


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Love this one in orange ..



Brisman said:


> Orange POC.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Nishant said:


> Love this one in orange ..


Thanks mate, that LM of yours looks an absolute stunner.

I bet it looks even better in real life.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Heading out for a run. Have a good day.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Sad face, no dive watch for today's desk diving session.


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Speedy again but on steel now that I've sized it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## nimbushopper (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Aurevoir Gopher (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Small seconds while enjoying a TL Johnson reserve Maduro.


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Lunch time!


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

heading to Telluride homestead and do a number of hikes with the 9900! recently changed out the battery myself and still works! great to look at the wiki


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Cleaning out the house and garage with my A7!









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

office time.


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards

Enviado desde mi LG-E986 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

New in today, my Speedmaster X33..









Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Looky who just arrived:


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Ebay.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

the gig said:


> Looky who just arrived:


Wow. Score!! Where did u find it? I am looking for one as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeah- I'm the one. Caught this guy just as it went up for sale. Did pretty well on it considering.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

the gig said:


> Ebay.


Ah. So you're the one 
Hit me up if u don't bond with it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

its like we're in a timewarp..... whoaaaaa


----------



## Sniperdogs (Feb 7, 2012)

Resco Patriot Gen 2 Limited Edition Red Dial w red hands


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

My F71 project watch. I really like it!

200m WR, looks great and price was really affordable... :-!


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just picked this up









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

Trying some different straps..









Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

OS300 on a red zulu.


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

.html]







[/URL]


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards

Enviado desde mi LG-E986 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Definitely the most beautiful dial, and hardest to photograph, of anything I own (not that I can shoot a good photo anyhow).


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Just pulled in the driveway coming home from work


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Enjoying the THC one last time before it goes to the safe with several of his stablemates for a few weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic! Those initials do make me think of something else though. Of course, I do live in Colorado.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Just picked this up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, looking at it quickly i thought you had another Tudor ha.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards

Enviado desde mi LG-E986 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On vintage perlon strap


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

First night shift with the new Sumo!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

romeo-1 said:


> First night shift with the new Sumo!


Nice. I just got back from Toronto now, working security for my client. I feel your night shift pain!


----------



## Michael Sproull (Jun 8, 2014)

38mm Hamilton Auto,it's an older model and I have an idea for a bund strap made out of Swiss ammo pouch-leather.....has anyone done that yet?....it should be way-cool!


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Crawling into bed with my A7 on (I don't take watches off to sleep because I'm weird).

NATO is on cause I'm waking up in six hours to drive to San Pedro for an early dive off Catalina Island. West coast!










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

SKX mod.


----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)

Not a real diver but...


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

birdynamnam said:


> Not a real diver but...


And...

Good enough to go to any Party! 

M.


----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes mate 
Ready for the saturday night party


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

LOL!

Sorry, I thought you got your forum-name from the legendary Peter Sellers movie... The Party. 

M.


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

The genius in action, and quite topical too ...well, at least the first scene!

M.

Party (Peter Sellers) CLIP - YouTube


----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes
You are right
I love this film And Mr hrundy in action 
And the scène with the bird too...
And Many others...


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Indoor golf under the black lights 

Looooom show time


----------



## valnorc59 (Jan 19, 2014)

Wittnauer Valjoux 7734


----------



## Alzilla (Feb 20, 2012)

Mine's not too far off from ^^^ yours! Same movement, anyway.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

birdynamnam said:


> Not a real diver but...


But really cool!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today it's the Raven









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

MKII Milsub LRRP.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

My birthyear seiko diver arrived!!


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

New arrival


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

New arrival The Gulfmaster


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

romeo-1 said:


> With the proliferation of smart phones this should be easy. What are you wearing this second? Take out your phone and snap a pic and post it right now.
> 
> Nova Scotia time : 0926 hours as I type...
> 
> View attachment 1478683


PRS18Q on black ISO is my weapon of choice


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bathys today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Sat Diver today...


----------



## tarheel821 (Aug 30, 2011)

Really enjoying this one for the summer!


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

JacksonExports said:


> New arrival The Gulfmaster


Very fierce looking!

Sent from my SM-P605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A very windy day here. We may go for a walk on the beach soon but for now I'm chilling on the balcony with a nice view: Palm trees, water, boats and my subC 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vazmari09 (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

longstride said:


> View attachment 1548862


*Now that's a watch u cant ignore*


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

right now
the Big Ingenieur. 7-Day PR.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tony A.H said:


> right now
> the Big Ingenieur. 7-Day PR.


That's really cool, Tony

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another day in the sun at the beach and another subC day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Trying to make it though the last hour of work.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Can you feel the force...?


----------



## Nic1930 (Jun 7, 2014)

Only one choice on a typical English summers day....a waterproof diver!!!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

It's officially summer !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pakz said:


> It's officially summer !


Always love drinking a good little Rosé during the summer. Too bad they are so $$ here  Have to pace myself a bit more :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy 4th!!

Enjoying the weather this morning and coffee a la fresca with the subC again 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Always love drinking a good little Rosé during the summer. Too bad they are so $$ here  Have to pace myself a bit more :-(
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


_
Hé oui, Brice, faut faire des petits séjours au pays, et ensuite t'envoyer des containers de vin, saucisson, fois gras, etc... ;-)
Bref, faut bien qu'on ait quelques petits avantages, les ceusses restés au pays où "on plante des impôts et ils pousse des fonctionnaires" (G. Clémenceau)._

Yeah, Brice, you should come back to France now and then, and send containers filled with wine, salami, fois-gras and so on and so forth... ;-)
We need to have at least some nice things, us the poor that stayed in the land where "you plant taxes and civil servants grow" (G. Clémenceau).


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Watching France v. Germany! Happy 4th!


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Fresh off a shoe swap.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Reading my Bible


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spent three hours non stop in the waves with the family. Such a blast. 88F and great waves out by the sandbar. 
I really love this Deep Tech! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Spent three hours non stop in the waves with the family. Such a blast. 88F and great waves out by the sandbar.
> I really love this Deep Tech!
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. You just had to post that Brice. Thanks. I wasn't sure about the DT but that pic certainly makes me want to find out more. Well done


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm going a bit retro tonight. Hurricane or tropical storm on the way for tomorrow. Never fun


----------



## Substance-p (Apr 13, 2012)

Relaxing after a long day of bar-b-qing. G-shock served the grill master well... Kept the burgers and brats on just long enough.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Still...


----------



## Plus9GMT (Nov 3, 2013)

Rainy day in Tokyo today. I hope the watch is WR enough


----------



## Aurevoir Gopher (Jul 11, 2013)

Getting ready to walk to the top of the hill to watch fireworks. My PMMM.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

quicksilver7 said:


> Wow. You just had to post that Brice. Thanks. I wasn't sure about the DT but that pic certainly makes me want to find out more. Well done


Oops, sorry  Not... You need one ;-) I hesitated on this one since they first came out and am I glad I got off the fence and pulled the trigger! Fantastic Watch, looks phenomenal and wears much better than specs might suggest. I really dig it but I wouldn't wear it on bracelet. It's too much and heavy. Great on rubber and leather. After I sold my new Helberg CH6, I wanted another blue watch and it's much better for my wrist. (CH6 is a great watch but too much for me)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

In Masham, North Yorkshire waiting for the Tour de France to arrive.


----------



## Llisus (Aug 15, 2012)

While shopping with my girlfriend in Madrid.









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another micro today, and one I love wearing. The Bathys 100 Fathoms on green Isofrane 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Beautiful and soothing Blue .

:-!



Jeep99dad said:


> Spent three hours non stop in the waves with the family. Such a blast. 88F and great waves out by the sandbar.
> I really love this Deep Tech!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Luminor Marina by the pool...


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Another micro today, and one I love wearing. The Bathys 100 Fathoms on green Isofrane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are you vacationing at Brice? Bahamas?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

longstride said:


> Where are you vacationing at Brice? Bahamas?


I'm in Clearwater Beach, FL  paradise

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Just put my Ashtray on...


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

*A little Saturday seafood!
*


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Boating with the A7!










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Was about to dive into the fridge


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## breezy83 (Jun 27, 2013)

My new super avenger....


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

New homemade strap for the SAS


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Grilling out while enjoying the sunset on the Gulf If Mexico 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## slccj (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

Winding down on this beautiful Saturday. 
Heroic 18 on what was a 2 piece NATO. Waiting on a real canvas strap!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plus9GMT (Nov 3, 2013)

Beautiful Sunday!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The girls are being lazy so I'm hitting the gym and sauna and whatever else they have downstairs  with my dad and still wearing the Bathys









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore the Bathys at the beach too. Fun times. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pattyb69 (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## JNC_1009 (Jan 11, 2014)

Seiko 5 auto; 21 jewel day/date.. Just got it back today..


----------



## JNC_1009 (Jan 11, 2014)

GriffonSec said:


> When they make a tripod for the Droid, I'll be so much happier with phone shots......
> 
> Just snagged the new arrival, Magellan, and I quite like it.


You can actually use a regular tripod, and eBay sells an adapter that fits most any smartphone. Might cost at the most maybe 15.00


----------



## JNC_1009 (Jan 11, 2014)

curious cheese said:


> .


DAMN but that's nice... Makes me want to go throw on my fossil chrono..


----------



## JNC_1009 (Jan 11, 2014)

Had to throw my fossil chrono back on.. The thing fits beautiful... Lume ain't too shabby either.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice dinner out by the water with the family but decided to forego the Sub in favor of Rahul's SM500. Incredible watch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

For once - not the A7. Time to get back to a rotation. Deep Blue ProTac for some night time errands, and its trusty lume will help me read these yelp reviews if my screen's backlight fails 










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking up the Puget Sound towards Seattle with the Pepsi Blumo...


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

So comfy on Drew canvas!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Matt_wool83 said:


> View attachment 1543098


Is that the bronze model?


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thunderdaddy said:


> Is that the bronze model?


Certainly is.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

So nice. I have my eye on one. Haven't seen a Tungum & I'm curious about the gold color. Thanks man-- beautiful watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another vacation day with the awesome Raven blue Deep Tech on RavenOfrane


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Going '90s today


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Great White stops to smell the flowers...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DaveD said:


> Great White stops to smell the flowers...
> 
> View attachment 1555402


So awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thunderdaddy said:


> So nice. I have my eye on one. Haven't seen a Tungum & I'm curious about the gold color. Thanks man-- beautiful watch.


Thanks it really is a beaut! Has definite wrist presence. Had a bit of a condensation issue but now that all sorted I'm in love again


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*The "Quintessential "WIS" Cliche" Shot! *:-!*

(but accurate)
*


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

Bombfrog


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Sumo...


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## andygray8 (Aug 24, 2010)

Tudor Tuesday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Put put time with the fam

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Start in with the Camo G and hitting the gym, steam room then pool 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

That:


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

007


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

*Nice tuna Longstride! Beats what im wearing right now!
A striped shirt,white pants,black tennis shoes-all from K-mart w/ a crappy croton beater and im still 
freakin at work lol!
Boy,ive really made it!
*


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

New arrival. New to me sbbn015.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Medium quartz diver today!


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

It is finally here!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Relay Carnival after thunderstorm...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today is a subC day for either kayaking or jet skiing and the beach. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey Jeep99dad, my Aquaculture says Hi! Tough to photograph well though...


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rockin'ron said:


>


Great pic! Classy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tym2relax said:


> Hey Jeep99dad, my Aquaculture says Hi! Tough to photograph well though...
> 
> View attachment 1557839


Wow!! That looks great! I want to find one of these or the Benthic Aqua

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## zachste (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

While on family vacation @ the Amalfi Coast


----------



## fd629 (Apr 10, 2014)

zachste said:


> View attachment 1557844


What Nato is that on?


----------



## fd629 (Apr 10, 2014)

Seiko 5 today as I'll be running a 5k charity run


----------



## zachste (Nov 13, 2013)

fd629 said:


> What Nato is that on?


I think it's the dark chocolate brown from Cheapest Nato Straps, it's been awhile since I bought it though so I can't remember the exact name.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Going home!


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## tobiwankenobi (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## trisdg (Aug 4, 2011)

Not 'right' now, but went for a wander earlier...


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello all, happy Thursday!










Cheers,
HBL


----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

Deep Blue Daynight OPS Pro - Black

Be well,

AZ


----------



## SpaceView (Oct 28, 2007)

Just got it today!










Dwarfs the Omega!


----------



## Plus9GMT (Nov 3, 2013)

SpaceView said:


> Just got it today!
> 
> Dwarfs the Omega!
> 
> Congrats! Beautiful DB, enjoy!


----------



## Plus9GMT (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

SBBN007....bought in 2007 from Seiya... It has been a versatile and tireless workhorse.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll go with the subC again today and we are starting this Friday a mega storm. Hopefully it'll clear up early afternoon so we can hit the beach. Meantime I'll go to the gym and steam room I think 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Birth year Sandoz today


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Trying an ISO on it


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

My mid size diver quartz from marathon.
I just love this baby

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

quicksilver7 said:


> Trying an ISO on it


I so miss mine. Wanna sell it? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Can't stay away from this one very long, really love the Bathys watches. Very fun dial. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

As soon as I pick the strap...


----------



## ElFuego (Nov 25, 2012)

I am enjoying the Cayman again today. My Canon G9 died while I was in Yellowstone last week (therefore an iphone pic will suffice) - gotta get that camera fixed pronto.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today was my last day at the beach and pool here in Fl. 








Lunch and PinaColadas with a view








Now pool side

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

Bernhardt no date.


----------



## victarro (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## mbrman (Dec 8, 2009)

This one at work on a hot, humid Saturday night...turn up the AC!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Old Skool Saturday.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Jason_R (Mar 31, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Today was my last day at the beach and pool here in Fl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed the area. Been living in Tampa for 25 years now, its a really nice place to live.

Take care, Jason

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks we love it here

Last evening out 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

4 am Cuban food on 14th st in NYC. Can't seem to keep the A7 off and the armidafrane is pretty comfy.









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

*Mr Nitrox

*


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## LesDavidson (Nov 3, 2011)

Boschett Harpoon on Hirsch Robby


----------



## stetes (May 13, 2014)

zachste said:


> View attachment 1557844


WOW! Great looking Seiko! Is that a skx007 with a modded bezel? If so, what bezel did you use? I'm looking for something similar to that, yours just looks so nice!


----------



## rackness (May 27, 2006)

Really diggin this one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Headed home with Rahul's SM500 [lleft the family behind  ] 
But pit stop in Tampa for breakfast with my buddy Dave









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mako XL


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

The sun's back here, so Orange Mako also... just not an XL


----------



## SpaceView (Oct 28, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Headed home with Rahul's SM500 [lleft the family behind  ]
> But pit stop in Tampa for breakfast with my buddy Dave
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


You're just 30 min west of me. I'm in Lakeland. Small world!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just had this on for an hour 

Wears better than I remembered 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Steinhart OVM today, sorry for the horrible pic.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Weekend shift with my second time around mm300









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Ennebi Vintage today. It's pretty rad, and I still refuse to shave my wrists.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Can't think of a better way to spend a Sunday evening. Grilling...with the Tuna of course 

Cheers,

Casey










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Sunny watch for a sunny summer's day... (just noticed my date is off, but it is a "right now" pic, promise!)


----------



## jugnu (Mar 22, 2013)

stetes said:


> WOW! Great looking Seiko! Is that a skx007 with a modded bezel? If so, what bezel did you use? I'm looking for something similar to that, yours just looks so nice!


Looks like an unmodded Sumo on a leather NATO.


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Relaxing on the back deck...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

I just snapped this picture for a different thread.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

kca said:


> Can't think of a better way to spend a Sunday evening. Grilling...with the Tuna of course
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


You deserve an extra "like" just for drinking Yeungling! I soooo wish we could get it in Texas...


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> You deserve an extra "like" just for drinking Yeungling! I soooo wish we could get it in Texas...


Good eye! Just got it up here in MA somewhat recently. I used to have to wait until I visited friends in NJ or my folks in PA to get my fix.

Maybe there's hope they'll break into the Texas market at some point in the not too distant future.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back home in NC, and taking it easy this morning then need to hit the PO to ship a watch and a bracelet I sold last week, run errands... Get ready for real life to start again tomorrow 
I left my Raven with a buddy in Florida and wore the SM500 yesterday so today is the Rolex until I go get my other watches from the safe 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## kpfeifle (Mar 14, 2009)

Wearing my orange monster!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Orient Golden Eye


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Home alone this week. Squeezing in a little pool time with the sub and a Jack & Coke before going back to work tomorrow 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Switched it up tonight to relax and watch (be bored) my son play minecraft. Zzzzzzz


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

My Sumo on rubber dive straps.


----------



## Baciu91 (Feb 2, 2014)

TAG Heuer Aquaracer


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Pradata...
Will possibly finish the week with it!


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Pakz said:


> Pradata...
> Will possibly finish the week with it!


*
You have good taste my friend! gr8 bang for the buck*


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

For now 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Luwe (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Bronze n' Titanium


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Love it.

PERFECT Yellow. :-!



hidden by leaves said:


> Sunny watch for a sunny summer's day... (just noticed my date is off, but it is a "right now" pic, promise!)


----------



## rackness (May 27, 2006)




----------



## ENIGMAS1 (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## maa101770 (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I went to pick up my watches that stayed behind in the safe during vacation and was expecting to wear the THC but then I saw the Speedy and had to strap it on! Major cool factor in this one 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Feels so at home on the iso


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Traveling with this on!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Marlin Ani-Digital MDV-700
This violates one of my cardinal rules....analogs must have a sweep second hand.....but I bent the rule because of the Marlin.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

New straps from Stewart @ Heuerville just landed so i threw the Blackhawk on the speedy  thanks Stewart. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

New Halios Strap all the way from Singapore.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm piggin out,Ocean Vintage Military on left wrist AND SkinDiver on my right!Have a great night WUS!


----------



## Luwe (Oct 28, 2010)

In the gym....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll rock the Speedy again today since I've got two new Heuerville straps in the mail. For now it's on the Blackhawk rally strap and will put it on the Honey tan large-hole strap later 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Fire99 (Feb 10, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'll rock the Speedy again today since I've got two new Heuerville straps in the mail. For now it's on the Blackhawk rally strap and will put it on the Honey tan large-hole strap later
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking combo!


----------



## WareagleSig (Mar 26, 2014)

SOH46 at the office 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Wearing this for the day, thinking I'll end up giving the strap away...


----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Fire99 said:


> Great looking combo!


Thanks. Heuerville and Perlon straps are where it's at for a Speedy IMHO 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Missed the 176 the last 3 weeks so it's getting a new strap tonight... A blue Drew canvas which was not intended for it but I like it 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Back from the beach swap....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

again


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been a while since I wore this one, so the THC is getting wrist time and I don't even feel like changing straps as it's the perfect combo for me


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rackness (May 27, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> Been a while since I wore this one, so the THC is getting wrist time and I don't even feel like changing straps as it's the perfect combo for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those hit the funky vintage vibe out of the park! Very nice.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

indeed a Perfect Combo. also love the Canvas on the 176.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you both! Big canvas fan as you can tell ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

Sent from my POS smart phone


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Watching The Open with my beloved bullhead


----------



## WareagleSig (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok yesterday I posted this watch with my tan strap. Well today a Vollmer mesh arrived. I figured I'd give it a try since it was $100 vs. $700 for the Breitling mesh. Not bad for the difference. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Marine Master!


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Today was all deep blue, fitting since I'm in New York this month.

A DARK HALLWAY:

boom action lume









boom making breadcrumbs for a nice salad... Hope my kitchen stays above 1000m










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

I call it "Classic Nasty."


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Post hike and back in rotation


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bam 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Took it off to take the picture, so not exactly wearing it "right now"









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremydw (Sep 26, 2009)

Change of pace: no black face, no black bezel, and it's quartz. It is the antithesis of my norm. Haha










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bam


Wow
What watch is this? Beautiful!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seppia said:


> Wow
> What watch is this? Beautiful!


Thank you. It's the Cricket , Vulcain Nautical Trophy. It uses the same case as the JLC Polaris and a 157-part manual in house calibre with alarm. Very cool history. I believe they made the first alarm watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Cricket again this morning of course  but on a Drew canvas. Works better IMHO. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

My work in progress...


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Another day with the Marinai









Sent from my phone using my fingers and thumbs.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

We no shoot plane down


----------



## bigwatch13 (Aug 13, 2008)

Every watch looks GREAT on a DREW!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bigwatch13 said:


> Every watch looks GREAT on a DREW!!!


Agreed.
I don't always wear Canvas, but when I do, it's always a Drew ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Brice for these 2 straps. Think they will work well. 


Switched to this to clean the car and grab the kids. Which will in turn ruin the clean car


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rockin'ron said:


>


Want 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tynian16 (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

tynian16 said:


> View attachment 1567450


forgive my layman's question - but why two crowns? it doesn't seem to have GMT or an internal bezel. The second hand is crazy cool though and I'm jealous.

Educate me!


----------



## Clockworkblueorange (Jun 12, 2014)

Vostok Amphibia 420


----------



## Mark in TCI (Aug 5, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## maa101770 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sent from my broker's broker using satellite phone in an undisclosed location


----------



## felipefuda (Aug 2, 2013)

My 28 years old aqualand









sent from my razr hd


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ChuckW said:


>


Awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Overnight trip to SLC for an early meeting
But first for some sushi


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

fatalelement said:


> forgive my layman's question - but why two crowns? it doesn't seem to have GMT or an internal bezel. The second hand is crazy cool though and I'm jealous.
> 
> Educate me!


Mine has 2 crowns also, they must have screwed up 









Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

fatalelement said:


> forgive my layman's question - but why two crowns? it doesn't seem to have GMT or an internal bezel. The second hand is crazy cool though and I'm jealous.
> 
> Educate me!


Between 10 and 11 is the HEV.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm sticking to the Cricket, really liking it. That dome... 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Switched to the rubber strap to get comfortable for at home movie night with my girls.

Enjoy your evening!

Cheers, Casey










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Nothing, completely au naturel!


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

New to me SBCM023. Wears awesome!


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Today I started with the Panerai 176 on a blue Drew canvas. I am actually digging this combo even if the strap was not intended for the 176 but for my now gone blue CH6. 
Had to give the Vulcain a rest but have a feeling it'll see wrist time again this week end 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Re appreciating the Squale after I got it regulated in 6 positions by my local watch guy!








How many watch guys in the states can say they trained in Switzerland for two years and sport these certificates? Thanks Viet at Tick Tock Watches!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Waiting to test out


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Wearing this and drinking that









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's that time of the day fellas

Bourbon time 

Cheers 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

litlmn said:


> Wearing this and drinking that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You, sir have fine taste in both watches and cerveza!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Couldn't stay away from the Vulcain Cricket very long. That crystal is Domelicious  and alarm just too cool. Love the wrist presence too. Perfect for me. 
I'm going to Greensboro to meet a friend and WIS, I'll also get my Tudor blue sub back 
Have a great Sunday all.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Mr. Nibbs (Sep 26, 2009)

Citizen 800m titanium saturation diver on Isofrane for me!!!


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

LAGUNA THE GREY


----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)

My new ARA automatic Diver. Love.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Enjoying the Maldives and the beautiful weather. Have a great day!

Casey










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## rackness (May 27, 2006)

^^^^ cool pic love the GMTs!


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Between 10 and 11 is the HEV.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Ah! I have watches with HEVs, manuals at that, but they look very distinctly different from the crowns so I was confused. Thanks for the knowledge! 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My lunch today 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Still my favorite:


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

For some reason, WUS won't allow me to upload photos from my phone larger than QVGA, hence the krappy shot. It wasn't always that way. Any ideas?


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"New" to me! *:-!*
(Right now)
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Glad to have this old thing back 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchluvr1 (Feb 12, 2006)

Seawolf

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Beautiful evening on Lake Ontario (JSAR)


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Just pulled it out, set the time and date and rockin it now and for tomorrow as well.

Hammy time...


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

focus in on the watch! who wants to see a beautiful image of nature when we could see the inside of a small stainless steel disc?



hidden by leaves said:


> Beautiful evening on Lake Ontario (JSAR)
> View attachment 1569593


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to work...

Have a great week!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards

Enviado desde mi LG-E986 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Literally just walked out of Deep Blue's showroom with this beautiful thing









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Desk diving today. 
Hope to bring this baby underwater as soon as possible


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Zixen on SAS rubber.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Coffee time


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Have a great evening,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Sent from my phone using my fingers and thumbs.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Still on the Hammy


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

SD on Omega mesh










Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## ieco (Jul 21, 2014)

From Puerto Rico with love


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I'm trying a new Heuerville Stewart made with his new honey tan leather and big-hole design. 
I missed this watch and I'm so thankful to have it in the rotation. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tonight I'm trying a new Heuerville Stewart made with his new honey tan leather and big-hole design.
> I missed this watch and I'm so thankful to have it in the rotation.
> 
> 
> ...


Brice, how does it compare to Stewart's other straps ? A bit stiffer, cooler with the large holes ?

Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

felt like strapping on the 10th Anniversary Nav-B Edition tonight.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Switched to the Tuna. Gotta be prepared for Tuna Tuesday tomorrow.

Cheers,

Casey










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Headed to the office 









Really digging this Heuerville Blackhawk on the speedy. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

You really have a lovely collection!
The cricket, this speedy... Congrats!
My speedy reduced is out for service, will have to part with it for a couple of months


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

Sent from my POS smart phone


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

daument said:


> Sent from my POS smart phone


Looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seppia said:


> You really have a lovely collection!
> The cricket, this speedy... Congrats!
> My speedy reduced is out for service, will have to part with it for a couple of months


Thank you very much for the kinds words. Hope you get yours back soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Change of pace today (after 5 days with the OWC Snowflake):


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Taken shortly before using my freediving skills (woeful compared to my actual scuba skills) to make sure dive mode works! I can confirm after opening my eyes in the questionable new york shore water that it does indeed register at least a meter.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Feels nice having a Kobold back in the rotation.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

UDIVER said:


> Feels nice having a Kobold back in the rotation.


That looks great, Frank. 
Btw still have the A6? Saw my old one in a parking lot not too long ago. Looked so good 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Frogman in formidable waters!


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks, Brice

Yeah I still have it , haha

I'm not really on Audizine much anymore though.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

UDIVER said:


> Thanks, Brice
> 
> Yeah I still have it , haha
> 
> I'm not really on Audizine much anymore though.


Stage 3 yet?? ;-)
Do You still flip rims like a mad man? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Stage 3 yet?? ;-)
> Do You still flip rims like a mad man?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Haha, no stage 3, I daily drive it.

Believe it or not, I've had the same set of wheels on the car for three years now, I searched everywhere for a set of OEM RS6 9-spokes and kept them ever since.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## felipefuda (Aug 2, 2013)

sent from my razr hd


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Strike a pose.....you're staring at my ball aren't ya ? LoL


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hump day 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Being that my latest acquisition/unhealthy obsession is a depth gauge, and I'm away without my dive gear, I wrapped my phone up in a waterproof camera bag and went into the Atlantic! I reached an astounding recorded depth of 2m, though my phone was really bad at focusing past 1m due to waves.

A journey rivaled only by that of James Cameron.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

JSAR...


----------



## k2parkstar (Jun 5, 2011)

This just came in today. I couldn't be more excited. My grail of 3 years is finally on my wrist!

PO XL 2500d


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
G. Delgado


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

SBBN013 on Bonetto Cinturini...


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

New NATO on my SMP!


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Greetings


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

Delma Blue Shark Diver, what a beauty!


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Henrik A said:


> Delma Blue Shark Diver, what a beauty!


Very nice! I miss mine soooo much, I may need to go pick another one up!

Looks great!


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Zilla by the pool for a while.


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

UDIVER said:


> Very nice! I miss mine soooo much, I may need to go pick another one up!
> 
> Looks great!


I do understand you, really nice and a good quality watch.

@Udiver- I have seen and read you review on this watch, good job!


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
... Seiko Black Knight ...

*





​


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Continuing with the Oris into the evening. Chilling at my parents


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Speedy on a Heuerville handmade Blackhawk strap 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Still in the early stages of the honeymoon phase but I am loving this one so far!

Cheers, Casey










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards

Enviado desde mi LG-E986 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Vulcain Cricket on a Drew canvas today. Love that watch! 









Domelicious 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## vazmari09 (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## kpfeifle (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards

Enviado desde mi LG-E986 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

Sent from my POS smart phone


----------



## felipefuda (Aug 2, 2013)

sent from my razr hd


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

... Seiko FiftyFive Fathoms ...























​


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

My Blue Ball










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Can't get enough of this new OWC.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Seiko 7548 - 1983


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Back on the bracelet.


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

I hate tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

*Wakmann* 
Pilot Watch with an Old Soul.



Phenix Caliber was Designed & Made in the Year 1935 specifically for a Pocket Watch. but Wakmann decided to use a Small batch of these (48 pieces) and re-case them in wrist watches



47mm that sits very comfortably on my wrist.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love Stewart's straps on the Tudor. I highly recommend Heuerville 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

MG on Croc










Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards

Enviado desde mi LG-E986 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ufbot (Jul 2, 2014)

i find it hard to wear anything but the ovm for more than a couple hours. kids were even impressed by its lume at bedtime last night. today on a natural leather zulu.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Wearing my 5 year old Invicta Corduba. Yeah I know its from that crapola watch company. Has the OS20 Miyota engine and is almost as accurate as stats attributed to the Triple Tuning Fork
Bulova Precisionista. So far it has gained only 12 secs since January one. So its fits my pistola just fine.
The black surface finish didnt prove to be quite so hearty. But Mike Davis said the finish was "bonded down to the molecular level" Aint true. 
But as an accurate runner? Invicta/Miyota, whomever was playing their A Game when they built this boyO.

X traindriver Art


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

This One










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

For me it's the old omega Seamaster Chrono cal1040


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

It's just not leaving my wrist


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards

Enviado desde mi LG-E986 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

OAD Frog Friday here. Been rotating a lot between this and and the Maldives. Thought I'd only keep one and flip whichever I liked less. Having a hard time deciding so they're both sticking around for now.

HAGWE!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

litlmn said:


> This One
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! I'm waiting for the same combo with super dome. Think I'm probably in the last batch so I've got a little longer to go but pics like this make me feel good about my choice.

Enjoy it!

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Precista 18Q


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thought that I'd finally found a complete working example, only to find out that the "mode" button doesn't work! Wearing it for a bit whilst sobbing, before I send it back for a refund on Monday


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

kca said:


> Looks great! I'm waiting for the same combo with super dome. Think I'm probably in the last batch so I've got a little longer to go but pics like this make me feel good about my choice.
> 
> Enjoy it!
> 
> ...


Thanks Casey. Got it off of the sales floor, so luckily no wait for me. Great watch. Might want to stock up on some normal size buckles for when it arrives.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Froggie


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Switch before heading out for dinner with the fam. I've been neglecting this one lately but it's the first grail I have acquired and will probably always be my favorite.

Cheers, Casey










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
... Trusty Submariner ...

*





​


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)

79090 love today


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webforum (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag carrera


----------



## webforum (Jul 20, 2014)

Oops did not see it was for five watches!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Friday night dinner with the family and Pam 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## stgermaine (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

A work in progress


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

AD bronze










Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Felt like a spork kind of day


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Appointment, errands and breakfast a la fresca with the Pam on rubberB 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm not wearing a diver right now







But , I must say that it's a great pleasure to take a look at this thread.
For the pleasure to Let my eyes looking over , and finally being kept by a nice diver for a future purchase for example....

Mmmm an Aquadive Bathyscaphe 100 for example
:think:


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... Orange Monster ...

*





​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pool time with the Pam


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

This new beauty fresh off the UPS truck, hehe.


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

*The A1.....
*


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

What I usually always like to wear... My Combat.


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Insomnia...


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Strokes1251 (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going out for ice cream with the fam 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

powboyz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like this. I am waiting for my new first Doxa. I got one of the M31 limited.


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Goin2drt said:


> I like this. I am waiting for my new first Doxa. I got one of the M31 limited.


Thanks. The 31 looks awesome. Congrads.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Quartz Chrono. Yeah its not a diver but I am actually surprised by the quality.


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Going out for ice cream with the fam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Man, you are killing me!!!!

Incredible watch, one of my futuribles

Regards


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
G. Delgado


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Good morning...going into week 2 of my vacation!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Up in the wee hours of the mourning here.Have a great Sunday folks.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Stuck at home with the wisdom teeth holes in my mouth:-|

What's better than shooting watches? 

bonus point for guess what is this green thing ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

masterdelgado said:


> Hey Man, you are killing me!!!!
> 
> Incredible watch, one of my futuribles
> 
> Regards


 I highly recommend it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## NoSpoon (Jul 12, 2014)

Great forum!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Relaxing this morning and still wearing the Vulcain since yesterday. Change later maybe 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

The 6105 on orange zulu just like my apéritif


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Took the rust Drew canvas off the THC as it's going up FS and decided to try it on the Vulcain...

Thoughts?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Took the rust Drew canvas off the THC as it's going up FS and decided to try it on the Vulcain...
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> ...


Thoughts ?....yes I'd like to buy it 

Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Finally that is on the wrist...










And a lume shot


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards

Enviado desde mi LG-E986 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bwana1 said:


> Thoughts ?....yes I'd like to buy it
> 
> Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


Ah ah! I meant rust vs green canvas 
But yeah. Buy one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

One of those watches that just continues to impress through its subtle but well thought out design, SAS sea1 Dublin


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*What I love about this thread, is that the date on your watch should match "Right Now!".....

Just opened the box today!...
Zixen Trimex "Right Now" (22 minutes ago)
*








*
(21 minutes ago)*








*Cheers! *:-!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Darth Tuna on Bonetto Cinturini.


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Still enjoying the great Pacific Northwest scenery and weather with the Pepsi Blumo...









Tricked out tug...









towing a barge.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

3592.50 Moonwatch on Heuerville


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> 3592.50 Moonwatch on Heuerville


Love speedy on rally strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pool time with Zoé before dinner 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ieco (Jul 21, 2014)

Love my new deep blue juggernaut III


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

This one for today.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
G. Delgado


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

masterdelgado said:


> Regards
> G. Delgado


Super nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

On its way home with my A7 and BFK to join the rest of my watches in California, which are all dead because I forgot to put them in winders 

Dat automatic lifestyle

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Beautiful NC morning. Khakis, polo shirt and the sub. Gonna be hot today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Right Now!"...back on the wrist again to start off Monday!
Trimix
*








*Cheers! *:-!


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

Right now, Helson Stingray Bronze


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Aevig Huldra Orange again...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bugra said:


> Aevig Huldra Orange again...


It's a good choice 
Aevig Huldra


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah, love the look. I just need some more straps for it maybe around 5, Didn't have a 22mm before.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Danny T said:


>


Awesome watch and perfect color combo! Let me know if you want to sell it someday


----------



## geauxtigers (Jul 26, 2013)

Regattare Tiki. Studying sucks.


----------



## bobamarkfett (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Just took this shot with my new LG G3. Lovin' this phone!!


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Just took this shot with my new LG G3. Lovin' this phone!!


I've got the G2 and love it. Just trying to work out whether upgrading to the G3 will be worth it.


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Back home, now it's time to revive all my autos. Modded 007 on an ND limits strap for lunch

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time to fire up the grill and make burgers, enjoy a drink... The old Breitling Jupiter Pilot pulls duty tonight  
After 24 years, I still love this thing and decided to try a black Perlon strap on it


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards

Enviado desde mi LG-E986 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Speedy Tuesday on a beautiful Heuerville Blackhawk handmade strap


----------



## k2parkstar (Jun 5, 2011)

Love the PO. New Hirsch strap coming soon!


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards

Enviado desde mi LG-E986 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Seiko SKX399K


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Forced patina treatment


----------



## kentlinardi (Dec 25, 2013)

Don't know if this counts.

In the subway.









Tokyo view!


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Man I love this new LG G3. Usually my room is too dark to take picks..but the G3's sensor does a good job of grabbing a lot of light.

Switching up to my Citizen Promaster Pilot to go out to dinner for my mother-in-laws Bday today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Really love this one and this Heuerville is just perfect for it IMHO


----------



## WareagleSig (Mar 26, 2014)

Just back from the gym.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I am wearing the Vulcain Cricket Nautical trophy on a Drew canvas strap. 
I don't get tired of the alarm or looks of this one


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

New addition to the clan:


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Had the urge to switch it up to the SPORK. Picture courtesy of my new G3. DAM I LOVE THIS PHONE!!


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Just arrived few hours ago... Finished adjusting band length.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Got kinda bored with the BB tribute and have an extra 7s26, so I affixed all the old stuff to that one and "zeroed" my 007. The only downside is I can't find the original chapter ring, so I have to keep the bezel at 12:00 to have minute markers. Gotta order another one I guess haha.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 176 on RubberB, most comfortable combo!


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

DB Aqua Expedition while watching sharknado 2


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

No dive watch today but my Frederique Constant Classics dress watch.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Helson Shark Diver - 42


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

CH6 H2O Bracelet


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mekenical said:


> CH6 H2O Bracelet


That looks really good.

Heavy?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Myman said:


> View attachment 1581124


Very nice pic


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

galliano said:


>


Very cool


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> That looks really good.
> 
> Heavy?


yeah it's heavy. these CH6's are thick, glad I didn't get the dome.


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards

Enviado desde mi LG-E986 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

MG SAR









Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Wouldn't dive with it, but fun piece!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## WVE (Nov 17, 2011)

Heuer Carrera


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

On the backyard balcony with the 007... Forgot how much I liked this thing. I remember the day I bought it and registered here - same day. That's when the madness began. I ended up ordering two replacement chapter rings today for the original that I lost - one stock and one 0-60min.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

galliano said:


>


Who's that?! I like his/her ears!


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

Matt_wool83 said:


> Who's that?! I like his/her ears!


 I do not know...I just waited for the vet and the cat came for photos 
Sorry for my English...


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Haha that's brilliant! Dont apologise your English is spot on.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Down at 2m with the depthmeter professional! Swimming was never so fun. Now I can't wait to dive again.


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

DEEP BLUE DAYNIGHT FLAT TUBES


----------



## pauliedoggs (Jan 25, 2009)

Dagaz hands, Murphy bezel, Super Engineer I with a HEXA clasp.

SKX007 Modified


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I'm going back to the awesome Vulcain Cricket still on Drew canvas until I get a proper leather strap for it


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Headed for a night shift, one more then that is it for nights


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Sent from my Nexus 7 FHD


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Tuna on ISO!


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

This hasn't left my wrist since last week. Slapped on a navy three ring and wish I had done it sooner. Really enjoying this combo.

This pic really shows the wabi on the bezel. It's not really that noticeable during everyday wear. Guess it's par for the course with a polished silver insert. I bought it used and don't baby it at all. I kind of like the added "character".

Cheers, Casey


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
G. Delgado


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the Tudor sub on a blue Everest rubber strap for casual Friday  TGIF


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Today I'm wearing my newly acquired SCWF LE Watch from back in 07/08 
Build and designed by Noah. This set up is much more dressy than I thought it would.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

I like this watch on solid nato with PVD hardware a lot, but it looks like it takes itself too seriously sometimes. So, let's go casual-Friday... 
View attachment 1582623

View attachment 1582624


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*White Boschett Harpoon 







*


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Enviado desde mi LG-E986 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Just switched to my modified Seiko 007 before heading out-of-town with my wife.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
... Black Knight ...

*





​


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

On my way to see Guardians of the Galaxy...









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

In Del Mar for my first horse race ever.... the old 007 has already blessed me with $18. Truly a lucky charm.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

I had it on the sales forum, but I think I'm going to withdraw it and hang on to it for awhile. I put the Isofrane on it, and I like the fit much better. I cannot pull off either of the other straps or the buckles for that matter.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Skaface199 said:


> I had it on the sales forum, but I think I'm going to withdraw it and hang on to it for awhile. I put the Isofrane on it, and I like the fit much better. I cannot pull off either of the other straps or the buckles for that matter.


Looks good

Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GW-9400J Rangeman JDM with carbon fiber band, WR 20 bar.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards

Enviado desde mi LG-E986 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor sub 79090 on Everest again.


----------



## zekeryan56 (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Off to shoot pool and drink beer...


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Danny T said:


>


Bad A$$$$$$$.........


----------



## WVE (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Colin_Clarke (Jun 8, 2014)

My all black Tag Heuer Aquaracer


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Roelkalkboel (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Roelkalkboel said:


> View attachment 1584261


Love this watch. What r your thoughts on it? Quality? What's the best place to get one ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Raven Deep Tech is back so had to wear it this morning to go to the airport at 6:45. So much for sleeping in


----------



## Roelkalkboel (Jan 22, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love this watch. What r your thoughts on it? Quality? What's the best place to get one ?


I really like it. Wrote an review about it on horlogeforum.nl in dutch, unfortunately. The best way to get one cheap is by auction on ebay.de. buy it now price varies from 129 to 200 euros.

My toughts: pretty big but with 50mm lug to lug very wearable, especially on rubber. Beautifull sunburst dail, firm screw down crown, heavy bezel action and mine sure is resitant to a bunch of water and bumps. Been there and done that already.

Downsides: mineral glass, no dive pearl, white date.

Hope i helped you, i really, really like it at this pricepoint and the quality is amazing.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Roelkalkboel said:


> I really like it. Wrote an review about it on horlogeforum.nl in dutch, unfortunately. The best way to get one cheap is by auction on ebay.de. buy it now price varies from 129 to 200 euros.
> 
> My toughts: pretty big but with 50mm lug to lug very wearable, especially on rubber. Beautifull sunburst dail, firm screw down crown, heavy bezel action and mine sure is resitant to a bunch of water and bumps. Been there and done that already.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Appreciate the answer, the white date doesn't bother me too much. Changing that to match the blue would be custom order instead of off the shelf Mvt so it'd increase the price 
Mineral glass is a drawback but at this price I don't think one can be too picky. 
It looks fantastic.

Btw what's a diving pearl?


----------



## Roelkalkboel (Jan 22, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. Appreciate the answer, the white date doesn't bother me too much. Changing that to match the blue would be custom order instead of off the shelf Mvt so it'd increase the price
> Mineral glass is a drawback but at this price I don't think one can be too picky.
> It looks fantastic.
> 
> Btw what's a diving pearl?


The little pearl at 12 o clock in the bezel . Dont know if dive pearl is the original name, but it's how i call it, lol.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Gotcha   yup the lume pip. Makes sense. My bad. Should have guessed. Lack of sleep


----------



## Roelkalkboel (Jan 22, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Gotcha   yup the lume pip. Makes sense. My bad. Should have guessed. Lack of sleep


No prob. Gonna call it lume pip from now on. Never knew what that ment until now


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m On Nato

*


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

I may have to get some 'brass paint' for the crown.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Marathon Dive Quartz Medium
Sorry for the horrible reflections


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
... 1680 Submariner ...

*





​


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

abzack said:


>


Wow. Too cool. Love that GP. What year is it?


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Rolex DeepSea ..


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Another gorgeous Pacific Northwest day with the Arctic Ocean. I've been here a month and only one day of rain and a few days of spotty showers. All the other days sunny!


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
G. Delgado


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

The Vampire for Sunday


















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Finally a lazy Sunday afternoon


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Crested Butte art fest


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Going with this for the rest of the week......maybe even the rest of the month:-d



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. Too cool. Love that GP. What year is it?


Thanks! This one is from 1989-1990.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Changed for this evening and tomorrow.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Zenton B42


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

weklund said:


> *
> ... 1680 Submariner ...
> 
> *
> View attachment 1584464​


May I have a sip? ;-)

A favorite whiskey with a favorite watch. Unbeatable!


----------



## Davedev (Aug 30, 2013)

I've been wearing this one for the past few weeks, I love it!


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Damasko on GSD









Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## DaveP241 (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the speedy on Heuerville leather today even though I went to grab the subC


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Leaving on a dive vacation with, what else? My tuna on ISO


----------



## ufbot (Jul 2, 2014)

half lumed in the car!


----------



## k2parkstar (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## zachste (Nov 13, 2013)

Late lunch switch to the Makara on home made leather.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

O1V from the rainy Lion city...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I switched to the Vulcain and also wearing my new double leather 2-color bracelet from Gunner @watchesandbracelets


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards

Enviado desde mi LG-E986 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pulled out the SubC today for meetings


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

Bernhardt Sea Shark, this watch ticks a lot of my boxes.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The Titan is getting some air today.


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Enviado desde mi LG-E986 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Wearing Remora with a Pixie-Bob who thinks I make a great Tempurpedic.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

New arrival hot off the FedEx Truck.










Cheers, Casey


----------



## ufbot (Jul 2, 2014)

got the wjean shark mesh today. borrowed a friend's dremel to size it (i know, right?) and one hour later i was done. so i shall be wearing this for a while. stunning combo!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Switched to the new arrival. Version 1 SD 40.


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Today I brought the tuna out for a test, did a little snorkeling. 
Tomorrow she graduates to dives


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vulcain back on oem strap until my new Heuerville leather straps land 
I love this watch and it may just be at the top of my list right now
Sporting my new Allen Edmonds MacNeil wingtips too and they are super comfortable right out of the box


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

70s Orient King Diver. Funky stuff.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On a new vintage stainless steel bracelet


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## k2parkstar (Jun 5, 2011)

New Hirsch strap just came in.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Seiko 6309-704x On Super Engineer
*


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

This one


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Not a dive watch, but that's true of a lot of these  took off my diver to try on this Orient Curator power reserve that just came in today. Lovin' it.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Well two-fee Wednesday 
These two tonight 









So now I have these two Raven DT and need to decide which one stays ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Town hall today with the big boss and Ulysse Nardin party tonight, subC got the call


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Whew Hew"...I'm a "Doxa" owner! 
*








*Cheers! *:-!


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## pauliedoggs (Jan 25, 2009)

HEXA K500


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Harpoon 
*


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

Citizen Aqualand Classic.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh yeah !!!! Home time !


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

sun halos in the glass:


----------



## k2parkstar (Jun 5, 2011)

Still on the PO honeymoon. This one ticks all the boxes. I love it!


----------



## slccj (Mar 24, 2012)

About a 4 hour delay due to no cell service at that time/place.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Just trying out my first NATO strap on the CH6

Thanks to fellow WUS 'myke' for the gift that matches it perfectly.

Just need some getting used to the feel of a NATO since I'm a virgin to it. Not even sure I put it on correctly lol.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

So this is what I wore/tried on/handled tonight 
































Yeah that's good


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

*"So this is what I wore/tried on/handled tonight "*

|> |> Outstanding! You're a very lucky man! Which one (ones) did you like best?


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Just delivered!

And now on the correct strap. For me at least.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Was wearing that yesterday and still wearing...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Casual Friday / Speedy Friday 
TGIF 
I'm off to work


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> So this is what I wore/tried on/handled tonight


Those Pateks are really bodacious! Love 'em!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

that:


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Right now?......"DOXA"!
*








*Cheers! *:-!*

*


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

This


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Got the BFK on, have to move a ton of furniture out of my sister's storage unit and it's my least fragile watch

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Barbos Robur On Nato
*


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

As much as I like the Fortis Marinemaster Compressor on mesh, I switched up to the BC 281, which I think also fits the vintage vibe of the watch.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

It's Octopus Day.........


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Who else is ready for the weekend?


----------



## GlennSim (Mar 21, 2009)

Sinned. ..


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

AEVIG Huldra


----------



## Mark in TCI (Aug 5, 2013)

Delete wrong place !

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Not sure about a NATO on this one but trying to spice it up.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Crown painted with gold acrylic to blend in.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*JSAR On Nato

*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Danny T said:


>


Great combo and an beautiful watch!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

doesn't get any Bluer than that.
she reminds me of the Blue Water in Greece.







Cheers


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tony A.H said:


> doesn't get any Bluer than that.
> she reminds me of the Blue Water in Greece.
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great, Tony. Which model is this?


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Sumo at Digby Scallop Days!


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started the day with the swatch that I had on last night and also strapped on the DLC Raven DT to try and decide which of the two to keep... I like both this all black PVD and the SS Blue dial a lot... I and decide but one must go


----------



## felipefuda (Aug 2, 2013)

sent from my razr hd


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

About to hop on a plane. This one makes sense.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Mark in TCI (Aug 5, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> That looks great, Tony. Which model is this?


it's Called AZZURRO . made in a Small run of 20 Pieces


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tony A.H said:


> it's Called AZZURRO . made in a Small run of 20 Pieces


Really dig it. Thanks. I think I'll snatch one if one ever comes up FS 
What mvt does it use?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Let the games begin!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Brotha, are those Sanuks on your feet? Love those shoes


Jeep99dad said:


> I started the day with the swatch that I had on last night and also strapped on the DLC Raven DT to try and decide which of the two to keep... I like both this all black PVD and the SS Blue dial a lot... I and decide but one must go


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

While sitting at my desk and fiddling with my box of straps while reading, I looked at my A7 and constructed this bizarre, semi-patriotic combo that seems inappropriate outside of watching fireworks on a boat on the 4th of July or something.









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

it's driven by a Valjoux 7753.

just to let you know that this Watch is a 48mm in Diameter. I love the Size, Heft, Presence, and how it feels on my Wrist.


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Somewhere down the lazy river...


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tony A.H said:


> it's driven by a Valjoux 7753.
> 
> just to let you know that this Watch is a 48mm in Diameter. I love the Size, Heft, Presence, and how it feels on my Wrist.


Ouch!! 48 ain't gonna work on my wrist 
Thanks. Looks fantastic on u


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ky70 said:


> Brotha, are those Sanuks on your feet? Love those shoes


Yup! Got those in Florida and that's all I wore on vaca and now I slip them on as soon as I get home from work


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Deledda said:


> View attachment 1591928


pM sent as to where I can get that NATO strap 

I have the perfect watch for that


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Grilling out with the family today


----------



## andygray8 (Aug 24, 2010)

Wearing this one today. 500 metre WR, COSC, Titanium and pretty unique looking. b-)


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Another Frenchie on BBQ duties here!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Peaches


----------



## k2parkstar (Jun 5, 2011)

For the long drive home from a weekend wedding shower


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

I love em! Got 4 pair. Unbelievable comfort. 


Jeep99dad said:


> Yup! Got those in Florida and that's all I wore on vaca and now I slip them on as soon as I get home from work


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
... Orange Monster On Bremont ...

*


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Pakz said:


> Another Frenchie on BBQ duties here!


What is that? Very beautiful!


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm still wearing the 176 on SNPR bridle leather. Love me some base sandwich dial


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Submariner

Soak.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Great White and lavender...


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

powboyz said:


>


Such a great watch. Strap looks good too


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Such a great watch. Strap looks good too


Thanks bro!!! Going on 2 years in my collection.......


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Desert ...sweat patina


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bathys 100Fathoms on Isofrane for the evening.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Finally got the chapter ring from Dagaz so that I could restore my SKX007 to stock (except for the domed AR sapphire upgrade, which I obviously left intact).

Also, a chance to shamelessly exhibit the thing I just finished building out of a cigar box - holds 3 watches, passport/wallet/keys, and has a compartment that I left my phone in for the picture but is the right size for my Opinel knife. The watches in the image are gifts from my better half, so since I sent her this picture too I figured it would be wise to include those instead of something else 

Also, for some reason, despite being 22 and in shape, my hand always looks really old >.>


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Off to work


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Day 3...........same watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

fatehbajwa said:


> Day 3...........same watch.


Understandable. It's beautiful and a classic.


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

90s Seiko quartz chrono.


----------



## Mark in TCI (Aug 5, 2013)

Breitling SOH on Hirsch performance Tiger in blue.









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Will the Monster keep the Mosquitos away tonight?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Taking a walk on the beautiful San Antonio riverwalk


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Just put my Dagaz Zero back on mesh...the triple bezel edge just works with the mesh


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

MKII Stingray on a Drew Canvas


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)

still the one


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
Today I'm wearing the Vulcain Cricket Nautical Trophy LE on OEM strap. 
Have a great day!


----------



## zachste (Nov 13, 2013)

Octopus on a new to me Isofrane


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Helson blue 42


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*JSAR On Nato
*


----------



## Time Collector (Aug 14, 2012)

Catching some sun!


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Green on green


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## thecesar50 (May 20, 2014)

Hamilton Khaki Scuba


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain4245 (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Panerai tonight


----------



## vmed_cha_gr (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Alyazirat (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SubC Thursday


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ZIXEN TRIMIX
(Right Now!)
*








*Cheers! *:-!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... Yobokies Monster ...*







​


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Citizen 2100
*


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Seiko sne179 just received from fellow WUS user kohanjj
I placed it on a NATO, really like this combo.










Not exactly a diver but I love it already nonetheless 
Can't believe those go for $70 on amazon


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

This one


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Well Team Black tonight


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

AT rose, custom Ostrich


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF 
Blue sub on Everest band for casual Friday


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

one of these










Enviado desde mi LG-E986 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

It's Friday!


----------



## sv3rr3 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Deep Blue Valjoux 7754


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Anthraxabuz (Jun 2, 2009)

Sent from my Doxa Sub 750T Searambler


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*..For a brief moment "Right Now"

BR03 on a Steinhart rubber
*








*Cheers! *:-!*

*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Harpoon this morning

*


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## sv3rr3 (Jul 12, 2014)

Just got this snk807 in the mail. Changed the original canvas strap with this brown buffalo


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Sbgx053, my first Grand Seiko!


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

First Time on Helsonofrane


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and a great week end to all. I kept the Sistem51 Team Black on this morning to go for a ride in the Jeep


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

garydusa said:


> *..For a brief moment "Right Now"
> 
> BR03 on a Steinhart rubber
> *
> ...


That's just wrong!


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

5, 4, 3, 2, 1.......


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
... Trusty Precista 18-Q ...

*













​


----------



## dubbab20 (May 8, 2014)

Threw a blue NATO on old reliable.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Just drying off from an afternoon on Lake Leelanau.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Saturday with the elusive Omega Baby Ploprof, on Omega shark mesh.

Have s great weekend everyone


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Danny T said:


>


Looks great Danny, love the strap combo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BroDomCH6


----------



## ElFuego (Nov 25, 2012)

Cayman today.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

30 Stars today


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

Giving wrist time to my Casio.










Sent from my SM-P605 using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## indeep (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

DOXA SUB 600 T-GRAPH


----------



## nin. (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*making it,..."Right Now"!
*







*
Cheers! *:-!*
*


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

by the pool in this


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## google (May 3, 2012)

My new Rolex 114060! Love it


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Enviado desde mi LG-E986 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1600107


Amazing shot


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Down at the Hidden Rebel Base in Holden Beach, North Carolina


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Amazing shot


Thanks. It's an amazing watch.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Relaxing on the sofa with my mid size quartz diver from Marathon. 
The NATO is from natostrapsco


----------



## sjhc88 (Dec 21, 2011)

Sub 114060! Hasn't been off the wrist since I bought it last week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Yep, still this.










Cheers, Casey


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

MG SAR after working all day


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Emperor:-!



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

Landshark


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Fifty


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Photos from yesterday...

Headed to South Turkey for holiday










And on the beach


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Kicking off the work week with the awesome subC. 
Have a great week everyone 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

Chilling with my citizen ecozilla today after a hard day of work










Sent from my SM-P605 using Tapatalk


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Back on leather after a little over a week of crazy heat on the bracelet:


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## sv3rr3 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Right Now"....it's my Brand New "Pelagos"!!!
*








*
*








*Cheers! *:-!


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

garydusa said:


> *"Right Now"....it's my Brand New "Pelagos"!!!
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That clasp is awesome!!


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
... Yobokies Monster ...*






​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

garydusa said:


> *"Right Now"....it's my Brand New "Pelagos"!!!
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!! It's am awesome watch! 
Now remove the blue plastic and enjoy it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

H2 bronze on Croc, after a very long day


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Business casual


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Everything works well with an Iso.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

1st Generation


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the CH6 for the evening 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Just came in - also not a dive watch but I've done enough for this thread in that form that I earned a deviation.

Orient Star "Seeker" GMT










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Waiting for a Dr's appointment. Always a good time.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## quub (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## watchloco (Feb 23, 2007)

Vostok Amphibian SE 100333


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Typhoon II


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Seiko 7548-700C


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> BroDomCH6


Excellent strap.who makes them?


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Rado D-Star 200


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Evening switch to my other Oris. I was supposed to sell one of these but don't think I can bring myself to do it.










Have a good night.

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tetia said:


> Excellent strap.who makes them?


It's from Clemens like the watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mechanical movement (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sistem51 blue 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sistem51 blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Sistem51 really makes me wonder if it's the movement that will be offered by the Swatch Group as they lower their ETA 2824 availability to watchmakers outside their group...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Named after underwater equipment?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vulcain Nautical Trophy for hump day 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

Just arrived skx 009


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Coffee run.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

I do not match. I do not care. Feels good to be a rebel.


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Its an OE day.......on leather, of course!!!


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## sv3rr3 (Jul 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

O1V to get me over the hump day...


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Finished shift and switched to this for the weekend.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... Tutima UTC ...

*





​


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Steve's wearing this. She loves Tuna.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Sturmanskie


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Had to post this pic while waiting at a light under a bridge driving home from work


----------



## jsally1234 (Jul 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

law school grindin' - its 100m WR so deal with it  I'll wear an ISO diver tomorrow.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sniper13 (Jun 12, 2011)

Traveling


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bathys on Iso









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

^^^^^^^^That is NICE!^^^^^^^^^^^


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A4VC said:


> ^^^^^^^^That is NICE!^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

My current rotation of divers, posed with my current rotation of books. Guess which one I enjoy more? 
From left to right, SKX007 with domed AR sapphire, BFK, Armida A7, and last but not least the Deep Blue Depthmeter Professional on a brand new 24mm orange Maratac for when I actually go deeper than usual.

Thinking of either the Armida or the SKX tomorrow... decisions decisions


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Good day.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 176 on a snpr bridle strap.
Been considering selling this to get my next big piece but don't know if I can do it 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## sv3rr3 (Jul 12, 2014)

7 dollar real leather nato strap.. Gotta love eBay 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Late start:


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Have to make sure this gets more wrist time. Trying to get back on track with the consolidation effort. Hoping if I have a few less watches the ones I do have will get worn more. Right now some sit for months without being worn. Seems like a waste.

Anyway, enjoy the rest of the day!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Longines HydroConquest


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Wearing the one with the green strap and deciding which to wear tomorrow?


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Finally decided to go with the skx this morning

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Deep Blue Master Timer







*


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Afternoon switch


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

on new rubber strap


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Dapett (Jan 21, 2014)

Armida A4


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

Just delivered in the mail.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Swiss1991 (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Just strapped on this killer strap into the steiny . Just arrived this afternoon from resident WUS and strap maker speedster25.

Who wants to race??


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Just tucked the kids in a little bit ago. They love the lume! As do I 










Enjoy the rest of your evening!

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking Northeast towards Seattle with the Pepsi Blumo...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Danny T said:


> Just strapped on this killer strap into the steiny . Just arrived this afternoon from resident WUS and strap maker speedster25.
> 
> Who wants to race??


I wish I could TRIPLE Like this!!!Man that is just too freakin awesome!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

DaveD said:


> Looking Northeast towards Seattle with the Pepsi Blumo...
> 
> View attachment 1605244


This looks awesome! The watch, the view, you name it. I really like the look of the pepsi bezel on the blumo.

Cheers,

Casey


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Probably shooting myself in the foot for this decision, but I withdrew this from the sales forum and slapped it on.

This is a completely irrational decision since the Maldives would probably be the logical keeper but I just like this one more.

Anyone else use this thread as a cathartic journal?

Cheers,

Casey










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Getting ready for a nice long Bank holiday weekend here in the UK!


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Myman said:


> View attachment 1605446


That is one of the most interesting I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning!! Tudor sub on Everest strap for casual Friday

TGIF



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchloco (Feb 23, 2007)

Orange Monster


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Casual Friday be damned, I'm wearing pants today (hey, when you work from home it's kind of a big deal):


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Putt'in on a little weight...."Right Now"!
*









*..not even sunny out today, and the "Lume" takes right off!..."Right Now"!
*








*Cheers! *:-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

garydusa said:


> *Putt'in on a little weight...."Right Now"!
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man the A1 rocks the blue!! Love it. I need to grab one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

phosfiend said:


> Casual Friday be damned, I'm wearing pants today (hey, when you work from home it's kind of a big deal):


Thanks for wearing pants on the pic 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

CH6


----------



## russny2000 (Jun 8, 2011)

Happy Friday


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Picked the A7 for today

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Not a diver, but damn is this watch cool!


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Tropik B with new Custom shoes & buckle


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

New arrival 










Have a great evening!

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Evening change to doxa


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

kca said:


> New arrival
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Danny T said:


> Evening change to doxa


Love both of these..congrats guys


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

MadMex said:


> View attachment 1606403
> 
> Own it brother ...have a great weekend


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

ncmoto said:


>


That is a smokin Omega!! Killer score.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

2 hours young.I would LOVE to get this together with the Doxa PA!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Have a good night everyone.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

ncmoto said:


>


Your collection never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## hokavan (Apr 30, 2012)

Its 6pm right now


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Right Now"...Saturd**ay Trimix
*

















*Cheers! *:-!


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

JSAR while cleaning up the Church basement after a flood...gotta get it ready before church service tomorrow.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm wearing the Pam









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

On coyote for the upcoming shift.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Jorg Schauer...heck I might get CRAZY and change again later


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Yard work....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maa101770 (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

At the Newport Polo match for my father in law's 84th birthday. None of us have ever been. Pretty fun and all beers including micros are only $4. I'll take it!

Have a great evening!

Cheers, Casey



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Sorry for back to back posts.

Just got home and this was waiting for me in my mailbox. Thankfully no one walked away with it.

I guess all's well that ends well, right? Didn't even need to size it. Fit right out of the box.

Enjoy the rest of your evening.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

ncmoto said:


>


Fantastic!


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Happy Sabbath people x


----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

A seiko skx 171


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Typhoon Sunny Sunday!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Beautiful day in NYC today!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My Gd Dad's old Omega Seamaster Chrono on a new Heuerville classic strap this morning 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ElFuego (Nov 25, 2012)

Stewart makes some good looking straps! This is a great watch and combo.



Jeep99dad said:


> My Gd Dad's old Omega Seamaster Chrono on a new Heuerville classic strap this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Seiko Stargate II


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

...hello from Bulgaria...


----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

This guy !!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquifer_Pro (Feb 23, 2008)

Ocean7 LM3 V2


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the DW6930-C for a little pool time with Zoé



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Victorinox Alpnach


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Muhle Glasutte


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

BFK with my one-day-old 2015 FR-S... Finally ditched my 2003 Camry. Quite a difference.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Mt. Hood from the top of Mt Defiance in the Oregon Cascades:










The time as we descended:


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Danny T said:


>


Nice patina

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Robert999 said:


>


Wow!! I so need another one  Time to go shopping ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sunny and only 84 here today, Jeep weather 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sunny in CO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

T49612.


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Ovm.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

356


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

This one for today seiko black monster


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
... Orange Monster ...

*





​


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Just in today the grey benarus cuda rubber and a dead perfect match for the kalmar. Wearing it now.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

BM


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

MadMex said:


> View attachment 1609985


Congrats on the Nassau, MadMex. Looks great!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Just in from Germany.I was going to put in on a leather strap but the more I looked at it the more it begged for the wJean Mesh.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Pelagos.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Felt good to put this on today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Just in from Germany.I was going to put in on a leather strap but the more I looked at it the more it begged for the wJean Mesh.


What happened?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#speedytuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

12:56 UK time. Sub at work, driving not diving however


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Right Now"....It's "Speedy Tuesday"!!!
*








*Cheers! *:-!


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Pardon the date wheel, recently got the watch and hadn't set it when this pic was taken. It thought it was midnight and was in the process of changing dates 

Haven't taken it off since I got it, really wears nicely. The bracelet is amazing, but I find that I like straps on this better, most likely because the silver bezel blends with the silver bracelet. Darker straps give it more contrast and actually make the watch wear a bit bigger.

+4 sec/day over the past few days!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love driving the jeep top down to go to work  puts me in a good mood 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love driving the jeep top down to go to work  puts me in a good mood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic! Makes me miss my JKW


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Taken last night. I'll get one in the pool today!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Munch520 said:


> Great pic! Makes me miss my JKW


Thanks a lot!!
I can't imagine not having a Jeep 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)

Showing the Omega some love today!!!!!


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

White Shark


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Poljot Sturmanskie 
*


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 1610779


Dang! WOW!

I have a black one of this, but the blue sunburst is really striking! Congratulations!


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Trying out the new Clover strap...Patrik does excellent work!!!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

O1V on Bond NATO...


----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

This one for today


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Just put some new shoes on my Doxa. I never thought i would like it without BOR but i was wrong. I likes it.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

nervexpro55 said:


> Just put some new shoes on my Doxa. I never thought i would like it without BOR but i was wrong. I likes it.


*Great looking shoes!!...I've got the same problem, and an Orange ISO & Orange Doxa straps waiting too!

"Right Now"...Another Biz Trip, another city, another late night meal, ....just me and my iPad alone in a diner looking @ "WUS" *:roll:








*Cheers! *:-!


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

garydusa said:


> *Great looking shoes!!...I've got the same problem, and an Orange ISO & Orange Doxa straps waiting too!
> 
> "Right Now"...Another Biz Trip, another city, another late night meal, ....just me and my iPad alone in a diner looking @ "WUS" *:roll:
> 
> ...


Love the shark. Yours will look great on rubber.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

At the beach with my PO...or I could be standing in front of a painting in our laundry room waiting for the dryer cycle to end. Very sad, I know.










Have a good night.

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My new arrival and one of the few US made watches out there 
Weiss standard field watch

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> My new arrival and one of the few US made watches out there
> Weiss standard field watch
> 
> 
> ...


This watch struck me as a bit plain when I saw it on his site, but your photos really show it in a much cooler light. Congrats.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Sna411 arrived!
Not exactly a diver but maybe it qualifies because of the 200 m wr 
I think I will maybe be able to stand the size, 42mm does not feel ridiculously big.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seppia said:


> Sna411 arrived!
> Not exactly a diver but maybe it qualifies because of the 200 m wr
> I think I will maybe be able to stand the size, 42mm does not feel ridiculously big.


Congrats! It looks great on your wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

009 Seiko on a Strapcode SuperOyster.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Blue.. ish Wednesday


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Back to the CH6 this morning after a somewhat extended break.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Weiss standard field watch on Drew canvas today 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

^ The Drew canvas looks great on that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

And I could be at the beach









Or just looking out of the window in my office









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

kca said:


> ^ The Drew canvas looks great on that!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you and he blue adds a little oomph. Waiting for a brighter strap for it too 

One more 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

New strap for the 104


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Threw the depthmeter pro back on the overly massive (and I love it) bracelet for a decidedly not exciting Torts lecture. Maybe I'll be dreaming of scuba instead of strict liability.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

Not technically a diver, but close enough...my Nomos Ahoi


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Lovin the lume on the speedy !!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

litlmn said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that watch, congrats


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

PO for me


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

Invicta 9403A


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Watching the Internship on HBO on demand. I know it's not critically acclaimed and some might go as far as to say it's a bad movie but I am a sucker for stupid funny movies. This works for me. Probably doesn't say much about my taste in movies but I love it.

My taste in watches however, is obviously beyond reproach ;-)










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SubC right now as I head to work









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Sub

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

This new arrival...


----------



## diverdoug (Aug 14, 2014)

My brand new watch. Hurray for me.


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Darn work. 2 more days until it's back in the ocean...


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't think I'm allowed to show mine... My wrist is naked


----------



## Mulder (Dec 11, 2013)

Switched to the BS100 Bronze


----------



## mechanical movement (May 28, 2013)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

diverdoug said:


> My brand new watch. Hurray for me.
> 
> View attachment 1613539


Congrats on a great watch and Big Bang for the buck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

DustinC said:


> I don't think I'm allowed to show mine... My wrist is naked


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


You sir, are always slightly ahead of the game. I like your style.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thach said:


> You sir, are always slightly ahead of the game. I like your style.


Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF this week sucked at work 
Pam Friday. 176 on a Drew leather strap for casual Friday 


















Simple yet beautiful leather strap. I like the clean no sticking look.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Sporting the PO while anxiously awaiting the arrival of my most recent purchase. Scheduled to be delivered by 10:30 am. This is painful.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Casual Friday at work today


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Navy blue nato showed up last night. I like it with the silver dial.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

The new arrival. Consolidation is now almost complete with just a few left to sell and only the Tempest Commodore incoming when it's ready.

Gave up three great watches to make this happen but I am psyched about this one.










Have a great rest of the day!

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Beautiful!



kca said:


> The new arrival. Consolidation is now almost complete with just a few left to sell and only the Tempest Commodore incoming when it's ready.
> 
> Gave up three great watches to make this happen but I am psyched about this one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Headin home !!


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

SAR


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Got this from my dad; I believe he bought it new back in the day. I had a new battery put in, but I need to have some of the chronograph features worked on.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay (May 25, 2013)

2 in tha mornin


----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

SKX 033 for today


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Black Bullet...


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

OD Chrono


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
... Seiko Black Knight ...








*​


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started the week end with the Tudor blue sub 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JefffreyRush (Jul 26, 2014)

Working on a Saturday. Tuning out the meeting just staring at my weltzeit dial.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CristiT (Dec 30, 2012)

preparing the dive ...


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hanging out with my beautiful wife.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Doxa 600


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

CH6ing. Have a great weekend!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Finally sized the bracelet for the TII. It feels great. My son is only interested in his toy cars and trucks.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bathys 100Fathoms on Drew canvas for pool party with my family 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bathys 100Fathoms on Drew canvas for pool party with my family
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great idea Brice, its sure hot here


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bwana1 said:


> Great idea Brice, its sure hot here


Yeah it was about 95 today I think (mid-high 90's) and the pool party was great. DJ, food, coktails, fun times with the little ones and Mrs Jeep 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Had to switch back to the Speedy for grill timing duties 

No warm weather here. High of 70ish today.



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time to go out for icecream a la fresca and live music 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Time to go out for icecream a la fresca and live music
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait a minute here !!!

Swim party  , cook out  , cocktails  , Mrs.Jeep  ...now ice cream  and music  ???

What you think this is the weekend or something  leave some fun for the rest of us


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Frankenmonster


----------



## sjhc88 (Dec 21, 2011)

Trying to take a discrete wrist shot with some non WIS friends







at a micro brewery in Vancouver.

Brassneck Brewery. Great time. Check it out if you're in the area.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

I could get used to this. Too bad it's not our house and we are only here until tomorrow. Can't take the view but at least the watch is coming home with me. Enjoy the rest of the weekend!



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Switched for the beach.





































Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor blue sub for church 
Have a great Sunday all









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... Seiko Yobokies ...








*​


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

On the misty Blue Ridge Parkway in Western North Carolina with the CH6. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVE (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

No Date

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

tako_watch said:


>


Love this watch!!!!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wedding today so had switched to the subC earlier. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Noon on the first.










With a bad iPhone shot.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## mechanical movement (May 28, 2013)

Vintage Sicura Chronostop


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Getting ready for a hike


----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

I've been wearing my G-shock for a little yard work this afternoon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Damasko DA45


----------



## musgravecycles (Jul 24, 2011)

MKII MMT


----------



## Deskdiver66 (Jan 18, 2014)

Frog!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Off to work. Have a great week all. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_"Speedy Tuesday"....
_


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

I am wearing my Vostok amphibia!


----------



## raduph (Sep 2, 2014)

At work. First post as well! Greetings from Romania.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m on Isofrane

*


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

Sharkdiver Bronze


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Managed to find an original magazine clipping so thought I would do the Manhattan's first photo shoot. I know it's a non-diver but I couldn't resist!


----------



## Mulder (Dec 11, 2013)

BS100 SS at Peterson Lake.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)

Right now?...
It's this one





:-d


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

By the pool on this Hot September day


----------



## sjhc88 (Dec 21, 2011)

Back to work after a short lived vacation. Have a great day all!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ktiveron (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Tony Duronio (May 2, 2005)

Citizen GT Sport


----------



## Aquaholic_user (Jul 5, 2014)

Needs a relume... It's my beater


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Let the strap swapping begin. Switched the Speedy to an OD 5 ring Zulu. Have a few straps inbound that I'm looking forward to trying out as well. Have a good evening.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hanging out with my buddy Turbo in the backyard until dinner is ready  I'm wearing the Vulcain tonight still on Stewart's blue classic strap. Can't stay away from this watch for more than a couple of days 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Off to work

Decided to dress up the Ti Pam today with this gator strap 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Right Now"?,...A1 "Blue on Blue on Blue"
*








*Cheers! *:-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

garydusa said:


> *"Right Now"?,...A1 "Blue on Blue on Blue"
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Got this in last night in the same hide as the strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Gunny Canvas on CH6


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Spending a relaxing day at a health spa with the wife for our 4th wedding anniversary. Diver to accompany me during the treatments and a vintage for the evening. Thought I would sneak onto WUS while the wife is enjoying a massage


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

My latest addition... 
Made in


----------



## Random Letters (Feb 23, 2011)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Matt_wool83 said:


> Spending a relaxing day at a health spa with the wife for our 4th wedding anniversary. Diver to accompany me during the treatments and a vintage for the evening. Thought I would sneak onto WUS while the wife is enjoying a massage


Wow! More shots of that vintage pretty please


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Happy to oblige! Here's a few that I have on my mobile. There might be few here: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=828288




























Fatboi_ET said:


> Wow! More shots of that vintage pretty please


----------



## sjhc88 (Dec 21, 2011)

Submariner at one of my favourite cafés catching up on emails.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This very special 16570 just landed! What's so interesting about it...
It's the third time I own this very 16570  I know I know.. You don't need to say it ;-)


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

My Deepsea keeping me company as I'm waiting for my Bathyscaphe tomorrow









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

SAS Dublin, night riding home:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Leaving for work 
What else but the Exp II 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Quitting time

Going home


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

End of day coffee stop.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Morning conference









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

Just delivered yesterday....


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Have a great day!


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Pumping some iron with my O1V..


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

OM on Suigeneric


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Just received this today; the bracelet isn't as flashy as I thought it would be, but the leather strap looks better. It offsets the polished case well. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Giving the Speedy a well earned rest. HAGW!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

This.









Sent via Shetland Pony.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Tutima


----------



## tzm1 (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Seiko Scuba chilling with my Micropacers.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m
*


----------



## Anthraxabuz (Jun 2, 2009)

Searambler 750t. Still in Love....









Sent from my Doxa Sub 750T Searambler


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

TII to brighten up a cloudy East Coast Saturday. American football is in full swing!


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Pepsi Blumo...


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Rainy day:


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

This one...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*For this evening, Seiko 6309-704x On Super Engineer

*


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Helberg From da Block"...Just arrived "Right Now"!
*








*
*







*
Cheers! *:-!


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

My newest.


----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

Good evening fellow watch fanciers for today til this evening the SKX 009 seiko diver's watch!


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

These two today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

At work -- patrolling the city of men...


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Decidedly not a dive watch, but hey it does have a dive bezel :-d


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Not a diver


----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

Seiko 7002 red dial diver's watch


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Twiddling today:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

And another day stuck inside... I hate taking sick days always feel guilty 
Got the ExpII on to keep me company 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

I inherited this watch from the great-grandfather of my girlfriend. No info on which model it is, unfortunately.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Marathon GSAR On Black Nato
*


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Under the hood getting things track ready with the only watch I'm not afraid to hit on hot and greasy things. Good ol' BFK. 









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*...I'm Shark Diving "Right Now"!!!..(New to me!)
*








*Incase you're wondering, yeah,...it's a 45!
*







*
Cheers! *:-!*

*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

gasspasser said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's just amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)




----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Not really feeling up to it but gotta get back to work 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

SBBN007


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

garydusa said:


> *...I'm Shark Diving "Right Now"!!!..(New to me!)
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love it!


----------



## Rick Antonucci (Feb 6, 2013)

My newly acquired VSA Dive Master 500 on WJean PVD shark mesh. One of the only quartz watches I own that I actually wear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PH68 (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Yay physio:


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

On N80 US Canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The new BFK upset the rota no end but things are getting back on an even keel. Wearing the Oris ProDiver Date today.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Citizen Skyhawk 







*


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Laguna on the Borealis orange rubber...


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Back on sailcloth


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

$150 worth of Swiss high technology in this little fun package 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## kentlinardi (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Latest arrival


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the Weiss Standard Field Watch on Drew Canvas this morning and waiting for the mailman to hopefully deliver a new affordable, brand new, new to me and a new model for that brand too 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_"Right Now",Just me an my IPad,....Roaming from "Town to Town" on the weekly biz trip, stopping quickly for the ole Chinese Buffet!
_

















_Cheers, from the road! _:-!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I just received this new VSA INOX and I'm really impressed! Wow. What a watch!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## voxen (Feb 25, 2013)

Today I have on the Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Aqualand Depth Meter (BN2024-05E)


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Sinn EZM1


----------



## Hyp_gnosis (Aug 21, 2010)

Really enjoying the Borealis Sea Hawk.

I think I've just developed an appetite for 42mm watches and the Submariner style cases.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I just received this new VSA INOX and I'm really impressed! Wow. What a watch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Congrats Brice on the "VSA" pick up!! ....I seem to remember way back 3-4 years ago, your "VSA" wrist shots taken out of the window of your old Jeep (back in the 3T dayz) ...Enjoy in Good Health! *:-!


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Trying a Horween Zulu on the Nassau


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
... Yabokies Monster on Bremont Strap ...*







​


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Just got my first DSLR today so of course have been practicing with watch pics (in addition to fam pics). Have a lot to learn but liking it a lot so far.

Anyway, still with the Speedy. Now on a Panatime leather zulu. I've really been liking this combo. Have a great night!





































Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_*"Right Now"?...Another "Diner"..Another 100 miles down the road!*_
_*Late night "Switch-a-Roo" to the "Sharkie on da Mesh"...*_









_*Wandering the earth, "Like Kane in Kung Foo..."*_








_*Cheers! *_:-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

garydusa said:


> *
> Congrats Brice on the "VSA" pick up!! ....I seem to remember way back 3-4 years ago, your "VSA" wrist shots taken out of the window of your old Jeep (back in the 3T dayz) ...Enjoy in Good Health! *:-!


Thanks. Yeah I have had a few VSA's  this one is my favorite. Highly recommend it

If you want one I recommend Kyle at
http://ocwatchcompanywc.com/watches/brand/victorinox-swiss-army/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

voxen said:


> Today I have on the Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Aqualand Depth Meter (BN2024-05E)
> View attachment 1628941


Definitely on top of my wish list, hard to resist big watches!

Sent from my SM-P605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing the INOX today as I spend another day stuck inside. Really digging it 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Right Now"?...It's a Doxa Day for me! 
*








*
Wandering the Land, "Like Kane in Kung Foo.." 
*








*Cheers! *:-!


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Jorg Schauer


----------



## sjhc88 (Dec 21, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Still wearing the INOX today as I spend another day stuck inside. Really digging it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brice, that INOX looks fantastic. How do you like it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjhc88 (Dec 21, 2011)

Slow afternoon reviewing drawings at work. Couple glances at the Sub though out the day makes me happy. I love this watch. Have a great day all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

sjhc88 said:


> Brice, that INOX looks fantastic. How do you like it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I really like it!! It's such a great watch! I'm so glad it listened to Kyle at OXWatchCompany. Give it a go 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

T II


----------



## billythec (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

FFF mod, one of my favourites









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A little Polar wrist action to brighten things up, getting tired of being sick & cooped up inside. Am so glad I got the ExpII back 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Blue Blasted OMP. Enjoy the rest of the evening.



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_*Question:*_
_*How does a "WIS" relax at the end of the day?*_

_*Answer:*_
_*He puts on a "HEAVIER" watch!

*__*Tired,... "Right Now",....But still Going Down!*_







_*

Still Wandering the Land, "Like Kane in Kung Foo..."
*_







_*
Cheers! :-!*_


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Still wearing the INOX today as I spend another day stuck inside. Really digging it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Show us the shroud! Put on the shroud!

The INOX is like a Swiss made analog G-Shock.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> Show us the shroud! Put on the shroud!


:think: YeAh! YeAH!!!|> Show US the SHROUD!!!!|> Show US the SHROUD!!!!|>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ah ah. I didn't even look at it. It's wrapped up with the books. It looked so silly on photos I didn't even bother. I'll take a pic tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Shroud ! Shroud ! Shroud !


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On my left hand a brand new Ocean Black








And on my my right my modded-to-positive Navy Rangeman


----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

Vintage Seiko 4205 small diver's watch


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Vintage Seiko 6309


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Poljot Sturmanskie 
*


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

Steinhart Ocean 1 Black


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

I've been neglecting this one lately. Think I'll stick with it for the weekend. Really, I don't know yet. Three days is a big commitment.

Have a great day!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Orthos prototype










Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

Well I just got it back from service. Looks brand new again so I think this would be a good day to wear it.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

About to fly back home...


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

First day on the wrist.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Railmaster on Ostrich


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

docvail said:


> Orthos prototype
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2nd time in 24 hrs i've seen your Orthos design.... I LIKE!!! Time to start a piggy bank dedicated to this! Looks great!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow! Woke up at 2:30pm today, was out of it pretty much all morning. At least I was finally able to sleep well. 
Didn't change watch, so Rolex ExpII again. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Not wearing but soon. Just got these Maddog buckles back from their sizing down and some liver of sulfur treatment
The buckles are actually brass alloy and not bronze according to the machinist


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_*"Traffic Jam'in" my way Home!
*__*Pelagos*_
_*







*_
_*Cheers! :-!*_


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)

jamming with the speedy


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

pbj204 said:


> View attachment 1631252


oh wow! stunning! May need to grab the brushed blue version at some point ;-)


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Had this one all week. Dinner with the family right now.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

This 1st generation flightmaster came from the original owner who bought it on a TWA flight from the in-flight Purser. Hi-end goods were sold on international flights. Unmolested and totally original


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

This one today.


----------



## Hyp_gnosis (Aug 21, 2010)

Borealis Sea Hawk on nato.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Went to the local AD and they had just received a Panerai 590 which I've been after for a bit. Traded the 510 and picked up the 590. (Camera phone pics)


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Sna411 for me today, I am soon heading to the omega boutique to pick up my speedy reduced that just got serviced. 
Will probably switch to the speedy afterwards


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

This to start the weekend









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tzm1 (Aug 18, 2014)

Bulova Accutron Curacao 300m


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Working from home with the AD


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

gasspasser said:


> This to start the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stooooop 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

First day I feel a noticeable improvement and have some energy back. 
Switched to the #Vulcain Cricket on a blue custom Heuerville strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

What strap are you using there?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Here it is, just back from a full service. 
Looks like new, was expensive ($700 with tax) but definitely worth it. 
Will not leave my wrist for a while...


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Cannonball said:


>





copperjohn said:


> What strap are you using there?


Hirsch PURE Natural Rubber Watch Strap in BLACK | HirschStraps


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Back from vacay and went for the Kalmar for tonight


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Back up in the mountains 8750ft with bronze


----------



## billythec (Sep 1, 2007)

Dinner with the LM-6


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Tudor Heritage Chrono on a warm, sunny day in the garden.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Enjoying this beautiful fall like morning with the Speedy. Have a great day!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Stratoshocker (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)

This guy.


----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)

copperjohn said:


>


Good combo with the hat in the background.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Slow turning of colors so far but overnight had already some changes


----------



## tzm1 (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Not proper dive watch, still goes to 100m...


----------



## billythec (Sep 1, 2007)

Taking the Torgoen for a ride. Kids picked out this little (actually huge) watch as a Christmas gift. Enjoying it! (next pic, this removed)


----------



## billythec (Sep 1, 2007)

Oops!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am still wearing the Vulcain today on the same blue custom Heuerville Stewart made me for it!









Love that case 









And that dome!!  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the INOX earlier 
Kinda like beauty and the beast in one 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

SKX007 BB mod









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Why am I still awake?...**"Right Now?"

Zilla on ISO (...new to me!)
*








*Cheers & G-Night! *:-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to work and lots of catching up to do today. I'll kick the week off with the subC.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Still rocking the speedy reduced


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Love this thing on a red strap (a lot of red-sorry. it was game day! (GO BUCKS!))


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

New strap today on the orca dive and playing mini golf with my little guy.


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
... The Black Knight ...

*





​


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Gen. 1 Reef Ranger...


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Swapped to this for an extra detail followed by a long shift.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bloodypoppy (Apr 23, 2013)

For tonite... Sinn U1


----------



## RWBurge (Dec 12, 2011)

This has been getting 50% of the wrist time lately.

Cheers,
Richard....


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

It's a little boring here today. I'm going to end this day with this pickup.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Hoping the Giants win tonight - and doing what I can:


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Oop, wait, I've changed my mind.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Weiss field watch on Drew Canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*...eating"Thai"! *








*Cheers! *:-!


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

My favourite. 16.09.65


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Change up


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Wow, Brice. The perfect shot of the perfect watch. Well done, man!


----------



## HaroldA (Sep 3, 2014)

CSAR on a DND bracelet





Cheers!!!


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> Wow, Brice. The perfect shot of the perfect watch. Well done, man!


You are too kind. Thank you very much.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Seiko 6309-7040 Yellow Soxa Mod 
*


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WatchNRolla said:


>


Fantastic combo. What kind of leather is that ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#SpeedyTuesday for me. Such a beautiful watch and Stewart's straps are a perfect match for the Speedy. Haven't worn the bracelet since I got the strap 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Fantastic combo. What kind of leather is that ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


It's actually the leather strap it came with. I have a whole bunch of aftermarket straps, but I still use this one the most.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Took my 11 year old beater with me on holiday to sunny Spain 









It has been very reliable... But the light does not work


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Out the door....on "Speedy Tuesday"

(after 2 years, finally on an Omega Rallye & Deployment) *







* 
Cheers! *:-!


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Buran today


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Another hike back to the homestead.


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

Finished my bb mod.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My baby blue  maybe my favorite watch 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Wearing my Omega Planet Ocean XL 2500D with a newly acquired Omega mesh bracelet w/ expandable clasp. Lusi the Pixie-Bob is content with it.



















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckaroo (Aug 14, 2014)

OOasis said:


> View attachment 1635731
> 
> Finished my bb mod.


Wow.


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Tri-Tip Korean BBQ style


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

happyholiday said:


>


Looking good. Is it MOP dial?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Sea Hawk on new leather


----------



## Henry T (Feb 9, 2006)

Same watch but on a rubber strap.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex Explorer II for hump day


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WareagleSig (Mar 26, 2014)

Same old thing. I need a new one!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Right Now?"....it's all about me!
*








*at least that's what I told her...*:-x


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Haven't done this in a while here. My wife's B-day gift to me last Friday.


----------



## Mark in TCI (Aug 5, 2013)

Cooking dinner

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight it's #TeamBlack Sistem51 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

On a new jubilee. .


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Aaaand he's done it again. That shot is ace!

(Nice watch too...)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> Aaaand he's done it again. That shot is ace!
> 
> (Nice watch too...)


Thank you so much

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

...Right now!


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On NOS vintage tropic


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

@ the moment w/ Steinhart Ocean 1 Black


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Off to work going with the 16570 again. Love it



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

I really want one of those. Probably the only "nice" watch I care to own...


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

My scratched up bezel is glittering like diamonds in the bright sunlight! ;-)


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

i LOOVE Slate Grey Dials  .

Wearing the One on the Left Today


Cheers


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Doxa Day"..n.. "Meeting Day"..n.."Travel Home Day"!
*








*Cheers! *:-!


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

love the shirt 


Jeep99dad said:


> Off to work going with the 16570 again. Love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

zero with Asahi :-!

3.5mm sapphire


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

flying.fish said:


> love the shirt


Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Subzilla on a black IsoFrane.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Wearing this for our 15th wedding anniversary dinner tonight. My first dive watch. Thought it was appropriate as it was my wedding gift from my wife. Funny thing is, when I got it I couldn't get over how big and heavy it was. Now it's my smallest diver. Crazy how things change.

Have a great evening!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

julywest said:


>


Looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Substance-p (Apr 13, 2012)

Having a lot of fun with the gold superocean

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## SolidTime (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

UDIVER said:


> Subzilla on a black IsoFrane.


I haven't seen one of those in a long time.


----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)

bloodypoppy said:


> For tonite... Sinn U1
> 
> View attachment 1634521


Looks really sharp on that Zulu.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the INOX earlier









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)

julywest said:


>


Looks sharp. I so wish that I could get a Zulu on mine.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mrallen13 said:


> Looks sharp. I so wish that I could get a Zulu on mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sorry forgot which you have...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Armida brass with helberg strap and buckle.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Orthos prototype [hic!]...










Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Bronze Helberg CH6 On Canvas
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blue Tudor 79090 on blue Perlon for casual Friday 
TGIF 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Right Now"?...Just taken it easy!
(@10:10am)
*








*Cheers! *:-!


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

On the ferry with this guy. Diving tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Gonna switch to the TBB on brown perlon for the weekend


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*left the "Zilla" out in the sun to charge, and switched up to the "Helberg"!
*








*Cheers! *:-!


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

SKX009J on a 20mm NATO strap from timefactors.com


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Sea Hawk snowflake on my left hand










Love the Sea and the Earth LE Rangeman on my right


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Just stuck this on after a few beers to see in the weekend .....


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

My smart watch for travel


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Happy Acres (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Darth at a friend's matrimony.










In Singapore, we don't really have dress codes for weddings and such, at least for the ones I've been to.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jlow28 said:


> My smart watch for travel
> View attachment 1639492


I love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Skaface199 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


* .....Great Shot!!! *:-!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Oh yeahh, "Right Now", it's time for some....*

















*Cheers! *:-!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

This ^^


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Beautiful day here in NC. Sunny 80F... Perfect for a drive in the Jeep and the ExpII on my new grey Perlon 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Sunday brunch with the CMW ST5 project watch on cork stap


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Omega 220150

Soak.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

have a great weekend


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## charlestonamigo (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Been golfing today so that can only mean one watch:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Trying a different color, I'll try this one on the speedy too it think. 









My boy Turbo wanted to be in the pic too 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Beautiful speedy reduced on a fantastic nyc day


----------



## estevezj777 (Feb 16, 2014)

Breitling "Chronomat" Hong Kong Royal Air Force 014/1997


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Trying a different color, I'll try this one on the speedy too it think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that combo - what strap is that? I'm looking for inspiration for a strap form my AD.


----------



## estevezj777 (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice watch and strap, where did you get the strap? curious...


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Seppia said:


> Beautiful speedy reduced on a fantastic nyc day


Never thought about wearing mine on a nato... But it sure does work!
Great looking combo!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

EZM1 on Sinn leather.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Pakz said:


> Never thought about wearing mine on a nato... But it sure does work!
> Great looking combo!


I actually give credit to the speedy, it is a watch so perfect that it would work even with a strap made of duck tape 
Funnily enough, the only look I dislike is on steel bracelet


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New arrival Gulfmaster, triple sensor...compass, barometer/altimeter, thermometer, moon age, tides, solar and atomic


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Matt_wool83 said:


> Love that combo - what strap is that? I'm looking for inspiration for a strap form my AD.


Google "perlon strap"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Matt_wool83 said:


> Love that combo - what strap is that? I'm looking for inspiration for a strap form my AD.


Thanks. Both this one and the grey I posted on a prior page are Perlon strap. Super affordable at 15$ or so iirc. I initially bought some from Whatchs.com and then won 6 from Watchobsession in the UK, who sell them in a variety of color. There are also vendors on eBay. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

estevezj777 said:


> Nice watch and strap, where did you get the strap? curious...


Thx. See above ^

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

garydusa said:


> * .....Great Shot!!! *:-!


Thanks! I love living in the mountains - I took this one earlier today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElFuego (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm a one-page book, but at least I took a new picture of my PAM164. I should wear something different tomorrow!


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Right Now"?...Something with contrasting colors!**







*

*







*
*Cheers! *:-!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Good night ^^


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been wearing the new HELGRAY Field Officer watch today. Have a great Sunday!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)

julywest said:


> Sorry forgot which you have...


I have a gen2 but it seems they made some adjustments since the first batch. NATO works on mine but Zulu is much too thick. Still love the watch though. Well made and dead on accurate.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Submariner holding hands high.

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

And checking the chilli's


----------



## jahaworth (Jun 20, 2014)

My 1984 Sports 100. My first decent watch.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Switched to the INOX earlier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still waiting to see the INOX in all its beshrouded glory, Brice. Any chance?

I need to be disabused of my mental image... ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> Still waiting to see the INOX in all its beshrouded glory, Brice. Any chance?
> 
> I need to be disabused of my mental image... ;-)


Oh crap I forgot :-( sorry. Tomorrow gotta remember to

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oh crap I forgot :-( sorry. Tomorrow gotta remember to
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


You know Brice 30 guys are going to search for that now that you posted it! lol


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Sigh!! Monday is coming.










Late night, low light blurry iPhone shot to boot.


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

garydusa said:


> *"Right Now"?...Something with contrasting colors!**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. Is it 44mm? Can we se more pictures showing your whole forearm so we can get a sense of its wearing size  pls


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

A very good morning!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Kicking the work week off with the SubC. Have a great week!!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Dropping Zoe off:


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

pbj204 said:


> View attachment 1642037


Ah! What a beauty!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

phosfiend said:


> Dropping Zoe off:


Zoe! What a great name! It means Life  
Our youngest name's is Zoé Océana. Sort of Ocean life ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ah! What a beauty!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks! Been really enjoying it. Just switched to a great dark green strap from Bas & Lokes.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

Chilling... Love the bracelet...


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Still On Helson


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

Bugra said:


> Still On Helson


Is it 42mm helson?


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

flying.fish said:


> Awesome. Is it 44mm? Can we se more pictures showing your whole forearm so we can get a sense of its wearing size  pls


*Here ya go... It's the Helson Shark Diver 45 (45mm) on my 6.75" wrist...it's big, but that's the way I wanted it to be with this model, "Toolish & Chunky" but very comfy!

"Right Now" & on my wrist for the start of the day!
*









*Hey Brice, check out the "Perlon" briefcase! *:-x 








*Cheers! *:-!


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

garydusa said:


> *Here ya go... It's the Helson Shark Diver 45 (45mm) on my 6.75" wrist...it's big, but that's the way I wanted it to be with this model, "Toolish & Chunky" but very comfy!
> 
> "Right Now" & on my wrist for the start of the day!
> *
> ...


Love it. Wish to have one of those...


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

flying.fish said:


> Is it 42mm helson?


Nope, it's 40mm.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Modded SKX


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Golden Tuna:-!







Cheers
Shannon


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Always wanted to try a real navy seal dive watch.........
Thanks floydboy!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## MARATHON&ALLOTHERS (Mar 24, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the HELGRAY tonight 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Zoe! What a great name! It means Life
> Our youngest name's is Zoé Océana. Sort of Ocean life ;-)


Cheers! Yeah, Zoe is a lovely name. We considered going the umlaut route, but kept it simpler. Being half Irish half Vietnamese should be interesting enough


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#SpeedyTuesday off to work
Love the speedy on brown Perlon. 
Have a great day 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Seiko Kinetic 5M63-0B30 - Discontinued model.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Right Now?... it's "Speedy Tuesday"**







*

*







*
*Cheers! :-!*


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Seamaster Pro 220150

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

6105-8000 on Strapcode Super Oyster:


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Modded SKX007, I didn't wear this watch much before, it was always too small but since getting the domed sapphire installed its now around 16mm thick.....much better.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Back to altitude


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Switched to the halios


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

INOX tonight 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Seiko 5 Sea Urchin/mini-Sumo, made in Japan version, on SNPR strap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Elk are bugling all over the place this morning


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Hyp_gnosis (Aug 21, 2010)

Really enjoying wearing my Orient Saturation Diver. It's a lot of watch for the money.


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Newest piece, just came in today, I really didn't think I was going to like this one.........but it might be a keeper, really cool looking in person.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Weiss field watch this evening 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Weiss field watch this evening
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brice, nice watch and nice Mnandi, I've had a couple of CRK's, they are just too nice to use on a daily basis.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Kingston to time the
Huli Huli chicken


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

First try on NATO and I really like it . But this strap is too thin , nevertheless the feel is nice . Enough blah blah , here's the pic ^^









Cheers


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Well Fall is definitely here this week, early for CLT, we usually enjoy nice summer days later in the year so hopefully it'll come as quick as it came!
So Explorer II on brown Perlon and Fall colors today  ... Off to work 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## celtics1984 (Jun 15, 2010)

I do not post often here anymore but had to today . That is one amazing watch!


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Nemoskywalker (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Ω22015000

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Enjoying a crisp fall evening


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My evening combo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Great looking Watch.
is iy Powered my a UNITAS Caliber ?



Jeep99dad said:


> Weiss field watch this evening
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

and a Sweet Combo too.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_*Another "Check-In"...
"Pellie Today"
*_







L
*Cheers for Thursday! *:-!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Steinhart Pilot


hand wind UNITAS 6497 with a 3/4 Plate


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tony A.H said:


> Great looking Watch.
> is iy Powered my a UNITAS Caliber ?


Yes sir!















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Ricco (Sep 9, 2014)

My first post and my first "real" watch. Greetings from Sweden!


----------



## Ricco (Sep 9, 2014)

Ricco said:


> My first post and my first "real" watch. Greetings from Sweden!


















Ricco said:


> My first post and my first "real" watch. Greetings from Sweden!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

awesome.
i love the many faces of this Caliber. 
Panerai did a great job by cutting the Plate and replacing half of it with a middle bridge.

i think the Best looking Modification is the UNITAS with Center Second function.!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pakz said:


>


I really like this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Casual Friday at the office so Jeans and Weiss on a Kodiak leather strap by my buddy Art!

TGIF!! 



















From last night my two Field Officer watches. Two different approach 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Cave Dweller LE On Nato

*


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Non diver day with the Ball Fireman 1st Gen (Tri-Color)...


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

My wife got me this shirt out of the blue and it nicely matches my Vostok


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

My own creation with obvious homage to the legendary 1655.










It's using a genuine swiss ETA 2893-2 inside a Chinese case.
Don't judge me too harshly on the hand alignment... it's one of my first builds and still evolving.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Home and ready to relax this week end. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Marlin MDV-103 on a blasted Super Engineers II deployant


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Still tonight with the Deep Blue.



Sent from my Nexus 7 FHD


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Black dial AMW-320R in a PVD black Super Engineers II bracelet.


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DLC on leather


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

POC 9300 LM ..


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Cheers,
Anthony


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

My first real watch purchased back in 2006 

Cheers


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

hidden by leaves said:


> Cheers,
> Anthony


Hey bud
So it landed!! Congrats my friend. I love my HELGRAY, it's well executed and quartz is great for grab and go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nishant said:


> POC 9300 LM ..


Lovely pic Nishant. As usual 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the Bathys all morning. Will change later to go to a barbecue with friends who a are soon moving to Chicago :-(

I really love this Bathys.  Perfect size for me. Love the dial. Honestly I've had hundreds of micros literally and this one stands out for some reason. If I had to, as weird as it may sound, it could be my only watch with a selection of leather, canvas and nylon straps. 









My parents sent me photos from the balcony at our family place in Port Camargue... Man I miss this place. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## misoo (Nov 16, 2012)

Longi Hydroconquest


----------



## Martind (Sep 6, 2014)

Just collected my hydroconquest, been wearing it all day








Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hey bud
> So it landed!! Congrats my friend. I love my HELGRAY, it's well executed and quartz is great for grab and go.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Brice! Agree, and glad you're enjoying yours as well.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_"Right Now"?...The "Grab-n-Go-Zilla"...What a great watch when she says: "Let's go,...NOW!!" :roll:_
_







_
_"Wind & Switch" later,...I Guess! :-!_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going to friends' for dinner and the Tudor sub is joining the party 


















Walked my pups for an hour, beautiful weather here today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ElFuego (Nov 25, 2012)

I gave the PAM a rest today. Finally.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


>


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Been
> 
> My parents sent me photos from the balcony at our family place in Port Camargue... Man I miss this place.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Must be in Australia, everything's upside down.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On one hand AMW-320 on a black PVD Super Engineer II bracelet










And 45mm of heavy metal bronze Helson Shark Diver on the other


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Seawolf on a zulu for the Jazz festival tomorrow.


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Going with the Bronze CH6 tonight...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

UDIVER said:


>


Your Seawolf looks fantastic!


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Justaminute said:


> Your Seawolf looks fantastic!


thanks man!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Happy Sabbath x
Could not resist this combination


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Seiko SKX399K On Mesh
*


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Getting ready for brunch.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Titanium back on the Helson Shark Diver 45


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

114060

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Bathyscaphe









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

happy Sunday!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

gasspasser said:


> Bathyscaphe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you doing this to me !?? Torture I tell you, that's what it is !! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rollin with the Rolex Explorer II today on a brown Perlon strap 

Really hard to not wear this one, I am really digging it and it's so versatile. I want to grab it and wear it daily maybe more so than my subC ... So much so it makes me feel like I could sell a couple of my other watches I really like ;-)

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Old present from the wife with a new present from the wife


----------



## ElFuego (Nov 25, 2012)

Giving the PAM another day off. Wore the A1 yesterday, today, it's the Cayman.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

,


----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)

Prepping for a dive trip so breaking out the SKX173 today.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

OVM


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Y'all had asked me for some pics of the VSA INOX with its rubber protective shroud on a few days ago... Sorry for the delay but here it is. I guess it'll protect the bezel from scratches and ding when hiking , working in the yard or performing rough activities. But 
I don't like it  and may just prefer scratches on the bezel and stories to tell than this ugly thing ;-)



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Gonna do some desk diving today 😊


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Out for a Sunday boat ride!....
*


























*Cheers! *:-!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


>


*In Ewok chant* "Shrou-oud. Shrou-oud. Shrou-oud."

So it is basically a beefed up Swatch guard. Is it rubber or hard plastic? Thanks for obliging the curious.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

My combo today...


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> *In Ewok chant* "Shrou-oud. Shrou-oud. Shrou-oud."
> 
> So it is basically a beefed up Swatch guard. Is it rubber or hard plastic? Thanks for obliging the curious.


Feels like a hard piece of rubber. Bends.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

I've officially joined the Aquis club!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great week. Kicking things off with the subC as usual 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## misoo (Nov 16, 2012)

great on all of them...


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Deep Blue Aqua Expedition with sapphire bezel and ratcheting clasp. Neat features!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On my other hand is....
This toughie arrived too....for North American residents, these are difficult to track down as the German dealer working with Amazon in the EU refuses to ship to us. 
Thanks to the Austrian WUS member who sold me this 
Gigandet gunmetal Sea Ground G2-010


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Martind (Sep 6, 2014)

My Swiss made GC beautiful design.








Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

8926 x2 - Pelagos and BB homages


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

New custom suit came in, goes nicely with the Aquaracer. Honestly, that's why I got the watch in the first place  Ordered the suit and said to myself, hm...I need a blue watch!


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

not a diver - but I love this watch


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Right Now?"...Zixen Trimix for a "Sunny Monday Afternoon"*
*







*
*Cheers! :-!*


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Change up to bracelet


----------



## Nemoskywalker (Sep 12, 2014)

New Nato for my SO44


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SKX175.......must be blue day as sometimes the dial looks blue, and other times black.



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

My Birthday Present: SRP455-J1


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ncmoto said:


>


Simply AWESOME

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cooking for the fam with the 16570 and some wine 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Speedy Tuesday  
Moonwatch on a green Perlon from WatchObsession 
Have a great day everyone. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

On a gingham kick lately
image by mmyers0520, on Flickr


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

ElFuego said:


> Giving the PAM another day off. Wore the A1 yesterday, today, it's the Cayman.
> View attachment 1649655


Lucky you


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*So "She" says: "Why don't you wear your "Bell & Ross" today?"...*

*I said: "You know it's Speedy Tuesday!"*
*







*
*Cheers! :-!*


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

From c.1999 - a 38mm Ventura V-tronic with interesting convex crystal...


----------



## WVE (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## orf (Jun 22, 2014)

Great watches


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Post exercise and time for a baguette and soft cheese


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Gonna be wearing Seiko during #seikoctober


----------



## Kells (Mar 3, 2012)

This just in..


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Helping hands across the Planet Ocean.

Soak.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Manvito (Aug 3, 2014)

Seiko skx007k2
I just got this today! The jubilee band was too small. I think I like it on the zulu strap anyway. Let the mods begin!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Very nice mine with bezel and sapphire mod says hi!


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Cheap fun...


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## misoo (Nov 16, 2012)

Sunburst .......


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cricket Hump Day 
Time to go to work



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Just came in this morning.

PO XL 8500


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Aramar Arctic Ocean II on a Steinhart screwed-link bracelet


----------



## tzm1 (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Ambit3










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

UDIVER said:


> Just came in this morning.
> 
> PO XL 8500


Sweet!!!!!! Congrads........

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

My dog on the bag, trying to train him nowadays...


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Just received a Bakeka strap for my CH6. I really like the way it looks! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_*WoW....Where did the day go?*__*







*_
_*Cheers! :-!*_


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## estevezj777 (Feb 16, 2014)

Well, I rarely change watches during the week, I'm a one watch a week kind of guy....but today I had my most recent acquisition arrived via CountyComm...my brand spanking new Maratac SR-1 Automatic! This is a brand that always caught my eye, and as of lately I'm going with clean, simple watches - I don't think you can get cleaner or simpler than this one. This was a couple of hours ago in the maddening traffic of NoVa (I'm convinced that it's one of the seven levels of Hell described in Dante's Inferno!) I took a "relaxed" moment to snap this photo... I'll be doing a review later on with more photos, meanwhile like my favorite sci-fi character used to say "Jim... give me your thoughts" ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Weiss Watch Wednesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On blasted version Super Engineers II bracelet
Matches the blasted bezel ring grip.


----------



## shvlhd69 (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Switch"
*








*Cheers! *:-!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SubC Thursday for me 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Just received a grey Zulu strap =) it fit and feels nice with the PVD

Some pics









Cheers


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Brass for the moment. I like the way the patina is setting in a giving it an "antique" look!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Doxa for me "Right Now"!*
*







*
*Cheers! :-!*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pakz said:


> Brass for the moment. I like the way the patina is setting in a giving it an "antique" look!


Jolie =)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pakz said:


> Brass for the moment. I like the way the patina is setting in a giving it an "antique" look!


Jolie =)


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

My new Aquadive GMT.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Sent from my Oneplus One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Back from service - missed it every minute it was away!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Danny T said:


>


Ok, I admit, I'm stumped...what is it and who made the strap? Thx.

and what car are you in?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight it'll be the blue sub on the blue Perlon 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> Ok, I admit, I'm stumped...what is it and who made the strap? Thx.
> 
> and what car are you in?


LoL

Baume and Mercier capeland XXL on a custom made Maddog Straps baseball glove strap.

The car is just a 2010 Kia Rio hatchback.


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Night riding home with the OD Chrono


----------



## 257Deland (Jul 7, 2013)

Except for a couple of trips to the shop, worn daily since May 1987.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Vintage Heuer stolen from my dad


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF !!! Time to go to the office

Explorer II to wrap up the work week 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

40mm with divers extension


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Switched to the Roadster for a night out with the missus.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

CH6 on Maddog elephant with newly arrived 24mm H2O bronze buckle.



















Sent from my Oneplus One using Tapatalk.


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Came in today, Really liking this one.

Orsa Sea Angler (ETA 2824) on a black Isofrane.


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Loving this strap:


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

UDIVER said:


> Came in today, Really liking this one.
> 
> Orsa Sea Angler (ETA 2824) on a black Isofrane.


Congrats Frank!! Had a few of those and loved them. Busy week for u 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

been wearing the 249 since Monday

Heated Blue Hands.



and sexy dome plexi



Love the Back too.



have a good weekend everyone


----------



## COPO (Nov 30, 2007)

1963


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats Frank!! Had a few of those and loved them. Busy week for u
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks man, I've always wanted to try one and never picked one up when the company was around.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Tony A.H said:


> been wearing the 249 since Monday
> 
> Heated Blue Hands.
> 
> ...


 beautiful


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tony A.H said:


> been wearing the 249 since Monday
> 
> Heated Blue Hands.
> 
> ...


Me likey 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Poljot USSR


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

From Yesterday - My only Germanish


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Can't acquire any more watches till she gets her "Wood Floors"...*:roll:
*...So, "Right Now", Off to rent the tools, the tile is coming up today! *:-!
*








*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Saturday... Finally!! 
16570 on a Drew canvas for now !! Have a great weekend!!


















Sent from my iPhone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Blargh:










Trying it out over here:


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Francis Drake with 24mm Helberg strap


----------



## ref3525 (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Wearing this while fixing a friends Seiko 7t32...
Movement swap: hands, dial and date wheel all changed over.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

blasted version Super Engineers II bracelet matches the bezel ring.


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

I got this from my dad. After a new battery and getting one of the buttons unstuck, it's running fine.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Autozilla


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Beach weather today..


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

This today on the SS bracelet


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I wore the red Sistem51 this morning as I enjoyed coffee on the front porch with my pups. 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

50 atmos


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

This one again!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Magrette 2011 eta version


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch to the Vulcain Nautical Trophy LE on a custom Heuerville for the rest of the day 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> I wore the red Sistem51 this morning as I enjoyed coffee on the front porch with my pups.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey Brice....what breed are the pups? I can see the coffee cup is a original and a "one of" though....all the best mate Dave


----------



## Cleans Up (Jun 14, 2010)

A classic for a bit or wrench turning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Right Now", it's the A1
*








*Cheers! *:-!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Magrette 2011 eta version
> View attachment 1657888


Nice. I'd probably still have mine if it was the ETA version.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Switch to Zixen for the desert hike


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> hey Brice....what breed are the pups? I can see the coffee cup is a original and a "one of" though....all the best mate Dave


Hey bud
They are Australian Shepherds. Turbo is a red tri and Roxy is a black/blue Merle 
Yes very unique coffee mug! And my fave. I use it every Saturday morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hey bud
> They are Australian Shepherds. Turbo is a red tri and Roxy is a black/blue Merle
> Yes very unique coffee mug! And my fave. I use it every Saturday morning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


i thought they had a bit of Aus in them....a lot of my working dogs have had those colours and that look....great with kids and family....


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

A very grey Monday morning...


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Let's go to work. Another week, another SubC Monday  .

B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)

Raven 44 Deep. Again. )


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

New original 70's 24mm tropic on the Model 50


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

MK II


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Buzz224 (Oct 7, 2014)

Bulova Accuquartz 224 1st production version, square day/date blue fade dial, diamond stone logo.


Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My new strap from Drew landed, Belgian rifle sling leather from WWII seemed perfect for the Weiss Field Officer watch. I just wish I could take pics of it outside in natural light to do it justice  .

Thanks Drew for a cool strap!!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ElFuego (Nov 25, 2012)

The mighty A1 for me the past couple days.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Right Now"? Late for the "Bell"..."& Ross" **







*
*Better late than... :-!*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Speedy Tuesday with a Heuerville strap 









Off to work 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

I guess cold weather is here to stay. Happily breaking out the Arc'teryx coats and hats


----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Slava


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Straps changing:-!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On one hand this Mint on SNPR strap










On the other Men In Rescue Red Rangeman clothes modded with positive LSE case inside


----------



## JerryO1968 (Jun 6, 2014)

Wearing this...










Wishing I was doing this...


----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Piranha just came.


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Threw on my Sicura Globetrotter this dismal, rainy Yorkshire morning. It always makes me smile and reminds me of holidaying in my favourite city on earth, Seville.


----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)

Well...this one


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

SBDX011


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Goin home !


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Got this in the mail today!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Weiss on Drew









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Nomos on Grey velour leather


----------



## elbilo (Sep 11, 2011)

New 369 Nassau worn yesterday, today, and probably tomorrow too! Also enjoying the quality and comfort of the Phoenix nato!









Eric


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Happy humpday, i am going with the slim Panerai today


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

powboyz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks awesome!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Bronze Helberg CH6 On Zulu 
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Explorer II 16570 for meetings and dinner with vendors 









Off to work I go 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

UDIVER said:


> That looks awesome!


Thanks Man!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Still pissing it down and still wishing I was in Seville!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Helson Shark Diver 45 on SNPR strap


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Ω

Soak.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just arrived. Put it on my Dagaz strap so I could wear right away. Will size bracelet later and put it on my BM for awhile.










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Kobold Seal....Ti on bracelet.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Pamtastic day


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

INOX










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ncmoto said:


>


This watch is just awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Hirsch natural rubber with custom end links.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Not a Diver but a Speedy homage right down to the twisted lugs, on SNPR strap.

Note the 2 blue second hands on this Casio Edifice EF-503-DW























































Amazing for under $80.


----------



## arlslan ali (Sep 19, 2014)

Seiko 5.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time to go to the office with the Cricket


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Right now I'm not wearing a watch. :rodekaart




A rare event to be corrected shortly.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

mattcantwin said:


> Right now I'm not wearing a watch. :rodekaart
> 
> A rare event to be corrected shortly.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Happy friday


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Manvito (Aug 3, 2014)

Rocking my brand new NATO strap.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Marathon JSAR 
*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

C60 on Staib Monster Mesh


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6309-7049 on canvas.


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Weiss field officer watch on a WWII leather Drewstrap. Really digging this combo. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!!! Love Casual Friday. 
Weiss field officer watch on a WWII leather strap from DrewStrap again 

Have a great day!! B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yeah...get to sleep in tomorrow!










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Appropriate wear for the "Free Hotel Breakfast"...*
*







*
*Cheers! :-!*


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## BGFalcon (Sep 18, 2013)

The mighty Aquagraph!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_*Had to "Switch-Up" for some afternoon Biz Meetings!*_
_*







*_
_*Cheers! :-!*_


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Back on the 6105 for the weekend on one of the three new perlon straps I just received from whatchs.com


----------



## celtics1984 (Jun 15, 2010)

Here is another great example of why this is such a great forum. Thank you Brice (jeep dad) for your leads to purchase a Rolex sub. Received this gem today and could not be happier!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Monster playing a little tug of war with my Golden Retriever.










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blue sub tonight. 
Have a great weekend. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hanging out with Noah..


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_*I was told to put my IPhone down ("Right Now") during Dinner...*_:roll:

_*"Switchin-On-Up"*_
_*







*_
_*Cheers! :-!*_


----------



## Lazierdog (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey guys, hope we are all done with meetings and duties ^^









Have a great week end all


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards

Enviado desde mi LG-E986 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

High 70's and will be in the 80's soon. Nice and sunny. Started with the Sistem51 TeamBlack for breakfast outside with Zoé and my pups 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## jonE5 (Oct 11, 2014)

Seiko H558 Arnie. Greatest diver of all time.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched and wore the blue to go to the gym  and Jade has been wearing my red one since we spent 15 minutes last night chatting about the sistem51  She loved how the seethru back allowed her to see the spring and gears.... She told me 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the Bathys 100Fathoms to walk the pups then visit my nephew who blew out his knew while playing football for Methodist University Docs think he may be done playing :-(



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Chilling in our newly built and landscaped backyard oasis .


----------



## Lazierdog (Oct 9, 2014)

How's about more pics with the wrangler?



Jeep99dad said:


> Tonight it's #TeamBlack Sistem51
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BGFalcon (Sep 18, 2013)

Orange Monster for my BG Falcons


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

BBQ time



Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Lazierdog said:


> How's about more pics with the wrangler?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

bronze


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Lazierdog said:


> How's about more pics with the wrangler?


You might like these 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

C. Ward Trident GMT in Vegas trying to get into some mischief tonight.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On a brown perlon strap from whatchs.com


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the Explorer II 16570 this morning for church and now for lunch 
Have a great Sunday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

BP on olive BP NATO for hanging out at home









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazierdog (Oct 9, 2014)

My God man, stop teasing me and show the wrangler!!! If you didn't notice, I'm going backwards through all of the post.



Jeep99dad said:


> Bathys 100Fathoms on Drew canvas for pool party with my family
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

The left one


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Did I see these on the prior page 



Jeep99dad said:


> You might like these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Enviado desde mi LG-E986 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

masterdelgado said:


> Enviado desde mi LG-E986 mediante Tapatalk


Killer watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## jugnu (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

Resurrected Omega Seamaster chrono "Big Blue" circa 1973.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This morning I've been wearing the INOX 


















The INOX is one tough watch, performing some superskill Ninja moves on the unsuspecting skull, ... A top secret double-eye-takedown move and Bam... INOX 1 - Skull 0 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## rackness (May 27, 2006)

This one


----------



## Buzz224 (Oct 7, 2014)

My new-to-me pawnshop Skyhawk Blue Angel A-T fresh from the ultrasonic bath. Not really a diver but WR to 200M;








Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

After taking about the Weiss with Art over a few drinks earlier I had to wear it tonight. There is just something about this watch... 
Cooking dinner for my ladies who will be home late from dance class. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Good day


----------



## Lazierdog (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice, clean and simple. I like your style. Gotta love those wranglers.



Jeep99dad said:


> You might like these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lazierdog (Oct 9, 2014)

I love this watch. It's my new favorite piece. Hope to be able to pick one up someday.



Jeep99dad said:


> Been wearing the Explorer II 16570 this morning for church and now for lunch
> Have a great Sunday
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Tuna!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Kicking the work week off with the subC 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

OD Chrono:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pocket shot on my coffee run 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Just landed from the opposite corner of the continent...










I'm quite pleasantly surprised by the fit and finish. 



















Thanks WUS and great seller.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Trying this combo for the first time. Think it'll be the last time as well


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_*Another long rainy day of travel :roll:*_
_*...But "Right Now", it's still "Speedy Tuesday"!*_
_*







*_
_*Cheers! :-!*_


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Does this count?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cricket Wesnedsay 
Really digging the Vulcain on this blue Heuerville, I haven't even tried the other strap I got for it 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_*YEY!...A Sunny Day!*_
_*Out comes the Pelagos!*_
_*








Cheers! :-!*_


----------



## Nemoskywalker (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## mrmmcdmd (Oct 13, 2014)

Lunch Break!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I want some sammich meat please !!


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hell day at work, finally going home and ready for a drink 
The blue sub to cheer me up ;-)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Prometheus Piranha Yellow for a fresh start of day


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Vintage heuer I stole from my dad, it was a gift from my mom for his 30 birthday. 
Love it, why has almost everybody stopped making mid size divers? 
This looks to be around 37-38mm


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Usual suspects? Don't think so...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seppia said:


> Vintage heuer I stole from my dad, it was a gift from my mom for his 30 birthday.
> Love it, why has almost everybody stopped making mid size divers?
> This looks to be around 37-38mm


What an awesome watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm wearing one of my faves today, Explorer II back on its bracelet. Love the 16570!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> What an awesome watch


Thanks a lot Sir!


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Right Now?"...it's Do**x**a Thursday!*
*







*
*Cheers! :-!*


----------



## fidfidfid (Oct 14, 2014)

Aquastar Deepstar
Val. 23


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Still the Maritime


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Helson Shark Diver

*


----------



## pcirelli (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

My sub 1000, fast becoming one of my faves and a gmt is next when i have the funds









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok I have to post again....

Cause it's dinner time and even the BBQ has bgw9 lume lol










Check out the apron lol


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Iso-seiko


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Still on quartz this week









TGIF


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Seiko White Stargate
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF 









Good morning all









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Let the weekend start, though I'll add one more with the lume this time.

Jakarta rocks


----------



## cstanion (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Fire99 (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Bwsyd2ton (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

"Back in Black" today. Happy Friday!










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Wearing my 'dumbell' watch this morning... On Groomsman duties


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Drove up to NC to meet up with some cigar buddies. Smoking my first of the day, Por Larranaga Petite Corona. Wearing PO 2500D xl on Omega shark cage mesh w/ Ploprof clasp.










Sent from my Oneplus One using Tapatalk.


----------



## funkeruski (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nothing exciting. Work beater a modified (hands and relume) RLT-75


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## solo-act (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

just waiting out the work week...


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My new arrival 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Workin on the car with the 007 on an acu NATO with domed ar sapphire









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Kobold AD....Love this thing!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> My new arrival
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, I recall you were hunting it couple weeks back. 
Super


----------



## Buzz224 (Oct 7, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Vintage heuer I stole from my dad, it was a gift from my mom for his 30 birthday.
> Love it, why has almost everybody stopped making mid size divers?
> This looks to be around 37-38mm


If that's a temporarily fogged crystal that thing needs servicing pronto before the movement and hands rust up.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Took out the MG Kalmar tonight to celebrate my wife's bday with family and friends.


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## ayung (Jul 12, 2012)

Steiniii


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Got the Obris Morgan Pradata blue out for the WE!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I'm wearing the Yema Sous Marine asymmetrical dial and Valjoux 7733 
Have a great Saturday everyone 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Been wearing this gifted GA-110RG all week!


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Just arrived today , was waiting for me when I got in from work - really glad I got this before they sold out !


----------



## scuup (Jun 2, 2009)

Zenton G45









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Moved the tuna back on leather, really like this combo when I can't bring her diving


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
... Seiko White Knight ...

*













​


----------



## cristitegzes (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Steinhart on Halios leather strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_*I'm tak'in what their Giv'in, Cuz I'm work'in for a Liv'in...*_
_*







*_
_*Cheers! :-!*_


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hell day at work, finally going home and ready for a drink
> The blue sub to cheer me up ;-)
> 
> 
> ...


Really good strap.i am thinking of getting one for my Zenith 1969.what is it?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Back home from day on the river.....










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Aaron K. (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tetia said:


> Really good strap.i am thinking of getting one for my Zenith 1969.what is it?


It's a Heuerville classic strap "peanut"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Really been enjoying this vintage Yema and got over the size real quick 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Decided to time some of my pieces and this one is on the wrist now and for tomorrow


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Keeping it vintage  Tudor sub on one of Art's Kodiac Zulu (Panerai7 also DrunkArtsStraps on IG)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Seiko SKX007 -- reliable, classy & affordable

Honestly, I love this lil' guy...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Decided to time some of my pieces and this one is on the wrist now and for tomorrow


Nice Danny, love that Doxa. Here's mine in her natural element.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chillin in the sun and enjoying a beverage 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Even after all these years still my favorite......










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Rockin' Ocean7


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Completing my take home exam for one of my graduate accounting courses.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuspub (Jul 23, 2013)

New to the forum, hope this is appropriate. I have been collecting for around 4 to 5 years with a hobby that has turned into an obsession. Even so I don't spend too big on any particular watch as I am a stingy Bugger. To date the most expensive of the 80 or so watches purchased is the one I am wearing today.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh Monday :/


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

As usual I kick off the work week with the subC that ain't scared of no spider ;-)

My kids are so looking forward to Halloween. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cuspub said:


> New to the forum, hope this is appropriate. I have been collecting for around 4 to 5 years with a hobby that has turned into an obsession. Even so I don't spend too big on any particular watch as I am a stingy Bugger. To date the most expensive of the 80 or so watches purchased is the one I am wearing today.


Welcome to the forum. Nice IWC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## fidfidfid (Oct 14, 2014)

PHILIP WATCH 
Caribbean 1000


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Another rainy day in the Derby City.










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MTD-1048 Super Illuminator. Gonna have to keep this on the OEM folded-link bracelet due to the narrow 11mm lug width. Oh well, no leather in this bright flashlight.


----------



## GermanyChris (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## BGFalcon (Sep 18, 2013)

After a week of messing with various others, I'm back with my favorite

The Mighty Aquagraph


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

New strap for my Steiny









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Right Now..."Sharkie 45 on ISO"*
*







*

*







*
*Cheers! :-!*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cooking with Zoé 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Armida A9


----------



## cuspub (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks jeep99dad. Today one of my Mido's.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

Speedmaster


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's Vulcain Tuesday for me still on the Heuerville custom blue strap Stewart made for me. Love this combo. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cristitegzes (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cuspub said:


> Thanks jeep99dad. Today one of my Mido's.


Another beautiful timepiece. Classy too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Danny T said:


>


I dislike red but for this one I'll make an exception. Great looking piece =)


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Right Now", It's..."Speedy Tuesday"!*
*







*
*Cheers! :-!*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Anonimo



Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The new SRP583 gets a bit of wrist time.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My 24-yr old Breitling Jupiter Pilot on a simple Perlon strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

New bronze, waiting for a matching buckle...


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Base 111

Soak.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

D6AMIA6N said:


> New bronze, waiting for a matching buckle...


Awesome. I want one. So glad they came out in 42. I just ordered a bronze Isofrane buckle myself 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dzlvs8 (Jul 1, 2014)

What am I wearing right now!? I just got my first swiss watch and since it's radioactive and it's midnight, I'm wearing my TSAR while in bed.


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ExplorerWednesday! I've really enjoyed the smaller and more classic 16570 vs. the 216570. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## cristitegzes (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Right Now" it's the Bell&Ross.*
*







*

*







*
*Cheers! :-!*


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzm1 (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Just got this. Super impressed with the simplicity and size. I thought it was going to be massive.


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

Today is this meshy Seamaster.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

persco said:


> Today is this meshy Seamaster.


Great watch. Great colors

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Gigandet watches are a chore to get in North America, not available anywhere and Amazon.EU and the German dealer refuse to ship them to here.

Thanks to an EU member of WUS who did the legwork to get this Gigandet and 3 others from there to here for me.


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I









Tx

Roberto


----------



## hvdcman (Oct 23, 2014)

New to site... here's mine


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Weiss Field Officer watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

As am feeling blue today...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Weiss Field Officer watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On perlon that should look nice


----------



## AMGeorge (Oct 23, 2014)

This is mine


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

AMGeorge said:


> View attachment 1800634
> 
> 
> This is mine


WOW !


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Great watch. Great colors


Thanks!


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My baby blue on a DrunkArtStrap Kodiac leather Zulu 
Have a great day. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

A Thursday started off with a Monster commute in traffic......










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Right Now on a Tudorsday Afternoon"*
*







*
*Cheers! :-!*


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Quittin time !


----------



## Time Collector (Aug 14, 2012)

This for now!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*A1 Switch-up for Dinner..
*








*No "Horse'ing around"!*


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

111

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

soaking.fused said:


> 111
> 
> Sent from something electronic. soak.


Looks good buddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Didn't change watch last night or this morning, which is extremely rare for me 
Still wearing the Tudor sub on Art's Kodiac Zulu.

TGIF.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dbluefish (Apr 4, 2007)

*RGM and The Dive Watch Forum collaboration*

This with its double bezel.



paul


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Wearing my good old SKX173 for TGIF day!










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't put this one on very often, but when I do it stays on for days...


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Orange Watch Co


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

This just in. I think I'll be keeping


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Looks good buddy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks. Wears comfy.

Soak.


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

I sold my Cayman a few weeks ago, but I missed it too much, so I picked one up again. I have it on one of the new Halios leather straps, which look good on several watches I own, not just the Halios ones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going out go dinner with the fam for my wife's 26th birthday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour les amis!
Third day with my blue Tudor sub!! Must be a record ;-)
I'm waiting for two new arrivals today though if i am here when the mailman decided to show up  One of the two is for strap fun and the other is one I've been wanting to reacquire for some time 
Have a great weekend. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just arrived Sinn UX SDR 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

SD600m










Cheers
Shannon


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

CH7


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Deep Blue DayNight Recon










Sent from a Point-in-Time using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

dougiedude said:


> Deep Blue DayNight Recon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really like that!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## usfpaul82 (May 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Just arrived Sinn UX SDR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry if this has been covered, but what type of bracelets are these that you have? I see several pictures of them around but have no idea what they are or where to get them. Any info would be great, thanks.

Paul


----------



## usfpaul82 (May 7, 2013)

double post


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

^^^^^Nice Sinn!^^^^^


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Old Style,


----------



## AllAboutAutomatics (Aug 28, 2014)

dougiedude said:


> Deep Blue DayNight Recon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

usfpaul82 said:


> Sorry if this has been covered, but what type of bracelets are these that you have? I see several pictures of them around but have no idea what they are or where to get them. Any info would be great, thanks.
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul
There are various places to get them but I get all my leather braided wraps from Gunner at Watchesandbracelets 
My cord bracelet with hooks and anchors are from DapperTheeads.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cristitegzes (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Going with the OM for this warm fall day.










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Sicura Chrono Computer with new kitty (some dick dumped her in a bin so we took her in - much to the dismay of our other two)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Grab n Go" for now...*

*"Eco on ISO via Suppas"*
*







*
*(A friend noticed I had Knock-off adaptors and immediately "Hooked-me-up" with Genuine Suppas!!)...Thank you my Friend! :-!*


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

As usual, I'm kicking off the week with the SubC ND!
Have a great week. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

This morning I choosed this SEIKO 7002 Custom, I like it so much...

I will build an other one with aluminium chapter ring and FFF Yobokies hands


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Right now:


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Homage in Ti


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

rockin'ron said:


>


Don't these beads damage the case?


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Armida A9


Looks quite alike my Steinhart OVM!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## ElFuego (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Monday night cooking with the Yema Sous Marine 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Waiting for the ferry, DG today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Cheap thrills


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Jelle86 said:


> Looks quite alike my Steinhart OVM!


My OVM too....but the Armida A9 has drilled lugs, is 40mm vs. 42mm and no fake patina lume. 
These differences matter to some collectors.

Con: it has a lower beat per hour NH35a movement (21,600 bph) vs the OVMs ETA 2428-2 (28,800 bph)

3 MilSubs - Steinhart OVM, Armida A9, Gigandet G2-07


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Darwin said:


>


Mine arrived Friday

Marathon GSAR new version with 15 Tritium tubes, including sweep second hand. ETA 2824-2 movement and Made in La Chaux de Fonds, Switzerland.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Mine arrived Friday
> 
> Marathon GSAR


Great pics of a great watch. Congratulations on the GSAR - I love mine; often have to decide which to wear the SAR or the GSAR.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Pan Europ on a Hamilton nato


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Darwin said:


> Great pics of a great watch. Congratulations on the GSAR - I love mine; often have to decide which to wear the SAR or the GSAR.


Have the Maple Leaf quartz JSAR inbound as well. And both have the respective bracelets included, which I may install eventually.


----------



## Bb6xcton (Oct 27, 2014)

Trying to keep his audience I guess.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Recent arrival, AMW-S320 nice old Solar ani-digital diver in need of a cleaning


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## cristitegzes (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Ah, I see why some would prefer the Armida over the OVM. Especially the 40mm case and the drilled lugs are preferable over the standard lugs and 42mm of the OVM. But still, I'd go for the OVM due to the nice domed sapphire crystal, the sturdy bezel and -of course- the ETA 2824-2. Both look better on leather than on their original bracelets IMHO.



yankeexpress said:


> My OVM too....but the Armida A9 has drilled lugs, is 40mm vs. 42mm and no fake patina lume.
> These differences matter to some collectors.
> 
> Con: it has a lower beat per hour NH35a movement (21,600 bph) vs the OVMs ETA 2428-2 (28,800 bph)
> ...


----------



## andygray8 (Aug 24, 2010)

this......


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

andygray8 said:


> this......


What a fantastic watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ExplorerTuesday! I really enjoy wearing this one whether on a hike during the weekend or at the office for meetings... Whether on bracelet or Perlon or NATO...
Super versatile and just awesome 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mojojojo said:


>


That's just gorgeous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just wearing this old guy......










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Because it's TUESDAY ...*
*







*
*(taken "Right Now"!)*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Jax (Oct 22, 2009)

Hamilton Tachymiler.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ux SDR tonight 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mrmmcdmd (Oct 13, 2014)

Orange is the new "black"!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

This today


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ux SDR tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vulcain cricket Wednesday. 








Beautiful sunrise on my way to work. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Cheers


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Hum... Speedy Wednesday?


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

It's a Seal on leather day today...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Strap change again. I think it's gonna stay on this one for a while.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blak Smyth (Jul 25, 2013)

Gauge on Natural Chromexcel


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Just a bracelet.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It's the turn of the 009


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Helson Shark Diver 
*


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Blak Smyth (Jul 25, 2013)

Gauge on padded Horween strap as the fog rolls out


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Off to work with the M57 on a Drew strap on the wrist. Not my typical office wear but what the heck 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Just came in from fellow WUS member forest24018. 
Beautiful


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again today it's the Seiko SKX175......did I mention I really like these old divers










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Prometheus Piranha Orange Dial


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Fall Doxa today.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

oh Niiiiiiiiice.

such a Great looking/Cool Watch :-! b-) ..



Blak Smyth said:


> Gauge on padded Horween strap as the fog rolls out


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Have to get the moon phase fixed but enjoying this today.


----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## JerryO1968 (Jun 6, 2014)

Today I am wearing my Caravelle 666, that was born the same year as me (1968). My Uncle wore it for two tours in Viet Nam, and gave to me the day I left for the Army in 1986. I wore it everyday for 6 years, including Basic, Infantry, Airborne, Ranger, and Jungle Warfare School. As far as I know it's never been opened, and it still keeps great time... but the plexi crystal is lopsided from being sanded and polished. If I could only keep one watch, this would be the one.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On a black perlon nato


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*TUDOR**







*
*(taken "Right Now")*


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

6:45 - Friday


----------



## Cleans Up (Jun 14, 2010)

Just getting my day started!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Submariner

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Off to London for the day to celebrate our 1st wedding anniversary


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Halloween is for Monsters!










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning fellas
Took today off from work. Been insane and very frustrating at work. Needed to get away before I blow a gasket 
I started the day with the Sinn UX SDR, the ultimate, admittedly over-engineered, Grab and Go 

My boy tubs is enjoying the cool Fall morning on the lawn



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## ssultan (Mar 21, 2011)

Can't take a picture right now but it's Halloween and a Friday to boot...have on my trusty Military Frogman (GW200MS) in case things get 'hairy' tonight


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Where Jimmy Hoffa was last seen
*

















*"Happy Halloween"!*


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Halloween fun time 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Apollon titanium with bronze bezel








[/url]


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

It's dark so must be time to light up those tubes!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

At work


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Continuing our anniversary celebrations... 
Off to the Hilton, Manchester for afternoon tea and dinner later tonight. 
This is probably the closest to a 'dress' watch I own.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

It's light now but rain is forecast so better go showerproof today!! 3900metres should do the trick )


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_*"Right Now", Doxa & a little Snow...*_
_*







*_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still have the Lum-Tec on from last night and trying to decide what the watch of the day will be  ... Tudor sub or Vulcain or Weiss... Ah decisions 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Horrible day here in NYC... Will stay home and cook for my wife some lovely risotto (rice-based dish from my hometown northern Italy)


----------



## celtics1984 (Jun 15, 2010)

New strap on sub from James Hyman at DP10straps.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back home after a great time at a Krav Maga gun defense seminar. Hanging with my boy Turbo and the Tudor sub









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

Squale cased70s DACOR 100 ATU/ATM!


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Sunday Morning Frost...*
*







*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

garydusa said:


> *Sunday Morning Frost...*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SinnSunday 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

A1 Brass ...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

anonsurfer said:


> A1 Brass ...


Wow. Awesome dark patina.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## celtics1984 (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Wearing my fuzzy buddy and 111.










Soak.


----------



## Michealr (Oct 8, 2014)

Oris Pro Diver London/Kent Borders Sunday 18:45 GMT


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

About to enjoy the Manning - Brady showdown with my SMP Pro Midsize. 
Cannot thank fellow WUS user forest24018 enough for selling this to me, I LOVE it


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## bburnzz (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another #SubCMonday for me, I always kick off the work week with the Rolex submariner. Have a great week. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Another #SubCMonday for me, I always kick off the work week with the Rolex submariner. Have a great week.
> B
> 
> 
> ...


That became my little work week practice as well


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## robncircus (Dec 29, 2012)

Just came in today! Very happy with it.





Finishing on the bracelet was a surprise!


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

back on again


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

This one, for two reasons:

It's my 7th wedding anniversary today, and this was an engagement gift 
Last night, my toddler noticed that I had taken it off and led me back into the bedroom to change back, insisting that it is her favorite, and that I must wear it for bath time (despite my rather cogent argument that an Isofrane would be better than leather)


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On a black eulit perlon


----------



## FW271 (Aug 11, 2014)

tako_watch said:


> Homage in Ti


Love the Zulu on that! Two thumbs up.


----------



## FW271 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm wearing this awesome vintage Yema SousMarine Chronographe, thinking I may have to sell it :-( if I can get that other great vintage I've been wanting 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Mudman on the way to the treadmill. Hooray.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

robncircus said:


> Just came in today! Very happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new purchase. Looks great !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My precious  my Gd dad left this beauty to me when he passed away. Great memories!









A little less light 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> My precious  my Gd dad left this beauty to me when he passed away. Great memories!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best of the day!


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Time for the workout. Beautiful morning


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

I inherited this watch from the great-grandfather of my girlfriend. Though it does not get much wrist time, it is a watch that will never leave my collection.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

MKII Seafighter


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Seawolf on an Isofrane.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I'm wearing the Lum-Tec M57









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

SEIKO SKX007 on mesh.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_*Taken today, wearing it now.*_
_*







*_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sons of anarchy
Bourbon
A treat and 
My Lum-Tec









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^That's a winning combination!


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^That's a winning combination!


Thank you so much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wednesday exploring with the classic 16570. Really love this one, just as much as my SubC in fact. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Nick Bailey (May 16, 2014)

Seiko Yellow Frankenmoster on the way to work. The received my latest addition 45.5mm Planet Ocean.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## dkennyken (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Nok18 (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

The new pick up


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Got some custom toad for my Cayman. POW!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

JDD + Sinn rubber










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Black Betty (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Tym2relax said:


> Best of the day!


Agree with that!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#CricketThursday  still haven't taken the Vulcain off the blue custom Heuerville strap. Love this combo.

Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

The Rangeman


----------



## Dawalka (Nov 3, 2014)

Tony A.H said:


> Hand Wind Steinhart Nav-B.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WANT!! Sweet arm candy!


----------



## Goshin (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ETA2824-2, loosened up the fine-tune one hole since this pic was taken


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Paladin1 (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

watchdaddy1 said:


>


Patina looks fantastic.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

docvail said:


> The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


Like.

I can't update until I get a big-boy phone that has room for OS7 or some such nonsense. No pics til then... 
Skx009 mod on super engineer.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Justaminute said:


> Patina looks fantastic.


Thank you.I love the look.

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I'm wearing the Weiss Field Officer watch on a very cool WWII Belgian leather Drew Strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Right now...treadmill.


----------



## wildman (Aug 27, 2010)

Kobold SMG-1/X on a Samona brown leather strap. If I am going into the water I use a Natostrapco.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

On back Zulu just arrived.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> #CricketThursday  still haven't taken the Vulcain off the blue custom Heuerville strap. Love this combo.
> 
> Have a great day.
> B
> ...


I've said it already but...
This watch is so incredibly awesome. 
Unique but very classy, too bad for me it's $3k


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!! Wish you all a great Friday.

I'll be wearing the blue 79090 on a Phoenix admiralty nato for casual Friday 
Cheers. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Will3020 said:


>


Killer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seppia said:


> I've said it already but...
> This watch is so incredibly awesome.
> Unique but very classy, too bad for me it's $3k


Thanks. 3k is a lot of $ but also a bargain for this piece IMhO, especially this rare LE model (100 made only). Retail is 6k :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh yes, absolutely, I was not at all implying it is overpriced or something.
It's just that I own exactly zero watches in that price range, most expensive being a $2.6k grand Seiko that took me one year to decide whether to buy or not.
I absolutely adore the Vulcain, but for that price a watch has to be perfect for me and, having small wrists, 42mm is a tad too big.
I will continue to enjoy you pics


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Old faithful for Friday.......










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Nok18 (Nov 5, 2014)

Orient Mako Friday


----------



## Paladin1 (Jul 20, 2009)

VSA Classic Infantry


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

So comfy on the wrist:-!










Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Put the oem sailcloth back on and heading out to a dinner party.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Steinhart #4 & #5 arrived today, another OceanBlack to be modded into a homage to the OVM-DLC and a Vintage GMT.


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

I named it the 369


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## vipereaper30 (Sep 12, 2009)

Bathyscaphe


----------



## Goshin (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Beautiful chilly morning in nyc


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm wearing the Sinn UX SDR on a Drew canvas today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*Doxa 4000T & Orange Surf Board

*


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

A9, no date. Like the 60 minute bezel....great for timing kids soccer halves.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

I can't seem to stop wearing this OWC! Such a well executed watch.


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Not quite wearing right now since the the ISO that the mailman was supposed to deliver today didn't arrive yet!!


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> I can't seem to stop wearing this OWC! Such a well executed watch.


That's a great looking watch. I'm glad Dan was able to put out a nice quality watch that folks seem to love, in spite of the many challenges he faced.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Colin_Clarke (Jun 8, 2014)

My new Tissot T Touch Expert Solar. Had it about 3 weeks now and it's my new every day watch. Love it. Well worth the 6 month on back order waiting for Tissot manufacturing to meet the unprecedented  demand on this new watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Zolliiiee


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Lazy day, hangovered Hehe


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Goshin (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

dinner time


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Weather is still nice



Enjoy your Sunday!

Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HKu (Oct 10, 2014)

Armida A7 brass on a TOSHI rodeo strap.


----------



## HKu (Oct 10, 2014)

And the watch...


----------



## dkennyken (Jan 23, 2013)

My good ole work watch, takes a fair beating but does the job without fail


----------



## Nok18 (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Seppia said:


> Beautiful chilly morning in nyc


Cool looking nato on that Marathon there...hey nice view of the 'Hudson River'?


----------



## dkennyken (Jan 23, 2013)

And my automatic PRC 200


----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)

The new guy in the house. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Mmmm


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

And now its Sub time! )


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Will3020 said:


> Cool looking nato on that Marathon there...hey nice view of the 'Hudson River'?


Yes!

Gone with the midsize SMP today on my way to mass


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

ncmoto said:


>


Always superb looking divers


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Trying to decide whether to keep or sell this one so I've been wearing it this morning 
Got my eye on a different Lum-Tec model 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## flintsghost (Mar 7, 2009)

My Chronosport UDT timer


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
... Seiko Orange Knight ...

*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This afternoon I switched to the Weiss Field Officer watch on a Drew strap made of WWII Belgian leather. Love all the cracks and wear on it. 
Enjoying the beautiful fall weather in my backyard with my pups, Zoé doing homework Hammock-Style  next to me and a spiked cup of Joe ;-)



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Watching the F1 GP of Brazil...



















Have a great Sunday:-!

Shannon


----------



## Paladin1 (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting the week with a day off and lazy morning with the Sinn Ux SDR on the wrist. Was gonna change strap but just loving the Drew Canvas on the UX. 
Have a great week. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## marko14 (May 24, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Waiting for the Postman and UPS brown truck to deliver my new snow tires from TireRack.com and my new-to-me OWC 5517 MilSub. This old OWC snowflake 40mm with a 28,800bph Sea-Gull, no date, will have to tide me over until they get here. Monday is always a fun delivery day as stuff stacks up from over the weekend.


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Wearin' the DSSD til it's time for family photos and than switching to the BP for that 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Right now it a GMT )


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the favorite, took the Drew leather off the Weiss and put it on the Tudor sub. Really loving this combo 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Desk diving


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## CristiT (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Trying to decide whether to keep or sell this one so I've been wearing it this morning
> Got my eye on a different Lum-Tec model
> 
> 
> ...


Wuuuaaaaa, you just got it no  
When something else is calling, hard to resist lol


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Vererans day. 
Thank you to all who have served and serve their country, and fight for our freedom, as well as their families. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Just in. What a hunk of steel!!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^ killer. The 300 ain't no lightweight! How do you like it ?

I changed it up today. All black as well.


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Danny T said:


> ^ killer. The 300 ain't no lightweight! How do you like it ?


Well had a BS100 to small. This one seems just right but I have had for only 15 min.....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the 16570 earlier this afternoon for a bike ride with Z and then a movie later 









My pups have really enjoyed the weather and being outside today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Danny T said:


> ^ killer. The 300 ain't no lightweight! How do you like it ?
> 
> I changed it up today. All black as well.


That's just badass!


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Its very dark so need some tubes!!! )


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Drudge said:


>


That's awesome. Great pic too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Headed to work with the ExplorerII on Drew leather 
Couldn't take it off 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Trying to brighten this gloomy cold Wednesday with a little color.










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)

PRS-14


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Maratac GPT-1 is 46mm with Miyota 9015, domed sapphire crystal and drilled, sharply turned down lugs.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Getting very dark!! light up those tubes!! )


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Weiss field officer watch on a Phoenix grey nato for a change 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Evening swap. Ti Bangla on Maratac.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Weiss field officer watch on a Phoenix grey nato for a change
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't go wrong with that, nice combo


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my 79090 blue sub on a Heuerville classic strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Paladin1 (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This beauty just landed 
Black minty Tudor 79090 sub on bracelet that even came with box and papers and anchor. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Me and my Monster.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGIF casual Friday


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I have been trying to get ahold of one these for a while. It just landed today.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Back with the Bell & Ross..
*


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam day )


----------



## dondi (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Friday to all.

Got the text!  Ember is at the hospital. I should be a GdPa at some point today and we are so so excited. Can't wait for this new arrival 
Praying for a smooth delivery for Ember and healthy baby.

I'll be wearing the Tudor sub 79090 to welcome baby Ryker into our family. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Gongratulations!i hope all goes ok


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Happy Friday to all.
> 
> Got the text!  Ember is at the hospital. I should be a GdPa at some point today and we are so so excited. Can't wait for this new arrival
> Praying for a smooth delivery for Ember and healthy baby.
> ...


Congrats man! Prayers that it goes well...GK's are proof that you're getting old, BTW.

(as another 'getting old' guy, I can say that)


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Old Tag with new strap.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Newest arrival and my first Squale. Picked up an hour ago


----------



## Richyb86 (Oct 15, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Richyb86 (Oct 15, 2013)

Rocking the monster in crappy Friday traffic.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you all. After some initial fast progress, things slowed down but shouldn't be much longer  so excited!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Happy Friday to all.
> 
> Got the text!  Ember is at the hospital. I should be a GdPa at some point today and we are so so excited. Can't wait for this new arrival
> Praying for a smooth delivery for Ember and healthy baby.
> ...


You know that you must hold on to that Tudor for Ryker now? 

Big congrats, hope that all goes well!! :-!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you all. After some initial fast progress, things slowed down but shouldn't be much longer  so excited!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Huge congrats Brice!!!

I'm still wearing my 6105-8119.....it had its 40th birthday last month:-d










Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Gloomy day today in LA so I roll with summer Sinn.


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Here it right now at work on Friday!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

nomos for a birthday dinner tonight


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

Raven Deep Tech. Wears smaller than you might think.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Hotel Etiquette...
*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

OWC 5517, A-10 Soprod


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

The Bathy, I love it!


----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice watch & nice color combo
Congrats


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

007 today on a Superjubilee.


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

In the OR today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

romseyman said:


>


I love this watch. So mad I missed a used one in the $400's 
Well executed and great alternative to the many sub clones outthere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning all and thanks again for all the kind words yesterday. Baby Ryker and mom are doing great. 
I kicked off Saturday with home made bowl and Art mug designed by Z for breakfast and my Sinn UX SDR on Drew canvas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

5517


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Tuna Saturday for me, went out for a nice bike ride along the Hudson River, got some shrimp along the way. 
Now pasta for lunch and then off to the movies to see interstellar with my wife. 
I love Saturdays


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Happy morning to all!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

GA-110RG for my Saturday.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Bathysphere


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Seiko SUN019


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Yea more snow and cold.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

372


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)

1969 Zenith A385


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing my new acquisition "Citizen Eco-drive 300m diver" today, after a minor operation in hospital.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tfinnan said:


> View attachment 2041634


Loving it on the black strap


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Different angle


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going to Greensboro meet my friend and fellow WIS Rahul for lunch & watches  I can't wait to see his new 1665 
Brought 6 watches with me and maybe I'll leave with 7 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## diver69 (Jun 30, 2010)

SAS "Dubh Linn".......This is a piece that has blown me away. The quality is up there with my Tag, Omega and yes - my IWC. Amazing value for money, and the strap changes (I bought it with 4) completly change the watch. A stunning Diver/Tactical/Tool watch IMO.........


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Lunch with Rahul and he twisted my arm... Forced me to leave with this one 

JLC NSA









Bit off topic but thought I'd share our lunch menu ;-)

Nice spread -)



























Rahul's two killer vintage divers!! 
That SD is just sick. That crystal...












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

And now this )


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

Had this one on all day. I will be taking it off shortly since I will be going to bed in about the next 30 minutes.SCOOBY DIVER


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Maratac GPT-1 is 46mm with Miyota 9015, domed sapphire crystal and drilled, sharply turned down lugs, making it wear smaller than one would expect of a 46mm. One of the least expensive watch with a 28,800bph movement.


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)

Bought a Pie Pan and Speedmaster today, so the 105.012-66 went on the wrist.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Lunch with Rahul and he twisted my arm... Forced me to leave with this one
> 
> JLC NSA
> 
> ...


That is awesome. One of my grails - it's funny but the longer I am on here the bigger my Grail list gets!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doomguy10011 (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

I really love it!



Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On a 22mm (finally arrived) black perlon from whatchs.com


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Kicking the week off with my sub 79090, I love this watch. 
Have a great week 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Snow......Old Man Winter's way of crapping on your Monday morning!










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the JLC NSA as I finally head home 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CristiT (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

This one )


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Still on this comfortable combo


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Evening switch to the JLC NSA as I finally head home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Viking Diver


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
Unseasonably cold today, so sweater and Barbour jacket came out of the closet 
I am wearing my blue Tudor sub today on a Heuerville Leather strap which is my favorite on this watch. 
Have a great day. B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Will3020 said:


> Viking Diver


Wow That looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow That looks great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_*All of my Moons were aligned while walking by a Newspaper machine this morning!*_
_*







*_
_*"Speedy Tuesday"*_


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

"The MONSTER Clash!"


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Tempest!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)

This baby...


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Just in!


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Very happy to finally get the Bathys back from service. Had a overhaul done on the 2892. Ready to play.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Long time no post - today it's the a7 and swapped to the ceramic bezel


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Tx

Roberto


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

42mm Mido Multifort on matte Staib Monster mesh


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time to switch to the JLC NSA  and to go home










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Wait, what did you call me...?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Coffee with TW 
Life is good 








Good day


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Strap change


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another sweater day here, so cold for the season :-( It was -10c when I left for work (14-15F?) I am wearing the Explorer II 16570 on a very cool WWII Belgian leather Drew strap
Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

It's freakin cold !! And I don't like it one bit !!!!

But I do like what I'm wearin


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

;-) hump day


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Nothing fancy but very comfy.......










Sent using lots of 0's & 1's.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Not too sure??


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wrapping things up at the office and headed home with the JLC NSA on the wrist. 
Enjoy your evening everyone 
B









Had taken this pic this morning. The NSA wears pretty well for its size and the Ti case helps make it very comfortable for a sizable watch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

Out today at the pier with 
(i) Bernaus Ti47 
(ii) Customised Maddog strap 
(iii) Customised Maddog Damascus steel buckle


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Aydrian said:


> Out today at the pier with
> (i) Bernaus Ti47
> (ii) Customised Maddog strap
> (iii) Customised Maddog Damascus steel buckle


That strap is very cool, is it python?
The buckle is spectacular!!!


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Mail carrier dropped this sterile dialed affordable today, which coincided with the arrival of a perlon tropical strap...


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

A wannabe classic which I like a lot.


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

Justaminute said:


> That strap is very cool, is it python?
> The buckle is spectacular!!!


Yup, I scanned through the different leather that Maddog have, come up with my design and forward him my requirements.










For the buckle, I customised in homage to a VDB buckle. Hope it is helpful for you, do pm me if you need more information.


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Aydrian said:


> Out today at the pier with
> (i) Bernaus Ti47
> (ii) Customised Maddog strap
> (iii) Customised Maddog Damascus steel buckle


Those two leather bracelets.. Do they have a magnetic connector system? If so, aren't you afraid that they magnetise your watch?


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

Jelle86 said:


> Those two leather bracelets.. Do they have a magnetic connector system? If so, aren't you afraid that they magnetise your watch?


Good point, never thought about that. Luckily they are clip mechanism though...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BlueThursday!  I am wearing my Vulcain Nautical Trophy LE of 100 pieces only, on a custom blue Heuerville strap. 


















Off to work 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent using lots of 0's & 1's.


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Aydrian said:


> Good point, never thought about that. Luckily they are clip mechanism though...


I'm asking this for I have ordered several of these bracelets as well.. Do I understand correctly that the mechanism does not attract any other metals except for the two ends of the bracelets?
In other words: will a paperclip stick to the mechanism from the outside?


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

Jelle86 said:


> I'm asking this for I have ordered several of these bracelets as well.. Do I understand correctly that the mechanism does not attract any other metals except for the two ends of the bracelets?
> In other words: will a paperclip stick to the mechanism from the outside?


I don't think so. There will be magnetic induction such that the casing of the two ends will be magnetised. In other words, a paper clip would be attracted to the end.

However, your worries about the magnetising the watch is context specific, depending on the design of the clips of the batteries. Different designs of the clips might require different strength of magnets. If weak magnets are used, I don't think there is a worry for magnetising the watch.

If you are still worried, you might want to consider wearing the watch on one hand and the bracelet on another hand....?


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Aydrian said:


> I don't think so. There will be magnetic induction such that the casing of the two ends will be magnetised. In other words, a paper clip would be attracted to the end.
> 
> However, your worries about the magnetising the watch is context specific, depending on the design of the clips of the batteries. Different designs of the clips might require different strength of magnets. If weak magnets are used, I don't think there is a worry for magnetising the watch.
> 
> If you are still worried, you might want to consider wearing the watch on one hand and the bracelet on another hand....?


Will do as your last suggestion. Which leaves me on a quest to find these leather bracelets without magnetic ends.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

This one, until a package is delivered later today.


----------



## polonorte2 (Mar 17, 2012)

Seiko MM300 on mesh


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Kobold Arctic Diver.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Waiting on my tudor rubber strap to arrive...


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Hit the beach today with the SD


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Legends prototype. Available on Kickstarter now - http://tinyurl.com/qxt3y2t










Something something tapatalk...


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Arrived this afternoon. I haven't tried the bracelet yet, but thought I'd start it on the Maratac composite...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_*long day/late night drive...more coffee*_
_*







*_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight it's another Alarm watch, the JLC NSA again 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tonight it's another Alarm watch, the JLC NSA again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DIBS!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzz224 (Oct 7, 2014)

romeo-1 said:


> With the proliferation of smart phones this should be easy. What are you wearing this second? Take out your phone and snap a pic and post it right now.
> 
> Nova Scotia time : 0926 hours as I type...
> 
> View attachment 1478683


Pants, no pic wanted or necessary.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Switched to a bracelet.


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Tempest Commodore on Isofrane.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Today I just changed the rubber band of my Seiko Blue Monster, with this shark mesh bracelet. 
And wow! Doesn't it look far better now.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

lazy Friday


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

VSA Maverick


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

nite for me once you get used to t100 you wont look back anymore


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

So glad it's Friday and it's almost the weekend 
I'm wearing the NSA for casual Friday

Happy Friday!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Tuna!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My 16 year old wrist buddy for Friday.










Sent using lots of 0's & 1's.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Now this )


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Got the monstrosity nato'd... 28mm!

.....Because sometimes we have to live with the poor decisions made in life


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Wearing my A7 again and also the saliva of a particularly exuberant puppy


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Not a diver.. but a seastar


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

powboyz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes....that's the one Jack......all the best mate Dave


----------



## martynas (Oct 4, 2014)

I just ordered my Citizen, can't wait x))))
Citizen CB0013-04A - Laikrodžiai


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Need some killer loom )


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

It has landed!


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> Yes....that's the one Jack......all the best mate Dave


Thanks Dave... You are correct.... Dive the GBR with you one day wearing it......


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

The low yen is really bad for my pockets


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bright day


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Swap to this


----------



## ElFuego (Nov 25, 2012)

I haven't posted here in a while. Decided to wear a big beauty today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've kicked off the weekend with my Sinn UX SDR this morning here on an older BJStrap that's very comfortable and the right color for the Sinn 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Strap changing time for the PAMs and bed time for the kitty


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Coffee on the couch day. Waiting for the Louisville & Notre Dame game. Go Cards!










Sent using lots of 0's & 1's.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## ElFuego (Nov 25, 2012)

I have a black shark strap from BJ that I really like (I generally wear it on the A1). It looks like Brian has closed up shop - I hope he gets it started back up. I'd get more straps from him.



Jeep99dad said:


> I've kicked off the weekend with my Sinn UX SDR this morning here on an older BJStrap that's very comfortable and the right color for the Sinn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Weiss field watch earlier. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent using lots of 0's & 1's.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Sinn time


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tym2relax said:


> Sinn time
> 
> View attachment 2121666


Please say three Hail Marie's tomorrow 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have to choose


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Made my mind


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Seiko 6309


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ready for a late lunch out with wife and kids.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Dievas Aqualuna Blue


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Bathysphere


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Tag Heuer F1 (Kimi Raikkonen edition)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Vintage 1970's Poljot Aviator 
*


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent using lots of 0's & 1's.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Had not worn this one in about 4 months. Still one of my favorite watches ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Breakfast with my buddy Art (DrunkArtStraps) -known as Panerai7 here) this morning. Fun times looking at his new leather and canvas fabrics as well as strap samples... A few watches too. 
There is a Tudor in here 



























A minimalist Kodiac leather strap on the NSA. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*All I need is this "Right Now"!
*


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Darth!










Cheers
Shannon


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Kicking off this work week with the Rolex Explorer II 16570 on a WWII leather DrewStrap. 
I wish you all a great week. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Monster Monday.










Sent using lots of 0's & 1's.


----------



## Buzz224 (Oct 7, 2014)

Still the Skyhawk A-T Blue Angels, the honeymoon continues---.


Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)

PAM 106


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Doxa on the run...
*


----------



## kamperhauler (Feb 14, 2011)

30 year old Seiko Quartz Diver, 7548-700l. My only daily wear watch. On the third band, second bezel, and probably the sixth battery. All else original and still keeps perfect time!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Thoroughly enjoying my new drunkartstrap on my CH6


----------



## jegra (Sep 25, 2008)

Bit of Monday desk-diving (and yes, it does fit under my cuffs!).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Danny T said:


> Thoroughly enjoying my new drunkartstrap on my CH6


 Looks great Danny. I saw that material yesterday when I met Art for breakfast and it rocks. Couldn't be easy to make that strap tho, Art did great. 
I'm also enjoying the black Kodiak he made for my JLC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

For the evening, the JLC NSA on a Kodiak strap made by my buddy Art a.k.a. panerai7 from *DrunkArtStrap*


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## medaze (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Milk, Oreos and a MM300










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

Right now:


Later today:


----------



## vmed_cha_gr (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TudorTuesday for me, with one of my favorite ever on a super cool Heuerville Classic strap. 
Have a great day. 
B









Headed to work 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Love this blue dial. Beauty in a budget watch.😊


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Enjoyed it so much yesterday, I'm wearing it again "Right Now"!*

*DOXA SUB 750T Sharkhunter*
*







*


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Deep Blue Sea Ram Auto 
*


----------



## watchmepost (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My first ever diver )


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Well another evening with the JLC NSA on Art's Kodiak strap 
Have a good evening. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> My first ever diver )
> 
> View attachment 2152594


Well you picked the right one 
Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Very poorly made semi-selfie, sorry for the pic quality.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vulcain Cricket for me today, love the dome on that thing  I still haven't taken off the blue Heuerville since it landed. Not sure I can beat that combo. 
Crappy day here, dark gray sky, rain and kinda cold. Have a great day and safe travels to those going out of town for Thanksgiving. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

BP right now









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Been going with this a lot lately. Have a great day!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SOH on rubber now, Ball Skylab later for making pies.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

This one...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Cold day on the lake.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Met Rich a.k.a. Odin43 for lunch today. Great to be able to chat watches face To face with a friend  . He wanted to see the JLC, which I had brought in a travel case and I could not help but switch after talking about it and seeing him try it on.  
so NSA for the rest of the day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

W3 on a Hirsch natural.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_*but I like it "out of the cuff"!...*_
_*







*_


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

gasspasser said:


> BP right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Seiko SPL029 Criteria, with 3 instant time zones.

It also shows the time of other 23 time zones, simply by pressing the pushers.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Pelagos to start off Thanksgiving morning...*
*







*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy thanksgiving to those celebrating it and a great day to everyone. Let's reflect on everyone and everything we have to be thankful for in our lives. 
B










Out running last minute errands for my wife  nothing like last minute 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On my left hand










On my right for tides on the Cape


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Well guests are arriving and time to switch for thanksgiving dinner. 
Enjoy your day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving brothers


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Hope all of you are enjoying a wonderful Thanksgiving day


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Right now it's a Luminox )


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

At this very moment










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I looove this watch. The blue is sooooo striking


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

W3 on green nylon strap.

Can't decide if this is a keeper, but liking so far.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Just picked up this beauty



Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning amigos - TGIF!!

Hope everyone is feeling well after T day and all the great food 
Casual Friday at work with the NSA. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I have not been able to take it off my wrist recently


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MB TW today 
Greetings from Aix en Provence ^^


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

watchmepost said:


> View attachment 2152570
> View attachment 2152578


Very like


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Happy thanksgiving to those celebrating it and a great day to everyone. Let's reflect on everyone and everything we have to be thankful for in our lives.
> B
> 
> 
> ...


Nice fish...  I mean nice watch lol


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 2169442
> View attachment 2169458


Nice panda dial


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Starting off with my PO. Have a great day!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

This one )


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Sorry, one more time.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

T2 to walk off some calories 
At the homestead


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Dinner switch out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

It's five o'clock


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Citizen BN0085 on shark mesh bracelet


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today.... 









Have a great weekend

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

This )


----------



## Skyfire (Jul 26, 2011)

No diver, how is this possible?


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Still this. Have a great day!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning all and have a great weekend. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Bulova Precisionist 98B212 diver














































Diver's extension


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Just switched...


----------



## Buzz224 (Oct 7, 2014)

This, new Silver anniversary memento. My first new good watch in some years.








Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Back to base ics )


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

PRG 270-7


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GSAR 41mm new version with 15 Tritium tubes including on sweep second hand. ETA 2824-2 movement and Made in La Chaux de Fonds, Switzerland.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Sub sunday....









Regards

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Mark McK (Aug 18, 2007)

Early morning Zixen DSR time....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On my left










And switched this to my right....trying to get it fully charged.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

THG said:


>


It's weird on few pics I noticed there's something about the dial and hands, like a kind of patina... Since how long your having the BB? 
Looks good tho  
Mine says hi


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Ok, the Christmas Tree is up & the Elf is back in town!*
*







*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hanging with the fam and friends, the ExpII and Jeep 
Have a great Sunday. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Shogun. 4 days straight


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

Promaster


----------



## JinxCanada (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Gloomy day in the OC today...finally getting some rain this week:-!










Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## angelo (Feb 10, 2006)

Still wearing the Luxmento Rescue...wish you all a nice Monday!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Kicking off this work week with my old Omega Seamaster Chrono cal 1040 on a Heuerville leather strap. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Poldo0808 (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

1st gen Moray L.E.24/50 Dart Dial








Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

From the old sunny days


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

alex79 said:


> It's weird on few pics I noticed there's something about the dial and hands, like a kind of patina... Since how long your having the BB?
> Looks good tho
> Mine says hi


Tks for the kind words buddy! Congrats on yours. It is a photo filter app (snapseed) I got asked on a similar vein over at the dwc forums and explained it to them. Here are other photos with filter and it also looks different in them...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Cave Dweller WF LE 
*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Panerai this evening


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today...


















Regards

Cesar


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

THG said:


> Tks for the kind words buddy! Congrats on yours. It is a photo filter app (snapseed) I got asked on a similar vein over at the dwc forums and explained it to them. Here are other photos with filter and it also looks different in them...


Looks good with the filters , it goes all the way down to vintage.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Back on it's bracelet..*
*







*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time to pick up Zoé and head home. JLC NSA gets wrist duty tonight 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Tried this on today, sorry for the crappy cell pics, Panerai 389...

This bad boy is massive:-!




























I then walked over to IWC 

Behold the 2014 AT2000... Another beast:-!




























Two incredible divers for sure:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Day off with the new Pro Trek.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

98B212

www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFNuJBLu2Ek


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam time )


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

MM300 for some desk diving



Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Tortuga today








Chris


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Single orange explorer 2 hehehe...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TudorTuesday  have a great day!










Traffic shot 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oops


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

footie said:


> View attachment 2203786
> View attachment 2203794


That's a really cool watch. I had that very same model among several other Lum-Tecs. 
The dial is really nice on this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Spring-Diver said:


> Tried this on today, sorry for the crappy cell pics, Panerai 389...
> 
> This bad boy is massive:-!
> 
> ...


That PAM is you bro!!!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

JLC now


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> JLC now
> 
> View attachment 2204602


What a beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

This mornings commute :-d










Cheers
Shannon


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Photo with a filter...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## pcmxa (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

Wearing this and staring at the depth of the dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time to go home 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

To keep or sell... Back and forth we go...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MDV-104 Marlin on Helberg strap


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Right Now", It may be late, but...It's still "Speedy Tuesday"!*
*







*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just landed tonight 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MB TW today Greetings from Prague


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam Base.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the Jaeger-LeCoultre NSA today and have a couple others in my travel roll for a WIS meet & drinks with Art(Panerai7) after work 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Big ben today...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

been with her for a week. hard to take it off.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Just landed tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer that one over your last and it looks killer on the canvas.
Congrats!


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

T-II


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

On a "gray" and rainy day....










Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Just landed tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That makes me want a M65 ... thanks


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Just in ET.....



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

New arrival. I'm telling myself that it doesn't break my 2 watches rule because it's at least 3mm and 40g away from any real potential as a daily wearer. It will however be a fun water toy for the price of an ISOfrane. I'm looking forward to playing with the rudimentary dive computer functionality (even if just the max depth function while snorkeling.)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Something big and bronze .


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ExplorerThursday here. I have the 16570 on a green Heuerville leather strap today. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Going on 4 days now with zero sunshine and seemingly endless drizzle of rain. Oh well.....guess at least it's not 6' of snow.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

After a couple weeks with the MM300, switched to the GS


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Great looking watch and strap*



Jeep99dad said:


> ExplorerThursday here. I have the 16570 on a green Heuerville leather strap today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On vintage NOS tropic


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m 
*


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

The anti-diver... one of them, at least...


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

The newest beast. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning all and have a great weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have these bracelets magnetic ends? If so, aren't you worried that they magnetise your watch?


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## OJ Bartley (Dec 8, 2010)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent using Tapatalk


Great looking piece. What is it?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

After a long day, I switched to the Sinn UX on a new and awesome "Weathered" canvas strap from my buddy Art (Panerai7 here and DrunkArtStrap on IG). He nailed this one after letting the canvas face the elements for two months, it turned out great. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jelle86 said:


> Have these bracelets magnetic ends? If so, aren't you worried that they magnetise your watch?


Nope. No magnetic ends, no worries 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

Today IWC Big Pilot


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Lounging in my Ritz Carlton PJs........... Orange Monster on OEM Bracelet


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!!
Still wearing my Sinn UX SDR on Art's weathered canvas this morning. 
Have a great Friday!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GSAR


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

*AEGIR CD-1*


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today









Have a great weekend!

Cesar


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

For when 100 metres is enough.


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

OJ Bartley said:


> Great looking piece. What is it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


MKII PMWF Graywater : ))

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Very affordable sort of diver chrono.


----------



## uktom84 (Oct 22, 2012)

Ch Ward


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

5517 Soprod


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Off it' leather so my Helberg can get wet








On a maratac elite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

New Lum Tec relaxing in AZ

Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

U.S. Made Weiss and UK made Heuerville 
Let's get this weekend started... Finally 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Enchiladas are done!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

on SNPR Blood Diamond strap


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Just slapped a BC strap on my TST.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Tym2relax said:


> Enchiladas are done!
> 
> View attachment 2239778


What a great Strap. Awesome combo!

Turquoise:


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

I picked the Daytona


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

THG said:


>


Keeping changing the bracelet mate  
It's like always a different aura for the BB


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Keeping changing the bracelet mate
> It's like always a different aura for the BB


Indeed I do...I kind of have been alternating between the BB and my vintage seiko 6105 (currently away at the spa) for a long while now, since it's pretty much been a rotation of two I usually just switch straps as to get a different vibe each time...kinda nuts isn't it? Yet something tells me I'm over at the right place


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Like you wrote indeed. A different strap/bracelet would change the watch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

It's big heavy and made of bronze.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On my right hand, a Mint 40mm on SNPR strap










On my left, Borealis Francis Drake on Helberg orange cross-stitch 24mm squeezed onto 22mm lugs


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Spent the day with this one...

















Regards

Cesar


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Maybe I should worry on my desert hike, with a carcass on the road. Mountain Lions have been spotted before but usually spring
Wearing Dagaz Zero snowflake 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my JLC NSA on a DrunkArtStrap weathered canvas strap. Love this combo too. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

The infamous Invicta 3076 "Scooby" AKA, the Greatest Invicta watch ever built; 500m WR, domed Sapphire, ETA 2824-2, Oris Diver homage


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

As promised some better pics ￼








Have a great Sunday ￼


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Takin' the old Schwinn bike out for a spin


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Helson Bronze beast.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Seiko Sportura SNL017 today


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

Prometheus Piranha


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Waiting in the car for my wife and son who are watching a Xmas musical. Takin in some Sepultura while I wait and snapped what I'm wearin 

Roooots !! bloody rooooooooots!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the NSA on Art's canvas for our traditional Christmas tree farm trip 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today, poormans tuttonero... Hehehe









Regards

Cesar


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today, poormans tuttonero... Hehehe









Regards

Cesar


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

A new-to-me Sinn U1.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

I had this tropic strap on this morning










Now, since it finally arrived, it's mounted on the tudor oem endlinks & rubber strap. Very comfortable and I like the integrated look


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Kicking the work week off with my black Tudor sub 79090. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Took two years to track one of these down.
Seiko 7005 8052 - (1970).


----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

Love this watch. 

Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This old guy on vintage leather.


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

2nd day wearing this badboy!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

Wow Cesar.. that looks really good in the flesh. Bet the lume pops too.



cesar scarambone said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam base.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

The honeymoon still ain't over. Just strapped this one back on.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time to go home for the evening and to switch to the awesome JLC NSA on a weathered DrunkArtStrap canvas. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Shogun days, these days...


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*In the snow with Bronze Helberg CH6
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#ExplorerTuesday for me. Love this WWII leather on the 16570. 
Have a great day!!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Skyfire (Jul 26, 2011)

Suit up day


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

DonQuixote said:


> Wow Cesar.. that looks really good in the flesh. Bet the lume pops too.


Thanks brother, i adore this watch! I'll try to make a photo from the lume! Today on the right wrist:









And on the left that just arrived from service:









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Skyfire said:


> Suit up day


^
Sublime.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch to the Sinn UX on one of the new upgraded Timefactors nato strap with awesome hardware. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

rGm


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

ncmoto said:


> rGm


That gets Powboyz Beast Diver approval!  Bad A$$.....


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Well I'm not exactly wearing it right now but my son is 

When I strapped it in him he said 'cool!'

And got the wrist shot lol


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Dropped this guy on a Hirsch pure, and I'm digging the super clean look. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

Recently acquired.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Superdome


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

My new Fortis. Love it. After two days +1 second fast. 

Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Well I'm not exactly wearing it right now but my son is
> 
> When I strapped it in him he said 'cool!'
> 
> And got the wrist shot lol


Start 'em young. ?

Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blue 79090 sub on Heuerville leather. 
Have a great day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Blue 79090 sub on Heuerville leather.
> Have a great day.


Awesome. I want this in my life. 
Black 79190 again.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another pic as I went to drop off my dry cleaning and get coffee. They are putting in the rails for the future Charlotte tramway...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thach said:


> Awesome. I want this in my life.
> Black 79190 again.
> View attachment 2283618


What a great shot!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

This has been my go to lately. Second day of rain in the Boston burbs so it helps to have a little bit of sunshine on my wrist.

Have a great day!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paladin1 (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

This one today...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Wabbitbugs (Dec 5, 2014)

This guy!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam sub.


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## redmgb (Dec 10, 2014)

Still.love this after five years of wearing it everyday!


----------



## redmgb (Dec 10, 2014)

Well hopefully second time lucky!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time to go home and no work til Monday  Starting this mini vaca with the NSA on DrunkArtStrap weathered canvas. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Seiko small fish.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

On a new leather nato...


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

The most un-diver like thing in my accumulation. A 22 year old Hamilton Ventura re-issue on it's original strap. Pic was taken today.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Poljot Sturmanskie
*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Waiting in the drive thru line for coffee. Have a great day!









Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Shogun


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still have the NSA on DrunkArtStrap canvas this morning and enjoying relaxing on my day off before we go Xmas shopping. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

panerai7 said:


> Shogun


That has got to be super comfy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

79190 break


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Brice, I can't tell I have a watch on, really.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

This one is getting a little wrist time this afternoon.


----------



## arejay (May 25, 2013)

Bezel swap for o7 and strap changes for the 24mm watches... Hmm which to wear now?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

SMP mid size for the Cavs-Okc matchup


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Thomas R (Dec 19, 2013)

Wilson Watch Works sterile diver again today!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

S500


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Here today...









Have a good weekend!

Cesar


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam sub


----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

Still with the Fortis. 5 days and + 3 seconds total.


Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Looking like Waterworld out there today. 500+ meters of pressure resistance should do the trick. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Lazy morning today before hitting the stores with my wife for more Christmas shopping. 
I started the day with my JLC NSA on a DrunkArtStrap weathered canvas strap. 
Have a great day. 
Cheers. B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

BB today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

While drinking a tasty brew


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Tudor sub 79090 on a Heuerville strap for Christmas shopping this afternoon. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Holotype is so light on the maratac elite









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

Blue Sea Ram on orange Bonetto Cinturini.


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

will soon be the CH6 DLC can't wait


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

Back to the cobalt Sunday and guess who's coming with me !!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Sniper13 (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Dharmaboy (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## lyonsroar (May 20, 2009)

It's unique and it runs and it was a gift from my dad. It's my favorite!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Right Now!"*
*







*
*(..and back on its bracelet!)*


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Onions and garlic, before the Italian sausage
Sinn 









Finished









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Try it again









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ExpII 16570 on a WWII Belgian rifle sling leather 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Brett2444 (May 27, 2014)

Bombfrog minesweeper


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## practicalwatch (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

G for dog and dad duty this morning. Swapping out to the BB for the obligatory trip to the mall later this morning to knock out Christmas.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll be alternation two faves during the day today. 
Tudor sub 79090 on a green Heureville strap and
Rolex ExplorerII 16570 on WWII Belgian leather DrewStrap. 
Have a great Saturday. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Okay, so I grabbed this guy instead of the BB. Ray Knight on a pretty sweet Manifatture Firenze suede strap. Love the combo.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Rolex ExplorerII 16570 on WWII Belgian leather DrewStrap.


Such great white dial. That Rolex Explorer is so handsome, man!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

thach said:


> View attachment 2305138


Nice bond combo hehehe....

Cesar


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

ncmoto said:


>


What a beautiful zodiac brother! I've never seen one of those...

Today









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Well I switched to the blue sub 79090 on Heuerville green leather from the UK. Feeling blue today  Enjoy the weekend. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BarisKiris said:


> Such great white dial. That Rolex Explorer is so handsome, man!


Thank you. It quickly became a fave and works great on leather, Natos, perlon and the bracelet. Very versatile.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

My blue Tiki with a matching strap...


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

New Moray 40mm now, Halios Delfin before and Halios Tropik B in the morning 

7" wrist


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

SMP again.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Great weekend vacation watch to grab and go when you have time zone changes.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Go cigano !!!!

Wakmann world time hand wind


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Drank a little too much last night at a Christmas party and had to sleep in this morning and now I'm enjoying a big cup of coffee outside. It's a beautiful day here in Charlotte. 
I'm still wearing the black 79090 I had on last night at the party 
Have a great Sunday. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Deepdive said:


> New Moray 40mm now, Halios Delfin before and Halios Tropik B in the morning
> 
> 7" wrist


Man that Halios looks much larger bra the specs suggest. Dwarfs that 40 Moray 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Dharmaboy (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richyb86 (Oct 15, 2013)

My V2 I'm in love with


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Man that Halios looks much larger bra the specs suggest. Dwarfs that 40 Moray
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Just oposite! Halios Delfin wears like 42mm max!!! Respectively the same like Tropik, which is 41mm! I was surprised with its size, its REALLY not large...

edit: but compared with Moray 40 is larger indeed. The best description about Delfin is, it wears and feels like Tropik, which is 41mm.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mark McK (Aug 18, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

OP6727


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

On my way to CT to have dinner with some very good friends


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rockin'ron said:


>


Iove this combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going to see my Gd son ️Ryker and then quick dinner with the JLC NSA still on the same canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Mark McK said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice...you don't get more "manly" than that.


----------



## Thomas R (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## ciclismosam (Oct 14, 2014)

Sniper13 said:


>


Sniper, tried to send you a PM but your box is full. I have an question regards the Pelagos.


----------



## Sniper13 (Jun 12, 2011)

ciclismosam said:


> Sniper, tried to send you a PM but your box is full. I have an question regards the Pelagos.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Monday blues with the blue Tudor sub 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

This again.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

Early morning at work with the Kaventsmann.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

At this moment


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Back to the Seamaster


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Monster Monday.


----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Fresh arrival.


----------



## Dharmaboy (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rockin'ron said:


>


Lové it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time to head home for dinner and switch to the Sinn UX on Timefactors nato. 
Have a great evening. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## danyvw (Nov 24, 2014)

My new Black Bay


----------



## 23gym23 (Dec 7, 2014)

Nice vintage 'alti-depth' meter Casio watch is on my wrist. You cant get that kind of Casio this times, they are not doing such a nice watches any more.
Casio MRT-200 Module No 2413


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I'm wearing the US made Weiss Field Officer watch on a green Heuerville strap. 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

PO 8500 XL on Omega shark cage bracelet w/ Ploprof clasp.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Ralf Tech 77









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> Ralf Tech 77
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. That's so nice. Which model is that? WRX? These are very tempting. 
Do you recommend a specific seller for best prices and service?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. That's so nice. Which model is that? WRX? These are very tempting. Do you recommend a specific seller for best prices and service?Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


drop me a mail my friend has a uk franchise.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from Tapadumbdumb!


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

23gym23 said:


> Nice vintage 'alti-depth' meter Casio watch is on my wrist. You cant get that kind of Casio this times, they are not doing such a nice watches any more.
> Casio MRT-200 Module No 2413
> View attachment 2339002
> View attachment 2339010
> View attachment 2339018


I fully agree. I couldn't resist to buy this same Casio watch, for the same reasons, and my goodness, I bought it for a very reasonable price.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

MM300 while getting ready for tomorrow's year end meeting with my team.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

An old one here....









Regards

Cesar


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Layers


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Piping Rock with one on the way...


----------



## Dharmaboy (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Hamilton Mechanical. New arrival.


----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

New arrival


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Orsa Sea Angler!!


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

COUPET said:


> New arrival


What's it like bud? Just curious about the build quality. Really tempted to order one... Although a different iteration


----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Fatboi_ET said:


> What's it like bud? Just curious about the build quality. Really tempted to order one... Although a different iteration


Too early to tell, only arrived today. Gives the impression of being built like a tank! Bezel is lumed too.

It feels very solid, is heavy ( as heavy as an Omega PO). For the money a great watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch 
Jaeger-LeCoultre NSA on DrunkArtStrap weathered canvas strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Non-diver right now.


----------



## Strokes1251 (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## casavova007 (Dec 23, 2010)

We're going to the moon again!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Day 3 with this guy on a Hirsch Ayrton. Digging the combo. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Bronze


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

PO


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

COUPET said:


> Too early to tell, only arrived today. Gives the impression of being built like a tank! Bezel is lumed too.
> 
> It feels very solid, is heavy ( as heavy as an Omega PO). For the money a great watch.


Got mine ordered! So excited


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great hump day 

I'm starting the day with the Rolex polar ExpII 16570 back on its bracelet. I had forgotten how comfortable it is 

B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Paladin1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Just realized I have the wrong date set... :roll:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dharmaboy (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Poormans tuttonero hehehe.....









Cesar


----------



## sjhc88 (Dec 21, 2011)

Trying out the In-house Mont Blanc with my 4 month old Sub looking jealously in the background.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CristiT (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Blue 79090 sub tonight and on bracelet for the first time ever  Love it even more now. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Submariner


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Blue is the dominant color today.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

My first ever bracelet is a really nice gift. However, because it hadn't been worn and just say around for a long time, the leather became brittle and broke at one end. I did my best to rig it back.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Decided to keep my blue 79090 on today, I really like the bracelet on it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

And for the switch....


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Redsea Holystone
*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Right Now!" It's the Pelagos...*


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I am about to go diving for one week, I will bring there the "new Ecozilla" (citizen BN 2029) so I am enjoying my MM300 till the last second


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Dharmaboy (Nov 12, 2014)

Has to be one of my favorit watches right now Orient Blue Ray on leather.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Sm 300 here...









The lumen is great...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Zixen Nitrox II
And enjoying some music









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Now this


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switcharoo to the UX on TImefactors nato 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On my left, one of the most exquisite straps... Suede Grey OEM Steinhart Apollon.










On my right, a JDM only Fizz-Phys STW-1000


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Fondale on vintage Perlon


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

julywest said:


>


Looks good. Miss mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Can't seem to get this off my wrist lately ?


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Diver lume


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF! Hope you have a great Friday. 
Casual Friday so no dress shirt and wearing the JLC NSA on DrunkArtStrap weathered canvas. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Have a great day!

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today:









Regards

Cesar


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Bathyscaphe Titanium. HAGWE!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m Friday!
*


----------



## Dharmaboy (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm always blown away by how amazing this watch is
Edit: I don't like close ups done with the phone because the watch always ends up looking much bigger than it is (it's a 37mm on a 6.75 wrist), but the detail is so great I felt I had to show it.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ElFuego (Nov 25, 2012)

I chose to wear this Heuer today after watching Seinfeld wearing his in a Commedians/Cars/Coffee episode with Jimmy Fallon yesterday.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

A Seiko GCBR997

I think I found a keeper.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Taking off the Tudor as I finally got my 6105 back from the spa!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DazWhittaker (Oct 4, 2014)

Seiko 007 on Wjean oyster, Christmas bonus to me


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

Out with my Tempest Viking with a h2o strap and a Helberg buckle.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Aydrian said:


> Out with my Tempest Viking with a h2o strap and a Helberg buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very sharp combination. The tempest is sure a clean watch


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Wabbitbugs (Dec 5, 2014)

This random addition to my collection and currently the only manual wind I own. Forgot about it for the longest time!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Tuna!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This affordable beauty just landed and I love it. Lots of watch for the money. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> This affordable beauty just landed and I love it. Lots of watch for the money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a very clean, sharp dial. Nicely done.


----------



## MreeceC (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> This affordable beauty just landed and I love it. Lots of watch for the money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really have a great taste sir!
I love almost all your watches (Vulcain being number 1 and Rolex number 2), but unfortunately most of them are out of my financial reach at the moment.

Would you care to give a mini-review of this piece with some additional pics?

Thanks!


----------



## gerrit75 (Aug 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bradjhomes said:


> Looks like a very clean, sharp dial. Nicely done.


Thank you so much. That dial is cool and I like that they modified the Mvt and took some of the complications out so keep it cleaner. Subtle use of red is a nice touch for me too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seppia said:


> You really have a great taste sir!
> I love almost all your watches (Vulcain being number 1 and Rolex number 2), but unfortunately most of them are out of my financial reach at the moment.
> 
> Would you care to give a mini-review of this piece with some additional pics?
> ...


Wow. Thank you. You are too kind. 
The Rolex ExpII is a special piece for sure and well sized. It's a tough piece too. 
The Vulcain is up for sale and is SPF in fact. Great watch though and way underrated and underpriced IMhO.

This Zeppelin is quite a surprise. Love at first sight and pics don't even do it justice. It's 40mm about 11mm thick and has a very cool multi-faceted profile where both crystal and case have different angles. They nailed the dial, it's just busy enough and as I said above they removed two complications from the movement and it keeps thjngs clean text is just right and font on both letters and numbers is very pleasing to the eye. The beige dial is the perfect color for this style as are the font and the hands. The 24hr indicator is useful for setting the time and knowing if it's AM or PM. At 550$ shipped is a great value IMhO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Making some natural patina...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

Seiko on NATO. Love this watch.

Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I was going for another watch but the force is so strong in this one  I love this combo with the weathered DrunkArtStrap canvas. 
Have a great Sunday. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

And after the beach....









Regards

Cesar


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*A "Christmas Tradition"
*


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Till I get the real deal...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CristiT (Dec 30, 2012)

--remove picture-- (wrong size)


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm getting ready to board on my flight to TCI for a much needed dive vacation with my wife. 
Bringing this huge beast with me, I feel uncomfortable now (I'm used to much smaller watches) but I don't like to bring more than 1 watch when I go diving, and am going to use this one as a backup computer


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cesar scarambone said:


> Today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Major want

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great week!
I'm kicking it off with the Zeppelin, which I'm really digging. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam 425


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## nc42acc (Dec 7, 2008)

One of the best blue dial and bezel out there.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## blanchardkeith (Jul 17, 2007)

Seiko Kinetic!!! The everyday go to!!!!!


----------



## CristiT (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Strap swap to steel grey mil-spec (thanks WBG!)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

After a scare and delay in shipping (lost tracking for 3 days, resurfacing on the website Saturday night) and surviving a bout with the flu despite a flu shot, I have on hand my Jelliottz modification of OceanBlack to a MilSub....the one in the middle. These solid end bracelets are tricky to install while sneezing and blowing one's nose.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Evening switch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thing just exudes quality. |>


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

At Legoland with my son and friends. Been here 3 hours !

I need to get outta here already lol


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Precista 18Q


----------



## jstroh (Nov 7, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hope you all have a great week!
> I'm kicking it off with the Zeppelin, which I'm really digging.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch. I've always been attracted to the Zepellins. If I were in the market for an affordable dress watch, I'd certainly put them on the list.


----------



## bigkeeko (Oct 15, 2013)

can`t seem to take it off


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jstroh said:


> Nice watch. I've always been attracted to the Zepellins. If I were in the market for an affordable dress watch, I'd certainly put them on the list.


Thank you. I've always been attracted to some of their watches but never really went beyond admiring pixs others posted. This one model though really piqued my interested and I had to take a closer look  Love it and it's a great value IMO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> That thing just exudes quality. |>


Thank you!! The 79090 has easily become my fave. This may indeed be a keeper 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hope you all have a great week!
> I'm kicking it off with the Zeppelin, which I'm really digging.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see you in a German that's not a diver for a change. Looks good!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you!! The 79090 has easily become my fave. This may indeed be a keeper
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Ah yes, the ever elusive Keeper. I am told they do exist, and this would be a very good candidate. I really like that Zeppelin too. I may take the plunge on one as well.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Jacques Mayol


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

88 on a ammo leather strap.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Helberg CH6 
*


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Shining through the morning fog. 2 shopping days left! Hope everyone's ready for Christmas! Have a great day!


----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

Blumo at a quiet day of work. 

Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. I'm keeping the Tudor blue 79090 on bracelet and wearing it again this morning. 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Foggy SoCal mornin'


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Coffee run. Have a great day!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Zenith or rolex?!?! What about both in one hehehe..









I said few days ago that i would take a photo from the jlc's deepsea lumen and did it yesterday here it is...










Regards

Cesar


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Afternoon switch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

Sinning


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Heading OTD with Bones..4 some Sushi


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

OBM custom, OceanBlack MilSub


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

BB. On Iso.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## CristiT (Dec 30, 2012)

- wrong attach - again ...


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Skx007


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Because class is optional on Christmas eve ?


----------



## CristiT (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

An young almos 50 years old here.....









Regards and happy xmas to all!

Cesar


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

Christmas Fortis. I put a deployant on it, and it fits much better. Enjoy the holidays everyone. I hope Santa is good to you and yours.

Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


>


Classic.

Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great Christmas Eve and stay safe. 
Special thoughts to all the LEO who have to work and risk heir lives during the Christmas Holiday.

I started the day with my Gd Dad's Omega Seamaster chrono on Heuerville. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Very cool! I have my Grandfather's pocket watch.


Jeep99dad said:


> Hope you all have a great Christmas Eve and stay safe.
> Special thoughts to all the LEO who have to work and risk heir lives during the Christmas Holiday.
> 
> I started the day with my Gd Dad's Omega Seamaster chrono on Heuerville.
> ...


----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Good 24th everyone
Wrapping this 75 yr old quilt for the missus









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Up-n-coming (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

New arrival


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Just got this delivered. I'm giddy about it. Will post a mini review at some point. Merry Christmas!


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Vintage Orient King Diver on Leather!


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Vratislavia conceptum chrono heritage


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

This one for the rest of today and tomorrow


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

So I let the kids attack their stockings. I gave them each their own personal watch. Future WIS in the making 

Group shot


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

Momentum M50-DSS, ladies 35mm version. I just got this, and I really like it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tym2relax said:


> Just got this delivered. I'm giddy about it. Will post a mini review at some point. Merry Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 2414665


Congrats!! It looks fantastic.
I have the CD-1 coming in next week. Can't wait to see it in the metal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent using Tapatalk


Nice ?


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats!! It looks fantastic.
> I have the CD-1 coming in next week. Can't wait to see it in the metal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks. This a watch that truly amazes in person. Look forward to hearing about your CD-1.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today....









Regards

Cesar


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today.... 









Regards

Cesar


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Merry Christmas! Wearing my Christmas gift from the Mrs. Have a great day all!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*A Very "Merry Christmas" To All!
*


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

My favorite combo ever.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

thach said:


> View attachment 2419641


Wow!! Which model is that?


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Cannonball said:


> Wow!! Which model is that?


It's a complete custom one-off starting with an old stock MKII ETA dial. The base watch is an OWC 300m milsub. 
http://www.ablogtowatch.com/owc-milsub-ms-5517-watch-review/


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

This guy for Christmas: 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Old Faithful,


----------



## OrangeKx (Nov 29, 2014)

From Santa. Not expensive, but I love the color.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Helson Shark Diver - 42


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

have a safe and great one guys..all the best Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

powboyz said:


> My favorite combo ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


play fair Jack!! Stunning combo....all the best mate Dave


----------



## ElFuego (Nov 25, 2012)

Two years ago today, my wife REALLY surprised me with this PAM164. It's on my wrist almost every day, and it's definitely on my wrist today.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Dark days of winter malady, so an orange dial for the antidote.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## julio13 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Just back from the beach body surfing with the Doxa. Now chilling watching the test match.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

This one and it's not coming off any time soon.


----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

SKX 007


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

_Drinking Hot Tea and wearing

_


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

5513...clean, iconic, a real piece of sports watch history.


----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

Merry Christmas!

Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

Danny T said:


>


Wow. Beautiful.

Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Subc here...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*And it's back on the wrist again,....and again....and again!*


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## jackoliowen (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## davewe (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

At work










To the good life.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Here today...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

This beauty just landed..


----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

Morning coffee with family....

Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

and eating pancakes..


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## davewe (Feb 17, 2006)

Well, at least I have the day right!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Baume and Mercier at naigara falls


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

Bremont Supermarine on a 1960 vintage JB Champion stainless band! Cheers Jim .


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I just got this strap in from Kyle at OCWatchCo for the Zeppelin and I really dig this new combo. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)

P2-1, the Industrial Revolution 



Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

00:07 Monday


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Heading out to lunch with my fam sporting the JC.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing the 112 on a SNPR bridle leather strap. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice combo brice.... I adore this panerai. Spent the day with this one...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Dharmaboy (Nov 12, 2014)

Wife and I 


Sent from my Oneplus One using Tapatalk.


----------



## estevezj777 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hullo fellow WUS members! Here with the "changing of the guard" - I try to rotate my watches by wearing one every week (unless I'm traveling)- these Holidays I've decided to stay put (so called "staycations"...) and I'll be waiting for the coming of 2015 in style by wearing my favorite watch, my Baume & Mercier Capeland GMT Reveil. I bought this one shortly after it came out in the early 2000's, so I've had it for about 14 years (!) Anyway, may the next year 2015 be an auspicious and lucky year for all of us - best wishes!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## davewe (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rockin'ron said:


>


Great combo. Is that one of your straps?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)

This Swiss expedition has been 15 years, it's amazing quality 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

An old one here...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and a great week to all. 
I'll start the last week of 2014 with the Zeppelin LZ129 on a Hirsh leather strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Up-n-coming (Mar 31, 2014)

Ready to head out into a balmy 80 degree South Florida morning with the Stowa MO.


----------



## Buzz224 (Oct 7, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## davewe (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Sent from my Oneplus One using Tapatalk.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Great combo. Is that one of your straps?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


It sure is!!!


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## CristiT (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Gonna try some Amarula... A gift









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll wear the 112 again for the evening. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Monday duty


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sweet new canvas for the 243










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Picked this one up today, and I like it. My first ever without bezel.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)

Nautica A29501 
My birthday present from my ex... Wife 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll start the day with the 112 and expect two new arrivals from Fedex today  but for now off to work. 
Have a great day!'



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Speedmaster Tuesday.










(not rocking the boat, but is this thread a bit repetitive?)


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Harpoon
*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Right Now"?....Something I haven't worn in 3 months*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Boom. Here she is  Aegir CD-1 diver. 
Wow. Not just another micro  oozes quality. well done Todd. 
Just a quickie on the way back from Fedex 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## d777777 (Feb 6, 2010)

This underrated beauty for today:


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)

Skaface199 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch!


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Bond GMT


----------



## Skyfire (Jul 26, 2011)

Baseball Speedy


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

_Changing to this late__r and OTD Beer and Hot Wings night.._


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Spent the day with this one









But changed for this one for the last running of the year....









Cesar


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Seiko 7005 8062


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Ennebi Fondale 9650 pvd


----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)

Last day with Vostok Europe GMT 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brett2444 (May 27, 2014)

Threw on my 6309 7040 Which is a pending mod project =]


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Off to work for a shorter day I hope and I'll start it with the Maranez Layan. I am very impressed with the watch and overall kit for 299$ shipped overnight from Asia!! Highly Recommend it. 
Have a fun and safe New Year's Eve!!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## russny2000 (Jun 8, 2011)

Have a Happy New Year everybody!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Helson SD45 on New "Mustard" shoes*
*







*

*







*
*"Happy New Years Eve" To All!*


----------



## davewe (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Last cigar of 2014 with sub....

















You all have a great new year eve!

Regards

Cesar


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6 w' contrast stitching on stingray.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Afternoon swircharoo to the Aegir CD-1. 
Y'all have a great New Year's Eve. Have fun and stay safe 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

*Well here it is.. it just came in...let the Madness begin.. Seiko madness that is.. I will be wearing this tonight to kick off the New Year..

Happy New Year to all of you too..Chet

*


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

2hrs to go

Coming in to 2015 H2O style

Happy New Year folks


----------



## jwillson (Nov 2, 2014)

Here is my favorite diver as well as being my latest acquisition: Blancpain Bathyscaphe in titanium with a sail cloth strap.


----------



## Sentient_meat (Dec 14, 2014)

Just got in today...


----------



## Chp5 (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Seiko 6309


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Surprisingly not many people around on the Hudson promenade this morning 
Happy 2015


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Building a Play-Doh empire with my daughter 
Wearing the Tuna on Diaboliq leather this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Cave Dweller LE. Happy New year everyone!

*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

My vintage Pogue on a new strap. First vintage watch for me. Took a bit of a flyer...but love it.

Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherWilliam (Feb 6, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Happy New Year!










Sent from my Oneplus One using Tapatalk.


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

HNY!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Lazy day and major headache. Playing with these two new arrivals 
Happy new year fellas!

sorry for all the pics. 


























Todd really nailed this one. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## davewe (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

_*Yes Again and think it has found a home here for sometime...Crazy how it grows on you..*

_


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Giving the TST a rest and just slapped this one on.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

My last watch purchase ever.............. For 2014 

Just arrived, the 96B183.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Danny T said:


> 2hrs to go
> 
> Coming in to 2015 H2O style
> 
> Happy New Year folks


Orca; kick ass....


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

That one


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Seiko 6309-7040 Yellow Soxa Mod On Endmill
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Friday! Really wishing I could have stayed home in bed this morning. 
TGIF! Blue Tudor sub 79090 at the office for what will hopefully be a shorter day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today so far.... 372.

















Regards

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Back to work with the SMP midsize.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

OTD 4 Scam-bacon and Salmon..cold morning


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Some nice lighting in the Boss Store


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Right Now"**...Just Green*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Let's kick off the weekend with the affordable yet very cool Maranez Layan blue cali dial on a HELBERG strap. 
F


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

Sub C on a marathon runner strap. Super comfortable.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Been wearing this since Christmas. Can't really see giving it a break any time soon.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Meeting with Art and Rich for a watch and knives breakfast mini GTG 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

After a couple weeks, back to the MM300!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

_Yes Breakfast Pizza anyone..??_


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

kca said:


> Been wearing this since Christmas. Can't really see giving it a break any time soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES YES..


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Breakfast GTG this morning with Art (Panerai7) and Rich. (odin43)

Had the pam 112 on the wrist and a few others in a watch case. Here is today sex pile 
We had plenty of knives too but can't post them here. 
Great time! 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Awesome GTG Brice!!!..... I see the paramilitary 2 sneaking in the photo:-!

I just switched to my Arnie. I bought this Bad Boy back in 83!



















Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Seiko 7548-7000.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I'm wearing the Maranez Layan to install a TV and put together a piece of furniture 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Football with PAM










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


>


That is such a beautiful watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## steven214 (Aug 31, 2011)

b-)While I am studying, I wear my golden tuna 1000m


----------



## CristiT (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

BB here today 

From the moon with iPhone 9


----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On a waffle strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Spring-Diver said:


> Awesome GTG Brice!!!..... I see the paramilitary 2 sneaking in the photo:-!
> 
> I just switched to my Arnie. I bought this Bad Boy back in 83!
> 
> ...


Did you buy it new? If so it's my birth year watch 

Awesome watch!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm starting this Sunday with the blue sub for church. 
Have a great day 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Right Now" trying out the Helberg on a Bund today*


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Snow removal time. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poseidon the Greek (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jaeger-LeCoultre Navy Seals Alarm dive watch on a carbon black Saddleback Leather strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll kick off this work week with the Rolex Polar Explorer II. Have a great week. B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

tuesday morn here....got to go to the city..groan.....all the best Dave


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

This new tapatalk makes it take forever just to get to this thread 
But anyway good to be exercising in the sun









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Tapatalk new version is incredibly disappointing, worse than the older one in every conceivable aspect. 
A real piece of junk.

Btw:


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Got one back in the stable.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Just switched to my Borealis to try out a new buttery-soft Horween strap...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Jaeger-LeCoultre NSA on a Saddleback leather DrewStrap. 
I find it hard to stay away from this one for more than a day 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Evening switch to the Jaeger-LeCoultre NSA on a Saddleback leather DrewStrap.
> I find it hard to stay away from this one for more than a day
> 
> 
> ...


_Get out of the office and head home for Pizza..No more work Bud

_


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Evening switch to the Jaeger-LeCoultre NSA on a Saddleback leather DrewStrap.
> I find it hard to stay away from this one for more than a day
> 
> 
> ...


I don't blame you. As awesome as your collection is I would be happy alternating between that and your Tudor sub.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Late as Usual....(But Taken Today For Today!)....And Still on my Wrist "Right Now"!*


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Riding the ferry home with my latest. Has awesome lume, and I really dig the at-a-glance legibility. Just as long as you remain cognizant of the hour. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## ILW (Mar 31, 2014)

Happy coincidence on the 6th...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam base.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

On a cold morning:


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Zeppelin LZ129 on a Hirsch leather strap at the office today. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Seiko Sarb 045


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Steiney


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Newest addition. Riding the blue rubber strap today. What a cool watch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## K2LINOS (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Newest addition. Riding the blue rubber strap today. What a cool watch.


That my friend is stunning!


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Traded my normal watch to obtain a grail.....so back to good Ole tried and tested for a few days.









Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

I got out the door without a watch. Fortunately this was in the car waiting for me...


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Right Now"..It's a good Bet there's No Snow in "Vegas"*
*








(Taken Today for Today)*


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Precista 18Q


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour ￼









From the moon with iPhone 9


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Still...










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam 88


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

BB on Gunny 









From the moon with iPhone 9


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing the Maranez Layan cali dial on a Helberg canvas this morning until I get the call from fedex to pick up my new arrival  i psyched. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jaybob (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Right Now!"
*


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Today will be chill, full of shenanigans!









Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Custom colored Frogman









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Armida A8
*


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My new one of course 
SD16600









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Korc (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

PERKS OF FLA!

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

Omega Seamaster James Bond 50th anniversary edition


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Finally peeled off all protective stickers ready for regular use.


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

My trusted Helson Spear Diver


----------



## Brett2444 (May 27, 2014)

Wearing my in progress 6309 MOD, just waiting on the 6105 hands i ordered from yobokies


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## youknowmyKEEZ (Nov 18, 2014)

WAN2110.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## croll326 (May 28, 2011)

Sterile GSAR on bracelet.


----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

Orient Mako XL. Stay warm today!

Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam Subby.


----------



## k3vin (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Just spent five days at the beach with these one....









Regards

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Evening switch to the Jaeger-LeCoultre NSA on a Saddleback leather DrewStrap.
> I find it hard to stay away from this one for more than a day
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that watch. Something about it


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Ending my work week with the Emperor










Cheers
Shannon


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

1969 Accutron Deep Sea. Had to show off my new NATO. Really comfortable.


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Voila ! Daytona on Zulu for Friday . 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Wearing my new arrival.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## CristiT (Dec 30, 2012)

well, it is not today but ... it deserves to be seen


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF! 

Pam Friday! 112 on an older SNPR bridle leather strap for a simple combo. Love base dials.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Helson Shark Diver 42mm
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Helson Shark Diver 42mm
> *


Ça s'allume bien ça 

From the moon with iPhone 9


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Changed my mind, since it's casual Friday.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

rockin'ron said:


>


This is seriously handsome.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

thach said:


> This is seriously handsome.


Thanks!!!!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

HAGWE!!!!!


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

I am in love!









Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

#007









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Ça s'allume bien ça
> 
> From the moon with iPhone 9


Une vrai torche!


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

Kinetic prospex on canvas.


----------



## Mårde (Mar 13, 2012)

H2O:
























For a little over two years now, it has served me well. Lags -5...-10 secs per day, but I think it's ok for Eta 2824-2 movement.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll kick off the weekend with the Aegir CD-1 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Enjoy the weekend


----------



## SubVette (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Still on the Daytona , just with a different color for the Zulu .
Have a great weekend  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Used this one yesterday...

















Regards

Cesar


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Lunokhod 2 

Discretion over all lol


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*RedSea Holystone
*


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam base


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

from yesterday


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

The first one for 2015.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going to the PO pick up a package  and in the meantime it's been the Maranez Layan cali in Helberg canvas. 
Have a great weekend. 
Cheers. B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seppia said:


>


Nice. 
Right-wristing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JNC_1009 (Jan 11, 2014)

Until my g shock comes in the mail... This thing is a tank

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JNC_1009 (Jan 11, 2014)

GriffonSec said:


> When they make a tripod for the Droid, I'll be so much happier with phone shots......
> 
> Just snagged the new arrival, Magellan, and I quite like it.


Go on eBay.

They sell plenty of tripods and compatible mounts for smartphones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Helson Shark Diver 42mm this afternoon
*


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Deep blue.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

007 for work today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

After an hour at the PO and being told they couldn't find it, me saying. No way, I ain't leaving without it, well they found my package with my new Bathys 100Fathoms
Quartz  I'll start by wearing the Orange  

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

My latest addition



Eric


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Old school Saturday night


----------



## etweb (Dec 11, 2013)

epezikpajoow said:


> My latest addition
> 
> 
> 
> Eric


looks great! When did they become available??


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice.
> Right-wristing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Yup, started wearing my watches on my right wrist when I was 5, never stopped even if I am right handed 

Swapped to the speedy, just got it back from service and now preparing Bolognese like a real Italian


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seppia said:


> Yup, started wearing my watches on my right wrist when I was 5, never stopped even if I am right handed
> 
> Swapped to the speedy, just got it back from service and now preparing Bolognese like a real Italian


Me too  maybe it's a Euro thing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

SMPO on a Hirsch Ayrton for the weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Harbormaster Genaker; on orange Isofrane


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

BB @ ND Hockey. V. W Michigan. 







Really bad pics, btw.


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

BS300 DLC for the remainder of the weekend:-!










Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Can't get enough of this one.










And running solid too


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNM (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

Always gets awkward when this post gets bumped up with the WRUW Day thread haha. But same watch.. there and on this thread.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

etweb said:


> looks great! When did they become available??


This was a left over (#33) of the first batch  Quite impressed with the total package.


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Forgotten how great this watch is...










I might as well be using a Gutenberg Press


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

M26 tank.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice.
> Right-wristing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I've been trying to do the same with my bigger watches as my right wrist is 0,5cm bigger than the lefty....









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a great Sunday everyone. 
I'll be wearing the NSA on a carbon black saddleback leather strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

_SUNDAY wet ride and Feast.._


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Have a great Sunday everyone.
> I'll be wearing the NSA on a carbon black saddleback leather strap.
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you get your straps if I can ask?
They seem custom-ish, and I am looking for something to spice up my speedy. 
Thanks!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Brrr.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seppia said:


> Where do you get your straps if I can ask?
> They seem custom-ish, and I am looking for something to spice up my speedy.
> Thanks!


Thanks. They are indeed custom. I used a few different makers. 
My friend Art (DrunkArtStraps) he is Panerai7 here. He lives 5 minutes from me. Just got plenty new leather too 
My buddy Drew from DrewStraps he is Aboen22 here
Joe at SNPR straps 
And 
Stewart from Heuerville

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

End of the weekend...









Cesar


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Enjoying some nfl playoffs with my speedy reduced


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Orange Bathys 100Fathoms on DrunkArtStrap canvas. 









On the right black 100F with a Drew canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Still this:


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Submariner


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Those look killer on canvas Brice!



Jeep99dad said:


> Evening switch to the Orange Bathys 100Fathoms on DrunkArtStrap canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Oris depth Guage.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Let's kick this week off right 
Rolex Sea Dweller 16600 for me. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Had to put this on once I got it sized - the bracelet arrived at the office a few minutes ago (I also have to put a watch on that fits under my cuffs when I'm done admiring this thing's bulk). Amazing quality.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

My favorite part of Monday, morning walk with my pup.









Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Just got this one today.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

The first Halios has landed. #63 reporting for duty. Wow! Now I get the well-deserved hype. Gorgeous watch and not too small as I feared - validation that 41 - 43 mm is where it's at for me. Thanks Jason!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> The first Halios has landed. #63 reporting for duty. Wow! Now I get the well-deserved hype. Gorgeous watch and not too small as I feared - validation that 41 - 43 mm is where it's at for me. Thanks Jason!
> 
> View attachment 2597658
> 
> ...


Congrats Don! As you can see they are worth the wait. Looks great on your wrist. Hope you don't fall into the Halios addiction I currently have


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

OBM [OceanBlack Military], modded with sword hands and 60 minute MilSub bezel.


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> The first Halios has landed. #63 reporting for duty. Wow! Now I get the well-deserved hype. Gorgeous watch and not too small as I feared - validation that 41 - 43 mm is where it's at for me. Thanks Jason!
> 
> View attachment 2597658
> 
> ...


That was fast! Looks great on you Don and i see someone else is impressed as well. Congratulations once again.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

The Tropik is the most strap/bracelet versatile watch I know of.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Black Bay









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The beautiful polar CD-1 for the evening. 









Perfect size for my 7" wrist 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Congrats Don! As you can see they are worth the wait. Looks great on your wrist. Hope you don't fall into the Halios addiction I currently have


Thanks Jason. Well worth it indeed. Too late on the addiction thing - I will now anxiously await his next project. |>


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Mikeman said:


> That was fast! Looks great on you Don and i see someone else is impressed as well. Congratulations once again.


Thanks Mike. It is definitely a winner.


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

quicksilver7 said:


>


No way you're wearing this right now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Ha. That would be very true. Wrong thread post grr. Wish it was that Magrette but for now it's this


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Rain and freezing rain later today. Traffic this morning on the highway. Gonna be one of those days...
I got the blue Tudor sub to cheer me up 
Have a great day 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Dharmaboy (Nov 12, 2014)

Shikaka!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## fillic (Nov 3, 2014)

My Ulysses Blue Max


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Black Bay on Isofrane.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Jaeger-LeCoultre NSA on a carbon black Saddleback leather DrewStrap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Riverboat (Nov 13, 2011)

Chillin watchin the tube waitin on homewde chicken tortilla soup! Good evening friends...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Riverboat (Nov 13, 2011)

Sorry bout the dark pic...squale 1521 on oem meah the blue one! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Stephenson (Jan 14, 2015)

nothing


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Relaxing tonight with SMP Midsize










My goodness how I love nice Quartz watches!
Today the market has decided that, mostly, quartz = cheap and luxury = autos. 
Luckily, there's still a few non cheap (not specifically referring about cost here, mostly about the very vague concept of "quality") options in Quartz. 
Is quartz sexy? Maybe not, but the idea that you can pick up a watch you left in the drawer five days and see it ticking with a very accurate time is great. 
I am very cautious with my watches, and every time I put an auto on I feel "obliged" to wear it/not wear it for a while (at least a week) because I don't want to "ruin" it with frequent on/off. 
Think the MM300: I feel psychological pain every time I unscrew/set the time and date/screw the crown back, for (irrational?) fear of damaging something, so when I put it on I feel obliged to wear it for at least a week, and when I put it down I feel equally obliged to leave it there for a while, unless I am picking it back up before the power reserve dies. 
Somehow, this spoils a bit the "auto experience" for me, except for cheaper ones - in that case I don't give a damn.

Am I paranoid? Probably 
Does that make the quartz experience great for me? YES!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to one of my faves this morning - blue 79090 sub. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My old well dived 007.


----------



## fillic (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


>


That's really gorgeous. Great white dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Delete


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's really gorgeous. Great white dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks! Wanted a white dial Seiko diver and this dial was my favorite, but just had to overlook that chevron on the bezel. Could do without that. Really enjoy looking at your beautiful watch pics.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Ogb11376 (May 1, 2013)

Anniversary gift from the wife - she's the greatest!!!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice gift brother! Here...









Cesar


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## eil (Jan 11, 2010)

Tuna on mesh...


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On blue eulit perlon


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Speedy reduced


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Right now?








Tomorrow?








Likely friday?








Strap may vary


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This evening I'll wear the Orange Bathys 100F to cheer me up after a painful day at work. Got her on a weathered canvas from my buddy Art @DrunkArtStrap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Just landed today. My biggest grail acquisition yet. I've wanted this one for years and feel very grateful to finally have it.

I've heard Base is Ace and zero is hero but this is the one one one for me...for now 

Cheers,

Casey










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

_Heading OTD with this.._


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

kca said:


> Just landed today. My biggest grail acquisition yet. I've wanted this one for years and feel very grateful to finally have it.
> 
> I've heard Base is Ace and zero is hero but this is the one one one for me...for now
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!! It looks Great!!!


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

^Thanks! If I'm not mistaken, I just received two of your straps that I ordered for this  Looking forward to wearing them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

Just arrived today, so it's next up on the wrist.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

My 'sort-off' beater / daily driver piece... The Ballistic Vortex BWV401.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. 
Pam 112 on SNPR bridle leather for me today. 
Have a great day. 
B

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## andygray8 (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## davewe (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## sgav8r (Jun 19, 2007)

Now by sgav8r, on Flickr


----------



## EVTwelve (May 27, 2014)

Tissot Seastar 1000










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

First strap change. Well technically second as the first was taking it off the oem rubber upon arrival. Have a great evening!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The new Bathys 100 Fathoms again tonight. This new lambskin leather from Art (Panerai7) @DrunkArtStrap is awesome, so light and soft, makes the watch disappear on the wrist. 
I highly recommend it. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Tuna night!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF - I'm going with the Sea Dweller and starting the day with a 1/2 training class. :-(

Have a great day! B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam Subby.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

TGIF with the speedy


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fillic (Nov 3, 2014)

Just received it!!!!!!!


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Another day another strap 










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youknowmyKEEZ (Nov 18, 2014)

Sea Ram 500 Auto










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Vostok Amphibia with modded bezel.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Wearing the beast today....









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Back from service


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## sgav8r (Jun 19, 2007)

Black PVD Helson Shark Diver 45mm


Untitled by sgav8r, on Flickr


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

My beloved LRRP 48.


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## TapaEil (Jan 16, 2015)

Zixen Trimix GMT... gets a lot of wrist time these days.


----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Maranez Layan Red Dial
*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Deepblue.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

_Wearing this and wanting this already this morning....I will head over around 11:00 to kill the crave after morning workout.._


----------



## sgav8r (Jun 19, 2007)

bigclive2011 said:


> Deepblue.
> 
> View attachment 2647146


That's my "holy grail" watch.... Someday....SOMEDAY!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been wearing the Bathys 100Fathoms on a new italian leather strap from Drew. It's really nice and super soft. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Housekeeping today
My wife has been in Europe for work and like a very stereotypical Italian let's say I did a suboptimal job of keeping the apartment tidy 
She's back today so I have a lot to do, and I need a tough watch


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Coffee time


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Sent from my Oneplus One using Tapatalk.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I had swished to the Bathys Orange 100 Fathoms on TimeFactors nato for my P90 workout and chores 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Shark Diver 45 on custom crocodile.


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Paradive


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Seiko 
7005 8052 - 1970


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Gassing up









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

tako_watch said:


> Gassing up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wish that was our price !!!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going out to dinner with the fam and the Sea Dweller


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)

P2-1 industrial revolution in b&w


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Hello


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


>


I was so close to buying the teal sea turtle which I believe is the octopus without a bezel... How do you rate your piece?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

My wife just got back from Europe and she brought this little baby back from service.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Super Kontiki.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

A walk in the woods with my daughter, wearing the Delfin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trisdg (Aug 4, 2011)

Well this arrived earlier in the week after a tense eBay battle.

Absolutely loving this beast, and never thought I'd say that about such a tall watch. I think it's quite deceptive due to the domed acrylic and also how low deep the dial is in the case.

Also, it has the nicest winding sound when the rotor does its job, courtesy of the vintage Anton Schild 2063 automatic movement :-D



Cheers, 
Tris


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing my pam 112 in a new Latigo leather Art (Panerai7) made for me. I love the wine color and texture of this leather. 
Enjoy your Sunday!
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Bond, beer, and (American) football .


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Lots of Shari rice for the ahi Poki 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

rockin'ron said:


>


Great, great looking straps. May I ask where you got them?


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Seppia said:


> Great, great looking straps. May I ask where you got them?


Thanks Buddy!! You can buy them here 
Watch Bands & Watch Straps for Bell & Ross, Panerai, 20mm 22mm 24mm | BandRBands


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

rockin'ron said:


> Thanks Buddy!! You can buy them here
> Watch Bands & Watch Straps for Bell & Ross, Panerai, 20mm 22mm 24mm | BandRBands


Thanks a lot for the info!
Some of the vintage Classic are beautiful. How's the quality? Are you fully satisfied?
I am thinking of something to go with my future Helgray Silverstone and if they do have sales I will possibly pick up a dark brown racing at a discount


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the black Bathys 100Fathoms on a DrunkArtStrap made of Italian vintage red leather. Love the profile of the watch too. 
Have a good evening 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)

Vostok Europe GMT


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Seppia said:


> Thanks a lot for the info!
> Some of the vintage Classic are beautiful. How's the quality? Are you fully satisfied?
> I am thinking of something to go with my future Helgray Silverstone and if they do have sales I will possibly pick up a dark brown racing at a discount


I don't believe that there's any straps out there with this quality/price ratio at this time. At the moment, all of these straps are discounted


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the feedback, looking at a couple of pics I start to suspect you might be slightly biased though 
I'll certainly pick one up when the helgray silverstone is approaching though, this model really looks killer http://www.bandrbands.com/20mm-classic-vintage-racing-strap-chestnut-khaki.aspx
Congrats!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

The new Tropik SS and now somewhat maligned bracelet.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I'm starting the day off with the Sistem51 for breakfast with my wife. 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This afternoon I'm wearing the Jaeger-LeCoultre NSA on an Italian leather DrewStrap


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Hahaha brice couldnt stay a full day wearing a swatch..... Today:









Regards

Cesar


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Gigandet G2-07


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I can't stop wearing this beauty.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Scurfa.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea Dweller this morning 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This old guy.


----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I decided to switch to the blue Tudor sub 79090, which I can say without a doubt, is my favorite watch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)

SDc for me. My brain is slowly coming around to this is my favorite watch.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

88.


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

This hunk of metal just landed.
2015 watch fund severely depleted... 
Loving the green!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Bathys 100 Fathoms Q on an Italian vintage red leather DrunkArtStrap 
Love this watch.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Went ahead and took the plunge.  This is probably my last purchase for awhile. It has such a nice feel to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brett2444 (May 27, 2014)

Wearing my awesome GSAR on a marathon camo strap


----------



## bj_key2003 (Jan 4, 2013)

Victorinox Dive Master 500 chrono on bracelet for DJ duty tonight!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

have a good one guys...Dave


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PamWednesday for me, 112 on a latigo leather DrunkArtStrap
Have a great day! B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

111 on a coffee run. Have a great day!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Poormans tuttonero....









Regards

Cesar


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Luminox 500m.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Just arrived.

I've wanted and waited for a jellyfish for longer than just about any other watch since I began collecting, and I finally got one yesterday!

Fit and finish of Prometheus has always been great, and I love the design and layout of the tritium tubes in the jellyfish model.










Sent from a Point-in-Time using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

OBM. 
OceanBlack Military


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_*New Arrival*_
_*6309-7049 (June 1981)*_
_*







*_
_*...I was 16 years old*_


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

So simple, yet so awesome.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea dweller this evening. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sea dweller this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude.... keep this one! Its the perfect Sub......


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

Gettin' ready to take the boat out for a cruise.


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Been wearing this the whole week since my daughter was born..


----------



## TapaEil (Jan 16, 2015)

Deep Blue Alpha Marine 500 - actually I can't decide wether I like this watch or not! Perhaps a strap would do the trick? Well, I guess I'll keep it for now...


----------



## Dapett (Jan 21, 2014)

Armida A4










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Headed to the office with the Sea-Dweller and new pair of Allen Edmonds 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tough act to follow.......


----------



## etweb (Dec 11, 2013)

fresh from Japan







E: So fresh I did not even note the wrong date till now


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

I've got married exactly 10 years ago wearing an iwc gst chrono... As i dont have it anymore, i'll celebrate with the one that i have today that is the closest to it...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Oris.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_*Strapcode Endmill arrived today!*_
_*







*_


----------



## MartiR (Jan 20, 2015)

It's a favorite watch kind of day. Hamilton X-Mach Auto Chrono


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Tudor for me...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Waiting at the PO...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Quotron (Dec 6, 2013)

cesar scarambone said:


> I've got married exactly 10 years ago wearing an iwc gst chrono... As i dont have it anymore, i'll celebrate with the one that i have today that is the closest to it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Cesar! I really like that Aquatimer Chrono, what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Brand new today, via USPS.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Evening change up


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

d3nzi0 said:


> Been wearing this the whole week since my daughter was born..


Congratulations dude!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Updated pic 😊


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm going with this affordable, truly an amazing value at right under 300$ shipped and love how it wears. It's on a helberg canvas that I had gotten for my CH6.

Have a good evening 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

MartiR said:


> View attachment 2701234
> 
> 
> It's a favorite watch kind of day. Hamilton X-Mach Auto Chrono


Really love this^
...and I'm not really into chronos these days!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Switched to the SBGX053


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Dinner for the week.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

BB here TGIF


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

I think I pressed all the photo filter and border buttons....The watch is actually gold ?


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

*Aquadive Model 50









unmolested and running like a top + 1 sec/24hrs

*


----------



## Skyfire (Jul 26, 2011)

No diver today


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Armida A8
*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## croll326 (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going to work very casual today and wearing the Jaeger-LeCoultre NSA 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

A classic today...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Still with my sbgx053, , while tonight I should get the snzh53.










Accuracy has been... Uh... "Pretty good" so far


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Quotron said:


> Congrats Cesar! I really like that Aquatimer Chrono, what are your thoughts on it?


brother, this watch is very balanced, well finished and confortable.... i used to have the calypso version (the one with the wood in the back) but it's bigger than this one, it has 44m while this one has 42mm. this one wears much better on my +/-6,81"/17.3 cm. so if you are considering buying one, i recommend.

regards


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## northernlight (Apr 5, 2007)

Work and afterwork.









Cheers,
northernlight


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Aaaaaaaaaand
Here it is!
Newly received snzh53 
Went directly on leather.










Lume shot


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Nice....so do you likey? Also did you tell the wife it was my fault?


Seppia said:


> Aaaaaaaaaand
> Here it is!
> Newly received snzh53
> Went directly on leather.
> ...


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Eh eh
Yes I like it a lot, as usual great value for money. 
Great classy details:
- bracelet is surprisingly good for the price point
- domed crystal 
- framed date window
- see through case back

Only things I would have liked different:
- the seiko 5 logo should be banned from planet earth
- if it were slightly thinner I would wear it on a leather nato 

Wife has not noticed it yet lol


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Eh eh
> Yes I like it a lot, as usual great value for money.
> Great classy details:
> - bracelet is surprisingly good for the price point
> ...


My thoughts exactly, and I was also surprised by the bracelet.


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

New shoes arrived today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow
Gorgeous look


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks. After a 6 week wait for the strap I'm pleased with the result.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

A-10 Soprod


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Gd pa's old Omega Seamaster cal 1040 on a new Perlon to kick off this weekend 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Gd pa's old Omega Seamaster cal 1040 on a new Perlon to kick off this weekend


Fantastic watch

Switched the snzh53 to a nato


----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

Cocktail time.

Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

What do you guys think about this combo?
Do you prefer this one or the above on leather?


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Exp today ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Been wearing this every day for over a week meow...


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

This one now.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Looking at your other pic I personally like the leather with this watch better. Still looks good though.


Seppia said:


> What do you guys think about this combo?
> Do you prefer this one or the above on leather?


----------



## steelheadcrazy (Jan 10, 2015)

Newest addition


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Just love the snow 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Jaeger-LeCoultre NSA on DrunkArtStrap canvas for lunch and a little shopping with Zoé earlier. We took the Jeep out for the occasion, she loves it  
Now I am chillaxing 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seppia said:


> What do you guys think about this combo?
> Do you prefer this one or the above on leather?


Leather for me. 
Complement the watch better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## GenjiG (Jan 24, 2015)

First post! 

Still loving my B-1 but saving for a Submariner no date...


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Helson SD on RR bullet hole strap .


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

This one today. Out for a curry.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Beautiful sunshine, great bike trail and my Scurfa .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pym (Jul 18, 2013)

Love me some Citizen!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

zero


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

My new Speedy.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)

Simple Gulf formula 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam Subby.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## casavova007 (Dec 23, 2010)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemoskywalker (Sep 12, 2014)

Sent from one of my four iPads


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## stts (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been wearing my blue Tudor sub 79090 all day. 









Hanging out with my boy before it gets dark and colder 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Citizen PMX56-2811










I might as well be using a Gutenberg Press


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On this Mudman Monday, battening down for the Blizzard of '15 headed our way.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I am escaping the storm heading to Vegas for a business trip, hopefully I make it in time 










Switched it to the bracelet, very comfortable, and I have to say I am impressed by the accuracy. 
It's my first seiko 5, and after a couple days at +13 sec/day it only gained 10 secs in the last 24 hours


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm kicking off the work week with the Zeppelin on a Hirsch leather strap
Have a great day. 
B










Different perspective for size on my 7" wrist 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Enjoying the calm before the storm with my 111.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Waiting for winter storm Juno.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Seiko SRP309 automatic Dive Watch


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Wearing an old casio equiped with an eta movement..... (I just find out few months ago when i brought it back to life!)

Regards










Cesar


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

2535.80 said:


> Waiting for winter storm Juno.
> 
> View attachment 2747617


Waiting for the snow to start as well. Schools closed tomorrow. Got the house propane tank filled today 450 gallons, Generator ready, Cars gassed up, watches wound, iPhones and iPads charged. We are ready!


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Not a diver, but this is what I'm wearing right now.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time to go home to my fam with the Jaeger-LeCoultre NSA on Art's weathered canvas. 
Have a great evening. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Snowing like hell outside- nice and warm inside 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Lovin some new ISO for the Aegir.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 112 on Art's Latigo leather

Have a great day and be safe in the northeast 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Stunning combination!


----------



## Dharmaboy (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

This one today...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Beater Sub out in the new snow, all titanium 17018.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bathys 100 Fathoms on a NatoStrapCo leather nato 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

14060M on a Gunny


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Pelagos on Halios leather strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my favorite watch for hump day  
Tudor 70090 is quite perfect for me










Great size for everyday wear on my 7" wrist 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Seiko Ti Speedmaster today.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards

Cesar


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

have a good one guys...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ARMIDA a2 gen2


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Bremont S500 today


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time to go home and relax with my ladies and the Orange Bathys 100 Fathoms 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Bremont S500 today


top stuff!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam base.


----------



## ezekiel33 (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My trusted Sea Dweller 16660 for a big day at the office!
Off to work...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

VE; Ekranoplan. Good morning WUS!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## alistair.bray.14 (Jan 16, 2015)

my Christmas gift.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

111 on a new dark brown gator strap. Have a great day!



















Cheers,

Casey


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Zero VS night light


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Signalman 299/300.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

You can choose.... Bracelet or leather strap? Hehehe...

























Regards

Cesar


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Leather looks great to me Cesar..great piece...


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Gym

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Doxa pro today


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

5513 0n Leather.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

372.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

New and first for 2015 is not even a diver but feeds a gilty pleasure










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

after work scotch drinking watch...


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## bj_key2003 (Jan 4, 2013)

I put the Kevlar strap from my Citizen Royal Marines Commando on my TSAR and completely fell in love with this watch all over again...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The beautiful Ægir CD-1 for the evening, the white dial with appliqué hour markers is gorgeous 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Love the White dial!


Jeep99dad said:


> The beautiful Ægir CD-1 for the evening, the white dial with appliqué hour markers is gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

My favorite....for now


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Off to work. Love casual Fridays 
TGIF



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Tuna on leather, I love this combo. 
The tuna has a strange retro feel to me









Edit: for some weird reason tapatalk uploaded someone else's speedy lol


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> Leather looks great to me Cesar..great piece...


Now i have 0,4% of the 500 limited edition of this jlc NS hahaha..... Just kidding, the one with leather strap is from a friend of mine that wants to sell it.

Today: 









Regards

Cesar


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Super Kontiki


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Vacation day for me.


----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

Freddy C for my Friday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Afternoon switch....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

+1 afternoon switch









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Can't get enough of this beauty  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Please excuse the terrible picture... It was taken with an iPad : (.

But anyway, wearing my prospex monster 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

have a good one guys..


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Running in the new blumo.


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

The 009 on Super Oyster from Strapcode. The weather delayed the arrival of the bracelet, but it was worth the wait!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Midsize marathon


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Tribute to the Banana 1969


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Luminor base logo.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Just back home after a nice lunch with my girls. Enjoy the rest of your day!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

Just arrived...


----------



## hawkdriver85 (Jun 18, 2013)

Armida A7









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Rocking the BS300 and thank you WUS for the money clip:-!










Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)

Industrial revolution P2-1

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

HEXA F74









Sent from my Brain directly using outlawed technology and weird science.


----------



## TTL (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Berwolf (Jul 17, 2014)

Going with the Oris Aquis today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back home from Winston Salem and ready to relax, have a bourbon, with the Ægir CD-1 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

F74


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Luminor 372





Cheers


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## andygray8 (Aug 24, 2010)

this today


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

quicksilver7 said:


> Vacation day for me.


Very nice.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Oris.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brimstone said:


> Just arrived...


Nice homage from this maker, looking very nice


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Very nice.


Thanks. It's a great watch


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Just traded à tudor for another tudor yesterday. 








Good day all.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Sbgx053 for today


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Relaxing right now. Saving my energy for Super Bowl time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 112 on Drew leather this morning and for lunch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tony A.H said:


> Luminor 372
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it. Possibly the best Pam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## onelund (Aug 8, 2013)

I need to get my post count up so I'm double posting this beauty


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My Super Bowl watch is the Ægir CD-1. The white dial and beautiful appliqué markers are awesome 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

House bound as the weather is soggy here. Obviously my team didn't make it to the Super Bowl but I (and my wallet) will be pulling for the underdog. Have a great day gentlemen.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

This one. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam 425 SLC.


----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)

My oldest se

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Steinhart 100atm.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Iiiiiiitttttt'sssss Groundhog Day!!!


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

This guy on Zulu


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll kick off the work week with the Pam 112. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> This guy on Zulu


Vive la France 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Pym (Jul 18, 2013)

I'll have a Pepsi too. . .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Tubes for tonight.


----------



## Quotron (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Vive la France
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

The snow is annoying, but not the day off.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Tuning fork!


----------



## nitroproof (Sep 5, 2014)

My Komandirskie of course!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Super Kontiki.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jaeger-LeCoultre NSA on a DrunkArtStrap tonight. Such a cool watch. 
Enjoy the evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

On the wrist for awhile today...... ;-)









--- Best ---


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

PAM 0


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Ending the snow day with a movie with the fam and the 111 again. Have a great night!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

In the Garage working on one of the Ducatis. Hexa F74 on mesh.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Think this new beauty will be on my wrist for a while.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onelund (Aug 8, 2013)

Mondaine, once rated for 200m


----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)

The weather wasn't to hot, perfect for this strange leather strap 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

This solid guy today, am getting to love it more and more!


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## Pym (Jul 18, 2013)

A cold 28 F this morning on the way to work . . .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

PAM base.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am working from home this morning as wifey and I have an appointment with Jade's therapist for her 504 plan later. Then I'll go pick up a new arrival at the PO  
In the meantime I kept the Bali Ha'i C on the wrist this morning. 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Marathon Midsize


----------



## onehandedwatchman (Aug 28, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Green ISO










Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Sumo LE. Alternating with newly acquired SRP637. Just because.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My new arrival 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Day 2 and loving it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Had to get it on a strap. I'll play with other straps when I have time but this is so much better. Definitely a strap watch for me 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Wilson Watch Works


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh yeah, I think this is the perfect combo. I'll switch the buckle with the Tudor one in the next days. 
Awesome this Gunny on the Pelagos =)









Loving it ￼


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

have a good one guys...


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Oh yeah, I think this is the perfect combo. I'll switch the buckle with the Tudor one in the next days.
> Awesome this Gunny on the Pelagos =)
> 
> 
> ...


Très joli en effet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam Subby.


----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)

My auto Gmt 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## K2LINOS (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope everyone has a great HumpDay. I'm going with a classic and a favorite this morning: Sea Dweller 16660


















Off to work 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Bracelet time


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Back to the MM300


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Aquatimer time hehehe....
Yesterday








Today









Cesar


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Luminor


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## RWBurge (Dec 12, 2011)

Mildly tweaked and fast becoming the watch I want to wear the most.


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Wearing my favorite, and thinking about buying something else. But what, that is the question...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am going back to the Hexa F74 LE watch tonight on the DrunkArtStrap weathered canvas. 
Have a good evening. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

I can never stay away for long:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Thursday here with my favorite watch and dare I say possibly my only true keeper 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Def having an Oris week!!

Well it is 100m proof with Alti crown screwed in!!

And if by chance you get scooped up by a low flying seaplane it will tell you how high you get before you fall off!!


----------



## TysonJones (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

I've given both of these a good showing recently....wearing them in a 'mini' rotation...

















The Rolex is a 5513 and the Seiko is a 6105-8119.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Doing my "All is Lost" tandem.... Faded bezel Pepsi Diver w/ Blue Strapcode Nato that I just acquired. The definition of "beater"


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

modded Seiko SKX


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Gym wear.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Just in and sized. Hexa and the F74 forum hit one out of the park.









Lugs appear long, but it fits like a glove.


----------



## bandoiler (Sep 27, 2013)

hi im totally new to the world of watch collection, wore this today..












got this from the bay, im not sure how good or if its even real...just trying to start somewhere


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Wore my 12 year old beater today to collect my new 27 year old car!
I can finally say my car is as old as me...Hopefully we'll age gracefully ?

1987 Volvo 340









Casio Tough Solar DB-E30


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Like most of the recent posts... not wearing a diver (goes to 100m, though)


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## jlschitown (Feb 5, 2015)

Not a dive watch but it's on a new waterproof strap!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Hexa on a Saddleback carbon black leather strap 
Have a good evening 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Tony Duronio (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tony Duronio said:


>


That's so nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Tony Duronio (May 2, 2005)

Thanks Brice. Happy I found one!


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Nice long walk has wiped her out!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Just in and sized. Hexa and the F74 forum hit one out of the park.
> 
> View attachment 2862761
> 
> ...


Congrats, looks great!
Still no sign of mine in Canada.
So anxious.


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)

bb


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

HAGWE..guys...Dave


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

OM on daddy duties


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ancon tank M26 on Toshi leather.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning,
TGIF, it's been a long week and am ready to take it easy this weekend. 
I'll start with the Pam 112 at the office. 
Have a great day. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This old guy today. Been my buddy for going on 17 years.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Onto a Hirsch Liberty. Looks stellar and is far more comfortable than the bulky ratcheting clasp. Shame, because the Hexa F74 bracelet is very nice.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Justaminute said:


> Congrats, looks great!
> Still no sign of mine in Canada.
> So anxious.


Any updates on your tracking? Hopefully it lands very soon.


----------



## Jax (Oct 22, 2009)

Green bezel combat sub on a funky teal and green suigeneric cloth nato.


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

SWEET GLYCINE!

The green is really interesting

Hamilton king scuba today


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

MM300 on leather again, love this "vintage" combo, it looks great and makes the watch look smaller than the bracelet, which doesn't hurt.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Any updates on your tracking? Hopefully it lands very soon.


Not yet....
An exercise in patience. We got over a meter of snow here last week so things are running slowly. 
But MY mailbox and driveway are extremely well cleaned out in anticipation.
It should have landed in Montreal at least by now but may have gotten rerouted by weather.
Did you order (or anyone) receive a rubber strap?


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Getting the pup some exercise with the CH6; with stingray shoes...


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

The Logo


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Justaminute said:


> Not yet....
> An exercise in patience. We got over a meter of snow here last week so things are running slowly.
> But MY mailbox and driveway are extremely well cleaned out in anticipation.
> It should have landed in Montreal at least by now but may have gotten rerouted by weather.
> Did you order (or anyone) receive a rubber strap?


Good to be fully ready.

I did not order the rubber strap. Now have mine on a leather strap and liking that combo a lot.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

On a new strap


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another round with the Hexa F74 LE on carbon black saddleback leather. 
Enjoy the weekend 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Ponte (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

can't take this off!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Alba AL4087X today. 
(caliber 7S26, Seiko automatic movement)


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Breakfast after work with the CH1


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Seppia said:


> MM300 on leather again, love this "vintage" combo, it looks great and makes the watch look smaller than the bracelet, which doesn't hurt.


Me too, looks great man.


----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)

Candle light with wife 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Deepsea.


----------



## estevezj777 (Feb 16, 2014)

bandoiler said:


> hi im totally new to the world of watch collection, wore this today..
> View attachment 2863177
> View attachment 2863185
> got this from the bay, im not sure how good or if its even real...just trying to start somewhere


Nice watch! I did some quick research (since I didn't know anything about the brand) and it's here. You have a Cortébert, apparently one of those very old and very good brands that declined over the years and were bought by another corporation. From Wikipedia: "Today the brand is owned by Perseo, while Perseo is owned by a very small family business the Fernus Company. They still sell watches under the Perseo name but these are merely logo-printed promo watches with ETA, Valjoux or Venus movements." Anyway, I think is a neat watch with an interesting history - enjoy it!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Watching yesterday's New Orleans Pelicans - OKC Thunder with my MM300


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

At the VET.....somebody is getting her shots today.


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

Recon GMT


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Here...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)

Newest acquisition...


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's been this one all day 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Enjoying my WilsonWatchWorks diver on generic bracelet.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thach said:


> Enjoying my WilsonWatchWorks diver on generic bracelet.
> View attachment 2891889
> 
> View attachment 2891905


You put a MKII dial in a WWW??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been alternating these two micros on Drew canvas, and later... We'll see... 
I'll admit I really like these day microbrews. 
Have a great Sunday 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bit of classic Panerai tonight.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> You put a MKII dial in a WWW??


Yessir! I'm not a fan of sterile dials AND. A huge fan of this 3-6-9 explorer style with extra "scientific" hash marks. 
I'm not one to leave well enough alone as evident by this MKIIOWC: 
Two micro-mashups that I like to believe are one-of-a-kind.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Climbed all wknd so no true diver.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I had switched to The Bali Ha'i C on Drew canvas for an afternoon bike ride with Zoé and the pups. 
Love this watch 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Quotron (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> You put a MKII dial in a WWW??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Probably the only way to get a watch that says MKII before the 2024 presidential elections...


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Rolex + zenith today....









Cesar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Quotron said:


> Probably the only way to get a watch that says MKII before the 2024 presidential elections...


 Ah ah!

Agreed.

Tho I still don't think it's right and MKII likes the idea 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Magrette regatarre 2011 limited edition ETA 2824


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wrist shot of the Bali Ha'i C









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Magrette regatarre 2011 limited edition ETA 2824
> 
> View attachment 2902258
> 
> ...


That's sexy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks. #27/50. I always liked the design but the miyota 8215 made me hesitate. Then they did a limited run with elabore 2824-2s and I couldn't resist.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)

Vostok Europe, partial color 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Base logo.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I'll start the week off with the Sea Dweller. 
Have a great day.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

casio mdv-106


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

used watch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wrist shot of the Bali Ha'i C
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the chronograph minute hand even if I mistook it for a GMT...New addition?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Fatboi_ET said:


> Love the chronograph minute hand even if I mistook it for a GMT...New addition?


Thanks. Yes I got it a week or so ago. Had the blue one long ago I had bought on the preorder and missed it. I had the opportunity to grab the black one from someone I know and am glad I did 
It's made in Switzerland and I like the design, dial with MOP subdials and color ici hands. It's also a 12hr CHRONO with both center minute and second hands. Truly a great piece and comes with a very nice bracelet too, leather and pelican case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Time Collector (Aug 14, 2012)

Wearing this while typing, but will be changing in a few.


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Working in my pseudo-office #3, Whole Foods. It has the best snacks of any of my makeshift offices.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Zenton M45; with crocodile shoes.


----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)

No quick date set, so I'm lazy with this one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Jaeger-LeCoultre NSA on a stitchless Drunkartstrap black Kodiac leather for a clean look. This watch is just so cool. Love it. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Evening switch to the Jaeger-LeCoultre NSA on a stitchless Drunkartstrap black Kodiac leather for a clean look. This watch is so cool. Love it.


I couldn't agree more!!!

Every time I see your pics of this watch.....I


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thejollywatcher said:


> I couldn't agree more!!!
> 
> Every time I see your pics of this watch.....I


Thank you so much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Shark Diver 45mm on SNPR Blood Diamond strap


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Can't take this off. Lemony!










I might as well be using a Gutenberg Press


----------



## Cristian_Florian (Feb 9, 2015)

OMG, at this hour i should be @work


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

casio mdv-106


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm wearing my favorite watch today, the Tudor blue sub 79090. 
Have a great day 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Seiko 6309


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Another shot...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Myman said:


> Seiko 6309
> View attachment 2917586


Love this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

One of my all time favourite Tool watches...


----------



## Dharmaboy (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Evening switch to the Jaeger-LeCoultre NSA on a stitchless Drunkartstrap black Kodiac leather for a clean look. This watch is just so cool. Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just *Awesome*.


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rockin'ron said:


>


Wow. That's a beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

sheriffd2 said:


> Just *Awesome*.


Hey buddy. 
Thanks man. I'll bring it down in April 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

BB mod with newly installed domed sapphire crystal










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

This watch is made for the endmill


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Tuna on leather nato, sorry for the reflection, my photography skills are very low


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Headed home and need a little orange for brighten the day  The Orange Bathys is really a cool watch and pics don't do it justice. Here on Art's canvas. 
Have a great evening 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Herma!!


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. That's a beauty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Agree. Been eyeballing this one.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Eingram141 (Apr 14, 2014)

Finished scaling fish at work.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

I finally pried the Pam 111 off my wrist after almost four weeks straight and am giving the EB SMP some much needed wrist time.



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

with the 10 today...have a good one guys...Dave


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

The ML masterpiece skeleton it is today


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and a good hump day to all 
It's #PamWednesday for me, 112 on an old oiled leather SNPR strap that's super soft. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Pritish (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Maranez on my newly acquired ammo strap.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today....









Regards

Cesar


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

A Little Old School, Tudor 7021/0


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Just landed. Took a chance on this one but couldn't resist given the price. Looked good to me in pics and I like it even better in person. Love the acrylic dome and sandwich dial. No forced patina for me.

First impression is this is a great buy for the cost. Doesn't feel as big as I thought it would. I have a < 7" wrist but it's flat and wide on top which I think helps with the long lugs.



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Had a rough day at work with a less than positive call with IA  but am going home now  and switching to the Hexa LE on Drew canvas. 
Have a great evening. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

After an exhausting afternoon dealing with car salesman and driving all around looking for the best deal I decided the Delfin would make me relax. Story ended with a vehicle purchase so not all was a waste.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

quicksilver7 said:


> After an exhausting afternoon dealing with car salesman and driving all around looking for the best deal I decided the Delfin would make me relax. Story ended with a vehicle purchase so not all was a waste.


️Congrats. What did u get?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

earlier today while in the field with my dog on my modded golf cart (not as good as other stories but...)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm going with the Rolex Sea Dweller today. Love this watch 
Have a great day. B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Just arrived !!!

NOS Technos skydiver from 1993


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> ️Congrats. What did u get?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks. Nothing too exciting but a 2016 CX-5. No real world pictures yet. Pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

quicksilver7 said:


> Thanks. Nothing too exciting but a 2016 CX-5. No real world pictures yet. Pick it up tomorrow.


Nice. ️Congrats. . Love that car. Bought my wife the same last year for Valentine's Day as her car was getting old and needed $ repairs. 
She LOVES it. Drives pretty sporty. 
She has the red one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

kca said:


> Just landed. Took a chance on this one but couldn't resist given the price. Looked good to me in pics and I like it even better in person. Love the acrylic dome and sandwich dial. No forced patina for me.
> 
> First impression is this is a great buy for the cost. Doesn't feel as big as I thought it would. I have a < 7" wrist but it's flat and wide on top which I think helps with the long lugs.
> 
> ...


Looks nice on your wrist, it fits well.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

The "Hovercraft"



Sent from my iPhone by an invisible robot...


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

My last acquisition, got it this morning from Certified Watch Store. 
I placed the order a week ago and even if the site said it was in stock, it was not (the upside here is I got a fresh watch). 
They ordered it immediately and to make up for the delay they shipped next day delivery. 
They were very responsive and I appreciated the attention. 
Price was also the best I could find online. 
I have no affiliation with them but just wanted to provide the community with some info.

Here it is:
Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

alex79 said:


> Looks nice on your wrist, it fits well.


Thanks! I'm really liking it so far. Different from anything else in my collection.

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Just another day at the office!


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## NutmegInPajamas (Feb 2, 2015)

Blue Mako on blue Hirsch Carbon strap.

(sorry for lighting and cell phone pic quality- college dorm lighting isnt the best)


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

The indomitable Invicta today! Have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Just came in the mail,


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Non diver today. Haven't worn this one in years. Was my daily watch from 2002 to about 2008 around the time I first discovered this place. Crazy how it now feels so small. Not that it was a large watch to begin with but it felt normal to me back then.

Anyway, it's my most sentimental watch and it's a shame it's been neglected so long so I've decided to make an effort to get it back in the rotation. It's really comfortable and will be nice to wear for a change of pace from all my larger watches.

Have a great day!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

It's one of my all time favorites, maybe I'll get one when i turn 40 or something, out of my price range right now unfortunately. 
Congrats on a beautiful icon


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow, what a one-two sequence guys!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

olive drab SD45 on custom crocodile.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

blue stargate


----------



## VVinstonVVolfe (Jan 16, 2015)

First post - first real watch I have every owned (decided to get myself a bonus present). I bought this from a forum member a few weeks ago and based my a decision a lot on the posts here. 40mm (I have a pretty small wrist).

Today is the zulu strap, but I included a bracelet picture as well.

My only issue / question so far is that if I take it off for ~10 to 12 hours at night it stops running. Not sure if this is a normal amount of time or if I need to contact the company (I think they are on a long break right now anyway). Maybe not the right place for this - - but I didn't want to start a new post.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

I believe that this one is aproved by john mayer hehehe....









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Just wore this today doing some Stand Up Paddling.


----------



## casavova007 (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry can't talk right now driving


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Home time


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Went to the Hexa...









Sent directly from my Nexus 7 through my brain using outlawed technology and weird science.


----------



## guy0783 (Jul 25, 2012)

Super Sea Wolf today.


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

VVinstonVVolfe said:


> View attachment 2942066
> View attachment 2942082
> 
> 
> ...


If you wound it fully (ie you wore it a full day) then yes it is unusual that it would stop at night. 
The movement inside (eta2824) should have a power reserve of 40 hours. 
Try giving approx 20 turns of the crown in the morning, then wear it all day. If it stops after only 10 hours there's definitely something wrong


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Back on my favourite mechanical, TGIF guys =)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

pepcr1 said:


> Just came in the mail,


Lovely!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Maranez on ammo leather.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Borealis Scout Sniper







*


----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)

Scuba dude


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and happy Friday. 
Wearing my favorite watch, The Tudor 79090


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Wearing my good luck charm for Friday 13th.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today: 









Regards

Cesar


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Lots of sunshine today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

MPP; G14


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

Blumo, like most days.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Jason Voorhees would be proud.



Sent from my iPhone by an invisible robot...


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## bobamarkfett (Feb 14, 2011)

Sinn 103 a Sa


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Still rocking the Hammy Khaki Auto 38mm. 
Love it


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing my favorite watch, The Tudor 79090


that Tudor is *Spectacular *!


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello from Greece!! I am wearing my favorite watch... Seiko skx399 with leather strap...

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)

Black Bay...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Will3020 said:


> that Tudor is *Spectacular *!


Thank you so much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

111. Have a good night!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Will3020 said:


> that Tudor is *Spectacular *!


Undoubtedly. So much better than everything else on this page


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Chris


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

scurfawatches.com


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

powboyz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes.....that really works Jack!! Crakka...have a good one mate Dave....


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> Yes.....that really works Jack!! Crakka...have a good one mate Dave....


Thanks Dave!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. Starting the long weekend with the Scurfa. 
Have a great day 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

glycine


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

This diver


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

SRP637 on Zulu


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Berwolf (Jul 17, 2014)

Oris for the weekend.


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## casavova007 (Dec 23, 2010)

Say hello to my little friend !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Something with a little red for Valentine's Day.


----------



## guy0783 (Jul 25, 2012)

Omega PO


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Switching it over to the Vintage 42.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Straight from wornandwound pose thread


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Seiko SRP637
Valentines present from my lovely lady.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Just as good in the bush as it is in the ocean.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Just got back from the gun range with the missus. AND she got me a new leather strap for my SKX for V-Day. Talk about a great wife. Now I'm kicking back and watching a little of the Pro-Am. Cheers everyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Home Depot run...


----------



## slccj (Mar 24, 2012)

I haven't posted here in ages but this is the end of a muddy, steep forest service road on today's motorcycle ride.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MDV-501 Marlin


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing my Seiko Monster on this rainy Sunday


----------



## Pritish (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Steinhart 100atm.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On the right


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Borealis Scout Sniper On Isofrane
*


----------



## pz93c (Sep 29, 2007)

Pants.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seems to have become my Sunday beater.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Miday switch... Marathon JSAR
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Hexa F74 LE on the Hexa red rubber for a relax sunday. 









Nice detail on rubber strap


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

This:


While this is happening


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sorry you are in the snow man... We fled to Florida because it's 20 below in Buffalo, NY!


----------



## Neil Brown (Jan 3, 2015)

I literally change my watches two to three times a day currently I am testing Chinese watches because they seem to be getting a bad press. Anyway so I`m wearing a WILON it says it a tourbillion, it isnt its an open heart and its on the left hand side as opposed to the 6 o clock postion, timing wise it isnt that special but I dont have an issue with that as I dont work through my hit and run disability. also I wear a CHENXI Quartz watch the timing on this piece is excellent, oh and I wear a gift I dont know what or where it comes from, it may even be a knock off of something it says V6 Its a big watch with dials THAT DONT APPEAR TO DO MUCH. It keeps good time having said that.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

blue


----------



## Neil Brown (Jan 3, 2015)

oh and I forgot to add that I carry around two Chinese pocket watches from the same company Nuoshi Watch Co., Ltd. with different names Leondi and Ogle the Ogle is better and is automatic and they are extremely good looking I have no complaints about them and starting to enjoy pocket watches.


----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

Bathys Ruth...my favorite


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Looking for a vacation rental for April in central west Florida then need to take the little one shopping 

Switched to the Jaeger-LeCoultre NSA on green canvas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Put my pilot/diver on a bund.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

An oldie from WWW


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Looking for a vacation rental for April in central west Florida then need to take the little one shopping
> 
> Switched to the Jaeger-LeCoultre NSA on green canvas.
> 
> ...


Will be down in Orlando for two weeks in april.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

petersenjp said:


> Will be down in Orlando for two weeks in april.


Wow. Nice. Kids only get a week inApril, wish we could do two
Usually we go back in he summer for two weeks, well last summer my wife and kids stayed a month and I went for two weeks. This summer though we are visiting family in France.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

My wife is out of town which means I'm on the golf course, yelling "fore!".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Jack1775 said:


> View attachment 2974202
> 
> 
> My wife is out of town which means I'm on the golf course, yelling "fore!".
> ...


I'm jealous, really got the itch to play, and for my wife to be out of town...lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

5661nicholas said:


> I'm jealous, really got the itch to play, and for my wife to be out of town...lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha yeah, I originally had to work today, but it ended up being much shorter of a day than anticipated so I figured I better capitalize on this opportunity. Now if only the ball went even remotely where I wanted it to...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

slccj said:


> I haven't posted here in ages but this is the end of a muddy, steep forest service road on today's motorcycle ride.


Very Beautiful!!

Mine says Hi! from the east coast.









I hope my significant modification isn't noticeable to the non-owner...
J


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

A quick evening change of pace while enjoying a stogie on my back patio. Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

Different shades of the Caribbean


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Carpetface (May 22, 2014)

Came this morning. My first ever diver, and I can honestly say I love it.

Custom built 80's Seiko 6009-1290 from EBay.

Had severe reservations about the size on my 6 1/2 inch wrist, but it fits perfectly due to its lug to lug.


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Maranez on Spanish leather.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Not liking the snow, but at least it allows me to work from home.


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Nemoskywalker (Sep 12, 2014)

Sent from one of my four iPads


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Slept in and been doing nothing  but taking Zoé shopping soon. 
Ive been wearing the Scurfa this morning. Really enjoying this one. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Back to the Doxa on this sunny morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

SubC on a Peralon. One of my favorite straps.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ancon on Toshi leather.

View attachment 2984002


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa for #BourbonTime -









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Was indulging in a very similar activity. 
Hammy + Ardbeg (my favorite islay)


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Alba axhe83x1 (inner diving bezel)


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Going from cold New York to colder Toronto on a business trip. 
Bringing the Hammy with me










Timekeeping has been pretty outstanding so far


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Panerai Titanium Submersible on Spanish leather.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Icy Tuesday here  Rolex Sea Dweller pulled Jeep deicing duty 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

casio mdv-106


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Still snow stuck with no plow in sight. Remind me why I pay taxes?


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Sunny with a chill









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Wearing my self-modded SOXA SKX007 today


----------



## GuardsRed (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

007


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Oris tonight.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Polar white Ægir CD-1 to match the crappy Charlotte weather 

Have a good evening. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Slipping this one on for the ride home...


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

I might as well be using a Gutenberg Press


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


A "varied collection" you got there; Maranez to Tudor... That's variety.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watermanxxl said:


> A "varied collection" you got there; Maranez to Tudor... That's variety.


Thanks. It's not about the price or name on the dial, I buy what I like and and enjoy wearing my <$200 Scurfa as much as my 8000$ NSA. There is something to like in many styles, brands and price range 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## manubenirevi (Jan 20, 2015)

Greetings!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. It's not about the price or name on the dial, I buy what I like and and enjoy wearing my <$200 Scurfa as much as my 8000$ NSA. There is something to like in many styles, brands and price range
> 
> Every now and again someone hits the nail right on the head!!
> 
> And you just did.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

And today is Kontiki day.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Kalmar II arrived yesterday, full lume white dial.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm wearing the Jaeger-LeCoultre NSA on a DrewStraps italian leather strap. 
Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Looks like another work from home day!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

My "Bumblebee" today.










Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Arrived today, Oris Maldives. A beautiful watch but likely a "catch & release" The search goes on...(and on...and on....)


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Amazing Orient M-FORCE today! Have a great day guys!!


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

silver dial almost matches the grey sky!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice strap Ron...


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

watermanxxl said:


> Nice strap Ron...


Thanks!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Loving the new Scurfa diver, with a dial reminiscent of the 2254, which I love. The dome and slightly inclined ceramic bezel really make the watch. 
Have to wear it again tonight 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Loving the new Scurfa diver, with a dial reminiscent of the 2254, which I love. The dome and slightly inclined ceramic bezel really make the watch.
> Have to wear it again tonight
> 
> 
> ...


Great second pic! Best shot of the dial I've seen, and really can't wait to get mine now.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Really looks awesome on the Isofrane.

Enjoying a drink after a VERY long business day in Toronto. 
My God is anybody hiring in the Caribbean? I'll take a 50% pay cut today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you both. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A little Pam love on this freezing Thursday 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

today the best budget (quartz) diver money can buy casio mdv106


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ancon Tank.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Wearing my newly arrived Obris Morgan Explorer II "FourBees" (ie *B*lasted / *B*lue (dial) / *B*lue (bezel) / *B*lue (writing on the dial) )


----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna Monster just arrived


----------



## pockits (Feb 7, 2015)

Right now MM


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Still flying on my pink airplane










Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## felipefuda (Aug 2, 2013)

Enviado de meu RAZR HD usando Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

It is SOFA KING freezing out !!!


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Got this today and honestly for a $42 watch I'm impressed. Screw down crown, 200m rating, VK64 Mecaquartz, and a surprise. Strap appears to have something exactly like Brady Bars for easy strap removal.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Steinhart bronze NavB 44... And it's still a beast at 44mm 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

New shoes for my SUN023..


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!!

Today is #FavoriteFriday  with my blue Tudor sub 709090

Have a great Friday everyone. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## youknowmyKEEZ (Nov 18, 2014)

Been a week since I got my PO XL 2500D. Lots of wrist time so far 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Just picked up, Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel on Bonetto Cinturini


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Really glad it's the weekend  I'll kick it off with the Steinhart Nav B-Uhr bronze on a Micah strap as the stock strap was too bulky. 
Have a good evening 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

thejollywatcher said:


> Still flying on my pink airplane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is a really swish piece Jolly! Really like it...Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

An old TAG I got online a few years ago. A bit beat but still looks good. Box it came in looks ancient!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Titanium








[/url]


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

First full day on the wrist with my new acquisition, my Seamaster 300.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Old school Aquadive that landed yesterday


----------



## markmartens81 (Apr 8, 2014)

I'll be wearing the content of this just arrived box today...


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Skating time for my son


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Scurfa!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seppia said:


> Scurfa!


️Congrats. U like it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey guys

This morning, I started with the Hexa F74 LE on the red Hexa rubber. Really liking this watch, great dial and perfect size for me.

Have a great Saturday. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CristiT (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> ️Congrats. U like it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks!
Yes I do, very happy to have found a 40mm, thin diver, they don't seem to exist any more 
I am not fully satisfied by the look of the Bonetto Cinturini on it, it sticks out of the lug too much.










It's a shame because I really love the look of this rubber strap










I'll try find something thinner, if you have suggestions I'm open!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seppia said:


> Thanks!
> Yes I do, very happy to have found a 40mm, thin diver, they don't seem to exist any more
> I am not fully satisfied by the look of the Bonetto Cinturini on it, it sticks out of the lug too much.
> 
> ...


40mm exists like a sub or sub homage from Raven and Squale. Also the Moray 40, Helson and others.

Yeah that's the problem with BC straps and why I never buy them. That roundes lug end looks silly on most watches unless lugs are beefy and lug holes closer to case. I have one on today on mh Hexa and its limit but not ideal. 
For rubber best will be Isofrane or a look like such as the high quality one benarus sells. 
Otherwise I recommend a canvas from My buddy Art Panerai7 here and a nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm waiting on the coffee to brew, my dog is waiting for me to finish the coffee and take her on a walk. Happy Saturday everyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

Christopher Ward Trident in the warm Arizona sun. Stay warm, all.

Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

Started out today with this.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This afternoon I will be wearing the Steinhart NavB-Uhr on a Micah strap that is less bulky near the lugs and make the watch wear better on my smallish wrist. 
It's still a big watch for my wrist but looks much better and I dig it 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> 40mm exists like a sub or sub homage from Raven and Squale. Also the Moray 40, Helson and others.
> 
> Yeah that's the problem with BC straps and why I never buy them. That roundes lug end looks silly on most watches unless lugs are beefy and lug holes closer to case. I have one on today on mh Hexa and its limit but not ideal.
> For rubber best will be Isofrane or a look like such as the high quality one benarus sells.
> ...


Thanks
Unfortunately the Benarus does not come in 20mm, and I will not shell out $140 for an Isofrane 
I'll look around


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Seppia said:


> Thanks
> Unfortunately the Benarus does not come in 20mm, and I will not shell out $140 for an Isofrane
> I'll look around


Might I suggest the new rubber strap ISO clone from Obris Morgan? Good fun for under $20.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Project time...


----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

Korsbek Recon GMT


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

no "actual" water sports today!! can only read about it....


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

5661nicholas said:


> Might I suggest the new rubber strap ISO clone from Obris Morgan? Good fun for under $20.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, looks perfect. 
Do you have it? I am just afraid it's too stiff


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Seppia said:


> Thanks, looks perfect.
> Do you have it? I am just afraid it's too stiff


I have 2 on order, there is a very in depth review posted in the Dive section, and reports are it is damn near as soft as and ISO. I will report my findings upon arrival.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

So my Kobold Seal Ti has been a favourite ever since I bought it a couple of years ago...







...right now it's on a Worn & Wound brick red leather NATO...this watch never gets old.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

5661nicholas said:


> I have 2 on order, there is a very in depth review posted in the Dive section, and reports are it is damn near as soft as and ISO. I will report my findings upon arrival.


Thanks I just read the review. They seem to be longer than the Isofrane, so unfortunately it will not work for me as I wore the ISO on the next to last hole: (pic from the review)









Not to go off topic, here's what I am wearing right now, a vintage heuer already set on Italian time as I am getting ready to board my flight


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## jackoliowen (Jun 11, 2010)

Citizen Eco 
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seppia said:


> Thanks
> Unfortunately the Benarus does not come in 20mm, and I will not shell out $140 for an Isofrane
> I'll look around


Get a used one for 70-90$

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

I love Sundays, have a good one guys =)


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

My beater on the best day of the week!


----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This morning I wore these two beauties and wow that grey dial just pops. The brushing is perfect on it. 
I'll switch soon for Zoé's chorus club performance 

Todd freakin nailed those CD-1 !!!


















This wrist shot doesn't do the dial justice. Sorry Todd. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hoping this will help melt the snow faster.<

br />


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Tea Party time


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Sent from my Oneplus One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Jaeger-LeCoultre NSA for Zoé's performance, Charlotte Mecklenburg Schools Elementary Honors Chorus. 









My boy tubs sneaked in the photo. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## celtics1984 (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

Slapped this before I changed the date.


----------



## RICH61703 (Oct 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Today, wearing Citizen NY0046 (luminous dial) on shark mesh bracelet.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea Dweller Monday here to start the work week.

To me, it's become clear it doesn't get better than a classic sub or SD case for a daily wearer. 

Have a great day!!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll wear my new #Ægir CD-1 with a cool grey brushed dial on a Drew canvas tonight.

I think I prefer it to the white but both dials truly are killer. Todd nailed this watch. 
The case is fantastic and the watch is lighter than the CD-2 with a larger dial 
Perfect lines and proportions too IMhO.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Helbros 200m


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Casio MDV-103 Duro 200 today


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

not sure re this Z ...what do you think of the pip LUME only bezel? Have a good one guys Dave


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Eterna Kontiki Super.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Brrrr!

-23F this morning


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD for a snowy ride.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Obris Morgan Explorer II on its "aqua" "obrisfrane"...


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Bought this beauty 3 years ago today. Still turns me on .


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I have a busy day with 4 hours of meetings then 5 hours straight of interviews to help a fellow manager. 10 candidates. It's like speed dating 
So I'm wearing my favorite watch.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Back in my hometown in Italy, looking out of the window with my Scurfa still set on NYC time









Now a pic where you actually see the watch, I have put it on an Hirsch Pure and I really like it


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

welcome back buddy 
is that Lago di Como?

gorgeous place anyway



Seppia said:


> Back in my hometown in Italy, looking out of the window with my Scurfa still set on NYC time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Deep blue.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Back in my hometown in Italy, looking out of the window with my Scurfa still set on NYC time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that is beautiful!!, the watch, but especially the view. I'm so jealous, we are due to get another 3-8" of snow today on top of what's already on the ground. Spring can't come soon enough!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes that's Lago Di Como, I love getting back home even for a very short while. 
Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

No longer "stocked up" on Aquadives...just THIS one is a keeper


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

white stargate


----------



## Frogman4me (Apr 8, 2010)

Doxa 300 no T


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Omega 2220.8


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## TenaciousT (Jun 21, 2011)

My newest acquisition. I may love this one more than my PO XL.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

007 back on oyster bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lyonsroar (May 20, 2009)

It hasn't left my wrist this week.


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

_One of my New favorites..Just Came in today.. S Vintage Red with with new color dial..and vintage beaming lume..
_


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Seiko 7005 8052


----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Gsar to get the oil moving


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time to go home and taking the laptop as I have some catching up to do. 
Predicting 5-10" of snow in Charlotte, so you know it'll be a mess tomorrow

Wearing my bronze Steinhart NavB-Uhr on a Micah leather this evening. I love the well executed brushed sunburst grey dial (tho I can't seem to capture it right) and satin bronze case. Still trying to figure out whether to keep this one a while or move it due to size. 

Have a great evening.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Changed to a squeezed 22mm Alpha strap on 20mm lugs after trying out a black Perlon


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

-Slonie


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Slonie said:


> View attachment 3099146
> 
> 
> -Slonie


T25?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

,







have a good one guys..Dave


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm wearing my base Pam 112 on a basic black leather. Simple is better. 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Davidhu (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Eterna .


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Amazing Unitas 6497 on a pocket watch dial imposing 52mm case! Have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarmajor (Jan 24, 2010)

Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Spacemaster Orbital LE and have been wearing it for the last 2 weeks on Palmerston Island in the Cook Islands.








Sarmajor


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Afternoon hike









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Afternoon hike









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

007


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Falowing the "007"










And contenpling this beauty


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I am wearing the Hexa F74 LE 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Love that hexa, going with the flyback on my very first nato strap that arrived yesterday... Loving it after wearing super thick straps for years so just ordered a custom grey leather nato for this to be made tonight


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Crezo said:


> Love that hexa, going with the flyback on my very first nato strap that arrived yesterday... Loving it after wearing super thick straps for years so just ordered a custom grey leather nato for this to be made tonight


Thanks. Hexa was a surprise. Came out so nice 

But that Pam of yours is no joke  what a beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Rolex GMT today.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

CW C11 Makaira Pro 500:


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Deepsea.


----------



## GrailWatches (Oct 28, 2014)

JoeKing said:


> First full day on the wrist with my new acquisition, my Seamaster 300.


They did such an amazing job with the recreation, awesome piece!


----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning! 
Can't wait for the weekend but for now, gotta go to work.

I'm loving the CD-1, the grey brushed dial with those polished appliqué hour markets just works for me. Case size and proportions are just spot on. The watch just oozes quality IMhO.

Well done, Todd! The Drew canvas fits it like a glove. Thanks Mark 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Today my "Planet Fossil" is making its debut on the wrist. Sort of a weird PO/Mako homage that is enormous (48mm) but I did the splashes of colors.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WhiteSpy (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Casual Friday. (although let's face it, just about every day is a casual day for me...)


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

My first Sinn arrives


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Quick shot with my Volvo after getting her washed and waxed.


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

Going camo today.


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Danny T said:


>


These are the first photos I've seen with this bezel. Works well with and sets off the black dial. The stingray strap looks fantastic.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Just came back from the sap treatment.... New hands, cristal, full serviced... 









Not bad for a 35/36 years old luminous...








Regards

Cesar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Let's start the weekend 
Tudor sub 79090 for a chill Friday evening 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## slccj (Mar 24, 2012)

First post here in months. I'm really liking my Orthos.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

W3MKII (day-time lume shots courtesy of California sunshine)
View attachment 3120514

View attachment 3120522

View attachment 3120530

View attachment 3120538


----------



## bpterb (Feb 5, 2015)

Enjoying lil TV.. "Blue Bloods" with my.........









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## p3l3r (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my NEXUS 7 directly from my brain using outlawed technology and weird science


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

GrailWatches said:


> They did such an amazing job with the recreation, awesome piece!


Thanks. It wears just right.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Oris.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Orient Planet
*


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Afternoon tea with my beautiful wifey and my beater Ballistic...


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Waiting to get vehicle inspected, listening to 2Pac, and then headed to post office where a package is waiting with a beads of rice bracelet for this one:


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

3000m DB Diver


----------



## RICH61703 (Oct 3, 2009)

getting ready for crossfit 15.1 and BUTKUS in the background

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Sporting my Pam 111 for a trip to Lego Land with the girls. Have a great day!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Had a training class this morning before a test later this afternoon and wearing the casual sporty Scurfa Diver One Silicon 2. Love this watch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
Had this on all day - & now it's already night here...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


>


Looks good on that strap, Dave. Is it a leather NATO?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent using Tapatalk


Thanks now I want one.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Late afternoon switch to a new arrival just picked up at FedEx. But how did they FedEx know what was in the box? Coincidence? I think not.

Have a good evening!




























Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpterb (Feb 5, 2015)

Sweet watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm currently wearing this little guy.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

bpterb said:


> Sweet watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

I'm very happy with this one. I've read about the legibility of these at extreme angles and it really is amazing. Hard to explain but when looking at it from the side it almost looks as though the dial is printed on the crystal if that makes any sense.

Very cool effect.

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

kca said:


> Late afternoon switch to a new arrival just picked up at FedEx. But how did they FedEx know what was in the box? Coincidence? I think not.
> 
> Have a good evening!
> 
> ...


️Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks Brice!

Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This beauty tonight 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

cesar scarambone said:


> Just came back from the sap treatment.... New hands, cristal, full serviced...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's outstanding, are you positive it never was replaced? 
Nice watch


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

This is putting a big smile on my face this morning. Have a great day!



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam 88 this morning.









Dont know what this yellow thing is in the sky today??

Perhaps you guys in California could tell me!!

Its interrupting the rain whatever it is.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

This modded seiko as usual to work out








Earlier this was not my wrist


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*SERKET REEF DIVER 3.0
*


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

KarmaToBurn said:


> I'm currently wearing this little guy.


Next to an Orange amp to boot!! Sweet!!

Sent from my iPhone by an invisible robot...


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

CH6 ..


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

The Ides of March...



Sent from my iPhone by an invisible robot...


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

The bracelet has taken some flack in the forums but I like it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning all
Wearing the Pam 112 on Drew canvas for church with the fam then to take our niece shopping for her birthday and to dinner at a Steakhouse 
Have a great Sunday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Have a great sunday!

















Cesar


----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)

Lum Tec B3


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Sinn Sunday


----------



## sbarnold (Dec 20, 2014)

Can't take this new Sumo mod off but I managed to change the strap.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Back in NYC enjoying Cavs - Rockets with my SMP midsize


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Harpoon
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm kicking off the work week with the beautiful Zeppelin LZ129 on a Hirsch leather strap. 
Have a great week. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Full metal jacket right now (well almost)


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Grand Seiko to kick off the week. 
I'm being abused by jet lag, already falling asleep


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Panerai Subby.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Just popped this on for a quick drink with friends tonight.


----------



## kulpret (Feb 11, 2012)

106v on a new black leather w/red stitch strap.


----------



## scottown (Mar 2, 2006)

West Coast Time Blackfin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally going home and gonna wear my Sea Dweller tonight. 
Is it crazy that I still think about adding a SubC to the rotation when I have this one ??!  instead of finally trying the BP Bathyscaphe?? Im torn










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Finally going home and gonna wear my Sea Dweller tonight.
> Is it crazy that I still think about adding a SubC to the rotation when I have this one ??!  instead of finally trying the BP Bathyscaphe?? Im torn
> 
> 
> ...


Had I the means, I'd pull the trigger tomorrow..... So I don't think you're crazy at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Finally going home and gonna wear my Sea Dweller tonight.
> Is it crazy that I still think about adding a SubC to the rotation when I have this one ??!  instead of finally trying the BP Bathyscaphe?? Im torn
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't you flip your last sub? Maybe you already know the answer .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Still this. Have a good night!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Marathon Midsize today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

TudorTuesday for me  
Love this old thing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

At the terminal....


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Had a last second change of mind and switched to the tuna.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

After one year of abstinence, without buying anything (ok the seiko 62mas and the citizen aqualand doesnt count hehehe) i bought a new to me watch that i always wanted but never had the opportunity to have a good deal, so it showed up last week and i got it yesterday. Man, what a beautiful watch. ... Changed the bracelet for a green hirsh terra that i already have. (acctualy in like so much this strap that i believe that i bought the watch because i didnt have any 22mm lugs watch that i could use this strap hehehe)


































Regards

Cesar


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

011


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

I just received this Timex Depth Gauge Thermometer in the mail. I couldn't pass up this 200m quartz Chrono for $90 shipped. It came on a (budget) bracelet, so I immediately put it on a silicone strap. It's a beast and I'm loving it.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I am wearing the fun Bathys 100F









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Still this one, since last Friday.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Sent from my Oneplus One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea Dweller Wednesday and 77F here today after recent cold it'll feel like 90 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

ChuckW said:


> Sent from my Oneplus One using Tapatalk.


Nice watch! Is this the one with parminiagi movement? How do you like it?

Today again









Regards

Cesar


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Colt 44


----------



## clydefrog (Dec 31, 2011)

Today's watch on my wrist: Rare bird alert, Jacques Monnat NYC Yachting diver chrono Valjoux 7730 with blue sunburst dial in almost perfect condition. 
I'm not sure if I'm going to keep or sell it though. 









For more of my collection go to http://instagram.com/kabaclyde/


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

cesar scarambone said:


> Nice watch! Is this the one with parminiagi movement? How do you like it?


Yes, It has the Parmigiani Fleurier movement. I love it. Thinner than other AD models, it has the perfect size and look on the wrist and after nearly two days, the timekeeping is still spot on.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Pam 111. On Horween Natural CXL strap. Have a great day!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Waiting on the missus at the train station.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Eterna Kontiki Super.


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> Eterna Kontiki Super.
> 
> View attachment 3176114


Fab close-up of one of the great watches BigClive!

Hopin' to get one ...one day!

Regards

Mark


----------



## Commander Crabb (Nov 7, 2006)

1000m. WestCoasTime

LCDR Crabb
SSK


----------



## Potatotree (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Seiko 6309


----------



## MARATHON&ALLOTHERS (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

007


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Gmt


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

clydefrog said:


> Today's watch on my wrist: Rare bird alert, Jacques Monnat NYC Yachting diver chrono Valjoux 7730 with blue sunburst dial in almost perfect condition.
> I'm not sure if I'm going to keep or sell it though.
> 
> 
> ...


Love this. I'll follow you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing the Hexa F74 LE on a carbon black saddleback leather strap. Works really well. 
Really liking this watch, nice dial and just enough red. Size is just right for me too. 
Time to go home. 
Have a good evening. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Plane landed a good 2.5 hours late, just got to my hotel in Houston and tomorrow alarm is set a 6am. 
Nothing crazy but I like when planes are on time and I have timed or a quick dinner better 
I think I deserve a drink!










Aside from the speedy reduced (a gift from my wife) I think the sbgx053 is probably my favorite watch. 
The quality of everything is just insane, if the IRS gives me good news I might be adding a blue faced sbgx065. 
Only issue is they have the same bracelet, anybody got any idea how it looks on leather?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

The latest in my possession, very happy with it, size, built, materials, and the look


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Faithful Lagunare, we have covered many miles together.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys....Dave


----------



## manubenirevi (Jan 20, 2015)

Tribute to 1968.

Regards.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

New to me but older than me Enicar Sherpa Graph  on a green Heuerville leather strap. 
Have a great day. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Starting with a G for gym. Then probably switching to the UX on a new tegimented bracelet that should be landing later this am.

Have a great day!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice strap Rocket.


----------



## cgjane (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today with the submariner big brother here.....









Regards

Cesar


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Panerai 0000


----------



## Brian883 (Oct 11, 2014)

Omega SHOM today... love it!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent using Tapatalk


Nice watch. Just received mine this week.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Deciding on a combo...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

The Sinn Tegimented bracelet arrived. Slapped it on the UX and sized. Sizing was a snap and a nice change. I usually don't care too much about packaging and really still don't as long as the item arrives safe. That being said, I have to say I was pretty impressed with the packaging for the bracelet. Nice Sinn box with a felt-like lined bottom with cut outs for everything. Came complete with tools including another Screw Driver/Push tool. Nice touch. Then again it was pretty expensive.

Went with the Tegimented bracelet even though I have the non-Tegimented case. The color doesn't match 100% but I think it looks good and like the idea of having a more scratch resistant bracelet. Curious to see how it holds up.

Anyway, I'm happy to have the bracelet as another comfortable option. Have a good one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

After trying out a bracelet and then several straps it's become very clear to me that nothing feels/looks as good to me as the original rubber on this old guy.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Just received today. First orange Doxa and first 1200t. I am liking it


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

The sbgx053 is freaking awesome


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

PANERAI 389 here ..


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

Dan01 said:


> Just received today. First orange Doxa and first 1200t. I am liking it


A GRAIL Doxa. Congrats!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ægir CD-1 on DrewCanvas tonight. I love the case design and size too, it just sits perfectly on the wrist. That gray brushed dial ain't too bad either 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

mark1972 said:


> A GRAIL Doxa. Congrats!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Mark! Kind of fell in my lap and I was weak. For a change


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

HAGWE guys...Dave


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

372 on Spanish leather.


----------



## teaman2004 (Aug 6, 2009)

Mod golden tuna


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Incusore, Italian for Commando or raider, the inspiration came from the miniature sub marine crews of WW2.

The strap is Black Canvas Para by Steveostraps, hand made to order, the photo's do not do the strap justice.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Classic, i had a Pam Power Reserve auto with modified ETA movement, sold it, i like the classic look of your Pammy.


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Alyazirat (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Seiko SKX007 3.6.9.12 Mod
*


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam Friday as I go to work late after dropping off Zoé at school  
Hoping to stop by the new Blancpain AD tonight to finally try on the Bathyscaphe (and maybe even an AP diver  )


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## KLaFaille (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Can't go wrong for $76, it's more accurate that my 4r36 monster..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Zeno Army Diver LE, No. 12 of 20:


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

NOS 77 on just arrived Isofrane


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The latest 42mm Moray, DLC and the famous dart dial  Steve did a great job as usual 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

UX still. Really like the Tegimented bracelet so far.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my NEXUS 7 directly from my brain using outlawed technology and weird science


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## steven68 (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Today à diver, à cold one


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing this giant Alba diver (with Seiko 7s26 movt.) today


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Orange!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## cgjane (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a great day guys. Headed to Krav with the new DLC Moray 42 dart dial on a Drunkartstrap Kodiak strap. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## TZWang (Jan 16, 2014)

Going into my Saturday Stats midterm with this one, hope it brings me luck!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Marathon Midsize


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

Stargate


----------



## CristiT (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## casavova007 (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't know. I just like vintage lately. Here is my Chronomat from 1984.


----------



## limatime (Jun 26, 2014)

First day with the Trident! After over a week in customs, it was finally determined that my watch was NOT filled with drugs.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Still "breaking in" my new Helson Shark Diver!


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

This one


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

Korsbek Recon GMT


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Wearing my very first automatic which was given to me as a wedding present. 
I fell in love with mechanical watches ever since...


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Colt 44


----------



## tabbywmollya (Mar 4, 2015)

My Seiko 7s26 mod.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

pepcr1 said:


> Colt 44


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Nishant said:


> PANERAI 389 here ..


Long time dont see your nice photos here.... This pam is awesome. Today wearing this 50 years old young watch...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a great Sunday everyone. We are going to church and am wearing the Sea Dweller. Love it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Same as above for my relaxing Sunday at home with the family. I hope everyone has a rejuvenating day.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yep wrong date. Trying to help spring get here faster


----------



## fristil (Feb 14, 2006)

Steinhart Military 42 DLC


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

MM300 on Hirsch pure


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## limatime (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Lilhoody (Jan 3, 2008)

Aqua Dive NOS model 77


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Afternoon switch to the Bremont on Bas&Lokes leather


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Afternoon switc here to...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bathys on NatoStrapCo leather strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Technically this wasn't exactly "right now" but a few hours earlier.

Hmm, pretty blurry. Let me try again.


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

This!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Aquadive 500 on braided nylon V2 dial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Sub to start the week...









I just found some photos from a watch that's not with me anymore, a tudor blackbay but are nice photos so i think would be nice to share with you guys... Those photos were taken last may on my vacation in orlando/fl and this is the closest that i got to dive in the last 18 years hehehe....

















Regards

Cesar


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## cgjane (Feb 10, 2011)

Still the one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I wore the Pam 112 on a new dressier Panatime leather, and I dig it 


















Tonight I'm switching to the old but gorgeous Enicar Sherpa Graph on a leather nato from NatoStrapCo! Love the combo. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Does it really need to be diver =) 
That's non diver for me today...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

7 interviews today, keeping it simple with the new Rossling & Co automatic.

Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

10:10 (okay, fine, 10:08) on the 10th according to the Acionna...


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my NEXUS 7 directly from my brain using outlawed technology and weird science


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Non-diver after an extended absence. Gosh it's been busy. Busy is good though.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

BFK.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

The changing of the guard...
Started with the OVM--switching to the Sea Hawk


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Picked up a cheap bracelt on the Bay, and I like it.


----------



## pockits (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
Right Now?? - My 'old faithful' 14060M Submariner again...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Right now, this one for kitesurfing on Margarita Island:









Sent from a Point-in-Time using Tapatalk


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

White Stargate


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards

Cesar


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## pockits (Feb 7, 2015)

Here it is


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the new Benarus Moray 42 DLC on the Cuda strap. Another solid offering from Benarus. 
Have a good evening. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

My very first Seiko just landed! 
Always wanted one ever since I saw it!


----------



## bushman2112 (Mar 10, 2015)

Right now.....


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

docvail said:


> 10:10 (okay, fine, 10:08) on the 10th according to the Acionna...


You might find this article particularly interesting Doc!
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-apple-watches-all-display-1009-in-advertisments-2015-3


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Wearing the Sea Dweller 16660 today. I find it hard to beat the classic Sub and SD as an overall daily wearer and do-it-all watch. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


>


Lovely combo!


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

It does say 200 metres water resistant on the back.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Lovely combo!


Thanks!!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Getting ready to depart for home


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Perhaps not 'right now' ...but certainly only a couple or three hours ago. Oris DG + brown leather jacket. 

M.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Today I'm rockin' the Po xl on Isofrane.










Sent from my Oneplus One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

incontrol said:


>


Absolutely stunning!! Wow!


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Just received another beauty today... 
The strap is mighty stiff but hopefully it will get flexible with some wrist time


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Gray Ægir CD-1 as I'm going to meet a local WIS buddy who wants to buy my white CD-1 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bushman2112 (Mar 10, 2015)

I love this toy  Always a conversation piece. I never tell my friends how it works and I get a kick out of them staring at the face trying to figure out the time.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6105-8119...love it!


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

My new Squale 20 Atmos Classic.


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

Tag 1500. I really like the "mid-sized" watches.This one is 39mm.


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Fatboi_ET said:


> Absolutely stunning!! Wow!


Thanks very much!


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Just touched down in Phoenix, Arizona for a long anticipated golf weekend...


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Right meow?

Spork!


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Alpha GMT (model MA507) just arrived today.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys...Dave


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my favorite today, on what could be a big day at the office. 
Love this blue Tudor sub, whether on steel or leather and even natos or Perlon. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Well somebody had to follow that beauty in the prior post.


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Right this second.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Shooting with work..
It was a new experience for me.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Today's look for me 









Yes I am shamelessly reutilizing my Instagram pic


----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Sent from my Oneplus One using Tapatalk.


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Peekaboo!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Suunto Core
*


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Heading to a watch parts supply warehouse to grab some 20mm buckles.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hexa on panatime 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

My Prometheus on alligator.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## tabbywmollya (Mar 4, 2015)

My Citizen Ecozilla.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Buzzing home on the ferry with the watch that started all this nonsense for me. Good piece for cycling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Right meow? Still rockin' the Remora.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

CITIZEN 62-6198 May 1976.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF 
Pam 112 today, love casual Friday.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

El pelagos on a gunny strap, looks so much better in person


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

MM300 on Isofrane for casual Friday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

I've barely taken this off since I got it. Squale 20 Atmos Classic.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

alex79 said:


> El pelagos on a gunny strap, looks so much better in person


Which Gunny strap is it ? Art deco?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Which Gunny strap is it ? Art deco?


Arrillo I think but wasnt sure hundred percent , so I checked and it seems correct


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Omega SMP for the Friday the 13th!! Have a great weekend guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

New shoes for the 243










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

ApexWildCard said:


>


Must be a little tiring
Wearing that motorbike!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Deep Blue Sea Ram Auto
*


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my NEXUS 7 directly from my brain using outlawed technology and weird science


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Aquadive 500
Gonna check the battery water levels...solar power is not maintenance free










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Fatboi_ET said:


> My very first Seiko just landed!
> Always wanted one ever since I saw it!
> 
> View attachment 3249890


Congrats, great pickup. Fair warning, this could be considered a gateway drug...LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I'm kicking off the weekend with the cool Bathys 100Fathoms on a NatoStapCo leather strap which I really like 
Enjoy the weekend !!



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Manvito (Aug 3, 2014)

My fresh Makara that just landed today.


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Right meow?

I swapped from the new affordable to the crusher.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

JUNKERS 6656-1S IRON ANNIE 'Big Date'


----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Marathon JSAR On Super Engineer II
*


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Weekend away with Church at lovely Keswick.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Meshed Tuna!

the bracelet was originally intended for the Prometheus Piranha but it was a tight fit and I was getting nervous
so I changed strategy and found it was easy to fit on the Baby Tuna 
what do you think?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I think it looks awesome!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

thanks buddy 



Seppia said:


> I think it looks awesome!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Going on my second week with the Darth Tuna :-!










Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm trying out some unusual strap combos. 
That's Hirsch pure on speedy reduced











__
http://instagr.am/p/0NuCrwxAaT/


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My "I don't give a crap" watch. Is 200m rated though.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Moray 40mm. A watch that finally fits my wrist besides my colt


----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Maratac SR-1



Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## WVE (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

:think: An _Apparition_ in the morning light....?









Nope....









It is Johnny Lee's wonderful -









Cobra de Calbre 3

|>|>

--- Have a Great Weekend ---


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Titanium feather


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Enjoying my Hexa F74 LE on a NatoStrapCo leather NATO. I like this combo a lot. This watch is pretty versatile with regards to strap combos. 
Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Seiko 7548-7000.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Latest Z....have a good one guys...


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Right meow?

Marathon GPM!


----------



## CristiT (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Maranez Layan
*


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ApexWildCard said:


> View attachment 3298874


Love this watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm wearing the Hexa again on a TimeFactors nato and enjoying a cup of coffee outside 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Commander Crabb (Nov 7, 2006)

This one.

LCDR Crabb
SSK


----------



## cgjane (Feb 10, 2011)

[


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Squale 20 Atmos Classic on Bond Nato.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

5661nicholas said:


> Congrats, great pickup. Fair warning, this could be considered a gateway drug...LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm actually a very restrained, calm and collected sor........ My 2nd Seiko just landed!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys ...Dave


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Benarus DLC received... you have to update that signature of yours Brice. ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rossling & Co to start this work week. 
Darn traffic 

Have a great day. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ça bouchonne bien vers chez toi aussi :/

This for me today









Have a great week gents


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Ça bouchonne bien vers chez toi aussi :/
> 
> This for me today
> 
> ...


Ouais Le matin c'est pas jojo sûr l'autoroute

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

I may never take this off










Rick


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I might not be able to take it off my wrist. Basically one week and counting 










__
http://instagr.am/p/0SqzSAxAZe/


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

This


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Cave Dweller On Mesh
*


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Orient Sparta today.








It's also my hometown in Turkey.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

This one today...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Sea Turtle


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Vostok Amphibia at Disneyland!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## SomeAssemblyRequired (Jan 19, 2015)

New Aegir CD-2 -- just arrived today from Oz!


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

I got accused of wearing a fake Rolex today by a co-worker. The conversation went something like this. "That's a nice watch, is that a Rolex?" Me- "thanks, no this is a Seiko dive watch. " Him- "oh, so it's a fake Rolex." Me- "No, it's a Seiko dive watch". He then stated that since it resembles a Rolex, but says Seiko, then it's a fake.... I chose not to argue because he clearly wouldn't understand, however it still is eating at me a little.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm enjoying the perfectly sized (for me) & proportioned Ægir CD-1 on a Drew canvas. 
Have a great evening. 
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jack1775 said:


> View attachment 3316930
> 
> 
> I got accused of wearing a fake Rolex today by a co-worker. The conversation went something like this. "That's a nice watch, is that a Rolex?" Me- "thanks, no this is a Seiko dive watch. " Him- "oh, so it's a fake Rolex." Me- "No, it's a Seiko dive watch". He then stated that since it resembles a Rolex, but says Seiko, then it's a fake.... I chose not to argue because he clearly wouldn't understand, however it still is eating at me a little.


Who cares what he thinks. He is obviously clueless when it comes to watches. No biggy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

I saw so many CDs in the latest posts. I'm a sucker for advertising. Switched!


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Jack1775 said:


> View attachment 3316930
> 
> 
> I got accused of wearing a fake Rolex today by a co-worker. The conversation went something like this. "That's a nice watch, is that a Rolex?" Me- "thanks, no this is a Seiko dive watch. " Him- "oh, so it's a fake Rolex." Me- "No, it's a Seiko dive watch". He then stated that since it resembles a Rolex, but says Seiko, then it's a fake.... I chose not to argue because he clearly wouldn't understand, however it still is eating at me a little.


Some people think any sport watch with a black face and a bracelet has to be a Rolex....

I've come do discover that anyone outside of the watch community is pretty clueless when it comes to watches.

My friend asked me for help to pick him out a new watch and it literally took me 20 minutes to explain how an automatic watch works and that it doesn't need a battery...

Oh well, the SKX looks good on your wrist! just enjoy and and pay no attention to morons.


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

PO on the IsoFrane for me tonight.


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

The good ole SKX007


----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jack1775 said:


> View attachment 3316930
> 
> 
> I got accused of wearing a fake Rolex today by a co-worker. The conversation went something like this. "That's a nice watch, is that a Rolex?" Me- "thanks, no this is a Seiko dive watch. " Him- "oh, so it's a fake Rolex." Me- "No, it's a Seiko dive watch". He then stated that since it resembles a Rolex, but says Seiko, then it's a fake.... I chose not to argue because he clearly wouldn't understand, however it still is eating at me a little.


I wouldn't worry about it. In today's world with clueless people I'm actually surprised they can find their way to work each day.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jack1775 said:


> I got accused of wearing a fake Rolex today by a co-worker. The conversation went something like this. "That's a nice watch, is that a Rolex?" Me- "thanks, no this is a Seiko dive watch. " Him- "oh, so it's a fake Rolex." Me- "No, it's a Seiko dive watch". He then stated that since it resembles a Rolex, but says Seiko, then it's a fake.... I chose not to argue because he clearly wouldn't understand, however it still is eating at me a little.


The question has to be: what was the co-worker wearing?


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

It's been a little while since I've added to this thread. It's one of my favorites here too.

Tonight's pleasure while grilling on this lovely evening in Atlanta.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

julywest said:


> The question has to be: what was the co-worker wearing?


Haha I was wondering if someone would ask. He was wearing a Guess watch that appeared to be fashioned after a "pilots style" with leather strap and Arabic numbers at 12, 3, 6, 9. Not my cup of tea, but I've always had a "to each his own" type of attitude.


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Jack1775 said:


> Haha I was wondering if someone would ask. He was wearing a Guess watch that appeared to be fashioned after a "pilots style" with leather strap and Arabic numbers at 12, 3, 6, 9. Not my cup of tea, but I've always had a "to each his own" type of attitude.


Oh, well in that case tell him hes wearing a fake IWC Big Pilot.....but I doubt he knows what a IWC is.....


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Jack1775 said:


> View attachment 3316930
> 
> 
> I got accused of wearing a fake Rolex today by a co-worker. The conversation went something like this. "That's a nice watch, is that a Rolex?" Me- "thanks, no this is a Seiko dive watch. " Him- "oh, so it's a fake Rolex." Me- "No, it's a Seiko dive watch". He then stated that since it resembles a Rolex, but says Seiko, then it's a fake.... I chose not to argue because he clearly wouldn't understand, however it still is eating at me a little.


Take smug comfort in your superior knowledge and his ignorance.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jack1775 said:


> Haha I was wondering if someone would ask. He was wearing a Guess watch that appeared to be fashioned after a "pilots style" with leather strap and Arabic numbers at 12, 3, 6, 9. Not my cup of tea, but I've always had a "to each his own" type of attitude.


Isn't Guess the same company that makes women's jeans? Really?


----------



## Bob Nigel Feng (Mar 14, 2015)

Seiko 6309


----------



## sethtyler (Jun 12, 2013)

Um... khakis.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Nigel Feng (Mar 14, 2015)

It's much nicer than R-Submariner, I got Seiko 6309 which is same style as 007 except the dial. Nice watch ! Jack


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Prometheus, superb value.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

He no understand, just ignore and be happy with the knowledge you possess.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Will be looking for a mesh bracelet today. The stock bracelet on this is a bit garbage.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great day. I'm wearing the classic in my watchbox, the Rolex Sea Dweller 16660. 
For those celebrating St Patrick's day, Don't drink and drive! 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

still with my Hamilton Khaki


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

UDIVER said:


> Oh, well in that case tell him hes wearing a fake IWC Big Pilot.....but I doubt he knows what a IWC is.....


Go on....Please tell him his Guess is actually a fake Rolex


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hope you all have a great day. I'm wearing the classic in my watchbox, the Rolex Sea Dweller 16660.
> For those celebrating St Patrick's day, Don't drink and drive!
> B
> 
> ...


Pretty nice Seiko you got there


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards

Cesar


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Happy St. Patrick's day


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Fifth day in a row:



Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

sethtyler said:


> Um... khakis.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"That girl sounds hideous"


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

009


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Aquis Date


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> "That girl sounds hideous"


That commercial always, always makes me laugh. 
It's astonishing 
Or maybe I'm just an idiot 

Anyway, for the eight day in a row, mm300 on black Isofrane


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Home time !


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my NEXUS 7 directly from my brain using outlawed technology and weird science


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Blumo on navy Nato.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Just landed; the Makara Turtle. Polarizing case design but solid build and wears well. Can't miss with a maroon/bronze combo.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going vintage tonight with the Enicar SherpaGraph V72 on a basic black nato to let the watch shine 
Have a good evening. 
Brice 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Quelle merveille !
Are these babies easy to find?
Meanwhile, I just put on the omega Seamaster 2262.50 (midsize Quartz)


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

sethtyler said:


> Um... khakis.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the laugh, I enjoyed this post, caught me off guard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

This guy since it's St. Patricks Day.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

New arrival - this guy today. Don't worry, I wore a green shirt. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Prometheus Piranha with new strap


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Back after a million years - spending all my time and money on my car and a J.D... But now I'm back to eyeing the vintage speedmaster at a local store and strapping inconvenient metal chunks to my body!

On my way to the library at 5:30am with several others to hammer out the end of an opposition to summary judgment motion


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My favorite watch I've ever bought for hump day  Can't seem to take it off its bracelet too. Off to the office...
Have a great day! B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards

Cesar


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

rockin'ron said:


>


Is that a Hodinkee strap? Can't get enough of this combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

THG said:


> Is that a Hodinkee strap? Can't get enough of this combo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!!! No it's one of these The Classic Vintage Handsewn Waxed Leather Ecru-stitch 22mm Watch Band | BandRBands


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

You are number 6...



Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Danny T said:


> Home time !


 One of the most unique dials I've ever had the pleasure of wearing... Gorgeous diver. Sold it because I thought (at the time...) it was too small. #regret


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my NEXUS 7 directly from my brain using outlawed technology and weird science


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Cannot stop wearing this thing! I've been wearing my 6309 non-stop since receiving it last week. I put it in the watch box last night, with the intention of wearing something else today; but what do I grab this morning?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Just came in - A new favorite - 4 me


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

After a long day at the office I'm ready to take it easy with the Hexa on the wrist. 
I like the TimeFactors nato on it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ApexWildCard said:


> View attachment 3340498
> 
> 
> Just came in - A new favorite - 4 me


Very smart looking Kontiki, I've been lusting for years over the white and blue one. Excellent choice!


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

With wine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Giving the bracelet a rest, trying a few NATOs.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Right meow? Gettin' the strap a little broken in for tomorrow on this!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Brass Armida A8
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 112 on Panatime leather and already ready for this day to be over 

Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Still wearing the Amphibia...Ordered a mesh bracelet for it which should hopefully arrive today.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

This one.....AGAIN. There must be a term for when you become addicted to one watch and will not stop wearing it. Maybe in the case of a Seiko diver, like the 6309, it could be called "Tsunami-ism"


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

"Taylor made".....









Abraços

Cesar


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Home time


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Combining my two loves (or time/money sinks). 
Only you people would understand me changing watches in order to work on my car because I don't want to scratch my orient star.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Stolas Harbormaster @work.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I am wearing my Gd Dad's old Omega Seamaster chrono on perlon. 
Have a good evening. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Damasko on Perlon.









I wrote a mini-review about my Damasko on this thread if anyone's interested - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/damasko-da36-affordables-perspective-1688986-3.html#post14018250


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

..morning all Sharkie today...


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Good morning. 
Cannot get this off my wrist especially after this strap upgrade!


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On BC rubber nato (model 328)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam Subby


----------



## guy0783 (Jul 25, 2012)

Zodiac Super SeaWolf today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and a great Friday to all!! 
TGIF!!! I so can't wait for the weekend.

I'm wearing the blue Tudor sub again as it always cheers me up 

B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Marathon midsize Quartz on Hirsch rally strap, really like this combo, as weird as it sounds


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Going red and black today as my team is playing in Seattle in NCAA 1st round game.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today....









Have a geart weekend!

Cesar


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Incognito Diver, new to me!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Berwolf (Jul 17, 2014)

Giving the Explorer some time to rest and wearing the Auris date today.


----------



## Utrecht (May 23, 2014)




----------



## cgjane (Feb 10, 2011)

Retro casio on a snowy NYC day


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Bush walk with the pooch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Escaped the office early, now I'm cruising through the desert.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Incredible day for a drive up Big Cottonwood Canyon with the top down. 52 degrees at Alta Ski Resort.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great weekend. I'm kicking things off with the Aegir CD-1 on a Drew canvas. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Nice and simple. Took off my fancy straps and clear caseback, gonna be in Cambodia for a while. Wanted something I won't worry about lol


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Squale 20 Atmos Classic again. This time on a Classic Bond RAF strap. I like these better than Natos, I think. With my thin wrists, this one just seems less bulky. I love trying out these cheap, yet good-looking straps


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Right meow? Slipped on the GPM!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Not a diver but...
CB0120-55e










I wrote a quick review here as I could not find many info on this watch here on the forum
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1701386


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

SBDC003 Blumo on navy/red RAF.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

My regulator.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Dagaz T2 on a strapcode bracelet.

View attachment 3372874


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's been the Sea Dweller today so far









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Ahoi while shopping with the missus or more like sitting outside fitting rooms for EVER. Wish I was on the golf course.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

CH6. I think brown straps CAN work with black dials...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

On the way home from day at the lake.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Swiss watch, and brazilian beer hehehe....









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going to the movies tonight and bringing strong lume with me 
Pam 112 on Rios strap from Panatime 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Out tonight Beers, Tacos then midnight Pizza


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

Love this bad boy!!


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

This one for me!!


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Right meow? I put on a few watches for a comparison pic!


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Gryffindor said:


> Right meow? I put on a few watches for a comparison pic!


Very very cool, they really have some similar traits.

I'm not a huge Tag fan but the Super Pro is one of my favorite vintage divers and I love the Aquagraph.

I feel like with the hooded lugs the Super Pro would look really awesome on some loose sharkmesh!


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

UDIVER said:


> Very very cool, they really have some similar traits.
> 
> I'm not a huge Tag fan but the Super Pro is one of my favorite vintage divers and I love the Aquagraph.
> 
> I feel like with the hooded lugs the Super Pro would look really awesome on some loose sharkmesh!


I'm sure it would look awesome on mesh! I only have the mesh I received today with a Skindiver, and it's too large for me. I may end up getting into mesh. Right now, it's either bracelets or nylon!


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Good morning folks. 
Spring has definitely sprung here! It's a lovely Lord's day Sunday morning.

Wearing my Seiko SSC019P1. 








Psalm 19:1
The heavens declare the glory of God; the skies proclaim the work of his hands.


----------



## lukaspl21 (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a great Sunday!
I'm wearing the Pam 112 on a Rios strap from Panatime for church and lunch. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## ChaseDood (Jan 24, 2015)

jdto said:


> SBDC003 Blumo on navy/red RAF.
> 
> View attachment 3370938


Where do you get your RAF straps?? They look quite nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent directly from my brain through my Nexus 7 using outlawed technology and weird science


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Helping me sort of tackling the Monday blues...My G Gerlach Otago Issue 45/250.








Psalm 100:5
For the Lord is good and his love endures for ever; his faithfulness continues through all generations.


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Right meow? This mod hasn't seen the wrist in a while.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

After a swim in Phnom Penh - dome AR sapphire looking good!


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Thus, no diver but loooooove ze jermans


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

...one of those days that needed orange when you got home...have a good one guys..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Weekends just go by too fast, another week begins. I'll kick it off with the Rolex Sea Dweller. 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## casavova007 (Dec 23, 2010)

Ball II

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Monster


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

The G for some yard work!


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Just threw this one on for the rest of the day.


----------



## TheCDiggity (Mar 18, 2015)

got the Swatch(ohhhh yeaaaaa) today while building a grill


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A little Bathys action tonight with the black dial 100 Fathoms on a leather NatoStrapCo strap. 
Have a great evening. 
Brice



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

The grass has never been greener than my Armida A1 on the other side


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

White Stargate on a Heuerville Mil Green strap.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards

Cesar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> White Stargate on a Heuerville Mil Green strap.


Wow!! What a killer combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I am wearing my favorite watch and one that has become a classic 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Some sunshine and Sinn









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

The one that started it all.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

cesar scarambone said:


> Regards
> 
> Cesar


This is so awesome, congrats!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

tako_watch said:


> Some sunshine and Sinn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it me or is the Isofrane put on reverse?


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Seppia said:


> Is it me or is the Isofrane put on reverse?


yup reversed...looks better to my eye. Was there a rule?:-d


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Home time


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

tako_watch said:


> yup reversed...looks better to my eye. Was there a rule?:-d


Kooky yet cool  but shouldn't it have markings on the inside?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCDiggity (Mar 18, 2015)

Got the grill out for the first time this year 
Wearing my Citizen eco-drive atomic


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A fun combo for the evening, Orange Bathys 100 Fathoms on a green leather nato from NatoStrapCo. 
Have a great evening. Brice


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Squale 20 Atmos Classic on Helenarou Bond. Comfy strap, less stiff than a Nato, but obviously thinner.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

And now for some fun...


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Right meow? Swapped the Cressi out for a little Spirit.


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)

50 Years Old...


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Good morning peeps.

Got my Tauchmeister T0255 on today. It's a whopper at 52mm and I love it  
Ghastly lume though especially on the markers


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

primabaleron said:


> 50 Years Old...


That's pretty sweet looking man! Even more so for a 50 year old piece


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

^That looks so much like the 1967 diver chrono Longines just released.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PamWednesday  
Pam 112 on a Rios leather strap for Panatime. I've really been enjoying this combo. 
Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

primabaleron said:


> 50 Years Old...


And still stunning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


>


I'm a big fan of this chrono

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Black Monster Diver


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Piranha on Super Engineer II. I really like this combo, it is like wearing a 2 lb hammer strapped to your wrist.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

just landed few minutes ago! SBBN015 Marine Master Tuna at your service
this chunk of steel is flat-out awesome

now just waiting for the black Isofrane I purchased for this special occasion


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Headin home from work. Under a freeway bridge waitin to make a left turn


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Trying yo use the watch at my right arm again.... Man its dificult to get used it!!!









Regards

Cesar


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Just home from wearing the Squale 20 Atmos Classic on bracelet all day.









And now I've switched to the Blumo on a navy nylon strap.


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Sinn EZM13 on Hirsch Robby









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to one of my favorites, the ÆGIR CD-1 on Drew canvas. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Seiko 6306 7001 (1979)


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Matches (Mar 25, 2013)

Pelagos on Yellowdog Watch Straps leather. Sooooo comfy and soft. Wow! And this is one of those NATO/ZULU straps that I prefer to wear in the "alternate" way - with the keeper before the case. It positions the buckle in a preferred spot on my wrist and doesn't lift the watch up off my wrist by nearly another 2mm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

gasspasser said:


> Sinn EZM13 on Hirsch Robby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Good morning. Wearing my Bulova Precisionist 96B183 for a wet rainy day here. 
Love that smoooooooth sweeping seconds hand.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another German watch this morning but not a diver. Really been enjoying the Zeppelin on this beautiful Hirsch leather strap. 
Have a great day. B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Matches said:


> Pelagos on Yellowdog Watch Straps leather. Sooooo comfy and soft. Wow! And this is one of those NATO/ZULU straps that I prefer to wear in the "alternate" way - with the keeper before the case. It positions the buckle in a preferred spot on my wrist and doesn't lift the watch up off my wrist by nearly another 2mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Wishing it was Friday.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Seiko SBBN015 Tuna + Isofrane
comfy and sexy


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Brass Marinez


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Just landed. Switch over to leather strap to do. Pretty nice for the price point.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Isofrane'd


----------



## Matches (Mar 25, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Fantastic combo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Much appreciated! :-!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Drivin home


----------



## Pritish (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Wearing my very blue Ltd 07190 Issue 53/500.
Bought it purely for that lovely colour. It's blue almost everywhere. 
I can never seem to capture the sunbrushed dial on camera


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!!!

What else would I wear?? My new Pelagos 2-liner just arrived last night I really had to try this one, it was haunting me 
Here on a very nice and soft Italian leather DrewStrap 
Have a great Friday. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A better shot showing the beautiful leather 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Hamilton khaki field 38mm. 
One of the best offerings from this brand in my opinion. 
Classic design, "right" size for my wrist, great, great leather strap, relatively affordable


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> A better shot showing the beautiful leather
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeing this shot inspired me to throw my only diver on leather for this Friday. Have a good weekend!


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

New arrival....Pam 372


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Hexa on desert hike









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF!!!
> 
> What else would I wear?? My new Pelagos 2-liner just arrived last night I really had to try this one, it was haunting me
> Here on a very nice and soft Italian leather DrewStrap
> ...


That's funny Brice. You and I must think alike. All the talk of the new one prompted me to buy one this past Friday.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Helson bronze.


----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

tako_watch said:


> Hexa on desert hike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I just received mine this afternoon. I think I'm going to enjoy this watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

DSSD back on the bracelet..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Depth gauge for a top-down, 70+ F drive home.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Ahoy!


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Spearfishing in the Florida Keys today with this monster:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

julywest said:


> That's funny Brice. You and I must think alike. All the talk of the new one prompted me to buy one this past Friday.


What's even funnier is I saw B's post earlier today and thought about posting a very similar response. I too have a Pelagos on the way, should be here Monday. Great minds think alike. Doesn't mean I'm not seriously considering the upcoming blue dial version.


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Custom homage for me


----------



## splee (Feb 2, 2015)

Sumo day.


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Right meow? Spork!


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Shark Diver Or Cave Dweller??
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Ahoy!


The lume looks really cool man


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Shark Diver Or Cave Dweller??
> *


Shark diver mate


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Threw the 007 on a Zulu for a nice hike through the desert. Great way to start the day!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Shark diver mate


You're right, it's what I have on the wrist


----------



## lukaspl21 (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

black snowflake mod


----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

Dan01 said:


> Wishing it was Friday.


Awesome!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire99 (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## SomeAssemblyRequired (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the Pelagos and switch soon to the HEXA. 
I met with my friend Art (Strapmaker DrunkArtStrap) for a late breakfast and he brought lots of goodies  It was strap Heaven, leather and canvas all over the table 
I got a new Horween black hash strap for the Pelagos and a textured full grain Kodiak for the Hexa. Digging those two. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

This...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Spent the day with big brother








Changed for the little brother at noon...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

VE Lunokhod 2; going BIG at the youngun's birthday party.


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

With one , folks ?


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent directly from my brain through my NEXUS 7 using outlawed technology and weird science


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm wearing the Hexa for a relax morning and overall chill day with the fam. My daughter, son in law and Gd Son Ryker are coming later and we'll be grilling out. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'm wearing the Hexa for a relax morning and overall chill day with the fam. My daughter, son in law and Gd Son Ryker are coming later and we'll be grilling out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do not forget to pick up the IPA


----------



## Edouard_Slavine (Mar 28, 2015)

My favourite Omega seamaster


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Tobacco Dial. Gold Hands . Gator Strap.
just perfect in my eyes. :-!

232 Radiomir


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## dougcee (Feb 7, 2009)

My big boy!


----------



## Quotron (Dec 6, 2013)

ApexWildCard said:


> Do not forget to pick up the IPA


I found their IPA to have a strong note of cinnamon. It was unusual, but not bad. I haven't tried the milk stout yet, it's been hanging out in my cellar


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## chrisre (Mar 16, 2015)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## russny2000 (Jun 8, 2011)

DSSD on rubberB









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

Citizen Orca.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ApexWildCard said:


> Do not forget to pick up the IPA


Ah ah! I stopped drinking beer two years ago. Now can't even down one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good times! Spring is back and so is sunday BBQ, we love grilling out and having all the kids over 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Crepas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

julywest said:


>


You need to wear your new watch, not let it grow mold on a tree.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> You need to wear your new watch, not let it grow mold on a tree.


Moss actually. was just so green... the hard part was keeping my dog from taking a leak on it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 112 on Art's new Horween Shell leather. 
Have a great week. 
Brice 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Deepsea.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## jaybob (Jun 26, 2009)

Sea Devil


----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)

W


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Edox still.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Quitting time


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jaybob said:


> Sea Devil


Wow!! Great shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I am wearing the Orange Bathys 100Fathoms on a Horween peet moss strap from my friend Art 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

The sneaky mod is back!


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Got it in the mail and don't want to take it off. Love this one.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


>


Looking good mate, hope your well.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
It's a beautiful morning here in NC, blue sky and sunny, high of 76F  I'm excited even if I'll be stuck inside most of the day 
Sea Dweller Tuesday and I keep thinking it doesn't get much better than this classic when it comes to modern divers. 
Have a great day! 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

ZENSKX781 said:


> Got it in the mail and don't want to take it off. Love this one.
> View attachment 3491370


Wait till you try it on leather or an Isofrane, it's only going to get worse 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

BB today. Busy.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Just slapped this baby together - shrouded skx007 with the dome ar sapphire from dagaz on a NATO. Figured that since my Harpoon comes tomorrow I have no need for two standard black SS autos and I've always liked the tuna aesthetic.


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Afternoon swap


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent directly from my brain through my NEXUS 7 using outlawed technology and weird science


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Scurfa on a minimalist smooth Horween leather strap from Art. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Just coming home from another evening fishing with my son & daughter.


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Spunwell said:


> Just coming home from another evening fishing with my son & daughter.


That's precious. Hope your kids had a great time.


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning It's a beautiful morning here in NC, blue sky and sunny, high of 76F  I'm excited even if I'll be stuck inside most of the day  Sea Dweller Tuesday and I keep thinking it doesn't get much better than this classic when it comes to modern divers. Have a great day! B Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


That SD looks damn good and nice pics too.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rajenmaniar said:


> That SD looks damn good and nice pics too.


Thank you very much for the kind words. Love that one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Day 2 amongst the company of Sinners. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

rajenmaniar said:


> That's precious. Hope your kids had a great time.


Thanks so much, they did have a great time, although we didn't get any keepers.


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

Getting ready for HUMP DAY...


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm "champfering" today  Tudor really nailed those champfers on the Ti Pelagos 
On Art's Black Ash Horween leather strap. 
Have a great day. 
Brice. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jmoh (Apr 1, 2011)

At the surf.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos again today, the most accurate 2824 I own at -2 sec. per day.


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Another day with this shrouded 007. My Harpoon is at home on my doorstep but I had to be out of the house early and can't get back for another hour... I'm dying inside.


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards

Cesar


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Managed to sneak home and now I'm on my way back for a meeting with my birthday present on! I'll be posting a big review with fancy dslr macro shots later of course.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## gillmanjr (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

@ work wearing my beater


----------



## 10mmauto (Jan 22, 2012)

Resco Red Circle.


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Switched to Rodania. 
Just received 59 minutes ago from a 6 week break, for a general recondition.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time to go home for dinner with the family, and switch to the Hexa F74 LE on Art's Kodiak leather. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Why this one of course...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

My only pepsi bezel diver, Orient Mako finally arrived. 
As expected, fantastic shades of blue.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Kalmar II today, i have switched bracelet for strap.


----------



## MR CARDOSO (Aug 19, 2014)

cesar scarambone said:


> Regards
> 
> Morro de inveja!!!!! também quero.
> 
> *(I am dying from envy! i want one)


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

One more day at the office before vacation starts  I need the break and change in scenery. Most watches are going to the safe today. Taking 3 with me only when we leave Saturday.

Another day with the Pelagos but on a Black Kodiak strap with grey stitching to tie into the Titanium case. 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Tudor black bay for me today, first day on the wrist, very excited!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Avenger II


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Harpoon day 2. Hopefully it can distract me from the excitement of federal civil procedure cases.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Deus Maris Altum - God of the High Seas or something like that.


----------



## Di3gors (Feb 1, 2015)

My lovely Monster


----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

This one aproved by john mayer!









Regards

Cesar


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

well i am wearing my Chase Durer i am repairing....


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm officially on vacation! The fun Orange Bathys will kick things off 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'm officially on vacation! The fun Orange Bathys will kick things off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That watch/strap combo just LOOKS relaxing.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

I just received this khaki NATO in the mail and am really digging this combo. Also, this is my first true NATO (my other straps are ZULUs) and I have to admit that the difference in comfort level is extremely noticeable so far. Granted, it's been about ten minutes on my wrist. This may be my new go to combo for spring/summer.


----------



## ElFuego (Nov 25, 2012)

Aaron at Combat Straps made an ostrich strap for my Cayman. It arrived today. Will post better pics when I have sunlight.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good Easter guys...


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

fatalelement said:


> Harpoon day 2. Hopefully it can distract me from the excitement of federal civil procedure cases.


To rule on my own prediction: It did, too effectively. I was asked a question while staring at it, and had no idea what had been said for the last two minutes. Thanks for the professionalism boost, Boschett.


----------



## Quotron (Dec 6, 2013)

cesar scarambone said:


> This one aproved by john mayer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the ultimate dive watches, for sure...


----------



## xkir0x (Mar 29, 2015)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Right meow?

My first Timex!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Gryffindor said:


> Right meow?
> 
> My first Timex!


Great looking Timex Gryff...I am now posting a reward in my house for anyone who can find my old Timex divers...all the best Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

New pick up 78 5513 submariner.









scurfawatches.com


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Happy Good Friday folks! 
Tis a Good Friday indeed for... 
Isaiah 25:8 
He will swallow up death forever; and the Lord God will wipe away tears from all faces, and the reproach of his people he will take away from all the earth, for the Lord has spoken.

Wearing my Seiko Monster for communion service this fine morning.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Sea Shadow w' snakeskin shoes... Have a safe Easter weekend.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Happy Easter!


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vacation day 1 and OMG I had turned off all alarms and woke up at 11!! What??!! Been so tired and stressed out, I guess my body needed it  that's what's great about vaca, no alarm, no deadlines....
Rest of Day 1 is a get-things-done day: taxes, buy plane tickets for summer trip to France and pack before we leave. I went with the Scurfa on Art's Horween minimalist strap. 
Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

looks killer with yellow strap :-!



romeo-1 said:


> Happy Easter!
> 
> View attachment 3528754


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

just trying out the camera of my new smartphone


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1500T for this Good Friday


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

On my monthly trip from LA to NY, just landed on everyone's favorite overpopulated island.

Actually carefully selected and packed two other watches in a nice case with accessories, and then left it on my desk. So, Harpoon it is!

Have a safe weekend, y'all.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Waiting for my friends visiting from Spain, about to prepare some Risotto with the Black Bay on black Isofrane


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

On the road to the beach, well pit stop right now, and can't wait to be there 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Black Ray Friday


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Nautilus...waiting at Zacks









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

ehy Seppia congrats for the Black Bay, this is an excellent addition to your stable. Enjoy it in good health

and i'm sure your risotto is excellent as well 



Seppia said:


> Waiting for my friends visiting from Spain, about to prepare some Risotto with the Black Bay on black Isofrane


----------



## ElFuego (Nov 25, 2012)

This is on my list (or a 5512). Looks great.



scurfa said:


> New pick up 78 5513 submariner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Zeno LE no.12/20:


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Tissot sideral S fiberglass ("S" from sport)


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Got this one in today


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

still with my Oris and my cats still not impressed
I'm starting to suspect that they don't dig watches. Not sure though


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning WUS
Day 1 at the beach and the rain is welcoming us! Oh well. We are going to grab some late breakfast somewhere and get our groceries for the week. All I have here is Old Weller and Bailey's for the wife so ain't gonna work for the kids' breakfast 
The Pelagos is on Art's weathered canvas strap today to fight the rain 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Moved the Black Bay on a nato from natostrapsco 
The wife approves my purchase (because she doesn't know how much the Tudor costs  )











__
http://instagr.am/p/1Dvvp8xAad/


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Moved the Black Bay on a nato from natostrapsco
> The wife approves my purchase (because she doesn't know how much the Tudor costs  )


"Honey, what is that, a new watch?"
"Yep, just another Rotary, see - it says that right on the dial"
"Oh okay, its nice"


----------



## phm14 (Mar 23, 2015)

Just back from a ride on the motorcycle. Happy Easter!


----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Can not leave this one in the box to long










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Prospex









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Spent the day with this one...









Have a great easter!

Cesar


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

cesar scarambone said:


> Spent the day with this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Far out Cesar you are on fire with the pieces in your collection! Top stuff mate...


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Right meow?

The new arrival!


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Good fantastic resurrection Sunday morning folks!!

John 11:25-26

***** said to her, "I am the resurrection and the life. Whoever believes in me, though he die, yet shall he live, and everyone who lives and believes in me shall never die. Do you believe this?"

Wearing my G. Gerlach Otago Issue 045/250


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Got the Obris Morgan out this morning since the vostok I was wearing before had stopped early this morning (wasn't wound enough)...

Great Easter to all!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Black bay, now on Hirsch Liberty. 
Still have to find the perfect strap combo, would like something a tad darker maybe. 
Suggestions?
Happy Easter!


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Beautiful Paradive this afternoon.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Subway ride with the Harpoon to Brooklyn


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Ahoi, Happy Easter!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Happy Easter

Magrette Regatarre ETA limited edition on the seldom used but excellent oem leather


----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Swapped to the SKX421!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Crappy pic...but a beautiful morning on the sunny coast...have a good one guys


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A grey-ish  Nato from Panatime with just the right thickness, and color to bring out the monochromatic and contrasting dial of the Pelagos. Really liking this combo and of course super comfortable 
Have a great evening. Brice 


















During the day I wore it on the grey TImefactors nato though









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

G-9000MX on Mudman Monday


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing this Citizen BJ2120-07E diver, with depthmeter/chrono functions.


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Herma


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

enjoying a nice afternoon in relax


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## intelops (Jun 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos on ISOFRANE today for a chillax day, maybe a little pool action and a walk on the beach. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ardelsur (Apr 3, 2015)

A Seiko 007


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Well actually the ProDiver Chronograph is wearing me.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Steinie GMT, now I'm off duty!! :wink:


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

24mm Maratac 5 ring came in over the weekend. Pretty comfy compared to my other ones!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Today's watch, the (very limited - only 50 made and only 4 left) black dial Spectre on custom buffalo leather Flieger strap from Stone Creek Straps.

The overall quality and amount of tooling and hardware on this strap is just insane, almost as insane as the deal I got buying it off a charity auction.

It's also really long, wrapping almost all the way around my ~7.25" wrist...


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Heuer 'Deep Dive' 980.023


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

The Jenny has been stealing a lot of wrist time away from the rest of the collection. Really digging the blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alyazirat (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Wearing my very first automatic watch. The Kenneth Cole KC9178. 








At the British GT racing.... Plenty of tasty cars surround me.


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Great day playing at the pool with the kids and chilling too, riding around with the pups in the golf cart and having a few drinks 
Waiting for my ladies to finish getting ready before we head out for dinner and some fun in Myrtle Beach. Got the Sea Dweller out for the occasion. 
Have a great evening. 
B









Big boy loved the golf cart. They ran several miles then just enjoyed the wind in their... fur 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jmoh (Apr 1, 2011)

Just got it today, Vintage Moray 44mm.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Seiko 6309


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Great day playing at the pool with the kids and chilling too, riding around with the pups in the golf cart and having a few drinks
> Waiting for my ladies to finish getting ready before we head out for dinner and some fun in Myrtle Beach. Got the Sea Dweller out for the occasion.
> Have a great evening.
> B
> ...


Well now that is a fine watch and ride. Yes I will take a rum and coke too once I am off the bike for the night.


----------



## raveen (Sep 1, 2012)

Technos Hibeatron


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## chrisre (Mar 16, 2015)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cool morning after a rainy night. Feels great outside, chillax morning with some coffee, an old sweatshirt and the same combo one more day, Pelagos on Isofrane. Very comfortable and just works together!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Not a diver, but the Ball Skylab on Bas&Lokes leather got the nod this morning.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> Far out Cesar you are on fire with the pieces in your collection! Top stuff mate...


Thanks brother! We always want another/new piece, but i'm very happy with those that i already have!! Today:









Regards

Cesar


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Speedmaster pro for today

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Home time


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

White OS300 on Horween, bezel blacked out. I am REALLY enjoying this watch. Surprised somewhat because I always thought it would be to big for me:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to a true beach vacation setup 
Orange Bathys 100Fathoms on a green Isofrane. Looks better than it sounds ;-) well IMhO. 
Have a great evening. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)

PO 8500 45.5


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> Cool morning after a rainy night. Feels great outside, chillax morning with some coffee, an old sweatshirt and the same combo one more day, Pelagos on Isofrane. Very comfortable and just works together! Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Looks great on ISOFrane 
Nice pics too.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*All I wanted was a "PEPSI", ...Just one "PEPSI"!
*


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

New one for today. Love the Red!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

5517, Soprod A-10


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning,
Another affordable and fun combo today as I relax in the sun and soon take the pups for a walk. Beach or pool later. 
The Scurfa on the red strap makes for a fun vaca combo appropriate for today's activities. 
Have a great day. Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Ahoi on nato for me today. I didn't know how this was going to work when I first put it on. I think it does a good job of hiding the high and long lugs. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Artsy photo of my shrouded skx on a hike earlier

Now it's back to the Harpoon - trying a new bezel this time


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Rlt 75 on a yacht delivery run.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Headin home with the Orca


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

My PO 2201.50 fresh from a complete maintenance overhaul


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rockin'ron said:


>


That's really hot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Tonight....









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SC Beach vacation continues for us. I'm chilling on the deck with my buddy Turbo, a glass of wine and the Pelagos on Isofrane (great combo!!)
Have a great evening my friends. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

My New TUNA 017 just in and on for the rest of the night and into the day tomorrow.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Squale 20 Atmos Classic...almost by default these days.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Snow in April! 3 new inches on the ground and snowing HARD!

A summer sailing tide watch (!) arrived by big brown UPS truck tonight.










GLX-150B-3


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Today wearing this rare Alba AL4087X, SignA series with 7s26 Seiko movement, also known as Manta Ray.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Blue dial/bezel Z....have a good one guys..


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Blue dial/bezel Z....have a good one guys..


2000m diver with GMT hand, respect!


----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> Blue dial/bezel Z....have a good one guys..


Mate, hope your well. Nice watch as always.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. 
Took a walk with the pups earlier and stopped by the small lake to watch the ducks fight over one female 
Tudor Pelagos on Isofrane. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Not exactly a dive watch but it's rated to 30 atm. I hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## Hermey (Aug 8, 2014)

A great day while wearing the Pelagos


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1.


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Congrats and welcome to WUS!



Hermey said:


> A great day while wearing the Pelagos


----------



## KatieB17 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hermey said:


> A great day while wearing the Pelagos


Congratulations!! Now you need a Pelagos in blue (or something else) so you have one to pass down to each of them!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Quitting time and couldn't have come soon enough


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Tiger Concept JB 5508 on Helenarou Bond.


----------



## jaybob (Jun 26, 2009)

Hermey said:


> A great day while wearing the Pelagos


Beautiful.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Putting this one on in anticipation of a casual Friday...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Enjoying a beverage with my bud Turbo a.k.a. "my Shadow" ;-) as I grill some steaks for tonight's dinner. Wearing the Scurfa as my Grillmaster's wrist "tool" 
Enjoy your evening. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

New arrival. Adjusting the bracelet was a pain in the ass. Love it!


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Haven't worn this one in a while, sadly. But while I was swapping hands on my skx I decided to slap it on one of the natos that came in today - the Watchuseek F71 special NATO from Nato Strap Co.

Weird color scheme but it works!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
Right now? - My old 14060M Sub...


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Not a diver but too cool not to post 









Sbgx053


----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)

This one!!!! 








While le i size this one!!!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Magnificent M-Force today! Have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning all
I'm chilling with my pups and wearing the Pelagos again today 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Just arrived, under 48 hours from HK to US, amazingly fast, thanks Peter.

Gonna put it on the included mesh eventually, but liking the stock rubber strap for now

Skindiver C3


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Wearing this one today....










Regards

Cesar


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Just arrived, under 48 hours from HK to US, amazingly fast, thanks Peter.
> 
> Gonna put it on the included mesh eventually, but liking the stock rubber strap for now
> 
> Skindiver C3


Love this watch, even if I like the no date version a little better (I think I would prefer all divers without date)
Such a shame that the lug to lug makes it unwearable to me, max I can pull off is 50mm and that is already pushing it to the extreme.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Mate, hope your well. Nice watch as always.


Great to hear from you Donald...hope to catch up for a few coldies soon!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys...


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Walking Ernie, a goofy pup at the shelter where I volunteer, with my new arrival.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

My 7909 Tudor 1953 in mint condition.









scurfawatches.com


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Lol you know you have a problem when you're detailing the inside of your engine bay for an event and also wearing a watch/strap that matches the color scheme and also that's intentional.......

I need help!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

After the beach a little pool action with the Scurfa then I'm gonna grill some bacon & cheddar burgers and enjoy a drink 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent directly from my brain through my NEXUS 7 using outlawed technology and weird science


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Today's new arrival. 9000-8!


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Benarus Moray 40 on Suigeneric waxed cotton strap.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Desk diving with my C60


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> Have a good one guys...


Nice sinn brother! I didnt know this model 212.....

Cesar


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

scurfa said:


> My 7909 Tudor 1953 in mint condition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beauty this tudor!

I started the day with this one...









Have a good weekend

Cesar


----------



## Jakecesarin (Apr 8, 2015)

79' Tissot Seastar in Gold


----------



## lukaspl21 (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

My Strider Hyperdive.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Titleist right now but will be wearing Nomos club later.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning Fellow WIS,

I'm on my morning walk with the pups and we decided to stay at the beach one more day since the house was available.  just don't want l go back home!

I started the day with the Rolex Sea Dweller after reading a thread last night about SD vs. SubC, and also in anticipation of my SubC coming back next week 

Have a great day. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Tuna Up ! On Helson Mesh


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yard work day so going with the OM on a new flat vent strap.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Speedy reduced on Hirsch pure today


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Still waiting on the SARG011

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Been neglecting this beauty.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

have a good one guys...


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

O1V for the soccer practice








Then the C60 for the afternoon







..love the blue dial.. Btw, does this blue dial count as a guilloche dial?


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

As promised the club, unfortunately it's magnetized and running at 36+ sec. This should be rectified soon. In any event it's a great every day watch that I intend to enjoy for some time. The 38.5mm X 9.8mm is soooo comfortable.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

CH6 on stingray...before it gets too humid.


----------



## jaybob (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## nobbylon (Oct 17, 2012)

My Submariner bought new by me in 1986, still my ultimate watch and was worn nearly 24/7 for 25 of the 29 years I've had it. Diving, swimming, bathing, hot tubs, saunas and showers and it's never failed me.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cajun1970 said:


>


Stunning and great shot too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Last day at the beach and last morning walk with the pups. Very peaceful in the AM by the lake. I'll miss this. 
I'm still wearing the Rolex 16660 this morning. I've worn it and the Pelagos a whole lot on this vacation. Great duo soon to be complemented by the SubC ;-)

Need to go pack and clean up the house. Departure 15:00 - love late checkouts. 
Have a great Sunday. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Myman said:


> View attachment 3624530


What a nice watch!! 
I started the day with this one....









Regards

Cesar


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

My boschett at formula drift streets of long beach over the weekend! Quite a day, but managed to get a watch shot along with all the other pictures I took









Note Aasbo flying around a corner leaving a giant cloud of smoke in the background lol


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

new one..


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Swatch Scuba Libre


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Taking in a kids' soccer clinic with Mr. Fireball.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time to hit the road and head back home... Way late as usual  Pelagos for the trip 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Monster


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

5517 with A-10 Soprod inside


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

The Hulk.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Helson Skindiver


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

First day back after vaca, major case of the Mondays 
I kept the Pelagos on and will get my watches from the safe later, then I'll switch 
Have a great week. 
B


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Blumo Monday"
*


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## BellGS (Apr 13, 2015)

My new daily driver.. overlooking Pittsburgh right now. Tag Heuer Professional WK1120


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just got my watches back form the safe and couldn't wait to put this blue beauty on  Missed it a lot. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Starting the week...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

Why not.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Finally got my DrunkArt straps. Trying the canvas today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

quicksilver7 said:


> Finally got my DrunkArt straps. Trying the canvas today


That's hot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Marathon JSAR On Super Engineer II
*


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm rocking the Sea Dweller today on a rainy Tuesday. Rain all week apparently :-(

Is it safe to wear my Rolex on this weather???





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Newton13 said:


> Why not.


What a nice watch... Is this watch/case made by seiko? It's very similar to seiko 62mas.....
Today:









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

cesar scarambone said:


> What a nice watch... Is this watch/case made by seiko? It's very similar to seiko 62mas.....


Hmm... Doubtful, but I see where you're coming from. I even contacted Mike Stuffler, our resident Stowa historian, and he didn't have much info. on it. All the markings are in english except for the 25 Rubis on the dial. I wish I could find more about it as it's badly in need of servicing.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Portuguese underdog: Prometheus "Manta Ray". Top-notch... Great value.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Quittin time and it's a gorgeous day !!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Fun watch after a busy day, 100 Fathoms on Art's merlot Latigo leather. 
Have a good evening. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Brutal day at work, will wear the OS300 for the remainder of the day:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Chicken's cook in' 
















Oops upside down

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

I love the thick, boxy aesthetic of this, my newest. And it's my only lumed bezel .


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Helson Skindiver


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys....Dave


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Blue Tudor Sub.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam Wednesday here and an awesome Horween Shell leather strap by my buddy DrunkArtStraps. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Switch for a russian
*


----------



## Pseudo-Fed (Jan 23, 2009)

Sent from my beautiful Iphone 6 Plus using Tapatalk.


----------



## Hermey (Aug 8, 2014)

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Toh said:


> Helson Skindiver
> View attachment 3654602


Nice watch! I prefer this watch than the actual fiftyfathoms.....

Today:









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Humble Kohinoor for the Hump day! Have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Hermey said:


> Hope everyone is having a great day


Nice! I think this is the best looking dive watch around, especially on rubber.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Mid-afternoon change up on this sunny spring day. Possibly my new favorite combination.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Taking the 8926ob for a swim


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

The first watch I bought when I moved to the US. 
Will always have a special place in my heart and will be a great test for how long a (non ISO-diver) G-Shock can be brought diving with no service or pressure test whatsoever before it fails. 
I suspect I'll have grandkids when it happens, so far it has been 4 years.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

M1 this evening


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Delfin on a DrunkArt canvas for the evening.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

RASMUS on custom James Raphael...kangaroo over to Canada and back....have a good one guys..


----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)

Helson shark diver 40


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Modded 6309-7040
*


----------



## stryker58 (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Enicar on a Panatime leather nato today. 
They have really stepped up their strap game, they have such a great selection . Love this nato and it's not too thick.

This circa mid 60's Sherpa Graph has the famous V72 calibre used by the ROLEX Daytona of the time among others.

My SubC is scheduled to land today so hoping wifey will be home to sign for it and I can wear it tonight 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Seiko 6306 - (1979)


----------



## phm14 (Mar 23, 2015)

Proud of this one...my 1st Rolex:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Second day in a row for this one. Lovin me some Speedy!


----------



## chris slack (Sep 3, 2013)

vintage tudor sub


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos on navy isofrane to brave the nasty weather today. One more day until the weekend!


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Enicar on a Panatime leather nato today.
> They have really stepped up their strap game, they have such a great selection . Love this nato and it's not too thick.
> 
> This circa mid 60's Sherpa Graph has the famous V72 calibre used by the ROLEX Daytona of the time among others.
> ...


Wow!


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

quicksilver7 said:


>


Noooo, get the shark mesh please.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> Noooo, get the shark mesh please.


You are probably right. The mesh looks better on my Laguna though.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm wearing the HEXA on Art's weathered canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Tonight Benarus Remora 2
*


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## rackness (May 27, 2006)




----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Orient 300m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

5661nicholas said:


> Orient 300m Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pic👍


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Green flat tubes


----------



## Mark McK (Aug 18, 2007)

Here is my most recent addition........




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rackness said:


> View attachment 3675354


Want 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I got my SubC back last night  I bought it back from the person I sold it to last year and I was the original owner so the card is on my name. 
Missed it. To me it's the best modern watch/diver and do-it-all piece. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm on the dark side of the building. PP in cruddy lighting.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Couldn't resist for long without wearing it
Now on a green ISO


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Got this one on today after a few watch free wrist days.


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

The Tag Heuer Today! Have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Just plucked this out of the mailbox from NEWW. Black date wheel, flat A/R sapphire, polished chapter ring.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

OBM custom


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

5661nicholas said:


> Just plucked this out of the mailbox from NEWW. Black date wheel, flat A/R sapphire, polished chapter ring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That certainly spruced up the Shogun......Nice!


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

It's a Scurfa kind of day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Is it beer:30 yet?



Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

With a pile 'o puppies at the shelter where I volunteer.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Enjoying the cherry blossom at work..


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Here is today. Well at least for this morning.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

.


Jeep99dad said:


> I got my SubC back last night  I bought it back from the person I sold it to last year and I was the original owner so the card is on my name.
> Missed it. To me it's the best modern watch/diver and do-it-all piece.
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's testimony to excellent WUSEEKING Brice!! top boomerang back on the subc....great to see this sort of rotation...congrats to buyer and seller ...all the best Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

tetia said:


>


Yep that's a "pearler" great piece....


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Agree with Brice.....


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

DaveandStu said:


> Yep that's a "pearler" great piece....


Thank you my friend.it is indeed a very beautiful watch.Still looking for a yellowish leather rallye strap.Any links to buy one?


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Some great watches on here. Just got a new zulu in the post this morning for the pirahna... Quite a bit more comfy than the shocking strap it came with!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> .
> 
> Now that's testimony to excellent WUSEEKING Brice!! top boomerang back on the subc....great to see this sort of rotation...congrats to buyer and seller ...all the best Dave


Thanks buddy!! Glad it's back 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Heritage chrono Vratislavia Conceptum


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Lovely sunny Saturday here! 
Got the whopper on my wrist...


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Sent from my Oneplus One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Blue UT6 (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

On the way home from the lake.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

powboyz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She's a beaut Jack!! You have got my OCD kicking in well now!! See you mate


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> She's a beaut Jack!! You have got my OCD kicking in well now!! See you mate


Sell off some Dave and pick one up
..l promise you want regret it ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

Against my better judgement, this is what I currently have. 







And this was what it looked like this morning. The lume impresses the hell out of me.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

It is going to happen Jack....have cleared a few of my Z's out...couple more oldies to roll out of the rotation....keeping this one though...


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seadweller for a relaxing evening before another rain storm comes through. It has literally rained every day for ten days straight. All the golf courses are mush, not good for my game.


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> It is going to happen Jack....have cleared a few of my Z's out...couple more oldies to roll out of the rotation....keeping this one though...


Yea... Don't sell that one!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

The new arrival!


----------



## Andoze (Jul 20, 2013)

After a swim (not a dive sorry) at Maroubra here in Sydney. It's Autumn but the water is still warm.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Seiko 6309


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Good morning folks. 
Got to Armida A1 42mm on today. Love the brass and sunburst green dial combo. I don't mind the stock Cuda strap either. 







Whopping great big buckle it has! Love it  Definitely not fitting under the cuff. 







Soli Deo gloria


----------



## altheowl (Feb 27, 2015)

Makara.


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Seiko Sarb 045


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Have a great Sunday!
*


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Heritor Pytheas:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Myman said:


> View attachment 3698730
> 
> Seiko 6309


I love the dial on this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I didn't post yesterday but I wore the Pelagos to take my daughter Jade to tour Appalachian State University.










Today I am wearing the Sea Dweller 16660 for a lazy Sunday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

What I Think is one of the Best divers ever made if not the Best,
Seiko SBDB001.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Skindiver


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Spent the day with this one, almost a g-shock hehehe....









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

Wearing this on a chilled Sunday afternoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

My Steiny O1...on business travel.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## BellGS (Apr 13, 2015)

An end to a great trip in Colorado


----------



## Andoze (Jul 20, 2013)

Looking across a very wild and windy Botany bay with the Shogun. Just near that headland in the distance is where Captain Cook first made landfall on the east coast of Australia, actually on the 19th of April 1770 (I was one day off).


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm kicking off the week with the SubC and really enjoy the reflections on the ceramic bezel as well as the very legible maxi dial.

Have a great day!
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Kobold Soarway Diver I just picked up from a fellow member on the sales forum. I think this satisfies my search for a "tool" watch. Today it's on a Diaboliq strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Finally replaced the battery on this 'ol faithful. This watch holds a lot of sentimental value: it was a gift from my wife shortly before deploying and served me well all over the Middle East. Glad to have it serviceable again.


----------



## andygray8 (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Pseudo-Fed (Jan 23, 2009)

Sent from my beautiful Iphone 6 Plus using Tapatalk.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Packing shed piece...a belter..have a good one guys


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hexa on Drew's Carbon black SBL 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hexa on Drew's Carbon black SBL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this watch. Such a beautiful dial.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

(Just putting it back on after playing catch...screwing around with filters)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Benarus moray 42mm with blue ceramic dial. Hasn't left my wrist


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Refresher before next dive.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Good morning folks. Got my Vostok Amphibia on today. Love the classic shape of the ministry case. So glad I swapped the original bracelet for a mesh one!


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Sent from my Oneplus One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going with the Sea Dweller 16660 today.

Which do you prefer? SubC or SD?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

The correct answer is always "both"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seppia said:


> The correct answer is always "both"


So maybe the Pelagos will go 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## scubafox (Nov 2, 2010)

GoldEN blueS.....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Arrived today. Seiko 5 Automatic. Always wanted this movement in that style of watch.


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Nap time for my little guy


----------



## eddiemonster (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

At the gym with this.










It's just me


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos on Art's Kodiak leather with grey stitching for the evening. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Just landed, the Alpina Extreme Diver Ladies (38mm)
6.75 wrists


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Black Bay on a Fossil Bund


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

MDV106-1A


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Going with the Sea Dweller 16660 today.
> 
> Which do you prefer? SubC or SD?
> 
> ...


My opinion, the SD is more of a classic, you have the sub covered with your Tudor. I might be a little biased though.


----------



## andy0drew (Feb 17, 2014)

Gotta love the way this one looks


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

This. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

I must confess I didn't really understand or 'get' the 'iconic' status of this watch... I do know 
So glad I bought the 2nd gen specifically in orange


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Here is mine. Nice looking casual Pulsar today. Goes well with suit.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Going desk diving with the Alpina Ladies
Thankfully this weekend I will be real-diving in Key Largo (hopefully with my skx009 if it lands in time)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm going with the Tudor Blue sub today, my favorite watch. For me it's doesn't get much better than this even if I have had more $$ and "nicer" watches There is just something about this one that makes it a keeper for me  yes I did use the K word ;-)


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Junkers 6656-1S Iron Annie 'Big Date' on 2015 Hirsch Earth


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## russny2000 (Jun 8, 2011)

Happy Wednesday


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent directly from my brain through my NEXUS 7 using outlawed technology and weird science


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

Love this shot of my SmpC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Ahoi on blue perlon strap for me today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GdPa's Omega Seamaster 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Floridadg said:


> MDV106-1A
> View attachment 3729562


I also got the MDV for my Home Depot run/yard work/working on cars/any high scratch risk activities. It is such a great value for $40.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,Choice for today:


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

This one again. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex SubC for meetings and an interview to hopefully fill the last spot on my new team. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Searambler


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)

Just get my new blue Sumo. Finish resize it, strap it on. Doesn't want to remove it anymore. Love it!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Steinhart Nav-B bronze on Diaboliq leather strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

Gave the Oris a run out today


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Armida A8
*


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

The Afternoon Coffee Break...


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pan Base Logo.


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Suppa adapters make the BN2024 a brand new watch. A far cry from its intended use, but I don't care. Digging it on camo today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Helberg CH6


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards

Cesar


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

My Halios, still at work -- about to go for drinks!


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Sterile diver on rubber


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

New Arrival


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Enicar Sherpa Graph on Panatime leather nato


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Fancy IG pic from earlier today...







Right now...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Borealis Scout Sniper
*


----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

TGIF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGiF! Pam 112 on Art's Horween Shell strap for casual Friday. Can't wait for the weekend 
Gotta love base dials and sandwich too 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

;-)|>


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Orange Isofrane on the F74:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)

New strap

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Getting ready for a dive vacation in Key Largo, followed by three days in Miami for work. 
Bringing this:


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi,

Bit of bonsai work, so G-Shock fits perfectly. Bit filthy.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SeaDweller on di modell alligator strap for me today. Have great Friday everyone!


----------



## SomeAssemblyRequired (Jan 19, 2015)

New to me -- first day with the PAM 027:


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

By coincidence, the minute and GMT hands were aligned for this shot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Seiko 6105 on Chocolate Bar strap.


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Have a great weekend everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

TGIF!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Friday Night Chang-on-up...


----------



## Chris04086 (Apr 25, 2015)

Halios Tropik SS


----------



## eugenicus (Feb 24, 2015)

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Off to do some last minute shopping for our holiday! Really excited and looking forward to collecting my new quartz diver waiting for me patiently in California


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Just got this Citizen NY2300 yesterday. Most affordable automatic 200m diver's watch (for only $125 brand new) along with Orient Mako/Ray series. Strong Lume, Unidirectional Pepsi Bezel, Screw-down crown, Day/Date windows, nice Chapter Ring with Arabic hour numbers.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

UNCC open house today with Jade and Mel today. Have a great weekend 









Almost decided to sell it this week yet it looks so good 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

It's the Weeekennd!....
Outside:









Inside:


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Ahoi on navy gator, great weekend guys!


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Poolside










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

mark1972 said:


> TGIF
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Niiice watch brother. I have a question about it, how do you ser the time paring the seconds, as this o e has no regular subdial of seconds?!! Mine, its brother, says hello...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

SD on the island!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Just missing some water to jump into


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning all...blow the milk out of your tea today!! Heading outside to flick a few lures..have a good one Dave


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

cesar scarambone said:


> Niiice watch brother. I have a question about it, how do you ser the time paring the seconds, as this o e has no regular subdial of seconds?!! Mine, its brother, says hello...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use the Chrono.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Seiko 6306 - (1979)


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Took this one for its first dive, though it has been on countless surfs.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good Morning all,


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

garydusa said:


> Friday Night Chang-on-up...


Loving the bracelet on that, what is it?


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

This one again today


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Wearing and warching....


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

BaliHa'i For me...


----------



## BellGS (Apr 13, 2015)

Sporting my new to me Tag Heuer 200 980.020! One of my favorites


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

This one today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Wearing a Kemmner and finishing A bootleg band shirt for my 16 months baby girl.


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
Right Now, Mk II LRRP 










Had it on all day ...








'


H
Ri


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Just about ready for today's Philly GTG. Sporting the blue Cerberus on new shoes.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Beater for working in the yard.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Wearing Orient SEL03003B today. After months of search, finally I found this M-Force, the X STI edition.








Limited to 1000pcs


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Cave Dweller On Mesh
*


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Certina DS Eagle a quasi diver


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

:-d|>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today is Sea Dweller Monday. Have a great week. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

New Fortis Marine Master Vintage on horween. 

Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

kpc001 said:


> New Fortis Marine Master Vintage on horween.
> 
> Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Beautiful watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks...Finally found a good deal and nabbed one.

Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

DOXA Monday For Me..


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Hexa F74









I love the slightly domed crystal and bezel insert. The course thread on the long crown tube is very reassuring. The aggressive square edges of the bezel teeth and case make this one of my favorite tool watches.
Oh, and of course the starburst dial is great.









Not too shabby on the timekeeping either.


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

My 3 year-old's idea to make watches out of her new play doh, and my wife's idea to document it for my watch nerd site.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Luvin' the sapphire bezel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ds760476 said:


> My 3 year-old's idea to make watches out of her new play doh, and my wife's idea to document it for my watch nerd site.


Good move. Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time to leave the office uptown and head home to my ladies 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

My newest acquisition sitting comfortably on my wrist. 
What a substantial watch for not much money!!

















Loving the dark MOP dial and the white ceramic bezel. 
It will probably be on my wrist all week


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6309-7049, 1987.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Love that GMT.


cybercat said:


> '
> Right Now, Mk II LRRP
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Shogun tonight


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent directly from my brain through my NEXUS 7 using outlawed technology and weird science


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Here is me today:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam Zero.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys....blue Z with matching ISO ....I get the ISO 'thing" now.....


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

SmpC in docs


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Audit kicking off today, across all my teams, I'll need my blue sub to cheer me up 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Have a good one guys....blue Z with matching ISO ....I get the ISO 'thing" now.....


Sweet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

THE watch


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Titanium subby.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
Right now...

Mk II Kingston, accidentally on the wrong size strap... :roll:
















'


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

Deep Blue Sea Ram


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

PO Today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today...










Cesar


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

GMTeeeeeeee! Tracking three time zones


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Kobold on SNPR









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charlestonamigo (Jul 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A little color for the evening. Love the Scurfa on the Hexa red rubber. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Gorgeous sunny day !! Heading home now from work


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

I scored the submarine clock in an antique store, then, ("WIS" of course) knew exactly where to get the watch.....


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Freshly arrived Barbos Marine
*


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Chilling with my skx009. 
Using the dive bezel to keep track of the cooking time of my pasta, can't get more Italian than that!
Sorry for the crappy pic


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Off work and waiting to meet a friend for a drink.


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Doxa on NATO for work.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

mark1972 said:


> TGIF
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is Killer Mark. When did you pick that up?


----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

Dan01 said:


> That is Killer Mark. When did you pick that up?


Recent addition. I needed a Chrono for the collection. Thanks


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Freshly arrived Barbos Marine
> *


I've had my eye on this with the black dial, how do you like it so far? How comfortable is it on the wrist? What's the luminous material? It seems like a lot of watch for the money.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello there,

Good morning all. Here is mine today.


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Helson Shark






with Clouds

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## catman911 (Aug 8, 2010)

.









Helson Buccaneer GMT


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

My skx009. 
Funny how so far it has been my most accurate seiko ever by a very wide margin, consistently +3 sec/day. 
Plus, apparently I got lucky and have one with the date and bezel almost perfectly aligned. 
I am starting to think about the unthinkable, meaning to flip some other great watches (MM300 and omega SMP midsize being the first candidates) and just stick with this one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another day of in person meetings with Audit. The SubC is up for the task. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seppia said:


> My skx009.
> Funny how so far it has been my most accurate seiko ever by a very wide margin, consistently +3 sec/day.
> Plus, apparently I got lucky and have one with the date and bezel almost perfectly aligned.
> I am starting to think about the unthinkable, meaning to flip some other great watches (MM300 and omega SMP midsize being the first candidates) and just stick with this one.


Great looking watch. Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

castlk said:


> I've had my eye on this with the black dial, how do you like it so far? How comfortable is it on the wrist? What's the luminous material? It seems like a lot of watch for the money.


I'm very surprised, better than expected especially for the price... Looks very good, very confortable for this size of watch. If I compare to my Cave Dweller's I prefer the Barbos for the feeling on the wrist. Lume is pretty weak but seems to still a while. For the price/quality I recommend this watch for sure! Hope this help you

Sorry for my enlgish, I speak french
Simon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Helson Shark Diver 42mm
*


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Another day of in person meetings with Audit. The SubC is up for the task.
> Have a great day. B
> 
> 
> ...


What a handsome timepiece! I have some serious delivery anxiety today, FedEx is bringing me one of my favorites. A 2254...Sub is next on the list.


----------



## Wawmd (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Munch520 said:


> What a handsome timepiece! I have some serious delivery anxiety today, FedEx is bringing me one of my favorites. A 2254...Sub is next on the list.


Thank you!

And congrats!! LOVE the 2254!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Another day of in person meetings with Audit. The SubC is up for the task.


I'm not sure even something as great as the sub is up to a day of audits. Good Luck!


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

imortal


----------



## milo dinosaur (Mar 18, 2011)

Swapped the rattling bracelet for this leather zulu.. Quite like the look. It'll probably be on this for a while longer till I get a replacement clasp for my blumo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Trying out (another) newly aquired 6309...








(May of 1983)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you!
> 
> And congrats!! LOVE the 2254!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks! I was on the fence between this and the Bond with the skeleton hands, very happy with this. Much prefer the bracelet on this one.

Mid-day switch thanks to FedEx


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

This is the nicest sm 300 of thhose new models! Congrats. Today:









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Pelagos


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

I would like to point out that on Saturday this thread will be exactly a year old...let's all post on that date and jack up the paltry post count...haha!

Seriously though...post!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Toothbras, your initial impressions?


----------



## Chris04086 (Apr 25, 2015)

Halios Tropic SS on modified Seiko 6309 oyster bracelet. Love this watch.


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

cesar scarambone said:


> This is the nicest sm 300 of thhose new models! Congrats. Today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!

And thanks! I have some NATOs and a Gunny Strap ordered for it. Can't wait to see it on those as well


----------



## casavova007 (Dec 23, 2010)

Something for a change today








https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/04/29/37dd7ce83e21c57123d7e4c11456f0d5.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/04/29/0a2e1d96388c641465f83f6f51e4c2a2.jpg


----------



## Marceli (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

New arrival...


----------



## ladizha (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Tonight Boschett Cave Dweller LE
*


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

This is still on my wrist. 
















That MOP is quite mesmerising


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm sitting here wondering why I sold my last 1545 Blue-ray...

Sent directly from my brain through my NEXUS 7 using outlawed technology and weird science


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bathys 100 Fathoms on a merlot DrunkArtStrap. Have a good evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

S e i k o : 6306 - (1979)


----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

Have a great day WUS. GPW 1000 1B.


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Deep Blue Sea Ram Auto w/ just received Hadley Roma Kevlar strap with orange piping:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Change in plans. This one just landed  Wow! It's awesome and a bargain! 
Sorry bad indoor pics don't do it justice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

looks sweet!



Jeep99dad said:


> Change in plans. This one just landed  Wow! It's awesome and a bargain!
> Sorry bad indoor pics don't do it justice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

cesar scarambone said:


> This is the nicest sm 300 of thhose new models! Congrats. Today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SRP313


----------



## Henry T (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Took some orange tonight...put one of my old cattle dogs "Remmy" out of her misery tonight...love all my dogs,but it's a hell of a price when you have to retire them due to ill health...sucks...love your dogs while you have them!!..onwards and upwards..Dave


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Really sorry to hear about your dog, Dave. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

wellyite said:


> Really sorry to hear about your dog, Dave.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Welly....they give a lot and ask for little don't they...now to tell the kids...tks for the thoughts mate..


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

picture from yesterday


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Poljot Sturmanskie 
*


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Sicura 400m


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Took some orange tonight...put one of my old cattle dogs "Remmy" out of her misery tonight...love all my dogs,but it's a hell of a price when you have to retire them due to ill health...sucks...love your dogs while you have them!!..onwards and upwards..Dave


I'm so sorry to hear about your Remmy. They truly are man's beat friend. I love my pups and can't imagine our lives without them. My condolences. She is now in a better place and no more disease or pain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I quite like my new Benarus Moray Vintage, the grey dial just rocks and that dome... 
Not my typical office watch but I put a brown leather on it to match shoes and belt  
It'll go on a rough H2O canvas tonight. Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sasha (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely IWC. which model is it, and what's the A at 9 o'clock?



Tony A.H said:


> picture from yesterday


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Waiting at the vet's office with Lusi the Pixie Bob.










Sent from my Oneplus One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> I quite like my new Benarus Moray Vintage, the grey dial just rocks and that dome...
> Not my typical office watch but I put a brown leather on it to match shoes and belt
> It'll go on a rough H2O canvas tonight. Have a great day. B
> ...


Wow that looks great. I still maintain that Benarus, along with Halios, are some of the best micros available in terms of quality for the $.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

blowfish89 said:


> Toothbras, your initial impressions?


1. It's awesome
2. It wears a lot smaller than it looks
3. It's comfy, must be the titanium
4. It looks like a freakin' weapon


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

JDCfour said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Love the electric blue

I think it looks really sharp on a NATO...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

CH6 on custom crocodile w' Maddog buckle.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Munch520 said:


> Wow that looks great. I still maintain that Benarus, along with Halios, are some of the best micros available in terms of quality for the $.


Thank you and I agree 100% and will add in terms of CS too. They are now well established businesses.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Hermey (Aug 8, 2014)

Pelagos day


----------



## WatchingTurtles (Nov 30, 2014)

Lounging around with a Seiko 007 on bond nato with some fun socks on.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Day lume is one of my life's simple pleasures.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Does not come out of the case very often but seemed like a good day for it.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

sasha said:


> lovely IWC. which model is it, and what's the A at 9 o'clock?


Thanks
it's the Big Pilot Antoine De Saint Exupery Edition.
L.E of 1149 Pieces (and only 1 in Platinum).

the *A* at 9 O'clock is for *A*ntoine.



Cheers


----------



## medaze (Dec 10, 2011)

My new 007...girlfriend surprised me with it last night. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## casavova007 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Bronze Moray 42. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent directly from my brain through my NEXUS 7 using outlawed technology and weird science


----------



## kleemo (Jul 5, 2014)

A newly acquired Hamilton Khaki Automatic


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your Remmy. They truly are man's beat friend. I love my pups and can't imagine our lives without them. My condolences. She is now in a better place and no more disease or pain.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Word! Pups are more than animals! Sorry to hear that man...


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched strap on the Moray vintage for the evening. This is one of the canvas Clemens started selling on his site last year iirc 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lukasz1000 (Apr 30, 2015)

[URL=http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=s8S6WcjOcog&offerid=321366.3694&type=3&subid=0]Luxury Sale Over 25% Off Retail + Free Shipping







[/URL]


----------



## azwatchman (Apr 19, 2008)

Aquastar Benthos 500....


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

black monster, with dark blue bezel on a blue isofrane.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Seiko 7548 - (1981)
"From the crane we learn grace & self control
The snake teaches us suppleness & rhythmic endurance
The praying mantis teaches us speed & patience 
And from the tiger we learn tenacity & power
And from the dragon we learn to ride the wind"


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks very much all for your kind words,they were a great lift for my sons....a lot of animal lovers as well as watches!! Have a good one guys ...all the best Dave


----------



## sasha (Feb 28, 2010)

thank u for the feedback. it's a treasure piece.


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

Back in work with a new work watch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Superlative


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Last day in Miami before going back home.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and happy Friday!! TGIF!
Drove my Jeep to work and made and feel like it's already the weekend  I am wearing the Rolex Sea Dweller. 
Have a great day!
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Certina DS Action










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

For the holiday here in brasil and the weekend....









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Helson Skindiver in one of my favourite Filipino restaurants


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Hamilton Pan-Europ and my latest hobby


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Casual Friday..


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
Right Now ...

Rolex 14060M 'two line' Submariner
















'


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Barbos Marine Blue On Watchadoo
*


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Bathys feeling at home on island.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

cesar scarambone said:


> For the holiday here in brasil and the weekend....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sexiest watch alive!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Prometheus Poseidon prototype number 2


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Kobold Soarway 43 on Timafactors nato. It's a killer combo!!!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

oh come on, this is not fair 



sapcmc said:


> Prometheus Poseidon prototype number 2


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes!! Finally the weekend!!!  I couldn't wait to get out of the office and enjoy a glass of wine 
The Hexa on Drewstraps (made of Saddleback carbon black leather) will kick the weekend off. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

It the only one I've got.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Thanks very much all for your kind words,they were a great lift for my sons....a lot of animal lovers as well as watches!! Have a good one guys ...all the best Dave


Sorry to hear about the dog. We had to put a pet to sleep last year and it is hard. Best wishes and thoughts.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

sapcmc said:


> Prometheus Poseidon prototype number 2


Congrats it really came out awesome. 
Too bad I am wrist-challenged and would need a 40mm size for me to jump on it. 
I like your watches a lot, just too big for me unfortunately


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Congrats it really came out awesome.
> Too bad I am wrist-challenged and would need a 40mm size for me to jump on it.
> I like your watches a lot, just too big for me unfortunately


oh well I pre-purchased two Poseidon's but I someway share your concerns about size, let's hope they wear ok

here my equally challenged wrist with the nice Prometheus Piranha, and I have to say this dude never disappoints me


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time for Krav. G-Shock this morning 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Vintage helbros st. Stell 20 atm

Über ale


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Fun strap for the Aquaracer for the weekend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yes!! Finally the weekend!!!  I couldn't wait to get out of the office and enjoy a glass of wine
> The Hexa on Drewstraps (made of Saddleback carbon black leather) will kick the weekend off.
> B
> 
> ...


I love that combo and with your canvas as well.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again today.


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Straps to match second hand accent on both my favorites

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ladizha (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

A grab-n-go non-diver today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Chilling on the Hudson River promenade with my skx009. 
Love this affordable.


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Right Now?...Work'in in "ChicagoLand" for this Saturday!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Benarus Moray Ti on custom crocodile.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dan01 said:


> Sorry to hear about the dog. We had to put a pet to sleep last year and it is hard. Best wishes and thoughts.


Thanks mate...sorry to hear...we all share another common bond with our love for our pets....Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys...


----------



## chrisre (Mar 16, 2015)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gillmanjr (May 17, 2012)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

BB on tudor rubber


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Omega and Arcteryx...some good Sunday gear 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Haven't decided yet


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

Not sure either?? Choice will be harder when finally land the SubC ND


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

This watch is ridiculous. 
I can't believe it costs $130, put the bracelet in the drawer and installed a Hirsch Liberty, and I think it looks killer. 
The value for money is just insane


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

Seppia said:


> This watch is ridiculous.
> I can't believe it costs $130, put the bracelet in the drawer and installed a Hirsch Liberty, and I think it looks killer.
> The value for money is just insane


I agree it does look nice!!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## felipefuda (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

This looks superb. Never been a fan of these on bracelets, but the nato transforms it!


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Away for a few days down south for the long weekend. Nice to get out of the city!!


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Catchin some waves...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seppia said:


> This watch is ridiculous.
> I can't believe it costs $130, put the bracelet in the drawer and installed a Hirsch Liberty, and I think it looks killer.
> The value for money is just insane


Indeed. I need to grab another one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

So I decided to keep the new Moray Vintage on but changed the strap. It's on a OD green Drew canvas. I think I'll try all my 24mm strap on it... That's 5 already 

Talk about shades of grey.. ;-) that dial....




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

man this watch is just phenomenal, it works great with whatever strap you toss



Jeep99dad said:


> So I decided to keep the new Moray Vintage on but changed the strap. It's on a OD green Drew canvas. I think I'll try all my 24mm strap on it... That's 5 already
> 
> Talk about shades of grey.. ;-) that dial....
> 
> ...


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

some nerdy pics at StarWars Day here in Milano with my faithful Piranha 










young Sith training hard



















Darth Piranha?


----------



## SprSynJn (Apr 16, 2015)

I don't have it on in this picture, but this is what I'm wearing now. I got it as a gift many years ago, but the band needed changing so I took a break from it after I bought a cheaper smaller watch that I didn't mind getting scuffed up at work. With the recent fad of smart watches coming into effect, I decided to go back to wearing this beauty. Really enjoy it and wonder why I didn't just change the band years ago.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

mdsaitto said:


> some nerdy pics at StarWars Day here in Milano with my faithful Piranha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! I'm not usually a white face fan (except for panda dials) - but this looks ace!


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

This one today


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Crezo said:


> NICE! I'm not usually a white face fan (except for panda dials) - but this looks ace!


Thanks buddy!
In my opinion Piranha is really handsome watch in whatever dial color


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

More day lume... I swoon .


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Belarus Moray bronze on a green Isofran.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Going with the Ds-3 re issue...have a good one guys...


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

mdsaitto said:


> Thanks buddy!
> In my opinion Piranha is really handsome watch in whatever dial color


Yep, gotta agree with that


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Today's combo


----------



## Bobblehead (Apr 28, 2015)

Seiko Tuna SBBN015


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mdsaitto said:


> some nerdy pics at StarWars Day here in Milano with my faithful Piranha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man that watch has really grown on me. I was very indifferent and now I have to try one. I'd say the yellow I initially saw killed it for me. Really didn't like it but the white is just killer. The profile is awesome too. What's the L2L? And case diameter ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning, wish you all a great week. 
I'll kick it off with the Rolex SubC 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Feeling blue today - happy Monday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


>


Always love seeing this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)

Gulf Formula

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

Happy Monday people!


----------



## double10 (Feb 23, 2015)

breitling navitimer


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sexiest watch alive!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tks brother! I adore this one! Today....








Regards

Cesar


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Man that watch has really grown on me. I was very indifferent and now I have to try one. I'd say the yellow I initially saw killed it for me. Really didn't like it but the white is just killer. The profile is awesome too. What's the L2L? And case diameter ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Do it! I was in two minds about it as.The dial looked way too busy, but fancied a change from the skx007 so flipped it amd got one.

By far my favourite watch now and the pictures just don't do it justice. The mix of brushed and polished really angular edges make it catch the light and sparkle from nearly any angle.

Not sure on sizes off hand, but it's a 22mm strap (wish it was a 24 as I'VE got so many straps in that size).

Due to the shape though it wears a LOT smaller than it looks in pictures, but I love the size to be honest.

My only one complaint is the isofrane style strap it comes with is super cheap and nasty, so if you order one (and they're super cheap right now!) order a strap to swap out before it gets there


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

44mm diameter and 52 Lug to Lug, my wrist is 6,7"
it's kinda hefty but reasonably so, as you can see my wrist it's kinda skinny but I can wear it 

honestly I prefer Piranha to the more expensive Helson Shark Diver, it could be worth giving a try

glad to be helpful my friend

glad to be helpful



Jeep99dad said:


> Man that watch has really grown on me. I was very indifferent and now I have to try one. I'd say the yellow I initially saw killed it for me. Really didn't like it but the white is just killer. The profile is awesome too. What's the L2L? And case diameter ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

SBDC027


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Today I celebrate two great years of marriage with my wife, so naturally I'm wearing the watch she gave me as a wedding gift.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Closing out a busy Monday with the Great White.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Just arrived from Ratuken..


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Here it is today:


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Still this one, just can't take it off my wrist. 








Accuracy tracking (first day was only partially charged)









Amazing that among all my Japanese autos, this is by far the best accuracy I've ever got


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Love this dial


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm going with the Sea Dweller this morning. 
Have a great day. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

Good old beater today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Today's feeble attempt at coordination

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Tuesday Noon Meeting...


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Home time


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

More swoon-worthy day lume.


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Strap change for a cookout









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Strap swap.


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Happy Cinco de mayo!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Kobold, Iso combo


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

pepcr1 said:


> Kobold, Iso combo


Nice, I'm wearing a similar combo, though with a little variation. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Really enjoying the Benarus and been giving it quite a bit of wrist time. It's back on the wrist tonight on my oldest Drew canvas. They just get better with age... Like me 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Picture from this morning, but only now I'm able to upload.


----------



## orangenSaft (Oct 6, 2011)

Fresh in last night.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

Beautiful day here, sunny and will be 85 but off to work for now. Looking forward to the drive home top down tonight. 
SubC today. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

9 years with this one...going to call that a keeper...have a good one guys


----------



## bloodypoppy (Apr 23, 2013)

Today Ploprof on orange iso


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Casual Friday has come early










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Davidhu (Jan 6, 2012)

just arrived


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Rubber


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Just received Prometheus Piranha - let me know what you think:


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

mesaboogie18 said:


> View attachment 3874802


Is this a black bay with a Planet Ocean bezel?!? I liked... Actually if tudor released a new blackbay with gold hands and markers and a black bezel i would by another one in a blink!

Today an old one...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

One more of the Aquaracer 300m. I know it doesn't get a ton of love but I really like it. Especially the dial on the new WANs. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Floridadg said:


> Just received Prometheus Piranha - let me know what you think:
> 
> View attachment 3892946


That's hot! Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## smellmyface (Mar 10, 2015)

JDM 007 on a Strapcode bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks bro. So far I'm impressed. When r u gonna get one lol?



Jeep99dad said:


> That's hot! Congrats.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JesseDL (Dec 28, 2011)

Love the full dial lume


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Desk diving earlier this morning...



Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Badbebe (Jul 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

My first love.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Floridadg said:


> Thanks bro. So far I'm impressed. When r u gonna get one lol?


Ah ah just got a "big fish" so need to recover 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going with the Hexa on Art's Black Ash Horween strap. Works well together. #DrunkArtStraps



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Just picked up a first gen OVM again. I had one last year and sold it, but decided to try it again. I put it on a Diaboliq leather strap for tonight while I study for my last grad school exam.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Morning all,

Here is watch on my wrist today:


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

pretty darn awesome
but I'm biased as a proud owner of a white Piranha 



Floridadg said:


> Just received Prometheus Piranha - let me know what you think:
> 
> View attachment 3892946


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Oris depth gauge.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SubC until the Big Fish lands 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

6309 & the "Green Cup" today!


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

This one today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## keto9 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards

Cesar


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Back from holiday. California is very very beautiful indeed! 
Off to see The Age of Ultron.
Colour coordinated with Hulk.


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

today it will be the planet ocean... but which strap should i choose?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Here she is  
Love it. So light in Titanium. Can wait for strap fun 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Helson Bronze on Toshi leather.


----------



## liono (Jan 7, 2010)

Got to love the bronze. Here's my halios tropik b. Grey dial.


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

Wearing the Oris tonight


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Here she is
> Love it. So light in Titanium. Can wait for strap fun
> 
> 
> ...


Wow
Very very nice, congrats!


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Here she is
> Love it. So light in Titanium. Can wait for strap fun
> 
> 
> ...


Damn.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Still going...


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Work grind!


----------



## azwatchman (Apr 19, 2008)

Vintage Bulova Accutron Snorkel...


----------



## orangenSaft (Oct 6, 2011)

azwatchman said:


> Vintage Bulova Accutron Snorkel...
> 
> View attachment 3907098


Man that is good looking. Like it so much more than the new release.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Here she is
> Love it. So light in Titanium. Can wait for strap fun
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------



## Berwolf (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Here she is
> Love it. So light in Titanium. Can wait for strap fun
> 
> 
> ...


Big fish indeed. Very nice pick up.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I think the Blancpain deserves its own thread - no ?
Also, can you show me the caseback ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> I think the Blancpain deserves its own thread - no ?
> Also, can you show me the caseback ?


Ah! I'll work on that and try to take decent pics.

Here is the back with the gold rotor 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)

Steinhart OVM 2.0 on light brown leather zulu. Happy Friday!


----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)

My old bucherer

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

azwatchman said:


> Vintage Bulova Accutron Snorkel...
> 
> View attachment 3907098


Love it!

Sent from my Venue 7 3730 using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi,

Again only now found time to post. Started morning with vintage Seiko 5 and my vintage HMT from India arrived later so here are the pictures of 2 watches:

















Thanks for watching.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF! Love casual Friday's when I can wear Jeans at the office .

I'm sure you'd have guessed what I'd be wearing today even if I didn't post 
Blancpain Ti Bathyscaphe on the OEM sailcloth strap until I get some goodies later ;-)
Have a great Friday. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

tako_watch said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic patina.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

SBGX053
Brought it yesterday to a mini gtg, looked at it, and finally a watch managed to take the wrist space away from the skx009










Quartz GSs are so awesome


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

This guy on a Hirsch Accent - quite possibly the best rubber strap I've ever tried.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam base logo on antique leather.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

sorta wearing


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Pelagos


----------



## tickwomp (May 7, 2015)

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Amazing Steinhart Pilot Nav B-Uhr today! Have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

This one today.....









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

Longines hydroconquest and my stripy socks for a comfy Friday evening


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Di3gors (Feb 1, 2015)

My bullhead with new pants!!!








Enviado desde mi LG-D850 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Benarus Megalodon
*


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Blue C60 on shark mesh. Should I get a Staib/Milanese mesh for it?


----------



## orangenSaft (Oct 6, 2011)

Tutima Pacific on a sandblasted shark mesh. Totally, totally awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Very ****ty pic, beautiful watch in my opinion 
I love how vintage the tuna looks, when not getting it wet leather works wonderful to me


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1; on custom cobra w' Rolko buckle.


----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Airing the Laguna a bit... and liking it!


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Doxa on new blue NATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Morning all,Here is the Saturday watch.


----------



## chrisre (Mar 16, 2015)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam subby.


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Snuck a quick pic. Wearing my Bulova Precisionist 96B183. 
Wedding time.


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaybob (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Right Now...Seiko 6139-6000 Proof/Proof/Notched (Jan 1970).


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

The new Halios!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

rockin'ron said:


>


I see one of those in the near future for my Moray 40.


----------



## ggray830 (Feb 5, 2011)

Taken only moments ago from Seattle's SeaTac airport!


----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Five Guys for lunch with the Cerberus. Best burgers in town.


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
Mk II LRRP GMT


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

"Deep Dive Tribute" .... to a "Late Night Legend" ... Dave ?️??

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Going real good after regulation : from +30 to +2 per day.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ggray830 said:


> View attachment 3927130
> 
> Taken only moments ago from Seattle's SeaTac airport!


That's super hot!! Congrats  
Nice SBL bag too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The BP on a DrunkArtStraps Horween shell for a bit of Mother's Day shopping with the girls then daddy-daughters dinner 
The Bathyscaphe has really become the Queen of the watch box 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent directly from my brain through my NEXUS 7 using outlawed technology and weird science


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MadMex said:


> Sent directly from my brain through my NEXUS 7 using outlawed technology and weird science


This blue is really beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

abzack said:


>


Gorgeous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes this Zenith is sweet!
Model number?
Thanks in advance


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good Morning all

Here is how my wrist looks like today. Kinetic needed some movement to charge.









Have a nice day.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys...


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

Last night 









Today


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Today


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Spending my favorite time of day with the Seamaster. Love sitting on the porch before the family is up and watching the day start.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Benarus Megalodon








*


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Have a good one guys...


Awesome!


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Regattare 2011 in a very cloudy Sunday...


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

One more, I'm not wearing it but my little guy is. Not even 2 and 1/2 and already loves watches and cars. He spent hours yesterday watching GT3s get prepped for the track and every chance he gets he looks at me and announces, "Daddy - watch!". I'll put one on him and he'll sit and stare at the second hand. Keeps him pre occupied for literally 20-30 minutes. I think I've got a young engineer on my hands. Couldn't be more proud 









And a car to drool over









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Can't decide


----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Vintage Heuer, "stolen" from my dad. 
It was my mother's gift to him back in the year I was born (1980)


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Benarus Megalodon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always think this looks like a 2nd gen Monster on steroids! 
Epic lume shot


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Mother's Day Brunch"
*


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hanging out with my daughter at my in-laws. Wearing the Kobold on a SNPR strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## tickwomp (May 7, 2015)

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Seppia said:


> Yes this Zenith is sweet!
> Model number?
> Thanks in advance


Not sure of the model number. I bought it on sight from a watchsmith. Caseback says 91157 100% Etanche A 20 Atmospheres.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Tag out of the closet again on europelli strap








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pharmlou (Mar 1, 2015)

Getting the car washed









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

sarasate said:


> View attachment 3934626


wow! it looks so great and clean!! Great photo as always.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I wish you all a great week. Can't get enough of this one so I'll start the work week with the BPFF Bathyscaphe, but on a new Horween Dublin black leather strap with titanium grey stitching to dress it up a notch. Art really nailed this strap!! #DrunkArtStraps
Have a great day. 
B





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

still training hard on my bass guitar, did I ever tell you how thick are the chords and how huge is the fret-board?
man! next life I'll study mandolin or banjo this thing is killing my hands! 

going back to watches I'm treating myself with this sweet Oris Aquis


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

jeep for sure you are the strap guy here on WUS and let's not even start to mention your awesome watches



Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> I wish you all a great week. Can't get enough of this one so I'll start the work week with the BPFF Bathyscaphe, but on a new Horween Dublin black leather strap with titanium grey stitching to dress it up a notch. Art really nailed this strap!! #DrunkArtStraps
> Have a great day.
> B
> ...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Monster Monday for me.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

M26 tank.









Not the Pershing version!! Now that is too big for my wrist!! )


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Right now?...its "Blumonday" Morning!
*


----------



## Alyazirat (Oct 31, 2011)

fishing


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Spent the day with this one yesterday









And today "poormans tuttonero" hehehe..









Have a great week!

Cesar


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Seiko mod today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

This one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cesar scarambone said:


> Spent the day with this one yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome duo!!!!

Did you PVD a 24?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Just passed my US driving license test a few minutes ago!
I have been driving for ages but always used my European document to this date. 
Another step towards integration in this beautiful country!
Passed it with my marathon mid size
Yay!


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Seppia said:


> Just passed my US driving license test a few minutes ago!
> I have been driving for ages but always used my European document to this date.
> Another step towards integration in this beautiful country!
> Passed it with my marathon mid size
> Yay!


Congrats, my friend. See you soon in nyc


----------



## bloodypoppy (Apr 23, 2013)

Today my big boss


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Just passed my US driving license test a few minutes ago!
> I have been driving for ages but always used my European document to this date.
> Another step towards integration in this beautiful country!
> Passed it with my marathon mid size
> Yay!


Congrats, and I'm sure you're already a better driver than most "born here" citizens, most of whom can't parallel park or use a turn signal.o|


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> Congrats, and I'm sure you're already a better driver than most "born here" citizens, most of whom can't parallel park or use a turn signal.o|


Ah ah! True 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Just passed my US driving license test a few minutes ago!
> I have been driving for ages but always used my European document to this date.
> Another step towards integration in this beautiful country!
> Passed it with my marathon mid size
> Yay!


Congratulations Seppia. I need to get my Cali license within the next month as well..


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Just another manic Monday...



Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks guys for the support!
Actually, here in the U.S. is similar to Europe, where learning to pass the test is unfortunately different than learning to drive, so I was super stressed lol 
Happy I was lucky enough to pass, I was afraid all the habits picked up by driving 500k+ miles would have prevented me from that


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

congrats Seppia and good luck blowfish

so the driving-licence test in USA is meaningless like in Italy? go figure it



blowfish89 said:


> Congratulations Seppia. I need to get my Cali license within the next month as well..





Seppia said:


> Thanks guys for the support!
> Actually, here in the U.S. is similar to Europe, where learning to pass the test is unfortunately different than learning to drive, so I was super stressed lol
> Happy I was lucky enough to pass, I was afraid all the habits picked up by driving 500k+ miles would have prevented me from that


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Some filet and Stella. Cheers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Blue C60 on a comfy blue rubber strap.









My aspiration to this combo -


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Putting the new Oris Force Recon GMT through its paces this evening - insane lume, and absolute deadly looking in person. Also, the lug adapters are exactly what Oris fans have been begging for for ages now - hopefully they're put into wider production as standalone accessories.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good Morning all,

Bit of a vintage wear.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a top day guys...


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

julywest said:


>


Very nice mate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Tuna!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
Another day with the awesome Ti BPFF Bathyscaphe back on the Horween shell 8. This combo works real well for the office. 
I can't get enough of this watch, the others are begging to come out of the watch box 

Have a great day!
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Gary_Drainville (Sep 15, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Eternamatic Super Kontiki.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

24/7


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Floridadg said:


> View attachment 3955986


Very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

PM switch - Sea-ramblin' this afternoon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

They ain't lyin'...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

This one today


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Best cheesteaks west of South Philly. Send a shot of a cheesesteak too next time!



docvail said:


> They ain't lyin'...


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

SmpC tonight


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

372 this evening.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Just got it from the mail!
Looks awesome, unfortunately, being wrist challenged, the medium strap is too big for me (the last hole must be ok for a 7.25 wrist, what do they eat in Germany?  ) so I had to order a Small from the Nomos store. 
Have placed it on a NATO, don't think it works great but hey, I wanted to wear the new toy!


----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

Stargate for evening duty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Just got it from the mail!
> Looks awesome, unfortunately, being wrist challenged, the medium strap is too big for me (the last hole must be ok for a 7.25 wrist, what do they eat in Germany?  ) so I had to order a Small from the Nomos store.
> Have placed it on a NATO, don't think it works great but hey, I wanted to wear the new toy!


Excellent choice Seppia, I agree on the huge straps though. I have a 7.25" wrist and wear my medium strap on the next to last hole. I don't know if you like the look of the perlon straps but they work well with the Nomos winged clasp they send with their textile strap. I hope you enjoy your club as much as I enjoy mine.

Cheers!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks sir!
Quick question about the winding (assuming you have one with the alpha movement): how's the power reserve?
How often and how many turns do you wind it?
Lastly (sorry!) what accuracy are you getting if you timed it?
Thanks!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Thanks sir!
> Quick question about the winding (assuming you have one with the alpha movement): how's the power reserve?
> How often and how many turns do you wind it?
> Lastly (sorry!) what accuracy are you getting if you timed it?
> Thanks!


Mine is the manual wind datum, and takes 20+ turns from completely unwound and 12-14 each morning to keep it wound. I haven't timed it from fully wound to stop yet. Timekeeping on the timegrapher dial up is +3 sec. per day, and on the wrist approximately +1.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

tommy_boy said:


>


Love that model


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> Mine is the manual wind datum, and takes 20+ turns from completely unwound and 12-14 each morning to keep it wound. I haven't timed it from fully wound to stop yet. Timekeeping on the timegrapher dial up is +3 sec. per day, and on the wrist approximately +1.


Wow that's pretty amazing timekeeping!
Hope mine is close to yours. 
Thanks for the info, can't wait for the strap


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Titanium


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello all,

Here is my most recent purchase. Absolutely fell in love with this watch. Nice vintage with alarm. Accurate to about 10 sec/24 hours so great score.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

View attachment 3970122


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seppia said:


> Just got it from the mail!
> Looks awesome, unfortunately, being wrist challenged, the medium strap is too big for me (the last hole must be ok for a 7.25 wrist, what do they eat in Germany?  ) so I had to order a Small from the Nomos store.
> Have placed it on a NATO, don't think it works great but hey, I wanted to wear the new toy!


Wow. Congrats. I love this one. What's he saw size? 36?
How is the finish and timing on it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I decided to give the BP a break and give my blue sub some wrist time. She is my favorite after all 
Have a great day. 
Brice 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. Congrats. I love this one. What's he saw size? 36?
> How is the finish and timing on it ?


Thanks!
Size is 36mm, my wrists are 6.75. 
If you ever decide to get it be aware the straps are huge, the Medium it came on was too large for me even on the last hole (so large I was able to slip two fingers underneath it), so I have it on the NATO while the small comes. 
The finish is very good even if the watch is simple in design, the seconds subdial has some beautiful concentric "waves" (sorry don't know the appropriate term in English) and the overall impression is of great quality. 
The strap is amazing, never seen anything close to this level of quality (keep in mind I don't own any over $3k watches). 
I wound it yesterday afternoon, wore it till bedtime, left it dial up, timed it this morning with watch tracker and the rate was +1.8 sec/day. 
If it stays like this it's going to be great.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

My new favorite!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

^On paper, a vintage rally strap doesn't sound like it would work with a dive style watch with a black bezel, but in reality it works great rockin'ron. Thanks!
Older pic.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

blowfish89 said:


> ^On paper, a vintage rally strap doesn't sound like it would work with a dive style watch with a black bezel, but in reality it works great rockin'ron. Thanks!
> Older pic.


After this pic I think it sounds good on paper as well


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Awesome duo!!!!
> 
> Did you PVD a 24?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Brice! Yes, i did it with jack at IWW i dont know 1 year ago. He did q very good job on it! Acctually i believe that its dlc, i never know excatly the diference between pvd/dlc, i believe that pvd is the material and dlc is the method pr something like that.... Today:









Regards

Cesar


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

rockin'ron said:


> After this pic I think it sounds good on paper as well


Maybe pushing my luck here, but is it possible to change the stitching color from black to something else ?


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I decided to give the BP a break and give my blue sub some wrist time. She is my favorite after all
> Have a great day.
> Brice
> 
> ...


Now that is a piece I could stare at all day

BBB for me today


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I think I might pick the blue Tudor Sub over the blue Black Bay, if it were my choice


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> I think I might pick the blue Tudor Sub over the blue Black Bay, if it were my choice


Now where is that 'well yeah no ****' emoji?

I'll have to slum it with this for now


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Just slipped this non-diver on for the afternoon...


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Sent from my Oneplus One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

BA MM600










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Munch520 said:


> Now where is that 'well yeah no ****' emoji?
> 
> I'll have to slum it with this for now


The BBB is a beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Been buying "lifestyle" brands a bit to see what can be had on the cheap. This one was $21 from eBay. Not bad at all really. SS case, Myota movement 200m.
The band that came with it even had a compass in case I got lost in the mall and cant find my way out.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

This to the gym:










This to continue working out at home:


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## eddiemonster (Mar 15, 2010)

Not a diver, but close enough!

Just in today, came on bracelet, but I had plans in wait for it!



And voila!


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New arrival


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Benarus Moray Vintage on Art's Horween black ash. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 3976938
> View attachment 3976946


I really like this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

As I said couple of days ago. I love this new watch.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Trying to stick to wearing one watch per week. 
Still on my Amphibia. The mesh strap upgrade is super comfy.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tommy_boy said:


> This to the gym:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely H2O, definitely the set up I would go for if I would pull the trigger to get one.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

BBB for me today, beautiful weather in NYC.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tygrysastyl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As I said couple of days ago. I love this new watch.
> 
> ...


I love it too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Off to work with the Sea Dweller 16660 today. I do prefer it to my SubC 
Have a great day!
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam 88 on Gunny leather.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## ormondgators (Nov 3, 2014)

WCT1000 diver on a 22mm Isofrane, great watch and strap!


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> The BBB is a beauty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks and I agree - the more I wear it the more I like it. The detail/beveling on the crystal and case is especially nice. And this strap! It's ruined NATOs for me.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Currently wearing what's sort of the absolute opposite to a diver ;-)


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

Giving the Tissot a bit of wrist time today


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Just picked it up from FedEx:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards

Cesar


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Mido OSC IV and a cold Jamaican Red Stripe.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Skaface199 said:


> Just picked it up from FedEx:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. She is a beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## B in NY (Jan 20, 2014)

Bought this about a year ago to see if I like 40mm divers (before taking the Sub plunge). Now I'm saving for a sub no date!


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## David Cote (Oct 10, 2012)

Tudor tiger Chrono panda


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats. She is a beauty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thank you, I really like it so far. I've ordered a Bakeka strap for it, but this will have to do for now:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just met my buddy Art (DrunkArtStraps) and picked this beauty up from him along with a couple of straps  while enjoying a couple of cocktails ;-)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Mercury2wo (Oct 4, 2009)

The Eterna Kontiki Diver 1,000m.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

A glowing update


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi,

Thought bit of a change for day or two from recent Belair would be good. Still with nice vintage.









Thanks for time.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Tudor Heritage Black Bay (Blue).


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!!  back to the awesome Blancpain Ti Bathyscaphe on Art's horsehide cordovan 8 strap for a day filled with 7 interviews! No jeans today :-(


Have a great Friday. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Halios on the OD Nato!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam base logo.


----------



## laytechs (Aug 9, 2012)

Just got this and I really like it.


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

My trusty seamaster ceramic today


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Weekend beater with new leather black ops NATO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Haven't been on the forum in a while. Received one of the HEXA blasted bracelets and it's a nice fit for my Prometheus OD Chrono. Not a perfect match finish-wise, but good. It's a nice bracelet too, not too heavy and quite comfortable.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Car show at the beach. Morning parade down the boardwalk.
























More tomorrow.


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Tropik B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Wearing the small ones past few days 
Will wear this one thru the weekend...as a beater, as I work all weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

One of those Kickstarter watches. The Orbital by Element. Anybody else get one?


----------



## B in NY (Jan 20, 2014)

About 5 hours ago. Took the yacht out!


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Good memories of forests incursions


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

I haven't had this on for a while.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

^great strap combo!


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

New to posting. Love my Baume


----------



## ericfeuer (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 4000434
> View attachment 4000442


Love that blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Danny T said:


>


Pretty sweet combo you got going there


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

still enjoying this crazy combo


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Marathon JSAR On Isofrane
*


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Deep Blue T100
Dueling with the bright Saturday morning.








Cheers


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Scubapro 700 Ti


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Day 2: Boardwalk parade. Not as many cars this morning, but still a great show.








































Enjoy the day! More tomorrow.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Vintage Heuer
Only thing that bugs me a little is that I haven't been able to find a proper 18mm vent strap with the No Deco times, this one is for yachting 
Sorry for the glare on the crystal


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

This one gets most my time at minute


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## GazDXB (Mar 2, 2015)

Went out to look at Rolex boutique.. came back with a Grand Seiko three hours ago. Always liked story of the 9f82 accuracy. I think this SPGV007 is something special but it was the first time I'd tried it. Finish and detail is phenomenal (my wallet is recovering...)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started the day with the BPFF on shell 8 strap from DrunkArtStraps 









And met with a fellow NC WIS for brunch and a trade, from which I left with this Rolex Sea Dweller 4000 116600. What a beauty!! Much nicer lines than my departed SubC. 
Now I must decide whether to keep it or the SD 16660 









Pool testing 









The two SD size by side. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

At the park with the kids on a superb sunny/breezy day. Helson with the tomato blaster


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Enjoying the Sub-C on a green Zulu Maratec.


----------



## Terry F. (May 10, 2006)

Pro One lately, including now.

I don't post here too often but I enjoy the site.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Varsity Baseball game won


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> View attachment 4010042
> 
> 
> Enjoying the Sub-C on a green Zulu Maratec.


Love this combo!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Wearing an older SEIKO 7002-700A (Nov 1992) today..


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Spent the saturday with this one...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## B in NY (Jan 20, 2014)

Same watch again. I need to break out some of the others! I have given this watch a beating and it still keeps good time. I golf with it, shoot magnum handguns with it, chop wood with it (all the things you are supposed to avoid with an automatic) and it's had no issues. I hope the grail I'm saving for will be as durable!

I think it looks good with work glove!


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent directly from my brain through my NEXUS 7 using outlawed technology and weird science


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cesar scarambone said:


> Spent the saturday with this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't go wrong with a sub

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Can't go wrong with a sub
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


... and a VW, but that's for another thread.


----------



## Pharmlou (Mar 1, 2015)

Not a diver today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Black Bay tonight - really enjoying this one!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

I worked on this Seiko last night.
Was +40 per day : ( 
Now + 3 : )


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Army35d (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi there,

Yet another watch in the collection. HMT Sona. arrived running late about 2 seconds/hour, now it is close to 4 seconds/day. Very nice watch for the price. Surprisingly larger face than expected at 35 mm.









Thank for watching.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

This again today


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

No parade this morning. Everyone is packing up and heading home. I'll close another great car weekend with a couple shots from yesterday...
















...and a group photo. Today is the GP 7000.








Cheers!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sunday Morning Monster & Joe...


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi Folks. Going to wear the Seiko Solar SSC019P1/SSC019P/SSC019 this week.
This was the first Seiko I fell in love with and craved to add it to my collection. I particularly love the depth and busyness of the dial. 
They come in a variety of bezel colour combinations but from what I can see only the Pepsi bezel version comes with this subtle blue dial (the rest have a black dial).

(Yes I found the Macro button!!)

*








*


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Getting ready for a dip


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Here's one of my favs after coming from outside.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

garydusa said:


> Sunday Morning Monster & Joe...


Go Tigers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sierra27 (May 13, 2012)

Been absent for a while. Just received this last week and thought I'd share. Cheers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

wearing something with a reasonable size/weight once in a while


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm still wearing the Rolex Sea Dweller 116600. 
Have a great Sunday. 
Brice









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Helson Bronze.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Shopping with the Wife










Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## BCDake (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Army35d (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Been on the wrist for three straight days while at the lake.


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Lounging around at the end of the weekend...


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

cesar scarambone said:


> Spent the saturday with this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the v-dub, oh and the watch too!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

I can't stop wearing this one!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam base logo.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Here's my skx009j with a black insert and a dragon shroud on isofrane, nato and bonetto cinturini rubber nato.
It does change the look of it. I like it, especially with the added protection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

casual day at my office


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Orient World diver


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am kicking off the work week with the BPFF Bathyscaphe on a DrunkArtStraps chocolate canvas strap. 
Have a great week. 
Brice



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Love the v-dub, oh and the watch too!


Its a nice and trusty duo for sure the sub+vw. its a touareg v8 4.2.

Today:









Regards

Cesar


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

The amazing skx009


----------



## laytechs (Aug 9, 2012)

Whitebeard (Blackbeard) on new custom made Ostrich strap.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Dive dive with Tokkotai









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Peps**i* with Dinner








Seiko 7002-700A (Nov 1992) (+4Sec/Day)


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Just received Alpha MilSub:


----------



## Javafusion (Apr 21, 2015)

Oris Col Moschin


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Just back from the beach and this was waiting in the mail.








(The four Pauls were PAUL BUHRE, PAUL GARNIER, PAUL MAILLARDET, and PAUL PICOT.)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the SDc tonight and wrapping up the work day from home. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Time to wash the Jeep.


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Back from my watchmaker , a vintage citizen promaster aqualand


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello,

New arrival. Vintage Favre-Leuba Sea Master, twin power. Wanted this watch for a long time. Again bought on eBay for very good price. Arrived late and was running late. Now accurate within about 5 seconds per day. Great look, surprisingly good strap quality.









Have a great day everyone.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 4034746
> View attachment 4034754
> View attachment 4034762


Nice watch, love the white version. Great pics too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll continue with the Rolex SDc 116600 this morning. It's a great watch but the 16660 gives it a run for his $ IMHO 
Have a great day!
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Fleet Fox (Dec 3, 2014)

Hardly a looker, but necessary! going for a run at lunch...


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today:









Regards

Cesar


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Bought it today!


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Monster...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice watch, love the white version. Great pics too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks. I really like my Sharkies.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Been wanting this one for a while now, but have never seen one in person. What are your thoughts? Oh and dibs when you decide to sell.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> Been wanting this one for a while now, but have never seen one in person. What are your thoughts? Oh and dibs when you decide to sell.


Impeccable case finish and especially for a Ti case. Punches above its weight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Just updated OM Predata with Horween shell strap I picked up on Etsy. Hard to find a blue to match.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Yes it is blue
D3 straps if anyone is interested. I guess since they didn't even offer a 22mm, they made it anyway. Quick delivery, even to NZ.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

castlk said:


>


Like, likey, like. Nice timepiece!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Rasmus now....have a good one guys..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Deep sea deep blue.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

merl said:


>


Love it. Need to find another one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This old little guy won the battle of the Sea Dwellers  so I'll be wearing it today to celebrate! ;-)

Have a great day. 
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Citizen promaster 3740


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

What a nice 3536! I have the titanium version with black dial, its a great watch! This one would be aproved by john mayer hahaha... Today spent the day also with an iwc but a litle dressier...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another evening with the awesome Ti Shogun, tonight on a DrunkArtStrap weathered canvas strap. 
Have a good evening. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rajenmaniar said:


>


Wow!! It is stunning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Early good morning everyone.

Here is the red HMT I showed some time ago. Unfortunately the belt was not Ferrari/fire engine red, but more towards coral in color which was not really going well with me. I bought this leather tan military style strap that made (in my opinion) whole watch more masculine ;-)









Thanks again for watching and thank you all for liking so many of my posts here.

Piotr


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

My new favorite


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys...Dave


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

On the way to a breakfast meeting with the 2254. Almost got hit with our sprinklers while taking this pic haha.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Chromalight


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blancpain Titanium Bathyscaphe on a Horween cordovan 8 DrunkArtStrap. 
The dial is just amazing, at times the hour markers just appear to be floating on it 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

This vintage non-diver.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## SomeAssemblyRequired (Jan 19, 2015)

First day on the wrist - a NIB Omega SMP "Bond" -


----------



## Mercury2wo (Oct 4, 2009)

The Omega Railmaster XXL - 49.2 mm.


----------



## thewind34 (Jan 28, 2011)

6309 mod


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Seiko Sumo Today! Have a great day guys!!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

new piece...


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

Munch520 said:


> On the way to a breakfast meeting with the 2254. Almost got hit with our sprinklers while taking this pic haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want one just like that. I've been thinking about selling my humble collection to fund a used one.

Sent from my Venue 7 3730 using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Paul Portinoux again...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

007.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

i


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

The 2254 and our new puppy!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Moray Vintage, I am really impressed with it. Great value too 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Munch520 said:


> The 2254 and our new puppy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man!! I LOVE this pic  he is adorable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

After a long day at work nothing like strapping on a Tuna on a well worn Xulu strap.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from a device.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good Morning WatchUSeeker's

Still with HMT 









Thanks


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Mercury2wo (Oct 4, 2009)

tenge said:


> View attachment 4065633
> 
> new piece...


It is a beauty!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ancon tank.


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

80's

Bolivia electra 2000 - Hong Kong


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning everyone and happy Friday 
TGIF !!!

I'm wearing one of my favorites today, which incidentally is also one of the most affordable. It goes to show you it's not about the price tag or make on the dial, but about what a WIS truly loves, design and the passion for the hobby, which also drives curiosity about any brands and styles and or even price ranges  
Anyway, I love this watch and how the slightly domed crystal catches the light at some angles. I love the splash of red. This is just a simple good looking and fun design. 
Have a great day. 
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Far from being a diver, but wow is this watch great!
FYI yesterday I received the S size strap from Nomos, and it shipped with a very amazing catalogue/book on the brand, movements and history in general. 
I don't think they're making any money on the straps ($110 for a shell cordovan, shipped fedex 4 days, duties included, nice packaging, amazing book), but what a great marketing tool that is. 
This brand is doing a lot of things right.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SKX175


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Is this the endmill bracelet from strapcode? 
I was thinking of picking up their jubilee, how's the quality?
Thanks!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning everyone and happy Friday
> TGIF !!!
> 
> I'm wearing one of my favorites today, which incidentally is also one of the most affordable. It goes to show you it's not about the price tag or make on the dial, but about what a WIS truly loves, design and the passion for the hobby, which also drives curiosity about any brands and styles and or even price ranges
> ...


What a beaut!

I'm jeepin today as well. Windows down, music up!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## sv3rr3 (Jul 12, 2014)

Longines today, just switched


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

Trusty omega seamaster


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Paradive. With Sonic, a sweet 3-legged mutt waiting for a home at Baypath Humane Society in Hopkinton, MA.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Seattle for long weekend.


----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

cesar scarambone said:


> Today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that one Cesar!! Awesome


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Far from being a diver, but wow is this watch great!
> FYI yesterday I received the S size strap from Nomos, and it shipped with a very amazing catalogue/book on the brand, movements and history in general.
> I don't think they're making any money on the straps ($110 for a shell cordovan, shipped fedex 4 days, duties included, nice packaging, amazing book), but what a great marketing tool that is.
> This brand is doing a lot of things right.












Love mine too Seppia, it seems to occupy most of my wrist time lately.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Evening switch up...Haven't had this on in a long time.


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Is this the endmill bracelet from strapcode?
> I was thinking of picking up their jubilee, how's the quality?
> Thanks!


Super President with Seiko Monster Diver clasp bought from eBay seller Seikoetc2014. However exact same bracelet as Endmill. I'm told all are sellers source bracelets through Taikonaut Watch Band, even Strapcode.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Wearing the Harpoon at a small jazz venue listening to Danny Janklow et al. with a Yamazaki 12 yr scotch


----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Again , citizen 3740


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

SMP on newly arrived mesh.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

mark1972 said:


> Love that one Cesar!! Awesome


Tks brother! This one is a really nice and elegant watch... Today another jlc not so elegant.... And the katana is an inside (sad) joke for us that live in rio de janeiro... I said that i will have to run with my katana because we're having a lot of atacks from thieves with knifes nowadays... Its unbelivable! 









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## davec (Aug 26, 2007)

Marine Master, king of divers!!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Beautiful afternoon in Atlanta... Wearing the CH6 on a custom stingray. 
Who says that "pearls" are only for the ladies?


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

davec said:


> Marine Master, king of divers!!












The REAL king of divers...............sorry, couldn't resist. Lol


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Love mine too Seppia, it seems to occupy most of my wrist time lately.


I'd love that watch in 40mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll be a wearing the Shogun on a Timefactors NATO for the afternoon. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The Seastar 3 hander.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'd love that watch in 40mm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


That's what I thought too, so I got an Ahoi (which I love) but after seeing how big that 40mm wore I decided to try this 38.5mm club. Best decision I ever made, it's so comfortable and versatile and wears just like a 41-42mm. You should give one a try, don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

This bad boy, the Best watch I have ever own.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Trying new Italien leather strap on Armida A8
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> That's what I thought too, so I got an Ahoi (which I love) but after seeing how big that 40mm wore I decided to try this 38.5mm club. Best decision I ever made, it's so comfortable and versatile and wears just like a 41-42mm. You should give one a try, don't think you'll be disappointed.


Which model is this? 
May try to find a used one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

This one is the club datum, it's a hand wind. The club automat datum is (obviously) the automatic version and is 41.5mm. I'll be going to Washington nc at the end of June and can detour to Charlotte if you want to have a look in person.


----------



## joe_grundy (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm holiday with my Seiko SARB033, Christopher Ward Trident GMT, Smiths Everest and if all else fails my trusty Casio F91-W.
View attachment 4088289


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Strap change.... Got to love leather



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Lazy Sunday morn here..have a good one guys...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

powboyz said:


> Strap change.... Got to love leather
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the leather Jack....but anything would look great on that beauty imo!!! See you mate..


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Scurfa this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Just finished up with a nice little lap swim session. Just for fun, I did some breath holds and took this beauty down to 16ft. Of course the watch is fine; my eardrums on the other hand...


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> The REAL king of divers...............sorry, couldn't resist. Lol


Hahaha no doubt about it!

Regards

Cesar


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

cesar scarambone said:


> Tks brother! This one is a really nice and elegant watch... Today another jlc not so elegant.... And the katana is an inside (sad) joke for us that live in rio de janeiro... I said that i will have to run with my katana because we're having a lot of atacks from thieves with knifes nowadays... Its unbelivable! Regards Cesar


Great watch and lovely pic!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> This one is the club datum, it's a hand wind. The club automat datum is (obviously) the automatic version and is 41.5mm. I'll be going to Washington nc at the end of June and can detour to Charlotte if you want to have a look in person.


Thanks. I need to to try this Datum. Love the looks. Would love to meet up for a drink and watches 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing the Bathyscaphe on a DrunkArtStrap shell cordovan 8


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am wearing the Bathyscaphe on a DrunkArtStrap shell cordovan 8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a fan of leather on a dive watch, but damn that's classy looking! ?


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Army35d (Apr 21, 2015)

Hexa K500 I purchased from a fellow forum member...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*SKX399 On Super Engineer
*


----------



## jmar1980 (May 4, 2015)

My two babies!


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Going to wear the Otago for the week ahead. Giving it some much needed wrist time!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Magnificent weather in NYC today, chilling out on the terrace with my marathon midsize.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

S.L.C tribute.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CM HUNTER said:


> I'm not a fan of leather on a dive watch, but damn that's classy looking!


Thank you. I think it works well for the office and love that particular leather. 
I do like the watch on canvas too and have a NATO for it as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wishing u all a great Sunday, it's gonna be a relaxing Sunday here and we may be taking our grandson to the pool for the first time today  Then my wife and I will be celebrating our 17th anniversary tonight.

I started the day with the BPFF Bathyscaphe Ti on a new weathered Terra DrunkArtStraps canvas.

Brice 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Only 100 WR.....but it'll do on a foggy day.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wishing u all a great Sunday, it's gonna be a relaxing Sunday here and we may be taking our grandson to the pool for the first time today  Then my wife and I will be celebrating our 17th anniversary tonight.
> 
> I started the day with the BPFF Bathyscaphe Ti on a new weathered Terra DrunkArtStraps canvas.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Brice! my wife and I celebrated our 17th February this year. Make sure you take her somewhere nice this evening, I'm sure she is a classy lady.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I bought this for my brother last year, he's visiting and I swapped my SD to wear for the day. Really wondering why I didn't keep it?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Alpina Seastrong in its natural environment.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

TradeKraft said:


> Alpina Seastrong in its natural environment.


Alpina kicks a$$

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Alpina kicks a$$
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


Yeah they're pretty awesome!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Blumo for this awesome lazy day I just had


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)

101 atmos


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Congratulations Brice! my wife and I celebrated our 17th February this year. Make sure you take her somewhere nice this evening, I'm sure she is a classy lady.


Thank you and congrats to you too. 
We have a tradition, we go to the the same Fondue restaurant for our anniversary every year 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

EZM13 for a long and lazy holiday staycation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wishing u all a great Sunday, it's gonna be a relaxing Sunday here and we may be taking our grandson to the pool for the first time today  Then my wife and I will be celebrating our 17th anniversary tonight.
> 
> I started the day with the BPFF Bathyscaphe Ti on a new weathered Terra DrunkArtStraps canvas.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your anniversary. My wife and I will be celebrating 17 years also in July.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

This shiny new square Rolex. Lol kidding








Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent directly from my brain through my NEXUS 7 using outlawed technology and weird science


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

hardcore deskdiving


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Longines


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Black Bay for the drive home from visiting family in Ohio.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> Congrats on your anniversary. My wife and I will be celebrating 17 years also in July.


Thank you buddy!! It's amazing that what was once normal has become rare and perceived almost as an achievement 
To me divorce is simply not an option.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Remembering all those who made the ultimate sacrifice for our freedom and their families on Memorial Day, and thank you to all who serve/served!!

Rolex Sea Dweller 16600 on a grey Panatime NATO strap. Just feels right 
Enjoy Memorial Day. 
Brice


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you buddy!! It's amazing that what was once normal has become rare and perceived almost as an achievement
> To me divorce is simply not an option.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Well this is my 2nd time around, but this one is definitely for ever. The only good that came from my first is my beautiful 23 year old daughter. What a gem!


----------



## ndrenfro (Feb 9, 2015)

14060M for the Holiday


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Subby date.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

View attachment 4109393


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

rajenmaniar said:


>


Simply awesome...
I have no idea what I'm looking at.


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Justaminute said:


> Simply awesome... I have no idea what I'm looking at.


It is a Sandoz Typhoon 1000m


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

I've always preferred a bracelet on a diver, but due the the amount my wrist swells in the summertime I'm forced into one of three options: 1. Put an extra link and wear it a touch loose when I'm in a/c, but it won't cut off the circulation when I'm outside and my wrist swells. 2. Throw it on a NATO so I can adjust throughout the day. 3. Convince my wife it's time to buy that 114060 and experience glide lock...


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Here's to all that made the ultimate sacrifice to our great country.......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Departure from the usual tonight, Suunto Core. And a Modelo 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Wearing my newest arrival, the Alpina Regatta Countdown 300M

Such an awesome piece and a real keeper for me, love it!


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Steinhart Ocean 44


----------



## FrancisOdmead (May 25, 2015)

Cartier Roadster 2510


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Quack


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Benarus Moray vintage on isofrane tonight 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> The Benarus Moray vintage on isofrane tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The vintage Moray is VERY "strap friendly"...


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 4112929
> View attachment 4112937


79170? Don't see many around here. Love it ! I have one too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

cpl said:


> 79170? Don't see many around here. Love it ! I have one too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I really love this one too. ;-)


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


It's hard to get tired of these. I'm having the same problem. ;-)


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
Starting the work week with the Blancpain Bathyscaphe Ti on the weathered "Terra" DrunkArtStrap Russian canvas. It'll make going back to work a bit easier after the nice long weekend 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Nomos Club for me


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

UDIVER said:


> Wearing my newest arrival, the Alpina Regatta Countdown 300M
> 
> Such an awesome piece and a real keeper for me, love it!


Congrats on the Alpina, It's a beautiful watch... Also, I like your marble, I have the same in my master bathroom.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Skx007


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Gotta to go with the new blue arrival. Stellar match for the classic black dial DS Action Diver.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Today it is this one


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Switched to one of my favorite combos


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Switched to one of my favorite combos


I know what you mean. Love mine!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Blucionna (blue Acionna).










Trust me. It's blue.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

I just noticed the bracelet's reflection in the P. b-)


----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Love the iso's....but glad I only bought one in Orange....hard one to match up imo...have a good one guys


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Love the iso's....but glad I only bought one in Orange....hard one to match up imo...have a good one guys


Tuna!
I had a 017 (now a 015) and orange worked perfectly. 
I flipped it (the orange ISO) because the black one is so much softer it seems to be coming from another brand. 
Aesthetically I prefer the orange to be honest


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Here it is Casio Royale in green








Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Seppia said:


> Tuna!
> I had a 017 (now a 015) and orange worked perfectly.
> I flipped it (the orange ISO) because the black one is so much softer it seems to be coming from another brand.
> Aesthetically I prefer the orange to be honest


Interesting....I will put it on a couple of my vintage seiko divers I bought in 75...got a orange bullet that may work too...band quality is exceptional


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Halios Tropik SS!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning all
Another day with the BPFF Bathyscaphe TI on canvas. Really liking this one. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

View attachment 4126745

This bad boy needs some rest so unscrewed crown for today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Usually I'm at the gym during lunch. Todays my day off so I sat in my car trying to take macros for a new phone wallpaper


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

RASMUS this morning....LUME and legibility phenomenal thru the night...have a good one guys...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

So on today's menu we have


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Luminox 500m deep dive.


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning all
> Another day with the BPFF Bathyscaphe TI on canvas. Really liking this one.


Speaking of really liking, I'm really liking those shoes. Can I get some details Jeep99dad?


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Not a diver, but still sporty...


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Going to match this ISO to one of them!! Have a good one guys


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just a boring tool watch, but I like it anyway.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nweash said:


> Usually I'm at the gym during lunch. Todays my day off so I sat in my car trying to take macros for a new phone wallpaper


Awesome pic!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning all,
I'm wearing the blue Tudor sub, still the favorite in the rotation and so comfortable on the old bracelet  , which I much prefer to the "improved" new Rolex bracelets ;-)
Have a great day. 
Brice



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

joshuagull said:


> Speaking of really liking, I'm really liking those shoes. Can I get some details Jeep99dad?


Thanks. These are the Allen Edmonds Jefferson from their Independence collection. The leather is super soft on those. Like a glove ! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Magrette G14; on grey stingray


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

This one today...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Doxa on black leather NATO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Eterna super Kontiki.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Not a diver today, but I figured you guys wouldn't mind seeing this one, especially the case back.


----------



## medaze (Dec 10, 2011)

From last night









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning guys have a good one.....


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## BCDake (Mar 26, 2015)

This just in, 100 fathoms. Went straight on a vintage horween Strapped Watch strap. Loving it!


----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. These are the Allen Edmonds Jefferson from their Independence collection. The leather is super soft on those. Like a glove !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thought they might be AEs. My favorite dress shoes. Very nice!


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Just arrived tonight - got a great deal on eBay. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Put the bracelet in the drawer and got this new Kevlar strap. Me like and frankly the bracelet adjustment just plain sucks (my 2 cents)even though super comfortable.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

GMT







​


----------



## nathanpyoung (Apr 18, 2015)

Winding down the day with my new favorite  love my cerberus, while technically not a dive watch, I figured if doc can post his I can post mine


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing the awesome yet affordable Benarus Moray vintage grey dial with a blue Isofrane rubber to relax this evening. The watch impresses me. That dome... 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi,

Missed few days, kept busy. But here it is today:









Take care and have a great Friday everyone.


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Johnny and pizza, it's Friday!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

View attachment 4147818

No sugar


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!!! 
I am wearing the Sea Dweller on a grey NATO for casual Friday at the office. There is just something about those "older" SD models.

Have a great Friday. 
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TGIF!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Happy Friday gents


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Submariner


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## GMBarbakoff (Jun 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Deepsea deep blue.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seiko 6309-7040 Diver Camo Mod


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Change up as my new Shogun just arrived. Put it on a Heuerville Mil Green strap I had just so I could wear it right now.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

*Blumo*


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Seiko 6309-7040 Diver Camo Mod


The word EPIC comes to mind!!
Soo cool


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Still wearing the new arrival 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fatboi_ET said:


> The word EPIC comes to mind!!
> Soo cool


Thanks Mate! I got it this morning and I love it better than expected


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Seiko 6309-7040 Diver Camo Mod


Whoa that's cool. How did you do it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

weklund said:


> GMT
> 
> 
> View attachment 4144185​


I like it...which reference is this? I thought my eyes playing some tricks on me..it doesn't look like a ceramic bezel but the font on the bezel doesn't match the old bezel...liking it but confused at the same time..is that an aftermarket bezel?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

DMCBanshee said:


> Thanks Mate! I got it this morning and I love it better than expected


Yes, +1 on the EPIC statement. What a cool 6309 mod! Enjoy.

RD


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

This one has given some pleasure to several I expect, and has come from the land down under on it's journey. It keeps COSC time & I love it :-d Not afraid to wear it, and the paints intact.

RD


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

cpl said:


> Whoa that's cool. How did you do it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought it already modded from Loyswatch, very happy with the final mod job!



Riddim Driven said:


> Yes, +1 on the EPIC statement. What a cool 6309 mod! Enjoy.
> 
> RD


Thanks man! I appreciate!


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam 0000.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Twice in a row Seiko 6309-7040 Camo Modded

*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I have been wearing the Benarus Moray Vintage on rubber this morning. Such a great watch and it's perfect for summer. 
Have a great weekend. 
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

No need to go to the gym. I'll just lug this around all day.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

PRW3000


----------



## Tallest (Feb 20, 2013)

tinkered with getting bracelet back into shape from years of abuse. liking the result.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Heading to the pool today so this.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

EA-Sport said:


> I like it...which reference is this? I thought my eyes playing some tricks on me..it doesn't look like a ceramic bezel but the font on the bezel doesn't match the old bezel...liking it but confused at the same time..is that an aftermarket bezel?


16710 with replacement insert.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Going to switch to the 'beast' for the week ahead...
This has THE best bezel and crown (feel, action, click, sound, little to no play) in my little affordable dive watch collection...I find that quite surprising!
Have a great week folks


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Japanese tech today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good afternoon all
I switched to the BPFF Bathyscaphe earlier to go uptown get Zoé and I put it on the OEM NATO for a change. It is even lighter and more comfortable.  I do prefer canvas and leather on it though. 
B


















Zoe and I went to listen a little R&B/Blues uptown after her dance rehearsal 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## johnk2 (May 30, 2015)

Squale Rootbeer








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

non diver..though rated 200 metres...but when that hour subdial hits 12..one of my more "fussy" avocado buying clients loses his bet that they won't be ripe and ready to eat!!..have a good one guys


----------



## jpk207 (Mar 26, 2015)

My lady is wearing:


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

2254 on red NATO to match the Tod's moccasins 










Gunny Strap for 20mm should be here his week! 22mm version not far behind










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Doxa Sub 1500T for me today.


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

powboyz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Freshly bead blasted buckle from Jay at MCWW to match BaliHa'i #42









Sent directly from my brain through my NEXUS 7 using outlawed technology and weird science


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Munch520 said:


> Very cool
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Munch520 said:


> 2254 on red NATO to match the Tod's moccasins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shoes 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Munch520 said:


> 2254 on red NATO to match the Tod's moccasins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, love the Tod's oh and the omega!


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

*One of these, every day.*


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## lukaspl21 (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Helson.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Danny T said:


>


Nice H2O! I listen Sepultura since 15-20 years, it's a nice band...


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

I can finally participate with an actual dive watch. Just got this Planet Ocean 2201.50 in yesterday. Couldn't be loving it more if I tried. I bought it on a bit of a whim while heavily considering either a 114060 SubC or the new Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial, but not totally loving either, and without ever having seen a 2500 PO in person (but not loving the 8500 POs in store). Much to my surprise this piece ticks all the boxes I wanted in a daily dive watch. Now if I can just decide between a 5513 Sub or older Sea-Dweller, and can pick up a Nomos Orion 38, the collection will be complete.









Wearing this one today while I have a relaxing day with my wife and daughter hanging out, doing some stuff on the "honey do" list, and maybe trying to find some new Allen Edmonds (really liking the Strands lately as a slightly more understated option to my wingtips).


----------



## splee (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

This for the AM.


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Cupcake for breakfast Axelay? I like your style.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

joshuagull said:


> Cupcake for breakfast Axelay? I like your style.


Lol.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


> Nice H2O! I listen Sepultura since 15-20 years, it's a nice band...


They were in Toronto this past Thurs May 28. I went and that is where I got the shirt. It was an AMAZING show! I had a blast!!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Skx009


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

"An XL a day keeps the doctor away"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing with the BPFF Bathyscaphe Ti on its OEM NATO for now. 
Have a great Sunday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

Have a great day.


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Black Bay on newly received Bakeka strap:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nobbylon (Oct 17, 2012)

skx007, replaced the seals today to ready for diving next week.


----------



## B in NY (Jan 20, 2014)

Pics from the beach yesterday but I'm still wearing the 007.

Foggy morning walk:









After the fog burned off.


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

It would seem C&B makes dog leashes/collars as well as NATOs! Guest appearance by Tucker, 11 weeks old 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Munch520 said:


> It would seem C&B makes dog leashes/collars as well as NATOs! Guest appearance by Tucker, 11 weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Great looking Golden!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yard work with the Monsta and then chicken on the grill. Mmmmmm.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the awesome Rolex Sea Dweller on grey NATO earlier for Jade's birthday dinner. I can't believe she is 17 already. She was just a baby... Yesterday!  though in my eyes she is still my baby. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Munch520 said:


> It would seem C&B makes dog leashes/collars as well as NATOs! Guest appearance by Tucker, 11 weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is so adorable 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> He is so adorable
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Yea, too cute!


----------



## B in NY (Jan 20, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I switched to the awesome Rolex Sea Dweller on grey NATO earlier for Jade's birthday dinner. I can't believe she is 17 already. She was just a baby... Yesterday!  though in my eyes she is still my baby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the bag!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Grabbing a brewski in the room before heading back down to the tables. Guys night in Vegas......


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Big 9 on Di Modell jumbo KN.


----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)

Seiko Presage SRP697J1 limited edition


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Spent all day with the new 'Wolf.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Oris Depth Guage.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

PVD Z GMT....have a good one guys...


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

I am swapping around today, sd42 brass turned up this morning.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bloodypoppy (Apr 23, 2013)

Seamaster on nato


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## madpratama (Apr 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning, 
Hope you all have a great week. I'm kicking things off with the Blancpain FF Bathyscaphe Ti on Art's horsehide cordovan #8. I really like this combo for work. 
Have a great day. 
Brice




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/SpfAaA7.jpg

Have this to Pick from b-)


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

Omega


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Wore all three today already


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## DaveMcCall (May 30, 2015)

Here me.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

SHARKIE today....have a good one guys


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Just switched to the OVM for the train ride home.


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

A few days in now and I'm loving this thing more than I thought I could love a dive watch. And I'm not a stickler for accuracy so long as my watches aren't running slow, but I tested it anyway just because I've heard that newer Omegas are highly accurate. Currently at +0.00-0.25 per 24/hrs. Easily my most accurate watch. I'm really impressed.


----------



## eugenicus (Feb 24, 2015)

Citizen BM8180-03e on a Roma-Hadley MS854 strap in "Rust."










Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

joshuagull said:


> A few days in now and I'm loving this thing more than I thought I could love a dive watch. And I'm not a stickler for accuracy so long as my watches aren't running slow, but I tested it anyway just because I've heard that newer Omegas are highly accurate. Currently at +0.00-0.25 per 24/hrs. Easily my most accurate watch. I'm really impressed.
> 
> View attachment 4190098


I want one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mattanderson (Oct 18, 2011)

Continuing the honeymoon with the MM300:


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Still wearing my newest, really lovin this Alpina


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
Right now? - steel case Luminox I bought in 1999, & was my daily beater for over a decade :









Today trying it on a new Isofrane I bought for something else, which is away being DLC'ed....








'


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

*Can't seem to get this one off my wrist...Aquadive Bathysphere 500*


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Prometheus today, it is stormy here today.

The Piranha likes storms.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning,
> Hope you all have a great week. I'm kicking things off with the Blancpain FF Bathyscaphe Ti on Art's horsehide cordovan #8. I really like this combo for work.
> Have a great day.
> Brice
> ...


I love that watch, i went to Basel for the watch fair a few years ago, on the Blancpain stand they had a lady hand engraving the bridges of their movements, beautiful to watch. Blancpain have also never produced a quartz watch (as far as i know), they survived the quartz revolution and long may they reign.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam 88.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

stew77 said:


> *Can't seem to get this one off my wrist...Aquadive Bathysphere 500*


She s a beauty, Chris!! How's the size and weight?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea Dweller 16600 and still on nato, which is very unusual for me at the office. But it's so comfortable and looks right on it IMHO. 
Have a great day. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tickythebull said:


> I love that watch, i went to Basel for the watch fair a few years ago, on the Blancpain stand they had a lady hand engraving the bridges of their movements, beautiful to watch. Blancpain have also never produced a quartz watch (as far as i know), they survived the quartz revolution and long may they reign.


Yeah! Incredible brand! Love this watch
And was on the fence for a long one as online pics made them look somewhat bland. We finally got a Blancpain AD in Charlotte earlier this year and went to try them all on. I was sold. It must be worn to be appreciated, pics don't do it justice... Neither does the OEM strap, which doesn't help. 
Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seppia said:


>


Like that combo!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun still, but had to try it with the bracelet.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

a nice stroll this afternoon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Some shallow surface desk diving today


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam Subby tonight.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

not sure is it qualify as a 'diver', but still a 200m WR watch


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Cerberus


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Wearing this new to me for the last 2 days, since i got it, new to me because it already have 47 years old... ! Know i have almost identical twins hehehe...

























Regards

Cesar


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)




----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Ozark Trail Chrono 1/100s 








Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Borealis Seahawk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> Pam Subby tonight.
> 
> View attachment 4195762


Love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cesar scarambone said:


> Wearing this new to me for the last 2 days, since i got it, new to me because it already have 47 years old... ! Know i have almost identical twins hehehe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!! Congrats! It looks fantastic! I have a sweet spot for these. 
Enjoy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## eruel83 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

The AR coating being mildly scratched up was one of the only bad things about this acquisition (aside from a few minor bezel scratches--both to be expected on a worn used purchase--but I have contemplated swapping on a new black bezel or even changing to the orange bezel to help that). Anyhow, back to the AR coating. I busted out the polywatch and cotton balls today to remove the AR coating. The sapphire definitely catches more light now, but the dome helps. The dial also appears more black or more matte depending on the light, and you can still get that "disappearing crystal" look in the right light too. I love this watch from angles when the hands and indices catch light. Falling a little harder for this watch every day.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Ll


Jeep99dad said:


> Sea Dweller 16600 and still on nato, which is very unusual for me at the office. But it's so comfortable and looks right on it IMHO.
> Have a great day.
> B
> 
> ...


That combo Brice...is killa..could wear it anywhere..anytime..Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Going orange today....have a good one guys..


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Ll
> That combo Brice...is killa..could wear it anywhere..anytime..Dave


Thank you!! It's so addictive 
Your Doxa rocks btw!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Benarus on Isofrane again today. I'm really enjoying this Moray Vintage









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Hoffy (Jun 2, 2015)

Nothing.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Just stopped for a quick coffee at Four Barrel in the Mission.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from Tapatalk


Oh please do tell me what's the make and model? Apologies for my ignorance.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well it is 500m rated )


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

hello from Athens, Greece ...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Today is a Bathys day for me, 100Fathoms on a nice Italian leather Drewstrap. I really like this watch. It's a simple yet fun design and it's not oversized like many micro divers these days. 
Have a great day! 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow!! Congrats! It looks fantastic! I have a sweet spot for these.
> Enjoy it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Brice, i adore this model... This particular new one has a fat case, this "ghost" bezel etc its really a good looking watch. Today after 3 days with tudor i changed for the poormanstuttonero...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Going with old 'faithful' this morn....have a good one guys...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Luminox 500m Professional diver.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

It's not on my wrist in this photo, but it's been the watch of the day regardless. Took it off to mess around with the camera and two of my favorite things--good watches and good coffee.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Sixties


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

LLD on Hirsch Pure


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

A bit off poolside relaxing with the seamaster 300 ceramic


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

mm300 ...


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

Loving the Canary Island weather!!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
Wearing the BPFF Bathyscaphe Ti on a DrunkArtStraps cordovan #8 leather. This has become a go-to combo for me during the work week. 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Going with old 'faithful' this morn....have a good one guys...


Nice 
I want one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sinn on Kodiak shark










Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Well today was a good day :-! after weighing options, I stumbled on a great deal on a SubC locally and I'm smitten. Everything about this watch is incredible - I wasn't a fan of the larger lugs in pictures but after trying everything on, I actually prefer this on my wrist. Much more of a presence, albeit maybe not as classic. 'Thank you' to JeepDad for the advice on this, he was a tremendous help. Definitely a memorable day and can't wait to get good use out of this one, and perhaps pass it on to my boys one day. Or maybe not! lol


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Doing a little comparing today between these two and the PO8500. Left the boutique 100% sure the PO2500 is the perfect daily dive watch for me. It's like the Goldilocks of divers I think--or Jack of all trades, master of none if that's more your speed. But in being so well rounded, if manages to master being the most well rounded. For my needs at least.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

joshuagull said:


> View attachment 4220186
> 
> 
> View attachment 4220090
> ...


Got to agree...I have belted mine for 10 years...it can go anywhere....


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys....


----------



## bdbrick (Mar 20, 2015)

Tisell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Piranha


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)

Orient Raven Ray


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Planet Ocean on NATO Strap Co Grey Matter


----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)




----------



## ladizha (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Preparing for a Sinnful Friday.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Ditto!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

wellyite said:


> Ditto!



But mine is Dark and Sinnful :-d


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Wish I could join you guys but Fedex dropped the ball on my inbound U1 today. :rodekaart


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Happy Friday!


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Taken at an ungodly hour this morning. The PO2500. Love this lume.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Tracking extraterrestrial time today.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Saonoi (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards

Cesar


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

Great day today!!!!!

Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Just in after a bit of a Fedex debacle the past two days. Anyway, well worth the wait and a grail has landed. Outstanding watch.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Just in after a bit of a Fedex debacle the past two days. Anyway, well worth the wait and a grail has landed. Outstanding watch.
> View attachment 4230930


Thats too big for you, you better send it to me ASAP so others don't make fun of you.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Haha. Fits like a glove with two links out.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Thats too big for you, you better send it to me ASAP so others don't make fun of you.


But. I can now confirm that you do indeed need one of these beasts.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys..Dave


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> But. I can now confirm that you do indeed need one of these beasts.


It just gets harder and harder. I joined WUS too young.


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Off for the weekend which means shorts, t-shirts, Gold Cup Sperry's and the Nomos Club. So low key, comfortable, stylish and subtly brilliant this watch is, I tell ya.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Mm300 on an Isofrane!


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

C60 Trident 600m on British Grey Nato


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Morning bush walk with the dog.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Man, I want an MM300 like crazy.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Just in after a bit of a Fedex debacle the past two days. Anyway, well worth the wait and a grail has landed. Outstanding watch.
> 
> View attachment 4230922
> 
> ...


Nice!.......you "sinner".


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Nice!.......you "sinner".


Walked into that one, I did. Thanks - it is a stunner! |>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Munch520 said:


> Well today was a good day :-! after weighing options, I stumbled on a great deal on a SubC locally and I'm smitten. Everything about this watch is incredible - I wasn't a fan of the larger lugs in pictures but after trying everything on, I actually prefer this on my wrist. Much more of a presence, albeit maybe not as classic. 'Thank you' to JeepDad for the advice on this, he was a tremendous help. Definitely a memorable day and can't wait to get good use out of this one, and perhaps pass it on to my boys one day. Or maybe not! lol


Congrats!! So happy for you!! 
Glad I could be of assistance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

castlk said:


>


You take amazing pics!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

swapped the rubber cammo strap with nato for better comfort
weather is too damn hot


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Starting the weekend with this one....









Regards

Cesar


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Hy,
H2O Orca.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Tuna today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I keep gravitating to this one on at least one weekend day.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Laguna on Staib


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still home sick and resting after a long night. I have the blue Tudor sub keeping me company. 
Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Going small today for easy wear with the vintage Longines which I have up for sale in the classified. Still wondering if that's the right decision. If it sells I'd be replacing it with the Nomos Orion and I'd have to decide between the 35mm Orion, which is almost the same size as the Longines (2mm longer lug to lug), or the 38mm Orion which is quite a bit larger. I feel like the 38mm Orion being a little larger would take it out of a more strict "dress watch" size and make it more universal. I only need a strict dress watch a few times a year. The rest of the time I just want a really nice watch for nicer casual wear. Seems like the Orion would be a perfect fit for that.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sorry for the crummy photo; had to sneak one in while the line was cold. Since I've had to edit this photo three times now, because apparently a slide release is offensive.


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

MDV106-1a


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Box evening and frederique rotenberg 200m


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

The sub joining me for my Saturday ritual. Grilling on the Egg and enjoying a country sunset. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)

Simply beautiful

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MDV-303 Marlin


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Small quake an hour ago.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

My very first mechanical automatic watch and perhaps the piece that got me into the watch obsession properly.
I think it might be a Seagull movement....but it hacks and can be hand wound!
Happy Sunday folks!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

cesar scarambone said:


> Starting the weekend with this one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Far out Cesar! Your collection is gold!!...all the best mate Dave


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Blumo

Seiko SUMO by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

mortima and Goose....have a good one guys .....


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

My GPW1000-1b. Have a great day.


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

First vintage seiko arrived yesterday


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Speedy reduced


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Fatboi_ET said:


> My very first mechanical automatic watch and perhaps the piece that got me into the watch obsession properly.
> I think it might be a Seagull movement....but it hacks and can be hand wound!
> Happy Sunday folks!
> 
> ...











Here is mine live it had it for 6 years very durable.

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## DaveC007 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berettaguy (Oct 21, 2013)

Citizen Aqualand with a bottle of candied bacon soda!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nato_Steve (Jul 31, 2014)

Picked up this speedy mkii yesterday. Looks the biz on a sunny Sunday afternoon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

It's hot as balls here in TN now. Going small and light with the Longines on Hirsch Duke alligator strap again today. Of all my watches my wife likes this one best and the alligator strap has really taken it to another level IMO. I may just get a new crystal and keep it. I really want that Nomos Orion but the Longines arguably has more personality in some ways--particularly the domed crystal (but the convex dial, sapphire and blue hands on the Orion may be too impossible to resist, I may just have to keep this and get the Orion too).


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Scurfa for another pool day.


----------



## maxbaris (Dec 5, 2014)

Here she is, exactly at 12pm EST.


----------



## stepecky (Dec 21, 2014)

Daydate 2 with diamond dial 😊


----------



## DutchDave01 (Feb 25, 2015)

Mods...please delete this....


----------



## DutchDave01 (Feb 25, 2015)

Mods... Please delete this also... I'm a noob!


----------



## DutchDave01 (Feb 25, 2015)

DutchDave01 said:


> Seiko diver... ...and I can barely swim!
> 
> Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk












Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

My lovely new Omega Seamaster 300 Master Coaxial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galavanter (Nov 25, 2010)

My truckin' watch, a Classic Oris Worldtimer. The buttons advance or move back the hour hand, without disturbing the minutes or seconds. Perfect for over the road.


----------



## llama4322 (Apr 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zlwelch3 (May 10, 2015)

modded 031


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## TurboTalon (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

PO Xl and a Bolivar Lonsdale from 1998.










Sent from my Oneplus One using Tapatalk.


----------



## cibertris (Jan 27, 2008)

Watching the final match of Roland Garros 2015,with an orange one


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the Sea Dweller on NATO today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## andre1 (Jul 10, 2007)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## gemuetlich (Feb 16, 2013)

200m Orient


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Not a diver by any stretch, but the Damasko got the nod for a hike with the family.


----------



## MADSmanu (Mar 10, 2015)

This Tag for the last two weeks. A Tawatec for the previous months. Will switch to another Tag in a couple of months.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

galavanter said:


> My truckin' watch, a Classic Oris Worldtimer. The buttons advance or move back the hour hand, without disturbing the minutes or seconds. Perfect for over the road.
> http://i.imgur.com/GHK9gJp.jpg


You're over the road, galavanter? Much respect. That's hard work. My father did that for years before my sister and I were born, and he went back to it after we grew up for a small local company. I now work in the feeder division at UPS where we manage local pickup accounts and district/regional flow control. The feeder division is made up of 300+ drivers that range from local to about 550 miles round trip, but they're all home every day or night. It's the best division to work at for UPS, which is already an awesome company. I've only been over here for a year and it's been great. Clocked some time in the big trucks behind the wheel myself. It's pretty fun and cool for a guy who has always loved everything automotive.


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

I'll be back to the Planet Ocean tomorrow but I'm wrapping up the afternoon with the Longines. Did some light cleaning with polywatch and the cape cod cloth today. I didn't think polywatch would handle the scratches in the crystal but I was wrong. It cleaned it right up and now the dial detail really comes to life in the light. I went easy on the cape cod cloth just to shine up the case a bit but no major scratch removal or anything.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys...Dave


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbolster24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneEyedHito (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## jelegere7313 (Jun 7, 2015)

Time expedition


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

Victorinox swiss army 9g-500 or could be a 9g-600. Not sure yet... Just got it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richqqqq (Jan 15, 2013)

O1B and a local pale to end a fantastic Sunday.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

joshuagull said:


> I'll be back to the Planet Ocean tomorrow but I'm wrapping up the afternoon with the Longines. Did some light cleaning with polywatch and the cape cod cloth today. I didn't think polywatch would handle the scratches in the crystal but I was wrong. It cleaned it right up and now the dial detail really comes to life in the light. I went easy on the cape cod cloth just to shine up the case a bit but no major scratch removal or anything.
> 
> View attachment 4253498
> 
> View attachment 4253514


Sorry but I can't resist any more. 
You are crazy if you let this one go, provided all is original and working well this is like the Orion, only much better (uninformed opinion). 
I would keep this one and buy a Club manual wind, available new with warranty for around $1100-1200 at most today.

I used to be a big Orion lover, but the club is just more unique and has more personality in my opinion.

Again your Longines looks better, you should be proud of such a great piece. Don't let it go for this little money! Save a bit and wait but keep it.

Don't want to be pushy nor rude, it's just that your Longines is probably one of the best looking watches I've discovered in the last solar year.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

For Mudman Monday, GW-9300GB with Carbon Fiber strap


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Kobold on Nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Evening swap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmaben (Mar 13, 2010)

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Closing out the weekend. Have a great week everyone.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Skaface199 said:


> Kobold on Nato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rare bird these days I love it 

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## BellGS (Apr 13, 2015)

Pool day with the Tag Heuer 980.020b

(hence the oil)










Then later that night. Great lower end TH watch in my opinion.


----------



## alexander34 (May 19, 2015)

Me and the Hulk hanging out at my favorite cafe in Copenhagen.... Its morning here ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexander34 (May 19, 2015)

BellGS said:


> Pool day with the Tag Heuer 980.020b
> 
> (hence the oil)
> 
> ...


Nice one. Have a great day
/Alexander

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

My seiko









Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## galavanter (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for that, and regards to your father. Yeah I prefer OTR, but I can do it because I'm single. I feel for the guys like your father on the road with a family at home, dealing with issues over the phone. I know the UPS guys make good money, and they deserve it. I maybe took Kerouac a little too literally, and like the relative freedom, travel, and occasional random encounters and road stories it affords me. I mean like right now, I'm typing this on my steering wheel while sitting in a lovely truck stop in rural Oregon with a great view of the fuel pumps. The female employees are some of the most beautiful octogenarians you've ever seen. Mickey D's is so close I'm using their wifi, and my sausage muffin awaits in the morning.


----------



## SlipR35 (Jun 8, 2015)

Spent a day wearing the ROO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slowgoodmorning (Apr 18, 2015)

Seiko snk


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Right meow? Scuba mod!


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

3511.50.00


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Seppia said:


> Sorry but I can't resist any more.
> You are crazy if you let this one go, provided all is original and working well this is like the Orion, only much better (uninformed opinion).
> I would keep this one and buy a Club manual wind, available new with warranty for around $1100-1200 at most today.
> 
> ...


Haha, thanks Seppia. Not rude or pushy at all. I appreciate the input. Sometimes it helps me to think/type my thoughts out loud, but other input is always helpful. After cleaning the Longines up and putting it on this new strap I do feel as though I'd have a really difficult time letting it go. And I do feel like you're correct that it's so similar stylistically to the Orion that is doesn't make much sense to own both. After cleaning it up I'm really loving the warmth of the Longines with the gold indices and hands paired with the honey Hirsch strap. The Orion is a beautiful piece for sure but is a bit more cold. I think my best bet may be to wait a bit on selling the Longines, get an Orion, and then compare those two to my Club and decide which pieces to keep from there--maybe just keep all three. I do love all of them for different reasons.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## timwalkerbeverley (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
Been doing a few hours hill walking along the coast & swimming in the sea wearing this...









... 31º C, so time for a break :








'


----------



## ndrenfro (Feb 9, 2015)

A new to me Halios Delfin I picked up yesterday from a fellow WUS forum member


----------



## banezg (Nov 12, 2012)

Also new... Oris Depth Gauge. I'm fkin loving it!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Sumo arrived today


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> Far out Cesar! Your collection is gold!!...all the best mate Dave


Thanks brother! I really enjoy them a lot! Sometimes we think about buying new watches, but we stop and realize how many cool watches we already have and decide just enjoy them instead of buying new ones... You also have some really cool watches! 
Today:









Regards

Cesar


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Monday means work and work means Planet Ocean time. Man, I love this watch.


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

Swiss army vintage chronograph automatic... Yes... That actually is black lume.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bj_key2003 (Jan 4, 2013)

Citizen Royal Marines Commando today (like most days..)


----------



## Anthraxabuz (Jun 2, 2009)

My favorite..








Sent from my Doxa Sub Searambler 750T


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

I dig the silver dialed DOXAs way more than the orange. Very nice!

We just got a torrential downpour. Thankful for the rain and a watch that can easily handle a little water.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Saonoi (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Helson SD blue


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Helson SD blue.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)

Invicta SubAqua Noma III


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Just switched to a Horween strap...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just took this one in a partial trade and though it's not meant to stay, I must say I'm impressed. Great watch. Highly tech. I put it on a Hirsch Pure and it wears so well. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

My GunnyStrap finally arrived









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)

Seiko SRP437 50th Anniversary Edition, final got it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Another CW


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Maybe time to take some new pictures, eh ? ;-)


Jerry P said:


> View attachment 4266794


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## raymondswong (May 29, 2014)

Juanjo_NY said:


> not sure is it qualify as a 'diver', but still a 200m WR watch


Beautiful!!! May I know what model is this please? Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

raymondswong said:


> Beautiful!!! May I know what model is this please? Thanks!


Its a SARB017 Alpinist - google it to see the sunburst green dial.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

The Spork has taken my evening fancy once again.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Deepsea.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

A dive watch on leather...gasp! 'Burn the witch!' :-d


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

tuna- day at Sea ...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to work after a few days at home sick, wearing the Hamilton Khaki Field chrono. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Off to Cleveland for a trip combining work and the nba finals


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## oscarfranciscovich (Mar 7, 2015)

80's Vostok Amphibia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Lost her "pip" years ago... But, I still love her.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Off to Cleveland for a trip combining work and the nba finals


Great watch Andrea !
Go Curry !


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

tiagu said:


> Great watch Andrea !
> Go Curry !


Thank you sir! I really like it on Hirsch pure, I think I might buy a blue one for a less flashy look, for now the Orange is perfect for the summer 
As for the game I'm super fired up, I love basketball!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today:









Regards

Cesar


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

MDV106-1a:


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Switched straps for the afternoon.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## lukaspl21 (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Ahoi on gator for me today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Same watch, different strap. This a Rios Made for Panatime leather strap I had from when I owned a Pilot. This is not a pilot but I figured I tried it as I like their straps. It actually makes the watch look smaller and wear more comfortable/lighter than the thick and bully OEM strap. 


















I think Hamilton did a good job with the multi-finish dial design and the awesome raised numeral hour markers 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

OM


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Helberg CH6 fresh summer dress: SS vintage style seven-link 24/24 & chamfer CNC buckle ;-)


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Right meow? T29781!


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Kalmar II on custom skull and 357 magnum strap.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Panerai Titanium Subby.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Mondaine digi- ana.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BPFF Bathyscaphe Wednesday on the DrunkArtStrap cordovan #8 leather strap. Works well for the offside.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Oops. Houston we have a problem...


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Helson SD42 Brass, blue dial, blue strap. Patina coming on nicely.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Halios SS Tropik on Worn and Wound strap

Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Pharmlou (Mar 1, 2015)

Enjoying a Pepsi from Sunny Cinque Terre Italy


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## water_monkey (Apr 4, 2015)

__________________________________

________________ ?
Seiko Black Orange Monster Gen 2 
Tissot PRS200
Tissot Couturier 
Swatch Touch camo


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1500T


----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Got home, popped off the Planet Ocean while I showered, and then it was Longines time. Ever since cleaning up the crystal/case a bit and putting it on this strap I've fallen in love with this watch. Couldn't bear to sell it so it's off the block and back in the watch box. So glad to be hanging on to this one. Didn't snap a picture of the PO today. I'll try to make up for it tomorrow.


----------



## WMC300 (Jun 10, 2015)

Tudor Black Bay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

Got my Sailfish on today.


----------



## bj_key2003 (Jan 4, 2013)

Beater Citizen Nighthawk on nato 5-ring at the ball park this evening!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Spent the day with this one today...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Hami tonight on a DrunkArtStrap canvas. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## HKL8683 (Nov 18, 2014)

Citizen BN0000-04H 300m


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

joshuagull said:


> View attachment 4284930
> 
> 
> Got home, popped off the Planet Ocean while I showered, and then it was Longines time. Ever since cleaning up the crystal/case a bit and putting it on this strap I've fallen in love with this watch. Couldn't bear to sell it so it's off the block and back in the watch box. So glad to be hanging on to this one. Didn't snap a picture of the PO today. I'll try to make up for it tomorrow.


So much WIN! 
Well done \o/


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

OBM....Ocean Black Military.....modded hands and bezel


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Camo Turtle

*


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Really digging this one, those older models Rolex/Tudor Subs and SD's are just perfect- lots of character, comfy flexible bracelets, I'm a sucker for the offer classic cases I guess. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

My tool watch doing tool watch things.


----------



## cdcastillo (Jun 9, 2015)

My Longines hydroconquest automatic. Love this tool.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Off to lunch...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm wearing my Shogun on a grey Timefactors nato, these Natos have awesome hardware.
There is something neo-classic about a black dial diver on a grey Nato strap.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Bambino










Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## bmaben (Mar 13, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

One of my few non-divers....









Regards

Cesar


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

On a motorcycle adventure in Canada's north, currently in Yellowknife, NWT. I brought only one with me, an OV1. This is definitely a bucket list ride, the scenery is fantastic, pristine and untouched.


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Going Autozilla on this Thursday!


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Just picked this up 

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## mshilling (Jan 14, 2013)

This arrived in the mail yesterday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Evening swap... New custom strap just in from Romania...





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Fav combo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

My yesterdays arrival


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Awesome.


merl said:


> My yesterdays arrival


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys...DS3-


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

On the morning commute. Good morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

iam7head said:


> View attachment 4292826
> 
> 
> Just picked this up
> ...


Congrats!!! What a beauty!!
Sacrificed any?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Somethin' Bronze










Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris B. (Feb 11, 2006)

My "just back from MCWW" Deep Blue Sea Ram


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy Friday to all!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!! Hope you all have a great Friday. 
Mine started with a dentist appt and today will be busy at work working on a large audit request and meetings 
The Tudor sub always cheers me up, and Yeap, it's still my fave 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Tuna!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## zinglles (May 31, 2015)

Seiko mod, 6r15 movement.









Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats!!! What a beauty!!
> Sacrificed any?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Hey buddy!

Actually a straight buy, didnt have to move any of the old piece for the milgauss.



Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Sent from my Oneplus One using Tapatalk.


----------



## lukaspl21 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry for the wrong date


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Just took this one in a partial trade and though it's not meant to stay, I must say I'm impressed. Great watch. Highly tech. I put it on a Hirsch Pure and it wears so well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one sweet watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm a GMT Guy.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... Vintage 1969 Omega Speedmaster Pro Moon ...

*








​


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Wearing this one today









Tgy friday!!

Cesar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

wellyite said:


> That is one sweet watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It is cool and lots of high tech, just not what I am after and since one must leave for another to come in the rotation, it has to go  going for sale this weekend. :-( can't keep them all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Just made a switch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Kicking off the weekend with the BPFF Bathyscaphe on a DrunkArtStrap brown canvas. 
Enjoy the weekend. 
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dbolster24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

Helson spear diver frame!


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Checking the coast. Bit lumpy so took the Doxa around the bays to return it to its element. Chilly morning dive, lots of fun!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks like Karaka Bay Road, wellyite.
I used to live at 331, a long time ago.
I miss Welly.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

It's Island Bay but we dived Mahanga Bay due to a south swell. This city has great diving, I'm lucky . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

wellyite said:


> It's Island Bay but we dived Mahanga Bay due to a south swell. This city has great diving, I'm lucky .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Plus some of the best Snapper grounds in the world!! Got some ripening rooms happening over the 'ditch " soon Welly...Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one....


----------



## lex524 (Jun 22, 2014)

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam 372.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

My kitty just recovered successfully from a nasty renal infection and she's doing much better now
I'm celebrating the good news spending a lazy afternoon with her


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Myman said:


> Looks like Karaka Bay Road, wellyite.
> I used to live at 331, a long time ago.
> I miss Welly.
> 
> View attachment 4311497


Nice seiko brother! Wich model is this? Do you have idea if those hands would fit at a 62mas? Looks exactly the same.... 
Starting the weekend:









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Cerberus


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Woollam (May 5, 2010)

Here's my Rolex Submariner Date 116600LN








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

Gardening


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Monster on a modded Android sculpted rubber


----------



## alphonso.sosa (May 2, 2015)




----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Blumo on Endmill


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

It's Saturday, fantastic weather here in NYC, wife is in France for work so I'm relaxing preparing some tomato sauce drinking a glass of red. 
For me to be more stereotypically Italian the only thing left to do would be to join the mob.


----------



## sadiqdaredia (Apr 15, 2012)

My priced possession at function


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Have a good one....


That's a beauty!! What r u wearing it on??
You outta get a canvas for it. It'd rock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Eating outside before it gets deep in the 90's and Super humid here. Love our backyard with all the trees and come out here as much as I can - it becomes challenging starting June. 
Pool later 
For now it's homemade bowl and mug, and the BPFF Bathyscaphe Ti on DrunkArtStrap canvas. 
Have a great Saturday. 
Brice 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mdsaitto said:


> My kitty just recovered successfully from a nasty renal infection and she's doing much better now
> I'm celebrating the good news spending a lazy afternoon with her
> View attachment 4314329
> View attachment 4314337


That's awesome news and certainly worth celebrating  I'm hanging out with my pups in the backyard as I type this 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

you forget playing mandolino 



Seppia said:


> It's Saturday, fantastic weather here in NYC, wife is in France for work so I'm relaxing preparing some tomato sauce drinking a glass of red.
> For me to be more stereotypically Italian the only thing left to do would be to join the mob.


----------



## Trigeminy6 (Apr 14, 2014)

. Summertime.







.

I like the feel of steel in the mid afternoon. And at the same time, recall what I need to do. At that time.

I know. Very philosophically chronological.

006

Sent from my iPad3 using Tapatalk. 
Trigeminy6


----------



## Mjay10016 (Jun 4, 2015)

1971


----------



## tnjtransport (Apr 27, 2015)

sivart said:


> View attachment 1478770


Love this watch. Who is it?

Sent from my LG-D950 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's awesome news and certainly worth celebrating  I'm hanging out with my pups in the backyard as I type this
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks my friend a big hug to your pups from Italy


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Maybe 50 years old...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ancon Tank.


----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hanging at the pool with the Benarus Moray vintage and hiding under an umbrella as its super hot here 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Eric_Bleeker (Jun 13, 2015)

My Seiko 5

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric_Bleeker (Jun 13, 2015)

Wearing my Seiko 5 auto. Photo won't upload for some reason

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Black Bay Today!!


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

Having a beer after a morning in work!!!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Shogun


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Japan quartz globlu








Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's a beauty!! What r u wearing it on??
> You outta get a canvas for it. It'd rock.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Brice..my son Stu had it made by James Raphael in Canada out of premium kangaroo leather..so back and forth across the "pond" unbeknownst to me...They then had a genuine muhle glashutte tang buckle flown to Canada to be fitted and the right hole spacing for my 8.5" wrist....great surprise for me! I have to get some of Arts bands!they work in so well with your great and always evolving collection....have a good one mate Dave


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Just lit the grill after a long day at work, well actually I played golf early this morning and then to work. Maybe that's why it ended up being a long day. Oh well it was worth it! I hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

Lumtec M3... Puppy approved

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> Shogun


Glad to see u enjoy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Glad to see u enjoy it.


Well, lets check my wear-log spreadsheet..


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Another weekend, another stogie. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys...


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

In Vila by the pool with OM Ex II








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Pepsi insert should arrive next week. Can't wait...
Thinking of ordering a jubilee from RSC Paris as well...
This watch is so fun

Oh, and the wooden box from early 2000 is GORGEOUS


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam base logo.


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Hy,


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

nice pics buddy and Shogun looks killer on Nato



blowfish89 said:


> Shogun


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Have a good one guys...


That t-graph looks perfect on the orange Iso. Nailed it Dave!


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Having a great Sunday so far...
Wearing this beauty today and for the week ahead.
LOVE the MOP dial!


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

A ride to the beach's island !


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great Sunday. Another hot day here in CLT. 
Sea Dweller this morning. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Will be wearing the one on the left while I bring the one on the right to wempe for bracelet sizing









Oh and this was the result of yesterday's sauce


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

T-hunter said:


>


Stunning!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

DLC Capstone










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Aaaaaaand.... Sized!










The blue really looks awesome in the sun.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Spending the sunday with this one...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

425 this evening.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Another day at the pool with the Scurfa.


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hanging out at the pool with the Aquadive









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WMC300 (Jun 10, 2015)

Tissot Visodate and Louis Vuitton, strange combo but look great together ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Still my globlu








Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos for the last few hours of the weekend.


----------



## KingJacobo (Oct 21, 2013)

An outrageously cheap quartz that was gifted to me. Still love it though!


----------



## WMC (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> That t-graph looks perfect on the orange Iso. Nailed it Dave!


Thanks Spun....springbars flying everywhere to match that ISO!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sold my first one then dived in again...have a good one guys...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Seiko-on-nylon-nato v Seiko-on-nylon-velcro


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

happy day...


----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)

Enjoy time.


----------



## water_monkey (Apr 4, 2015)

Skx has been on my wrist since friday

__________________________________

________________ ?
Seiko Black Orange Monster Gen 2 
Tissot PRS200
Tissot Couturier 
Swatch Touch camo


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
Love how the reflections in this :









... are kind of opposite to what's behind it b-)








'


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. 
I'm kicking off the work week with the BPFF Bathyscaphe Ti on Art's brown canvas. This is my favorite combo thus far. 
Have a great day. Brice. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun on a Maratac Nato.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Still stealth/pepsi mode. Can't get enough of this one...


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

S e i k o 6306


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasherron81 (May 25, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

milgauss 

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## lukaspl21 (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Vostok Europe; Caspian Sea Monster on an engraved custom.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> Vostok Europe; Caspian Sea Monster on an engraved custom.


Who made the strap?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## ankit_watchcrazy (Dec 30, 2014)

Baume & Mercier Capeland Chronograph.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


>


I love this red version. I was hoping they would offer it in the next run. I would pick this one without a second thought. I've got nineteen more days to decide which one to choose.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Who made the strap?


I'm wracking my brain trying to remember who I purchased this strap from. It's easily 6-7 years old....
Can't recall though... Wish I could too; wouldn't mind buying another.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys...Dave


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

This. Just got it back from Doxa to fix a crown problem. Welcome home! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jerry P said:


> I love this red version. I was hoping they would offer it in the next run. I would pick this one without a second thought. I've got nineteen more days to decide which one to choose.


Thanks Jerry! I agree Red dial looks very good.

Simon


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


Outstanding!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Bathys on a DrewStrap leather that's top notch!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Anyone craving a Big Mac


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Just arrived.
I love u Seiko 6105 & Doxa & Tudor.
Thanks Dagaz.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Parnis


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent directly from my brain through my NEXUS 7 using outlawed technology and weird science


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 4343337


----------



## shafrikadir (Oct 21, 2014)

My Ball Nedu today..









Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Automatic for Tuesday*
Just in , using stock photos until I get a chance to take some of my own.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Myman said:


> View attachment 4343273
> 
> Just arrived.
> I love u Seiko 6105 & Doxa & Tudor.
> Thanks Dagaz.


Fair dinkum..Myman....its a "pearler" top stuff!!...Dave


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

DaveandStu said:


> Fair dinkum..Myman....its a "pearler" top stuff!!...Dave


Thanks Dave n Stu. Its gota lot of what I look for in a 'diver'. 
So far it's : sweet as bro.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

tiagu said:


> View attachment 4344889


Stunning 

Still with the new GS. 
I had it sized a couple millimeters too tight, it works but when it gets really humid I can tell. 
Bringing it back for sizing again today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I'm going with the Hamilton Khaki Field chrono on a merlot leather DrunkArtstrap. I'm really digging this watch, it may actually stick around 
Have a great day. 
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Stunning
> 
> Still with the new GS.
> I had it sized a couple millimeters too tight, it works but when it gets really humid I can tell.
> Bringing it back for sizing again today.


Grazie,
I'm definitely a GMT guy. I don't know why. I go pick up the pepsi insert this afternoon. Can't wait...
Your GS looks great.


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

http://i1260.photobucket.com/albums/ii570/Thiniscole/20150616_150330_zpsgyrn8dko.jpg


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Had this one for 17 years and it's the first time I've had it on a Nato. Guess you could say it's no longer a "Nato Virgin".


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... FiftyFive Fathoms ...

*


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

;-)


E8ArmyDiver said:


>


Thanks. ;-)


----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Going Yellow in honor of the sun during our mini heat wave!


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

This one right now.


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

this'n


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

This sexy beast.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Poormans tuttonero today...










Cesar


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> I'm going with the Hamilton Khaki Field chrono on a merlot leather DrunkArtstrap. I'm really digging this watch, it may actually stick around
> Have a great day.
> Brice
> ...


Really like this one.


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
Kingston #025...










...& sorry for not washing off all the seawater, sand, salt & sunblock oil before snapping the pics _:roll:










''


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Seastar


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning all ..have a good one.Dave


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

El Trompetero










Regards
Gustavo


----------



## ndrenfro (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> Really like this one.


Classic!


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Helson SD blue.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This Szanto just landed, it's the 4003 and I won it on Instagram. Really cool giveaway. They let's chose any watch and since I have mostly divers I went for something different in style and color. I like it a lot and will be trying various straps on it including canvas of course 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> Really like this one.


Thanks buddy. I'm surprised how much I dig it. The various design details in the dial and hour markers have to be seen to fully appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## mjackson (Mar 10, 2013)

Wearing both of these today! I can't decide.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Kalmar for desk diving on Weds 17th.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Danny that watch is the dogs nuts.


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

1993 technos skydiver professional 150m


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I'm wearing my favorite, the blue Tudor sub. 
Have a great day. 
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Still rocking the GS


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Chronoscope










Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)

Seiko 009


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today matching the hand with my coat hehehe...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

One more day til friday 

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning all ..SR. to kick the day off...have a good one...


----------



## CowboyMac (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Back to Back Sunshine Colors!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Going with a bit of blue today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)

Invicta Bolt


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Super tool


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa on DrunkArtStraps waxed canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Uncle Bill (Mar 25, 2008)

My Helson Skin Diver #24 from the first production run.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm back to the speedy reduced on orange Hirsch pure. 
Really like this summer combo.


----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

The only quartz in my regular rotation, its a perpetual calendar and titanium to boot, and one of my older (pre-WUS) watches. The OEM Citizen strap was very worn out (being a daily wear for 1+ year), I've given it a new lease of life with the Hirsch Lucca.


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> The only quartz in my regular rotation, its a perpetual calendar and titanium to boot, and one of my older (pre-WUS) watches. The OEM Citizen strap was very worn out (being a daily wear for 1+ year), I've given it a new lease of life with the Hirsch Lucca.


Luccas (and Sienas, that I had for the alpinist) are amazing.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Luccas (and Sienas, that I had for the alpinist) are amazing.


Looking for my 5th Hirsch strap, and hadn't considered the Siena, but I see they have my favorite color - Burgundy! Worth considering.
Edit: No 22mm, not worth considering.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Planet Dutchman Pro XL frankenmod. Finally fixed.


----------



## ndrenfro (Feb 9, 2015)

Just arrived, wow


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Seamaster this morning ...have a good one guys...Dave


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1-B on Maddog.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

docvail said:


> Planet Dutchman Pro XL frankenmod. Finally fixed.


That orange bezel is fiya!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Eterna Kontiki Super.


----------



## Rpadilla (Feb 27, 2014)

Cartier Diver


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

New arrival.


----------



## garythomashague (May 9, 2015)

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> New arrival.


Congrats, you're going big !


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the Benarus Moray vintage on ISO tonight. Love this combo and the watch punches above its weight IMHO. 
Have a good evening. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

PAM 000


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Wearing this to bed. Guess what?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and TGIF!! 
Wearing my BPFF Bathyscaphe Ti on a brown DrunkArtStrap canvas at the office then to go to a Watches & Scotch event at a local watch store. 
Have a great day. Brice 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Still Reigning with the Kalmar OT


----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)

Nato/Tie/Dial perfectly coordinated today!


----------



## Amateur Hour (Jun 22, 2013)

Pam112 as I wind down the week.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Danny T said:


> Still Reigning with the Kalmar OT







Going with the 38mm khaki today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Steinhart 1000m diver this afternoon.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Dress down Friday. Blue enough to make your eyes hurt..


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Seppia said:


> Going with the 38mm khaki today


LOL'd at the link......So what mde you wear the khaki today Seppia...............

"Satan"

ROFLMAO


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today:









Regards

Cesar


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Friday Sunshine!! TGIF!!


----------



## JusticeG (Dec 2, 2012)

skx779 🏻


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Danny T said:


> LOL'd at the link......So what mde you wear the khaki today Seppia...............
> 
> "Satan"
> 
> ROFLMAO


It's awesome because that video can be used as an answer to basically any question ever.

.................satan...... *sip*....

It's taken from this very nice documentary




Ah to make everything even funnier, that guy is gay


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Switch for a Deep Blue







*


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Getting ready to leave the office.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

DMCbanshee
I'm sure many could meme this.
Maybe a whole thread...
Cool

Respect


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos for the end of the week, great weekend everyone!


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> Pelagos for the end of the week, great weekend everyone!


Awesome lume!
Nice.










Crappy cell pic.

Respect


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Timegentlemenplease (May 30, 2015)

Prodiver


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Late change...










Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Justaminute said:


> DMCbanshee
> I'm sure many could meme this.
> Maybe a whole thread...
> Cool
> ...


Nice! We have the same setup!!


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

quicksilver7 said:


>


I've never seen this one WOW! Add this to my need to have list!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Went to Watches & Scotch with Art/Panerai7 tonight and it was a Bell&Ross event with their eastern regional sales mger who brought some awesome B&R timepieces. Well I left with this beauty, it really needs to be seen in the metal to be appreciated. Love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Went to Watches & Scotch with Art/Panerai7 tonight and it was a Bell&Ross event with their eastern regional sales mger who brought some awesome B&R timepieces. Well I left with this beauty, it really needs to be seen in the metal to be appreciated. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like x INFINITY!!!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Really cool!
Is it the light or is the upper left lug painted yellow?
Is it the only one?
One thing I'm not a super fan of is the date, looks kinda thrown in there as an afterthought. 
Overall the first B&R I have ever seen that makes me say "wow that's really cool!"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seppia said:


> Really cool!
> Is it the light or is the upper left lug painted yellow?
> Is it the only one?
> One thing I'm not a super fan of is the date, looks kinda thrown in there as an afterthought.
> Overall the first B&R I have ever seen that makes me say "wow that's really cool!"


Just the light









I actually love the date because it is well integrated and it doesn't stand out in the wrist and it doesn't break the classic 12,3,6,9 dial design.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

This one for now


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Just the light
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whole layout of dial looks well balanced and clear with the GMT hand....another cool one for sure...Dave edit!! How was the selection of single malts....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great B&R Brice!!

Heres my choice for today (So far)


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Afternoon switch to


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Cat and Tuna, always a nice combo


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1watchaholic said:


> I've never seen this one WOW! Add this to my need to have list!


I thought the same thing, what model is this, and is it 44mm like the majority of Magrette's?


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*A beast for this morning

*


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

LLD on Perlon


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations.
Nice Pilot. beautiful dial layout. love the dome crystal.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

wearing my Desk Clock !.

goofing off around the house with a 55mm LACO Hand Wind Pilot.



then switching to something more suitable for outdoors later on.

good weekend everyone


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Vlance said:


> LLD on Perlon


That is a perfect combination, super sweet!


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Taking my new acquisition for a test drive. Elegant and sporty.










Kiddos taking it to the pool, lol, on this hot summer day.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the kind words. 
Hope you all have a great Saturday. I'm still wearing my new acquisition from last night at the Bell&Ross Watch & Scotch event. Loving it and it's quite exciting to buy at an AD. Pay a bit more, granted, but the experience is pretty cool! 
B&R 123 GMT has a little something from various watches I've owned in one package: ExpII bezel and GMT Orange hand, mid case of the JLC Deep Sea chrono, bezel thin flat polished edge and some crystal of the Speedy. This one will definitely accompany me on our 3-week trip to France this summer. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words.
> Hope you all have a great Saturday. I'm still wearing my new acquisition from last night at the Bell&Ross Watch & Scotch event. Loving it and it's quite exciting to buy at an AD. Pay a bit more, granted, but the experience is pretty cool!
> B&R 123 GMT has a little something from various watches I've owned in one package: ExpII bezel and GMT Orange hand, mid case of the JLC Deep Sea chrono, bezel thin flat polished edge and some crystal of the Speedy. This one will definitely accompany me on our 3-week trip to France this summer.
> B
> ...


I love this! More so than the EXP II.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Switched the bracelets for fun.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Rainy Tennessee afternoon here. I typically don't like watches on bracelets, always preferring leather or nato, but this Planet Ocean has changed my mind. It's just so versatile (and comfortable). First watch I've owned that I actually prefer on the bracelet.

Casual Saturday afternoon with the PO paired with a tee, jeans and my Clark Desert Boots.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Ahoi this afternoon, last minute shopping for the wife's birthday.


----------



## Brawndo (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Afternoon swap... Modded Borealis Diver




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Latest incoming , not a diver but really liking it .......


----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

i am going to rip through all my 200m water"proofs" today as its pouring all day today and tomorrow and I am going in and out setting up for fathers day party, will be 4 days at my house tomorrow...


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

Swiss army dive master 500 automatic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

H2O CH6, back to the original strap and buckle. Even though I like the Maddog combination, I think this is much better.


----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

that Helberg looks mighty Sweeeeet.
Love the Background too.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

got "stuck" down the coast...still with the PO....have a good one guys...


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

shorts and flip flops.....

cheers!


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

chronomeister said:


> shorts and flip flops.....
> 
> cheers!


Hey mate...not a bad view from your verandah either!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Axelay2003 said:


> I love this! More so than the EXP II.


It's funny you say that. When I first tried it on, it was my first comment to Art and I loved my ExpII  thanks buddy. How do u like your new white beauty ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

This week's pickup, 14060. I'll probably never have this one on a bracelet.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Army35d (Apr 21, 2015)

Just arrived today


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Tony A.H said:


> that Helberg looks mighty Sweeeeet.
> Love the Background too.


Just beating a NZ winter for a week & a bit. Some support for the Vanuatu people after the cyclone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

The Original Solar G-Shock: Raysman DW-9350 MSJ Middle Sea Race, Japan Y


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## mthoren68 (Mar 22, 2011)

What is this please


fbones24 said:


>


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

mthoren68 said:


> What is this please


Think it is a Maratac SR-3


----------



## wolfpret (Aug 31, 2014)

My old-faithfull...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys...


----------



## lukaspl21 (Jul 21, 2011)

almost dive ;-)


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

here is my beauty ...


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Deepsea deep blue.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Some brassware for the week.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Ogb11376 (May 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Father's Day to all dads. 
I'm still wearing my new B&R 123 GMT. Chill day: church, grill out and pool. 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's funny you say that. When I first tried it on, it was my first comment to Art and I loved my ExpII  thanks buddy. How do u like your new white beauty ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


We both have the same taste, lol. I'm loving the 556 LE. Wearing it today!

Happy Father's Day everyone! This Father's Day is quite special. I have not two, but three kiddos this year!


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Doin some packing for my dad on father's day while he naps ... and enjoying some wrist time on the harpoon before my '79 speedy pro comes in the mail Tuesday morning and I stop wearing everything else for a while


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

Amphibia


----------



## ref3525 (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## pjwatcher (Jun 14, 2015)

My bulova 23 jewel

Sent from my LG-H955 using Tapatalk


----------



## pjwatcher (Jun 14, 2015)

pjwatcher said:


> My bulova 23 jewel
> 
> Sent from my LG-H955 using Tapatalk












Sent from my LG-H955 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MDV-303 Marlin


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Desert storm


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Doing some swan dives on this divers maiden voyage.







Waiting for members time to start.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Father's day with a little Pepsi, some Miller, and some pool action.


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Started Father's Day with coffee and breakfast at my favorite coffee shop, Barista Parlor. Sausage biscuits, breakfast sandwiches, homemade pop tarts and lemon buttercream macaroons paired with good beans.

















Then we hit the sprayground for the little one to play and I took some photos with my beloved Hasselblad.









After shooting through one roll I put the camera down, got in there and got soaking wet acting like a big 5 year old. The Planet Ocean got soaking wet and handled it like a champ. The A/O Gold Cup Sperry's got soaked too and stained my feet orange.









Wrapped up the afternoon with lunch at the best deli in Nashville, Mitchell's, where I crushed a reuben and a bunch of cream soda and root beer cream soda on tap.

Still some hours left but so far it's been the best Father's Day yet. And the PO--old faithful--has been there every step of the way.

Happy Father's Day to all the dads out there. I grew up without a great dad around and understand how special of an honor and how important of a job it is. Really thankful to be charged with the task of being a dad to my daughter.


----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

joshuagull said:


> Started Father's Day with coffee and breakfast at my favorite coffee shop, Barista Parlor. Sausage biscuits, breakfast sandwiches, homemade pop tarts and lemon buttercream macaroons paired with good beans.
> 
> View attachment 4401378
> 
> ...


And the more time goes by, the more special it becomes. I have found that as the kids have gotten older, I've had more time to reflect on all of the experiences (up and down) of being a Dad. And, when one of your kids says, "thanks for helping me through a tough time," it's all worth it in the end. Enjoy it...time flies.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Took the 123 to the pool and really been enjoying it. Very versatile. 









Love the brushed appliqué hour markers and numerals 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

SDGenius said:


>


That's hot!


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Spent all weekend camping at my secret spot on the Yuba. Brought along (and still wearing) the perfectly color-matched bronze BS100 on camo: 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Had to take a non-phone shot for Father's Day of some of my favorite things, including the Planet Ocean. Also featuring my Hasselblad 500C/M and antiqued cognac leather ONA Brixton camera messenger bag, small Chris Reeves Sebenza 21 pocket knife and Rayban Wayfarers.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Novacastrian (Dec 22, 2009)

Vintage Breitling SuperOcean: the grandfather of the steelfish.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

ignore my poor pic skills it's blue and a beautiful Z....have a good one guys...


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

This one. Got a blue incoming today too!!!









Sent from my blah blah blah.


----------



## Brawndo (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lasvagabond (Jun 19, 2015)

Novacastrian said:


> Vintage Breitling SuperOcean: the grandfather of the steelfish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch.
Crazy jumper? What is that


----------



## ndrenfro (Feb 9, 2015)

A Delfin for this Monday morning


----------



## sergey.insurance (Mar 22, 2015)

Wearing my Stowa today

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning all. Wish you all a great week and a cool one ... Another 100F day here... And seems the heat will remain for the rest of the week. 
Today I'm still wearing the B&R 123 GMT, can't seem to take it off. 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Got to let the Monster out occasionally.


----------



## Hamsik (May 9, 2012)

MM300 on the leather strap!


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'








More messing about in boats...








'


----------



## shafrikadir (Oct 21, 2014)

Still with my favourite Ball NEDU..










Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Starting the week with this one...









Have a nice week!

Cesar


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

SBBN007 on Orange ZULU...


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

WOW - love that vintage SuperOcean, an absolute beauty...


Novacastrian said:


> Vintage Breitling SuperOcean: the grandfather of the steelfish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Well not right now, but this evening cause got new nato )


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

OVM on new ZULU...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning all going the Orrie..have a good one guys


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

same everyday.....shorts and flip flops...and today my DC66.:-!:-!

Cheers/////////////////


----------



## 0002s (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Just got this and put it on leather right away. Wanted to make sure I like it before I size the bracelet and take it out of the wrapper. I'm on the fence right now. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sea-dweller for meetings today


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Yet another day with my Seiko
1970 retro remake.








Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Took a break from dive watch for today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Scurfa on a DrunkArtStraps waxed canvas for tonight's work out and a chill evening. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Evening switch to the Scurfa on a DrunkArtStraps waxed canvas for tonight's work out and a chill evening.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Chilly in Charlotte????


----------



## DVC (Mar 17, 2014)

fbones24 said:


>


I love this watch... Don't think I've seen one like it before - what manufacturer/model?


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

chronomeister said:


> same everyday.....shorts and flip flops...and today my DC66.:-!:-!
> 
> Cheers/////////////////


Hey Greg...great damasko when you get to aus...it will be "wearing boardies and my double plugger thongs" have a good one mate!!! Dave


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

1968s Jenny Caribbean 1500


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I'm giving the B&R a break and am wearing the BPFF Bathyscaphe Ti on a DrunkArtStrap horsehide cordovan leather strap. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sinn U1 on a Clover strap










Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... Yobokies Everest Monster ...

*





​


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
Got my LRRP GMT back from having a DLC job yesterday, so trying some new straps :









- tonight is a camo PVD ZULU for an attempted an 'stealth' look, :roll:








'
...Any good?
'


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Couldn't resist, back to the GS


----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)

Seiko 009 on C&B Red Blue Nato


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Slips easily under my labcoat. So light, I don't even know it's there.


----------



## davidbuie (Apr 17, 2015)

Cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RICH61703 (Oct 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

Swiss Army Ground Forces Titanium.

Yes... I have scary masks in my office

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Another poll - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/cool-blue-dress-diver-vacation-watch-2056730.html

Wearing my Yellow Mako + Hirsch Robby (older pic).


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Still this but waiting on new arrival


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

!! Have a good one guys...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Not a diver but I'm enjoying the Damasko DK10 today on Hirsch Andy. Hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

New arrival, fresh out the wrapper.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Harold's new ratcheting coin edge bezel fits really well.
Comes equipped with bezel gasket.

I applied a little Seiko gasket grease to the seal and it popped right on. No side to side slack.

Very pleased.

Ps. Don't use contact cement on this type insert... spring for the correct tape which I forgot.

Respect


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Moray vintage on Isofrane for evening workout and playing catch with the pups before chilling with Zoé on the couch 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

T-hunter said:


> New arrival, fresh out the wrapper.


Oh yeah. I like that a lot. Congrats. Nice shot too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

Sweet!



T-hunter said:


> New arrival, fresh out the wrapper.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Old photo, but wearing the same watch.


----------



## granitsky (Dec 12, 2010)

In a Bond mood today


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

T-hunter said:


> New arrival, fresh out the wrapper.


I hope you have kept the DS3 T!! Enjoy it mate Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

...on the way


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

This still.

Respect


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


>


Wow. That watch is so hot. It'd rock on a OD green canvas ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hump day, can't wait for the weekend already 
I'll be wearing the Sea Dweller at the office for a day of meeting and audit related work. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Brawndo (Jun 19, 2015)

Run-off-the-mill SubC ND for meetings


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards

Cesar


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam 88 this afternoon.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)

Stormy weather warrants some wrist time for the Non-Swiss Non-Legend Cyclone


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Still with the my new DS...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Love the DWF!! This thread kickstarts the day seeing everyone around the globe kicking it....DS for me..have a good one guys...


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Just got this one in from the bay. Dagaz Typhoon T2









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*This little Maratac workhorse today...*


----------



## Tony Duronio (May 2, 2005)

Certina DS









Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Trying the Black Bay on a Halios strap:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## 0002s (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent directly from my brain through my NEXUS 7 using outlawed technology and weird science


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Back to ye olde beater today. Baby sitting 2 grandchildren this morning and they smash and grab everything in reach but they are no match for the monster.


----------



## ZahyMatar (Dec 31, 2014)

ndrenfro said:


> Just arrived, wow
> View attachment 4368074


Beautiful piece

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Eterna Kontiki 1973


----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

EZM13 today on Filson's recently released tincloth canvas. Material quality is excellent, thought the QC isn't quite there yet (itchy thread, 20mm on 12:00 side is closer to 19mm, leaving a slightly annoying springbar gap). All told though, stoked on it, as the waxed finish feels super rugged and perfect for a diver.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
Back to the Bell & Ross 123 GMT, on a Heuerville strap this time. I like the looks though it's a little too thick near the lugs.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Back to its original strap....









Cesar


----------



## morrismoo (Jun 20, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

have a good one guys...


----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)

Stuhrling Aquadiver


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> have a good one guys...


Dave you have some freakishly hairy arms, but man do you have some good taste in watches! Love it! LOL


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## nomoneyx (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Same watch but different strap to meet my best friend after work. 
Rust Drew canvas on the B&R GMT. 
Too much? I like it and it's super light and comfortable. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec M8 for Thursday


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 0002s (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Pinion right now...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

2551.80 SMP


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

My marlin deep sea casiolex









Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Fresh out of the box. The quality, fit and finish are amazing! Great watch from Aquadive!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Ocean Ghost II "Piranha" for Friday*


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

Just received this one today. Steinhart Dual Time GMT "Pan Am" homage.....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rdwatch said:


> Just received this one today. Steinhart Dual Time GMT "Pan Am" homage.....
> 
> View attachment 4448954


That's a great looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks jeep99dad, liking it a lot. Here's a comparo with some info on the original its based off of....


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Dave you have some freakishly hairy arms, but man do you have some good taste in watches! Love it! LOL


What I save in long sleeves, I put in the watch fund Spun!! All the best in jest mate


----------



## bamaster (Jan 18, 2015)

Wearing my Stowa Seatime Black Forest Edition. Sits great on the wrist.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

That looks so different.


Jeep99dad said:


> Same watch but different strap to meet my best friend after work.
> Rust Drew canvas on the B&R GMT.
> Too much? I like it and it's super light and comfortable.
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Just been for my morning swim:


----------



## Alyazirat (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

0002s said:


>


Wow now THAT is a tool watch!
What model is it?


----------



## 0002s (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0002s (Dec 11, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Wow now THAT is a tool watch!
> What model is it?


JV0030-01E

Next to it's buddy @ 92ft


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

Swiss Army Airboss Mach 8 special edition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

Seiko Solar Chrono, gift from Father's Day. Nice piece for the price. Wife got it from Long Island Watch on sale there.....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

0002s said:


> JV0030-01E
> 
> Next to it's buddy @ 92ft


Awesome. I have to get back underwater.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Sales meeting today with the skx009, using the bezel to time my guys' presentations


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


>


Can you share more feedback on this mod? Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Sales meeting today with the skx009, using the bezel to time my guys' presentations


That's what i call: elegance


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Got dome? 

Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

THG said:


> Can you share more feedback on this mod? Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


All mods was done by Loyswatch. Well done work, finition on the dial and bezel is very nice. Lume is awesome too...


----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Still wearing my new Aquadive


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

incontrol said:


> Still wearing my new Aquadive


Nice watch!


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

My 'work' watch.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Came in today. Love this one!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys...


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

removed


----------



## bulgogi (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... Tutima FX UTC ...

*


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

This Pam 024 Submersible right now...the bad news I have to take it off and give it back to the Tourneau Sales Rep in a few moments! :-(


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Yesterday was all about the Planet Ocean. 








Today is all about the NOMOS Club.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
Dive time...
















'


----------



## casavova007 (Dec 23, 2010)

My 5513 on Jubilee bracelet.Year 1962 
Love it or not????? I do


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm back to the Bell & Ross 123 Vintage GMT, still on the rust Drew canvas until we hit the pool later. I'm really falling for this one 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

casavova007 said:


> My 5513 on Jubilee bracelet.Year 1962
> Love it or not????? I do


Love the watch but not a fan of the bracelet with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Sent from my Oneplus One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

One of my fav's


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sea-dweller this morning


----------



## Grahamelawton (Aug 16, 2014)

Stocker & Yale 660 US Military issued










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Playing Barbie and tried 7 straps. For now it'll be on Art's weathered canvas strap. 
Canvas, I put that **** on everything 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Mornin







g all...my last "go" at trying to get a good pic of this yellow dial..going to have to get my son Stu to do a few decent pics!! Have a good one...Dave


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

One hour to go 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Playing Barbie and tried 7 straps. For now it'll be on Art's weathered canvas strap.
> Canvas, I put that **** on everything


Lol. So do I. I have a Drunkart on the way, too. Can't wait!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Still Clubbin'


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Grilling time!


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Dakota retro 80's Digital 








Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Trying out my fifty five fathoms mod on a black braided nylon strap.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

Sea Ram 500 Automatic for Sunday


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Hy,
H2O Orca


----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

1968s Jenny


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## WMC300 (Jun 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Cave Dweller LE

*


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Grabbing a, ummm...pizza before heading home. With Ploprof.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good Sunday to all. 
Enjoying a beautiful Carolina Summer day on our back porch. Wore the Bell&Ross GMT all morning and switched to the Rolex Sea Dweller to grill out and eat lunch outside. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

That B&R looks absolutely great !

Nice GMT watch Brice !


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Monday morn here...have a good one guys...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sorry Brice, I flipped the Shogun for this blue Rado D-Star 200.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Seiko LE SRP653


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Another Sunday at the pool with a cold beer. Seems water and alcohol puts me in a happy place.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Uncle Bill (Mar 25, 2008)

My recently serviced Zeno Army Diver.


----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## Grahamelawton (Aug 16, 2014)

I was wearing my US Military issued Stocker & Yale 660 until....I picked up my Kiger Milsub w/Gilt dial & hands. The ultimate 6538 homage!


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Beautiful timepieces fellas!


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

This one is kinda rare... Swiss Army Seaplane chronograph









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Took it off my wrist to get this shot but it's back on now. It's a beautiful thing when you get the shot at the right angle for the crystal to disappear. Been a Planet Ocean day all day as we went to the splash pad for some fun with the kiddo.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

joshuagull said:


> Took it off my wrist to get this shot but it's back on now. It's a beautiful thing when you get the shot at the right angle for the crystal to disappear. Been a Planet Ocean day all day as we went to the splash pad for some fun with the kiddo.
> 
> View attachment 4481098


That's so hot and a great shot too. I need a 2500 back in my life. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Yes its the marlin








Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## granitsky (Dec 12, 2010)

My newly relumed 6306. This thing has come back from the dead and it's so much fun to wear!


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

mooncameras said:


> Yes its the marlin
> View attachment 4482218
> 
> 
> Posted by the serious Casio collector.


its a great value for the price! Here's mine on a Jubilee off a Seiko diver I swapped a Strapcode SuperJubilee onto that I had laying around (removed the Seiko logo from the clasp first!).


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Strap details here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/found-amazing-but-cheap-rubber-tropic-strap-2077530.html


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## docbenj (Dec 29, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Sorry Brice, I flipped the Shogun for this blue Rado D-Star 200.


Awesome rado you got there.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. Wish you all a great week. I am starting with the Hamilton Khaki Field chronograph on a DrewStrap. 
Have a great day. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

That, is a nice looking piece!


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

Old school Victorinox Swiss Army chrono pro on kickass bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

docbenj said:


> Awesome rado you got there.


Thanks!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Early morning start here....have a good one guys....Dave


----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

This one today....









Regards

Cesar


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Found this in my mailbox... So, I'll try it on the wrist!
*


----------



## Alyazirat (Oct 31, 2011)

sunset from Cadiz


----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)

Just arrived, my less than $50 200m beater from Swiss Legend. First impressions are it's a decent watch for the small price tag. Solid build, comfy strap and nice coloring.


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Kalmar 2 on new denim strap



















Good Monday! Gents.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrenfro (Feb 9, 2015)

Halios Bluering in the rain


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Sterile Sub on Obris Morgan strap:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rdwatch said:


> That, is a nice looking piece!


Thank you so much!! I'm loving it and it's one of the nicest affordable I've owned. Love the dial textures and raised numerals

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Too much green?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

DM 45


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Finishing a long Monday at work with a wrist shot!









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

Older pic, and not a great one, but had this one on today. Nicely made watch in the more "traditional" 40mm case size.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

24mm x 20mm Orange Cordura Canvas strapped to the CD-2. I have a Red one also to match the red on the dial.

The DLC'd deployant clasp is temporary. I am waiting to receive a brushed version.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Hoffy (Jun 2, 2015)

Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean 8500 XL on OEM NATO strap.


----------



## casavova007 (Dec 23, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love the watch but not a fan of the bracelet with it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Fortunately , this is how the watch came to me. It is a rare find from1961/1962 model. I would love to have an original 9315 but the cost is over my limit. I really like your choice in the B/R line. Great piece Congrats!!!!!
Val

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just wrote this in another thread:
The Sinn 103 St has got absolutely everything - flieger, diver, chrono, modern, vintage, straps, bracelet, straps, looks, fit, case, bezel, crystal, hands, date, crown, movement, German, Swiss, brandname, heritage.


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Danny T said:


> .


Gorgeous!

I need to get my hands on one of those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Myman said:


> View attachment 4490778


Really like that one Myman...looks great on that strap...


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

Orient MakoII ...


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
Going with the Bell & Ross 123 GMT on a really cool leather NATO from Panatime/NatoStrapCo for a casual day at the office, love jeans week 
They have an awesome selection of leather natos, of various thickness and colors. Love these thinner ones for slimmer and more elegant case designs.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

E8ArmyDiver said:


>


Wow!! That's a super cool watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Hoffy (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Green ISO day.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

joshuagull said:


> Took it off my wrist to get this shot but it's back on now. It's a beautiful thing when you get the shot at the right angle for the crystal to disappear. Been a Planet Ocean day all day as we went to the splash pad for some fun with the kiddo.
> 
> View attachment 4481098


Before I read your comment my first thought was "wow what's wrong with his skin jeez it looks like an orange" hahahahaha


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Planet Ocean guys know about these hands. Man, I can't get enough of them at a hard angle with the domed crystal and the way it all catches light.









I wanted a nice diver and had to decide this and the Tudor Black Bay Blue. I went this route and don't want to let it go, but find myself still wanting the Black Bay Blue. Time to start pinching pennies. The collection will be growing by one more sometime soon. And I thought I was done with purchases.


----------



## DrKennethNoiseWater (Feb 20, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> Going with the Bell & Ross 123 GMT on a really cool leather NATO from Panatime/NatoStrapCo for a casual day at the office, love jeans week
> They have an awesome selection of leather natos, of various thickness and colors. Love these thinner ones for slimmer and more elegant case designs.
> 
> ...


This ^^^^^, is awesome.


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Seiko SUN023









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

A gully washer here in da swamp! :roll:


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Trying the U1 on a Bond Zulu.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Finally chilling after a very long three days worth of trade show, and Friday I'll be flying with my lovely wife out west for some desert and mountain hiking. 
Can't wait!


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

Super duper rare and not sold the public Swiss army Air Force 1 watch... Just got it a few weeks ago. From a very kind gentleman.

It is chunky goodness...

If interested read my write up about it here... http://www.watchhunter.org/2015/04/...l-seal-alpnach-limited-edition-watch.html?m=1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

Munch520 said:


> Sent from my iPhone6


Great strap. What is it and did you add it to the Omega?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Non diver


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

masqueman said:


> Great strap. What is it and did you add it to the Omega?
> 
> it's a perlon from Crown & Buckle - and thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Jerry P said:


> View attachment 4502394


Beautiful!


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Great combo, love the bond


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Winding down with the SubC









Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Seppia said:


> Finally chilling after a very long three days worth of trade show, and Friday I'll be flying with my lovely wife out west for some desert and mountain hiking.
> Can't wait!


Rugged perfection right there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys...


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Hexa F74 with grey strap, no brand...


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Nemoskywalker (Sep 12, 2014)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning,
I decided to put my green Heuerville Classic strap on the Sea Dweller for a change. I quite like this combo, more than I expected. Stewart makes a great strap!!
Have a great day. 
Brice


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

VERY nice!

I'm already in vacation mode so still going with the skx009 on ISO


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Subc date here...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Wawmd (Dec 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

it's soooo hot here

but the pool is my best friend these days


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## pdunne112 (Jun 2, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I decided to put my green Heuerville Classic strap on the Sea Dweller for a change. I quite like this combo, more than I expected. Stewart makes a great strap!!


No doubt its a great strap, but I still can't wear mine because of the very strong smell (tobacco?).


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Aramar









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Check and preparing some equipment for the next dive.


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*What a coincidence...

*


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

granitsky said:


> View attachment 4482442
> My newly relumed 6306. This thing has come back from the dead and it's so much fun to wear!


Love it!

Sent from my Venue 7 3730 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Needed a little color today

















Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning guys..have a good one...Dave


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Today's its new strap number two - grey NATO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwingModern (Apr 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)

non-Swiss non-Legend Typhoon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> No doubt its a great strap, but I still can't wear mine because of the very strong smell (tobacco?).


I've had 10 and never had an issue. 
You got it new?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I've had 10 and never had an issue.
> You got it new?


Yes. I got two new straps from him. I let Stewart know and he refunded me the money (he totally insisted on it and let me keep the straps). Maybe I'm just allergic to some of the oils or waxes he uses. I've let it air out for a month now but still the same issue. Such a shame since the straps rock.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Unfortunately this baby is for sale, but she is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

After just finishing my evening run.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa on ISO for my evening workout. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm wearing my Panerai errr Stowa.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## mda13x (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## miklosdk (Jan 22, 2015)

Bezel still set to mark my last running start time.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Titanium Subby.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning!
I'm ready for the long weekend to begin tonight and I'll be starting it with a GTG after work with several local WIS as Oak & Oscar are in town. He'll show us their new watch, the Burnham, as we enjoy a few beverages too 
I'll be wearing the Rolex Sea Dweller today on a Drew WWII Belgian leather strap but have a couple with me for later ;-)
Have a great day. Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Not a diver but it deserves appreciation everywhere


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

A little red, white, and blue today. Ready for a long weekend!









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

My favorite Seiko: SKX031 a.k.a Seiko Sub.
Bracelet is a super oyster from "strap code" with submariner clasp.


----------



## andrzejb (May 13, 2008)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Blue ISO day.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## tready47 (May 19, 2015)

My scurfa


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*Cartoonish? Perhaps.

Do I like it? You bet!!!
*









*Hating blurry pics, I tried another...*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today....









Regards

Cesar


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

Wearing my Oris this evening


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... C60 Trident ...

*
















​








Attached Images














​


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Broke 75mph on a jet ski today...the Seamaster was along for the ride  now time to relax 









Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Custom DLC Oris Titan


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Trying a grayish-green NATO today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Typhoon Zulu


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

TX titanium linear chronograph watch. Yeah, I know it was put together in the Philippines, but I love that Timex tried to make some over-the-top watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Z..with the vintage hands..a real beater..have a good one guys


----------



## blue c lee (Jul 1, 2015)

Morning commute.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Time to cool down

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Evening swap to rubber from leather...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent directly from my brain through my NEXUS 7 using outlawed technology and weird science


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Took this along for the long weekend. I love the grab and go reliability of Quartz based Eco drives. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Time for a change, weather as well.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mzmonzon (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy 4th folks!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Big H Bronzo.


----------



## OPIC (Jul 3, 2015)

I have been a lurker long time. This is my first start!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

With Archie in the back!


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Off today as usual and showing my Temple pride and G-shock.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm wearing the Bell & Ross 123 GMT on a new DrunkArtStrap vintage leather strap that makes this watch uber comfortable to wear. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Bathysphere 500!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Switched the 009 to the bracelet as I'm getting ready to head to the desert and needed something that would stand sweat. 
First time that I go on vacation with more than 1 watch (will bring a Casio PRW3000 for the hikes)


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## emile.grundlingh (Jul 29, 2014)

B50 says it's Friday. Cheers everyone !!

Ling ling


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hot summer in Southern Cali. Time for the water and Helson


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Too dang hot. I'm stayin' inside. b-)


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Can't get enough of the SubC on NATO! 









That lume 









Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Switch with my new arrival
*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Been eyeing these. Let us know how you like it. Looks great to me! 

Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

200m WR. Does it still counts as a diver? 









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Sent from a Point-in-Time using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Morning dog walk.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec V1R for tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a great weekend ...Dave


----------



## solaris22 (May 24, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

thejames1 said:


> Been eyeing these. Let us know how you like it. Looks great to me!
> 
> Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


I love it. Otago is just the perfect size IMHO.


----------



## Bouske (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

After an extended stay with US Customs...it finally arrived. Probably should have bought one of these much, much earlier in my watch accumulation career, but better late than never I suppose.


----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

Have agreat day. Citizen skyhawk.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD with my little buddy


----------



## MadDane (Jun 10, 2015)

I have been out swimming in a creek today with my new Seamaster


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GD-400-2


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Spent the weekend back on the dive watch grind since I don't want to bang my other watches up and I was moving furniture.

Today, at the airport with the '79 Speedy Pro on a nato, with a Speedometer UK dive bezel bracelet as a shout out to the dive crew.

F74 4 lyfe.


----------



## wongyuted (May 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OPIC (Jul 3, 2015)

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent by my iPharato iOS 7.0.4


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## kiwizak (Feb 8, 2015)

the venerable 007 for a Saturday night in.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

After 90 watches and 8 years of watch collecting, finally I couldn't resist the beauty of SKX007 anymore, and got myself one.

I didn't buy one until now, as I considered it a mainstream watch. But last week I saw one (with jubilee bracelet) on a TV presenter's wrist, wow it was looking absolutely stunning, matching with his black suit, just like how a Rolex submariner fits a suit/shirt.

So, here I am, wearing it first time (without a suit though) but still, it's looking awesome.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Happy 4th guys!









Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Happy 4th!


----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

So, I thought it was time to take out the old Invicta and give it some air. What a little tank of a watch. Put it on the red, white and blue NATO strap, and happy Fourth of July to everyone!

Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

fatalelement said:


> Spent the weekend back on the dive watch grind since I don't want to bang my other watches up and I was moving furniture.
> 
> Today, at the airport with the '79 Speedy Pro on a nato, with a Speedometer UK dive bezel bracelet as a shout out to the dive crew.
> 
> F74 4 lyfe.


Awesome bezel bracelet


----------



## rishiK (Oct 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

SEIKO SBDC007 "Shogun"


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)

SKX all the way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy 4th of July everyone!! It's really a privilege to live in this awesome country, moving to the USA was a dream of mine when I was a kid. Love it here!
Rolex Sea Dweller on Isofrane for the neighborhood pool party!
Have a great and safe holiday!
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

withstand the temperatures of 38°C here


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Enjoying Wimbledon tennis right now. C'mon Andy!










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

BarisKiris said:


> After 90 watches and 8 years of watch collecting, finally I couldn't resist the beauty of SKX007 anymore, and got myself one.
> 
> I didn't buy one until now, as I considered it a mainstream watch. But last week I saw one (with jubilee bracelet) on a TV presenter's wrist, wow it was looking absolutely stunning, matching with his black suit, just like how a Rolex submariner fits a suit/shirt.
> 
> So, here I am, wearing it first time (without a suit though) but still, it's looking awesome.


Great watch. I had a similar thought when I saw this pic on Hodinkee's post on the Seiko Boutique in NYC. It really is a classic.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## medaze (Dec 10, 2011)

Beautiful day in Chicago









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

Red, White and Blue today....

(and I am seeing some seriously great watches in this thread, wow!)


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

thejollywatcher said:


> Enjoying Wimbledon tennis right now. C'mon Andy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great GMT Mil Diver !

What brand is that ?


----------



## justinReal (Apr 8, 2015)

Enjoying this one today Alpina Nightlife Club










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
Another 'wet weekend'...









...but the saltwater kind b-)








'


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

exc-hulk said:


> Great GMT Mil Diver !
> 
> What brand is that ?


MKII. Graywater.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

BarisKiris said:


> After 90 watches and 8 years of watch collecting, finally I couldn't resist the beauty of SKX007 anymore, and got myself one.
> 
> I didn't buy one until now, as I considered it a mainstream watch. But last week I saw one (with jubilee bracelet) on a TV presenter's wrist, wow it was looking absolutely stunning, matching with his black suit, just like how a Rolex submariner fits a suit/shirt.
> 
> So, here I am, wearing it first time (without a suit though) but still, it's looking awesome.


I have one as well, don't want take it off.....probably best watch value out there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Out for a spin with the CW Makaira Pro









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RPrats (Sep 11, 2007)

O1V


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Happy Independence Day everyone! I hope your having a great one.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Happy 4th!


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

ky70 said:


> Happy 4th!


Love that watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy 4th from our neighborhood pool party. Drinking beer and watching the kiddos boogy to the DJ music.


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

Seiko world time solar at the horse races in Laurel MD


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Grillin' with the Black Bay









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BBNG666 (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## 1986red5.0 (Jun 9, 2015)

Work watch. All business!


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Back to the U1 on NATO. Really like this combo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Respect


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Happy 4th from Santa Barbara. More pics later.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

212 this morning...have a good one guys...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Moray Ti47 to the barbecue... Happy 4th of July!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

That strap just makes me.....shiver



watermanxxl said:


> Moray Ti47 to the barbecue... Happy 4th of July!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

cpl said:


> That strap just makes me.....shiver


Thanks Cpl: Don't "skimp" on the strap; it's often seen BEFORE the watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A little red and blue for the 4th. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Happy 4th of July :-!










Cheers
Shannon


----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)

black monster on new black nylon strap.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

New to the NATO thing.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent directly from my brain through my NEXUS 7 using outlawed technology and weird science


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

my new Seikos


----------



## Mindo (Jul 4, 2015)

Orient Blue Mako from Italy 


Inviato dal mio C6903 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Seiko SSA047 Superior today, with a handwinding & hacking 4r37a movement.








It has a unidirectional 120-click diver bezel & also an inner rotating compass chapter ring


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Lip case
Eta 2804
and my most accurate mechanical at +/-6sec. unregulated

Respect


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

From yesterday's 4th celebrations and through to today's wet weather.


----------



## miles5 (Jul 5, 2015)

Just something simple.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning all
Rolex Sea Dweller on Isofrane again. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Colin_Clarke (Jun 8, 2014)

Tudor Pelagos (eta edition)

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## bboybatac (Nov 27, 2014)

A recent bday acquisition:
Oris Aquis Date 40mm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Seiko SRP637








Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well it is 500m rated )


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

SHARKIE this morning....have a good one guys..


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

First relumed/ repainted dial by me...

Before...










After...


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Back to rubber.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Every Sunday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Bell & Ross 123 GMT on Art's vintage leather strap will be my dinner companion as I meet a friend who is in town for a quick visit. 
Love this watch. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> The Bell & Ross 123 GMT on Art's vintage leather strap will be my dinner companion as I meet a friend who is in town for a quick visit.
> Love this watch.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Continued Swoon.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1500T to recoup before work tomorrow


----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)

This has become my hike/beater watch. It's pretty versatile and was going to let it go but it's growing on me.


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Wore the Black Bay for a quick jog in the rain:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent directly from my brain through my NEXUS 7 using outlawed technology and weird science


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> A little red and blue for the 4th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic!

Winding down a great weekend with my Seamaster. Stumbled across a new book by my favorite author at the store, psyched to say the least!









Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## rosetech (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

This has been away at Omega getting serviced and I finally have it back--the best watch ever made in my book. I've missed it like crazy.









So much character in that hesalite. If the hesalite was somehow scratch proof like sapphire while still maintaining the optical properties it has, and the watch was 200m water resistant, it would be the perfect timepiece.


----------



## nbug (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Nautec No Limit Pepsi_2 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Ekranoplan on mesh. 25mm lugs; I can live with it...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hami-Monday with the Kahki chrono on a Drew leather strap. 
Have a great day. 
Brice. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)

Not sure about this combo but I love the versatility of natos of all colors.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

joshuagull said:


> So much character in that hesalite. If the hesalite was somehow scratch proof like sapphire while still maintaining the optical properties it has, and the watch was 200m water resistant, it would be the perfect timepiece.


That's why I picked the Sinn 103 St over this one


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam 88 GMT.


----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)

Non-Swiss Non-Legend Typhoon


----------



## NNW64 (Jul 1, 2015)

Brietling Avenger Seawolf Titanium









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## granitsky (Dec 12, 2010)

Taking the sumo for a spin in the Tbird


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning start with the SR 600T-Graph...have a good one guys...


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent by my iPharato iOS 7.0.4


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## vizsladog (Jan 4, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hami-Monday with the Kahki chrono on a Drew leather strap.
> Have a great day.
> Brice.
> 
> ...


You have so many stunning watches. Congrats


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

vizsladog said:


> You have so many stunning watches. Congrats


Thank you so much!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Benarus Moray vintage back on leather. This is a SNPR bridle leather strap I've had for 3 years. 
Have a good evening. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> That's why I picked the Sinn 103 St over this one


Sinns don't do anything for me unfortunately. The Speedy Pro, particularly the hesalite sandwich, is still the best watch ever made in my book. It just has those two quips that hold it back from being 100% perfect for all occasions. Most watches have many more for me.

Yard work had to be done so I swapped over to the DW5600-MS1 military inspired G-Shock. G-Shocks are what got me into watches 15+ years ago. I don't wear mine much anymore now but do enjoy them when I do have a good occasion to sport one.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

granitsky said:


> View attachment 4563482
> Taking the sumo for a spin in the Tbird


My personal aweso-meter just exploded


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Found a new apartment finally, moving to Pasadena next month.
Feeling German today.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Goog morning
All day meeting today and next two days, I'll need lots of coffee and hoping for several breaks  Not a fan of being stuck all day in a room with lots of strong "opinions" ;-)
The Sea Dweller on a Heuerville classic strap will let them know I don't mess around ;-)
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Evening switch to the Benarus Moray vintage back on leather. This is a SNPR bridle leather strap I've had for 3 years.
> Have a good evening.
> B
> 
> ...


Not a big fan of acrylic...but, it WORKS on the Moray Vintage.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Isofrane just in. Trying it out on my 6309

















Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

PO today. It's the little things and attention to detail that set this watch off--like how when all the hands line up at noon or midnight but all remain individually visible. It's my only watch that I actually love to look at and try to catch a glimpse of at high noon every day that it's on my wrist.


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Superform (Jun 28, 2015)

cats not impressed


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## Superform (Jun 28, 2015)

View attachment 4571578


cats not impressed


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Just got it, haven't even had time to set the date!


----------



## DrKennethNoiseWater (Feb 20, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl40 (Jul 10, 2014)

Decided on a bit of vintage today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

DrKennethNoiseWater said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always wondered what that watch would look like with a leather band.......looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning guys..orange fella today...have a good one ..Dave


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

Swiss Army chronopro... The last version they made

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrKennethNoiseWater (Feb 20, 2015)

cmann_97 said:


> Always wondered what that watch would look like with a leather band.......looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, strap came from Etsy. No too impressed with the quality and shipping took an incredibly long time. Will most likely end up on the jubilee; eventually.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Giving my O1 some wrist time..


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

I've been giving this new addition most of the wrist time the past couple of days. For certain activities in my line of work, a tough digital watch is really the best tool, and my wife had noticed I was eye balling this guy. A couple of days ago she surprised me with it as a gift.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Heading home from work


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16600 for a great dinner and ipa.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Stowaristi :-!


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Newest addition to the family.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigell (Sep 30, 2012)

Sea-touch today.

Sent from the bottom of the Mariana trench.


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

Jack1775 said:


> View attachment 4574194
> 
> 
> I've been giving this new addition most of the wrist time the past couple of days. For certain activities in my line of work, a tough digital watch is really the best tool, and my wife had noticed I was eye balling this guy. A couple of days ago she surprised me with it as a gift.


Now that is the sign of a keeper. My wife suggests that I get rid of watches not get more. Ha ha


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Stowaristi :-!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

masqueman said:


> What is that band and how do I get one?


Its from Strapcode, released a couple of months ago. Search 'washed canvas' on strapcode dot com, they have a couple of other colors too. Some more pics here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/who-...ay-lets-see-them-666886-255.html#post17871306


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Scurfa on Isofrane for my evening work out and a glass of wine on the back porch

Have a good evening. Brice 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)

Today with my OS Retrograde 😊


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Non diver for today. 
Bulova Precisionist 96B183


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Blumo

Seiko SUMO by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent by my iPharato iOS 7.0.4


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Kept this one on the wrist today...if you guys get to check out the Qld/NSW state of origin league game on cable..you will love it!!!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

hi... not diver today ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor blue sub for today's all-day meeting, still my favorite watch!  
Have a great day!
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## OPIC (Jul 3, 2015)

not a dive watch today


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec B8 custom this morning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Seiko on horween for a cool day in Denver.









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Non-diver for the morning......










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*A8 Brass...
*


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
... Christopher Ward C60 on Maratac Elite Strap ...

*





​


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

2201.50 doing work as per the usual.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
Been trying to find a good spot to snap my LRRP GMT on a 'NATO green' Isofrane...








'


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Freshly arrived this afternoon... I love it!
*


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

My second most accurate watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Kept this one on the wrist today...if you guys get to check out the Qld/NSW state of origin league game on cable..you will love it!!!


Love that combo. One way traffic in the Origin game mate! Cheers, Pete.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Danny T said:


> Heading home from work


Awesome!
I love the project aware watches.
Doxa sub beauty and a killer dial.
My wife is actually encouraging me to save for one of these.
I'm sure I'll have to share.

Respect


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

EPIC combo Danny!


Danny T said:


>


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

wellyite said:


> Love that combo. One way traffic in the Origin game mate! Cheers, Pete.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Pete, As a dinky di Qld'er it was a boil over for the cane toads....see you mate,you will like your new ISO a LOT...Dave


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

This monster









scurfawatches.com


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning guys..Blue wave today,pound for pound these pieces can hold their own as a true beater imo...Dave


----------



## uktom84 (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Goldweathers (Jul 8, 2015)

Devon - Tread 2 , aka "Murder"


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

Swiss Army Hunter Mach 3. This one seems to get more curious looks in the wild... Nobody knows what it is...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

5513 at Sydney airport.


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

one more:


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Still with Bali Ha'i today, have a good one
*


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Still with Bali Ha'i today, have a good one
> *


Really cool piece D....looks the "part" for sure...Dave


----------



## Superform (Jun 28, 2015)

godfather0917 said:


> View attachment 4585314


ummm what day did you take this photo? cause its Thursday the 9th


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Since getting this Planet Ocean last month it's lived on the bracelet. I've taken the bracelet off a few times to try natos and always put the bracelet back on before wearing it out. Today I decided to throw it on a Bond Zulu HD with black hardware for a change of pace. Good choice or nah? I'm enjoying it quite a bit personally--not for daily wear but for a little change of pace.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Going with the Rolex Sea Dweller today. 
Have a great day. 
Brice










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

joshuagull said:


> View attachment 4589202
> 
> 
> Since getting this Planet Ocean last month it's lived on the bracelet. I've taken the bracelet off a few times to try natos and always put the bracelet back on before wearing it out. Today I decided to throw it on a Bond Zulu HD with black hardware for a change of pace. Good choice or nah? I'm enjoying it quite a bit personally--not for daily wear but for a little change of pace.


Personally I'd go for brushed SS instead of black hardware. I've also never been a fan of the Zulu straps on my PO whenI had it. Rubber and bracelets were always my favorites. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Hoffy (Jun 2, 2015)

Omega SeaMaster Planet Ocean 8500 45.5mm


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... Trusty Luminox ...

*


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Personally I'd go for brushed SS instead of black hardware. I've also never been a fan of the Zulu straps on my PO whenI had it. Rubber and bracelets were always my favorites.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Definitely agreed. I have a Bond NATO around here somewhere that I need to find, but I do like with the Zulu how you only have one piece of fabric under the watch instead of two so that the watch sits that much closer to the wrist. But brushed or polished hardware would certainly help tie it all together and help visually break up the swatch of fabric on the inside of my wrist where the NATO normally has hardware.

I do need to get the factory rubber strap for it as well as an isofrane. Tough to shell that out when it works so well on the bracelet. I may go the rest of the week on NATO just for something different though.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Lunchbreak...over


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

JUST SIZED few mins ago.The one Seiko I will have.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Stargate today









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Thunderdaddy said:


> Lunchbreak...over
> View attachment 4593122


Far out Thunder....awesome orange there mate!! All the best Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

This was my daily wearer for years...charter boats to dozers and packing sheds...still soothes every time it's on the wrist..have a good one guys..Dave


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

Sea ram 500, LE 0007/5000


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Really cool piece D....looks the "part" for sure...Dave


Thanks Dave!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Was hiking in the Bear Lake area in Rocky Mountain National Park today










Timing total hike time (we ended with 4.5 hours) and total altitude change with the prw3000 (sorry for the crotch shot)


----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

New Rolex buckle on tropic sport strap for the TBB










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!! So glad it's almost the weekend. Last three days were brutal. Tudor Blue sub today. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Great day to all.

Respect


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

2201.50 on an olive green nato today. I was in the shade so you can see the lume a bit in this shot


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-tec B18 new strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Back to the 007 for what will hopefully be a short Friday of desk diving.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

U1 on isofrane for Friday! 









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
... Tutima FX UTC with EDC Kit ...

*





​


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*Simplicity is delicious...*


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Kemmner 007:


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)

U1 new to me this Friday.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Sea Viper just arrived.


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

LLD on firehose


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Passed my California driving license test today  This was on the wrist. Cheers, Seppia.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Staying with the Sharkie this morning...have a good one guys..


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## celtics1984 (Jun 15, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF!! So glad it's almost the weekend. Last three days were brutal. Tudor Blue sub today.
> B
> 
> 
> ...


Brice,

Is your Bell & Ross GMT a comfortable watch to wear? That is one sweet watch! Is the lug to lug around 50mm and do lugs curve down?


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Helson 42 Brass with a light patina and Nato


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Not a diver tonight, switched to the pan europ. Bonus points if you know what car it is.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Getting ready to throw on the OVM to start the weekend.


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Ohhhh Canada

All the America together


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Sub1000 Mil/Pro for Friday night.Have a great evening everyone.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Harpoon with SNPR "Join or Die" strap.

Have a good weekend gents!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Put on the brown leather strap today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

New acquisition: Seiko SSC031


----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Still Kemmner 007 gold:


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Sub1000 Mil/Pro for Friday night.Have a great evening everyone.


Stink! Love it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## orbistat (Jun 22, 2015)

.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Sub1000 Mil/Pro for Friday night.Have a great evening everyone.


Double like !! 8....that looks killa mate...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## willjammer (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## lukaspl21 (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## chefmateo (Mar 31, 2015)

My Seiko 7002 MOD


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Still amazed how much of a value for money this is. 
Well, unless you buy it in Amsterdam for 320 euros


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Last minute audible. Too nice out today!



















5th generation Moray Dart on a sweet SNPR cork strap

Have a good day gents.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matty_holloway (Jul 6, 2015)

TAG Heuer Carrera









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleindian44 (May 2, 2008)

Casio Data Bank










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

What do you think I should wear...new twist to WRUW.. Hamilton khaki chrono, SARB033,Steinhart O1, Helson Blue SD 40? It's Saturday 85F.
Don't mind someone telling me what to wear today!


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Moray 42mm on a burgundy worn and wound shell cordovan strap.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Orient Switch
*


----------



## robroy911 (Jun 12, 2011)

Wearing this beauty!









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## leicalvr (May 31, 2006)

Resco Hooper









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cmann_97 said:


> Lum-tec B18 new strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really digging this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Magrette Vantage just landed and I really like it. I'm a sucker for sandwich dials too 



























With the Benarus Moray vintage










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hexa for me right now.... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Malice 146 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


One of my favorite Pam and perhaps my next one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

At the storage unit with my Boschett Harpoon, didn't want to scratch the Speedy.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

celtics1984 said:


> Brice,
> 
> Is your Bell & Ross GMT a comfortable watch to wear? That is one sweet watch! Is the lug to lug around 50mm and do lugs curve down?


Thanks. It is super comfortable. Sits flat. No wobble. Lugs angle down. I'd say it's 51mm maybe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec M23 for tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

My recently acquired AP ROO Diver. Sacrifices had to made and I do miss the ones I had to let go. Big smile when I look down at this one.


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

Old style automatic Swiss Army 9g-500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Chronographs, man. I love 'em.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Wife stole my 7002...
*


----------



## Iechyd Da (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Recent acquisition - trying it on a Diaboliq strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Skaface199 said:


> Recent acquisition - trying it on a Diaboliq strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Iechyd Da (Jul 19, 2013)

Now on to,


----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)

This guy today.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

A great Saturday with the OVM! 









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Snapped one more of the Speedy Pro after we got home and before swapping to the Planet Ocean for bath and bedtime with the kiddo. Can't get enough of this watch. By far my favorite.


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

cmann_97 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I am really liking it so far - I like this version because it is more understated than the newer ones, though the all white dial version is tempting.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)

It's colorful Sunday!


----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)

winners76 said:


> What do you think I should wear...new twist to WRUW.. Hamilton khaki chrono, SARB033,Steinhart O1, Helson Blue SD 40? It's Saturday 85F.
> Don't mind someone telling me what to wear today!


Helson.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Camo Turtle...
*


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Tom Schneider said:


>


Thinking hard about picking one of these up. The half-and-half bezel of Pepsi GMTs is much preferred for me over a only 1/4 to 1/3 of the bezel being red on Pepsi divers, but it would be such a niche watch in my collection that I can't reasonably justify vintage Rolex GMT Master money--especially when I'm already on the hunt for a Black Bay. How do you like it Tom? I had a Steinhart O1V that I enjoyed quite a bit. I'm sure their GMTs are equally as great.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Tissot for Sunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

It's been a great watch and flawless! I also have a O1 Vintage Military that I wear quite a bit when I travel.



joshuagull said:


> Thinking hard about picking one of these up. The half-and-half bezel of Pepsi GMTs is much preferred for me over a only 1/4 to 1/3 of the bezel being red on Pepsi divers, but it would be such a niche watch in my collection that I can't reasonably justify vintage Rolex GMT Master money--especially when I'm already on the hunt for a Black Bay. How do you like it Tom? I had a Steinhart O1V that I enjoyed quite a bit. I'm sure their GMTs are equally as great.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am still wearing the Magrette Vantage but on an old SNPR bridle leather strap. 
Have a great day. 
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)

U1 on leather Nato...


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Speedy Pro on a beautiful BandRBands honey alligator strap for a Sunday morning coffee shop trip and play time date with my 3yo daughter. She's the best.











Tom Schneider said:


> It's been a great watch and flawless! I also have a O1 Vintage Military that I wear quite a bit when I travel.


The OVM is the other Steinhart I'm interested in--the first gen black dial version in particular. May try to acquire both. But I also want a 1983 Seiko and the Black Bay, so not sure I can rationalize the two Steinharts.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)

15 years and counting...


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hamilton for the afternoon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hmndh63 (Jul 12, 2015)

Police 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Chase-Durer for Sunday. My first watch as an adult (10 years ago), but that doesn't keep me from wishing it had a Valjoux 7750.









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys...


----------



## Iechyd Da (Jul 19, 2013)

Another Zixen for today.


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Piranha...

View attachment 4626514


----------



## orbistat (Jun 22, 2015)

40 years and still hummin


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes, kids, that black thing in the background is a genuine dial telephone. People actually used them to call and talk to one another!

*On topic: Moana Pacific Blue...*


----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)

Hello, nice Monday everyone! OS Retrograde on leather strap..


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Been enjoying this citizen at2090-51e all day today. Currently hanging out with my dog, while waiting on some chicken on the grill. Have a great evening.


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Benarus Moray with the greyish blue dart dial on a Halios leather strap:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos for an after dinner walk to the lake with my daughter.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Skx009 on razor









Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Dude what is this?? Who did this mod? This looks amazing.



DMCBanshee said:


> *Camo Turtle...
> *


----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)

I love it soooo much!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

fatalelement said:


> Dude what is this?? Who did this mod? This looks amazing.


Thanks man! All mods was done by Loyswatch on the Bay.I think he made only one 6309-7040 with this mods...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## sampie (Oct 28, 2008)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon G (Jul 11, 2015)

This one today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning all
Bell & Ross 123 GMT to start the work week. 
Have a great day. 
Brice




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Back (to the work week) in black!









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Going chunky, but comfy today-


----------



## jwolfram (Mar 19, 2014)

-jwolfram


----------



## pqlmilty (Apr 28, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Deep Blue Depthmeter Professional today


----------



## Iechyd Da (Jul 19, 2013)

Starting the work week


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## leahorsfall (Jun 8, 2015)

New today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)

leahorsfall said:


> New today!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice one!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## lukaspl21 (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

The SARB


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Tuesday here..have a good one guys


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## natovintage (Jul 13, 2015)

My grandpa's Seiko of course...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie48 (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm not able to upload any photos from both my computer, or URL!

Is there a minimum amount of posts required, or am I doing something wrong?

I don't have this problem on other forums using the same format software!


----------



## sampie (Oct 28, 2008)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## maxbaris (Dec 5, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning all
> Bell & Ross 123 GMT to start the work week.
> Have a great day.
> Brice
> ...


One of my recent favourites. How do you like it? Pros\cons? Recommend it?


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Iechyd Da (Jul 19, 2013)

Watch change for the wife's birthday dinner.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Benarus Moray vintage on a grey Drew canvas



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

maxbaris said:


> One of my recent favourites. How do you like it? Pros\cons? Recommend it?


Thank you!
I do love it and recommend it. It's a great watch. Love the case that's very similar to my old JLC Deep Sea and Vulcain cricket. The thin explorer-like bezel that looks like that of the speedy form a profile view. Love the sapphire dome that looks like a acrylic one. Love the size. Love the glossy black dial with applied bushed SS numerals and markers... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Big day today, and good things to come.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning.

Hamilton khaki chrono on Drew leather.

Have a great day. 
Brice 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## donoman (Nov 25, 2013)

Hamilton khaki H765520 with olive strap. One of my few Quartz watches but I love the feel of this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

i am in love with you...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Seiko on 3 ring Zulu today









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Mido OSC IV Chrono today.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Took a 1 week vacation wearing this one.... 7 days at the wrist, -7sec, what means -1 sec/day not bad imho..... 









Regards

Cesar


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

SARB again..


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Behold! Speedy Tuesday and donuts! On a new replica NASA velcro strap from Kizzi that uses actual Apollo-era velcro! Super awesome.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## kevschouten (Jul 30, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Evening switch...
*


----------



## Goshin (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## DrKennethNoiseWater (Feb 20, 2015)

fatalelement said:


> Behold! Speedy Tuesday and donuts! On a new replica NASA velcro strap from Kizzi that uses actual Apollo-era velcro! Super awesome.


Those donuts look fantastic.....and nice watch ;]


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

This sweet Pradata 300M with black PVD, DLC, Rustoleum, Teflon, Pam or some type of luxury coating...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning all ..have a good one Dave..


----------



## PeterTheFish (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## SomeAssemblyRequired (Jan 19, 2015)

Magrette Vantage Bronze one month in - patina developing nicely:


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Sorry bout the dust on the ole beater...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Was hiking around Zion today, with my skx009. 
My second cheapest watch, one of my favorites


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Second post of the day, but check out this lume! 








Cell phone pic, so no fancy exposure tricks 

Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

SMP 2551.80 on Perlon


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

mesaboogie18 said:


> SMP 2551.80 on Perlon
> View attachment 4652250


That beige color goes really well with the lume!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## sampie (Oct 28, 2008)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My favourite watch!

Well? This morning for sure )


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning! 
Going with the Tudor blue sub at work and should have 2-3 new arrivals tonight if all goes well  It's gonna be hard to decide which to switch to tonight when I get home 
Have a great day!
B










This one is just about perfect for me 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## donoman (Nov 25, 2013)

Omega Seamaster from about 1979.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Feels like a Seiko kind of day


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

The new tunas are pretty and the color combos are super cool, but today I received a 017 (that I decided to add to my 015 before they were all gone) and honestly, it's no contest in my opinion.


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*Sea Vulture: That creature which eats boat-kill washed up on public beaches...*


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Coolness (Jul 17, 2010)

The beast...






old pic but still the beast.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*I got this today! Modded SKX007
*


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good morning all....Dave


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Got ye olde turtle out tonight! What a change after a week of hard edged and super light titanium with the Shogun...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Wife stole my 7002...
> *


It took me a second to see the bright orange watch and then I finally saw it. I wonder why I did not see it at first? Hmmm. Ha ha ha


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

Zoey says there sure are some tasty watches on this thread (but she prefers leather bands because they are really just a refined form or rawhide).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

If you can't afford a Bell & Ross, this Torgoen might work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Field (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

New one came today 









'Ceramics only' 









Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

masqueman said:


> It took me a second to see the bright orange watch and then I finally saw it. I wonder why I did not see it at first? Hmmm. Ha ha ha


Hmmm it's weird


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Munch520 said:


> New one came today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice catch!! Congrats

I got the same one...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skitzo (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## sampie (Oct 28, 2008)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

MaleBox said:


> Nice catch!! Congrats
> 
> I got the same one...
> 
> ...


Very nice! yours looks great, they knocked it out of the park with this one |>


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Got my JeanRichard Aeroscope last night and I love it. Awesome blasted Ti5 case and super cool hands and raised hour numerals/markers for major depth effect. Must be worn to be fully appreciated IMHO. Can't take a good pic of it 
It wears great, one of the most comfortable watch I've owned.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Halios Tropik on Mediterranean Nato









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Munch520 said:


> New one came today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. That's one I would buy again. The dial and bezel are like liquid at some
Angles!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Nomos club for me
Waiting at immigration services for my parole of flight.

Green card getting closer hopefully!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

Victorinox Swiss Army Airboss titanium limited edition chronograph... The t-Rex of airbosses.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

T-Graph today...have a good one guys..


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Just in today ......


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Got my JeanRichard Aeroscope last night and I love it. Awesome blasted Ti5 case and super cool hands and raised hour numerals/markers for major depth effect. Must be worn to be fully appreciated IMHO. Can't take a good pic of it
> It wears great, one of the most comfortable watch I've owned.
> 
> 
> ...


Boy they knocked it out of the park with those hands! Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Wore a lot of stuff today.






























Decisions, decisions. I'd have to flip the Planet Ocean and maybe my Nomos to get the SubC ND or the SD4000, so I'd only have a Rolex and Speedy, the vintage Longines and my G-Shocks. Whereas with the Black Bay I could simply add it to my existing lineup without having to flip anything. Like I said, decisions...


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Big boy beater...


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

One last shot from jlc on vacation at pantanal ...









And today back to work...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Its from Strapcode, released a couple of months ago. Search 'washed canvas' on strapcode dot com, they have a couple of other colors too. Some more pics here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/who-...ay-lets-see-them-666886-255.html#post17871306


Thanks for the tip... I'll check out the site...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seppia said:


> Nomos club for me
> Waiting at immigration services for my parole of flight.
> 
> Green card getting closer hopefully!


That's a big deal bro!! Good luck. Remember when I got mine 
Im going for citizenship next year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> *I got this today! Modded SKX007
> *


That is sweet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Just got my new bracelet installed on my B13 custom









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Returning my 007 to its natural habitat this weekend.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Isofrane arrived. Liking it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

rallye


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Steinhart GMT Ocean in South Padre Island, TX.


----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)

Time for little adventure


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Munch520 said:


> Sent from my iPhone6


Really great combo there Munch...like it a lot..Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

wellyite said:


> Isofrane arrived. Liking it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks great Welly...just good to have one in your rotation imo...all the best mate Dave


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Squale again ......


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Planet Ocean again today. Thinking hard about the Black Bay in addition to this or one of the Rolexes and how they compare. Wish I could just get them all. Currently weighing being a "5 nice watch guy" versus being a "3 nice watch guy" and having a few less watches that each fill a specific niche need compared to more variety. Do other WIS drive themselves batty over purchasing decisions?


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

My first mesh arrived. Kinda like it on the Laguna


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's a big deal bro!! Good luck. Remember when I got mine
> Im going for citizenship next year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks!
That's my long terms plan too 
Congrats!


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF

I'm going with the affordable and classic SKX009 for casual Friday. Gotta have a little color  
It's amazing how much watch one can get and How much fun one can have without spending thousands. I was so excited about reacquiring a SKX 
I love the asymmetrical case design with no corners or sharp edges and the cool integrated crown guard at 4. I also really like how deep the dial is set in, plus the 009 does have a cool color scheme 
Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

joshuagull said:


> View attachment 4679434
> 
> 
> Planet Ocean again today. Thinking hard about the Black Bay in addition to this or one of the Rolexes and how they compare. Wish I could just get them all. Currently weighing being a "5 nice watch guy" versus being a "3 nice watch guy" and having a few less watches that each fill a specific niche need compared to more variety. Do other WIS drive themselves batty over purchasing decisions?


Tough decisions 
If you do decide to move the PO, shoot me a note

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Med_Watch_61913 (Jul 17, 2015)

40mm Moray on leather :grinning:


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## MadDane (Jun 10, 2015)

Again today I have chosen my Seamaster. Considering getting some NATO straps for it...


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF
> 
> I'm going with the affordable and classic SKX009 for casual Friday. Gotta have a little color
> It's amazing how much watch one can get and How much fun one can have without spending thousands. I was so excited about reacquiring a SKX
> ...


I think it's really cool that even though you own several pieces far more expensive, you can still appreciate the bargain/quality of an skx.


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

New precious


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Helping my buddy with his implant/restorative lecture at LECOM Dental School.
Good bunch of second year kids. Hope to teach here when I retire.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jack1775 said:


> I think it's really cool that even though you own several pieces far more expensive, you can still appreciate the bargain/quality of an skx.


+1 and that's because he is a true watch connoisseur.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Paris burning


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*Love this quirky homage...*


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Back to stealth mode... love this diver, so comfortable.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Been waiting for Friday to break out the OVM on my new isofrane. Out of all my watches that I put the isofrane on, I think I am digging this combo best. 









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Switch for the dinner...
*


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tough decisions
> If you do decide to move the PO, shoot me a note
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Sure thing Brice. I'll sleep on it a week or two and if I do decide to sell I'll reach out to you first before listing it. ?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Uncle Bill (Mar 25, 2008)

My mid 1980s 6309-7290.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Switch for the dinner...
> *


My what a nice bratch you have


----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> My what a nice bratch you have


Haaha thanks!!


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Switch for the dinner...
> *


, I like yah watch , the watch , the watch....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

About to throw some filets on, the bezel on the SubC is a great timer.

The other tools are a bit older, been in my family for 3 generations. ?









Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

cmann_97 said:


> , I like yah watch , the watch , the watch....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! These Boschett are nice


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## orsonatd (Apr 1, 2015)

Loving my Seiko Sumo!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Switch for the dinner...
> *





cmann_97 said:


> , I like yah watch , the watch , the watch....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Watch?! What watch?!

Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Switch for the dinner...
> *


Nice contrast & depth of field..! both men hobbies!!


----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)

Dino7 said:


> Squale again ......


Congrats!! Gorgeous piece! Almost pull the trigger to order this ....from Gnomon, but need to hold back as wallet bled too much recently.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Switch for the dinner...
> *


Well D......there's a few more fine watches in your signature that need posting!!!


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On the right



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Mido Barocelli white dial.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

mm on shark with ennebi buckle today


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alexcswong said:


> Nice contrast & depth of field..! both men hobbies!!


Thanks!



DaveandStu said:


> Well D......there's a few more fine watches in your signature that need posting!!!


Hahaha I'll do my best to snap more pics in this kind...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Tuna!


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Starting the day with the Planet Ocean before I swap to the Speedy Pro or Nomos Club later for family time (probably the Speedy, been jonesing to wear it lately). Appreciating the Planet Ocean for it's beauty and character while trying to make this decision between adding the Black Bay or moving the Planet Ocean for a SubC ND. The Planet Ocean, especially the 2201.50, is a special piece.

ETA: A better wrist shot with the good camera.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Wearing this one today.... At least so far hehehe....










Cesar


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Right right now well.....


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Not a shot on the wrist, but I only took it off to take the photo then popped it back on. I think I like the PO most when the dial isn't in direct sun and looks pure black. Makes me think the LiquidMetal PO should be a consideration as well.


----------



## blacksoldier (Feb 27, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Diver


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Swapped to this one, it's irresistible and cannot manage to keep it off my wrist for too long


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Those Grand Seikos, so classy!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Loving this watch and it's just an incredible bargain IMO. Put it on a NATO his morning and it works very well too. 
Have a great day. 
Brice 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)

Bernhardt Binnacle Diver for today. Finally got this piece a couple of days ago. Blown away by the level of quality and finish for a watch at this price point. The metal bracelet is exceptional.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Harpoon after a long week of mostly dress watches at the office (not that I felt obligated, they just go better with a lot of my shirts)


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hammy weekend..


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Strap switches done for the next week.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Strap switches done for the next week.


Fantastic collection. Really like the Eterna and the yellow mako


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch to the JR Aeroscope Ti for Zoé's birthday. My baby hit double digits today 

B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Switch to the JR Aeroscope Ti for Zoé's birthday. My baby hit double digits today
> 
> B
> 
> ...


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Joining Seppia with the Tuna and will one day buy his blue GS Quartz once he starts itching for that Sub again.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Seppia said:


> Swapped to this one, it's irresistible and cannot manage to keep it off my wrist for too long


That's a beauty for sure, Andrea.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Calzone2761 (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Switch to the JR Aeroscope Ti for Zoé's birthday. My baby hit double digits today
> 
> B
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Switch to the JR Aeroscope Ti for Zoé's birthday. My baby hit double digits today
> 
> B
> 
> ...


One helluva watch! What does itnretail at? Do they carry a bracelet version?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

liwang22 said:


> Joining Seppia with the Tuna and will one day buy his blue GS Quartz once he starts itching for that Sub again.


LOL I will resist!
Actually during the recent trekking in Colorado we have been thinking about purchasing an apartment, so I think any Sub dreams will have to be postponed.

Just for fun I started also looking at the availability in Denver, South Florida and Salt Lake City. 
I almost started to cry. 
For the price of a semi-****ty coop 1 bedroom apartment in Jackson Heights, Queens, you can get a gigantic 1 bedroom in an oceanfront condo with beach access, pool, gym, etc in Boca Raton, or a 3 bedroom house in both Denver and Salt Lake City.

Now that you're distracted, I will casually drop this link:
http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/10keiya/item/72822/


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Seppia said:


> LOL I will resist!
> Actually during the recent trekking in Colorado we have been thinking about purchasing an apartment, so I think any Sub dreams will have to be postponed.
> 
> Just for fun I started also looking at the availability in Denver, South Florida and Salt Lake City.
> ...


Wait that blue looks like the blue from the new Pelagos hahahaha.

Yeah but can you really not live in a big city?


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Some great Seikos in today...my first auto diver a lifetime ago,I just about went crazy trying to get one I could afford ito buy brand new in Australia 40 plus years ago... Cost more than 10 weeks wages back then ..has never let me down, it's good to see so many out there...have a good one guys..


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Fantastic collection. Really like the Eterna and the yellow mako


Thanks mate. I'm thinking of keeping the Sinn/Eterna/Mako and flipping the rest of 'em for something big later.
Here is the full collection -


----------



## Robinoz (Jul 20, 2012)

My two week old Seiko Prospex Air Diver.


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Munch520 said:


> Sent from my iPhone6


The 114060 is calling my name. Such a gorgeous piece in a rugged kind of way with the maxi case and dial.


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

The Speedy Pro earlier, on a chestnut B&R Band strap.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

joshuagull said:


> The 114060 is calling my name. Such a gorgeous piece in a rugged kind of way with the maxi case and dial.


It's the most versatile I've ever owned. It can be sporty, rugged, or dressy. This piece is here to stay without a doubt!

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

winners76 said:


> One helluva watch! What does itnretail at? Do they carry a bracelet version?


Thank you! Retail is $3450 IIRC. Big sale at Ashford right now tho (60%off)


----------



## faca (May 2, 2015)

cesar scarambone said:


> Wearing this one today.... At least so far hehehe....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch and bike


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

One day I will have a phone with a decent camera


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

It needs a good rinse after swimming all day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Magrette Vantage to start Sunday. Love the bronze and brown sandwich dial combo. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

My Pepsi family


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DutchDave01 (Feb 25, 2015)

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

2201.50 for Seamaster Sunday.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Playing my bass guitar with Vantage Bronze on the wrist
Awesome combo (well I guess)


----------



## Sierra27 (May 13, 2012)

My JDD has pretty much become my daily wear. Cheers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

morning guys..have a good week....Dave


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

swiss army Base Camp chrono. I always loved the dial on this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

It was a great weekend at the beach, but we're definitely glad to be back home to this sweet girl (the cottage we rented was not pet friendly, unfortunately). Hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

OK so I'm cheap date and behind the times with the OM. I like it and it matches my swim trunks.


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

joshuagull said:


> View attachment 4704514
> 
> 
> 2201.50 for Seamaster Sunday.


Very nice


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Just finished a dive with my BN2024 on ISO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

1 hand today
Regulator










Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)

Cav Date


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Dagaz's Typhoon 300m

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Moray Vintage on my oldest Drew canvas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Alyazirat (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Planet Ocean mornings.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JeanRichard Aeroscope Ti5 to kick off the work week. Patch photobomb ;-) It must be time to eat 









Really digging this one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

GS for me, about to leave on a business trip to Canada with the SBGX053


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
Strap change time for my 14060M...









Humidity above 98% today, & need to do _a lot_ of rushing about outdoors - so this is the only comfortable option I can think of :


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sober Monday...


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

faca said:


> Nice watch and bike


Tks brother! It's a k 1300 R.

Today:









Have a good week!

Cesar


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Alyazirat (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Wishing it was 430.


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Not really a dive watch, but still 150m WR.


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

I choose to post what I wear regardless of dive here coz this WRUW is the only one and is the most active vs multiple WRUWs in the main forum. Is that a problem?


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

winners76 said:


> I choose to post what I wear regardless of dive here coz this WRUW is the only one and is the most active vs multiple WRUWs in the main forum. Is that a problem?


I give you my full permission sir. Please go crazy


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning guys...have a good one..Dave


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The torch!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)

WOD Watch


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Black Bay on a new Bakeka strap I just received:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Mangano (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Just received today!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

Swiss Army Alpnach with metallic blue dial...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Not technically on the wrist in this pic, but I had it on this evening.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Bond style today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## adswatts (Mar 21, 2012)

C60 Trident 600 today!








Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love my B&R 123 GMT.










Love the dome. 
(Yes I was stopped at a red light when I took the pic  )









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

I think about my new iwc if it is better the Rolex explorer I which I had several months ago


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

About to lose my mind on these mini donuts before writing a brief. Speedy Tuesday but I do have two of my divers in my desk drawer for the gym so... I haven't lost my f74 privileges yet


----------



## greene-r74 (Aug 10, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards

Cesar


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*A little eggplant to improve my brain health. Lord knows I need it!
*


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

timetraveler said:


> *A little eggplant to improve my brain health. Lord knows I need it!
> *
> 
> View attachment 4725762
> ...


That's one nice beefy watch! Are people scared of you?


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

It's Tuesday.. Still the SARB


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
Finally, all my regulars kitted out with suitable straps for the hot sticky weather :









Now just need to decide which one to wear ... :roll:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

tenge said:


>





Jeep99dad said:


>


Wow...
Those are two of the most gorgeous watches!

Your photo quality also causes me great envy.

Fantastic!

Respect


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Packing shed beater this morning...have a good one guys...


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Moray with a beer after work!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Tomorrow's work day calls for my G-shock so I wanted to wear it tonight to make sure it has a full charge and will synch tonight. I'm not necessarily jumping on the "G-shock bandwagon", but I must admit that I love the accuracy, robustness, and extra features that are inherent with this watch. I will admit it is definitely larger than I prefer, but it's still pretty comfortable.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

OK, I know you've seen it before,
I was looking for a combo I was happy with.
Olivier Bronze Diver
Strap by Otto Frei
Buckle by Ingomar @ Maddog 
I hope you like it?
I think I've found it.
It's been a work in progress for a while.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
All-day offsite meeting today  which means I'm gonna be behind and have even more catch up to do before our upcoming 3-week vacation on France. 
Rolex Sea Dweller today, clearly a favorite. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Love that SD, Brice. Such a great piece.









2201.50 back on the bracelet today and enjoying it immensely. Gearing up for the local Omega Boutique Bazelworld event tomorrow, and I'll also get to compare it to a friend's 114060 Sub out in the wild, which is what I'm considering flipping the Planet Ocean to assist in acquiring. Should finally have a decision on this by the weekend after seeing them side by side life extensively tomorrow and a few days of thought afterwards. It's a can't lose situation really. The 114060 is a work of art and the Planet Ocean is as cool as it gets for a tool watch for me. Having to choose is a good problem to have.

ETA: Got a shot I liked with the iPhone, which is rare. Behind the wheel of the big truck today.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

so much pleasure wearing this.
Ordered a Hirsch liberty brown.


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
I popped out to buy my dinner from a Thai restaurant down the street; while waiting outside for them to do the cooking, I wondered around & snapped these -

















The cool glow of neon is far less ubiquitous here nowadays than it used to be, regretfully...
- but its still easy to fall under its spell.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Rainy day here....









Cesar


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

The color of the Desert Dweller NATO really seems to accentuate the gilt.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Might go against the grain...though since I darkened the bezel indices on my SWA it's lifted the whole piece..rainy here too...have a good one guys..


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## vizsladog (Jan 4, 2009)

sea star


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Some Pepsi...


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Paul Portinoux 25 jewel automatic.









Sent from my AT300 using Tapatalk


----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## HDWatchGeek (May 6, 2012)




----------



## maxbaris (Dec 5, 2014)

one of my favourites nowadays.


----------



## alexnova (Oct 25, 2013)

Enjoying this 40mm pilot Tissel, good looking without spending a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## orangenSaft (Oct 6, 2011)

Q







3 of my favorite things

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

SR-1

Both a watch and baby toy. Can't beat it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Moved in a new apartment couple days ago. Super busy running errands with the PAM

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


>


Nice mate, like it.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Nice mate, like it.


Thanks Donald....overdue for a beer or a fish soon mate....


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> Thanks Donald....overdue for a beer or a fish soon mate....


For sure, maybe not a lot to show you, interested in a DSSD by any chance?


----------



## Hyp_gnosis (Aug 21, 2010)

Donald are you planning on selling the DSSD?????? Say it isn't so!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Hyp_gnosis said:


> Donald are you planning on selling the DSSD?????? Say it isn't so!


Not wanting to, but probably should.

Bought a new watch, trying to stick to one in one out.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Yesterday I had this one on and later wore the SeaDweller. Neglected to take a picture of the latter.










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning !
Two days to vacation, I can't wait 
In the meantime, off to work with the Bell & Ross 123 GMT. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

joshuagull said:


> Love that SD, Brice. Such a great piece.
> 
> View attachment 4734306
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy !
You know how I feel about your PO. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

bigdocmak said:


> SR-1
> 
> Both a watch and baby toy. Can't beat it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this bigdokmak! My 3yo daughter loves my watches, in particular my Planet Ocean. When I read her books at night she insists that I charge the lume, "dada, you make that turn green!?" And she loves rotating the dive bezel and hearing it click. It's super sweet and a bonding experience, and hopefully future-training to teach her not to trust a guy who doesn't wear a watch.


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Big day for this one today. Get to get to compare it to a Black Bay and a SubC ND in the metal and away from shop lights. Tough to think of parting with it. Considering instituting a self-limiting policy of "only one watch per brand" which would necessitate cutting it loose, because the Speedy Pro is going to the grave with me. It's either trade for a Black Bay, sell outright (Brice gets dibs if he wants it) to put towards a SubC, or keep the PO and add a Black Bay in September. I guess we'll see...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Loving the look of this beige perlon


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
Chosen my LRRP to be the 'one' to wear on my almost 4 week trip to Scandinavia & UK -









...was an easy choice once I realised it's the only watch I currently own with a GMT hand for the different time zones. :roll:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

JR again










Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazonChitlin (Jul 9, 2014)

Nothing special, Tag Heuer with the date not set. Haha










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> Might go against the grain...though since I darkened the bezel indices on my SWA it's lifted the whole piece..rainy here too...have a good one guys..


Nice job at the bezel! I liked!

Today, wearing an old one...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Enjoying lunch downtown with the subc










Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Old reliable...


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Just got this one back from the spa treatment! I finally could buy after a looong search a NOS dial for it!!! Amazing and i was VERY luck of find it!!! Also bought some used but in very good shape original hands, and finally had it installed on it! I'm very happy.









So today i'm wearing a 1965 watch at my left arm, and a 1967 at my roght wrist hehehe...









Both togheter:









Best regards

Cesar


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Brisman said:


> For sure, maybe not a lot to show you, interested in a DSSD by any chance?


Hey Don...we should catch up Id like to see a DSSD out in the real world not at a AD,that piece went off my radar after seeing so many great ploprof's...still on the farm with the old beaters...have a good one guys..


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> JR again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for a camo one...


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*A-8, "Brasso" :roll: (Can't stop wearin' it!)*


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Mid day switch to the Depth Gauge on new Obris Morgan rubber.


----------



## Goshin (Jan 30, 2012)

Salt from boat trip earlier today


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

A little Thursday afternoon "team building" on the golf course.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Helberg CH6 superdome on a black Zulu.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

16660 from 1984










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

Went to lunch with my 'Big Boss' today. She said, "That's a nice watch." I said, "Thanks. It's Russian." She said, "Oh...."

No real point in expanding on it, I guess.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Dinner date night with my girl...


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Nighthawk on Chronissimo.


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

My new Seiko 5 sports divers automatic


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## coolicool (May 24, 2015)

my smartwatch

Sent from my SM-N9008 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Last day at the office before our 3-week vacation  I'm psyched, can't wait to see my family and also I really need the break 
Rolex Sea Dweller today as we take one of my associate to the corporate dining room for lunch to celebrate her 25th anniversary with the firm! 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchdaddy1 said:


> JR again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's super nice William!
Is there a pattern or texture to the dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cesar scarambone said:


> Just got this one back from the spa treatment! I finally could buy after a looong search a NOS dial for it!!! Amazing and i was VERY luck of find it!!! Also bought some used but in very good shape original hands, and finally had it installed on it! I'm very happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!! What an awesome duo!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)

A little glow too:


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

cybercat said:


> '
> View attachment 4758074


I see a green string threaded through your Isofrane and between the lugs and round the other side. Is this a security measure so you don't lose the watch should a spring bar pop? I'm very interested to hear what the green string does  Thank you!

RD


----------



## russny2000 (Jun 8, 2011)

DSSD on RubberB

Happy Friday


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh yeah. Orthos on new vanilla-scented natural rubber strap, now available in 6 colors at www.lewandhuey.com/accessories.


----------



## SwingModern (Apr 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fopianki (Jul 24, 2015)

Rolex Explorer II


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

SINN 203 Arktis 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Totally NOT a diver, but really nice and über accurate (gained about 1s in the last 8 days... )


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Stolas; Harbormaster


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> I see a green string threaded through your Isofrane and between the lugs and round the other side. Is this a security measure so you don't lose the watch should a spring bar pop? I'm very interested to hear what the green string does  Thank you!
> 
> RD


Yup, exactly right. I'm usually out in deep water, so all my Isofranes have them.
I borrowed the idea from WUS forum member Galpo ( ...though on another forum, & some time back).

This one's a little too long & baggy on the Raven Vintage, the Isofrane 'belongs' to a larger/thicker watch.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Afternoon switch to my new to me Tuna.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

cybercat said:


> Yup, exactly right. I'm usually out in deep water, so all my Isofranes have them.
> I borrowed the idea from WUS forum member Galpo ( ...though on another forum, & some time back).
> 
> This one's a little too long & baggy on the Raven Vintage, the Isofrane 'belongs' to a larger/thicker watch.


Aha! Brilliant. I thought as much. I like the idea. Rubber straps and tight fitting spring bars are dangerous combination for popping out the spring bar if snagged or pulled in just the right manner. For example putting your arm through any sort of strapped item, jacket, back pack, scuba tanks, and in my case a backpack blower. Wrist caught on the strap and popped the watch right off.

You have a lovely grouping there :-! I'm seeing more WIS of late that have more than one "sub" style watch & often numerous examples. Getting harder to get away from it seems 

Thanks very much.

RD


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

New Arrival just landed.

Q&D for now til I can take macro shots.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow!! What an awesome duo!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


thanks Brice! I adore them!

regards


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ :-! Congrats! Nice! The orange is my favorite from the ones I've seen so far! 

RD


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## ricomiller (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Some "Tuga"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

ZASKAR36 said:


> New Arrival just landed.
> 
> Q&D for now til I can take macro shots.


Nice piece!


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent by my iPharato iOS 7.0.4


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good weekend guys...Dave


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Home from work and enjoying a much appreciated bourbon (which I received as a gift from some coworkers not long ago) in my back yard before heading to a movie with my lady. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

ZASKAR36 said:


> New Arrival just landed.
> 
> Q&D for now til I can take macro shots.


Nice and congrats!


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec with new band









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxbaris (Dec 5, 2014)

ohhh yeah!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Thought I had made my mind up to trade this away for a Black Bay on bracelet, so I gave it a spa treatment today. It looks great cleaned up, and I couldn't go through with the trade. I can add the Black Bay in the next month or two, and a Planet Ocean + Black Bay make a nice pair of divers.






























Cleaning it up really made me take time to appreciate all the details, and overall just made it more enjoyable. Now I want to get the dinged bezel and the spotty AR-coated sapphire replaced to really freshen it up, but don't know if I will or not. We'll see. Acquiring a Black Bay just became my first WIS priority, and I'll worry about the bezel and sapphire after that.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Paella's day

Sent by my iPharato iOS 7.0.4


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Not sure I'm going to be able to get this one off my wrist for awhile, other than to change straps.


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

On wrist today and tomorrow while playing with the kiddo in and around water. Wish I could take better camera phone photos. I'm photographically challenged when it comes to mobile devices. Had to bust the dSLR out for a proper shot.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Officially on vacation and preparing for our trip to France tomorrow. Keeping it simple yet awesome with the Seiko SKX 009 on a DrewCanvas! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Officially on vacation and preparing for our trip to France tomorrow. Keeping it simple yet awesome with the Seiko SKX 009 on a DrewCanvas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The more I see this watch the more I wonder why we spend big bucks on dive watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eywleung (Sep 2, 2014)

Love my CW C60 pro 600


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

wellyite said:


> The more I see this watch the more I wonder why we spend big bucks on dive watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I totally agree!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Shopping for shoes for the kids today...and as I'm waiting and holding a pair for my daughter, while my son is trying on a pair, I glance down and see a perfect wrist shot opp. LOL


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Sweat patina










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

tako_watch said:


> Sweat patina


Well that doesn't sound so appetizing


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Grillmaster supplies for this evening?










Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Seppia said:


> Well that doesn't sound so appetizing


Haha touché

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. I really liked my delphin, I would say that Halios' finishing is at least on par with Omega.

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys...


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Grilling with 007









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pan europ for some old school fun with my son. I hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## HDWatchGeek (May 6, 2012)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Winding down from a busy day. 








Have a great weekend, all.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

I got a new oyster bracelet in the mail today for my 007. It was a lot of fun explaining to my wife, who claimed it was identical to my other, "no babe, this new one tapers to 18mm and has 6 micro adjustments. It's completely different." After I installed and sized it she finally admitted she liked the look of the taper better than the other. Chalk that up as a win, folks.


----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)

Jack1775 said:


> I got a new oyster bracelet in the mail today for my 007. It was a lot of fun explaining to my wife, who claimed it was identical to my other, "no babe, this new one tapers to 18mm and has 6 micro adjustments. It's completely different." After I installed and sized it she finally admitted she liked the look of the taper better than the other. Chalk that up as a win, folks.
> View attachment 4774818


Nice one. Agreed taper down is look nicer & wear more comfortable as it allow more wrist movement. May I know where & how much for this nice bracelet? Esp the micro adjustment is real plus.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

alexcswong said:


> Nice one. Agreed taper down is look nicer & wear more comfortable as it allow more wrist movement. May I know where & how much for this nice bracelet? Esp the micro adjustment is real plus.


Thanks! This particular bracelet was $69 from strapcode (although I actually purchased from Amazon). The major selling points were the taper to 18mm and the 6 micro adjustments. My wrists swell a lot throughout the day and as result, I've always had to wear my watches a touch too loose. I plan on alternating between two specific micro settings for about a week in order to find the "sweet spot" with this one. The previous oyster I had was also from strapcode (it was the 22/20mm with 3 micro adjustments) and served its purpose very well for just shy of two years. My first impressions with this new one is that it should be just as faithful. I hope this was helpful, and if you have any other questions please let me know.

I did want to add that a couple of the screws were pretty tough to unscrew during sizing, but I was able to ultimately get them all loose. Also the "chamfered divers clasp" on this new one is a touch different than the other model in that it doesn't have a release lock mechanism. It's more like the original Seiko clasp, which to me was not a big deal, but could be to others.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*SKX399
*


----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent by my iPharato iOS 7.0.4


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

BB on the left & 6105 on the right



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)

I have a hard time getting these SharkDivers off my wrist:


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Blue helmet


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna again today.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

No dive watch again this morning, but I thought the picture turned out ok. Good Sunday gentlemen & ladies.


----------



## swatpup (Apr 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Couldn't pick just one. Beach boys/Glow bros ready for action. Both are frequent backyard pool divers.


----------



## dwbosch (Dec 10, 2013)

Old school SMP 300m chrono, titanium, electric blue.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DrKennethNoiseWater (Feb 20, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Back to this. 
I have placed it on Hirsch pure and I love it, this watch is amazing


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Seppia said:


> Back to this.
> I have placed it on Hirsch pure and I love it, this watch is amazing


That's a great combo!

Bright NATOs for this bright and beautiful Sunday. Decisions decisions...









Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks Munch!


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

SHARKIE this Monday morning...have a good one all...


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

I know its overkill with my Certina but its a great watch.


----------



## t_ogden_brown (Jul 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Wearing now, but a previous pic. Cheers.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Ahoi to end the day after a meeting with a potential private school. Relaxing with my daughter and dog at our favorite lake spot.


----------



## Jonk9194 (May 27, 2015)

Maratac GPT-2


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Magrette regatarre LE


----------



## Quotron (Dec 6, 2013)

incontrol said:


>


Oh wow, is that the new Grand Belize?


----------



## michael.wilson (Jul 26, 2015)

Currently sporting my beloved Damasko DA44 with a black and orange NATO strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Quotron said:


> Oh wow, is that the new Grand Belize?


It is the standard Fifty Fathoms in Rose Gold.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)

michael.wilson said:


> Currently sporting my beloved Damasko DA44 with a black and orange NATO strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this watch. I have a DA47 on the way to me but I think the DA44 might be my next purchase.

My HD 40.


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Happy Monday...


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Yep, that's exactly where I am right now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

My new Glycine Airman 18 today as well


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Day two of seven, Siesta Key beach front vacation. A bit windy, but I'll still manage to have fun with the family and do my 4am-7am surf fishing (before the beach goers show up :grin: ).

I didn't receive the Brown Shark Skin straps that were to be included. Ghera will send them out in September when they finish fabricating more bezels. In the meantime, I strapped it on a soft dark brown Steveostrap purchased 4 years prior, :lol: .

This particular watch is for my oldest son, JR.

iPhone shots:


----------



## pavel.schroder (Apr 12, 2015)

Easy 









Odesláno z mého GT-I9195 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards and have a great week!

Cesar


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... Dagaz Typhoon ...

*





​


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Work day done! Enjoying the weather with my pup, and gearing up for a nice run+swim.


















Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

New arrival, awesome all-titanium construction.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Orthos on new vanilla-scented natural rubber strap, now available in 6 colors at lewandhuey.com/accessories.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

The EZM this morning...have a good one guys...


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> New arrival, awesome all-titanium construction.


Looks gorgeous!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

new shoes


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

It's gotta be the shoes !


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

SKX009 after a week long vacation









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## alestt (Feb 19, 2011)

JLC Diving Chrono

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

This beaut landed yesterday.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## AlexKyo (Jul 22, 2015)

I got a 13% off from 189000 jp¥
which is 1346 u$d
Brand new MM300!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour de France 
CH8 from my parents house in a small village in a valley with view on what we call stepped vineyards.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent by my iPharato iOS 7.0.4


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Huldra today









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Day 3 of 7 at Siesta Key.

I can get used to this.

Have a great day fellas!


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Still rocking the Steiny..getting some wrist time.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## mazinger (May 10, 2007)

IWC Aquatimer Cousteau edition, just bought it last week brand new from my local dealer


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

CH8


----------



## GuardianOTB (Apr 5, 2015)

Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Morning everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)

*Seiko SUN023*

​


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

GS










Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


>


Don't see much of these around. 
I  mine 

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Bezel change on the Tuga...


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning guys..have a good one 212 today....


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Planet Ocean for me today.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Don't see much of these around.
> I  mine
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


Thanks man! I agree it's a nice watch for the price...


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

The next few days call for this rugged beast.


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

MM300 on shark mesh.









































Cheers,
Tirthak


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## fozarin (Apr 11, 2013)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

.have a good one guys...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Mjay10016 (Jun 4, 2015)

Tisell


----------



## earl1995lfc (Aug 4, 2013)

Fashionesque but hey 

Sent from my XT1039 using Tapatalk


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Seiko


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I started with the Seiko SKX009 on Art's waxed canvas for a chill day. Nothing planned but guests are coming to visit tonight for aperitif & dinner. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## joemurffy (Jul 29, 2015)

I can't decide. Going to a business symposium today, so I'll probably go with the Omega, but the Tag is more comfortable and usually my daily companion.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Sometimes you don't fully appreciate something until you almost lose it. Almost trading this away for a Black Bay really made me fall harder for it, because it made me realize just how much I wanted to keep it. Still want the Black Bay and will add it soon, but the Planet Ocean is such a great, versatile piece. And for some reason it fits my wrist perfectly too so it wears very comfortable.


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

Casio mod DW-9052


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Today is an exciting day  new strap!










Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## Mangano (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Munch520 said:


> Today is an exciting day  new strap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow to say this thing is quality is an understatement. Really thrilled with this Everest Strap


























Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Ahoi back on blue gator today, hope everyone is having a great day, the weekend is in sight from here!


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Day 4 of 7 vacay.

Change up. Going for Crepes and then will watch Jurassic World.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Crepe shot:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

New shoes for the air diver. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Need I say more


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Stop......Sammy time


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Pulled this tuna straight from the bay! 









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Muhle this morn...have a good one all....Dave


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)

Orient Mako XL


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

First post in a while. Wearing this on something other than the bracelet for the first time in over 13 years. Really liking it. Wish I had switched things up sooner.

Cheers,

Casey










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

This combo is not my cup of tea (too many colors in the NATO) but the watch is one of my all time favorites. 
If I had to pick a Rolex it would be either that one or the 10460M

Edit: I'm obviously referring to kca's post


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

^i agree about the NATO but for me it's quirky enough to work  Actually really digging it, as is the dog.

Cheers, Casey



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bobamarkfett (Feb 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

This one says Hi! ...
And wishes it had your good looks.









Cheers

Respect


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Android Divemaster Predator w/ETA 2824.2 for Thursday*


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On tudor rubber










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamsik (May 9, 2012)

Tudor Black bay with a pilot


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MaxMeridian (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## michael.wilson (Jul 26, 2015)

Not a diver, but here's my Citizen F100, love this watch!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour

View from my bedroom back at my parents' house. Nothing but vineyards and mountains around the village. I strapped on the JEANRICHARD Aeroscope to start the day. 
Have a great day. 
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent by my iPharato iOS 7.0.4


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thought it would take something special to get the ch8 off my wrist , this just in today - it's a beast but I love it !


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*I'm Back and Blue...*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The one that started this madness.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Vintage-ish Orient SK Diver.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Just got this back from Jay at MCWW after four months of Cerakote and C3 relume work.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Wearing this "litle" one today...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

thorne said:


>


Nice. Who notched the strap ?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

U1 on Isofrane









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Manta Ray


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Going as orange as I can this morning!..have a great day all....Dave


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bonjour
> 
> View from my bedroom back at my parents' house. Nothing but vineyards and mountains around the village. I strapped on the JEANRICHARD Aeroscope to start the day.
> Have a great day.
> ...


Family,mountains and vineyards..terrific combo Brice..enjoy it mate...Dave


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Doxa 1500T Searambler









Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Afternoon Switch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

shahtirthak said:


> MM300 on shark mesh.
> 
> View attachment 4811673
> 
> ...


Nice backround too

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Experimenting with straps


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

A little C3 action. Courtesy of Jay at MCWW.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started the day with the new Helberg CH8 on isofrane. It's a very nice case design & finishing plus it wears much better than I anticipated on my 7" wrist. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Started the day with the new Helberg CH8 on isofrane. It's a very nice case design & finishing plus it wears much better than I anticipated on my 7" wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really like that blue dial! It's a great shade of blue.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

It's SINNful Friday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Greetings from Penang Malaysia


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Morning All . Sinn'n on a Gas Gas Bones Zero shoes for Friday



















Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrenfro (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

All week with this Sea Viper.


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## H_J_R_ (May 14, 2012)

gr, HJR


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*SR-1 - No-frills, but well-equipped "Sport" watch...*


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Rippa of a day here...have a good one guys..Dave


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Boots and tie day at work

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Chillin'









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue UT6 (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

It's like a hundred freakin' degrees outside. b-)


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## jmc1080 (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Still this one into the night.


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Always interesting to see watches from this angle, since I'm usually looking at it on my wrist from my own perspective.









Bath time with the kiddo means it's 2201.50 time, featuring the pink bunny towel and the Elmo towel. Plus the Planet Ocean is always the go-to bedtime watch because she loves playing with the bezel and looking at the lume when I read her books.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Day 6 of 7 Siesta Key vacay:

Relaxation time after a full day at the beach and pool.


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

Today, my "Aviator brown" Nighthawk.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Chopard Pro One


----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

Seiko SSC031 Solar Chrono Pepsi diver on a Monster bracelet. 1 week old today.







.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Obris Morgan


----------



## Trojanhov (Jun 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Still visiting George Town in Penang Malaysia, today wearing my faithful Piranha


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent by my iPharato iOS 7.0.4


----------



## axdrop (Jun 12, 2015)

Wearing the C60 Black/White


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Saturday with the fam doing some shopping and working on honey-do projects around the house. Speedy Pro on a B&R Bands chestnut classic vintage strap fits the bill quite nicely.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for a Russian beater....


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Blue Ti Cerakote work by Jay.



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Green kinda day... Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

This view doesn't suck.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Just received the Hirsch liberty and the combo is stunning !
Thanks to "Seppia" a.k.a "Style Master II" for the inspiration !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Played tourist in my hometown, did a little shopping, visited the new Pierre Soulage museum and had some good food.  the Sea Dweller joined the party. Here in front of the family's business waiting for my dad. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Afternoon switch...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Day 7 of 7 vacay. MOTE Aquarium.

My new favorite sea creature. The Flamboyant Cuttlefish.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Heading home after a long day of fishing.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I've been wearing the same watch for 8 days now.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Tuna for date night









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

One of my favourites


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

A little teaser of the new arrival. This one is special--been on the hunt for it for months. It's from my birth year and birth month, May 1983, so it's going to have a long-time place in my collection, be a ton of fun to wear and have a lot of sentimentality since it's basically the same age as me. I'll get some wrist shots when I get a properly sized NATO or B&R strap in (didn't have any 22mm straps).


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Ball mad cow today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m
*


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

.... because I'm helpful like that 

Have a great Sunday folks.


----------



## Charlie3755 (Mar 20, 2014)

Staying with this one from yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Doing the church + brunch with family thing this morning. The '64 Longines is the perfect companion, although I expect to be in the Planet Ocean by noon.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Heuer. 
I was very frustrated because I could never find an appropriate strap for it. 
The most recent fail has been a Bonetto 285 that I am returning. 
Today I said myself "well, I've tried everything, let's try to squeeze in a 20mm ISO".

I think I have a winner


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Gallowaystx (Jul 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

30 minutes ago:


----------



## pirate1110 (Sep 1, 2011)

The Abyss









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna!


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Sawtooth Sunday. Have a good one!

Cheers,

Casey









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmc1080 (Sep 17, 2012)

I like how this dial changes color with the light.


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Respect


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Visited a JLC boutique. Surprisingly, the Reversos wear very large.









But I found a near-perfect watch. 









And tried on a Panerai too, the 5 is my favorite Pam.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

The Iso works a treat on my 980.023 also....thats a very pretty Heuer.


Seppia said:


> Heuer.
> I was very frustrated because I could never find an appropriate strap for it.
> The most recent fail has been a Bonetto 285 that I am returning.
> Today I said myself "well, I've tried everything, let's try to squeeze in a 20mm ISO".
> ...


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## deepcdweller (Jan 10, 2015)

This awesome GMT Seamaster is with me right now!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Got the Precisionist on. Note froggy in the background.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Gavox Squadron. What a gem for the money! Chrono works very well. Possibly one of the most comfy watches I've worn. Perfect every day wear!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

longstride said:


> The Iso works a treat on my 980.023 also....thats a very pretty Heuer.


thanks!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

DS3-re issue today..have a good one..Dave


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Some Gin tonic with bitters for my Helson.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

SKX-cerakote









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Just took it off and dropped it on the nightstand...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

Blumo on my morning commute to Amsterdam. Tomorrow it'll be my new Hammy X-Wind with any luck 










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Site inspections and meetings all day - so I'm wearing this: Hard wearing enough for the field, dressy enough for the conference room:


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> 30 minutes ago:


Hey Clemens what watch configuration is this?


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent by my iPharato iOS 7.0.4


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Cleindian44 (May 2, 2008)

Ball Night Train









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)

Lamafa.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

OVM









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Being a nerd and doing some trainspotting.... I love it really


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Love this guy...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning guys...have a good one....Dave


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent directly from my brain through my NEXUS 7 using outlawed technology and weird science


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

whoreologist said:


> Blumo on my morning commute to Amsterdam. Tomorrow it'll be my new Hammy X-Wind with any luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch..great screen name


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Helasoning..


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

PloProf today








Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

winners76 said:


> Nice watch..great screen name


Thanks 
Love your shark diver!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeroyC (Nov 4, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 4865210


I need one of those, went by the AD last night in my hometown. May bring one back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

We are driving down to my parents' place in Port Camargue by the Mediterranean today and I'm wearing the SKX009 plus taking the SD and CH8. 
Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seppia said:


> Heuer.
> I was very frustrated because I could never find an appropriate strap for it.
> The most recent fail has been a Bonetto 285 that I am returning.
> Today I said myself "well, I've tried everything, let's try to squeeze in a 20mm ISO".
> ...


Looks good.

I think Canvas would be ideal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent by my iPharato iOS 7.0.4


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Black Bay on my new Diaboliq canvas:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Looks good.
> 
> I think Canvas would be ideal.


Great idea, thanks


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pro One on the oem bracelet today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Back on the VC. Very comfortable on the wrist.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Delivered 18hrs ago, and on wrist for... 18hrs!


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Tried bragging about this one on German forum and got a chilly response...
Anyway, I love it.









Respect


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Hexa Yeh!


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Afternoon swap


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Swapped some links around for a better fit and used it as a good excuse to hit the Planet Ocean with a little Scotch Brite and a polishing/buffing cloth. She's got some wear but she cleans up nice.


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Vostok on Perlon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## jmr204 (Aug 22, 2011)

Helson Skindiver orange no date.


----------



## David Cote (Oct 10, 2012)

The sub !!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Finally chilling after a long day


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerD (Jul 28, 2015)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

This toga thingy.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Skitzo (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

It's finally arrived 










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Market and lunch earlier and Pool time with the Sea Dweller










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

This thing is HOT!


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

7C43-700A from January of 1986


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mangano (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Tropik on rubber tropic  









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## angelo (Feb 10, 2006)

Today Luxmento Rescue.

Cheers from Spain!


----------



## swatpup (Apr 29, 2015)

That is so clean/ simplistic! Love it. 


Jerry P said:


> View attachment 4892202


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning guys..Sharkie for me today..have a good one..Dave


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Just popped the Planet Ocean off the wrist, did some adjusting on the bracelet and wiped it down. It was begging me for a proper shot so I obliged.









For me, the Planet Ocean is a watch you need to live with for a bit to fully appreciate. Depending on the light and angle it can be vintage or dressy, sporty or classic, no frills or a little blingy all depending. My favorite angle is when the hands and indices catch a reflection and it lights up the dial--bonus points when it's only a partial reflection of light and the dial looks like it has a gradient from black to gray. Still trying to catch that in a photo.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

MK II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

This today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Gasp! 79190 in blue?!!?! Must have 


Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

liwang22 said:


> View attachment 4899882


Love those rare birds in Quartz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Munch520 said:


> Gasp! 79190 in blue?!!?! Must have
> 
> Sent from my iPhone6


Thanks, they are rare gems with this dial (metal surrounds and super luminova) and in this condition. She's one of the 2 keepers in my collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

My new Eco-Drive Blue Diver: I take it everywhere.


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Limes 1Tausend.....at work at 3:36am.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

This one:

Seiko Sumo by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Echo Romeo (Jun 12, 2015)

My Seiko Solar Diver with some toys on the background!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Monster cutie


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Vintage Heuer Diver!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Typhoon @ 22:22


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Tourby


----------



## JHopp (Dec 4, 2012)

Seiko Solar diver for me today!


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

"RobRed"-SKX:


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tatalley10 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hydroconquest chrono from St. Thomas virgin islands
Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Boating, shelling, and swimming in the Mediterranean Sea today withy family and the Sea Dweller. Lots of fun! 
What a great watch too! 



























Oh and that pup is #likeaboss 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

DB Lume ring...


----------



## Nigelstyrrell (Aug 26, 2013)

Sardinia with my only watch worn 23.9/7 hoping the new H2O Marlin (44mm) will meet all my wants for a 2nd watch.


----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Black Bay on Diaboliq leather:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadianjam2 (Oct 29, 2013)

This one...015 on BC 317


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

New to me Skindiver! 









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Planet Ocean for me today


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Casual switch for Friday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tommy_boy said:


>


Love it. Need another 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Finally got some properly sized natos in, so here is the new addition--an all original Seiko 6309-7040 turtle case diver with serial 35XXXX indicating a May 1983 production month and year, which is also my birth month and birth year. Took me a while to hunt one of these down and I got VERY lucky to find this in as great of shape as it's in. So stoked on this watch right now.


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

Hammy

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

swiss army hunter Mach 3... A poor man's tag aerospace... And better looking in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today the Helberg CH8 gets to play on the boat and in the sea  Lot of watch for the $, really nice case. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys..


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Pseudo-diver


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

More 6309 love today. Loving how the khaki nato matches the faded "water" and "resist" text so closely.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Just out of my mailbox!! Ronin Rotomatic
*


----------



## Gallowaystx (Jul 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)

Silver/Green Zulu matches the grey dial SD perfect.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Once more Robert's "Talisman":


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

25 mile ride to work this morning, running my Aquis Regulateur.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning guys...have a good one ..Dave


----------



## Steve0102 (Jul 20, 2015)

Bell & Ross BR 02-92 steel 1000m









️BR01-92 Steel, BR02-92 Steel


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

.









Sent by my iPharato iOS 7.0.4


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

Off to Spa for a "Monster" weekend.










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Coler (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Still with my Ronin Rotomatic today
*


----------



## David Cote (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

This today... after some upgrades/repairs. Hands realigned. New GMT hand is better proportion (and undamaged)
Not tested for WR but I trust it.

Now...








Before...









Respect


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

015 on blue Hirsch pure on the roof deck. 
This strap has been one of my all time favorites for a while now


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

015 for me too, Seppia. I want to try your Hirsch next time we are at Ribalta. I've been wanting that pizza lately, but I'll save it for when we can meet up.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

@liwang22 you might want to check your email


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)

:-! Took the pic last week, but I am wearing it!!!!!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Dagaz for Saturday









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## IamCanadian10 (Apr 10, 2015)

Tudor and the ballgame- go Jays!


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

New arrival. Fresh off the mail truck 

Cheers,

Casey










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Ricco (Sep 9, 2014)

Skickat från min D5803 via Tapatalk


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

A little weekend R&R...


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## HDWatchGeek (May 6, 2012)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Tourby time.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

It's a hair past a freckle....Again!


str8ngelybrown said:


> View attachment 4932145


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

43mm Aquis, 7" wrist.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> 43mm Aquis, 7" wrist.


That really wears well for a 43 mm. Nice!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pro One with my night cap after being dd for a birthday party


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## sevens (Nov 2, 2010)

Today


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Galaxy S6 Edge


----------



## Moonlighting (Aug 6, 2015)

Ball Skindiver II



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Ricco (Sep 9, 2014)

Timing the eggs...

Skickat från min D5803 via Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Meshy Laguna today


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Cave Dweller II LE
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still with the Rolex Sea Dweller today, lazy day then a horse ride on the beach late to catch the sunset on the Mediterranean Sea. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hilfi.b (Jun 30, 2015)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 4909034
> 
> View attachment 4909042


Hi...what watch is this...tq

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Chilling in battery park


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Double Post!


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## ed delr (Oct 2, 2013)

Breitling Superocean GMT by the beach
HAGWE


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Prepping the FS post.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Was doing some work in the office and had the dust mop with legs join me to assist. Not like I was using that arm for typing anyway.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam Base logo.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

PVD GMT Z....have a good one guys...


----------



## Badbebe (Jul 30, 2011)

This was earlier today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

For my 30th birthday Benarus Megalodon


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent by my iPharato iOS 7.0.4


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am continuing the beach vaca with the Rolex Sea Dweller, which is quite perfect here. Love this watch. 
Nap time then a little beach 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

i only say yummmmmmy


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

From August of 81.

Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Seppia, love the Club! Is it the Automat or the manual wind? I need to wear my manual wind more.


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

2201.50 today. For some reason the 300 Master Co-Axial is on my mind this morning, even though for my uses the Planet Ocean is by far the better choice. I still look at this Planet Ocean and can't imagine much of a better watch for my specific daily needs. I guess that's when you know a watch is a keeper.


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

joshuagull said:


> Seppia, love the Club! Is it the Automat or the manual wind? I need to wear my manual wind more.


Manual manual, it's such an amazing deal. 
Got it NIB for around 1200$


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Galaxy S6 Edge


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

My oldie Oris with new Perlon shoes 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

On my office desk waiting to be put on..for today.. This has become my summer watch..


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

SBBN015 

Seiko SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*Proud to own and be wearing the Blumo...
*


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Orca









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## casavova007 (Dec 23, 2010)

My houndstooth diamond dial. Super rare find.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*For this evening Yellow Deep Blue Juggernaut 







*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from Tapatalk


For the second time, I love this one!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> For the second time, I love this one!


Thanks again!!

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning all U212SDR back on its old 3 ring....have a good one


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Seppia said:


> Manual manual, it's such an amazing deal.
> Got it NIB for around 1200$


VERY nice. I agree. For the quality you get it's astounding that Nomos doesn't charge more even at full price. I scored my manual no date Club from the original buyer who had only had it for a month for $990 (wasn't his cup of tea). It's such a great piece and such a great value too.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Got this beauty last week.










I often can't decide what I want to wear..! small, medium or large? leather, nato, zulu? medium blue, black or blue/red? Asian or Swiss? decisions, decisions...


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Running the Worldtimer on ISOfrane this week. Really love this watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## donoman (Nov 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent by my iPharato iOS 7.0.4


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

U1 on Clover leather









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
Christopher Ward C60*​​


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Switcheroo

Switched to Longines



Galaxy S6 Edge


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning guys ....


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just came off the beach from day 3 at Pensacola.


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

Lum-tec M15 with bright as the moon inverse lume...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

007 on Isofrane.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Powerjet 9100 for Wednesday*


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

New strap for my 372 from Greenstraps.It is the best i have seen and as close as it gets to the gen used in the 6152










From Outer Space


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seppia said:


> Manual manual, it's such an amazing deal.
> Got it NIB for around 1200$


Wow! Killer price. I want to try one. But can't touch close to retail. Where did u get it?


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

ORCA


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

joshuagull said:


> View attachment 4948553
> 
> 
> 2201.50 today. For some reason the 300 Master Co-Axial is on my mind this morning, even though for my uses the Planet Ocean is by far the better choice. I still look at this Planet Ocean and can't imagine much of a better watch for my specific daily needs. I guess that's when you know a watch is a keeper.


The 300 is a better choice for u. You outta move that PO ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Alyazirat (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Xicorr Circle today on a new Fluco Canvas 

















Chris


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow! Killer price. I want to try one. But can't touch close to retail. Where did u get it?


PM sent


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

You cannot filter out that crazy orange ?


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

not diver today ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Seiko 7005 8052 - (1970)


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Still ch8


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## ladizha (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Marathon on Hirsch pure


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

This! Thanks for the tip Brice.









scurfawatches.com


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna getting ready for day 4 at the beach.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Wearing this one today...

Regards

Cesar


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Grandmovement (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow! Killer price. I want to try one. But can't touch close to retail. Where did u get it?


You can get a basic Nomos Club all day for exactly 1k on Chrono24 from Uhrenatelier Bruchsal/Andrea Mancini (reliable seller). He typically also sells the Nomos True Blue worldtimer for approx $3.5k.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Tuna today









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Darth again. Have a great day!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Just arrived... . Manchester Watch Works Tatoskok. 
Pretty nice for da $.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*Trusty Speedmaster Moon Vintage 1969

Bulang and Sons Siena Strap

*





​


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

T-hunter said:


> Just arrived... . Manchester Watch Works Tatoskok.
> Pretty nice for da $.


Great looking piece T....


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Going with the SUPERSUB....have a good one guys..Dave


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

6309 all day and I swapped over to the 2201.50 once I got home. Had a Seiko SRP637 shrouded Monster on my mind a lot today. Once I track down the right Black Bay I may be snagging another Seiko just for something different. The shrouded Seikos look so mean.


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

was sporting my blue Hamilton Jazzmaster auto chrono at work... but this kevlar strap showed up this morning so i just had to try it on!


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using two cans and some string.


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> This! Thanks for the tip Brice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Paul! Glad you could grab one. Nice case finish, isn't it??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bentfish (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Drewcanvas on the CH8 makes for a much more comfortable and lighter combo. I like it. Green next. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

This at the moment.









Ps

Mellons. Great shot and killer Patina!!

What is the watch?


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

bigclive2011 said:


> This at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 4981810
> 
> ...


 It is Mille Metri homage in bronze from River

From Outer Space


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Got to operate some big equipment this morning. Always fun for a gearhead like me.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

This today ADI IDF With Givati Brigade (AKA Samson foxes) logo


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)

Beautiful Squale !
I received mine last week. (the same)

Eco Drive for today


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Some wristshots from my visit to Majella National Park


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

I want to change this tomorrow...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Last full day of vacation. Blue Acionna by the pool.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Desk diving




Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

Got new Tuna Monster, SRP637. Makes me want a full blown Tuna.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Still on honeymoon with Helson









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*Not diving today... But sporting this sweet 44mm German roll Parnis Chronograph!
*_(Surprisingly nice watch, BTW. And surprisingly, on a VERY nice strap!)_


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning guys...have a good one


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Bout to take the speedmaster for an irresponsibly fast beachside/malibu mountain drive... using it as intended, for timing a car. I shouldve brought my Boschett in case I go off a cliff.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Switched to my latest acquisition. It's not the prettiest looking thing but with a 300 WR rating, the ability to track three time zones and a 12 hour chronograph, the Revue Thommen GMT Dive Chronograph is the complete package to me.

For now. ;-)










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

watchdaddy1, I dig that Sage. Been eyeing one myself. 

Bustov, that SRP637 keeps calling my name. I've almost pulled the trigger multiple times the past few days. Such a great looking Seiko.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

On a BC strap with matching painted buckle.



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

This today:


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent by my iPharato iOS 7.0.4


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Skx009









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Now that this has been determined a long-term keeper it's about to get some TLC in the way of a new bezel (this one is scratched up a bit) and crystal (outer AR was terrible so I removed it but it really does add to the experience of the watch) ordered from Ofrei last night. I briefly entertained the idea of an orange bezel but decided against it.

Still thinking about those SRP637s. Or a Blumo. Wanting a more modern Seiko diver for variety's sake. Got some time to ponder both and which would fit better in my collection.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*FiftyFive Fathoms

*
















​


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

My latest I'm-done-for-the-year watch.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## watchknut (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Poormans tuttonero here!









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Still wearing this one


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Some 'harvesting' for tonight's dinner 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch with the 7002 for a dirtbike ride...


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## sdungnguyens (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Last day at the beach and back home to reality.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Tryin some rubba on the Tatoskok


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys...Sharkie for me today...


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Along with those who seized the Ashford deal, this:









Was supposed to be a catch and release, but it's as nice as they say. Digging it so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

OM

Seiko SKX781 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Still my favourite Helberg CH 6









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

This one for a beautiful Saturday!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Seaside finally!


----------



## Grahamelawton (Aug 16, 2014)

O1VM on G10 in Admiralty Grey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Tropik on perlon for Saturday









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Sedlinarkrage (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)

Submariner for tonight !


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Marathon diver medium


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## jmc1080 (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Another day at the office.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Tourby


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Bezel set to elapsed BBQ time!


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Still the JR, but I'm headed down to Topper to grab my score of the summer - an SF Tuna! But back to the JR, this thing just loves the light!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

godfather0917 said:


> View attachment 5007673


Hey GF..uber cool piece mate....Dave


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys...Dave


----------



## Hamsik (May 9, 2012)

sorry, not a diver


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Lazy day ...

Bonne journée


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

DB T100 and my wife with her Nighthawk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Seiko Sumo + antikythera mechanism the 1st ... mechanical watch !!!

The Antikythera Mechanism Research Project


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Timekeeper99 (Aug 13, 2015)

Vostok Amphibia


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*Dagaz Typhoon T2

*


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using two cans and some string.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

MadMex said:


> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using two cans and some string.


Nice rainbows, and MKII🏻


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Spending the sunday with this one...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Quick switch to the orange V-Wolf for the afternoon.










Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

My frankenmonster while my boy plays in the background.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

156 this morn....have a top day guys...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1; on "Rawlings hide"... Play ball.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

1000 pages!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using two cans and some string.


----------



## Canadianjam2 (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent by my iPharato iOS 7.0.4


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back at work today after three weeks in France and been awake since 3:30am  I may fall asleep at my desk after lunch ! 
I am wearing my new Seiko today, love the dial and case design, nice finish for a ~$200 watch. If I could change one thing, I'd make it 2-3mm shorter. Love it though. Great bang for the buck IMHO. 









And last night's wrist shot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using two cans and some string.


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

AD at glenwood springs Vicco's Charcoalburger









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 5034593


I think I am going to buy one of these. You like it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Brice, I have the green Seiko Recraft (same model) and its pretty nice, they go for around $130 new on ebay regularly.

I'm wearing my Sinn 103 today on a Chronissimo. 
I'm also going to try learning a new hobby and bought my first guitar last week, though I have zero music experience.
Here are both -


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Doing some comparing today. I said the PO2500 was going to be a keeper but after comparing these two all day and swinging by local ADs and comparing them to the Planet Ocean 8500, SubC date and no date, and the Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial, I'm going to flip the 2201.50 and go for the PO8500 and Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial I do believe.


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

SR-1 on my recently acquired Diaboliq strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

Lum-tec M3 (#/155) on a custom band.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eingram141 (Apr 14, 2014)

I am wearing whichever one my fiance isnt


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Shinola again 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackoliowen (Jun 11, 2010)

Have a great week!

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bell & Ross GMT tonight

Just picked it up from the AD. Had an issue with the mvt, it ran fine but when stopped wouldn't start by winding the crown. My AD worked with B&R to get me a new one instead of fixing it  All done under two weeks with three phone calls/updates! Great service from AD and B&R!! I highly recommend Windsor in Charlotte. 
I'm excited. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## michael.wilson (Jul 26, 2015)

AP Carbon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello again,

Brand new arrival. Definitely already a favourite.









Thanks and have a great day everyone.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tygrysastyl said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Brand new arrival. Definitely already a favourite.
> 
> ...


Great catch. Love those Hamilton GMT's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

So glad to have the B&R 123 GMT back, I missed it the last 3 weeks. OEM rubber is very comfortable too. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> So glad to have the B&R 123 GMT back, I missed it the last 3 weeks. OEM rubber is very comfortable too.


Great looking GMT. Best complication in my opinion is GMT.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

loving it seiko sun 023 on a cloverstrap from patrik


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

T2 on olive leather nato. 









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

sticky said:


> View attachment 5035897


Just as a point of interest why is a picture of a Mondiane showing when I posted an M Force?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Doxa


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

powboyz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's killin me Jack!!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Debaufre










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Going the yellow...have a good one guys


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
Yobokies Monster

*













​


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Back to Basics Mont Blanc Chrono Diver ... Valjoux 7750

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Switched to the Heuer on Isofrane


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> So glad to have the B&R 123 GMT back, I missed it the last 3 weeks. OEM rubber is very comfortable too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome..let me know when you're ready to flip it


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> Looks awesome..let me know when you're ready to flip it


Thanks. Pics don't do it justice. The crystal is so cool. 
I bought it brand new at my local AD and love it, so not planning on moving it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. Pics don't do it justice. The crystal is so cool.
> I bought it brand new at my local AD and love it, so not planning on moving it


You need a Sinn 103 acrylic B.


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

JDCfour said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool, love the Orange.
Never seen this one before.

Respect


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

Still with the B&R 123 GMT, which I don't get tired of. I hope to make it to the safe later to get my other watches and looking forward to strapping the Tudor sub on again 

Cheers. B


















Off to work 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> You need a Sinn 103 acrylic B.


I do 

One day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coler (Mar 28, 2009)

Delicious Shogun with after-market domed sahpire on 22mm Iso is delicious


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m On Watchadoo
*


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Wearing the beast today...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Helberg CH8 tonight. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

DM 3000mm and Man Bag

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

I bought this strap for another watch, it didn't work.
For some reason I really like these Steinhart rubber/ leather straps.
I think this works!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's this little guy for me. Fell in love with the dial. It's crazy how great and satisfying a <$200 watch can be 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's this little guy for me. Fell in love with the dial. It's crazy how great and satisfying a <$200 watch can be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super cool dial and case!!

Casual today 

















Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## LBisevac (Dec 2, 2006)

I pretty much wear this all the time.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Favorite bracelet ever.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Felt like being a Monster today.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

My SKX007 mod today, with new a hand set. The all white hands just weren't doing it for me anymore 









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

On a strictly mathematical "watch for the dollar" scale, possibly the best watch in the world. 
I love this one, I had bought it for my next "dive with a 30m WR watch" experiment (happening in late October- early November probably) but somehow never worn it before today.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Seppia said:


> On a strictly mathematical "watch for the dollar" scale, possibly the best watch in the world.
> I love this one, I had bought it for my next "dive with a 30m WR watch" experiment (happening in late October- early November probably) but somehow never worn it before today.


Hands down the best "watch for the dollar" ever made IMO. So affordable and available in a variety of colors, and looks good on any band. They're awesome.


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Feeling the Bathys 100 Fathoms on ISO today!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## swatpup (Apr 29, 2015)

19 years old. Just got it back from being serviced and having a new crystal put in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I so missed this one! I got my baby back 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Thats a great one !
A beauty....


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

thejames1 said:


> My SKX007 mod today, with new a hand set. The all white hands just weren't doing it for me anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice mod brother! 
Today:









Regards

Cesar


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning guys...All blue Zinex on blue ISO ...can never get all the colours in a pic...have a good one..Dave


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using two cans and some string.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I so missed this one! I got my baby back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Missed it?" Do you loan some of your watches out? Do you need my mailing address? LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate1110 (Sep 1, 2011)

The "Grey Ghost" finally came in from Japan today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

From earlier. Love the way the light catches this dial and hands at the right angle.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

cesar scarambone said:


> Wearing the beast today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I can one day afford a Rolex this is the one I'd get!


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


>


Stunning! 
Nice pic too


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello guys!














Inviato dal mio JY-G4S utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

"Franken" Pilot watch I built with a vintage Elgin Pocket watch movement. Keeping great time too!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

joshuagull said:


> View attachment 5073337
> 
> 
> From earlier. Love the way the light catches this dial and hands at the right angle.


I'm in love with this one. Need another.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning!!

TGIF I've been dragging all week and went out last night with some of the guys from work... Brutal this morning 

I'm sticking to the blue Tudor sub. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MrThompsonr said:


> "Missed it?" Do you loan some of your watches out? Do you need my mailing address? LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 yeah I do sometimes but this time it wasn't the case. I'd put my watches in the safe while I was out of the country for 3 weeks. Just went to the safe yesterday. Had been 4 weeks without the Tudor. I experienced withdrawal 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Haven't wore this one in awhile. Nothing like a new strap to renew interest! 








TGIF!

Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*This sweet Sector 600 quartz 3-hand diver. Love this one!
*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*G. Gerlach Otago
*


----------



## Six-quat-deux (Aug 12, 2015)

Got my first diver this morning and I think I couldn't have made a better pick for the money.

















It doesn't look too big even though my wrist is barely 6", and the bezel looks great in real life. One of the reasons I chose the SNE107 over one of the Eco-Drives was the option to get the Murphy bezel if I don't like the original... well, I'll get the Murphy anyway for the best of both worlds.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Fatboi_ET said:


> If I can one day afford a Rolex this is the one I'd get!


Thanks bro! It's big, thick, unbalanced, the bracelet should be thiker, but it's a marvelous piece of engeneering.... Really it's a must have for those who like divers watches (and of course can afford it). I strongly recommend. Today









Regards

Cesar


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Fatboi_ET said:


> Stunning!
> Nice pic too


Thank you. It is a beautiful watch. Despite my multiple evil thoughts about flipping, I've managed to hold on a bit.
You can see macro pictures here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/up-close-stowa-1938-pics-2028161.html


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Last getaway before school starts next Monday.

Flew into Philly today and visited Penang in Chinatown for some Tom Yum soup and Roti.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## fatmat27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Marathon JDD from a great member here. Received the Isofrane yesterday, incredibly comfortable strap!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Beater..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spanky1 (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## steve_ostin (Jun 1, 2015)

The one and only









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1 w' Maddog combo.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Benarus Megalodon for a nice sunny day!
*


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

...


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## sevens (Nov 2, 2010)

Colorful!


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Chunk shot. Waiting for mommy so we can visit Valley Forge.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started the week end with another watch I had in the safe for 4 weeks. It's good to reacquaint yourself with a watch, it's like getting a new piece... Almost 

Have a great weekend. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

On a grey Obris strap with black buckle.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Third consecutive day with this one. 
I know I know the date is wrong but I didn't bother setting it this time


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Trying out shark mesh for the first time today









Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## jackoliowen (Jun 11, 2010)

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Had to give my 17 year old a little wrist time.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today:









Have a great weekend!

Cesar


----------



## bentfish (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Updated the old G.Gerlach with an Obris Morgan vanilla scented Isofrane homage.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 5089786
> 
> View attachment 5089802


Cool pic Jerry..


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

for a ride



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Some Planet Ocean action for dinner out with the family at a great local Italian spot.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Heading out for a ride, bummed I'll have to swap this out for my Suunto.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

joshuagull said:


> View attachment 5095322
> 
> 
> Some Planet Ocean action for dinner out with the family at a great local Italian spot.


I need one. Definitely on the hunt for one now. Selling a few too to fund it. Hami's gone, next a few micros

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hit the pool with Zoé this afternoon and the B&R GMT. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Moray on Bulang & Sons leather:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Celebrating my sons 2nd bday. Turns out my .shirt has pretty good lume!!


----------



## sevens (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

poisonwazthecure said:


> Celebrating my sons 2nd bday. Turns out my .shirt has pretty good lume!!


That's awesome. My 1 yr old loves Thomas the train


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## aguilaba (Aug 13, 2015)

Original Citizen Wingman on a desert tan zulu.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I need one. Definitely on the hunt for one now. Selling a few too to fund it. Hami's gone, next a few micros
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I'm biased but it sounds like a splendid idea to me. I've had a few watches in my day and none have ever triggered the WIS in me nearly as badly as the Speedy Pro has, until I got the Planet Ocean. It's right up there with the Speedy for me in "looking at my watch and forgetting to check the time" incidents per day.


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

A little lume battle before bed between the champion in my watch box and the newest addition that will serve as my fun vacation watch to get wet and abuse (and for a little variety in the weekly rotation here and there). Quite fond of it already--especially on nato.


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

DB Aqua with Swiss ETA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

5 megapixels of average photo averageness! 
 sigh  
I know I know blame the user not the tool...


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Delete wrong forum


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

joshuagull said:


> I'm biased but it sounds like a splendid idea to me. I've had a few watches in my day and none have ever triggered the WIS in me nearly as badly as the Speedy Pro has, until I got the Planet Ocean. It's right up there with the Speedy for me in "looking at my watch and forgetting to check the time" incidents per day.


You need to sell it to be. It's time for her to have a new owner 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I couldn't take the B&R GMT off the wrist... So good! And after the great Post Sale service I experienced I am even more of a fan of the watch and the brand!  next the chrono ;-)




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Switch with Orient Pilot for Banshee riding
*


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> You need to sell it to be. It's time for her to have a new owner
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


You'd be the first to know if it were on the chopping block, but try as I might to want to part with it to fund other purchases, I just can't bring myself to do it. I know I'd kick myself for letting it go. I guess that's when you know you've got a real keeper on your hands. With any luck my two Omegas will be around for a lifetime, and I hope the Black Bay I'm going to soon acquire strikes me the same way.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Recent purchase, still in love with it. After calibration accuracy is -1.5 sec/day so just absolutely excellent score. Could not be happier.


----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Out for a hike with SUN023


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

thejames1 said:


> Out for a hike with SUN023
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Excellent place for a hike. I'm simply jealous.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Back in FLorida. One last day at Legoland before the kiddos go to school.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Sea Shadow on snakeskin shoes...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> I couldn't take the B&R GMT off the wrist... So good! And after the great Post Sale service I experienced I am even more of a fan of the watch and the brand!  next the chrono ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! So when you get the chrono, don't forget I called this one


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Camping with the SKX...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sharkie for the Monday...have a good one guys...


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

DeepSea










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Danny T said:


> Nice! So when you get the chrono, don't forget I called this one


Ah ah! Keeper it is 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Fatboi_ET said:


> 5 megapixels of average photo averageness!
> sigh
> I know I know blame the user not the tool...


Quick strap change. The stock one is pretty awful! 
Ain't going to let Monday blues get me down. Blue watch for Monday is going to be the order. Have a good one folks.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

The newest addition accompanying me today. Waiting on a SARB035 as well (and an SRP637 Tuna Monster too but that's a different story), as the SARB035 and SKX007 are going to make up my "vacation duo" for a dressier watch and a dive watch that I can completely abuse and don't have to worry about with damage or theft at all while on vacation with the family.

And let me just say...the SKX007. I get it now. I mean I liked them before from seeing them in photos, but actually having one in-hand now, I understand why this is such a beloved watch. I used to own an Orient Mako and never really vibed with it, but this thing is a keeper. So much character in such an affordable package.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great week. I am kicking it off with the JeanRichard Aeroscope and a top down Jeep ride to work 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Non-diver beater on the train.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Submonday...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

cesar scarambone said:


> Submonday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still thinking hard on a 114060 even though I'd have to sell my PO to Brice and forgo my Black Bay purchase too. I think I'd prefer the PO + BB combo over the 114060 though. Such a classically beautiful piece the Sub is though in any reference.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

ghia94 said:


>


Nice shot

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I am wearing the Helberg CH8 with Clemens canvas I had gotten for my CH6 
Enjoy your evening. 
Brice









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Oris Aquis Diver 43mm Green Bezel/Grey Dial.


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

shahtirthak said:


> Oris Aquis Diver 43mm Green Bezel/Grey Dial.
> 
> View attachment 5118146


That or is picture is so sharp I've just cut myself


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

New C&B leather shoes for the JR Aquascope. Was supposed to offload this watch already, but I've been enjoying it a little too much.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

PO...beaten this piece up for a decade now I reckon...have a good one guys


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*NFW Shumate
*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

TudorTuesday here on a sunny Carolina day, a perfect Jeep day for sure 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dinexus said:


> New C&B leather shoes for the JR Aquascope. Was supposed to offload this watch already, but I've been enjoying it a little too much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this model! 
Did u go with a 24mm narrower strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm in love with affordables lately


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love this model!
> Did u go with a 24mm narrower strap?


 Thanks - me too! And yeah, that's a 24mm - realized I couldn't source a 25 or 26 without some degree of difficulty, and I don't mind the hair-thin gap on the bar sides.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*I found this 47mm Bronze at postal office
*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Anonimo D-Date



















Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> *I found this 47mm Bronze at postal office
> *


Just lying around  
Nice find, gotta love Bronze

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

U1 today. Have a good one! 









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Just lying around
> Nice find, gotta love Bronze
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


Thanks! Bronze case is always nice...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Latest Grail and I'm-done-for-the-year watch.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi there,

The most recent purchase on brand new steel bracelet. Before watch was mounted with black leather (crocodile style) strap. Here it is:









Thanks for watching everyone. Have a great day/evening/morning ;-)


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

A little midday swap after work from the Planet Ocean to the Speedmaster Pro for Speedy Tuesday.


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

Torgoen T16 Quartz. I think this is an underrated low cost brand. I have 3 and they have great bands, finishing and strong lume. Do I care that some might try to look Bell & Ross -ish? Nah... Everyone copies them anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Ball...


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

TheDude said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Forget the watch...Dude the "baller" ring is too cool !


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning all...Rasmus today with my 14 year old stumpy cattle dog giving me the "your late look"...have a good one...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

New addition warranted a swap for the evening. SARB035 + B&R Bands brown alligator strap + deployment clasp. Makes a nice combo.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

A few of my favorite (German) things...








It's a quarter past beer thirty 

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Benarus Moray vintage on Drew canvas for the evening. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

ghia94 said:


>


This Squale is really growing on me especially with the blue strap!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Sea Ram 500 Automatic for Wednesday*


----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)

005 at Hino Motor Sales Office

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)

Another favorited










Sent from iZopo


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

Hump day is a Rolex day for me. The Sea Dweller is a favorite, now I wouldn't mind trying a BLNR and 5513. Maybe we'll win the lottery tonight 

Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)

Very nice Tudor !

Skxa in Luberon for me:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

SK007 with new strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> 
> Hump day is a Rolex day for me. The Sea Dweller is a favorite, now I wouldn't mind trying a BLNT and 5513. Maybe we'll win the lottery tonight
> 
> ...


Hey Brice, is that a 16660? The Sea Dwellers have a non-gloss dial, correct? Really love the look of that piece. May need to consider one for myself.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Regattare LE 27/50


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Steelfish for Hump Day!!


----------



## watchknut (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Non diver day for me.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

joshuagull said:


> Still thinking hard on a 114060 even though I'd have to sell my PO to Brice and forgo my Black Bay purchase too. I think I'd prefer the PO + BB combo over the 114060 though. Such a classically beautiful piece the Sub is though in any reference.


Brother, i used to have a PO 2500, than after a 8500, and also a BB..... Sold them and kept the sub.... Just my 2 cents ;-) today, almost a gshock hehehe









Cesar


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

cesar scarambone said:


> Brother, i used to have a PO 2500, than after a 8500, and also a BB..... Sold them and kept the sub.


If I may ask, Cesar, what made you choose the Sub over the others?


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

SBBN015









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Planet Ocean playing with the kiddo at the playground. One of the best parts of having kids is being able to be a big kid yourself.

Got to swing by a local dealer after work and see a 16610 vs a 114060. First time I've seen a SubC next to a non-ceramic side by side. The older aluminum model wins for me, but it would have to be a no date 14060 2-line dial. So now I have to decide between one of those or a Black Bay. One understated, iconic piece that isn't super visually interesting in any one aspect but executed perfectly as a package vs. one modern throwback heritage inspired piece with much more wrist presence (due to both the thicker and larger case along with the red bezel) and a lot more visually interesting, WIS-triggering elements (gilt dial and hands, snowflake hour hand, red bezel, domed crystal, big crown and colored crown tube, etc). Gonna be a tough call.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Ahoi on brown shell cordovan got the nod today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

joshuagull said:


> Hey Brice, is that a 16660? The Sea Dwellers have a non-gloss dial, correct? Really love the look of that piece. May need to consider one for myself.


It's a 16600 SD. A serial. Swiss only dial. Love it. 
You should sell your PO to buy one ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Keeping it simple, affordable and colorful tonight with the awesome SKX009 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

joshuagull said:


> View attachment 5139522
> 
> 
> Planet Ocean playing with the kiddo at the playground. One of the best parts of having kids is being able to be a big kid yourself.
> ...


Not a tough call, sub ND 14060 or SD w/o hesitation. And like you I favor the leaner more classic older non ceramic model that have more character.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Not a tough call, sub ND 14060 or SD w/o hesitation. And like you I favor the leaner more classic older non ceramic model that have more character.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I can't disagree. The older Rolexes are so well-balanced. They're just perfectly proportioned and executed. It's a watch I feel like I could purchase now and it would look just as good when I'm old and gray (hopefully some 20-30 years from now). They're also a lot more versatile in that they look good on the bracelet or any strap you throw at them. I think the gloss black dial and lower profile/weight would make a nice compliment to the Planet Ocean as well.

The Black Bay has more eye-catching elements to me. It's more of a watch I'd look at without checking the time--and I like that a lot. But the case is thicker and I do wonder if all those eye-catching elements would get old after a while. I can't quite envision myself wearing the Black Bay at 60 years old quite like I can a watch like the 14060, my Speedy Pro or even the Planet Ocean.


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

sevens said:


> Colorful!


It looks like the guy in the bottom sub dial is well endowed!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamsik (May 9, 2012)

reserve training day!


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

ORCA


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

... ORIENT POSEIDON and coffee COLUMBIA


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

NOT diver... today ...!!!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Sea Dweller today at the office and enjoying another morning drive in the Jeep  > it's the little things in life...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Gallowaystx (Jul 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

JDCfour said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the blue/bead blasted finish version!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## guy0783 (Jul 25, 2012)

Fantastic watch. You will love it, I know I love mine.



Jeep99dad said:


> joshuagull said:
> 
> 
> > [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5095322&d=1440282747"]
> ...


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Right wrist








And o the left back from the spa treatment..









Regards

Cesar


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Swap for rolex explorer I?


----------



## imperialfinn (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm wearing the Wilhem 1955 Ferrari mille miglia chronograph, believed to be worn by Sergio Sighinolfi which has driven the Ferrari 750 monza. Proud to wear it.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Pilot I built from an Arnex pocket watch.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msm5 (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1500T for some pool time with the kids


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Back on the O1V after a while..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I am wearing the JR Aeroscope, very light and comfortable thanks to its grade 5 Titanium construction and flat caseback. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tonight I am wearing the JR Aeroscope, very light and comfortable thanks to its grade 5 Titanium construction and flat caseback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this one Brice!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## TonoTorres (Oct 31, 2014)

Tonight, I just got in the mail...it will be my exercise & walk watch!!!


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Arciuolo (Jul 2, 2015)

Grape Dial b-)


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Seiko MM300 on C&B Harbor Black.









































Have a good weekend!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## rjc1583 (May 17, 2015)

I took this picture yesterday but I'm wearing it again today.


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Friday, all. Ready for the weekend.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On a blue NOS vintage isofrane










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bad pic of my PO...gave it a shot...have a good one guys..


----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)

Skxa in the "french Colorado":


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Scholes (Jun 9, 2015)

Happy Friday


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*TGIF... Boschett Cave Dweller LE
*


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Cheers. Have a great weekend.


----------



## marcopolo05 (Jun 15, 2015)

This good old Seiko !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

joshuagull said:


> View attachment 5156162
> 
> 
> Happy Friday, all. Ready for the weekend.


Stooooop 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ghia94 said:


> Skxa in the "french Colorado":


Where is that??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning!!
TGIF!

Another Bell & Ross GMT day for me. Really like the case and dome on this one. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Today I'll be rotating at least three watches - newly arrived Phantom prototypes.


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Might as well test drive the latest addition to the family!!


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)

Squale today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TGIF!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

Steiny! Miney!


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Wearing the aqualand again today...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Why this one of course. With a fine Cigar. Ahh the joys of life.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning guys...have a good one....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same watch just a different angle.


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Giving the new beater it's first task. This grass isn't going to mow itself. Got tired of the G-Shocks for all the really rugged duty and this Seiko SRP637 seems like it'll fit the bill. At least I hope it will. I plan on beating the hell out of it.


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

The sub accompanying me on dad duties 










Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## TonoTorres (Oct 31, 2014)

:-d


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Planet Ocean all day today and finally made it to pool time with the kids. I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

CH6 on stingray shoes... I love this color strap; very South Florida.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

* Blumo on Blue Z20...*


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi there,

Bit of a change from most recent purchase, which is Hamilton Khaki GMT Navy, in the back. This one is as good quality as Hamilton in terms of build, also it needs bit of wearing to re-charge.









I just love GMT combination ;-)


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Mellow Yellow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Panerai luminor 000 in the morning, now i am rocking the rolex milgauss.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*6309-7040 Diver Camo Mod
*


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Where is that??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


In the south of France, between Avignon and Marseille. The place is called "Colorado Provençal" in Rustrel.
I guess it's quite small if we compare to the real Colorado.


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Seiko SKX009J:


----------



## miller.jj (Apr 2, 2014)

Jason

We are all in this together. Remember, I'm pulling for ya!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)

Yard work.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Was wearing this










but you have to be a genius to operate this & I am not

So switcheroo










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Mail came! Now rocking a Magrette MPP! 

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

thejames1 said:


> Mail came! Now rocking a Magrette MPP!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woohoooo !!! $

congratulations

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Was wearing this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This JeanRichard is awesome!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> This JeanRichard is awesome!


Thank You DMC.
got it for a steal too.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Still in "Military" mode with Poljot Aviator
*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Woohoooo !!! $
> 
> congratulations
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


Thanks! Picked it up second hand here on WUS!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> This JeanRichard is awesome!


+1 on that!! Great strap combo as well!!


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

These pan fried dumplings will be perfectly timed.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> *6309-7040 Diver Camo Mod
> *


Umm.... That's freaking cool. Wild in a good way.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ghia94 said:


> In the south of France, between Avignon and Marseille. The place is called "Colorado Provençal" in Rustrel.
> I guess it's quite small if we compare to the real Colorado.


Oh yeah. I was there a few weeks ago, well not far  yeah I don't even know why the comparison to Colorado. The Alps yeah... Killer mountains.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Under the weather today, congested and sore throat so I am gonna chill today. Started with the Scurfa DiverOne this morning. 
Have a great weekend. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Feeling Hard & Heavy today


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## TonoTorres (Oct 31, 2014)

Grab & Go mood :-d


----------



## Gallowaystx (Jul 26, 2014)

Keeping it simple today. My beater:









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Remix DB Pro Aqua 1500mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos today


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Was wearing this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great switcheroo....the JR is a great combo..


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

212'n this morning....have a top day all....


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

Hawksbill Sea Turtle... One shell of a watch!


----------



## msm5 (Jul 21, 2013)

U1 on SNPR Old World Horween strap. Feels like fall out here south of Seattle, first raindrop in a while fell on my watch while snapping this one.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

A vintage Orient diver "hello" from Portland OR.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Magrette Dual Time









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi from Cyprus, currently 33 degrees.


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Bond's day: Omega 2531.80


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

CH8 on blue (lint magnet) rubber

Respect


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Vintage today


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

liwang22 said:


> Umm.... That's freaking cool. Wild in a good way.


Thanks man!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Switched to the BC flat vent just now. I keep going back to this combo.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I think that weirdly the 015 looks best on a strap, while the 017... On the 015 bracelet. 
I should sell one of the two but because of this I always hesitate.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

This one today....









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Waiting in line for cheap gas at Costco with my C60


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*And One for the Road...
*


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Already changed for this one hehehe...









Cesar


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

IF IT IS SUNDAY............


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

Omega seamaster pro coaxial 2500 ceramic


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Visiting Skeletons Animals Unveiled Museum in Orlando.

Sei Whale head:



















Guess which animal this head belongs to?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

600 T-Graph SR.....have a good one guys


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Another Sunday hike today. SKX-cerakote is along for the ride! 

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonoTorres (Oct 31, 2014)

Ready for the Canadian Rockies 😎


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Doing some way overdue lawn maintenance this afternoon.


----------



## msm5 (Jul 21, 2013)

Ready for a big afternoon at Costco! Love the asymmetric case and oversized crown on this piece. And of course the Crown & Buckle leather NATO.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec B3 carbon for tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

msm5 said:


> View attachment 5184394
> 
> 
> Ready for a big afternoon at Costco! Love the asymmetric case and oversized crown on this piece. And of course the Crown & Buckle leather NATO.


Awesome vintage inspired tool and cool natural strap ...

Question what is the exact model so I can look up ... Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

S e i k o 6309


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## msm5 (Jul 21, 2013)

Governor said:


> Awesome vintage inspired tool and cool natural strap ...
> 
> Question what is the exact model so I can look up ... Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is a PRS-82, Royal Navy Diver re-edition, from TimeFactors.com.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Have a great week guys ~


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 5186082


Wow ! What an amazing version of the Shark Hunter ...

Is it a Mod or Factory Issue ? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

ORIENT POSEIDON


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Trusty SKX007 on a Chris Ward C70 strap.

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## TonoTorres (Oct 31, 2014)

This week...







:-d


----------



## Scholes (Jun 9, 2015)

Old pic but wearing this today


----------



## mshilling (Jan 14, 2013)

Took the day off to wait for the FedEx guy for this









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

It's a prototype for an upcoming limited run, I'm dubbing it the "Shark Diver Professional" or SDP for short. PM me if you're interested in specifics.


Governor said:


> Wow ! What an amazing version of the Shark Hunter ...
> 
> Is it a Mod or Factory Issue ? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

GS today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's Monster Monday for me.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

View attachment 5193162


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart with my little monkey!


----------



## watchknut (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have decided the 212 now becomes a regular beater..time to test the tegiment!! Have a good one guys..


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

again Omega smp300


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

I never get tired of seeing that 212 Dave. Here is my U1 on a cold and rainy first day of spring.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

a to the k said:


> again Omega smp300
> View attachment 5196042


That really suits the strap. Nice combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Yannarelly (Sep 24, 2013)

My brand new Shogun!!


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Magtette MPP again today









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## shafrikadir (Oct 21, 2014)

All blue today with my Ball NEDU. 😊










Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Starting off September with a non diver.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Back to the new 035, now in all-black mode


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

New shoes for my CD-2.


----------



## aka Tucker (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Scholes (Jun 9, 2015)

Benarus Moray back on its Delaurian strap for first time in a while


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## patrickwstorey (Jan 4, 2012)

Lum-Tec tungsten M23 with custom polished stingray strap from combat-straps.com


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

One of life's simple pleasures.


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

Revue Thommen GMT Chrono for some desk diving.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

CH6 on stingray shoes... Black dial and brown strap; classic.


----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> One of life's simple pleasures.


Lovely combo


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)

Not really a dive watch but close.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

Same olde, same olde....shorts and flips and a ZINEX TRIMIX GMT......Perfecto!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

wellyite said:


> I never get tired of seeing that 212 Dave. Here is my U1 on a cold and rainy first day of spring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Welly...thanks mate ,love the brand...both U's are killa pieces imo....I saw that the weather over the ditch was pretty miserable...one things for sure you can get a few different seasons in one day over there!! All the best Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

chronomeister said:


> Same olde, same olde....shorts and flips and a ZINEX TRIMIX GMT......Perfecto!


Plus a couple of coldies?? I know what I'm going to use my last divers bezel on now...tks mate..I needed a kick up the behind for trying to part with mine


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Seiko 5 GMT 50th Anniversary

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brawndo (Jun 19, 2015)

My beloved Mido again, seing a lot a wrist time lately, the Rolex getting jealous.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scholes (Jun 9, 2015)

It's a casual Wednesday. Wearing my Mako XL on Kain brown shark.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Auto Colt 44


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

SD45


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards

Cesar


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Back again


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Afternoon switch, I had missed this one.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Limes Endurance today.


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Planet Ocean is getting some TLC and I've got some work to do so the SKX007 it is--on a Strapcode Endmill bracelet. Love the look and the adjustable clasp. Wish the edges were a little more finely worked on the clasp as I have one sharp one hitting my wrist at times that doesn't feel too good. May take a little sandpaper to it to smooth it out because other than that this is a really comfortable combo.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Just wasted 40 minutes of my life back and fourth with two members on enquires and many who disappear/mia after 2 replies. Oh well, here's my fav still at the moment

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msm5 (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## alexnova (Oct 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagletech (Aug 28, 2015)

What size is this Panerai?


----------



## jward451 (Jun 2, 2014)

Omega Seamster w/ Blue Dial

New Hirsch LUCCA Tuscan Leather band


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I need to try this model one day! Looks very good on wrist!


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


That's exceptional. Very nice!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Damasko + shell cordovan zulu
Amazing AR


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Seiko 5 ... 50th Anniversary

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OPIC (Jul 3, 2015)

one for left wrist, one for right wrist


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Finally managed to fit a new strap on my 12 year old beater. 
My Casio DB-E30.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## KeyzerSausage (Aug 2, 2015)

Helberg CH8.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Since the newest batch of the Obris Morgan Explorer II is arriving... I'm wearing mine from the first batch ;-)


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Kobold


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

KeyzerSausage said:


> View attachment 5224986
> 
> 
> Helberg CH8.


Sir, I think your user name wins the internet


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scholes (Jun 9, 2015)

.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

New shoes for my DWC LE. iPhone pics.





































And the money shot:


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

SubC on nato today...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Ronin Rotomatic
*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Axelay2003 said:


> New shoes for my DWC LE. iPhone pics.
> 
> And the money shot:


Awesome!


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Milgauss ;-)


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## 77Bandit (Sep 3, 2015)

6309 today


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

From the grail to the beater.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

144 on isofrane









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Back on the bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msm5 (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-tec B13 custom









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Not a Rolex as worn by Bond in this one, but for my budget, it'll do just fine.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

1974 Seiko










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Seiko 7005 8052 - (1970 ) - Shaken not stirred


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Breitling


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Scholes (Jun 9, 2015)

Last days for seersucker


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Nomos Ahoi Atlantik on 1 piece navy Perlon.


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

Same.....same...shorts and flips ...and another ZINEX....today a HELIOX!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Blasted Snow Monster homage


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Dagaz for Friday









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*TGIF HAGWE!! Boschett Cave Dweller LE
*


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Omega SMP300:


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Dualmatic here today...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## msm5 (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This new guy is really cool. Superbe finish, dial and hands are impressive. 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Mako USA...


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

PO for pool time this evening, I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Inspired by Paul I'm trying this on isofrane. Super comfy and looks good.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ENIGMAS1 (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Armourlite Grand slim









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## bertons (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
First morning in 8 days I don't feel like ****e and my legs feel like carrying my weight. Not back to normal but don't feel dizzy 100% of the day or super weak. Lost 18 lbs the last two weeks, I guess that's positive  Enjoying a coffee outside on the front porch, haven't been out in 8 days. It's nice!

I am continuing with the Alpina but in a rubber strap today. I have a few more straps to try on next. However, this watch is a winner for me and I'll be keeping it a while. 
Have a great weekend 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> First morning in 8 days I don't feel like ****e and my legs feel like carrying my weight. Not back to normal but don't feel dizzy 100% of the day or super weak. Lost 18 lbs the last two weeks, I guess that's positive  Enjoying a coffee outside on the front porch, haven't been out in 8 days. It's nice!
> 
> I am continuing with the Alpina but in a rubber strap today. I have a few more straps to try on next. However, this watch is a winner for me and I'll be keeping it a while.
> ...


Cool watch. So did you bring something back with you from France that made you feel this bad? Be well!


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> First morning in 8 days I don't feel like ****e and my legs feel like carrying my weight. Not back to normal but don't feel dizzy 100% of the day or super weak. Lost 18 lbs the last two weeks, I guess that's positive  Enjoying a coffee outside on the front porch, haven't been out in 8 days. It's nice!
> 
> I am continuing with the Alpina but in a rubber strap today. I have a few more straps to try on next. However, this watch is a winner for me and I'll be keeping it a while.
> ...


Yikes! Sounds like the hard way to lose weight. Take care!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Tent and lawn chairs are up in the backyard. Ready for a long weekend! 









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun Saturday! Oh and Auburn is going down today! Go Cards!


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

Moded Debaufre for some lunch


----------



## Osmo (Aug 20, 2010)

Zixen Nitrox II for the holiday weekend


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> First morning in 8 days I don't feel like ****e and my legs feel like carrying my weight. Not back to normal but don't feel dizzy 100% of the day or super weak. Lost 18 lbs the last two weeks, I guess that's positive  Enjoying a coffee outside on the front porch, haven't been out in 8 days. It's nice!
> 
> I am continuing with the Alpina but in a rubber strap today. I have a few more straps to try on next. However, this watch is a winner for me and I'll be keeping it a while.
> ...


Here's to a speedy recovery Brice. 
I have been looking @ this Alpina for awhile. I think you may have sealed the deal for me.
Quartz right? Such a smoking HOT price too.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

What happened brice?!! Good notice loose 18 lbs hehehe... Today:









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pro One for a walk to the lake with the kids this evening.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> First morning in 8 days I don't feel like ****e and my legs feel like carrying my weight. Not back to normal but don't feel dizzy 100% of the day or super weak. Lost 18 lbs the last two weeks, I guess that's positive  Enjoying a coffee outside on the front porch, haven't been out in 8 days. It's nice!
> 
> I am continuing with the Alpina but in a rubber strap today. I have a few more straps to try on next. However, this watch is a winner for me and I'll be keeping it a while.
> ...


Speedy recovery Brice. Which one do you like more, this Alpina or the B&R 123 GMT?


----------



## msm5 (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-tec M23









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Here's to a speedy recovery Brice.
> I have been looking @ this Alpina for awhile. I think you may have sealed the deal for me.
> Quartz right? Such a smoking HOT price too.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


This newer chrono model without the large numerals on the dial plus with he nicer polished hands work much better for me. Less pilot I guess. More vintage chrono looking. More versatile too. 
This one is a Quartz indeed which is fine for me. I don't mind quarts above all for a chrono that doesn't have a long center running second hand. It's not that noticeable.



cesar scarambone said:


> What happened brice?!! Good notice loose 18 lbs hehehe... Today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure to be honest. Doc didn't have much to stay. Been like the real flu
As soon as I get my strength back, I need to work out to keep the pounds Down the right way 



EA-Sport said:


> Speedy recovery Brice. Which one do you like more, this Alpina or the B&R 123 GMT?


Hard to compare. I think it'd be closer if the Alpina was an auto and same size as the B&R. 
The Alpina is truly stunning but it's also a much more susbtantial piece 


thejames1 said:


> Yikes! Sounds like the hard way to lose weight. Take care!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Indeed ;-) needed to lose it but not that way ;-)



59yukon01 said:


> Cool watch. So did you bring something back with you from France that made you feel this bad? Be well!


It may have been.  told the doctor I travelled and they didn't seem concerned! But whatever I had kicked my booty, penicillin didn't really do crap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## zzgixxer (Sep 6, 2015)

gee guys...after 27+ years, mine just broke few days ago. but here are some pictures.

zzgixxer


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Not really a diver, but I take it swimming. I really like the blue lume of the current Explorer, so sometimes I take my 114270 to the black light bowling or miniature golf course go get some blue lume action.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

castlk said:


>


Looks great on that mesh.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Armida A1 today. Would love to add another brass watch to my collection. 








Went wild camping Friday and Saturday to Buttermere. It was BEAUTIFUL! 















Took my 12 year old beater Casio DB-E30 with me and.... Let's just say it's time for her to retire. Will be on the quest for a new replacement.

Happy Sunday all


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Arguably a diver


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mindo (Jul 4, 2015)

Titanium Breitling Aerospace today

Inviato dal mio C6903 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

From Outer Space


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

sunday at work . bronze military will work.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> First morning in 8 days I don't feel like ****e and my legs feel like carrying my weight. Not back to normal but don't feel dizzy 100% of the day or super weak. Lost 18 lbs the last two weeks, I guess that's positive  Enjoying a coffee outside on the front porch, haven't been out in 8 days. It's nice!
> 
> I am continuing with the Alpina but in a rubber strap today. I have a few more straps to try on next. However, this watch is a winner for me and I'll be keeping it a while.
> ...


Take it easy buddy.

The SO is sick like a dog after her business trip in Amsterdam. Pretty much sleep all day yesterday between meals and pills. I had to leave her for my business trip on sunday :/

I am with my old sub this week, will be swapping between bracelet and grey nato.









Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

One of the last pool days.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

On the train to......










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun again today.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

OVM. Green perlon looks pretty good with the lume on this one.









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

DLC Orca! Badassness!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Usually I rotate 'em every three or four days, but this one's been sticking around. Really dig the creamy patina the case is developing. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## oscarfranciscovich (Mar 7, 2015)

Here is my Vostok Amphibia paper watch 

Happy sunday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apac1119 (Jan 10, 2011)

Here's my Seiko 7002 mod. Tuna dial, domed sapphire, and bead blasted case on black nato.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well it's 500m rated )


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Ready to play call of duty hehehe...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing the Alpina chronograph but put it on Art's pebbled black leather. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## collmehank (Dec 21, 2013)

Just picked up this Squale 20 Atmos last week. It's been on my wrist since I opened the package.


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Right now, it's Beads of Rice!*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

bigdocmak said:


> DLC Orca! Badassness!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice piece! Love it


----------



## TonoTorres (Oct 31, 2014)

:-!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

STEINHART Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug, Bronze...after removing one year old patina.























(with Marina Bay sands in the reflection!)


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

bigdocmak said:


> DLC Orca! Badassness!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Darn COOL

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Davy911 (Nov 17, 2011)

My Zodiac homage


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## msm5 (Jul 21, 2013)

One of my favorite vintage pieces. All original except for a replacement crystal and strap.


----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

bulova

and by the way, the lume on this watch rivals my shark diver 45...not kidding..you can almost see the green in the daylight when the sun catches it..they loaded this thing with "cya"lume or something


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Starting the season right for my Gators.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*BONUS: *_Dog enjoying sunbeam
_


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

View attachment 007 5.jpg


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still have the Alpina on this morning and still on the DrunkArtStraps black pebbled Kodiak leather. I can't get enough of that dial I guess. 
Have a great day!
B





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

By the pool


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Axelay2003 said:


> Starting the season right for my Gators.


Go Gators!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Sea Hawk


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Still have the Alpina on this morning and still on the DrunkArtStraps black pebbled Kodiak leather. I can't get enough of that dial I guess.
> Have a great day!
> B
> 
> ...


Love the big date and reverse panda dial. So much character.


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Axelay2003 said:


> Starting the season right for my Gators.


Nice watch. Roll Tide!


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Checking out hay bales on a bike ride with the little one. Speedy Pro along for the ride/walk. Thinking about the next piece. Was fairly set on the 14060M 2-liner Sub but saw the Skyfall Aqua Terra in person and it's intoxicating. Maybe I'm just an Omega fanboy?







*

*Not my photo but it does a good job of showing off just how gorgeous the dial of the Skyfall is.


----------



## Rednjoey (Sep 7, 2015)

Early Tuesday morning Perth, Western Australia, my Athaya Vintage 6105 tribute.


----------



## Dutchman72 (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from beyond the stars


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

joshuagull said:


> Love the big date and reverse panda dial. So much character.


Agreed! This Alpina is really nice...


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

SKX009 on isofrane for the last day of a three day weekend.









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Trying the weathered canvas on the Alpina. It's pretty versatile so far 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Neighborhood pool party for the last pool day of the year. Yes and it's the OM!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Spent the monday with this one...









Cesar


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to work, hope you all have a great week. I'm kicking it off with the Bell & Ross 123 GMT. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I love this little guy









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

I'll have a diver on later for work duties (SKX007, missing my Planet Ocean like crazy) but for now I have errands to run and it's SARB time. Going to stop by the local shop and check out the Skyfall Aqua Terra again while I'm out. Can't get it off my mind. That's why I'm wearing the SARB instead of the Speedy Pro. I want to compare the 38.5mm Skyfall to the 38mm SARB and see how they compare in size, as the SARB is such a perfect and comfortable size for easy wearing in all situations.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## patrickwstorey (Jan 4, 2012)

Just got this in the mail... fresh with a new sapphire crystal and free timing adjustment. My Lum-Tec M21 tungsten with custom reverse-lume California dial. I need to find a great complementary custom strap for it.


----------



## msm5 (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

After many days...


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Aqua Terras on wrist. Going to have to decide between the 41.5mm and the 38.5mm because this watch is going to be the next one. It impressed me even more on a follow-up visit and works just fine with super casual wear, which was my only concern. Aqua Terra here I come..after I sufficiently torture myself over which size is best.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today









Regards

Cesar


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

joshuagull said:


> View attachment 5282242
> 
> Aqua Terras on wrist. Going to have to decide between the 41.5mm and the 38.5mm because this watch is going to be the next one. It impressed me even more on a follow-up visit and works just fine with super casual wear, which was my only concern. Aqua Terra here I come..after I sufficiently torture myself over which size is best.


The 38.5 looks killer!

I always enjoy when I have to go to New England on a business trip. Quick stop for lunch:


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Kemaal (May 28, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)

Today my 6309 with the famous super president bracelet!


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Vintage '88 Citizen diver......... because it was it's turn.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mpreston (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

joshuagull said:


> View attachment 5282242
> 
> Aqua Terras on wrist. Going to have to decide between the 41.5mm and the 38.5mm because this watch is going to be the next one. It impressed me even more on a follow-up visit and works just fine with super casual wear, which was my only concern. Aqua Terra here I come..after I sufficiently torture myself over which size is best.


Left

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Swapped the hands and dial on my fff mod. Then watched the sunset reflected in the crystal.


----------



## pedro44 (Aug 4, 2009)

Taniwha Black now


----------



## pedro44 (Aug 4, 2009)

QUOTE=T-hunter;19989186]









Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Love the Helson , and love the strap even more . good matching .
Where did you get the strap from ????


----------



## sdungnguyens (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

grand ocean auto.this was my first auto.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

pedro44 said:


> QUOTE=T-hunter;19989186]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Love the Helson , and love the strap even more . good matching .
Where did you get the strap from ????[/QUOTE]

Thank you, the strap is from strapcode.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
Tudor blue sub for a day filled with meetings. This one is still my favorite and works well at the office or the weekends. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Doing a little dual wrist action this morning with the SARB and Speedy to simulate the size difference of the 38.5mm and 41.5mm Aqua Terras. The SARB and Speedy are within 1/2mm diameter of the respective Aqua Terra sizes, and lug to lug distance is the same for their respective Aqua Terra sizes too, so it's giving me a good idea on what I can expect.

The wife says she likes the smaller size. I lean towards the bigger size visually as it fills up the flat wrist space better. The smaller size does wear easier though and the shorter lug to lug distance gives the bracelet a better wrap around my wrist I think. May simply come down to whether a want a more all-around reserved dressy casual look in the 38AT or a more sporty look in the 41AT.

Saw a photo of a 38.5mm AT next to a 39.5mm 14060 Sub (which was my other consideration since I felt it's size was perfect for a "throw it on and forget about it" watch size) and the AT looked almost the same size-wise save for a few less millimeters lug to lug distance. So there's that.


----------



## bentfish (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Sub on a phoenix nato today...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Caribbean MKII


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Just arrived this morning.


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Omega SMP 2531.80 - today with black nato


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Zitc










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Zitc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot and awesome watch!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jerry P said:


> Just arrived this morning.
> 
> View attachment 5296634


Nice Nav-B Jerry!


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Nice Nav-B Jerry!


Thanks Simon. b-)


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Danny T said:


>


Super sweet Danny, love the Hammy, I have the non chrono version.


----------



## 77Bandit (Sep 3, 2015)

Nice watched guys! 6105 today. All original, even the strap.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Just landed. LWC Naylamp 300m. Still have to size the bracelet, but early impressions are very favourable.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a good evening 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Almost never wear this thing on the bracelet because I like it so much on leather. It's still a looker on metal, too.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Have a good evening
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Oldie but goodie.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Governor said:


> Seiko 5 ... 50th Anniversary
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow!
Very cool.
That watch has some charisma.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Danny T said:


>


Your on a roll Danny, another one of my favorites!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cmann_97 said:


> Oldie but goodie.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember owning this one. Such a cool color combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Kemaal (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Danny T said:


>


Awesome!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning!
Back to the grind for the day, glad it's a short week 
Rolex Sea Dweller 16600 at the office. 
Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

perfect day for a scorpion (bowl).


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Nice shot and awesome watch!


It's for sale

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> View attachment 5306874


Looks like the IWC logo lol. And also overhangs your wrists. Get rid of it :-d


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

One of my favorites


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Looks like the IWC logo lol. And also overhangs your wrists. Get rid of it :-d


Pretty much a tailor fit at 52mm. I am ok with the logo.


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

MKII









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

DB 3K mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

New arrivals !!!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Poormans tuttonero here....









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Every business meeting should be like this!!


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Wyatt (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## msm5 (Jul 21, 2013)

An old favorite on a new strap today. Shell cordovan from Choice Cut Industries...he makes a nice strap.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

remember 9/11 with honor and respect.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using two cans and some string.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I remember 9/11 day like it was yesterday. We had a broker at Cantor on the phone while the first plane crashed into the tower he was in. Words can't describe how terrible this attack was. Let's remember all those who lost their live, their families and all those impacted by this horrific terrorist attack.

Alpina today on Drew leather. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

SRP315

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Scholes (Jun 9, 2015)

Magrette on casual Friday


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CristiT (Dec 30, 2012)

In the way to the Black Sea ....


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## Chester Drawers (Apr 19, 2011)

Sporting the BN0000-4H on a new blue Nato. 1st nato, loving it so far, especially on a smaller watch.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Invicta 5053 with the Seiko NH35A movement. Gotta wind it or wear it every day, and today is a wearing day.


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks to member The Fed , my new too me Prometheus Manta Ray in 99% like new condition.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## BGFalcon (Sep 18, 2013)

Getting ready for some Friday night HS football


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Got a brisket in the smoker, so need the chronograph today. b-)


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

borealis sd now, and helson sd earlier today


----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

Boschett Reef Ranger 2


----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)

Vostok Europe GMT

Sent from my Desire 816


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pedro44 (Aug 4, 2009)

Oris TT1 300m full lume dial from 2004 vintage.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

New to me Shogun 

Seiko Shogun by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Helson Shark Diver 42
*


----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Luke* (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

One of my favourites: Tudor "Sub" 79190


----------



## CristiT (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

Armchair supporting man united


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

a to the k said:


> One of my favourites: Tudor "Sub" 79190
> View attachment 5330514


Understandably so!  mine is my fave as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great weekend. I started my Saturday with the same watch I ended the workweek with, the Alpina Startimer Pilot chrono Big Date Fliegerstaffel 1 (mouth full  ) but on a Drew canvas instead of leather today.
Enjoy the weekend. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

powboyz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Grand Daddyo.......berry nice, great looking watch.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Switch for a Marathon JSAR
*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Skin Diver for Saturday









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Matog said:


> Armchair supporting man united


Didnt know they had a football team!! )


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seadweller thus far today, for a glorious 72 degrees or 22 depending on the scale. I hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Went half the day with the SARB035. The quality of this piece belies the cost several times over. I've always worn it on leather but it's been on the bracelet this week for the first time ever and it's a flat out joy to wear. So comfortable. 








It did cool off quite a bit here today though, and it's going to get down to low 50s once the sun goes down, so I swapped out of shorts and the SARB in favor of jeans and the Speedy Pro on B&R Bands brown leather classic vintage strap.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

View attachment 5335218





















Wrapping up a relaxing week on the lake full of swimming, snorkeling, beaches and family. I wore the 007 and my wife wore her 009 for the whole trip. Great time.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Kohe321 said:


>


I SO WANT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats!


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I SO WANT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats!


Me too. Such a great looking piece.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

tako_watch said:


> MKII
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What watch is this?


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Wearing an old one tonight...









Have a nice weekend!

Cesar


----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

Keep going back to Tuna Monster, best trade ever


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Not a diver, but the picture was taken in the bathroom where there is water.


----------



## msm5 (Jul 21, 2013)

Spork on perlon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tommy_boy said:


>


Love this one


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

The red was too much for me today so I went with the black.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Headed down to Brazil tonight. Wearing the trusty Seiko. Always good to wear a watch you can afford to have stolen...


----------



## Pharmlou (Mar 1, 2015)

Chunky Panerai with a dash of funky combat strap. Thanks Aaron.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I remember owning this one. Such a cool color combo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks.....love the AR on these!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Your pics are always so nice


castlk said:


>


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

BM today with MM strap.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

SKX007 on leather NATO.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Flipped for a SKX399
*


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

View attachment 5340730

Rainy morning.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


>


Ok.. That is cool and different.
What exact model? Color description?


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

pirhana


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

The fist diver from seiko! I really adore this piece!









Regards

Cesar


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Straight off the beach ...including suntan lotion & sea salt!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cesar scarambone said:


> The fist diver from seiko! I really adore this piece!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I so want this 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Relaxing Sunday with no plans and the Benarus Moray Vintage. Really like this one and truly affordable. Prefer it on canvas and isofrane so far. 









Side by side comparison with the Alpina as a few folks had asked how big the Alpina was. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Heading to the airport with this.










Tomorrow I'm doing four dives, for my second "can I dive with a 30m WR watch?" test among other things


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Seppia said:


> Heading to the airport with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Seiko 5 is rated for only 30m? 
Gosh, I didn't know and I did dive it to 20m...


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Watching these Titans whoop up on the Bucs. Been excited about Mariota since drafting him and looking forward to this #1 vs #2 draft pick game ever since. Neither without mistakes but Mariota is looking impressive. Excited for the future of the Titans.









ETA: I should probably attach a photo, huh? Too much football juice. My apologies.


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Seppia said:


> Heading to the airport with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! In for results. I love that watch and need to pick one up. Maybe the best value in watches out there.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Leekster said:


> Ok.. That is cool and different.
> What exact model? Color description?


Thanks! Deep Blue Juggernaut 1 Automatic with Yellow dial...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Mako XL on CW C60 strap









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Getting darker early.....ugh









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jklfafa (Aug 24, 2008)

Sent from my Passport using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## WFwatchguy (Aug 6, 2012)

On vacation in Bimini and only brought one watch









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Hope you all have a great week. I'm kicking it off with my late GdDad's Omega Seamaster chronograph cal 1020 on a DrunkArtStraps leather. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

mako XL on black leather









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

Ahoy


----------



## G'ed (May 30, 2008)




----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Wearing the beast today! 









Regards

Cesar


----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Turtle today while hanging with the little one as she rides her bike down to the bridge over the creek to look for turtles down in the water.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

If I created a price/satisfaction ratio for my watches, this one would get a good score.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Panerai luminor 000

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Richqqqq (Jan 15, 2013)

Helson SD 40, a glass of whiskey and MNF. Life is good!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

New BoR bracelet arrived today


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Danny T said:


> New BoR bracelet arrived today


What was wrong with the other one ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The new Scurfa Diver One NATO. 
Ceramic lumed bezel under 
Sapphire crystal
Signed crown
Great price 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## msm5 (Jul 21, 2013)

Which bezel to put on the U1? Love this diver on leather!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

^Steel one. Leave the black for black watches b-)


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> What was wrong with the other one ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Nothing, the new one is a true BOR where the beads are indiv moving pieces where the other one the beads are fused together. Also the beads are polished on the new one adding extra bling


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

was piranha in the am. now wearing my triton military bronze.(rehashed photo.)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

msm5 said:


> Which bezel to put on the U1? Love this diver on leather!
> View attachment 5359482


Black. No doubt for me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hard to keep the B&R 123 GMT off he wrist too long. I love the OEM strap too, which is rare for me, so haven't felt the need to play Barbie much with this one 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Danny T said:


> Nothing, the new one is a true BOR where the beads are indiv moving pieces where the other one the beads are fused together. Also *the beads are polished on the new one adding extra bling*


That killed for me right there, especially on an already "bright" watch  but I know you do like some flash on the wrist ;-)

The individual beads tho... Now that's an upgrade !!! I'd brush them 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 5361370


The most comfortable watch in collection so far..


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Harvesting Guavas from the backyard!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Beware of the Monster lurking in the bush.


----------



## Phil Wyatt (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## msm5 (Jul 21, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Black. No doubt for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I think me too!


----------



## msm5 (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)




----------



## chesterred (Dec 7, 2012)

New strap.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*At work with my new G-Shock
*


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

chesterred said:


> New strap.


Twins!! I just brought this Squale back into the collection. Got a great deal now I'll grab a new bezel insert and it'll be perfect!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Obris Morgan ExpII on nato

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Home time


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Seiko SKX009 with Zulu Strap.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MGMT offsite most of the day today then drinks and watch talk with Panerai7, Odin4343, DatN and SCjones1088 after work  
Rolex SeaDweller 16600 all day and a few packed up for tonight. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Not sure yet.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

View attachment 5374466

at work...


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Cool dial! Haven't seen that before.



SDGenius said:


>


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sinn - purple AR picks up every finger print - U1








Have a great day!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Thanks, its for an upcoming limited run I'm producing, feel free to PM me with any question you may have, thanks again. 


Moroz said:


> Cool dial! Haven't seen that before.


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*A "Wonder from Down Under"...

*


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

timetraveler said:


> *A "Wonder from Down Under"...
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Great watch! Let's see another photo of that leather strap. I'm still trying to figure out what leather works on this one.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SDGenius said:


>


Nice SharkDiver!! It is a modded or LE edition?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fresh from the mailbox...


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## unioninsulator (May 15, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

My SMP.

Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LBisevac (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Non diver Bulova


----------



## Dutchman72 (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from beyond the stars


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
The Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date chronograph on a DrunkArtStraps Horween burgundy chromexcel leather. Love this watch.

Have a great day. B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

My Omega speedmaster 40th Anniversary


----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

thejames1 said:


> Great watch! Let's see another photo of that leather strap. I'm still trying to figure out what leather works on this one.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


*It's a "Bond" custom strap, dyed and stitched to order specifically for this watch...
*


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*DEEP, Really DEEP CHRONO...*

1000M DB Sea Chrono


----------



## Erebos (Jun 2, 2015)

Just arrived today. Extremely enjoyed it.








Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Still the SARB










Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

G-Shock today... well, almost hehehe...









Cesar


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

cesar scarambone said:


> G-Shock today... well, almost hehehe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...











An actual G-Shock today.

Edit: after posting, I read this and thought this post could be interpreted as sarcastic/combative. I wanted to clarify beforehand that was not my intention. Just simply posting a pic of the G-Shock I'm wearing today, which related to Cesar's post.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Stopped by the river on my way home from work.


----------



## John333 (May 9, 2015)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

It's a Speedy kind of day. So comfortable on black leather nato.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Sent from my AT300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Just got back from Miami with this one. 
He survived a couple dives no problem (will report soon).


----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)

Squale 30 atmos gmt ceramica

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

cesar scarambone said:


> G-Shock today... well, almost hehehe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may be laughing until you drop it, then you really will wish it was a true G-Shock. Have a feeling it would not be the same after a drop. G-Shock would shrug off being dropped.


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

This one









Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Bought this one about month ago and perhaps once or twice I took it off my wrist. Absolutely love this watch.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SEIKO 6309-7040 with 6105 dial and 6105 hands :


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Deep Blue Sea Ram MOP.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)

Sprint Veloce said:


> SEIKO 6309-7040 with 6105 dial and 6105 hands :


Very nice!!!!!!
Here is mine:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nezumi Voiture proto (1of4) white dial. I'll take better pics and post impressions. But I like it a lot already 

Here on a Heuerville green leather










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tygrysastyl said:


> Bought this one about month ago and perhaps once or twice I took it off my wrist. Absolutely love this watch.
> 
> View attachment 5392674


It's such a good looking piece and well balanced on the wrist. Right size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


>


That combo is so perfect. 
I think it could work well also on green, will try that next time.

Tuna Friday!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## Luke* (May 31, 2011)

Got my squale on love it !!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Back to the LWC today.


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*1980s Vintage Speedy Auto... Sweet, Clean, & Doin' Its Thing!*


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning guys...have a good one...


----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)

Bosc het Harpoon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

This is a dive watch right? (wink)










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*G. Gerlach Otago
*


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Weekend with Tudor Sub:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## zinglles (May 31, 2015)

Ecozilla eta mod

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## zinglles (May 31, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

Big ol' chunk o' bronze, or brass, or whatever they claim this alloy to be... ;-) And I _*do*_ love the watch! :-!


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

back to work.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Is there a watch while getting a haircut?? LOL.... 
Suffering from WISitis!!










Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

TheDude said:


> This is a dive watch right? (wink)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 test it out leave in bathtub for 5 days!!

Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Going with skx on khaki NATO for this fall Saturday. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

8926OB


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

This just in, Steinharts new Titanium 500


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Malice 146 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


That's some fantastic patina on that dial. Is it original or did you mod the face?


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Jack1775 said:


> That's some fantastic patina on that dial. Is it original or did you mod the face?


Thanks! I bought it this way from another forum member. It was modded by Harold at Yobokies. Had the dial and hands patinaed and a doubled domed crystal installed.

Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Today's choice, Kobold Seal Ti...


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

NATOs just arrived in the mail. A touch of orange for game day. Go'Horns!

-C.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

timetraveler said:


> *It's a "Bond" custom strap, dyed and stitched to order specifically for this watch...
> *
> 
> View attachment 5384978
> ...


Yellow stiching seems key. Thanks for the photos!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## BGFalcon (Sep 18, 2013)

TH Aquagraph (fast becoming my go-to weekender)









Lovin' on some Schlotzsky's


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

crakka of a morning here..have a good one guys..


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Day late Dave?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Switch up for date night. Sea Snake on Rios khaki leather.









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Respect


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sixracer said:


> This just in, Steinharts new Titanium 500
> View attachment 5411274
> 
> View attachment 5411298


Congrats. I am still waiting for mine. Hope it's my fix for a Ti diver without getting a 10th Pelagos 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today Zoé and I met with my buddy Art (Panerai7) for lunch and he brought with him 20 different leather samples and 21 different canvas! I was in canvas heaven  He has some amazing Horween leather of all sorts. I picked up a few straps and places a few more orders ;-)
I've worn my Alpina Startimer pilot chrono all day on one of his grey/blue canvas. This watch is so addictive, pics don't do it justice. 
#drunkartstraps 



























Some leather and a few watches 
(Alpina Startimer, Tudor Pelagos, Benarus Moray and Nezumo Voiture)

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Earlier today while on a hike with the kids, found a friendly little toad.










Now after getting back and cleaning up, figured I'd stick with the s/s bezel. Hope everyone is having a great one!


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XxMACCAxX (Jan 17, 2012)

Black monster today


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Decided to change from Hamilton to this for some time.


----------



## lukaspl21 (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
















...OK, pics are from yesterday, but I'm wearing it again "Right Now!" :-d


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Please note correct date.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Please note correct date.
> 
> View attachment 5419282


Don, I'd forgive you if it wasn't. :roll:


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Jerry P said:


> Don, I'd forgive you if it wasn't. :roll:


Thanks Jerry! I have a few spare minutes this fine Sunday morning so stepped up. |>

That new Borealis looks great, BTW.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and a great Sunday to all. We'll have all our daughters, sons in law, gdson, mother in law later for a BBQ in the backyard. Our oldest is pregnant and we are finding out the sex of the baby 
Benarus Moray Vintage on a DrunkArtStrap canvas for an after in in the backyard with the fam. This watch is really awesome and very affordable for what one gets IMHO. Love how the dial changes color from the middle towards the edge 

Have a great day. B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

piranha


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hamilton for this morning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Old photo, but I am wearing this Eco-drive today.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

TII this afternoon.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys.....


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## 77Bandit (Sep 3, 2015)

Just as comfortable on the wrist as the model it is based on, 6105. I like it so much, I have a classic with bracelet on the way.


----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

borealis today


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sometimes, there's nothing better than a solo round on a Sunday afternoon/evening to clear the mind before the work week begins.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Jack1775 said:


> View attachment 5387706
> 
> 
> An actual G-Shock today.
> ...


Hahaha relax brother! We are here to enjoy our watches! Nice gshock by the way! I spent the morning with mine









But later came back to the navyseals!









Regards

Cesar


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Up coming LE, PM me if you're interested in more details, thanks.


DMCBanshee said:


> Nice SharkDiver!! It is a modded or LE edition?


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Dagaz T2


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Restored SEIKO 7002 with custom dial and custom insert


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Business meeting Monday.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

thorne said:


> Business meeting Monday.


Looks great !


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

My Maratac. SR-3. Love the direct, no-nonsense industrial look of this watch.

Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning!
Hope you all have a great week, I'm starting the WisWeek with the Alpina Startimer chronograph on a DrunkArtStrap Whiskey Horween leather 
I can't keep the Alpina off my wrist very long, it's been a great purchase. Love it.

Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

^^^love that big date.


----------



## WMC300 (Jun 10, 2015)

I just picked this beauty up this weekend. It is an early birthday present to myself and after months of deciding on what I want I could not be happier.

-Wade

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

Out with a new NATO today. Maybe I'll visit the local Omega dealer to "browse".








-C.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
This again, but didn't get wet today...


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Already set on Italy time, leaving today!


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Psyched to have this PO back in my collection. Never should have sold the first.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Oris Depth Gauge today!!


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Mako mod!


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Cheers! Have a great week.


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

By the river b-)b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

This one today...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Mail man came today. Sinn 757.








Have a good one!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

Is a reply a post ?absolute first go !


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Watchdudeman said:


> Is a reply a post ?absolute first go !


Yes. You made your first post. Welcome!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Benarus Moray vintage on DrunkArtStrap leather.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Harbormaster


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
Tudor blue sub for a meeting with my new boss' boss today who is visiting from the UK. I know him and he is a good guy so looking forward to it. 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scholes (Jun 9, 2015)

Got my new birthday present to myself in the mail today...the Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage Red. I know the matte dial color is controversial, but I love it right out of the box. Enjoying the domed crystal and vintage lume as well. Have a good Tuesday everybody.


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

my triton bronze military


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Killing Confusion by Eliminating Options.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards

Cesar


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Enjoying the sun in the park across the street from my office.


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*White! Automatically!*


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Anonimo today


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
My new 'duty diver' got new Shoes!


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
Oh! - & I nearly forgot, has awesome lume too... :-!


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

I've always been a fan of seeing how far I can push a buck. My wife calls it being cheap (which she is a huge fan of), but I digress.

Soki S85 ("Coke" bezel). Shipped for right around $11.

The bracelet is a little snug for my 8" wrist so I am going to see about purchasing a larger bracelet, a mesh strap, or put it on a nato/zulu. This or the other Soki I got yesterday will be my new beater watches. Ignore the dust/smudges in the second pic. I forgot to wipe it off. o|


----------



## Fermx (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

sea dragon


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Doing as good a job at work today as on Sunday's dives.


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

Love that pelagos adding it in the new year . Can't wait


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning guys...have a good one..Dave


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

Love that inky black dial, and oh, 3 minutes to go on my grilled chicken. 

-C.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Evening Switch


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Been wearing this guy for paddling and camping on the Mississippi all week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## dinhnn (Mar 30, 2015)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> View attachment 5442922


What kind of hands, look weir

Sent from my LG-F320L using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

First time I wear this 7002 build with custom parts (Dial, hands and insert)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

the bronze 3000m borealis diver is on the horizon for preorders.wearing my scorpion fish and waiting to place my preorder.waiting.waiting.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea Dweller on hump day and a new arrival later today provided my better half is there to sign for it 
Another meeting with my boss's boss today. Yesterday he was wearing a Bremont, good taste he has ;-)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent by my iPharato iOS 7.0.4


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for the Harpoon


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

JR










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Magrette MPP. Still working on getting a second strap for this one.









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Non diver this morning....have a good one..Dave


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Afternoon Switch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*Maratac GPT-1, though you can't tell by lookin' unless you know the watch!* :-d

* On Android leather, awaiting SS bracelet.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On my left hand



















On my right, Skindiver


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Dbl post


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Boom !  another Alpina 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Bit of a vintage classic. Also small, light watch. I'm waiting for Stuhrling Adamas to arrive today.

Here it is:


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Today ...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m
*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LeroyC (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Preparing to desk dive









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

brass rawai - maranez


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
What else but the new PVD Alpina, on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. Love these Startimer big date chronos. 
Meeting Art tonight for an Alpina very mini GTG 

Have a great day. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Myman said:


> View attachment 5461082


That's just phenomenal.

Keeper, I assume?? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
A story in two parts - this afternoon - 'once more onto the beach' ... :-d









- & then this evening 'a little night music' ... :roll:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Fall shoes.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Waiting for the kickoff - AllBlacks vs Namibia.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's just phenomenal.
> 
> Keeper, I assume??
> 
> ...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Tonight Benarus Megalodon
*


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

An homage.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*Pure Sweetness!!!*


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

Double post


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Black, white, and grey for the weekend. 









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

As the Stuhrling Adamas did not arrive, again bit of a change from 'heavy' watches.

Here it is:


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic. Sorry for the blurry photo. This is the best I could do in low light on a moving train.

Happy Friday all!


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

My new Xerfa, impressive




















Enviado desde mi Nexus 6


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

borealis


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning all!
TGIF!! 

Raining and grey day here in Charlotte. Wearing the B&R 123 GMT on an orange canvas borrowed from Art last night. 
It'll brighten the day up a bit 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning all!
> TGIF!!
> 
> Raining and grey day here in Charlotte. Wearing the B&R 123 GMT on an orange canvas borrowed from Art last night.
> ...


Really nice combo! .... & overall fine crisp wrist array of gentrification 

RD


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

1970 Timex M41 Electric on a faux crocodile strap.





​


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*It's a "Sumo"!
*








*The "Blumo"!!
*








*WIth lots of "LUME-O"!!!*


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Well today there will be second post, as finally this beauty arrived. Excellent build quality, nicely heavy and just beautiful to look at. Had it on my wrist for few hours and already got complemented on it on few occasions.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Taking this old guy out today.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*TGIF!
*


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

chrono today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> Taking this old guy out today.


Your Startimer hasn't landed yet ??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

114060 + 2


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Your Startimer hasn't landed yet ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Didn't ship until yesterday. Ordered Tuesday night, but they were closed Wednesday. Should have Monday.


----------



## richy240 (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow, I really like that.



tommy_boy said:


>


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

...the real bond-watch: Kemmner 007 ;-)


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Not another dive watches..but against electric stingray i have a great watch


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

About to wear this to a Job Interview.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Da Tuga


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Friday Airport drama..









Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

PRS-40
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Shishou said:


> About to wear this to a Job Interview.


Wishing you all the best. 
Hope they turn the lights off during interview and get a glimpse of that incredible lume


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tenge said:


> Not another dive watches..but against electric stingray i have a great watch


Stunning watch and pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Alpina PVD big date chrono on DrunkArtStrap Horween brown pebble leather to start the weekend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

a to the k said:


> ...the real bond-watch: Kemmner 007 ;-)
> View attachment 5474593


I like this one. No CG is cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tommy_boy said:


>


Awesome!


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Killing Confusion by Eliminating Options.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*First frost of the year this morning, Artego have a little shiver...







*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Love it on this leather

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started the day with the new Steinhart Ocean One 500T. It's such a nice watch, I had reservations but am glad I got one. 
It's a LOT of watch for the $ too.

Have a great day. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## cibertris (Jan 27, 2008)

Nautec deep sea gmt jubilee bracelet customized
Classical gmt with only two times

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Orient Planet
*


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

10-5 blue jays over the devil rays in the 9th inning 

1 down 2 to go

Watchin from a private box.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Daddy-daughter wrist shot  as we were going for Froyo 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## mvanosdol (Jul 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Still da Tortuga...









Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

I haven't been wearing my other watches at all.

Only this one.

I love it.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Started the day with the new Steinhart Ocean One 500T. It's such a nice watch, I had reservations but am glad I got one.
> It's a LOT of watch for the $ too.
> 
> Have a great day.
> ...


How's the lume on this one Brice?


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mesaboogie18 said:


> View attachment 5488137


Those dial and hands are super hot !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> How's the lume on this one Brice?


Picture is worth 1000 words.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Have a great sunday guys!
*


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Have a great sunday guys!
> *


Very cool. Do they have this in grey/wht/blk camo ?


----------



## Dutchman72 (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from beyond the stars


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

go pats,sea dragon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Danny T said:


> Very cool. Do they have this in grey/wht/blk camo ?


Thanks! Not the 6309-7040 but he made couple of SKX007 grey/wht/blk camo. I bought one of these 007 2 weeks ago should arrive soon...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great Sunday! 
I've been wearing the PVD Alpina Startimer big date chrono so far, on a DrunkArtStraps burgundy Horween chromexcel leather (amazing quality!!)

B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Gremlin (Nov 16, 2009)

Apollon and F1


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Stargate while watching Interstellar.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

Nothing worth taking a pic of. I'm stuck with a cheap Walmart no name digital till I get out of this damn physical rehab facility.


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*Not my most flamboyant. And not necessarily my favorite.

But sometimes I just gotta wear a real watch!* :-!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

MDV106 for $20.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Started this morning with the metro.










Then unexpectedly found the 65 and had to pick it up.


----------



## medaze (Dec 10, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

T-hunter said:


>


that's a great shot of the PO


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> that's a great shot of the PO


Thanks Brice |>


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hope you all have a great Sunday!
> I've been wearing the PVD Alpina Startimer big date chrono so far, on a DrunkArtStraps burgundy Horween chromexcel leather (amazing quality!!)
> 
> B
> ...


Nice! Normally I don't look forward to Monday's, but mine is landing tomorrow.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Sumo mod









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.nice_watch (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
This...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

waiting for the preorders (3) from borealis.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Have a great week. Cheers!


----------



## epcd0728 (Aug 12, 2015)

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

A 53 day









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)

Just arrived from Portugal!


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

gward4 said:


> Have a great week. Cheers!


*Stunning pic, Sir!
*


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well it's 20 atm rated )


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Steinhart Bronze 
Nice watches all
Regards
Robt 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Momentum Steelix with a blue face arrived yesterday.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

timetraveler said:


> *Stunning pic, Sir!
> *


Thanks! It was all about the great morning light through the window at the coffee shop.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

SD45


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Athaya Lamafa on shark mesh


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Prometheus Poseidon Bronze









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

Bathys!


----------



## ribrd7282 (May 9, 2008)

Hamilton Khaki Auto Chrono

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Kohe321 said:


>


Looks fantastic. Should buy mine this week.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Busy day today. I wore the new Steinhart Titanium 500 all day at work. Lots of watch for the $ IMO. 









Can't seem to be able to spend a day w/o wearing one of my Alpina Startimer big date chronos ! So here is tonight combo. 

Have a good evening. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

I liked the SKX007 before. Since putting it on a Super Jubilee with Monster clasp I've been loving it.


----------



## kendosspc (Sep 22, 2015)

i'm wearing a oversized rose gold Bulova


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Diver pro on NATO









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sixty-five on flimsy Zulu, I'll have to find a more substantial one.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Prepared for tomorrow


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am loving this particular Alpina Startimer chrono, the dial and hands are a perfect combination for me. I enjoy changing straps on it too, today it's on a grey DrunkArtStraps canvas.

Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

Orient Ray. Photo not from today but still wearing the same NATO strap.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am loving this particular Alpina Startimer chrono, the dial and hands are a perfect combination for me. I enjoy changing straps on it too, today it's on a grey DrunkArtStraps canvas.
> 
> Have a great day. B
> 
> ...


I am really digging these Alpinas.....one might be on the way...lol
Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

LWC Naylamp 300 today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna Tuesday for now. Waiting on new arrival.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Deep Blue Juggernaut I
*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> LWC Naylamp 300 today.
> 
> View attachment 5513985


Nice shot and nice watch!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Nice shot and nice watch!


I took a chance on this one and love it. |>


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Wish the setting was different,

But wearing my favorite!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hope you all have a great Sunday!
> I've been wearing the PVD Alpina Startimer big date chrono so far, on a DrunkArtStraps burgundy Horween chromexcel leather (amazing quality!!)
> 
> B
> ...


That's a stunning combination!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Zodiac today


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Waiting for flight connection in Minneapolis St Paul.








Killing Confusion by Eliminating Options.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Change up to new arrival.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

again Kemmner 007:


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

New MATwatches "California".


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

This one ..... cause today was MTB ridin day...


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The. new Scurfa Diver One NATO for the evening. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Jubillee!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

scorpionfish


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Woke up out of a nightmare and checked the time. Am I still dreaming?








Killing Confusion by Eliminating Options.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex Sea Dweller for a grey and rainy humpday. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## atwoodt (May 24, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_*Spending the day like this*_



_While wearing this ol' stinky piece of Ammo leather_...but it's my favorite













_*shoes by Adeeos & Piotr coin buckle
*
_


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

My shoe game is clearly outdone by my wrist game.

New arrival from C.Ward's nearly new sale. Ive looked this watch over for 10 min and couldnt find any wear. Last night, this sale was still going on! 30%off.










Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)

I should have worn a Seiko... No matter


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

K3; on bracelet.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Overlooking the Bekaa valley, Libanon


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


Nice pick up! You're going to love it!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Nice pick up! You're going to love it!


Thanks Brother 
Already am in  

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


>


Nice pic...


----------



## wareagle35 (Sep 30, 2015)

Seiko monster on rubber


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On my left hand, new arrival Trident GMT




























On my right hand, new arrival blue dial


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

^^Pretty! I wanted the exact same white dial/red bezel GMT combo but took a lot of time to think over it and just couldn't fund it then.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Bremont Terra Nova










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the PVD Alpina Startimer chrono, on an old rust Drew canvas. 
B

[


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the PVD Alpina Startimer chrono, on an old rust Drew canvas.
> B
> 
> [
> ...


I like it! With the black case seems there can be endless strap options.


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Going to miss the Planet Ocean. Hopefully this one helps me get over the separation pains. For some reason I think it will.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Congrats !! 
So it's gone? Happy for you, this is a nice sub!!
How do you like the size ?


joshuagull said:


> View attachment 5529017
> 
> 
> Going to miss the Planet Ocean. Hopefully this one helps me get over the separation pains. For some reason I think it will.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats !!
> So it's gone? Happy for you, this is a nice sub!!
> How do you like the size ?


Yep yep, the PO is officially gone. Worked out a good deal on a trade plus some cash. It was a win-win. Part of what sparked the move was the fact that I wanted something smaller and lighter as my primary dive watch for daily wear. After getting the SARB035 and seeing how comfortable a smaller, lighter watch on bracelet was, it pushed me towards the 14060M. I may end up with another PO again as I did love it, but I want to give the Sub a fair shake. I also want to try to get my hands on a Skyfall Aqua Terra and a Grand Seiko Snowflake at some point too, so something had to go to make room.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi,

Having pretty much a collections of looks, functionality, mechanics around watches I have. Decided to wear this one today:


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

joshuagull said:


> View attachment 5529017
> 
> 
> Going to miss the Planet Ocean. Hopefully this one helps me get over the separation pains. For some reason I think it will.


Welcome to the club! Weren't you going to get the Skyfall?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Got my skx007 on sailor nato. Most comfortable one I have. Skx lume shines daytime too.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

This newly arrived DS Diver


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

cpl said:


> Welcome to the club! Weren't you going to get the Skyfall?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's next on the hit list but I couldn't pass this deal up. Best case scenario I love the Sub and add the AT soon. If I don't love the Sub after a while I'll flip it and get the Skyfall and Snowflake.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Desk diving today, plan to see some h2o later,










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

dpelle said:


> This puppy will be on the market soon, as soon as I hit 100 Posts ;-)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Ugh. Guess we better get used to this kind of not-so-sly soliciting and post-padding with the new sales forum rules :roll:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my favorite today. 
Don't get tired of the Tudor blue sub. Will be sending it in for service soon and get a dome crystal on it.

Have a great day !
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

hidden by leaves said:


> Ugh. Guess we better get used to this kind of not-so-sly soliciting and post-padding with the new sales forum rules :roll:


haha man, sorry all in jest and good fun, love the forum, post edited.


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*200M 0f Stealthy UK Tubes... *;-)


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

dpelle said:


> haha man, sorry all in jest and good fun, love the forum, post edited.


No worries... sorry shouldn't have singled you out or jumped to conclusions like that.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Still enjoying my Steinhart OT500









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello guys! 
Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver One 








Inviato dal mio SM-A500FU utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Just back from service. 









Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Back to work after a 5 day, 2300 mile road trip.
SKX-cerakote on Kevlar strap.









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Wearing a big guy today....









Regards

Cesar


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

JDCfour said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice German!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*SKX007 Arctic Camo Mod arrived today!
*


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Still enjoying my Steinhart OT500
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like that watch bro..Have the O1B...this and the new blue are kickers!

Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Obris with some Macallan on business travel. I guess it can never be Sep 31....just changed it..









Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the Nezumi Studios Voiture on a NatoStrapCo leather NATO. It's a very cool and affordable Meca-Quartz chrono with a vintage vibe. Check out their Kickstarter for more Info. They funded super fast. 
Have a good evening. 
B

***Prototype***


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

DMCBanshee said:


> *SKX007 Arctic Camo Mod arrived today!
> *


Interesting, tell me more. Who did the work?


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## usmcvet (Jul 18, 2010)

Marathon JDD







.


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

* Omega 2531.80
* Custom hand made gator strap
* Allen Edmonds McTavish shoes


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Sailfish


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi,

Nice size, great looks and cool combination of quartz and mechanical technology. Great watch:


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

VC oversea chrono, so nice i didnt want to give it back. 21k price tag is about twice as much as my budget 

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

...today again with this combination 






screenshot


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

borealis seadragon


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TGIF! Couldn't go more than a day without having to put this back on.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

End of a long week, finally!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Shark Diver


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF !

Casual Friday with the Bell & Ross 123 GMT on an orange DrunkArtStraps canvas to brighten this rainy day! We haven't seen the sun in almost two weeks 

Have a great day. B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> TGIF! Couldn't go more than a day without having to put this back on.


Now you know how I've felt 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Will3020 said:


>


Wow!! That dial! Love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*TGIF!!
*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

With SINN UX on my wrist, I'm ready for full day of heavy duty desk diving.


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Another Fri...day @ the airport.









Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Wearing this one today &#8230;









Regards, and have a Nice weekend.

Cesar


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

U1 on rubber for the first time today. Fits like a glove! 









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing the Nezumi Studios Voiture on a NatoStrapCo leather NATO. It's a very cool and affordable Meca-Quartz chrono with a vintage vibe. Check out their Kickstarter for more Info. They funded super fast.
> Have a good evening.
> B
> 
> ...


How is it compared to the silverstone?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Momentum M50 Mark II

This is not technically being "worn" because the bracelet is not sized yet. But I just got this in and I have to say that Momentum doesn't get enough attention for their build quality. The bead blasted case is well made and all the facets and angles on it give it a very attractive look. 500M WR, 6 Yr Warranty, 10 Yr Battery, Sapphire, not too thick at 14mm, Full Lume (C3) dial, and though most hate cyclops but this one actually works really well. I may still remove it later but at least this one has a purpose.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> How is it compared to the silverstone?


Much much prefer it. Love the design and looks better. Size And proportions too. And even it is a prototype the hands align!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This evening, going with something a little different: Mondaine Swiss Railways evo big date. I am glad I gave it a shot. Cool watch and uber affordable. 









From a distance. 7" wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

One of my watches that I like absolutely everything about!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

It may be cold (43F) this morning but my helson blue and trusty ole' Florida mug, have me thinking summer!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Typhoon today on the trip to the market
Have a good one
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

nice combo Amigo...!!!



Charilaos said:


>


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The PVD Startimer chrono on rust canvas again for a rainy Saturday. What crappy weather!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Tourby enjoying the cooler weather.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> The PVD Startimer chrono on rust canvas again for a rainy Saturday. What crappy weather!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brice, does the second hand move or does it stay in place like a Meca Quartz movement? I'm really intrigued by the Startimer and don't mind a Quartz movement for grab and go, just not a big fan of the non sweeping second hand of a Quartz movement.


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

piranha


----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> Brice, does the second hand move or does it stay in place like a Meca Quartz movement? I'm really intrigued by the Startimer and don't mind a Quartz movement for grab and go, just not a big fan of the non sweeping second hand of a Quartz movement.


Hey
I am not sure what you mean by the second hand stays in place like mecaquartz or moves? 
This is not a Meca-Quartz. It has two second hands. The running second small hand that constantly moves to tell time. That's in the 6 o'clock subdial. The center long second hand only moves when the chrono is used. 
Some mecaquartz don't have a running second hand, just one second hand for chrono use. Typically that's because they removed that running second hand like Autodromo. Their regular models don't have a running second hand. Just the chrono one. Their LE have a third subdial with running second. 
Here it goes 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Having a hard time keeping this one off my wrist. 









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## shaferwatch (Aug 6, 2010)

114060 Sub

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Old trusty.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

U1










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

And I switched to my other Alpina Startimer chrono big date, the Fliegerstaffel 1 on a DrunkArtStraps grey canvas. It's without a doubt one of my top 3 favorite watch and spoiled it for me - Don't want to wear others 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## river rat (Apr 6, 2008)

Issued RN Precista 93 diver you don't see the real McCoy's often. Wished they did a new WRUW post every day take to long for this page to load with all the photo's a hint for the mods.


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Vintage Seiko ... LM Special

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh no, my finger is hovering over the "buy" icon, don't click..don't click....oops....omg!



Jeep99dad said:


> And I switched to my other Alpina Startimer chrono big date, the Fliegerstaffel 1 on a DrunkArtStraps grey canvas. It's without a doubt one of my top 3 favorite watch and spoiled it for me - Don't want to wear others
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cmann_97 said:


> Oh no, my finger is hovering over the "buy" icon, don't click..don't click....oops....omg!


 so you were a bad boy...

But a good WIS 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Evening switch to be SMPc


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

We had a family photo session today. My wife wanted to have a Justice League of America (JLA) theme. Wifey is Wonder Woman. My four month-old dressed as Batman. My five year-old wanted to be Flash. I figured I could be the next best thing, Superman, but my eight year-old took the title. I got to be the bottom of the totem pole :lol: .


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

upload image online


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi,

After recent date change, you can't beat good perpetual calendar on this one:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Traveling again for work on sunday :/

Rocking the luminor 000 for the crappy weather

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 5554410


Stunner!

Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## sean2tall (Aug 11, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1 on holiday; Kenneport ME


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

military bronze triton.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Not able to take it off


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Ops.: only know I noticed I did not set the week day correctly!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Trying to match the leaves that are starting to fall.


----------



## shaferwatch (Aug 6, 2010)

Vanilla Pepsi Rolex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Strayed from the norm this morning and chose one that's been sitting in the box far too long since being worn.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Magrette MPP on a Maratac Elite









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started with the Scurfa this morning for a work out and chores










Then I met with Art for coffee and chat about watches and straps, returned some straps I had borrowed  and pick one up. So I strapped the Alpina PVD Startimer chrono on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas. Like this dark combo 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Trying out a new combo, Bulova on a Panatime strap. 
What do y'all think?

























Sent from my One using Tapatalk


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*This sweetie, today!*


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

DBL. POST


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

OVM 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Change of pace for the evening. Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Club


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

castlk said:


>


THAT's very nice! what is the case size? You take real nice photos.


----------



## Eingram141 (Apr 14, 2014)

Vacation... At last


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

free image host


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Walked into a dark room after being out on a cloudy morning.

All I could think was mouth of a shark!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Steinhart Ti500 
May have to go to fund the next one but it's a great watch for the $. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

seadragon


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

Can't seem to resist this one. One more time...


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

:-( Dbl post. Again.


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

*372 w-Kostas 1:1 vintage strap!*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

OVM.1 for a cool morning in the mile high city









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Bike-to-work Day is everyday in my house. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
Wore this today but as things transpired didn't actually go in the sea. 
Still got soaked to the skin, however, courtesy of the tail end of typhoon Mujigae... :roll:


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Now with the crown actually screwed in!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Dutchman72 (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from beyond the stars


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Alpina again today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Wearing this one today&#8230;









Regards

Cesar


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Great scenery, minutes from the office.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Pradata on "perlon"


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

Glycine Airman today.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*NFW Shumate
*


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the SKX009 on blue DrunkArtStraps canvas. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Evening switch to the SKX009 on blue DrunkArtStraps canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your rainbow of drunkartstraps has me jealous! Now if I could just get one or five 

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Evening switch to the SKX009 on blue DrunkArtStraps canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This makes me think that a charcoal canvas would look killer on my 007, especially for a fall/winter change of pace...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi,

Here is one of my two watches with moonphase. This is the quartz one, has interesting calendar. Not worn often so I got him some wrist time today.


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*My "Sweet Baby" today...*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

bronze


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

D-Star 200 Chrono 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Still wearing this one










I love how the Nomos strap works on the speedy.

I'm about to take off from LGA to Toronto, there's a guy a couple rows before me who's wearing an orange doxa, I've been tempted to smile and say "great doxa" but it could feel weird lol.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

SMPc blue is ready for business


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

New strap


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Tudor Tuesday for me. This watch not only looks awesome IMO but is also super comfortable on the wrist. Love those old bracelets. 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Desk diving today with the Exp2.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Alpina Startimer Big Date Chronograph


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> Tudor Tuesday for me. This watch not only looks awesome IMO but is also super comfortable on the wrist. Love those old bracelets.
> Have a great day.
> B
> ...


I pause every time someone posts this one. What is the best new price available in US or is it Tudor direct only? It is on my list with the Omega SM 300m.

Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

MAT California


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Hy,
Orca


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks like this will be my last day wearing this beauty...










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

timetraveler said:


> *My "Sweet Baby" today...*
> 
> View attachment 5586033


Love this one, nice shot!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tonight...


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

VDB


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

007 and some yard work...


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Love this one, nice shot!


Thanks! Among my top three faves...


----------



## Honorshield (Sep 18, 2015)

My new galaxy watch


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Would that slight gap drive anyone else crazy?


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll join Art with the Alpina Startimer chrono on charcoal canvas. 
Love this combo 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

winners76 said:


> I pause every time someone posts this one. What is the best new price available in US or is it Tudor direct only? It is on my list with the Omega SM 300m.
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone.


Did you mean how much the Tudor Sub cost new/BNIB now? I don't think Tudor makes new Tudor Sub anymore. I think some of the Tudor Sub I've seen here are from the early to mid-90's. I do love me some 79090.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Ahoi today


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

My EDC- SeaDweller on Zulu


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

winners76 said:


> I pause every time someone posts this one. What is the best new price available in US or is it Tudor direct only? It is on my list with the Omega SM 300m.
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone.


This is an old sub. Tudor doesn't make it anymore. They have the Black Bay among others. You have to buy used from forums or eBay or stores. P
Mine is model 79090 but there different iterations, some older and with different model #. 
It has a Tudor case and crown and caseback. ETA Mvt.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi,

One of my first watches in collection and second mechanical I had. Great looking, gets noticed.


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Rhapsody in blue - Vertigo Diver One








Inviato dal mio SM-A500FU utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Loving this thing a ton.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## XxMACCAxX (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Double post sorry...


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

maranez brass rawai


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Dutchman72 (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from beyond the stars


----------



## oshee (Aug 5, 2015)

It's Steinhart, not a Rolex. But it is awesome.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning,
Hope you all have a great day. Sun is back here and warm temperature too with about 80F today  too bad I'm stuck inside all day.

Tudor sub again today for me. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Danny T said:


>


Nice strap! Never seen it before. May I ask where you got it?

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

"Walk to work day" with my EMII Diver Worldtime on Drew canvas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Sub on phoenix nato today...









Cheers

Cesar


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Tortuga, one my all time favorites. 
This is my second one... i ain't flippin this one!

Have a good one! 
JR.


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## shaferwatch (Aug 6, 2010)

dressing up a bit...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*StarGate to Heaven...*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning,
> Hope you all have a great day. Sun is back here and warm temperature too with about 80F today  too bad I'm stuck inside all day.
> 
> Tudor sub again today for me.
> ...


Awesoem watch Brice!


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

14060Mmm mmmm good.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Earlier today when I was putting this tool watch to work.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My second favorite watch 
Alpina Startimer big date chrono Fliegerstaffel 1 on a DrunkArtStrap canvas !


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Top of the morning to you all,

Today, no comments required:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

piranha


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. 
Another sunny day in Charlotte and the Bell & Ross 123 GMT on DrunkArtStrap vintage Italian leather... Should be a good day  



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## paulsb (Feb 6, 2014)

Glycine Combat Sub arrived today


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*Trusty 1680 Submariner

*





​


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Feelin MATwatches tactical


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*BAM!*


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamsik (May 9, 2012)

sorry, not a dive watch


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Fall comes to New England


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Poormans tuttonero here...









Cesar


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Danny T said:


>


Clemens makes a damn fine watch...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Mid Day Switch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Day #3 )


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MadMex said:


> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


Nice submariner, I love the red triangle


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Still wearing this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't think that would be weird at all! He might be really pleased to meet a fellow WIS!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

MWW Tatoskok...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Benarus Moray vintage on DrunkArtStraps lamb skin. Very comfortable. 
Have a great evening. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Getting ready for Friday Oct 9
My old 6309 - nice movement!
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Precista 18Q / GasGasBones SPV2


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Most Mudman are Made in Thailand, this one is Made In Japan.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Classic Seiko Diver, you gotta love it.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

edox grand ocean auto


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*TGIF!! Megalodon
*


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

*...!!! Tuna Day !!!...

*


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

Nothing fancy, just a grab and go eco drive titanium.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Older Seiko to end the week.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Friday!! TGIF. 
Alpina Startimer PVD chrono on DrunkArtStraps charcoal canvas.

Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

MATwatches on a SNPR strap.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TGIF. Alpina again today on new leather.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*SMP

Vintage 1969 Omega Speedmaster Pro Cal 861 145.022 69 ST

*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Morning ...TGIF!!!

1st gen Moray Dart dial












Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

momentum topedo


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jetrider said:


>


Nato on a Rolex = Double Bad Ass 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## cubanmexican (Sep 14, 2010)

Rollie today


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Jlc for me today &#8230;









Regards

Cesar


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Big boy, MK2-III...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Nato on a Rolex = Double Bad Ass


And no cyclops = triple bad ass!


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Anonimo Millemetri Drass Galleazzi edition, Drass finish. AKA double Drass!


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Beautiful sunny morning here. Have a great weekend everyone.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JayVeeez said:


> Anonimo Millemetri Drass Galleazzi edition, Drass finish. AKA double Drass!


Wow!! That's bad a$$!!! Want!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*Gimme some Juice!*


----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Blue Sea Snake today








Friday!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

JayVeeez said:


> Anonimo Millemetri Drass Galleazzi edition, Drass finish. AKA double Drass!




Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

JayVeeez said:


> Anonimo Millemetri Drass Galleazzi edition, Drass finish. AKA double Drass!


Strap ?

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Not a diver, not very small... but very light (I love you Ti!!!)


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow!! That's bad a$$!!! Want!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


+1 hahaha stunning watch!

Cesar


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New strap


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

TGIF indeed. Ready for this weekend. The Sub is ushering it in amidst all this rain and gloomy weather.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jack646 said:


>


Nice bracelet, welcome to the forum!


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

New arrival, Certina DS Action Diver:


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

mesaboogie18 said:


> View attachment 5624753


Making me miss mine. Looks so good on the green NATO.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

joshuagull said:


> Making me miss mine. Looks so good on the green NATO.


Thanks!


----------



## LeroyC (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today and for the weekend/holiday here in Brasil &#8230;









Regards

Cesar


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Another shot of the Pelagos on custom Europelli strap. Drew did a fantastic job with this one!


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

scorpion saturday


----------



## WMC300 (Jun 10, 2015)

Rolex BLNR on a nice October morning 
-Wade









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Showing the wolf some love 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

6309 on isofrane for a pumpkin patch run this morning.









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

4000ft



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Me and wife hanging around near ground zero


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Looking for some mushrooms this afternoon 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SDGenius said:


>


Nice color combo!


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Age 60 and 1 day



but switching to


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

My boy, 8 y.o. Purple belt, took home first place in KATA and KUMITE earlier today.

Now just chilling with the family in the living room.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yard work today calls for the Monster.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

65' today with a bright NATO to brighten a nasty, rainy day.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Greetings from the. Austin City Limits Music Festival.


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

Switching gears....


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Mid day switch up









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Alpina time!


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

SWA this morn.....have a good one guys..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

SWA this morn.....have a good one guys..


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## bba1973 (Aug 5, 2013)

Armida A2 v3 on black NATO:


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## techandtweed (Oct 11, 2015)

Sent from my E2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dutchman72 (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from beyond the stars


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*NFW Shumate
*


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

30 minutes so far...









From yesterday evening's swim, but hasn't left the wrist since!


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

The weather outside is even worse than it was yesterday. As I need natural light to take anything resembling a decent photograph, I'm afraid that I have to cheat today and dip into the archives...It is what I'm wearing, though.


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Literally right now... Slight delay to post pic.


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

maranez


----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

sea dragon today


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Still tuna on Hirsch pure


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alexnova (Oct 25, 2013)

Old Orient Bambino came back to life with a new flat bar Oyster bracelet!

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

photo sharing sites


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

From Outer Space


----------



## kweisner (Feb 22, 2015)

Trusty Sea Urchin. Working in the yard , on the boat, and on the car. Love the look of this watch and don't sweat beating it up at $124 shipped!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Dagaz









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

ChuckW said:


> View attachment 5643481
> 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


What's the smoke you're havin?


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

WTM said:


> What's the smoke you're havin?


Original release (2003) Siglo 6.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Wife drug me furniture shopping so chose this old guy.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

What else??? 
My new Pelagos, #10 and a keeper, purchased from my AD last night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Sunday afternoon and peaceful

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> What else???
> My new Pelagos, #10 and a keeper, purchased from my AD last night.
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely watch, strong work there, friend

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Very cool SEIKO Panda Chrono


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Very cool SEIKO Panda Chrono


----------



## Marko.lachapelle (Apr 4, 2012)

Breitling avenger seawolf TI


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Bedtime with my daughter from earlier tonight (fell asleep in the chair with her cuddling on my chest so just now posting). She loves to turn the bezel, listen to it click and see the lume.


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> What else???
> My new Pelagos, #10 and a keeper, purchased from my AD last night.
> 
> 
> ...


What drew you back? I've been eyeing them myself lately. Between the light weight of titanium, lumed bezel, innovative bracelet, ease of service with the movement and overall Tudor/Rolex finishing it feels like it would be a better fit for a daily work watch than my Planet Ocean was. I've been waiting to see what used prices look like once more in-house movement Pelagos hit the market.


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Tu Bui (Jul 25, 2015)

My Eterna Soleure Moonphase for Monday...


----------



## oshee (Aug 5, 2015)

I bought this for my father and he really enjoys wearing it every day.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

joshuagull said:


> What drew you back? I've been eyeing them myself lately. Between the light weight of titanium, lumed bezel, innovative bracelet, ease of service with the movement and overall Tudor/Rolex finishing it feels like it would be a better fit for a daily work watch than my Planet Ocean was. I've been waiting to see what used prices look like once more in-house movement Pelagos hit the market.


Well it is all these things you mentioned and the stunning 3D dial. Overall hard for beat watch and it won over the PO for now. I'll get a PO too at some point I think. It also wears great on a variety of canvas and leather straps. I am a strap guy, PO is not as versatile with straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

rawai


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Working from home and will be escaping for a walk with my wife, out two oldest daughters and the pups. I'll be wearing the awesome PVD Alpina Startimer big date chrono on my DrunkArtStraps charcoal canvas! Love this combo. 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

image hosting 20mb


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

JDCfour said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the yellow rehaut. Great!


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

SMPc for my unofficial half-day at work. 










Also, playing with crop/zoom feature with the new iPhone 6s camera. It really lets you get in tight without much loss. This is from the picture above.


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

TimeFactors NATO...superb!


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

_*Flyin' with this 47mm bronze Steiny today. I'll be divin' again tomorrow.*

_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the newbee, getting to know her and gathering first impressions ;-)

B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Had to decide between these two today. No wrong decision. Went Sub and saved the Speedy for tomorrow (it's Speedy Tuesday after all). Sub is a great way to kick off the week.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the newbee, getting to know her and gathering first impressions ;-)
> 
> B
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to seeing what will no doubt be a huge variety of strap options for this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

joshuagull said:


> View attachment 5652233
> 
> 
> Had to decide between these two today. No wrong decision. Went Sub and saved the Speedy for tomorrow (it's Speedy Tuesday after all). Sub is a great way to kick off the week.
> ...


That 14060 simply looks perfect!! Good move

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

wellyite said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing what will no doubt be a huge variety of strap options for this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I do have three canvas and three leather lined up for it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Monday is a good day for the shark










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

RASMUS on a ISO.....have a top day guys..Dave


----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

Tuna Monster


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dutchman72 (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from beyond the stars


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Me and my mod.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## oshee (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

think I had little too much caffeine... shaky hands. quick and dirty pic.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Just got the Alpina PVD Petrol blue dial on Horween









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

^Absolutely love the Model 1 Crimson.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi,

Here it is, really a watch that kick off my collection and love for wrist watches:


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Salivating with anticipation, waiting for my H2O Kalmar MG to arrive but for now have the CH6 back on.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Chris


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos Monday



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Rainy Tuesday.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tudor Pelagos Monday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking watch! The first gen dial is so much more attractive than the new one.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

_*Enjoying some robust turtle soup today!*_


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

cesar scarambone said:


> Today and for the weekend/holiday here in Brasil &#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty ballsy wearing a watch like that in Brazil.
I'm in Sao Paulo today and people get shot here all the time for a lot less than that.
Beautiful piece.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Another modded day for me.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Leekster said:


> Pretty ballsy wearing a watch like that in Brazil.
> I'm in Sao Paulo today and people get shot here all the time for a lot less than that.
> Beautiful piece.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Hahaha thanks for your concern.. I agree with you, we must be very carefull using this watches here in Brasil, mostly in São Paulo and Rio de Janeiro . The good thing about the JLC is that it flies under the radar as nobody knows it like knows a rolex for example. It look like a g-shock! Anyway, i use to use a motorcycle everyday and i'm always wearing a jacket and gloves, so the watch is always hidden.... Thanks for the compliment! Today:









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Charging up the C3 on my blue ti Cerakote mod.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Kayaking and catching fish and keeping good time. Would like to update to a nicer pvd, 200+ WR watch but this Orient's value is excellent. Good beater watch.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

thejollywatcher said:


> Charging up the C3 on my blue ti Cerakote mod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure there this a thread on the story of this watch. What is it? I like the cerakote. 
It would be cool to do one that matches a gun.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Just Landed ... Green Machine @ 3500mm ... It's Tool Time









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Helm Vanuatu


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

thejollywatcher said:


> Another modded day for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are nailing those mods Jolly!! Top stuff mate ..Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Rolling the day over with the Sharkie....have a good one guys


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelaulieu (Oct 9, 2015)

The 4R36 is a great movement for its cost.


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

The new addition to the family...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Governor said:


> Just Landed ... Green Machine @ 3500mm ... It's Tool Time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic, can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nvrp813 said:


> The new addition to the family...


Congrats ! I absolutely love mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seals tonight 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

I think this one's a keeper! I'm really liking the look and feel of this watch...just need to set the time and date now 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

This old one freshened up
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Blue


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Hamsik (May 9, 2012)

during reserve duty training


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Poljot Sturmanskie
*


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## LBisevac (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats ! I absolutely love mine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thank you! So far it seems like a keeper. Quick question, did you ever have any issue with your GMT hand. I set it for 6 hours ahead however, when I woke up, it was 2 hours behind. I didn't have any issue while wearing it the whole day. Weird...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the watch that's still my favorite after a couple of years of ownership in spite of all the wonderful timepieces I've been blessed to wear. 
Blue Tudor sub 79090 for humpday 

Have a great day. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Definitely still in the honeymoon phase with the SMPc blue. Cheers!


----------



## smallappliance (Dec 26, 2011)

Pam590 & my underwear.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

rado


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Alpina today on a new Charcoal Canvas Drunkartstrap.


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

After some extensive research I realized the GMT hand only moves around the dial once in a 24 hour period and uses the outer bezel for time keeping. Without knowing this it seemed the watch would lose 30 minutes every hour. Case closed! Lol



nvrp813 said:


> Thank you! So far it seems like a keeper. Quick question, did you ever have any issue with your GMT hand. I set it for 6 hours ahead however, when I woke up, it was 2 hours behind. I didn't have any issue while wearing it the whole day. Weird...


----------



## Alyazirat (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sinn 757 on strapcode navy canvas for hump day

























Sent from my HTC One


----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)

Swiss watch and japanese bottles


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

damasko dc67


----------



## Steve16999 (Aug 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

NSG1Tausend said:


> This old one freshened up
> Regards
> Robt
> 
> ...


That is stunning


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Tatoskok


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

DS-3 re-issue Back on its deployant..have a good one guys


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

DS-3 re-issue Back on its deployant..have a good one guys


----------



## centralcoastbuc (Nov 18, 2009)

This one is made for Mesh!

Steve


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

centralcoastbuc said:


> This one is made for Mesh!
> 
> Steve


I agree, looks very good on mesh!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*Patina Tool Time!*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Eric from B&R USA suggested this strap Saturday and I wasn't sure but now that it's on, I love it and I usually don't do bright colors. 
Have a good evening. 
Brice

Do I get Danny's seal of approval ??? ;-)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nvrp813 said:


> After some extensive research I realized the GMT hand only moves around the dial once in a 24 hour period and uses the outer bezel for time keeping. Without knowing this it seemed the watch would lose 30 minutes every hour. Case closed! Lol


I was gonna say it's pretty coincidental that it's off exactly 6 hours 
Glad it's nothing though they have great customer service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Evening Change Up









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Spent the day with this one today&#8230;









Regards

Cesar


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

This very minute










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing the watch that's still my favorite after a couple of years of ownership in spite of all the wonderful timepieces I've been blessed to wear.
> Blue Tudor sub 79090 for humpday
> 
> Have a great day.
> ...





powboyz said:


> This very minute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Got this one wound and ready
Have a good day
Regards 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

DA44...again.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Diving in to Late Nite Dinner @ 3500 meters ...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Wearing this:









While lusting over this:








(This image was shamelessly stolen from another forum member)


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Tuna Can


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi,

Back to mechanical today:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Technically speaking, not wearing it right now, but will put it on in a few hours (without mantis of course, that was only random passenger  ).


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Incredibly rare Jenny Sealab from mid-60s









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m 
*


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

The blue ray









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I'm wearing the Alpina big date chrono Fliegerstaffel 1 on Art's whiskey Horween leather. Still digging this watch, top 3 after the Tudor sub and B&R GMT. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Wearing my Tudor BB as I tried the new black one which was available as of today. It looks and feels good. Same ETA movement, only had in bracelet but was told it'd be the same price as in leather (3250 swiss francs and only 3009 with 8% taxes off as I'm exempted) black fabric tissue is exactly the same as the red BB and yeah there is an obvious difference between the faux patina in the markers and the pip but to some that looks the part as with older subs said lume ages at a different rate. I want to get it but maybe I will look it up in my next post (as I'm due to leave Geneva for Delhi, India) for those that get'em enjoy and repost more pics...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scholes (Jun 9, 2015)

Planet Ocean today...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm wearing my "4th of July" tie-shirt combo today, with my sarb017


----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Geckota: K3 on aftermarket bracelet.
























...why not if you've got a spare bracelet hanging around. xD


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

*372 W-new shoes from Kostas!*

Vintage 1:1 in Argonaut leather!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Poormans tuttonero here today &#8230;









Regards

Cesar


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

cesar scarambone said:


> Poormans tuttonero here today &#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*Out on the town this evening, so to speak...*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos tonight. I'm gonna have to start playing Barbie with it soon, so many straps... 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Evening switch for soccer practice


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

One of the final Skindivers


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

joshuagull said:


> View attachment 5652233
> 
> 
> Had to decide between these two today. No wrong decision. Went Sub and saved the Speedy for tomorrow (it's Speedy Tuesday after all). Sub is a great way to kick off the week.
> ...


Well that's just pornographic


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sexy Blue 










With a heartbeat of a champ


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

The Green Machine Ready For Any Challenge @ 3500 meters

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Not worn this in a while, forgot how much I like it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Governor said:


> The Green Machine Ready For Any Challenge @ 3500 meters
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*TGIF! 
*


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

SKX031 with yobokies green insert.
Seiko jubilee. I love this watch.


----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

Mercer Brigadier. Love this Kickstand funded company.

Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!

Alpina Startimer PVD chrono on a new Shell cordovan #8 strap from StrappedWatchCo.

Almost the weekend!!!! 

Have a great day!!
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Feeling blue today...


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

T-II today


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*Ol' reliable! Something about this piece I just can't resist! *

















*I think it's the overall case, dial, and bracelet design. And it fits like the proverbial glove...*


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

TII
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Helson Skin Diver
















Happy Friday!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Woke up in Maui with this on the wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Well if tudor is a watch made by rolex with an outsourced mechanism, by logical conclusion i can say that i'm using almost a tudor today hahahaha...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

True Story: I posted this with my phone.


----------



## Scholes (Jun 9, 2015)

Casual Friday - jeans, lucchese boots, and switched the PO to a Fluco shell cordovan. Have a good weekend all.


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Strap ?
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


This one: 22mm XL Panatime Black "KVLR" Style Padded Watch Strap with Black Stitching 22/22 135/85


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

JayVeeez said:


> This one: 22mm XL Panatime Black "KVLR" Style Padded Watch Strap with Black Stitching 22/22 135/85


Thank you

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Prometheus Poseidon landed this afternoon!!
*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Casual Friday w/ the Nomos



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Still...


----------



## hyper007 (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning guys...have a good one..Dave


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Evening Switch to the NauticFish White Shark 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Crepas Scuba 500.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Doing a strap drawer clear out and will be putting up a bunch of them for sale in the next day or so. Makes for a nice backdrop for what I'm wearing right now


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Hamsik (May 9, 2012)

on the tuna skin strap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*What the hell at the wake up....SNOW!!!
*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Switched TII to bracelet today
Have a good one
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Scubapro Ti 700


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wearing something indestructible for loading 56,000 pnds for my favorite client, United Van Lines










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

godfather0917 said:


> View attachment 5700074


Congratulations  

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mid day change Poljot Sturmanskie


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NotoriousAPP (Aug 20, 2015)

Just got this little gem in the mail today! CW C90 Beckett's


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dinexus said:


> Woke up in Maui with this on the wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Love the dial on this.

Keeper ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started the weekend with the very cool Nezumi Studios Voiture chrono prototype. Love the retro vibe, size and mechaquartz movement at a great price point. I can't wait to get my blue one from the Kickstarter campaign. 
Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

U1 on Sinn chronissimo strap









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. Love the dial on this.
> 
> Keeper ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


haha I'm not sure yet. It's a little big, but I really do love the dial and finishing. Beautiful watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dinexus said:


> haha I'm not sure yet. It's a little big, but I really do love the dial and finishing. Beautiful watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool man. Give it some time -

If you end up flipping it down the road. Pls let me know. You never know if time is right 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Chilly afternoon!


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*Spooky...*


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Afternoon Switch


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

godfather0917 said:


> View attachment 5700074


Nice catch brother!! I believe that is the first one here.... I spent the day with this one...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

1500hp forced induction Aquadive


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


> *What the hell at the wake up....SNOW!!!
> *


That pic has made my bucket list!! From one day to that...phenomenal.....here on the Sunshine Coast ...apart from a few metres of rain now and again...same same here this morning







...have a good one guys...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

The V-Wolf on leather 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

I received this beauty today, an awesome SEIKO Samurai ;-)

This is not titanium but stainless steel, I prefer s/s version, incredible design!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going out on a date with my wife and the B&R vintage 123 GMT

Have a great evening. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Going out on a date with my wife and the B&R vintage 123 GMT
> 
> Have a great evening.
> B
> ...


Beauty 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

All weekend...


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

And for the evening&#8230;









Regards

Cesar


----------



## blkspeed3071 (Oct 9, 2015)

It's a Tag Weekend


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

I thought I'd match the watch to my supporters jumper, to the win!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

ndw6 said:


> I thought I'd match the watch to my supporters jumper, to the win!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too.

I like NZ all black very much especially their Hakka.....


----------



## sukri131 (Jun 8, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## LeroyC (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*I still with the Poseidon
*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

He he another day at work, snow on the car and ground, going with TII again- great watch 
Arrived at work , no snow , but now its coming down.
Have a great day 
Regards
Robt 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Switching to the Pelagos, getting ready for football (American).


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

Why not a diver in the mountains...


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*Sunday Pride & Toy...*


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne silicon genII on Art's weathered canvas. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Playing PlayDoh with the kiddo this morning. Now I'm watching Miami run over my Titans and I swapped to NATO. I'm sending the bracelet off to Michael Young in Hong Kong tomorrow to be tightened up and one of the permanent links on the 6 o'clock side removed for a better fit.









Once the bracelet gets back I'm dropping it off at the local AD to be sent to Rolex for a service as it's never had one that I know of. It's going to suck being without the bracelet for a month or two and then the watch for another month or two, but once all this is done it should be practically like new. Already can't wait.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
Trusty Seiko FiftyFive Fathoms

*













​


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

"Citizen Sunday" this morning while I I was on the golf course. Wish I could say I sunk that putt...


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Just got this back from a complete movement overhaul and relume. No restoration on case, bezel or dial, same crystal. This Aqua Lung was flooded and has been sitting in the bottom of my watch box for 25 years. Nice to have it back. Absolutely love the comfort of the Beads of Rice Doxa-style bracelet and I'm really enjoying the reliable quartz movement. No fuss, no muss.

__
https://flic.kr/p/22293519971


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sunday's Sinn'n



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Good Morning. Please check this mechanical beauty:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Aquis


----------



## LeroyC (Nov 4, 2012)

Again with this awesome thing.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

The second best dress diver


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

SR today
Have a good day
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Halloween season colors this morning 
Bell & Ross vintage series 123 GMT 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Business trip to Shanghai with the Rolex Sub

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*Quick, before I scratch the acrylic crystal!*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

timetraveler said:


> *Quick, before I scratch the acrylic crystal!*
> 
> View attachment 5722050
> 
> ...


Woah! Be careful or that crown will poke your eye out !


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Panerai meets Mark McGwire shoes





















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I'll take an olive....shaken not stirred


----------



## axdrop (Jun 12, 2015)

Wearing the steinhart ocean 1 GMT black ceramic today




















Sendt fra min H60-L04 med Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

One of the most universal divers..


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

Eterna Kontiki GMT

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Tuna on green canvas NATO









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

At work with me today


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Scholes (Jun 9, 2015)

Steini today


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm stoned! Well, not really but my watch is!


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

timetraveler said:


> *Quick, before I scratch the acrylic crystal!
> *
> View attachment 5722282


Holy crown batman!

:-!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Having a hi-beat Helson day......on my left hand Shark Diver 45










On my right, Skindiver


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I haven't posted in a couple days due to travel and family etc. Pelagos, Ahoi and PO respectively, for the last several days.


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Had to take a quick lume shot of the steiny!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Pakz said:


> I'm stoned! Well, not really but my watch is!


Really sucks they never did another batch of the stone Layans!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina PVD Startimer chrono on Art's charcoal canvas. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> I haven't posted in a couple days due to travel and family etc. Pelagos, Ahoi and PO respectively, for the last several days.


If you have to choose between the Pelagos and the PO which one would it be??


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

JDCfour said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice one!


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hope everyone's week started out well.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Switched to this for the ALCS 
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Loving the dome...










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TudorTuesday with the Pelagos. 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

piranha


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Pam00312










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> If you have to choose between the Pelagos and the PO which one would it be??


Really hard to say, they are both so unique, and serve different purposes. If I absolutely had to choose only one it would probably be the PO by a slight margin, because it can be dressed up or down. The Pelagos doesn't dress up very well in my opinion, pure tool watch.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

K1; @ Coral Gables.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*Wearin' the Color Poiple today!*


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Loving this Black Kevlar Combo on the BBB!!!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## LeroyC (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

1971 Seiko LM on New Gator









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Some color for the day










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Switching to the Sumo on my homemade leather nato


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Bond-style today for this beautiful Nashville afternoon.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

rockin'ron said:


> Loving this Black Kevlar Combo on the BBB!!!


That's sweet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks!!!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

rockin'ron said:


> Loving this Black Kevlar Combo on the BBB!!!


Looks great Ron

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko Recraft









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Back to the bracelet...









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

good morning ... raining day today... time for a diver !!!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Haven't worn this for a while.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Old seiko revised
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

borealis seadragon while waiting on two borealis preorders and a crepas decomaster preorder.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning!

The Alpina Startimer chrono Fliegerstaffel 1 on Art's Whiskey Horween leather. This may be my Best Buy of 2015 










Can't wait for Halloween 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Yesterday-- a beauty AND a beast.


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*Big ol' Citizen this mornin'...*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Stolas; Harbormaster Gennaker.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*April* _*1974*_


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

PRS82 this afternoon.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

PO on absurdly expensive stock NATO. In fairness the quality and hardware are a cut above the usual aftermarket Natos.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just picked this up and I am really liking the painted sausage dial with logo, and seconds 
005 on OEM rubber for now 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Just picked this up and I am really liking the painted sausage dial with logo, and seconds
> 005 on OEM rubber for now
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome back Brice

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning!
> 
> The Alpina Startimer chrono Fliegerstaffel 1 on Art's Whiskey Horween leather. This may be my Best Buy of 2015
> 
> ...


A Beautiful Chrono in a Sea of Toll Watches is Refreshing ?️

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Just picked this up and I am really liking the painted sausage dial with logo, and seconds
> 005 on OEM rubber for now
> 
> 
> ...


Super Congrats Beautiful, I am looking now for my first Pam ... Want the buy used but may purchase new if Pam has a long warranty ... Any model recommendations ?️

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

OVM on green leather for a rainy day









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Still with orange this morning....have a good one guys


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Stuck in traffic with the Alpina


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Kontiki


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Governor said:


> Super Congrats Beautiful, I am looking now for my first Pam ... Want the buy used but may purchase new if Pam has a long warranty ... Any model recommendations ?️
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Base is Ace

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

New Armourlite in today
Incredible lume via Tritium









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Governor said:


> A Beautiful Chrono in a Sea of Toll Watches is Refreshing ?️
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you so much. Love looking at it and see the light reflect off the applied polished SS markers and faceted hands. My phone pics don't do it justice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nvrp813 said:


> Stuck in traffic with the Alpina


Splendid choice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Welcome back Brice
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


Thanks William!! The 005 with logo dial is do cool. Real retro vibe to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Congrats Brice.

Tudor BB on Hirsch Accent - great rubber strap.


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Base is Ace
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


Thanks ... Going for Base ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> Congrats Brice.
> 
> Tudor BB on Hirsch Accent - great rubber strap.


Thank you buddy!!
I must say I've been drooling over all those BBB and Black BB lately. 
I used to own the red (3 times ;-) ), but the blue is very cool, modern, clean... and the new black is retro with lots of character. Very similar yet they have their own personality. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you buddy!!
> I must say I've been drooling over all those BBB and Black BB lately.
> I used to own the red (3 times ;-) ), but the blue is very cool, modern, clean... and the new black is retro with lots of character. Very similar yet they have their own personality.


I'm very glad I consolidated my collection a bit and went for the blue BB, a little outside my typical range. The shade of blue is great and adds that bit of color without which I find a watch a little boring. Ideally, I would like to get a blue Sub 79090 like yours, or Snowflake later on in this slot - but for a first nice watch, I felt it was important to get something modern with a newer bracelet.
I'm saving up for when you get ready to flip the Pam 005 , I have the Sinn 103 acrylic already, so that's my 3-watch collection plan.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Governor said:


> Super Congrats Beautiful, I am looking now for my first Pam ... Want the buy used but may purchase new if Pam has a long warranty ... Any model recommendations ?️
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you so much Gov! 
Buying new is rough as Pam depreciates a lot and rapidly. But if it's a keeper and you find a good deal from an out of state AD then it's cool. But also it depends on the model. Some are no longer in production and so AD may not carry new. 
Tough to recommend one. 
I have had several and although I loved the base model such as the 000 and 176 for their clean dial, I found that if I am going to own one Pam only I need it to have the second hand. 176 became sort of bland after a while yet it's one of the best. Then you need to find out if u like polished SS or Ti for example. Also which style case? Luminor, radiomir, 1950.. Do u want a sub? Do you want automatic or hand wind?
I think it's best to start with a basic, Luminor case with the typical panerai shape and crown protection system. 
Do you want the cool sandwich dial feature that's a bit more modern or the painted "sausage" dial that is more retro and more classic?

Lots to figure out 
I'd suggest a Luminor, hand wound, sausage dial and second hand. If you don't need second than 000 logo or 176 Ti if you don't like polished SS. 
If you want seconds then 005 or 177.

Love the older 116. And 61. 
Tobacco dials are cool

If you have money go for the newer models with in house Mvt. But the numerals are slightly different and they have a thinner flat crystal. I prefer older versions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bba1973 (Aug 5, 2013)

Armida A2 v3 on Strapcode Super Engineer II. The "improved 2014 end links" don't make contact with the case at all and move freely.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Governor, you should also check out the Pam 512 (Radiomir) if you want something different - thin, dressy, smaller, casual and not like the typical Panerai. There is the automatic version with the micro-rotor too. If you have big wrists, get a Pam 422 or 372 - all the Panerai you ever need :-D I also like the Pam 351 Ti but very thick due to the automatic movement. From the entry-level Panerais, I like 005 and 111, also there is a new 632 entry-level Pam - check it out.


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you so much Gov!
> Buying new is rough as Pam depreciates a lot and rapidly. But if it's a keeper and you find a good deal from an out of state AD then it's cool. But also it depends on the model. Some are no longer in production and so AD may not carry new.
> Tough to recommend one.
> I have had several and although I loved the base model such as the 000 and 176 for their clean dial, I found that if I am going to own one Pam only I need it to have the second hand. 176 became sort of bland after a while yet it's one of the best. Then you need to find out if u like polished SS or Ti for example. Also which style case? Luminor, radiomir, 1950.. Do u want a sub? Do you want automatic or hand wind?
> ...


Congratulations!! That's an excellent looking piece. And really appreciate this write up. A Pam will be my next big purchase, but there are just so many options!


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Not mine, but took it for a spin around the office anyway. Awfully impressive for two hundred bucks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Evening switch to the Pelagos for some beach time with the family.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

My Grande GMT right now


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you so much Gov!
> Buying new is rough as Pam depreciates a lot and rapidly. But if it's a keeper and you find a good deal from an out of state AD then it's cool. But also it depends on the model. Some are no longer in production and so AD may not carry new.
> Tough to recommend one.
> I have had several and although I loved the base model such as the 000 and 176 for their clean dial, I found that if I am going to own one Pam only I need it to have the second hand. 176 became sort of bland after a while yet it's one of the best. Then you need to find out if u like polished SS or Ti for example. Also which style case? Luminor, radiomir, 1950.. Do u want a sub? Do you want automatic or hand wind?
> ...


Thank you so much for taking the time to share the insight and wisdom on purchasing a Pam ...

I have my homework cut out ?️

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Still with the Solar Diver.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

piranha on a mesh


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Ah, the trusty OM, my first mechanical...


----------



## nek (Apr 20, 2013)

SKX 007 right now......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Good mornin


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Good mornin


That's a stunning grey dial.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

sivart:
It's a SINN you own that watch and I don't.
Dang Dang Triple Dang it.
I'm so jealous!!!

Lou Snutt


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Wouldn't dive with it anymore but this old Seiko is fun to wear 
The real beads of rice is comfortable 
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jetrider said:


>


Great combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MattW said:


> View attachment 5751914


I am really digging these. Seem very well done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

B/OM









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Governor said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to share the insight and wisdom on purchasing a Pam ...
> 
> I have my homework cut out ?️
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No pb at all. I am by no means a Panerai expert, more a novice in fact. Just sharing my personal experience and observations based on the severa Pam I owned and those I tried on at the AD or GTG. 
Sorry for the rambling on my post. I realize bow it wasn't a very well organized reply.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Kalmar 2


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Will3020 said:


>


Damn, I did NOT need to see this. What a gorgeous blue dial.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna in traffic.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

What else but the Pam 005  though today it is on a super light and comfortable lambskin DrunkArtStraps. 
Dreaming on being on that white sand beach drinking a cocktail admiring the blue sea 

Have a great day. Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Jetrider said:


>


Beautiful 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Midnight blue burned the midnight oil, fabric strap is short and weird to resize (as John Mayer said) but so very comfortable its amazing.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

A1 with a fresh patina









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Will3020 said:


>


What model? Me gusta!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

delco714 said:


> What model? Me gusta!


Thanks; 391


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

cairoanan said:


> Damn, I did NOT need to see this. What a gorgeous blue dial.


Thank you sir ! I agree; it's one of the best blue dial Seikos' I've seen around.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Some Tuga...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Midday Switch

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

JR today










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## mrdoty (Sep 12, 2011)

slick


92degrees said:


> View attachment 1478750
> 
> 
> Copying off of Bigjamesdean's test paper.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am really digging these. Seem very well done.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


It is a nice piece. Better than the other micros I've had but it can't compete with your Pelagos or Panerai!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Doxa on Isofrane. The dog's nose sneaking into the pic.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Ahoi today for our next to last day on the island.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

capt-dim said:


>


Damn good capture

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Switcheroo, Beautiful day here in Az










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> JR today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice piece William!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Nice piece William!


Thanks Simon 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 5756106


Oozes elegance in every way.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Some dusk lume... Loving it










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

_*Sometimes older can be better...*_

Monochromatic Excellence!


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

rockin'ron said:


>


Awesome photo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Damn good capture
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


tnx mate ...!!!

... really bad day at work ...!!!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Early start to a long day.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Big crown on Friday.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Smiths for Friday
Regards
Robt 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

image uploading site


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Jerry:
Is there any watch as beautiful as the Borealis with orange treatment on the min hand?
I doubt it. hat watch yells "BUY ME"!!!!Some guys got all tha luck and own n luv the
Borealis.
BTW I could only click "Like" once. 

Lou Snutt


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

JDCfour:
And once again the Rangers cave in the 7th to tha Jays.
Can U believe it? The Pokes beat tha Giants? Will wonders
never cease to happen?

Lou Snutt
Cowtown Tx


----------



## Solicitor (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Causal Friday, my favorite day at the office , with the Pam 005 on a weathered DrunkArtStraps canvas.

TGIF



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

White Stargate on DrunkArt Charcoal Canvas.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

An old one here &#8230;










Cesar


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*A little Dutch Retro today...*


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## vizsladog (Jan 4, 2009)

Love this watch.


----------



## Rob-Red (Oct 20, 2015)

Speedmaster x-33 Skywalker


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Monster


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Planet Ocean, again on absurdly overpriced NATO.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

Citizen Nighthawk!!









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Not nearly as pretty as everybody else's, but I've been enjoying wearing lately!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Moonlight in the 30241


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

AGarcia said:


>


Currently one of my favorites that I've been admiring.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Rob-Red (Oct 20, 2015)

orangeface said:


> Not nearly as pretty as everybody else's, but I've been enjoying wearing lately!
> 
> View attachment 5770122


Love this. Warts and all.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Prometheus Poseidon... Have a great weekend guys!
*


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Zeno today
Have a good one!
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Tourby today. Getting a good soaking here from the tropical storm.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Unusual SEIKO Turtle ;-)


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

My favorite summer color in autumn.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Wearing my Deep Blue Sun Diver III 1K, just got home from kids soccer game









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

At the soccer game myself, with the Tatoskok. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

SKX- cerakoted


----------



## jrpippen (May 5, 2009)




----------



## timehasbeenkind (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

This evening with Citizen.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

oprzemyslaw said:


> Monster


*Real deal Monster! Love it!

*


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

I love it too.


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*Just another Seiko... *;-)


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Super, congratulations on your collection  very nice


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
Seiko Yobokies Everest Monster

*





​


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

timetraveler said:


> *Just another Seiko... *;-)


You said *Seiko*: the magic word! Today I am wearing a vintage pepsi.


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)

Today's Seiko


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Famous 4










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Pelagos for the evening


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Unusual SEIKO Turtle ;-)


I don't think I have ever seen this before, its beautiful!! Can you share some info on it? Thanks

Sent from my OnePlus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Just arrived...A *CASIO *_MDV-106 _and a ten dollar solid (hollow ends, but not bad) SS bracelet for a grand total of $43


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Should never have let this one go a while back, happy to own it again. 
Basically been on my wrist non stop for the last 15 days


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Keithcozz said:


> Just arrived...A *CASIO *_MDV-106 _and a ten dollar solid (hollow ends, but not bad) SS bracelet for a grand total of $43


I have this watch too. Its such a great value for a dive watch!!

Sent from my OnePlus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

Raven Deep Tech on a rainy Texas day.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

If 007 can wear a watch on a nato wearing a suit/tuxedo....









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Mmm... blue.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

And the IWC watch line.
Beautiful pieces but waaay waay above my paygrade.

Lou Snutt


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Good morning. Today calls for this big ol' beast.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Still loving the Maranez Bangla.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*NFW Shumate
*


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *NFW Shumate
> *


How do you like the watch? I was looking at purchasing either the white dial or the blue dial version


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

300T
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

SKX009 on a rainy Sunday outside of Philly today.









Sent from my OnePlus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

go pats


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today after a long Friday/Saturday, I slept in and been chilling. 
Really enjoy wearing the PVD Alpina Startimer chrono on Art's canvas. Cool combo 
Have a great Sunday everyone. 
B

Love the fall colors even though I do miss summer a lot




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

New addition. Getting a lot of wrist time.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tenge said:


>


Magnifique photo et montre

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

timetraveler said:


> *A little Dutch Retro today...*
> 
> View attachment 5765146


Really cool pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Fatboi_ET said:


> View attachment 5774002


Awesome. Prior gen model? #2?

I have the 3rd generation preordered in blue. Can't wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nvrp813 said:


> Pelagos for the evening


Nice shot of the Pelie, love the dark tones

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

rhaykal said:


> How do you like the watch? I was looking at purchasing either the white dial or the blue dial version


I like it, I have a 7.5 wrist and fit very well and confortable. Lume is one of the best I own, it's a lot of watch for the price...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

G2-07


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Zenith Defy Classic Open Grande Date Multicity! Whew!!!


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

JayVeeez said:


> Zenith Defy Classic Open Grande Date Multicity! Whew!!!


Beautiful piece.. I miss my Zenith Defy 


Jeep99dad said:


> Magnifique photo et montre
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


merci beaucoup..


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Awesome. Prior gen model? #2?
> 
> I have the 3rd generation preordered in blue. Can't wait.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Hello. Yes I went for the second gen because I wanted the mecha quartz movement. I believe yours will have a running seconds hand instead of a 24 hour indicator like mine. 
Looking forward to your pics of the blue heritage... Renderings never seem to portray colours well!


----------



## JRepsol (Nov 17, 2009)

Busted Marathon TSAR(notice the 12' o'clock indicator floating around in the face.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Keithcozz said:


>


Where did you get the bracelet from? That looks like a good complement for the 106..


----------



## Rob-Red (Oct 20, 2015)

Sporting my version of the 106 today. I have an OEM Casio Ediface bracelet on mine from another watch in my box. I also have a 106 with a Zulu on it.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

372 with a magnificent Kostas 6152 vintage 1:1 strap...its a BEAST!


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mesaboogie18 said:


> View attachment 5791746


Love that watch, the dial is stunning. Good leather braided bracelet with it too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Oupps


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

borealis


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Lou Snutt here. Wonder why there's little love for the Edox watch on this forum?
Local, TCU area jeweler is AD for Edox. But rarely see one on any wrist here in
Malfunction Junction. Are they an embargoed item?

Love their orange dialed watches


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

6309
Have a good day!
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Appreciating the fall day



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*Cheap Chronograph Elegance - Sweet Watch!*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning,
Hope you all have a great week. It's Pelagos Monday here  Love that 3-D dial. 
Have a great day. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sunning the OVM









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cairoanan said:


> Sunning the OVM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch, like the color.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Helberg CH8, again. So comfy on bracelet.

Respect


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Beautiful watch, like the color.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Brice. I'm finally learning to love the grey.

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun on DrunkArt canvas.


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Marinemaster Monday


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Tropik SS on blue canvas









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Vernon11 said:


> Beautiful.


Thanks


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)

Shogun today. I very rarely wear this one anymore and I'm trying to decide whether or not I should keep it.


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

New beater...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Erebos (Jun 2, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## atx512 (Mar 23, 2015)

Too many people have posted pictures of them so I'll save you the bandwidth... SKX009 on Jubilee haha.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Took these while walking my dog. It actually began to sprinkle a little. It is the first water my new MDV-106 has seen.



















By the way, if anyone is on the fence about this watch, cut it out. Even with the SS bracelet I put on it, it was only $43. Really solid, nice sunburst dial and a really good 120 click bezel.

I have no idea how *CASIO* is making any money on this watch.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

Raven Vintage 40mm V2 on Bond nato today. I can't wait for the Defender. Raven is amazing value for the money.


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

356 on Bulang & Sons leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Not sure if you guys will consider it a diver. But it had a screw down crown and has a 20 bar water depth rating.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Caymalam (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

seadragon


----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

SMPc


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## BCDake (Mar 26, 2015)

Bringing the Tudor O.R. Diving this morning!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
Nasty day today, rainy, cold... Can't wait for the sun to return later this week. 
Pam 005 on bridle leather today. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna Tuesday.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Tudor Black Bay black


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Just received my new (to me) OS300. This is one seriously girthy time piece. Now to get a canvas or iso first....


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Shark Diver 45 on crocodile shoes


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> Shark Diver 45 on crocodile shoes


Super Sweet Combo ... It Step's it Up 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Helson Skin Diver on some new Choice Cuts leather


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

Ronin Pilot 44 on Greg Spitz leather.

It's a good placeholder until I buy a real flieger.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Still my Citizen NY0040-25 for last 3 days. I wish to find proper blue minute hand for it.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Just walked by the Oracle convention.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Bathysphere 500

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Took the SO Chronograph off the Pro 2 bracelet and tried out a Hirsch Pure. Besides being a lot more expensive, Breitling 20mm Breitling rubber straps are just too dang short for my wrist.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

I was going to wear another watch today, so I could post something different than I have the last two days...

Then I realised that I didn't want to.


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*300 meters of quartz smooth...*


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Some more shots of the Orient S300 on this n80leather strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Cheers friends!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Home time


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Danny4 (Sep 13, 2014)

Forgot to set the date


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Dracula*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Early and rainy start to the work day


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*G. Gerlach Otago







*


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Have a good one
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Alyazirat (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mako XL.

After all these years... My first Orient! I like it!!!*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor blue sub. I don't miss my SD at this point, but I'd miss this one a lot if it was gone 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tudor blue sub. I don't miss my SD at this point, but I'd miss this one a lot if it was gone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree; that's definitely a keeper.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Cheers!


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)

Prometheus again today. So far, I'm liking this watch.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Alpina on a Heuerville Mil Green today.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1... Drilled lugs make strap changing a breeze.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Dagaz on another Choice Cuts strap

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Afternoon Switch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Scholes (Jun 9, 2015)

Steini on shell cordovan today...


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Deep Blue DM 3000mm Vintage Feel ... Cloudy Miami Beach

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

H2O Kalmar 2 OceanicTime 8000m
Yes, it is dark here.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Since saturday in a trip of working Wearing this one....









Cesar


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Earlier today.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

At my son's weekly swim lesson


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Mondaine









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

I normally wear this on an "oyster" style bracelet, but decided to try out a few other strap options this afternoon.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Preparing tomorrow's watch right now


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Steinhart Bronze all ready
Have a great Thursday!
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

piranha on a mesh


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on a Horween whiskey leather from Art. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

Just arrived yesterday









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Scholes (Jun 9, 2015)

PO today. So pissed that I nicked the bezel this weekend though :rodekaarto|


----------



## devlred (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Taken earlier this morning, waiting for the bus. I live a life of adventure!


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Spending the next three days at the Nickelodeon Suites and Sea World with the family.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Pre-moon Speedy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Lunch at the office with the A1


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

One step closer to weekend...it's a roll up the sleeves kind of day










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Still wearing the Poseidon on a Diaboliq canvas. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Skaface199 said:


> Still wearing the Poseidon on a Diaboliq canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bezel, dial, crystal... Wow!! Super photogenic!! Love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the SKX009 on a DrunkArtStrap blue canvas. Such an incredible watch for the $ and just cool looking ! 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Bronze Steinhart NAV B-Uhr
*


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

New strap from Cincy Strap Works.


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Vintage lucerne submarino










Regards !!

Enviado de meu XT890 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Tourbillion87 (May 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> The bezel, dial, crystal... Wow!! Super photogenic!! Love it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I agree. The crystal on this one is amazing. I think this one is a keeper. I feel I've finally found just the right bronze watch. I especially appreciate the 22mm lug width.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

Doxa Sub 1200T Sharkhunter. On a air dive.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Benarus Megalodon
*


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Good morning. Keeping the 007 on this black ZULU for a few days.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

View attachment DSC_5300.jpg


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Enviado de meu XT890 usando Tapatalk


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Have a good day
Regards 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Kemaal (May 28, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Friday. 
Today I am wearing the Pam 005 on one of Art's weathered canvas. 
There is just something about Pams on canvas ... actually I love canvas straps on pretty much all my watches 

TGIF !!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

triton military bronze


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*Stealthy little tuber from the British Isles...*


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Aevig Huldra for a little color on this grey Friday









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

aurora borealis


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

GuyB2 said:


> aurora borealis


I'm really close to buying the white sea Dragon!


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

Few ppl are asking about the strap on my Dweller- it's the TimeFactors "new" NATO...frickin' superb. By far THE nicest NATO's on the market. They come with beadblast hardware but refinishing to a polish or brushed finish takes 5 minutes with a cape cod cloth and a scotchbrite pad. The buckle has a fixed bar and is sewn in, IMO these are a perfect match for any high-end timepiece.




















Jetrider said:


>


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Hanhart manual wind chronograph. Love the big crown, asymmetric pushers and beautifully finished dial!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

I love Friday traffic! Gives me plenty of opportunities to stare at this beauty.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Resco Manus.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Been wearing the SKX007 regularly lately but decided to swap it up today and wear the Speedy on bracelet. Ready for a great Halloween weekend!


----------



## RINGO (Feb 22, 2009)

Crepas banana










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jetrider said:


>


Nice shot of a great diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Scurfa DiverOne SS Gen2. Love the dome Paul did a great job IMO.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

panerai7 said:


>


Take good care of it for me buddy ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

This one...










Goodnight to all

Enviado desde mi Aquaris E6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rob-Red (Oct 20, 2015)

Scuba Dude - with a Casio MDV106 rubber strap


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

In Orlando with the family.










And the money shot.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Sea Ram 500 Automatic for Halloween
*_


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Rob-Red (Oct 20, 2015)

Marathon?



NSG1Tausend said:


> "For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

My latest


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## GazDXB (Mar 2, 2015)

Christopher Ward Trident C60 Vintage, picked up yesterday used. Nice enoigh, love the colours and the leather strap. Brief respite from my quest for Tudor sub. Will try in on Nato when novelty wears off
.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GazDXB said:


> Christopher Ward Trident C60 Vintage, picked up yesterday used. Nice enoigh, love the colours and the leather strap. Brief respite from my quest for Tudor sub. Will try in on Nato when novelty wears off
> .
> View attachment 5849418


That looks really good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Halloween my friends!
I'm starting with my favorite watch of all times  on a Heuerville green classic strap. I'll switch to something more Halloweeny and orangy later 
Have a wonderful day!
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Happy Halloween my friends!
> I'm starting with my favorite watch of all times  on a Heuerville green classic strap. I'll switch to something more Halloweeny and orangy later
> Have a wonderful day!
> B
> ...


This one and your Vulcain are probably my favorite watches among the (many  ) you've had. 
What's the price for one of these in great condition of you don't mind me asking?

Is the buying process as painful as for a vintage Rolex, where you basically have to beg people to please take your money or is it better?

Thanks!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

315 for Halloween (kinda has a nice ring to it)









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

757 on W&W strap









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

Cheapo Ronin Pilot on cheap but really comfortable Nato.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Will3020 said:


>


This ought to be a thread - what watch would a horror movie villain wear?

Hmmmm, for Jason maybe a G Shock









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

cairoanan said:


> This ought to be a thread - what watch would a horror movie villain wear?
> 
> Hmmmm, for Jason maybe a G Shock
> 
> ...


It is. It's a WRUW thread.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I've been wearing this for like a month straight. Unbelievable, first time it has happened in a couple years. 
After being extraordinarily unlucky with my previous two 6r15 movements (off by 30 seconds per day), this one is a freaking machine, it has gained 40 seconds in around a month.


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Happy Halloween!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

castlk said:


> _*Sea Ram 500 Automatic for Halloween
> *_


That lum shot tho


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

merl said:


> My latest


Model? I like it!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Happy Halloween 







*


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

This, until it's time to carve pumpkins -- then will switch to something on a bracelet.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Aquatimer


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Cannot beat the 'grab and go' convenience of a Quartz








....And this is the judgement: the light has come into the world, and people loved the darkness rather than the light because their works were evil. For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light, lest his works should be exposed.
John 3:19-20 ESV


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

delco714 said:


> Model? I like it!


Spb029


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy Halloween! Had to wear the Monster today for some scary yard work. ****ty pictures for a ****ty job.


----------



## Rob-Red (Oct 20, 2015)

'Tis the season.... Halloween theme Edifice with Zulu strap.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Enjoy Halloween!
Alpina on Drew canvas.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

A6 tonight for work
Regards
Robt 

















"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Happy Halloween, just got done carving pumpkins.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Got it today !! Love it. What a treat.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Prometheus Poseidon
*


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Pro5513 (Sep 14, 2015)

Last day in my hand. I am trading it for a ND with some cash.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Seiko Sunday ... Seiko 5 ... 50th Anniversary









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jossta (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

VE; Ekranoplan on thick mesh.


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

triton bronze


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## kulpret (Feb 11, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I put a Heuerville classic strap on the NezumiStudios Voiture proto and really like this combo too. 
Have a great Sunday. 
B


















Really dig the 3D dial with the recessed subdials. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Love that Black Bay Blue, blowfish. I still find myself daydreaming about one often. Maybe one day.

Today I went Speedy Pro. The B&R Bands chestnut vintage classic strap goes together with my Red Wing 1907 Classics like peanut butter and jelly.


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

A1 brass









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

63
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Ahoi today, and this evening while making some spicy shrimp.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)

Prometheus Manta Ray

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Strap change today. I still prefer a bracelet, but must admit the NATO strap is growing on me. I also find the NATO more comfortable than the Zulu, so might be looking into some different color options soon. Hope everyone has a good upcoming week.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

T-hunter said:


>


Love this combo. Could you tell me where you got this strap and which strap it is? Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Tin cans and string


----------



## Jax (Oct 22, 2009)

You guys might need to tell me if its a dive watch or not, but it's the divey-est watch I've got.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jax said:


> You guys might need to tell me if its a dive watch or not, but it's the divey-est watch I've got.
> 
> View attachment 5865282


Really nice watch, but it's not a diver. Pretty solid pilot watch though.


----------



## Jax (Oct 22, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Really nice watch, but it's not a diver. Pretty solid pilot watch though.


I feel like it's more diver-ish and less pure pilot than the Damaskos with numbers and the pilot "triangle" marker at 12:00, but it clearly has pilot hands and a pilot bidirectional bezel. Anyways I thought maybe it could fit in okay here. It's a great watch indeed.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Got tired of the Isofrane.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m
*


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

maranez


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jax said:


> You guys might need to tell me if its a dive watch or not, but it's the divey-est watch I've got.
> 
> View attachment 5865282


Don't care! It's hot and I'm glad you are sharing it with us 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

AlpinaMonday with the Startimer Fliegerstaffel 1 chrono on a brown Horween suede DrunkArtStraps, on a super grey and rainy Monday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jax (Oct 22, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> AlpinaMonday with the Startimer Fliegerstaffel 1 chrono on a brown Horween suede DrunkArtStraps, on a super grey and rainy Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking watch. Too bad all of the Alpinas seem to be too big for me.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Scholes (Jun 9, 2015)

.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

63
Regards 
Robt 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

007 on black Zulu 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*A little retro flash-back...*

























Replacement dial leaves something to be desired. But overall, a decent resto...


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

Dbl post]


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jax said:


> Great looking watch. Too bad all of the Alpinas seem to be too big for me.


Thanks. 
My wrist is 7" wrist and it works but that's how big (more exactly long) as if want to go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jax (Oct 22, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks.
> My wrist is 7" wrist and it works but that's how big (more exactly long) as if want to go.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


 Yeah mines 6.75. I almost bought an alpine chronograph (41mm) but the lug to lug was longer than my 42mm Damasko and would have been just a few mm too log for me so I'm glad I caught that before ordering. They're great looking watches though.


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## OPIC (Jul 3, 2015)

need to let it go


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

Enjoying the view!!














Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

MPP on Magrette leather









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## jossta (Mar 28, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Newest arrival


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Do you own shares of H2O Danny? 
If not you should lol. 
Great piece, like this one a lot


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Another dive watch..


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Couldn't decide which photo to share, so sharing both


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Helberg CH8. Got it Saturday and can't seem to take it off.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am going with the Scurfa SS D1 Gen2 tonight, on a pretty old Drew canvas. 
Paul did a very job with this one, it's my favorite of the 3 in fact! The dome adds great depth to the dial and the new proportions work real well too.

I so need a vacation on that beach 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## NotSure (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

? time ️










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*G. Gerlach Otago
*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

TII
Have a good one!
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Never let the sun catch you sleeping...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I went for the Tudor Pelagos this morning. Had planned on wearing it on leather and canvas but still have to take it off the bracelet. 
Another nasty day here, we hit a rain record yesterday, but gotta love the fall colors.

Have a great day. Brice



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

piranha


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Getting ready for a long day of DDD - desk diving duty 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Another foggy morning today


----------



## Scholes (Jun 9, 2015)

Steini keeping me company on a dark, rainy Tuesday...


----------



## Tonino (Jun 30, 2015)

Aquis.


----------



## KansasKid97 (Oct 28, 2015)

Loving my new Vostok as I "study". Using an old Casio strap but I just ordered a Hadley Roma strap for it.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Gonna miss this daily hand arrangement...
'til "spring ahead" anyway.









Respect


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

OVM on green strapcode canvas Zulu. Was a four ring strap, but is now a three ring for height issues.









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

This weirdo again!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Prometheus: Manta Ray. Love that orange dial...


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

My poor man Rolex....









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Alpina PVD Startimer on a Horween suede strap by DrunkArtStraps!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Another Alpina on an aftermarket strap:


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

SubC at work, hope this new piece will hold up as good as the Good ole Sub

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Halios Laguna


----------



## maritime (Aug 30, 2011)

Yema Superman Quartz vintage diver!
still diving with me after 35 years of life!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Seiko 6309-7040 Camo Mod
*


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

A6
Have a great day 
Regards 
Robt 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

When the night has come
and the land is dark
and the moon is the only light we'll see
no i won't be afraid, no i won't be afraid
just as long as you stand, stand by me










Sent by my iPharato 6sexy


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the Alpina Startimer Fliergerstaffel 1 on Art's black pebbled Horween leather. 
Have a great day. Brice




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

borealis scorp


----------



## Scholes (Jun 9, 2015)

Not a diver, but here's what I'm wearing :-d


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Sub-c today









Regards

Cesar


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Went for a run with the G-Shock yesterday morning.








Then swapped to the Speedy Pro yesterday afternoon and it hasn't left my wrist since--from playground hang time with my daughter to tool watch duties at work. 






















Missing the Sub and can't wait for it to get back from service. I foresee a swap to the SKX007 this afternoon.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Can't keep it off !!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Casio MDV106-1A on an inexpensive but pretty robust metal bracelet.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Speedmaster Automatic, my first Swiss mechanical watch. A wedding gift from my wife 22 years ago. She wanted to get me a Speedy Pro but at the time I thought it was to big! (How times have changed.) I wore it every day for the first 10 years, until I received a Speedy Pro sapphire sandwich for our 10th anniversary. For our 20th I received a pre-moon 321 Speedy.

I wonder what 30 will bring???










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Treated my strap to a new watch.


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

This chunk of steel


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

phosfiend said:


> This chunk of steel


Really good combo


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## WEHAWKINS (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Barbos Marine Blue
*


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## JetsonGospel (Sep 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Let's brighten this grey and rainy Thursday with the B&R 123 GMT on a OEM Orange strap 
Have a great day. Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today &#8230;










Regards

Cesar


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

In Vancouver this week...


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

My 1974 Seiko Navigator $20.00 USD garage find...or should I say cars ashtray find....



& finished my new paver patio extension










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

6309 on Heoric18 strap









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

From Outer Space


----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Only 100m and no screw down crown, wonder if it would survive a swim.

SRP607


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

grand ocean


----------



## ATXWatch (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*Offering up wrist-time to the Son of Zeus today...*


----------



## BCDake (Mar 26, 2015)

You guessed it, but now with more German sausage!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## WEHAWKINS (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

SMITHS
Regards 
Robt 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Sorry, once again...


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Fat boy...


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I am wearing the affordable and cool looking Mondaine. I like the raised black rectangle hour markers.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

T-hunter said:


> Fat boy...


This pic makes me miss mine John

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Have a great day
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Test driving the new swiss-made Blacklist Streetmatic prototype for a few days. 
It wears really well and specs are impressive for the current price (Kickstarter $499). There aren't too many micros made in Switzerland, and even fewer Swiss made and equipped with an ETA 2824! $499 is a steal IMHO. 
Sorry for the indoor Q&D 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Breaking Down









Sent by my iPharato 6sexy


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m 
*


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

post a picture


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

piranha on a mesh


----------



## Hamsik (May 9, 2012)

Got a new strap. very happy


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Scuba dude... for some much needed yard work before the rain comes!


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

757 diapal for Friday! 









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF

I hadn't worn a NATO on a Pam in a long time but I won this C&B leather strap. I like the distressed look and the thickness is spot on too so I thought I'd give it a go! I like it.

Have a great day. Brice 

















(Yes, I am stopped at a red light  )










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

Christopher Ward Worldtimer.

Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## sbarnold (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

A little bit of a later gram, but this has been getting a lot of time.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

OD chrono:










But tried this on today, I still feel like it's over engineered, but it wore much nicer than expected:


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*This one gets way more than its fair share of wrist-time for some reason. Maybe 'cause I like it?

*


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

New to me. 









Sent from my iPhone using tin cans and string.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

My Aquadive


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

calwatchguy said:


> A little bit of a later gram, but this has been getting a lot of time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Trusty ol Sumo. My least expensive watch but one of the favorites.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Afternoon Switch to a New Arrival









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Awesome sunset with G. Gerlach Otago
*


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

nvrp813 said:


> Trusty ol Sumo. My least expensive watch but one of the favorites.


The lines of this watch never cease to amaze me. One of these days I'll cave and buy the damn thing.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Stumbled on this thread in the feed. Yesterday's photo but same steel on my wrist. The Oris Aquis Date 43mm in black. Love the watch and the brand deeply.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Phew! Finally the weekend!! 

NezumiStudios Voiture prototype on a WWII leather Drewstraps.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

New arrival in the mail today (strap, not the watch).


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos with Doug our overgrown whatever he is, we've had him now for almost four years. So glad it's the weekend, this week has been brutal. I hope everyone has a relaxing and serene break from the rat race.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

This .........
Hagw
Regards
Robt 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Laguna


----------



## maritime (Aug 30, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 5890114


Very vintage portholes style! What movement does it hold?


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Saturday morning & the oak's forest









Sent by my iPharato 6sexy


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Tuna


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Single hand


----------



## maritime (Aug 30, 2011)

My good old 35 years old French fighter pilot Pulsar!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice tudor brother!! Wearing this one for the weekend....

















Regards

Cesar


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

Vintage Casio DW-400 from 1993 I think


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

cesar scarambone said:


> Nice tudor brother!!
> Cesar


Thank you Cesar ! Your collection is amazing.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Will3020 said:


>


Stunning shot.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

That_Turtle said:


> Stunning shot.


Thanks


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

New arrival.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Dad is in town, dinner with the future inlaw and the SO

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## blkspeed3071 (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Late grandfather's Tissot Seastar T12 I put on a coordinating NATO style strap.


----------



## jannen (Jun 12, 2014)

Just got mine today! So happy with this beautiful piece.

Longines Legend Diver (date)


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tiagu said:


> View attachment 5925570


I've worn this exact same combo 
It's hot!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

iam7head said:


> View attachment 5926154
> 
> 
> View attachment 5926162
> ...


That's hot!! Classy too. 
Man your collection has skyrocketed up the past year or two  love it. You have great taste if I may say

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning all
Hope you are doing great. It's a really nasty Saturday here, lots of rain and grey skies again. 
I had to wear a real dive watch to tackle the rain... :lol: you never know what kind of damage them rain drops will do to your watch 
I really like this GenII SS Diver One. Paul changed the proportions and it wears more like a SD but it's super cool. The added dome, inclined bezel really take it up a notch too. 
Enjoy the weekend. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I've worn this exact same combo
> It's hot!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks again Brice. Your wonderful wrist shots are responsible for this.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Putting this new NATO to work today.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Tourby on this rainy Saturday.


----------



## Kemaal (May 28, 2014)

Seiko goes to sauna.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning all
> Hope you are doing great. It's a really nasty Saturday here, lots of rain and grey skies again.
> I had to wear a real dive watch to tackle the rain... :lol: you never know what kind of damage them rain drops will do to your watch
> I really like this GenII SS Diver One. Paul changed the proportions and it wears more like a SD but it's super cool. The added dome, inclined bezel really take it up a notch too.
> ...


Man that is nice.

Newbie here, finally able to post pics. Goodness gracious y'all got some nice watches. But yup, ended up picking up the ole stock Seiko SKX007 this morning....









Had to choose between the other daily divers from the box....



























Have a great weekend everyone.​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BevoWatch said:


> Man that is nice.
> 
> Newbie here, finally able to post pics. Goodness gracious y'all got some nice watches. But yup, ended up picking up the ole stock Seiko SKX007 this morning....
> 
> ...


Thanks and congrats on the 007. It's a great watch and must have in a WIS collection. Big Bang for the buck and awesome style too. 
I have the 009 and love it. I particularly enjoy wearing it on canvas and blue NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Thank you jeep99dad. Well, it seems like everybody has the SKX007 or the 009 or both but it's a good one so it will remain in the rotation. Still a strong favorite among my few divers collection. I'm intrigued with that Scurfa, very nice.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Just headed to the gym


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Wore the Monster on a great day of Bass fishing.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

1watchaholic said:


>


Awesome!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

SKX-cerakote on digital camo Zulu









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## SQtoyota (Oct 30, 2015)

Melbourne flinders


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Switched out shoes from Brown to a black rivet style
Have a good Sunday
Regards
Robt 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Went out for dinner at our favorite sushi spot and got back just in time for the Alabama/LSU game. It's a big one for us Bama fans. Favorite sushi spot, favorite team, one of my favorite beers and my favorite watch accompanying me through it all--the Speedy Pro.


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*Right now, and since 0500. My wrist is getting tired!*

:-d

*Geaux Tigers!!! ;-)
*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Good evening! Closing off the day with an Oris Aquis, a beautiful Oris book, and an equally beautiful Old Fashioned. There's a reason why these are called classics.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

joshuagull said:


> Went out for dinner at our favorite sushi spot and got back just in time for the Alabama/LSU game. It's a big one for us Bama fans. Favorite sushi spot, favorite team, one of my favorite beers and my favorite watch accompanying me through it all--the Speedy Pro.
> View attachment 5932730


I'm going to keep a closer look on cable for these games now........


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

114060 vs 14060 ;-)


----------



## angelo (Feb 10, 2006)

Luxmento Naylamp.

Wish you all a happy Sunday!


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

iam7head said:


> 114060 vs 14060 ;-)


Great duo! Love both. But if I had to pick one it'd be the 14060 primarily due to the more fluid and elegant lugs, the uber comfortable bracelet that conforms to the wrist and it's a classic  
But either way, win-win they are both super versatile icons and great 1-watch


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Great duo! Love both. But if I had to pick one it'd be the 14060 primarily due to the more fluid and elegant lugs, the uber comfortable bracelet that conforms to the wrist and it's a classic
> But either way, win-win they are both super versatile icons and great 1-watch


I'd definitely take the old fella too


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Great duo! Love both. But if I had to pick one it'd be the 14060 primarily due to the more fluid and elegant lugs, the uber comfortable bracelet that conforms to the wrist and it's a classic
> But either way, win-win they are both super versatile icons and great 1-watch


Hi mate, you read my mind. I love the new bracelet and maxi dial but the supercase felt less refined. The missing chamfer edge and taping really throws me off.

I am still on the fence on this one but the good thing is that I have both now so I get to pick  perhaps a proper 5513 will fix the itch.

Jay

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

Revue Thommen GMT chrono


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's hot!! Classy too.
> Man your collection has skyrocketed up the past year or two  love it. You have great taste if I may say
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Brice, the collection is at that point again which I am looking to down size and move up. I am hoping to bag a Daytona or BP FF in blue next year.  Oh well, still has some time to figure out what to buy between now and the annual bonus.

Which means some of the watch gotta go 

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

iam7head said:


> Hi mate, you read my mind. I love the new bracelet and maxi dial but the supercase felt less refined. The missing chamfer edge and taping really throws me off.
> 
> I am still on the fence on this one but the good thing is that I have both now so I get to pick  perhaps a proper 5513 will fix the itch.
> 
> ...


No brainer. 5513 for the win 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the Blacklist Prototype with blue accents, visiting me for a bit 
I wasn't a fan of the bracelet, rarely am (so nothing bad about this particular one), so I selected a few straps to try it on starting with this Heuerville blue classic and love the look. 
Have a great Sunday. 
B


















They kept the CF dial uncluttered and added raised hour markers and numerals that work well with it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Going Ikea diving.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

No surprise here.


----------



## lozenlo (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

iam7head, count me among the advocates for the 14060 over the 114060. I like both but much prefer the more elegant lugs and crown guards as well as the old school bracelet, drilled lug holes, slightly raised sapphire, aluminum bezel and even the non-maxi dial and hands over the new version (although I do prefer the lume, durability of ceramic and adjustability of the bracelet on the newer one, but it lacks the charm and vintage feel of the 14060 to me).

Went out to church with the family, lunch, play time with the kiddo and now back in time to catch the second half of the Titans/Saints game. Sundays are my favorite day of the week. I used to hate the Speedy on bracelet and much preferred it on straps or NATO but I've really grown to love it on bracelet while my 14060M is out for service.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Wore the Casio MDV diver for golf this morning then switched back to the Omega SMP.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

screenshot windows


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Hexa with new shoes 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Afternoon switch to the beautiful Pam 005 on an old saddle leather Drewstraps. 
Have a good evening. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GO senator sixties on custom chromexel strap to close out the weekend.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

tiagu said:


> Thank you Cesar ! Your collection is amazing.


Thanks for that! Here today, an old gentleman &#8230;









Regards

Cesar


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

thorne said:


>


Nice shot man!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Morning paddle with my 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSB123 (Jul 2, 2014)

SMPc Blue


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Sometimes...I like to strip the patina and pretend I have a new watch.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## ArchiSam (Oct 14, 2015)

MG Seebataillon on Marinus bracelet.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

r


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing the Blacklist Prototype with blue accents, visiting me for a bit
> I wasn't a fan of the bracelet, rarely am (so nothing bad about this particular one), so I selected a few straps to try it on starting with this Heuerville blue classic and love the look.
> Have a great Sunday.
> B
> ...


How thick are these Brice?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Seiko 7002-7039, worn every day since 1995. She's on her victory lap, about to be retired. Lume is no longer visible in water or at night.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

With custom leather jeans strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## maritime (Aug 30, 2011)

Like that!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Enjoying my new Omega SMP! Looking forward to seeing Robert Cray in concert tonight.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

calwatchguy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. She is gorgeous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cmann_97 said:


> How thick are these Brice?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


12mm. Watch size and proportions are great IMO. It wears very nice.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another day of rain and it's cold too...
Need a 500m diver to tackle those rain drops ;-)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

grand ocean


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Pelagos


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Stayin with the weekend watch
Have a good one
Regards 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

U1 on olive W&W leather









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## cunawarit (Mar 22, 2008)

My Orient Mako


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 5902866


Simply a Beautiful Blue Tool 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

panerai7 said:


> Pelagos


That's hot! Tell your strap maker he's a stud


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Newest arrival today care of DMCBanshee.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Danny T said:


> Newest arrival today care of DMCBanshee.


Nice shot Danny, wear it in great health!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Danny T said:


> That's hot! Tell your strap maker he's a stud


 lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Big Date PVD chrono on a brown DrunkArtStraps canvas.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sinn 356









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

A grail has arrived. There are others to be had, but this will do for now.


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

This guy yet again for the evening. Just so comfortable on the perlon.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

That_Turtle said:


> A grail has arrived. There are others to be had, but this will do for now.


Congrats on the pick up, it suits your wrist well. This has quickly been turning into a grail of mine as well. Enjoy it


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

^That is just hideous.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

Hamilton & Leather strap









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

scorp


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vintage Tuesday starts with the blue Tudor sub on a green Heuerville classic leather strap.

Have a great day. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> ^That is just hideous.


That's not cool. :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Mrs Rockmastermike with the SM300 on stingray at an Auburn event last night













Mr Rockmastermike with the Grand Seiko Diver


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Another Sinn...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Grey day here , need some late fall colour
love this watch.
Have a good one, 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sandwich



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

This thread is close to being moved to the Seiko forum.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

009 today









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 5959466


That's HOT    

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Pam351


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

^^ nice Art^^

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

This just came in from f29 yesterday. It'll probably be on my wrist for a couple days. The strap is a bit long so I'm trying to figure out an alternative option. 23mm lugs are a bit of a hassle though.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dann1101 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MattW said:


> View attachment 5961266


I really like these more and more. I wish I could try one on to check size on the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

dann1101 said:


> Hi..
> View attachment 5961418


Nice colors & love those shoes

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

images


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using tin cans and string.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Harpoon 
*


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's not cool. :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I totally agree with you Sir Jeep Dad ...

How could someone have the audacity to make such a demeaning negative comment ...

As gentlemen collectors we celebrate each other , our diverse taste and show respect for another at all times.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> ^That is just hideous.


How could you have the audacity to make such a demeaning and negative comment ...

As gentlemen collectors we celebrate each other , our diverse taste and show respect for another at all times.

You comment is unwarranted and unprofessional .

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

:-!


Governor said:


> How could you have the audacity to make such a demeaning and negative comment ...
> 
> As gentlemen collectors we celebrate each other , our diverse taste and show respect for another at all times.
> 
> ...


I know, right. So spot on. Watch collecting is just such a small part of my life but it is utterly fun. I would never deny anyone the same enjoyment. I love this thread specially because anyone can post their collection and they are all fine. I'd own every single one in a heartbeat if I could! Please carry on gentlemen.:-!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

a bit surprised about that harsh comment, usually blowfish89 is a gentleman

I agree with you about the spirit that we should have in a forum like this



Governor said:


> How could you have the audacity to make such a demeaning and negative comment ...
> 
> As gentlemen collectors we celebrate each other , our diverse taste and show respect for another at all times.
> 
> ...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I missed the smiley. Take it easy and carry on please. Just call it a bad day and cut me some slack, will ya?


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

delco714 said:


> This thread is close to being moved to the Seiko forum.
> View attachment 5959898


Tell me about it. Take away the Seiko's and the micros and the F74 would all but disappear.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Here's one to help the ratio


----------



## Tourbillion87 (May 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vintage Tuesday part 2:
Omega Seamaster chrono cal 1040


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Something cool (and weird) to show you guys from a small local shop. Heuer Calculator.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Taking the wife for drinks










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> ^That is just hideous.


Not nice. Remember: if you've nothing good to say...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Vintage Tuesday part 2:
> Omega Seamaster chrono cal 1040
> 
> 
> ...


Cool watch! Gotta ask about that strap though. Love it. Who made it and what's the color called?


----------



## HYLANDER (Feb 4, 2012)

Cobra de Calibre 3Gen


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> Cool watch! Gotta ask about that strap though. Love it. Who made it and what's the color called?


Thanks. 
I have no idea  it's brown.
It's one of Art's early strap. We need to ask him what leather it is 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Ready for tomorrow.
Lest We Forget.


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Driving back from a late night swim...










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Something cool (and weird) to show you guys from a small local shop. Heuer Calculator.


That's a Calculator? Man, I thought there would be no math around here.


----------



## CSB123 (Jul 2, 2014)

8500 AT


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

this is the blowfish I know 
I know you are one of the good guys



blowfish89 said:


> I missed the smiley. Take it easy and carry on please. Just call it a bad day and cut me some slack, will ya?





watermanxxl said:


> Not nice. Remember: if you've nothing good to say...


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NFW Shumate


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

dragon of the sea.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

New toys 

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

really enjoying the SMPc


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Marinemaster today


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

GS 



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's a Tunarific Veteran's Day! Thanks to all those who have served.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Wearing a jacket that match with the Watch hehehe...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Desk diver


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
Experiencing a bit of an 'indian summer' :









...was 30ºC at Deep Water Bay on Sunday. Not too shabby for November. b-)









- & of course, still wearing "Right Now!" :-d


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

typo




Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

watchdaddy1 said:


> GS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude you have a great watch collection!


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

watchdaddy1 said:


> GS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely Beautiful

This is My Current Focus ... 
Current and Vintage Seiko Grails ... 
I

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Aggie88 said:


> Desk diver


Sports medicine physical day?


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

watchdaddy1 said:


> GS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude you have a great watch collection!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Forty-five year old Timex Electronic (M41 movement) happily ticking away.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

delco714 said:


> Dude you have a great watch collection!!


Thank you Brother

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Governor said:


> Absolutely Beautiful
> 
> This is My Current Focus ...
> Current and Vintage Seiko Grails ...
> ...


Thank you.
You won't be disappointed

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you to all veterans around the world and those who serve today as well as their families.

Blacklist Streetmatic prototype on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Love this watch!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Thank you.
> You won't be disappointed
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk












Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Afternoon Switch to the Orca on Black Sharkskin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

wellyite said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh man, love the doxa, I've been after one, but it seems buying and not selling is a positive feedback loop in my homeostasis. Alas, I will settle for a more economical orange, but that doxa is just awesome. Nice one!

Dominic

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Pick from earlier today










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Just arrived - under $45 from Amazon









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Sorry to add to the Seiko-lovefesf but I threw the SKX007J back on the Endmill because I'm going to be selling the bracelet and needed photos (I think I'm selling it at least--I prefer the super jubilee as it's more original to the watch's factory jubilee bracelet, but man does this Endmill Presedential-style bracelet fit the curves of the SKX so well). Anyhow, I took some photos then took the Speedy Pro off to put the 007 on. Riding with the SKX for the rest of the day.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

JDCfour said:


> Afternoon Switch to the Orca on Black Sharkskin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An orca and shark. Sheesh, are you Aquaman or Man from Atlantis or something? ;-) Man, that's an awesome combo.


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*Been naked all day, 'til "Right Now"...*


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Aquadive Bathyscaphe 100








Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

WatchNRolla said:


>


Nice black case!


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Wearing the GD350 at work. I'll switch over to the AD when I get home in the morning👍

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Halios Laguna at sunset


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

maranez


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Longines on the rainy morning.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*New Day... Same Diver!

What!?!*


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

Kontiki GMT, the one and only!!









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

joshuagull said:


> Sorry to add to the Seiko-lovefesf but I threw the SKX007J back on the Endmill because I'm going to be selling the bracelet and needed photos (I think I'm selling it at least--I prefer the super jubilee as it's more original to the watch's factory jubilee bracelet, but man does this Endmill Presedential-style bracelet fit the curves of the SKX so well). Anyhow, I took some photos then took the Speedy Pro off to put the 007 on. Riding with the SKX for the rest of the day.
> 
> View attachment 5974938
> 
> View attachment 5974946


The SKX 007j versions are becoming very scarce and the prices are escalating ... 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Deep Blue DM 3000mm on Blue Nato

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Mako XL on leather Zulu

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

On black alligator for a change of pace


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

Pam 005 on a DrewStraps saddle leather. 
This one is my favorite Pam so far and I think it needs to be brushed to be perfect  ?

Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

None more black with the SBDB009 today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good morning gentlemen, a nice crisp morning to start the day._


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

image hosting site no sign up


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Blue Sea Snake today









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

A few more as I render out stuff for a client:


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Staying with the 300 T pro today 
Dreary rainy VERY windy day 
So the picture is B&W
Have a good day 
Regards
Robt 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

BB in black


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Anonimo for the afternoon



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


Very nice combo William!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Very nice combo William!


Thank you Brother

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)

Sitting at the airport.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blacklist Streetmatic proto on Drew's carbon black saddleback leather. 
Have a great evening. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Shooting range, Yard work and garage cleanup tonight!! Capped off with a nicely aged Bells Hop Slam!!


----------



## CSB123 (Jul 2, 2014)

36000 bph!


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

skx009 with the bezel of my first watch (which was an skx173 that i found washed up on a beach)


----------



## zfromvan (May 9, 2014)

My new Aquis, was looking at this watch for months and an AD gave me a price I couldn't refuse! Love it!!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

William Ayin said:


> View attachment 5988418
> 
> skx009 with the bezel of my first watch (which was an skx173 that i found washed up on beach)


That is so cool.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Beachcombing


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

banderor said:


> View attachment 5982610


That's stunning!


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

piranha


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning WUS!!

TGIF. Work has been intense so I'm ready for the weekend 

Bell & Ross 123 GMT on B&R strap for casual Friday.

Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

From Outer Space


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning WUS!!
> 
> TGIF. Work has been intense so I'm ready for the weekend
> 
> ...


Love the shirt and strap match up.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

My latest pick up









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Lew (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Happy Friday the 13th..


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Finally posting a diver...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DVC (Mar 17, 2014)

After searching for a long time, I finally acquired my grail diver...


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

SR1200
Have a good day
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## usfpaul82 (May 7, 2013)

Trying out brown 1 piece strap today


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Tuna on Di-Modell leather

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

VE; Lunokhod 2. Love that "multi-engine" Soprod quartz.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> VE; Lunokhod 2. Love that "multi-engine" Soprod quartz.


Wow! I always wondered if I'd ever see the Lunokhod 2 on this thread! 
Would love to own the yellow dial version. 
Please can you post a night shot of the dial?


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Fatboi_ET said:


> Wow! I always wondered if I'd ever see the Lunokhod 2 on this thread!
> Would love to own the yellow dial version.
> Please can you post a night shot of the dial?


I'll try not to forget... It's not "C3 strength" mind you...but, it's definitely legible throughout the night. Great movement too.


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Time to get this one off the NATO and on some leather! One of the first straps I made for this watch, but super comfy.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_About to tackle the yard this afternoon so I can enjoy some college ball tomorrow...








Have a great and safe weekend everyone._b-)​


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

I've had no luck taking this off...










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Guess what time is it?

Time for a kick ass lobster dinner.

Great day here in Key Largo.















Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Just ran across the perfect SKX007 bracelet combo--a Strapcode Endmill with a Monster clasp. It's Seiko bracelet nirvana for me visually and comfort-wise.






























Happy Friday the 13th y'all!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

joshuagull said:


> Just ran across the perfect SKX007 bracelet combo--a Strapcode Endmill with a Monster clasp. It's Seiko bracelet nirvana for me visually and comfort-wise.
> 
> View attachment 5998658
> 
> ...


That's just perfect!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

joshuagull said:


> Just ran across the perfect SKX007 bracelet combo--a Strapcode Endmill with a Monster clasp. It's Seiko bracelet nirvana for me visually and comfort-wise.
> 
> View attachment 5998658
> 
> ...


That's just perfect!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina on Drew canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Saturday arvo cycle and swim in the Regional park.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

DVC said:


> After searching for a long time, I finally acquired my grail diver...


Congrats mate...they are a phenomenally hard wearing piece !! Enjoy it here's mine...what number did you get if you don't mind?


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

This today


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Sumo Blue


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Aviator


----------



## DVC (Mar 17, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Congrats mate...they are a phenomenally hard wearing piece !! Enjoy it here's mine...what number did you get if you don't mind?


Thank you! Mine's #98










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Bronze 
Have a good one 
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Crepas Scuba 500 for Auburn vs. Georgia. Got







to have me some orange accents! May go to mint orange dial Bulova Snorkel from '70 later. War Eagle!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

Nice and sunny saturday


----------



## CSB123 (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#PrayForFrance
I hope they catch those bastards who carried out those acts of terrors. This angers me to a point I can't express.

I'll be alternating these two pilot Alpina Chronographs, both on DrunkArtStraps canvas.

B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Cheers










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Cheers










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good morning everyone. 


















Wishing everyone a monster weekend.b-)_​


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Heading to the farmer's market. This blue really loves the sunlight.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started with the "panda" Alpina chrono for my grand son's first birthday party. 
We'll appreciate this happy event today even more so given the sadness, anger and frustration we feel after the terrorist attacks in France. Let's enjoy family and happy moments and be thankful for them. 









Love the dial and hands









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

My beloved SMP midsize with a beautiful blue perlon strap









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Raking


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

#Pray4France

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## DVC (Mar 17, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> #PrayForFrance
> I hope they catch those bastards who carried out those acts of terrors. This angers me to a point I can't express.
> 
> I'll be alternating these two pilot Alpina Chronographs, both on DrunkArtStraps canvas.
> ...


Nice...love the straps too.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Planted on the couch with an old friend watching football.


----------



## Badbebe (Jul 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Started with this for walking the dog and working out this morning. 








Then switched to this for some football followed by dinner with my lady.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

brunemto said:


> Sumo Blue


Great Picture! Makes me want to get one!


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

New battery - new love for it 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seadweller for a relaxing day with the kids


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

I nearly sold this a few weeks ago on eBay and I'm so glad I changed my mind at the last minute.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Vintage Tissot Chronograph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Papamud (Jun 6, 2013)

Had drinks tonight with my buddy, Captain Andrew **** at the Army Navy Club in DC.

Tie and jacket and amazing setting with a couple of guys who work at the Council on Forreign Relation

So an Alpinist seemed perfect!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

My newest addition, really liking it! b-)


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Dinner With Wife  Gourmet Veggie Meatballs @ Las Olas St in 
Fort Lauderdale ️

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## DVC (Mar 17, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


>


Nice! What strap is that?


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Lazy Sunday, so bit of fine tuning of accuracy. On wrist the still favourite Hamilton.









Thank you all for viewing.


----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Just arrived










Have a blessed day folks.


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'







'


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Sticking with Nav B uhr
Have a good Sunday
Regards 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon On Isofrane


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

tygrysastyl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Lazy Sunday, so bit of fine tuning of accuracy. On wrist the still favourite Hamilton.
> 
> ...


I got the same one!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

JDCfour said:


>


Beautiful strap/watch combo and love the dial/bezel color.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

free image hosting


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Strapped on my newest again..
"Seiko SRP653 Japan"
*


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Not a diver, but it will do.


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Happy Sunday!



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

While helping to shred 400lbs of cabbage in to Sauer Kraut.


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

my fav atm piranha on a decent mesh


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

JDCfour said:


>


This blue is insane.. Love it a lot.
Wear it in good health

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just because.....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am still on #AlpinaPower  with the PVD Startimer big date chrono on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
It's one of my favorite combo though I do like the orange canvas on it as well.

Have a great Sunday. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

A little Sunday Best...


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Switched to Steinhart GMT-Ocean on Worn & Wound strap.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Aevig on kevlar today









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

That is just a gorgeous blue dial!



dpelle said:


> Happy Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

May I ask where you get your beaded bracelets? Don't know if I could pull that off, but I like the way you combine them with watch, strap, and clothing.



Jeep99dad said:


> I am still on #AlpinaPower  with the PVD Startimer big date chrono on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas.
> It's one of my favorite combo though I do like the orange canvas on it as well.
> 
> Have a great Sunday.
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aggie88 said:


> May I ask where you get your beaded bracelets? Don't know if I could pull that off, but I like the way you combine them with watch, strap, and clothing.


Thanks. I get them from KingKords and MHBracelets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aggie88 said:


> May I ask where you get your beaded bracelets? Don't know if I could pull that off, but I like the way you combine them with watch, strap, and clothing.


I'll send u a pM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Leftover from last evening, something different will follow. I know I'm slow to react, but still floored by the
atrocity in France God bless them.


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Aggie88 said:


> That is just a gorgeous blue dial!


Thanks very much! I was on the hook the moment I saw the dial.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

DVC said:


> Nice! What strap is that?


24mm black isofrane ....Very comfortable combo...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning all ..first gen bead blasted blue dial/bezel zinex TRIMIX non skull on a blue ISO....again my photographic skills have failed..hence the description..have a good one guys....Dave


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Some Father and Son Seiko divers.








Loaded up for church. Keeping our brothers from France in our prayers.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## usfpaul82 (May 7, 2013)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## CSB123 (Jul 2, 2014)

Arnold & Son HMS1


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

usfpaul82 said:


>


One of this day!!Love the combination!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Night drive


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

My cat likes it. 









Sent from my iPhone using tin cans and string.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

'Cross race today - didn't ride with the Tuna on, but the thought definitely crossed my mind.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

2 days wear time with my piranha


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Steinhart GMT-Ocean on Gunny strap


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Helson on olive nato for Monday!









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)

JLC NSA on my Horween Shell Cordovan #8 strap


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Romeo 1:
Wearing Reactor 60001 Prisma
No pics. Everybody has seen this watch so much they're tired of it.
Dead on accuracy. IMO my best Reactor. Tougher than a roundsteak
(or beef skirt aka Fajita Meat)
Wear it when weather is inclement,

Lou Snutt


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am going with the blue Tudor sub on an old worn out Green Drew canvas and my Barbour Bedale classic for a cold morning.

Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

6309 
Have a great day
Regards 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Wearing shogun on nato today

Seiko Shogun SBDC007 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Daveb1st (Nov 11, 2015)

My new 40 year old baby....

IMG_20151116_182515_zpsdfkbksen.jpg Photo by daveb1st | Photobucket


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## Daveb1st (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Damasko DA36









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

"Heads up" torpedo









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

gonna go "borrow" a F16 so I can eject out of it after I crash it...


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Hanging with family. Best end to a long day.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

009 while waiting for my son's swim practice..


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

[email protected]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NezumiStudios Voiture Prototype on a Drew WWII leather. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

wore the shark diver 45 today, wow what a piece of hardware...its a masterpiece but i sense it wants to be used in tactical duty!
switched to the borealis sea dragon when i got home...


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Just got this today


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

From early this afternoon. When the going gets tough, as in low 30 degrees and drizzling, doing a dumpster run in preparation for impending in-laws visit. Keep it realz gents.


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

powboyz said:


> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep...that's another great combo....another crakka mate!!


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Tuna 

Seiko SBBN015 Tuna by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> NezumiStudios Voiture Prototype on a Drew WWII leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Brice...I have to say that after seeing AC/DC for the last time in Aus in the mosh pit with my 3 sons and my amazing wife of 32 years..their final song "for those that like to Rock!! we salute you!! ..applies to you mate in watch world..I take my hat off mate you just keep the incoming.incoming and incoming....I don't know how you find the time..but glad you do...Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

A6
Have a great day 
Regards 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor blue sub again but on the WWII leather I had on the Nezumi last night. I like this combo too. 
Day started with major system issues so hope it'll get better 

Have a great day. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Hey Brice...I have to say that after seeing AC/DC for the last time in Aus in the mosh pit with my 3 sons and my amazing wife of 32 years..their final song "for those that like to Rock!! we salute you!! ..applies to you mate in watch world..I take my hat off mate you just keep the incoming.incoming and incoming....I don't know how you find the time..but glad you do...Dave


Thanks  
I've had this one for a bit now. It's a prototype. 
It's my only hobby and I enjoy it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice watch and bracelet for work, have to take it on and off all day, appreciate the ruggedness










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Time for the Jorg Gray on this rainy day in London.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

SK007









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Seppia:
Your GS is to die for.
A watch I'll never afford.
More power to the ones who can afford em
Luv those Alpinas too Yukon!!!

Lou Snutt


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## unsub073 (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko SBBN015 TUNA by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

arogle1stus said:


> Seppia:
> Your GS is to die for.
> A watch I'll never afford.


Thanks a lot, but you'll be surprised how "cheap" they can be found. 
New for around $1700, and used MUCH less. 
I was trying to sell another GS Quartz and ended up trading it in because I would have had to take an incredible bath. 
With patience I think you could find a lightly used sbgx065/59 for $1100


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

dpelle said:


> Nice watch and bracelet for work, have to take it on and off all day, appreciate the ruggedness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning! Quick question - is that a Strapcode bracelet, and did you have any issues with fit. Sorry, two questions...


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

RomeoT said:


> Good morning! Quick question - is that a Strapcode bracelet, and did you have any issues with fit. Sorry, two questions...


Hi! Yes is is SC Se2, fits perfectly




























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Afternoon Switch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVC (Mar 17, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


>


Beautiful...I love the count down bezel

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

just got done cleaning the bracelet, all the buttons were frozen:


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Still enjoying the new AT


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

White dial for a snow day in the Mile High city! 








Have a good one!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

From Outer Space


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Had a long pause ..rejoining










Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Cool shot.



muchacho_ said:


> Seiko SBBN015 TUNA by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

It's hard for me not to wear this one. I'm still in the honeymoon phase with it, and probably will be for a while.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


>


Gawd that's gorgeous??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NezumiStudios Voiture proto again for the evening. Really like this one. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seppia said:


> Still enjoying the new AT


Wow!! Dude. That's so hot. Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

No dive watch, but I enjoyed wearing my Metro today.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> No dive watch, but I enjoyed wearing my Metro today.


Always, always wanted to try one of these. Together with the club and the world timer my favorite nomos.



Jeep99dad said:


> Wow!! Dude. That's so hot. Congrats


I'm really getting into "boring" watches lately. 
Simple, subtle, small are the characteristics of the watches that tend to stick around in my collection, AT seemed an appropriate try.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

JDCfour said:


> Gawd that's gorgeous??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate...its a dead set fave of mine....all the best Dave


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Speedy for this week 

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

Grabbed the Pam 005 as it was running and was in a rush this morning, plus the strap happened to match my shoes and belt 
This is definitely my favorite Pam so far. Love the sausage painted dial with seconds and logo.

Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Pelagos


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

U1 on a new Clover strap, which was made from Grandpa's 50 year old tractor seat! 

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Decided to go for some tuning fork action with the Bulova Astronaut.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## DVC (Mar 17, 2014)

Sinn U212 on a Strapcode NATO today...


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Sub here today... 









Regards

Cesar


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Classic Tissot Seastar 1000...


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

Freezing my arse off in Estes Park. Seiko prospect.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

DVC said:


> Sinn U212 on a Strapcode NATO today...


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

MSAR
Have a good one
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

RocketHurricane said:


> Decided to go for some tuning fork action with the Bulova Astronaut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's HOT

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_How's everybody doing on hump day? Here, winter has officially arrived. 









Stay the course gents, weekend is near.b-)_​


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Was thinking on selling her but decided to keep her. Couldn't be happier.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

On a Bulang & Sons strap.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

panerai7 said:


> Pelagos


Love this combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BevoWatch said:


> _How's everybody doing on hump day? Here, winter has officially arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are you? We got 3" of snow last month but all felt the same day...


----------



## Scholes (Jun 9, 2015)

Squale Ceramica


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Stolas: Harbormaster on carbon fiber shoes w' Maddogg CF buckle.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## eric76 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Sumo is getting dressy today










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Where are you? We got 3" of snow last month but all felt the same day...


I'm way west of you brother. Great state of MT.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Look what showed up at the door door!


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Just arrived hour ago! Tsunami Bonefrog UDT Timer in front of my Dad's medals.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Evening Switch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

009 on simple dark blue NATO while waiting for my kid's swim class..


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

This guy:


----------



## shendizadeh (Apr 6, 2015)

ahhh i love my Just Arrived






Grand Seiko SBGF011


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Waiting for my wife to be done with her eye exam with my Magrette MPP on.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another long crappy day!
Scurfa D1 SS gen2, which I really like. I may even sell the Silicon 2 now 
Have a good evening. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Another long crappy day!
> Scurfa D1 SS gen2, which I really like. I may even sell the Silicon 2 now
> Have a good evening.
> B
> ...


I couldn't agree more Brice, I gifted my silicon 2 to my brother once I got this one.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Ah Thursday........
So lets get a ti manual wind out,
Wishing you all a great day.
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Citizen Nighthawk

Citizen AS4020-52E Nighthawk by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Snow Monster


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm back to the AD after a one day break from it.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Speedy in the morning at the office








SubC at dinner with the missus

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on DrunkArtStraps canvas.

Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

OM EX2 today


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 6054658


Nice strap, that looks sweet!


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Leather made to look like denim.


Spunwell said:


> Nice strap, that looks sweet!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Wandering the Earth, Like Kane in Kung Fu..."
*


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)

BPFF and Horween Chestnut


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

garydusa said:


> *"Wandering the Earth, Like Kane in Kung Fu..."
> *


Love The Lens Flare :::>>>>>
( & the Speedy )


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

A1 Brass on another vintage tractor seat cover strap by Clover Straps

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Happy Thursday!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

MM300 today


----------



## Scholes (Jun 9, 2015)

I just got this vintage Moray last week. I've really been enjoying it so far :-!


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Tickythebull said:


> Leather made to look like denim.


Looks much better than real denim imo. I recently looked at some hublots with denim straps, not for me especially the frayed edges, no thanks.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

RocketHurricane said:


>


I wonder what Wilbur Foshay would have worn.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

Getting some shopping done for SS. You won't want to mix this with Pepsi though. Sip and enjoy.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

And it is *still* on my wrist....


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

the one on the left is the watch i found washed up on a beach ie the watch that started the addiction. (i put my skx009's bezel on it)


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

What's up WUSsies! Yippee, snow shoveling. At least it's sunny and bright. Eco-drive gets a little boost. 








Y'all stay cool. b-)​


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

65' today still not thrilled about the strap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> 65' today still not thrilled about the strap


Nice strap !!
but wrong piece to combo w/ it IMHO

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Afternoon Switch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just arrived Luxmento Naylamp 300m, thanks to Radar1!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Long day today. Consults and OR back to back. Skipped lunch but hey. Life's pretty good


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Nice strap !!
> but wrong piece to combo w/ it IMHO
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


I couldn't agree more, I've tried all kind of straps, but didn't really like any of them. I might just go with the stock tropic strap, it looks good but boring.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

banderor said:


> View attachment 6051418


Aesthetically, absolutely perfect!

Any complaints or niggles?


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> I couldn't agree more, I've tried all kind of straps, but didn't really like any of them. I might just go with the stock tropic strap, it looks good but boring.


Google that model # & go to images , might be a combo pic that sparks your interest 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

jtbr said:


> View attachment 6060538


Great combo  

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Tourby time


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa evening again but with the Silicon2 on Art's first weathered canvas. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> I couldn't agree more, I've tried all kind of straps, but didn't really like any of them. I might just go with the stock tropic strap, it looks good but boring.


I have a few ideas. I'll send u pics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> 65' today still not thrilled about the strap


Did it not come with this strap?









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I have a few ideas. I'll send u pics
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks a bunch, I tried to send a pm with my email by your box is full.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ndw6 said:


> Did it not come with this strap?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it came with the tropic rubber strap 20X17 mm. It would be nice to find a strap that would accommodate the stock buckle but 17mm?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Thanks a bunch, I tried to send a pm with my email by your box is full.


Ah crap! I don't do PM much so probably have a bunch unread and old stuff. Sorry. Email me A6biturbo AT
Gmail DOT com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

southwade said:


> Aesthetically, absolutely perfect! Any complaints or niggles?


I like this watch a lot. It's a great piece, no complaints or niggles!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> No it came with the tropic rubber strap 20X17 mm. It would be nice to find a strap that would accommodate the stock buckle but 17mm?


Shame, hit Oris a PM or they've got a Facebook promotion on that they seem to be answering. Put the question on to them.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Blue Laguna, wish we could get one in bronze


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Have a good Friday 

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Got this cheapy for our holiday to India... £14.99


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Fixing the leak in the bathroom with the sub, on a friday night 

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

my Sumo today ...


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Finally! About to board a plane to Salt Cay


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF !!

Alpina PVD Startimer on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Have a great day. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Seppia said:


> Finally! About to board a plane to Salt Cay


Wow! Awesome destination! Have a great time!! Soak that Seiko! 
RD


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

63
HAGW
Regards 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Wow! Awesome destination! Have a great time!! Soak that Seiko!
> RD


You've been there?
I thought I was one of the half dozen individuals in the world to have gone there LOL
It's my third time, I love it there.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF !!

Alpina PVD Startimer on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Have a great day. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

tiagu said:


> View attachment 6066274


Venerdì
That rocks!
\m/


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

Sitting in a sales meeting with my Doxa. I hate meetings.


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Scholes (Jun 9, 2015)

I got three new straps from BandR Bands this morning, so I've been playing dress-up with a few of my watches. Love the quality and style of all three straps |>


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 6065426


I really like this helson. That aqua is a really happy color


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Working from home today, so it's Scurfa on canvas.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

screen shot pc


----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

New Vintage Trident


Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## WWJBD (Nov 7, 2013)

thorne said:


> Blue Laguna, wish we could get one in bronze


LOVE IT!


----------



## WWJBD (Nov 7, 2013)

BTW: Is that an Isofrane or an Obris Morgan strap on that Blue Laguna...its looks great!


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Scurfa Diver One

New pick up for me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

joshuagull said:


> Just ran across the perfect SKX007 bracelet combo--a Strapcode Endmill with a Monster clasp. It's Seiko bracelet nirvana for me visually and comfort-wise.
> 
> View attachment 5998658
> 
> ...


Was the clasp and bracelet an easy fit? thinking of doing the same possibly with a MM300 clasp. thanks


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I still with the Luxmento Naylamp 300m


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Tonight&#8230; 









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Switching to the Bulova SpaceView for movie night. (and Toby approves!)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> 65' today still not thrilled about the strap


Awesome Oris 65 ... Try Quality German Perlon , "Phoenix" NATO UK and Military Vintage Inspired NATO fromTimefactors UK 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

I had some time to kill so I went to an AD and tried this on today








Ultimately, I left still wearing this...perhaps one day..


----------



## Rob-Red (Oct 20, 2015)

Hamilton Pan Europ in blue


----------



## LBisevac (Dec 2, 2006)

My latest acquisition of course.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Damn' right, I got the blues...


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

RocketHurricane said:


> Switching to the Bulova SpaceView for movie night. (and Toby approves!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this a terranova?!? If positive, i used to have one when i was a teenager! A blcak one!

Regards

Cesar


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

2 tone










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

My emperor Tuna








Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

sea dragon


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Dropped in and see the Magrette Vantage and Seiko Blumo above, couple of my favorites. Closing down with the Deep Blue Daynight Recon.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Venerdì
> That rocks!
> \m/


Thanks brother


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Seiko Sumo Blue and ISOFrane


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

My new toy.

Seagull military watch.


















Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)

Sinn 104


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Have a good day 
Regards 
Robert 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards

Cesar


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Little rain this morning in Salt Cay helped create some nice visuals 


















Now


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Little rain this morning in Salt Cay helped create some nice visuals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You lucky duck! It's 32 degrees here and I have to work outside in it. Enjoy your dive trip, I'm so jealous!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Aquatimer to start the morning while getting ready to work outside


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

SubC on nato

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good morning gentlemen. Feeling blessed and grateful and contemplating on doing something good for the day. 








Don't count your time, make your time count.b-)_​


----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

JRMARTINS said:


> View attachment 6069042
> View attachment 6069050


Classic.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A bit tired this morning after coming home at 1 am after hanging with Art and a few watch buddies last night. 
Hope you all have a great weekend. I sure am glad it's Saturday after such a crappy week at work.

I started the day with the prototype Streetmatic on blue canvas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Old pic, but it's a crisp, sunny Fall day.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tommy_boy said:


> Old pic, but it's a crisp, sunny day Fall today:


That is a very very cool dial!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Tuna for Saturday










Sent from my HTC One


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

Had to do some work this morning.


----------



## CSB123 (Jul 2, 2014)

Fun weekend Hammy


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Saturday, working... Figured I would try out the new perlon strap for the owc.



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> That is a very very cool dial!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks, Brice. Gotta love a full lume dial.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Started the day with my Deep Blue, but switched to the SKX009 when we took the kids to the mall for Santa pics.









Sent from my OnePlus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch to the Pam 005 to take Z to Amelie's French bakery ! Yummy 

Really like this weathered brown/grey canvas Art made for me a while back. It may be my favorite strap on the 005.

Turbo decided to sneak in the pic ;-)


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Switch to the Pam 005 to take Z to Amelie's French bakery ! Yummy
> 
> Really like this weathered brown/grey canvas Art made for me a while back. It may be my favorite strap on the 005.
> 
> ...


Lookin good B...I so bad want a Art canvas unfortunately not until Dec he said

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Switcheroo for me too 
176 on Vtztrap Artisan shoes










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

I ordered a Seiko SRP 313K1 - Monster Vampire Teeth, because all my other watch only show the date and I've been retired so long that I need assistance keeping track of what "Day" it is. LOL


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

New favourite .


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Switched to my comfy Casio MDV 106 on yellow and black leather rallye









Sent from my OnePlus One using Tapatalk


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

Switched it up. Going dress shipping for the upcoming father-daughter ball and then out to eat.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Diver one this afternoon while wrenching on my old jeep. She's been with me for 15 years now, my go to vehicle in the inclement winter weather.


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Switched to the pre-moon speedy for dinner out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

I received this watch as a gift from my parents when I graduated from college. I can still remember my father's beaming face as he slapped me on the back and said "every man needs a nice Swiss made watch for special occasions". This was a lot of money for my parents, especially at the time, and I always smile when I put this on. Some things really are priceless.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

On the road again for work already, will be sporting the milgauss this week.

Crepes and coffee for the breakfast

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Diver one this afternoon while wrenching on my old jeep. She's been with me for 15 years now, my go to vehicle in the inclement winter weather.


Cool. I've had mine for over 11 years. Love it


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Ocean Diver back on leather:


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Blue Laguna, blue distressed Martu


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Wearing OM in carwash.


----------



## erickim38 (Feb 12, 2015)

Speedy57 9300 from Canada


----------



## Vexiss (Jun 28, 2012)

thorne said:


>


Great looking picture.


----------



## lukaspl21 (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Shogun

Seiko Shogun SBDC007 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

On this snowy Sunday
My TII
Have a good day
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

First snow, keeping warm inside. Still wearing the Trident Vintage.




Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday and Squale get together


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

New one and loving it



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Stolas: Harbormaster


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Top of the morning to all of you. Started the morning by making a hearty manly muffin concoction.








Wishing everyone a wonderful weekend. b-) _​


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

tenge said:


>


Beautiful photo of a cool watch!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Tatoskok Sunday








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Vandy92 (Jul 27, 2015)

SKX on football sunday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vandy92 (Jul 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Day 2 with my Hexa Osprey.

I love it's "tool watch" aesthetics combined with the very stylish blue sunburst. Great size for me too.










Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

This one again, handy as we're housebound trying to figure out the new baby's sleep situation a bit better (bezel & chrono to keep track) - definitely one of the best straps I've made, got to make another:


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Zodiac V-Wolf









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I wore the Pam 005 for a great family day. Our youngest Zoé got baptized today and we are so proud of her. It was so important to her and she asked months ago. She was very excited. 
I also got to hang out with my grandson today. I'm happy 



























Go Panthers









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Congrats B!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Evening Switch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Submariner


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Zixen sunday b-)


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Spent the sunday with this one&#8230;









Regards

Cesar


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

rajenmaniar said:


>


This watch is really really growing on me...has moved into 2 place on my "next dive watch" list, behind the Oris Diver Sixty Five. I sense a pattern here...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Blacklight special - is there a "show us your Blacklight shots?"









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Skx007 with cetakoted bezel insert on strapcode canvas nato


----------



## zfromvan (May 9, 2014)

Black Aquis

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I wore the Pam 005 for a great family day. Our youngest Zoé got baptized today and we are so proud of her. It was so important to her and she asked months ago. She was very excited.
> I also got to hang out with my grandson today. I'm happy
> 
> 
> ...


The good stuff in life.|>


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thejames1 said:


> Skx007 with cetakoted bezel insert on strapcode canvas nato


That's really hot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Luxmento Naylamp 300m


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Regards 
Robt

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm starting the week with the B&R 123 GMT on a DrunkArtStraps classic vintage leather on this cold Monday. 
Have a great day. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Starting the week with this one&#8230;









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Here is my Edox.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's really hot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Brice!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scholes (Jun 9, 2015)

Just got the orange rubber strap for my PO...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


>


Wow! That's a hot combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

Waiting for a table for a lunch meeting. Then get to pack for vacation in Arizona.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Cool sunny lunch today


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

early 90's Tag Heuer 1500 Pro, fresh back from service, reseal, and pressure test. new strap with the original Tag buckle .
EDIT: holy .... these pics are big.. sorry, I dont know how to make them smaller.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_How is everyone doing? Monday is unpredictable sometimes in my life. Got to be ready and versatile and the SARB033 does that for me. 








Hey, it's the 23rd and 23 jewels. See what I mean? 
Gentlemen, please carry on and have a fine day.b-)_​


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

TradeKraft said:


>


Seems like such a great deal IMHO. Nice pic too. I'm gonna have to get me one.|>


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> Seems like such a great deal IMHO. Nice pic too. I'm gonna have to get me one.|>


Thanks, I picked it up off Jet for about $20. I've actually been wearing it a lot more than I thought I would.

It's a great grab and go watch that you don't have to worry about beating up.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

TradeKraft said:


> Thanks, I picked it up off Jet for about $20. I've actually been wearing it a lot more than I thought I would.
> 
> It's a great grab and go watch that you don't have to worry about beating up.


Absolutely love mine. The quality far exceeds the ticket price, even at MSRP.

I just wish the lume was better, though.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

TradeKraft said:


> Thanks, I picked it up off Jet for about $20. I've actually been wearing it a lot more than I thought I would.
> 
> It's a great grab and go watch that you don't have to worry about beating up.


I'm noob around here so pardon me but what do you mean by Jet? $20, wow. Nice enough looking watch and I like the strap you placed on it.|>


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> I'm noob around here so pardon me but what do you mean by Jet? $20, wow. Nice enough looking watch and I like the strap you placed on it.|>


Jet.com, it's a new retailer who is competing with Amazon, they often have 15-20% coupon codes and free shipping so you can get some pretty awesome deals.

It's my designated NATO/Zulu watch so I'll swap them out pretty often. If you're looking for straps i'd recommend Cincy or cheapestnatostraps they both have good prices, quality, and I believe they're both members on the forum(I know Cincy straps is).


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

TradeKraft said:


> Jet.com, it's a new retailer who is competing with Amazon, they often have 15-20% coupon codes and free shipping so you can get some pretty awesome deals.
> 
> It's my designated NATO/Zulu watch so I'll swap them out pretty often. If you're looking for straps i'd recommend Cincy or cheapestnatostraps they both have good prices, quality, and I believe they're both members on the forum(I know Cincy straps is).


Thanks for the recommendation TK.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

TradeKraft said:


> Jet.com, it's a new retailer who is competing with Amazon, they often have 15-20% coupon codes and free shipping so you can get some pretty awesome deals.
> 
> It's my designated NATO/Zulu watch so I'll swap them out pretty often. If you're looking for straps i'd recommend Cincy or cheapestnatostraps they both have good prices, quality, and I believe they're both members on the forum(I know Cincy straps is).


Thanks for the recommendation TK.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SKX009 on ISO tonight 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon On Nato


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Worn orange leather for the 315









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another beautiful but below freezing day in CLT. Had to pull the jacket back out from the winter closet  I am starting the day with the Tudor blue sub on WWII Belgian rifle sling leather. 
Have a great day. 
B

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Russian Remix 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Up-n-coming (Mar 31, 2014)

Haven't worn this in god knows how long. Pretty dark patina after a year and a half of ownership.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

SMITHS 
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today&#8230;









Regards

Cesar


----------



## DVC (Mar 17, 2014)

A little desk diving with the Sinn U212 on a Zulu today...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Pre-Thanksgiving/Holidays work to do around the home. Wearing a beater Swatch Cool Water AquaChrono I hacked the lugs out of and put a rubber strap on.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Scholes (Jun 9, 2015)

Pretty good bang for your buck with the Steinhart Pepsi GMT


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Benarus on another one of my Clover straps









Here is a link, with the background story of the strap:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2601882
Have a good one!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

From my mailbox immediately to my wrist!!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

MPP; G-14 on stingray shoes.


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*Just feelin' a little meshy today...
*


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Another chilly morning. Expecting 8" of snow over the next 24 hours. Opening ski season is very near. 








b-)_​


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Frequently worn these days...










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

Today wearing 1960's Aquastar Deepstar





Information relating to the late 1950's JeanRichard Aquastar 60 and the 1960's Aquastar Deepstar would be much appreciated.
Please post here or on the original thread on the Vintage watch forum.
Thanks

Richard

https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/jeanrichard-aquastar-aquastar-deepstar-history-request-2604562.html


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

In Brazil, wearing the fancy stuff.








Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

kazrich said:


> Today wearing 1960's Aquastar Deepstar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is some info:

That watch is BADASS.

Congrats. Very cool.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Aquatimer and a late lume shot today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina PVD Startimer big date on Art's charcoal canvas for the evening. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

B&M Capeland XL...


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

ZENO
Have a good day
Regards 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 005 on a DrunkArtStraps canvas today. Can't get enough of this one. One more day at the office before Turkey day 

Have a great day and safe travels for those hitting the road or flying for the Thanksgiving holiday !

B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Hidden...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Freshly Unwrapped from Japan ... 
KS Hi Beat  










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Fresh bracelet for my 6309









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Morning Gentleman

380 Radiomir on Frankenstein shoes, really it's a French Ammo pouch that I dubbed Frankenstein



























Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

40mm Helson SDP Prototype


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

upload pic

image sharing sites


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Governor said:


> Freshly Unwrapped from Japan ...
> KS Hi Beat
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Daveb1st (Nov 11, 2015)

Not a bad looker for a 40 year old?!...................


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

All blues.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## kumratovandre (Feb 8, 2015)

Daveb1st said:


> Not a bad looker for a 40 year old?!...................
> 
> View attachment 6121882


Looks really gorgeous!)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Kobold Seal Ti on N80- canvas.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good afternoon gentlemen. Going with the old reliable today.








Happy Thanksgiving and safe travels to everyone.b-)_​


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Wound the Obris all week...Happy Thanksgiving from a chilly LA!









Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue on Isofrane


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

This one just arrived. Enjoying the robust case and the domed Crystal.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Regards
Robt

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Governor said:


> Freshly Unwrapped from Japan ...
> KS Hi Beat
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That's freaking hot!! Congrats!!
Mind me asking how much these go for ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

erikclabaugh said:


> This one just arrived. Enjoying the robust case and the domed Crystal.


Congrats!! So what do you think?
I love mine, more so than the Silicon 2 even. He nailed it IMO. Great new case proportions. 
Your photos are awesome too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to our southern neighbours.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399, Happy Thanksgiving to our American Brothers!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Moved the Tag 1500 Pro to a striped Zulu. Happy Thanksgiving everyone! 









Sent from my OnePlus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Daveb1st said:


> Not a bad looker for a 40 year old?!...................
> 
> View attachment 6121882


Great vintage example! Picked one up recently, but mine is out getting the case refinished and a new crystal.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Getting the turkey smoked with the 757
















Happy Thanksgiving!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Laguna


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

scorp


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good morning you blessed WUSsies. Still wearing the old reliable as I do my morning walk. 








Happy Thanksgiving to all.b-)​_


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Visiting my wife's family in Philly. We just watched the Philadelphia Thanksgiving Day Parade and now driving to her parent's house to eat some grub.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanksgiving Day morning after 10 o'clock and still in PJs. Next four days in a row off from work, unbelievable. Have a great day everyone, and a great holiday USA WUSers!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Metro at the horseshoe pits, happy thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

As we dont have holiday today here In Brasil, wearing a dressy one today&#8230;









Regards

Cesar


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Ever so Thankful this Thanksgiving Day!!


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Ever so Thankful this Thanksgiving Day!!


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Switched to my 009 to wait in line waiting for toys r us to open, ugh 40 mins left til they open. Got to love the craziness that is the early black Friday sales.










Sent from my OnePlus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

MAT Watch UTC enjoying a growler in Key Largo for Thanksgiving.








Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Was told to get out of the kitchen and stop picking at the grubs.

The countdown to gluttony, killing time images.









Checking out the yard.



























Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.b-)​_


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jjDemir (Jul 20, 2013)

love this, i was considering one before I bought my SearStar 1000


----------



## jjDemir (Jul 20, 2013)

Purdy


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*SUB

*





​


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Monster Friday 

Seiko Monster by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Manual Wind
Have a good day 
Regards 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Colt 44


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats!! So what do you think?
> I love mine, more so than the Silicon 2 even. He nailed it IMO. Great new case proportions.
> Your photos are awesome too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks! Yeah, I like it. Definitely a great value. Killer grab and go Quartz with good build quality and a very solid feel. Makes me want to try the other models.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Eco Promaster









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
TGIF

Off to work and staying away from the shopping craziness. 
Pam 005 on Horween black Kodiak leather.

Have a great day. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ancon Sea Shadow II


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Waiting for breakfast 









Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Ancon Sea Shadow II
> 
> View attachment 6137818


You teasing SOB....

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Black Friday 2015.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Steinhart OVM2, a few seconds of an iphone light later...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I see most of you survived the feast, that's all good. I'm staying away from the Black Friday madness.
Hmmm, to be a monster this afternoon.....









....or be a good citizen.









It's all good. Have a great and safe weekend everyone b-)​_


----------



## Alis66 (Nov 28, 2014)

Couch diving watching the game.
~
View attachment 6142162


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

About to take the pup for a walk. Trying a different strap on the Scurfa. I think it's a good match.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Ancon Sea Shadow II
> 
> View attachment 6137818


Very nice piece Don!


----------



## mvblah (Feb 10, 2014)

SMPc

Sent from my XT1064 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Visconti Abyssus titanium


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blacklist prototype on Drew canvas. 









Minutes only today 
Who's counting ?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Celebrating our 11th year wedding anniversary at the same place I took her on our first Valentines Day dinner, The Prime Rib in Philly.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Axelay2003 said:


> Celebrating our 11th year wedding anniversary at the same place I took her on our first Valentines Day dinner, The Prime Rib in Philly.


Congratulations

the Sinn

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Spent the night with this one&#8230;









Regards

Cesar


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Wearing a pilot I made 2 yrs ago
The ETA movt is keeping time at -1s/d
Love the 6498,98 movements 
Have a great day
Regards 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DesertDogEsq (Apr 3, 2009)

This one. My blue bond back from the spa treatment.


----------



## deleonj (Jun 17, 2012)

Xmas is coming!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

andrewfear said:


> Visconti Abyssus titanium


One of THE most BADASS divers ever! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Help me! Mesh or ISO? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

flyersandeagles said:


> Help me! Mesh or ISO?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Iso

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Mesh works really well. Both look good. 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Some vintage Seiko Diver action for thanksgiving




















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I spent some time in the Panerai boutique today and tried on some watches I had always wanted to see. 512/620 at 42mm, 351/632 at 44mm, and 372/422 at 47mm - I think all of them wear pretty comfortably. I visited the Breguet and Rolex boutiques just after - there was absolutely noone in the Breguet boutique except the security guard at the gate who didn't know what Type XX or XXI was :-d and I have always had a soft spot for the Rolex Milgauss GV, but the Pams stuck with me and my SO really liked them too.


----------



## _01 (Nov 21, 2015)

Jist got my speedmaster in today. i shall post soon


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

flyersandeagles said:


> Help me! Mesh or ISO?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Mesh


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Want to play some cards? 

Seiko Tuna SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

This morning.


This afternoon.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Francis Drake


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue-Hayes (Jan 21, 2014)

Fresh in today...


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

I picked this up overseas on a business trip. I was very on-the-fence, but as a beginning watch collector, I figured I should have one, and the price was good for a made in Japan monster.

It it has really grown on me in the week I've had it. It keeps good time, can't be mistaken for an homage, it seems bulletproof, and the bracelet is unique and silky smooth. I would call this an absolute killer bargain.


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Darth just landed yesterday








Now do I keep my 015 Tuna or move along others to make room in the box? 

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Erikf1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Bulova accutron tuning fork circa 1972














This ones probably going on the block to raise funds for a new purchase, but I will miss it when it's gone


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I'll wear the beast tonight at my wife annual office party


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> I'll wear the beast tonight at my wife annual office party


Nice color combo Simon

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

DLC, Carbon and Sailcloth.....now that's an alphabet soup that I can savour


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor blue sub on blue Everest for Xmas shopping with the girls. 
Blue day here 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Erikf1 said:


> Bulova accutron tuning fork circa 1972
> View attachment 6148634
> 
> View attachment 6148642
> ...


Don't sell it 
It's hot. 
72 is my birth year actually ;-)
What's the case size ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Tuna/Beach combo 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Since I started the morning shooting sporting clays with my father in law, I thought the rangeman was the obvious choice today.


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

RocketHurricane said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Neognosis said:


> View attachment 6147874
> 
> 
> I picked this up overseas on a business trip. I was very on-the-fence, but as a beginning watch collector, I figured I should have one, and the price was good for a made in Japan monster.
> ...


Have an orange one coming from massdrop. I'm excited.

Wearing the Pepsi mako beater today


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Wearing this one today&#8230;









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

Very nice, indeed


flyersandeagles said:


> Help me! Mesh or ISO?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Fortis with Borealisfrane


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko SKX781 Orange Monster by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Halios Laguna


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Another manual wind
Have a great Sunday
Regards 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Nice color combo Simon
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


Thanks bro!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NFW Shumate


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Sunday morning desk diving.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Still with this budget beauty. 
Perhaps the G Shock forum will appreciate the background more..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good afternoon
Hope you all have a great Sunday. 
I started it with the gen2 Scurfa Diver One SS and its beautiful some crystal!
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

ecozilla


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Amateur Hour (Jun 22, 2013)

Bumming around the house with the 9300 mudman.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

JR










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Sunday everyone. I find a great deal amount of value with this timepiece, 









.....like spending a little fun time with family.









Best regards to all. _​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The very cool and retro NezumiStudios Voiture chronograph (prototype) on an old Drew canvas. I love how this strap has aged. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

Wearing it today as i did in this pic 6 days ago at Quepos Playa Costa Rica.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Been a busy 5 days off with two family get togethers, and then finally putting the tree up. Be good as Santa is watching.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

DA36 on black croc / modified with Dremel tool to fit. / Fits perfect!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> The very cool and retro NezumiStudios Voiture chronograph (prototype) on an old Drew canvas. I love how this strap has aged.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice combo Brice!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

SMP


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Wearing this watch for the last few hours as I get my stuff ready. It will be the timepiece of choice for range metal therapy tomorrow. 

















b-)​_


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

JDCfour said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got to get me one of these! The strap goes really well with it. Nice


----------



## crc32 (Jan 10, 2007)

Rolex Submariner 14060 on Rubber... Not sure about this one ...


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

christian said:


> Rolex Submariner 14060 on Rubber... Not sure about this one ...


Looks good mate!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Casio Rangeman


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
The Bell & Ross 123 GMT always cheers me up. It's a crappy rainy Monday here and I have had a major tooth ache the last two days.

Have a great day. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

SARB Monday! 









Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Cadence Ecomatic. Miyota 8215 movement and Mondaine flavor. Beautiful.

Does it look better on leather:









Or mesh?:


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

VE; Ekranoplan


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

Armida A1 42mm


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Darth on olive W&W strap








Photo from yesterday, but is still in my wrist!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

matlobi said:


> Cadence Ecomatic. Miyota 8215 movement and Mondaine flavor. Beautiful.
> 
> Does it look better on leather:
> 
> ...


Leather looks great.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

gward4 said:


> Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving.


Nice shot


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Nice shot


Thanks! I really like the way the hands on the SMPc pick up the light. Fun to photograph.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing a simple Seiko with the same 6R15 Mvt as the Shogun and Sumo. It's been very accurate thus far. 
I like the case, definitely punches above its weight. Lots to like for the $.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am wearing a simple Seiko with the same 6R15 Mvt as the Shogun and Sumo. It's been very accurate thus far. I like the case, definitely punches above its weight. Lots to like for the $. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


What model is it?


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am wearing a simple Seiko with the same 6R15 Mvt as the Shogun and Sumo. It's been very accurate thus far.
> I like the case, definitely punches above its weight. Lots to like for the $.
> 
> 
> ...


Man, very noice! Love the combo. Drizzling in there a bit it looks like. More info on the watch please sir.

_Anyway, it's been a good Monday. But c'mon, it's got to be 5 o'clock somewhere.








Cheers everyone.​_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rajenmaniar said:


> What model is it?


SARG017 the case is very nice with beveled edges, champfers, polished to brushed SS transitions very well done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BevoWatch said:


> Man, very noice! Love the combo. Drizzling in there a bit it looks like. More info on the watch please sir.
> 
> _Anyway, it's been a good Monday. But c'mon, it's got to be 5 o'clock somewhere.
> 
> ...


It's the SARG017 with 6R15, nice slim case with polished chamfers. Nothing extraordinary but simple is better 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> The Bell & Ross 123 GMT always cheers me up. It's a crappy rainy Monday here and I have had a major tooth ache the last two days.
> 
> Have a great day.
> ...


That B&R is a beaut!

I'm not a dentist, but a new watch might make you feel better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

w4tchnut said:


> That B&R is a beaut!
> 
> I'm not a dentist, but a new watch might make you feel better.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'm so glad I got it even if I overpaid at my AD 

Yeah! It would. Just left the dentist and need a root canal then crown :-(
A watch would definitely help 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)

Latest acquisition: Fortis B 42 Diver GMT. Loving it!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's the SARG017 with 6R15, nice slim case with polished chamfers. Nothing extraordinary but simple is better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's awesome.|>


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> SARG017 the case is very nice with beveled edges, champfers, polished to brushed SS transitions very well done. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks a lot


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

drgoretex said:


> Latest acquisition: Fortis B 42 Diver GMT. Loving it!


Congrats!! She is a beauty!! Great colors

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Had some help cooking dinner tonight.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos for the last day of November this year, I hope everyone has a great holiday season


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Not a diver day so far. Been for a posh lunch so something a bit dressier. IWC Spitfire Mark XV.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Still Tudor ...


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

Helson Brass 42mm Red carbon dial


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

image hosting more than 5mb


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Blue Laguna


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Have a good one

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
The Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 big date chrono on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. I'd be happy if this was my one watch 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Switch! Sub for the evening.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

At my sister's graduation in rainy Glasgow, Scotland. 
Trying to pass this cheapy as a 'dress' piece! 
View attachment 6176514


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Damn you, 30-day months!


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

I just added the Cocktail Time and now I have to see this! And during the season of giving no less...aaaarrrrrggggghhhhhh!! The SARG017 is a beauty!


----------



## FinWatcher (Aug 31, 2015)

Got a nice handmade leather nato today.

Lähetetty minun C6903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

I was looking for power reserve complication for a while. This watch delivers this in a way I really like. Enormous size and weight of watch is something not everyone would enjoy, but I'm happy with it. PVD technology got me convinced to purchase this piece. Accuracy is within +10 sec/day so much better than I expected. Will run it for few weeks before deciding if I should fine tune it or not.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Magrette MPP on a Clover strap


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*XL Mako Orient

Backwards or forwards... Sweet, from any direction!*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Keeping it simple, easy peasy, get er done Tuesday.








Have a tremendous day everyone.b-)​_


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart NAV B-Uhr Handwind Bronze 47mm


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Diver One Silicon 2 on Art's first weathered canvas. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

Armida A7


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## BrianC22 (Dec 1, 2015)

Citizen BN0085-01E on a blue perlon strap


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

EP day.


----------



## Frospike38 (May 9, 2014)

This old Armitron Instalite that I found amongst a pile of junk watches. It cleaned up very well. Fell in love with the look and the backlight! Was also missing the original band so I got a nice rubber strap for it. What do you guys think?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Simplicity


----------



## hilfi.b (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue T100 Daynight


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

scorpfish


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Omega 2531.80


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Not a diver per se, but 200m WR qualifies it for this thread


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I realized this morning that I've been wearing the Pam a lot lately. I was going to wear another watch but ended up grabbing this one and this seems to have happened a whole lot 
The force is strong in this one :lol:

Have a great day. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Miserable weather here today so I'll brighten it up a little.
But at least it's not snow.


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*All that power-lume messes up a good stealth job! :roll:*


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tin cans and string


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Regattare on Magrette Rubber


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

OVM on a NATO









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today:









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Submariner no date ceramic bezel 114060 (from 2015 green tag).


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Sometimes my every day wearing is a cheap "diver" watch (quality and price) like my Tiger Concept custom (hands, bezel, lines...)


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Been MIA for a bit due to the holiday and some personal stuff, but I'm back in the swing of things with the 14060M that just got back from service (and unfortunately has to go back due to a weird crown issue). Since I got this watch it's spent more time away than on my wrist or in my watch box--but that's been my run of luck lately. Such is life, though. Will be glad to get it fully straightened out and home for good.


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

joshuagull said:


> Been MIA for a bit due to the holiday and some personal stuff, but I'm back in the swing of things with the 14060M that just got back from service (and unfortunately has to go back due to a weird crown issue). Since I got this watch it's spent more time away than on my wrist or in my watch box--but that's been my run of luck lately. Such is life, though. Will be glad to get it fully straightened out and home for good.
> 
> View attachment 6192185
> 
> ...


I hope it gets sorted for you its too nice a watch not to be able to enjoy it.


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

Quepos Costa Rica and it performed without a hitch underwater and in the waves.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing the planet ocean today. The rain has finally stopped and now it's getting cold, guess it's about time.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Wearing this nuclear submarine wreck.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Mikeman said:


> View attachment 6192433
> 
> 
> Quepos Costa Rica and it performed without a hitch underwater and in the waves.


I took mine for a swim in the Gulf off the coast of Marco Island (Florida). It's a great watch.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## workinprogress (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## ELCID86 (Jun 27, 2015)

Got this a few days ago and swapped to a NATO (for now).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

...and a lume shot.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Wore it all day and will retire it tonight. Keeping it simple and getting it done. 

















b-)​_


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

Agreed, for the money its great.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Waiting for the Steinhart Ocean Vintage to show up, wearing the speedy pro on a le mans NATO









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

A6








R

Sent from my favourite chair to where you are using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


>


Wow. This is nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina on a charcoal canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Resco Manus. I love the lume on this watch.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

prometheus piranha on a mesh


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Might just *dive* into that glass of wine!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning!
I went with the Tudor sub on the old blue Everest rubber strap this morning. 
Have a great day. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SKX175


----------



## rsnfrigate (Jul 29, 2014)

T-hunter said:


>


Hi, may I know what is this watch ⌚?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

rsnfrigate said:


> Hi, may I know what is this watch ⌚?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Bali Ha'i GMT - PVD

Awesome with this Pepsi bezel!!


----------



## rsnfrigate (Jul 29, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bali Ha'i GMT - PVD
> 
> Awesome with this Pepsi bezel!!


Ic. Thanks for reply ?

Best regards,
Tony TKY


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

009 today. Expecting a package today, but USPS hasn't updated the status for 48 hours. We will see...








Have a good one!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Sea Shadow on python shoes.


----------



## DVC (Mar 17, 2014)

Back to the 900 Flieger today... anxiously awaiting a few new N80 straps.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

The rain is turning to snow, so I switch with the NFW Shumate


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards

Cesar


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

SKX009 on NATO


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Sinn U212


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

August, 1986 SpeedTimer Mechanical Chronograph- restored. Perfect working order. Sweet Piece!


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

August, 1986 SpeedTimer Mechanical Chronograph- restored. Perfect working order. Sweet Piece!

View attachment 6200249


View attachment 6200329


View attachment 6200297


View attachment 6200305


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

rajenmaniar said:


> Sinn U212


Very nice watch


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Toughening it out Thursday.








Feeling much better now.b-)​_


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## DVC (Mar 17, 2014)

rajenmaniar said:


> Sinn U212


Love it! I finally found one of my own a few weeks ago... What number is yours?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Afternoon switch while doing some wash up.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks great.


cmann_97 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Spork on my new NATO from Natostrapco.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry...my internet has been chugging today. 3 double post today


----------



## SrAnderson (Oct 13, 2009)

1967


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I'm sticking to blue 
Blacklist Streetmatic on Drew canvas and KingKords bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Scurfa diver one today while moving some heavy equipment


----------



## BillyN (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

gavox squadron


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Laco Flieger









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

imgur


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Steiny today. Christmas party tonight! Have a great weekend!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Suwa 6309-7040


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Blue Halios Laguna


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!

Laco Flieger auto watch landed last night. Strap was way too big for me :-( , so I put it on this WWII leather DrewStraps. I do like this combo 

Have a great Friday. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF!
> 
> Laco Flieger auto watch landed last night. Strap was way too big for me :-( , so I put it on this WWII leather DrewStraps. I do like this combo
> 
> ...


Really good looking Brice. That strap was made for that watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVC (Mar 17, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Laco Flieger auto watch landed last night.


Another winner to complement your awesome collection...congrats!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JDCfour said:


> Really good looking Brice. That strap was made for that watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





DVC said:


> Another winner to complement your awesome collection...congrats!


Thank you so very much! Happy Friday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sueded leather NATO for the 007









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Wow Brice, that looks good, didn't think you were much into fliegers.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Wearing one of my favorite watch while browsing one of my favorite site.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

SUN021


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Still Tudor , is just pretty much the perfect watch imo .


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Looks great.


Thanks Brice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

This tudor is so nice.....
Today









Regards

Cesar


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

Seiko Shogun


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

_Hard to stay away from this meshy thing!_


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Squale 20 atmos Classic on a clockwork synergy croc grain interchangeable brown strap. Love the little bit of red in this one!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Bone Frog on a perlon. Still my favorite watch.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

The "vice president" or the "candidate". Aftermarket presidential bracelet from "Watchgecko".
Have a great weekend guys !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> Wow Brice, that looks good, didn't think you were much into fliegers.


The one I had long ago was way too
Big and heavy. Am definitely not a Flieger guy but I've been attracted to them lately and was gonna buy the Archimede 42 Titanium or Stowa. But these were a bit more so I figured I'd just try with a 300$ watch first and Laco makes quality products for the $ IMHO plus it's cool that it's one of the 5 original brands/German Air Force providers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tiagu said:


> The "vice president" or the "candidate". Aftermarket presidential bracelet from "Watchgecko".
> Have a great weekend guys !


Stunning. Love that dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

All the makings of a great Friday afternoon.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Had the Darth on early, but mail man showed with couple seiko's back from a light refinishing
























The bullhead was pretty rough, so a few nicks still show through, but overall a definite improvement!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Ushering the weekend in with the Sub--a wrist shot just now and a snapshot from earlier.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## mnp2597 (Jun 27, 2015)

Waiting for my car at the dealership, rocking a Super Avenger II......Technically a dive watch


----------



## mnp2597 (Jun 27, 2015)

Bryan66 said:


> View attachment 6212449


Much better than a Boreanaz


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Stunning. Love that dial
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Brice !


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_TGIF, might as well finish the work week with what works.


















Have a great weekend everyone.b-)​_


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Dirt cheap mako from Amazon









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

Just got this baby in. Thank you WUS and the seller.


----------



## jeremydw (Sep 26, 2009)

Anonimo Millemetri on a Zulu strap:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

King Seiko Hi Beat 3600 Mechanical ... 4502A 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Brunch with the misses

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Mirror , mirror on the wall, who is the fairest of us all? 

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## FW271 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon, have a great weekend guys!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Wearing the AD at Universal Studios in Orlando, Fl.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

63









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## guitarmac1 (Sep 13, 2015)

SNZF17 on Hirsch Liberty Calfskin band


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

UXs ready for a cyclocross ride


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Dagaz Tsunami


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

rado


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob-Red (Oct 20, 2015)

Still wearing this from yesterday... Garmin Fenix 3 Sapphire on Burgundy Zulu.


----------



## Royski21 (Nov 20, 2014)

love this one


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Busy day but been wearing this one all morning and will change later for our traditional early December trip to the Xmas tree farm 









Coffee break with my little Z










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


>


Oh man. That's so hot!! Wish I had jumped on deal. 
Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Pedro Pereira (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello 

Today with S_eiko _6309...

I was very disappointed at the beginning since the watch was a looser and worst,not working at all, sometimes :roll:

It's was hard,but with a new rotor and little care in adjustement,sometimes slower,sometimes faster, finnaly got it right and now is working fine...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Might as well round up the whole week.
Perfect for this activity....


















Typical POV









Have a great weekend everyone.b-)​_


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Wearing a perlon today.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Started the day with this one for a lunch...









But changed for this one...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

cesar scarambone said:


> Started the day with this one for a lunch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, what is the reference number for the after lunch watch?


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

65' with new shoes


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on DrunkArtStraps canvas for our yearly traditional trip the Xmas tree farm. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

SNZH55 Blue Black Bay


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Been a while since I've been on WUS

Wearing the Regatta Countdown today.


----------



## bobamarkfett (Feb 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Dagaz T2









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man that looks outstanding on that strap.


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Coloring dinosaurs with princesses during halftime of the SEC Championship game. Roll Tide!


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

*Kazimon 1500









*


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Father and Son. Son's first big boy watch. 4 1/2 years old. Gets to wear it for special occasions.








Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jfthorn (Jul 22, 2014)

Cyber Monday deal I couldn't pass up, $35.00 Love this watch!


----------



## lukaspl21 (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Trash_Gordon (Aug 20, 2015)

Vintage AVIA-matic Depthgauge on NSA.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## dimon73 (Nov 3, 2012)

[/URL]


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's been the 005 today, really been enjoying this one and it's seen a lot of wrist time. 
Have a great Sunday. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Time to prep the shrimp









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Wearing Darth tuna on green BC strap, while trying to get some Christmas lights up


















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

DHL just dropped this beauty off - left Vaduz in Switzerland on Thursday morning, hit LAX last night, and here it is 

So glad to finally find one, essentially unworn with box and papers, for $400 (well below list). Chrono24 ftw.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

fatalelement said:


> DHL just dropped this beauty off - left Vaduz in Switzerland on Thursday morning, hit LAX last night, and here it is
> 
> So glad to finally find one, essentially unworn with box and papers, for $400 (well below list). Chrono24 ftw.
> 
> ...


Congrats, its a nice GMT watch!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Here are a few dusty and dirty shots of my dive watch.


----------



## Nalco (Dec 6, 2015)

SM PO bought in 2008.bezel serviced in 2010 (not ceramic) 45,5 mm. Seems need servicing for






date adjustment, but ok overall.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting the week off with the blue Tudor sub, back on bracelet. This is for me the most comfortable bracelet, it conforms to the wrist perfectly. 
Have a great day. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Very nice, what is the reference number for the after lunch watch?


Thanks brother! This is an Anonimo militare chrono opera mecana. I have no idea of its reference hehehe.... Today










Cesar


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Pocket Pelly. Two-liner for life.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Mako


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Monday folks. It's lunch time and monster has got to eat. Time to brave the cold.








Y'all be good.b-)​_


----------



## Civilguy007 (Mar 18, 2015)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

dinexus said:


> Pocket Pelly. Two-liner for life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice shot and watch!:-!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

castlk said:


>


Hey castlk, 
How about taking some fresh pics of this one. I think we've seen these before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJP (Nov 11, 2006)

Zinex Nitrox LE (2009) on ostrich


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

On with the Scuba dude...


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

007


----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

SKX007 on the Endmill today. Still looking around for something in the same vein as this for a strictly "blue collar work watch" but more elevated and accurate. Trying to decide between the Tudor Pelagos, Tudor Black Bay Red or Black, Seiko SBX001 MarineMaster 300 or something different like an IWC Mark XVII. Pelagos offers something different than my Sub and Speedy Pro, MM300 gives me a top notch Seiko which has a certain appeal too. Worried both may be a little too big though (and that the titanium finish on the Pelagos may be too dull for my liking).


----------



## Deck (Sep 2, 2013)

New last week Brathwait...


Deck


----------



## c0de (Sep 2, 2010)

Day 1 and I can't stop looking at it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

c0de said:


> Day 1 and I can't stop looking at it...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome watch!


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Burger time and watch time - still hanging onto this new one so my rotation is on hold for now!










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

fatalelement said:


> Burger time and watch time - still hanging onto this new one so my rotation is on hold for now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, definitely would smash. The background that is.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko SARG017 on DrunkArtStraps leather nato for the evening. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## the_chad (Dec 3, 2015)

Tisell Sub 9015


----------



## bravoecho (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Classic


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

007.... Right now!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

fatalelement said:


> Burger time and watch time - still hanging onto this new one so my rotation is on hold for now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm it makes me hungry!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

MSAR









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Pepsi Tuesday









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vintage Seamaster chrono on Phoenix nato. My favorite nato material, need to find more 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Morning routine...


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

www.the


----------



## finslayer83 (Oct 27, 2015)

asrar.merchant said:


> www.the


Nice!

Can't wait to add a pic of the Squale I ordered from you!


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

SKX-cerakote on blue canvas









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Sub today!









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## mdwilson (Jun 2, 2015)

Athaya Vintage


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Shhhhh.....








b-)​_


----------



## Toffern (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Rob-Red (Oct 20, 2015)

Legend Diver


----------



## c2h5oh (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

The speediest of Tuesdays to everyone.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toffern (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart NAV B-Uhr 47mm


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Seiko this morning.


----------



## deleonj (Jun 17, 2012)

Early train with the Seamaster 2223.80


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

www.the


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 005 today even though I had planned on wearing another.
The Force is strong ;-)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Tudor Sub


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)

*Making a bombing run today...*


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_How is everyone's Wednesday going? Doing fine here, just got to do a little property tending before the strong wind do some damage. For such chore......

















13+ years and this watch is still getting it done. 
Carry on gentlemen.
b-)​_


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

On with the funky BaliHa'a GMT. Man this 2893-2 is smooth & runs like a champ!
Have a good one fellas!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

A little birth month and year turtle case action to get over the hump today. Really love the lollipop second hand and bidirectional bezel. Feels so old school, as a watch from '83 should I suppose.


----------



## nomoneyx (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

So happy to have this watch. What a beauty.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Raysman, the original solar G-Shock.


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

GSAR


----------



## pcmxa (Sep 4, 2011)

ok, it's from a few hours ago, on the ride back from diving in the keys.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

The weather had been awful in the Keys the last few days!! Worst week of weather we have had for years.


Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## pcmxa (Sep 4, 2011)

I was down here a few years ago, when it was cold (I the low 50s upper 40s), windy and rainy. One dive the visibility was about 4 feet. I'll take partly sunny, high 70s, and dive visibility 20+ feet, given that back home it is well below freezing at night and a mile above and a thousand miles from the ocean.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Tuna in sunshine


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Heading home. Waiting for my flight.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

I just purchased this Longines Olympic Chronograph. I collect mechanical stopwatches and a vintage Longines stopwatch has eluded me so far so this will fill that void nicely for now. Love the 2 tone dial with the large LONGiNES text!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

scout sniper


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

OM EX 2 on Horween Chromexcel vintage leather.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Luxmento Naylamp


----------



## 33fountain (Oct 22, 2011)

I can't decide which one to wear....
Anyone else run into this problem?


----------



## 33fountain (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice watch!


----------



## 33fountain (Oct 22, 2011)

Very nice looking watch!


----------



## 33fountain (Oct 22, 2011)

Great looking watch!


----------



## 33fountain (Oct 22, 2011)

I like


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

My new ML Pontos S Dual Time concept diver on an orange DrunkArtStraps canvas to brighten things up 
I'm impressed, it exceeds my expectations. I need to take better pics. I love the dial and hands, how they catch the light. Case is top notch as well. 
Have a great day. 
Brice



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 33fountain (Oct 22, 2011)

Very cool looking watch..


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

SKX on oiled leather.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Fatboi_ET said:


> View attachment 6271050


Very cool!!
Polish technology!!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Leekster said:


> Very cool!!
> Polish technology!!
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


It's got a Sea-Gull movement... Chinese heart, Polish body. It's mixed race. 
I just love the blue dial and retro case.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

During recent trip to Cuba I was lucky enough to trade a local business man a piece of Canadiana for his Poljot chrono. The watch had been pawned by a Russian soldier before he returned from Cuba to The Motherland.
all features of the chrono work, but there are signs of wear. It keeps good time and I am happy with the trade. Hope you like this watch.


----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## krs (Nov 10, 2006)

wearing the field engineer, and yes, that is a ny islander's blue sweatshirt.


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Yup, nice and cozy to lunch. 








Now I want to nap.
b-)​_


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

Waiting for my daughters bus.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Planet Ocean today, one more to go until the weekend.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^^ Fantastic! 
RD


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

My 1 day old Deep Blue Scuba with the spanking new light blue dial.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

again Tudor 79190:


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NFW Shumate


----------



## JNH (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## supersmitty (Dec 6, 2010)

Mkii Kingston


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

SD Tuna


----------



## Ballgame168 (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## c0de (Sep 2, 2010)

Tudor black bay red... Totally mesmerized.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the ML Pontos S dual time concept diver but on a Hirsch rubber. I wanted a rubber option for sports activity, pool and beach... Maybe something other than the ubiquitous ISOFRANE plus I get tired of holes sometimes. The Hirsch smooth finish works well and is also more versatile. I was going to source the OEM ML rubber but now may stick with this and occasionally the ISO 

Have a great day. 
B


















Between this and the orange canvas, I'll have two strong combos for the ML. I also have to try the charcoal and rust colored canvas and couple of leather. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Orient Raven Friday


















Happy Friday Folks
b-)​_


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Good evening 

Seiko Tuna SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Sat diver on mesh .....


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Big boy GBR...


----------



## natejc93 (Jan 11, 2015)

ye ol' faithful SKX007


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Darth on leather









Love matching hardware! 









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Double IPA, anyone? 


Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Right now, at this very moment, I'm wearing the GA100. It will keep me company for the next 12 hours at work. Have a great night!

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

And for the evening &#8230;









Regards

Cesar


----------



## skoner (May 27, 2014)

cesar scarambone said:


> And for the evening &#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice AP diver. Gosh, just reading you're location status makes me miss Rio, the best city in the world.


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Thinking if I should pull the trigger on this.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

cirdec said:


> Thinking if I should pull the trigger on this.


Nice looking watch but it looks huge. That's just my opinion and may not carry much. If you like it, go for it.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

skoner said:


> Nice AP diver. Gosh, just reading you're location status makes me miss Rio, the best city in the world.


Thanks brother! Rio is really a nice place to live, however it has a lot of problems .... Mostly violence, that is the one that bothers me the most. But i agree with you, the city is wonderful!

Regards

Cesar


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

First of my Doxa beaters!! Have a good one guys...Dave


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NFW Shumate


----------



## JNH (Jul 31, 2015)

There is a lot great looking watches!!!!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Wearing my Doxa sub300 t graph


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> 
> My new ML Pontos S Dual Time concept diver on an orange DrunkArtStraps canvas to brighten things up
> I'm impressed, it exceeds my expectations. I need to take better pics. I love the dial and hands, how they catch the light. Case is top notch as well.
> ...


Looks incredible. Great choice!
WC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSI11 (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Brass A1









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Tortuga... one of my all time faves.

Have a good one guys!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ML Pontos DualTime concept diver again 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 21, 2013)

Deep star on Isofrane


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Sent via two tin cans and a bit of string.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

JDCfour said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Poseidon looks very good with bronze case


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Resco Manus for me.


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Sorry to reply so late , anywhere from $300 to $1,000 depending on the movement and condition ... They were made to compete with the Grand Seiko manufactured at a sister factory ... Very comparable quality and components ... Highly Collectable Now ... Why buy a Vintage Datejust @ $3 - 5 K when you can have Grand or King Seiko with the Stellar Hi Beat Movement , Beautiful Dial and Casework 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow! That's freaking hot!! Congrats!!
> Mind me asking how much these go for ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Sorry to reply so late , anywhere from $300 to $1,000 depending on the movement and condition ... They were made to compete with the Grand Seiko manufactured at a sister factory ... Very comparable quality and components ... Highly Collectable Now ... Why buy a Vintage Datejust @ $3 - 5 K when you can have Grand or King Seiko with the Stellar Hi Beat Movement , Beautiful Dial and Casework for a A lot less Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Lately, I've been digging this on leather as a nice change of pace to accommodate my casual winter wardrobe. I know some people frown upon a diver on leather strap, but let's face it, when it's this cold out I'm not going anywhere near the water. Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

SR. 600 T-Graph starting to be worn more!!...Have a good one guys..Dave


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Spent the evening with this one&#8230;









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Been moving furniture all day and strapping in for UFC 194 calls for a changing of the guard--off with the SKX and on with the Speedy Pro. More excited about this card than any in recent memory. Starting things off right with one of my favorite take out spots (authentic Chinese eats from the best local spot) and one of my favorite beers (Rogue Dead Guy).

View attachment 6298426

View attachment 6298434

View attachment 6298442

View attachment 6298450


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

356









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_About to hit the sack but thought I might as well share the watch I wore tonight. Haven't worn it in quite sometime but after replacing the battery, it's still working so might as well take it for a spin. It was an impulse buy and the price wasn't too bad. I paid $64.49 delivered 2 1/2 years ago. Just an old beater quartz on the budget that got it done tonight. 









Here it is when it was new.



































b-)​_


----------



## Mywatchblog (Dec 12, 2015)

10:09 GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi there,

Here it is. Best of Chinese manufacturing. For money the quality is great, watch is accurate and I really do like it. Great entry to Chinese sector.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## igor384 (Sep 22, 2015)

Sbbn015 on a Bonetto Cinturini 317


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Waiting summer


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

buddhabar said:


>


What watch is this? Model number? Very cool retro look

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Tudor and Kraken


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## krs (Nov 10, 2006)

florijn with a bonetto cinturini 317.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing the ML Pontos S Dual Time on the Hirsch Pure rubber. 
Have a great Sunday. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Just arrived an hour ago. Amazon Sunday delivery. I have no idea how they are making a profit with prime weekend delivery, but in glad they do it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)

Today's wear (OK, I know it's not a diver but what the heck):


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Watching The Nutcracker in Orlando while my youngest tyke is sleeping on my chest.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Helson on a nice burgundy strap









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Started the day with this one









And swaped for this one&#8230;









Regards

Cesar


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Wearing the Tissot Classic to dinner. This is my one and only dress(ier) watch.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## jerj (Mar 21, 2015)

For a laid-back weekend. Hope you've enjoyed yours.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Work day for the Milgauss

This and then a 200 ton press 

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

LACO Augsburg 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
Christopher Ward Trident

*













​


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

Susie Quattro


----------



## JNH (Jul 31, 2015)

Everyone has great looking watches! I wish I had lots of money!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## telefunken (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Been wearing this for over a month since I got it. It's be extremely accurate within cosc. Fabulous tool watch, especially for the $. On Thursday starts the wrist reign of the planet ocean, when I finally get to wear it!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning!

Pam 005 on an old SNPR bridle leather strap to kick off the work week. Love how that leather has aged, beautiful patina that my pic doesn't show 

B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

New purchase from Prometheus. It was in the sale, categorised as scratched or dented, when i opened the box it was absolutely mint, i really struggled to find a mark apart from one tiny little indent on the inside of one of the lugs, only visible with a lupe. It just starting to develop some patina. I am very impressed with the Poseidon, may thanks to Carlos. I nearly went for this in the pre-order phase but held off due to other commitments, glad i bought this in the sale.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Alpinist on Art's strap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Promaster on grey NATO


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Eco-Drive Monday








Have great day
_b-)​


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Starting the week with this one &#8230;









Regards

Cesar


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Had this one for many month. I really like it. It is classic in my opinion.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really loves this one. Inner bezel and dial are nice


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Stolas Harbormaster w' Maddog CF buckle.


----------



## SLazz (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm wearing my new"beater". It's a Luminox 3151.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

First gen BEADBLASTED TRIMIX GMT ....the salmon hand really contrasts well on this one...have a good one Dave


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Laco Flieger tonight still on Drew's WWII Belgian leather. It's a pretty cool watch for the $. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos two liner today, looking forward to a great week!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Tickythebull said:


> New purchase from Prometheus. It was in the sale, categorised as scratched or dented, when i opened the box it was absolutely mint, i really struggled to find a mark apart from one tiny little indent on the inside of one of the lugs, only visible with a lupe. It just starting to develop some patina. I am very impressed with the Poseidon, may thanks to Carlos. I nearly went for this in the pre-order phase but held off due to other commitments, glad i bought this in the sale.
> 
> View attachment 6314274


This is gorgeous! And what a steal!


----------



## docbenj (Dec 29, 2014)

This one for 2 days

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Poseidon on nubuck / suede.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## femto (Dec 14, 2015)

Brand-new Bombfrog BT 25 Series 4:


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm going with the B&R 123 GMT on a DrunkArtStraps vintage leather strap. 
Still digging this watch and want the 126 Carbon Orange LE next 

Have a great day. 
B

Icicle lights reflection in the spirit of Xmas, an awesome holiday filled with Joy 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Tourby this morning...


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JNH (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mallanim (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I think a leather band would be good for today.









Definitely a leather band kinda day. At least the sun is out so it's warmer than I thought it would be. 


















Have a nice day everyone.
b-)_​


----------



## ronnie.mckinney2 (Sep 23, 2014)

Powerjet 9015















Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

My new all black Glycine Incursore


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helson SD45; when they actually had colorful dials...


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)

Shogun again today. I can't make up my mind on this one. It's a great watch but I rarely wear it so I may have to let it go.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Borealis Seahawk on my "Boba Fett Strap."


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Bathysphere 500

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> Helson SD45; when they actually had colorful dials...


Looks good on this bracelet, it's a Benauus or Zenton bracelet?


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Looks good on this bracelet, it's a Benauus or Zenton bracelet?


Zenton... Got the M45 on a strap. Never let an opportunity...or a good bracelet...go to waste.


----------



## Amateur Hour (Jun 22, 2013)

Back to the PO on this Tuesday


----------



## Rob-Red (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnie.mckinney2 (Sep 23, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ndrenfro (Feb 9, 2015)

New Delfin just arrived


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ML Pontos S dual time on Hirsch Pure

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

It's Speedy Tuesday. What else would I wear?

















On a nice chestnut B&R leather band. Not gonna lie though. Missing my Sub like crazy. Can't wait for it to get back. Also wanting a Black Bay Noir for a work beater to keep my Speedy and Sub a little more for special occasions, and thinking of Panerais too--but the budget only goes so far. I see a sterile dial PAM homage in my future for true beater duties, because I think those big ol' cases look awesome when they're beat up.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

joshuagull said:


> It's Speedy Tuesday. What else would I wear?
> 
> View attachment 6333274
> 
> ...


I sincerely envy your dilemma... Also, that strap looks awesome on your speedy.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

ndrenfro said:


> New Delfin just arrived
> View attachment 6332026


Congrats! It's a nice watch


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

joshuagull said:


> It's Speedy Tuesday. What else would I wear?
> 
> View attachment 6333274
> 
> ...


Great taste, guess who else has a thing for panerai, speedy, sub and BB black?

<-----this guy









Milguass for this work week

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Today I am a Sinner. German engineering for your wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi,

Some heavy weights today so far. Beautiful pieces.

Here is my vintage HMT on custom strap. Light as a feather, accurate and bright ;-)









Thanks for watching.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

Snapseed app...pretty cool :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 big date chrono on Art's Horween Chromexcel burgundy leather strap. This watch is still a favorite and it's not even an automatic 

Have a great day.
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Tudor 79190 for a rainy day:


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## telefunken (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

This oris is so nice! And also i adore those green straps!









Regards

Cesar


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sea Snake today









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

On a quick lunch recess from jury duty...


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

In the UPS browns today for work duties. Lots of rain. I hear turtles love rain, so naturally the 6309 felt like a good choice. Love this piece on an olive NATO.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Some scooby dude ...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Day4...Zinex week...like Exhulk...vintage HELIOX 2500 SUPERSUB ...awesome handset imo...have a good one guys..Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Pin me to a post!! What's with these double posts all the time? Tks guys..Dave


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

joshuagull said:


> View attachment 6340786
> 
> 
> In the UPS browns today for work duties. Lots of rain. I hear turtles love rain, so naturally the 6309 felt like a good choice. Love this piece on an olive NATO.


Nice shot!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

PO in da house


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good Morning everyone,

Decided that some of my wind up watches are not getting enough wrist time. Here is one for today:









Thanks for watching.


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Enjoy your day !


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Obris Morgan EXII on Horween Chromexcel leather, the strap has a vintage look, very comfortable and it has a kind self healing affect for any marks it picks up.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Not a diver but a HAQ that is a great world travelers watch as the hour hand can be adjusted without stopping the movement.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

XL on black NATO


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue T100 Daynight


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Haven't changed watch since yesterday morning. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Haven't changed watch since yesterday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this piece. Virtually every strap you've slapped on this Alpina has been a winner!


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)

Back to the Prometheus.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Fatboi_ET said:


> Love this piece. Virtually every strap you've slapped on this Alpina has been a winner!


Thank you very much. I have to admit it's a favorite and the fact it is so strap-friendly helps 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

As usual, slumming with another Seiko.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Bracelet resized and ready to roll










Need to find a good NATO to match.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Light rain means that 300m diver is a must


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Sunny day today...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Non-diver, just a classic look.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## vicko5000 (Feb 27, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


>


Very nice chrono

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vicko5000 (Feb 27, 2011)

Wearing my modded skx007 today on a Maratac British Grey Zulu















Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## DVC (Mar 17, 2014)

cesar scarambone said:


> Sunny day today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cesar, I think every watch that I've seen you post pics of has been a beauty...amazing collection!

I've always liked this IWC; I even almost bought it recently on the pre-owned market.


----------



## DVC (Mar 17, 2014)

mysiak said:


> Light rain means that 300m diver is a must
> View attachment 6348993


I haven't seen this one before...What model is this? Beautiful watch!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Bronzo Moray 47 on custom crocs. May the Force be with you...always.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Finally got my Christmas present early!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Mokume Gane by H2O


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sinn 757









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 21, 2013)

Armida a1 45 on hirsch extreme


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Panzera










I hit send. It's transmitted. You read it. Magically from Tapatalk.


----------



## Rob-Red (Oct 20, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF341 on StrapCode 3 ring Bond NATO


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Aquatimer for a rainy day here


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Of course Quartz


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Started the day with the Speedy and some errands around town. Swapped over to the SKX007 for work duties this evening.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _I think a leather band would be good for today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yikes! Looks cold! No diving today?

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Leekster said:


> yikes! Looks cold! No diving today?
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


_Today was even colder, a high of 22! It's definitely not for everyone. I actually wore my monster with the original metal bracelet today, no problem. Love the consistent accuracy of this watch.








b-)_​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pontos S dual time 1/1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Between this and the orange canvas, I'll have two strong combos for the ML. I also have to try the charcoal and rust colored canvas and couple of leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Killer combo Brice!

Love that watch.

Just awesome. ...


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Wearing the Resco at work tonight.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

exc-hulk said:


> Killer combo Brice!
> 
> Love that watch.
> 
> Just awesome. ...


Thanks buddy. It was a pleasant surprise. It was a facilitation trade and was gonna post it FS same day 
Then I opened the box and liked it. Not sure it's long term , but it's a a amazing watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!!

My favorite watch ever so far. Blue sub and will go on a new blue Timefactor NATO later.. Barbie time .  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Wearing one of my grails... right now:
Omega 2531.80


----------



## mofa (Jul 9, 2015)

Introducing my new daily beater: Chr Ward London C60 Trident 300. Yes, it is a quartz watch.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Snzh53 on cheap Best Buy strap


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Liquid black !

Glossy dial FTW!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Steiny Friday.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Aevig Huldra with a great blue dial for today! 









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 21, 2013)

Ecozilla isofrane


----------



## Clino (Jan 19, 2011)

DS Action


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

DVC said:


> Cesar, I think every watch that I've seen you post pics of has been a beauty...amazing collection!
> 
> I've always liked this IWC; I even almost bought it recently on the pre-owned market.


Thanks for your kind words brother! We are always trying to refine our colection , sometimes we buy something that we like a lot, a couple of years later we can change our mind and ending seling it, i believe that is how this hobby works... I believe that most of the watches that i have today will age well... For now, i believe that i have a nice colection indeed, trying to enjoy them instead of buying new things... we always want more, a new diver, a new chrono, etc... But this moment i'm trying to enjoy them. Of course that the currency is not helping us nowadays in Brasil , so it make us stop buying and enjoy those that we already have hahaha.... I adore this aquatimer, IMHO is the best aquatimer ever made from iwc, and you can find a nice one for a fair price in the second hand market... Today:









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue T100 Daynight


----------



## BillyN (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## nomoneyx (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Moray Ti 47; TGIF!


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

EZM3 on vintage Eulit for skiing duty.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

On very comfy HR silicone


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

ten13th said:


> EZM3 on vintage Eulit for skiing duty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really love this lefty crown!


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

DVC said:


> I haven't seen this one before...What model is this? Beautiful watch!


Thanks, it's Longines Hydroconquest, the older model.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Shrouded Monster


----------



## Toffern (Dec 7, 2015)

Cant decide


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Citizen NY0040 on Phoenix-Nato at the moment:
(a watch with an excellent price/fun&quality-ratio out there)


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

King Seiko Hi Beat ... Circa 1970 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Toffern said:


> Cant decide


No problem: Seiko


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P mediante Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

H2O Kalmar 2 Mokume Gane

Historic material










www.the


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Monster!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient SK


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

007 for party preparations this morning


----------



## igor384 (Sep 22, 2015)

Same as this time last week! Quick break from semi last minute Christmas shopping.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 21, 2013)

NFW Viperfish


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Happy Saturday friends

doxa 5000t military, cosc edition










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Hope everyone is having a nice weekend so far. Still one of the fav.....








Best regards and Happy Holidays to all
b-)​_


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Ebel Tekton Arsenal FC today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I almost want to cry










Not sure my other watches are going to see any wrist time for a while


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Halios Tropik on a strapcode canvas nato

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Seppia said:


> I almost want to cry


Please don't. It's just a Rolex. Big congrats bro !

\m/


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Seppia said:


> I almost want to cry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like an homage to an Invicta.;-)


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> Looks like an homage to an Invicta.;-)


Hahaha! Awesome!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tavo2311 (Nov 26, 2013)

Lew and Huey Orthos getting some pool time. 









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## vicko5000 (Feb 27, 2011)

delco714 said:


> Finally got my Christmas present early!


Oh man, what a beauty!

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Typhoon T-II


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## igor384 (Sep 22, 2015)

A 1971 6139-8002 today, plus a bonus shot of the current rotation.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Waiting at the terminal. Hope everyone has a good one.


----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 21, 2013)

Viperfish on zulu


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## femto (Dec 14, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> G. Gerlach Otago


Wonderful watch, it's hard to resist to buy one too, but I'm waiting for the new 303. Flight Squad.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Pic taken yesterday; sorry for the wrong day.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Orient sat diver on rubber ...


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

arutlosjr11 said:


> View attachment 6379650


That's rich! I love it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## wacaw325 (May 25, 2010)

BR126









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

OVM








Loving this combo!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Happy Sunday!! Hope everyone has a nice holiday week!!



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

julywest said:


> View attachment 6380786


That is a fantastic looking watch, the new Hooper?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This morning, I've been wearing the Laco Augsburg Flieger watch. Laco made one of the original German B-Uhr Pilot watch for new Luftwaffe-new German Airforce under ...... 1935- among 5 brands: ALS, Laco, Stowa, Wempe and to a smaller degree IWC. 
I was reading about pilot watches as I was shopping for the Laco and cross-shopped the Archimede as well. I found out that ALS and Laco were the only two to use German made in-house movements then. Although they were also German brands, Wempe and Stowa used Swiss made mvts. Wempe also assembled watches for ALS and Laco due to volume limitations for a period of time. 
Obviously I much prefer today's available smaller size offering in the 40-44mm range to the original 55mm size.
I still have my Laco on the WWII Belgian leather DrewStraps Leather, as it's the best combo so fast based on that I have in the 20mm strap box 










Turbo photobomb 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> That is a fantastic looking watch, the new Hooper?


Thanks. New to me they have been out better than a year but I resisted. I was on a cushion case hunt for quite a while and ignoring price this fits best of the 5 or so I tried.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> That is a fantastic looking watch, the new Hooper?


Sorry double post.

Think it's interesting when a copy of a 1970s watch seems better than a new design?


----------



## DVC (Mar 17, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> This morning, I've been wearing the Laco Augsburg Flieger watch. Laco made one of the original German B-Uhr Pilot watch for new Luftwaffe-new German Airforce under ...... 1935- among 5 brands: ALS, Laco, Stowa, Wempe and to a smaller degree IWC.
> I was reading about pilot watches as I was shopping for the Laco and cross-shopped the Archimede as well. I found out that ALS and Laco were the only two to use German made in-house movements then. Although they were also German brands, Wempe and Stowa used Swiss made mvts. Wempe also assembled watches for ALS and Laco due to volume limitations for a period of time.
> Obviously I much prefer today's available smaller size offering in the 40-44mm range to the original 55mm size.
> I still have my Laco on the WWII Belgian leather DrewStraps Leather, as it's the best combo so fast based on that I have in the 20mm strap box
> ...


I've been looking at these as well, and also researched the original 5 B-Uhr makers. I like the Laco a lot, and also the Stowa...both seem to be very keen on honoring the original specs (and even offering pieces in the original 55mm size). Whichever way I go, it will be with a manual-wind, stop-seconds config...can't wait!


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Today an old watch and old book. Lifeis good.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

SMPc today, while I wait for he wife to return with coffee. Cheers.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> This morning, I've been wearing the Laco Augsburg Flieger watch. Laco made one of the original German B-Uhr Pilot watch for new Luftwaffe-new German Airforce under ...... 1935- among 5 brands: ALS, Laco, Stowa, Wempe and to a smaller degree IWC.
> I was reading about pilot watches as I was shopping for the Laco and cross-shopped the Archimede as well. I found out that ALS and Laco were the only two to use German made in-house movements then. Although they were also German brands, Wempe and Stowa used Swiss made mvts. Wempe also assembled watches for ALS and Laco due to volume limitations for a period of time.
> Obviously I much prefer today's available smaller size offering in the 40-44mm range to the original 55mm size.
> I still have my Laco on the WWII Belgian leather DrewStraps Leather, as it's the best combo so fast based on that I have in the 20mm strap box
> ...


Excellent watch with great historical allure
Turbo's photo bombs are much appreciated as well


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## sukri131 (Jun 8, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

dpelle said:


> That's rich! I love it
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Superb.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## JNH (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue On Super Engineer II


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Blue ray Monday


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning everyone.

Starting the short week with the Bell&Ross 123 GMT on a DrunkArtStrap leather.

Have a great day. 
B

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

I've had no luck prying this from my wrist!

Happy Holidays, friends!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)

Waiting at the doctor's office.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Nimo today&#8230;









Regards

Cesar


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

Fresh off the FedEx Truck this morning. All I can say is "wow!" Jason really outdid himself, and I am super happy to finally have this one kicking around.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

This 









Sent from my blah blah blah.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Still loving my new *Strapcode Super Engineer II *on my _Blue Mako...

_


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_So, I decided to stop by the admin office for a brief holiday lunch shindig hoping to get to hang out with the new hot HR chick and perhaps a little photo op. Well, FML. She didn't show up as she was interviewing a potential new schmuck to hire.

Nothing rocks an office lunch with punch and Cheetos party like my SKX









Here is my hot and sexy SKX, that's all I got.









Y'all stay cool and Happy Holidays b-)​_


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Got this MWW Tatoskok today, I love the dial on this one!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

MattW said:


> Waiting at the doctor's office.
> 
> View attachment 6388729


Well, it's been nice knowing you and your wonderful collection. Dibs on this Sinn? Too soon?


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sukri131 (Jun 8, 2015)

Sinn U1 to office today

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Morning!! 








Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the new arrived, MWW Tatoskok


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gerrit75 (Aug 12, 2014)

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

"Forty" special master 1000


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today&#8230;









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Narf CC (Nov 12, 2013)

Hydro and beetle


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Three days in a row. Can't take it off!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

cesar scarambone said:


> Today&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Have a good ride, here with the snow bike will be out in 4 months....


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

The original Seiko turtle today









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

This afternoon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## docbenj (Dec 29, 2014)

Till the 25th










Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

This will be on for the foreseeable future. It's a bit heavy and big presence..but in love.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Meanwhile, here at the North Pole we are working hard in style. Don't worry kiddos, the hide is not from Rudolph.....









Told you this is the North Pole, it's even starting to snow.....









Well, somebody has got to go out there and get y'alls presents ready....









Be nice, we're all watching you. Peace on Earth.
b-)​_


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Tatoskok








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narf CC (Nov 12, 2013)

Hydro and beetle


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Hot from the AD this afternoon


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

DB 1000mm on DB Italian Rubber ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Speedy Tuesday for this short, hopefully speedy week. Ready for the Christmas holiday.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Danny T said:


> Hot from the AD this afternoon


Gorgeous Danny!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos today


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On my left hand, Kontiki










On my right, Francis Drake


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## igor384 (Sep 22, 2015)

The tuna seems to be getting all my wrist time lately.

SBBN015 while tuning into Radio Romania International on 6015khz, 23:48 UTC.

Apologies for the reflections!


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Hot from the AD this afternoon


Top Notch!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Danny T said:


> Hot from the AD this afternoon


Awesome Christmas gift!! Congrats Danny


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MattW said:


> View attachment 6402193


Love this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Danny T said:


>


You got that awesome IWC today and 3 hours later you switched to this ???!! 

Congrats. What a beautiful chrono !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

This Ti guy is glued to my wrist this week

























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> You got that awesome IWC today and 3 hours later you switched to this ???!!
> 
> Congrats. What a beautiful chrono !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


That's when you know you have too many watches, first world problem :-d

I have rarely taken off the Sub since I got it about two weeks ago.

Pics taken at Grand Canyon yesterday :-!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> You got that awesome IWC today and 3 hours later you switched to this ???!!
> 
> Congrats. What a beautiful chrono !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


LOL. I'm all over the place aren't I

One word why I switched........wifey


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Danny T said:


> LOL. I'm all over the place aren't I
> 
> One word why I switched........wifey


Word! And understood!


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ronnie.mckinney2 (Sep 23, 2014)

Mondays choice








Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

I got nothin'.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## telefunken (Jul 15, 2012)

Seamaster:


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

Even though I'm at work, Cocktail Time!

Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Have a Tunariffic Christmas!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Danny T said:


> LOL. I'm all over the place aren't I
> 
> One word why I switched........wifey



Ah ah! You must have a big hiding spot for all those arrivals.... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Crazy morning at work already, running behind for my morning wruw 
Just went for a cup of joe to make it through the rest of the day

Pam Wednesday here









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

kpc001 said:


> Even though I'm at work, Cocktail Time!
> 
> Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


Looks like a nice watch no matter what time it is, work time, cocktail time, any time.
cheers


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Seiko Pepsi (recently arrived thank you Oilersfan)
am getting ready to do some laundry before the grandchildren arrive.
seasons Greetings to all


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Mako XL orange bezel on worn orange leather NATO. The wife hates this combo but I love it. Sometimes you have to stand firm for what you believe in.


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Time for a little R and R, finished off last day of call, kids gifts are wrapped, wife's are ready too!

Nothing says the holidays like a new bottle of laga! The first time I tried it was around Christmas and have had a love affair with islay ever since!

I am just loving this freaking doxa!! Can't wait for another... What a sickness....



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob-Red (Oct 20, 2015)

This guy makes the cut again this week.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Newly received OWC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


> Nice! Have a good ride, here with the snow bike will be out in 4 months....


Thanks brother! Here is exactly the oposite, 45ºc .... Pretty hot! Today...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Back just in time for Christmas.


----------



## Matt P. (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm wearing a vintage LIP Nautic supercompressor manual wind.


----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

cairoanan said:


> Mako XL orange bezel on worn orange leather NATO. The wife hates this combo but I love it. Sometimes you have to stand firm for what you believe in.


Fight the good fight! Great combo.

Sent from my KFMEWI using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Modded Lum-tec B3









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 6415393


Boy oh boy is that pretty. Is that a modded SKX007 on a Super Oyster bracelet? Sumo hands? I can't place the dial. Looks like a coin edge bezel and the bezel insert and dial look blue...or is that just the light?


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

G. Gerlach Enigma 

G. Gerlach Enigma by muchacho86, on Flickr

G. Gerlach Enigma by muchacho86, on Flickr

G. Gerlach Enigma by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

joshuagull said:


> Boy oh boy is that pretty. Is that a modded SKX007 on a Super Oyster bracelet? Sumo hands? I can't place the dial. Looks like a coin edge bezel and the bezel insert and dial look blue...or is that just the light?


- SKX Enhanced by Artifice Horoworks, SKX009 base
- Seiko Instruments NH36A movement 
- Yobokies clicking coin-edge bezel
- Double-dome sapphire crystal w/inner AR coating
- Seiko Stargate II dial, blue
- Seiko Sea Urchin Hr. & Min. hands
- Seiko SARB059 signed "S" crown
- Strapcode Super Oyster bracelet, 22mm-18mm taper w/ratcheting dive clasp, custom engraved 
- Custom engraved case-back w/updated specs


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Crazy morning at work already, running behind for my morning wruw
> Just went for a cup of joe to make it through the rest of the day
> 
> Pam Wednesday here
> ...


Love the simplicity of the Pam!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego **500m, **Happy Holidays guys!*_
*







*_


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Merry Christmas Eve and Happy holidays


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Merry Christmas friends










www.the


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great Xmas eve. I'm hoping I can leave work at a decent time to meet my family for our early Christmas Eve dinner at our house. 
It'll be the Tudor blue sub on Perlon today. 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)

BevoWatch said:


> Well, it's been nice knowing you and your wonderful collection. Dibs on this Sinn? Too soon?


Good one. When that inevitable day comes, the wife will have instructions to send this one to you


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

SDGenius said:


> - SKX Enhanced by Artifice Horoworks, SKX009 base
> - Seiko Instruments NH36A movement
> - Yobokies clicking coin-edge bezel
> - Double-dome sapphire crystal w/inner AR coating
> ...


This is a great looking mod! It is making me miss my blue stargate!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Darth on olive W&W leather
















Merry Christmas guys!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Freakishly warm today... 16C!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

asrar.merchant said:


> Merry Christmas friends
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really love this color combo! Great watch!


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch with the MWW Tatoskok for a family ATV ride.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Starting today with the great white. I don't wear this one much, it's my sons birth year watch that he will receive when he graduates high school.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Spunwell said:


> Starting today with the great white. I don't wear this one much, it's my sons birth year watch that he will receive when he graduates high school.


Great watch and cool gift. Does he know it's coming?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Starting today with the great white. I don't wear this one much, it's my sons birth year watch that he will receive when he graduates high school.


I have the same watch coming in today, already out for delivery ? Cheers!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Posting this one, for many of you, is akin to asking "what do you think about the log I left in the john?" 
But, I LIKE this one; 2824, domed sapphire, exhibition caseback, drilled lugs with screwbars... It's an "oldie". Before the "let's scrawl the company name on every available space" phase. xD Merry Christmas!


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Merry Christmas!



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

hoppes-no9 said:


> Great watch and cool gift. Does he know it's coming?


He knows I own it, but does not know its for him. He has asked why I don't wear it more though. He's just twelve now.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Evening switch to the Hexa K500








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

My son turns 6 tonight at 10pm. Happy Birthday, Grant.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Time to bundle up and head on home. My work is done and now it's time to celebrate. Let it snow, let it snow I say. I'm ready!










Perfect, caught the last bit of sunshine left.


















May you all have a Merry Christmas
b-)​_


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> I have the same watch coming in today, already out for delivery  Cheers!


Great White came in and I think these two watches will be sufficient for all situations I may be in.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hope everyone has a magical Christmas!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Happy Christmas folks! 
Hope you guys have a lovely day


----------



## Toffern (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I got my Boschett DWP for Christmas day!! Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays guys enjoy all moments with your family!!


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## aguilaba (Aug 13, 2015)

Torgoen T2 on custom bund of my own design and construction.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

aguilaba said:


> Torgoen T2 on custom bund of my own design and construction.
> View attachment 6430074


That is one beautiful "bund".

Seriously... Well presented!

I think I have spelling errors in nearly half my posts...

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas, all! Had a great morning opening presents and eating cinnamon rolls with the wife and little one (and snuck in a little photography playing around before everyone woke up). Little ones bring the joy back to the holidays in a big way. Now, we play--and the Sub is the choice of the day.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Have a great Christmas all!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Christmas with Mokume Gane on the Cape


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

joshuagull said:


> Merry Christmas, all! Had a great morning opening presents and eating cinnamon rolls with the wife and little one (and snuck in a little photography playing around before everyone woke up). Little ones bring the joy back to the holidays in a big way. Now, we play--and the Sub is the choice of the day.
> 
> View attachment 6430498
> 
> View attachment 6430514


Very nice collection.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

joshuagull said:


> Merry Christmas, all! Had a great morning opening presents and eating cinnamon rolls with the wife and little one (and snuck in a little photography playing around before everyone woke up). Little ones bring the joy back to the holidays in a big way. Now, we play--and the Sub is the choice of the day.
> 
> View attachment 6430498
> 
> View attachment 6430514


Very nice collection.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas!!!










This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Merry Christmas! 









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Band swap...









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

seemed appropriate for Christmas



















Merry Christmas gentleman

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't know if I should trust these guys working on my Vostok...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> I don't know if I should trust these guys working on my Vostok...


You better watch them, they look a little heavy handed, Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Not huge on remakes, but this one is really enjoyable to wear. Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Merry Christmas WUS!
BGE and a Prime Rib Roast for diner. Have a great day!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> You better watch them, they look a little heavy handed, Merry Christmas!!


I agree ahaha, a jackhammer is not the best tool for working on a watch


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> I really love this color combo! Great watch!


Thanks a ton mate.

Changed to this later 









www.the


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

joshuagull said:


> Merry Christmas, all! Had a great morning opening presents and eating cinnamon rolls with the wife and little one (and snuck in a little photography playing around before everyone woke up). Little ones bring the joy back to the holidays in a big way. Now, we play--and the Sub is the choice of the day.
> View attachment 6430498
> View attachment 6430514


That looks like a complete collection to me! Thanks for sharing


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> Very nice collection.





Fatboi_ET said:


> That looks like a complete collection to me! Thanks for sharing


Thanks guys! Much appreciated. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merry Christmas from our furry fam  or is it a selfie?? ;-)









I wore my Tudor blue sub again today, never took it off yesterday. 









I found two tropic straps in my stocking so I played Barbie with my vintage Omega Seamaster chrono cal 1040 and Tudor sub... 

















So still the sub on the wrist but on rubber 









Thank you Santa!! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Axelay2003 said:


> My son turns 6 tonight at 10pm. Happy Birthday, Grant.


Happy birthday Grant!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> Great White came in and I think these two watches will be sufficient for all situations I may be in.


Wow!! You went way upscale lately  congrats on a gorgeous white shark. I had one and regret Selling it. It has been fully serviced and was mint. 
Enjoy it!!
Btw I think either one of these would be "sufficient" for any situation 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

joshuagull said:


> Merry Christmas, all! Had a great morning opening presents and eating cinnamon rolls with the wife and little one (and snuck in a little photography playing around before everyone woke up). Little ones bring the joy back to the holidays in a big way. Now, we play--and the Sub is the choice of the day.
> 
> View attachment 6430498
> 
> View attachment 6430514


Truly awesome collection! Merry Christmas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Amen to all that. Glad to see y'all having a wonderful Christmas so far. As we all celebrate this very special day lets not forget those who aren't able to enjoy it as we do. The sick, the misfallen, our military serving all over the world away from their families. That's all.

Well, look at what Mrs. Santa brought me for xmas. Thanks to Jeep99dad's awesome collection, I was granted this wish. I gave a few options but I just knew she would pick this one. She thinks my diver's watch collection looks rather "collegiate". This is more her style and one I'd be more than happy to add to my collection. So, thanks to you Jeep99dad for bringing this to my attention.

Looky, looky what's under the xmas tree.....









Honestly, I thought it was going to be too big for my skinny wrist.....









but ya know, I think I can pull this off just fine. 








So grateful

Merry Christmas everyone
b-)
​_


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

incontrol said:


> Merry Christmas WUS!
> BGE and a Prime Rib Roast for diner. Have a great day!


Coincidentally, spent quality time with my BGE also today. My Superocean Heritage smells like hickory smoke.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow!! You went way upscale lately  congrats on a gorgeous white shark. I had one and regret Selling it. It has been fully serviced and was mint.
> Enjoy it!!
> Btw I think either one of these would be "sufficient" for any situation
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks, this one's mint too but service history is unknown. I really like that they outlined the hands with black paint so it is very legible all the time. I do have a little regret because I sort of want to wear the Sub even when I'm wearing the Great White, so lets see what happens :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BevoWatch said:


> _Amen to all that. Glad to see y'all having a wonderful Christmas so far. As we all celebrate this very special day lets not forget those who aren't able to enjoy it as we do. The sick, the misfallen, our military serving all over the world away from their families. That's all.
> 
> Well, look at what Mrs. Santa brought me for xmas. Thanks to Jeep99dad's awesome collection, I was granted this wish. I gave a few options but I just knew she would pick this one. She thinks my diver's watch collection looks rather "collegiate". This is more her style and one I'd be more than happy to add to my collection. So, thanks to you Jeep99dad for bringing this to my attention.
> 
> ...


Congrats to you on this beauty and Merry Xmas. 
Thank you again. Glad it arrived on time 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Just unwrapped this new arrival. It's a beast alright!


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

Old Tooth
New Watch


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Boxing Day ....2 of my sons blew through with the boat and left me on shore!! Fish on the Barbie tonight...have a good safe one with all the family if you can guys...all the best Dave


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Merry Christmas!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Santa brought me a couple of new NATO straps today . Going with this gray one for the rest of the evening. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Boxing Day ....2 of my sons blew through with the boat and left me on shore!! Fish on the Barbie tonight...have a good safe one with all the family if you can guys...all the best Dave


I swear I've been good but one day I'm going to Sinn.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Boxing Day ....2 of my sons blew through with the boat and left me on shore!! Fish on the Barbie tonight...have a good safe one with all the family if you can guys...all the best Dave


I swear I've been good but one day I'm going to Sinn.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Great bracelet design (and watch too  ).


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Luxmento Naylamp


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DVC (Mar 17, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


>


Your #191 is looking good on the Isofrane rubber dive strap, Dave!

Here's #98 on a new custom leather strap from Dustin at N80.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

It's the 315 today


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Tortuga, swapped out to the black lumed bezel.

Have a good one!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Megalodon and a Christmas present.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

SD45


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

A few hours before the extended family post-Christmas get-together. I'm so tired!


----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

This










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great Saturday. Wearing the PVD Alpina big date chrono on Art's charcoal canvas. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Hydra (Dec 19, 2015)

Got this for Christmas. Not something I would buy, but a beautiful watch. Merry Christmas.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett WUS DWP for outdoor work...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

This one's up for grabs.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Planet ocean for the new Star Wars movie with family today.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sinn 757 from earlier today









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Hulk!


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Resco Menus on olive NATO.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Snowing this morning


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

An old one today&#8230;









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

This will be staying on my wrist for a while...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good morning ladies and gents
Back to the regular scheduled program for me. The chosen timepiece to start the day.


















Merry Christmas and hope everyone is having a great weekend
b-)​_


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cesar scarambone said:


> An old one today&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!! That's just amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Yesterday evening I switched to my vintage Omega Seamaster chrono but didn't have time to post it. I am still wearing it this morning. I put it on the tropic strap I got from Santa 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

SKX009 on a Clover strap









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## ElFuego (Nov 25, 2012)

I recently traded for this Doxa 750T GMT Carribean. It is a cool watch, IMO.


----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

My most favourite dive watch: Black SMPc.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

thejames1 said:


> SKX009 on a Clover strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this bezel!


----------



## finslayer83 (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

I know at some point I have to take it off but...



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm sure dads of daughters will understand this one--ours will be 4 years old in two days and has long since given up napping, but I guess she's had a big few days with all the Christmas festivities. She's worn out today and fell asleep on my chest this afternoon. It's been years since she's done that. So here I am hanging out on the couch watching football with this little nugget still asleep on me. Not to be too cheesy but it's a good reminder of how precious time together is for these simple everyday moments. And the Sub is along for the ride. Couldn't swap out watches even if I wanted to--wouldn't dare wake her. I'm soaking this up for as long as I can.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

joshuagull said:


> I'm sure dads of daughters will understand this one--ours will be 4 years old in two days and has long since given up napping, but I guess she's had a big few days with all the Christmas festivities. She's worn out today and fell asleep on my chest this afternoon. It's been years since she's done that. So here I am hanging out on the couch watching football with this little nugget still asleep on me. Not to be too cheesy but it's a good reminder of how precious time together is for these simple everyday moments. And the Sub is along for the ride. Couldn't swap out watches even if I wanted to--wouldn't dare wake her. I'm soaking this up for as long as I can.
> View attachment 6454025
> 
> View attachment 6454033


I know exactly what you mean. I miss those moments but enjoy now different things like a bike ride with Zoé earlier this afternoon. 
Great post. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched back to the PVD Alpina Big Date chrono on DrunkArtStraps charcoal canvas earlier for a bike ride with Z and Turbo, and some chores. 
Have a good evening. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I switched back to the PVD Alpina Big Date chrono on DrunkArtStraps charcoal canvas earlier for a bike ride with Z and Turbo, and some chores.
> Have a good evening.
> B
> 
> ...


Now that you're a celebrity, will you still return my calls?


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

I love this cheap-ass watch!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Keithcozz said:


> I love this cheap-ass watch!


It's all about the love brother, not the price. Good for you, you're happy. That's a win win in my book.


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

joshuagull said:


> I'm sure dads of daughters will understand this one--ours will be 4 years old in two days and has long since given up napping, but I guess she's had a big few days with all the Christmas festivities. She's worn out today and fell asleep on my chest this afternoon. It's been years since she's done that. So here I am hanging out on the couch watching football with this little nugget still asleep on me. Not to be too cheesy but it's a good reminder of how precious time together is for these simple everyday moments. And the Sub is along for the ride. Couldn't swap out watches even if I wanted to--wouldn't dare wake her. I'm soaking this up for as long as I can.
> View attachment 6454025
> 
> 
> The good stuff.:-!


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Love this bezel!


Thanks! It's a Yobokies. Fits good, but the 60 clicks action leaves a little to be desired.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

joshuagull said:


> I'm sure dads of daughters will understand this one--ours will be 4 years old in two days and has long since given up napping, but I guess she's had a big few days with all the Christmas festivities. She's worn out today and fell asleep on my chest this afternoon. It's been years since she's done that. So here I am hanging out on the couch watching football with this little nugget still asleep on me. Not to be too cheesy but it's a good reminder of how precious time together is for these simple everyday moments. And the Sub is along for the ride. Couldn't swap out watches even if I wanted to--wouldn't dare wake her. I'm soaking this up for as long as I can.


Right there with you with my 3yo this weekend. Been a few years since that happened last. A little Christmas magic!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> joshuagull said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure dads of daughters will understand this one--ours will be 4 years old in two days and has long since given up napping, but I guess she's had a big few days with all the Christmas festivities. She's worn out today and fell asleep on my chest this afternoon. It's been years since she's done that. So here I am hanging out on the couch watching football with this little nugget still asleep on me. Not to be too cheesy but it's a good reminder of how precious time together is for these simple everyday moments. And the Sub is along for the ride. Couldn't swap out watches even if I wanted to--wouldn't dare wake her. I'm soaking this up for as long as I can.
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Keithcozz said:


> Now that you're a celebrity, will you still return my calls?


?? 

Did I miss something ??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Seiko Sundays


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

joshuagull said:


> I'm sure dads of daughters will understand this one--ours will be 4 years old in two days and has long since given up napping, but I guess she's had a big few days with all the Christmas festivities. She's worn out today and fell asleep on my chest this afternoon. It's been years since she's done that. So here I am hanging out on the couch watching football with this little nugget still asleep on me. Not to be too cheesy but it's a good reminder of how precious time together is for these simple everyday moments. And the Sub is along for the ride. Couldn't swap out watches even if I wanted to--wouldn't dare wake her. I'm soaking this up for as long as I can.
> View attachment 6454025
> 
> View attachment 6454033


Who cares about the (beautiful) watch, she's amazingly cute.
Congrats on the lady!


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> ??
> 
> Did I miss something ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


The article, man; you know, the interview and pictorial and whatnot.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Keithcozz said:


> The article, man; you know, the interview and pictorial and whatnot.


 ah ah! Forgot about that, didn't think too many people read that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Keithcozz said:


> The article, man; you know, the interview and pictorial and whatnot.





Jeep99dad said:


> ah ah! Forgot about that, didn't think too many people read that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Link please

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and a great week to all. Glad it's a 4-day work week 
Starting with the Pam 005 on Art's lambskin strap. Super light and comfortable.

Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cpl said:


> Link please
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try this one 
http://watchjudge.us9.list-manage1....76331bc3e24415376e&id=052da802c2&e=fb080e0d2f

http://watchjudge.com/blog/favorite-watches-of-jeep99dad/
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## zacii (Dec 5, 2015)

Sent from the edge of my galaxy


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Chrono today.


----------



## gerrit75 (Aug 12, 2014)

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow!! That's just amazing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Brice! This NOS dial that i found for it was a xmas gift in advance hehehe...
Today:









Regards

Cesar


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Old school Aquadive 566 for a bleak and windy Monday morning.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Spring cleaning


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

Desk diving today:










From Christmas Day:


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone 6


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## 98z28 (Apr 25, 2014)

New to me Shogun. Purchased from a fellow forum member.


----------



## fristil (Feb 14, 2006)

Skickat från min IRON Pro via Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Out stomping through puddles with the kiddo this morning in duck weather. The Sub fit the bill nicely. Ultimately work calls though, so I swapped out to the SKX007 on Strapcode Endmill to go move some equipment around. Psyched about this short work week. Ready for NYE.

View attachment 6463273

View attachment 6463289

View attachment 6463297

View attachment 6463305

View attachment 6463313


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Soaking wet here today as well, the Pelagos handled it nicely.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> ah ah! Forgot about that, didn't think too many people read that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Modest fellow...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am going with the simple and affordable Laco Flieger on a DrewStraps tonight. 
Love this watch/combo.

Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm down to 6 watches, and this one sees more wrist time than all the others combined. I absolutely love the BS500!

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

Tuna


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Sorry for the wrong date; that is an old pic.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWW Tatoskok, winter storm warning today we will receive 10-14" of snow.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I am going with my Bell&Ross 123 GMT on leather this morning and packed 5 others for a small GTG tonight with five local WIS/buddies including our local AD(Patek, Rolex, Pam, Nomos, UN, TUDOR...) who maybe will bring a few beauties with him ;-)
Cheers. B









This is not a good photo but I love the dome on on this watch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Portuguese today...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

Seiko Solar Chrono Pepsi Diver on my old Seiko Monster bracelet.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Just got from Joma. Dont you think I will choose something else to wear today?


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Double post.


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Trying this MWW Tatoskok On Mesh


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Monster on an Android sculpted rubber strap. Had to hack it to fit. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Sea Shadow on snakeskin shoes. (say THAT fast 5 times xD) Be safe out there...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## hound1812 (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

My first Scurfa just landed! Trying it out on a black leather strap.









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## fristil (Feb 14, 2006)

Skickat från min IRON Pro via Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

For work


----------



## maxbaris (Dec 5, 2014)

The Defender


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Oris 65' today


----------



## Walkwolf (Dec 25, 2015)

Seiko 7T94 0AB0. Been wearing it since I picked it up used/privately a week 
before Christmas - $10. ( Cost me $12 to replace the battery.........! )


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

thejames1 said:


> My first Scurfa just landed! Trying it out on a black leather strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, thats a good look!


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

My Orca









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

The last Speedy Tuesday of 2015 but much more importantly today was my daughter's 4th birthday. Makes sense I'd wear my favorite watch ever to hang out with my favorite kid ever. Took the day off work, played Candy Land, built a bunny at Build-A-Bear, open presents, ate cotton candy ice cream with gummy bears and sprinkles on top and just had a great time all around.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

One of these 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor blue sub on grey nato today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Put the Aquadive on a mesh. Looking forward to light early in the morning again!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

fiskadoro said:


> Put the Aquadive on a mesh. Looking forward to light early in the morning again!
> 
> View attachment 6481073


Nice combo, I'm not a fan of vintage but this diver is awesome!


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Wearing the beast today! 









Regards

Cesar


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Blancpain 500 Fathoms feeling land locked on Texas!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Seiko SKX009J:


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Heuer 980.023l









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## jaredkanallakan (May 8, 2012)

Black Bay blue:


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

U1 and green nato makes a good combo! 

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## nguyen.hung.levis (Sep 5, 2015)

Squale 20atmos maxi


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Just switched to this affordable depth gauge to check the snow accumulation.


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Sub today. It's such a comfortable piece. Ready to wrap up work and get to the four day weekend and New Years celebrations.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Sub for today

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## eric76 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys..


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Arrived today SKX007 "Doxa Ceramica Shark" Mod


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

This for the end of 2015


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Manus on solid black MILTAT.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Took a break from the divers and sported the newbie today....



























Happy New Year folks!
_b-)​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NezumiStudios Voiture on an old Drew canvas I love.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BevoWatch said:


> _Took a break from the divers and sported the newbie today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great On you!! Amazing bang for the buck, isn't it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> NezumiStudios Voiture on an old Drew canvas I love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really getting to like it. Easy reader, comfortable and yeah, looks great. Thank you again! Happy New Year!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

. Quoting the wrong post and double posting it. I need remedial posting tutorial.


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

jlow28 said:


> This for the end of 2015
> 
> View attachment 6485441


I have to have one of these. Such a beautiful piece.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Aquatimer today


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Caymalam (Oct 26, 2015)

Tag Heuer Aquaracer


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

New watch for New Year.


----------



## sukri131 (Jun 8, 2015)

Loyal companion 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

In memory of Lemmy.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Oleksandr (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tickythebull said:


> In memory of Lemmy.
> View attachment 6489257
> View attachment 6489265


Lemmy was a awesome musician RIP.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 "Doxa Ceramica Shark" Mod, have a great last day in 2015!!


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

I just received my EZM1 and i'm completely blown away by this thing.
It's a real design *masterpiece* WOW !! Nothing comes close, not even my blue 79090 or 16710 pepsi. Nothing...
ELITE indubitably.

Please excuse my poor photos...



















Das Leben ist eine Mission...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am closing 2015 with my best purchase of the year! Love this particular Alpina Startimer model, the Fliegerstaffel 1, and it's seen the most wrist time.

Hope you all have a great and safe New Year's Eve!!

B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Just in now and will be wearing it to see in the new year ......


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> SKX007 "Doxa Ceramica Shark" Mod, have a great last day in 2015!!


Nice! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> One of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Helson for the last day of the year! 








I will see your watches next year!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SmwrNDMdl said:


> Nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro!


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

This green NATO might be my preferred strap for the OVR now.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## fristil (Feb 14, 2006)

Skickat från min IRON Pro via Tapatalk


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

From Outer Space


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

You ALL have a Happy & Safe New Year. don't do anything I wouldn't do

for now the LLD no date










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Well, it's the last day of 2015. For this day, I'm sporting the one watch that has given me the most pleasure out of all the watches I have and my most practical. It's no surprise, it's the SKX007. I know it's been seen and talked about ad nauseam. Everyone has probably owned one at one time or another. However, for me it's the one that gets it done. I can't think of a single day that when I have it on that I wish I was wearing another watch instead. It's my most versatile watch to date. Ever so simple, but reliable, accurate, easy to read complete with the day and date, simple to operate, maintain and very enjoyable to dress up for practically any occasions. A simple change of the strap or bracelet is all it needed and I'm good to go. Rubber, nato, leather, bracelet, it's all good. It fits my lifestyle, period.

Today, it's with a non nonsense single piece leather strap. 


















It's been a wonderful year this 2015. Thanks to all that has shared their wonderful collection, really enjoyed them. So here is to 2016, wishing everyone a truly happy new year.








b-)​_


----------



## Rob-Red (Oct 20, 2015)

The one that started it all... we're gonna party like it's 1982.

Casio DW-1000 in original condition. It's been on 100's of dives.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

New photo taken this evening


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Leaving town with my last purchase of the year.

"Jolly Watching" to all in 2016! 










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Gruppo Gamma Bronze Vanguard


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

My Accutron VX-200 Coke- bezel Chronograph ready for service in 2016...


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Waiting for the fireworks at Legoland.


----------



## DVC (Mar 17, 2014)

Getting ready to start the festivities...


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Decorations back in the attic, ready for the new year


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Wearing the G-Shock GD350 RIGHT now. Happy New Year!

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy new year fellas!


----------



## carpentk37 (Sep 19, 2013)

Happy New Year! Of course, I need to start it off with one of my favorite Lange's. Cheers!


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

upload pics


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Happy New Year fellas!


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy New Year WUS










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## DVC (Mar 17, 2014)

FatTuesday said:


> View attachment 6502810


Beautiful!


----------



## fristil (Feb 14, 2006)

Skickat från min LG-H815 via Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Already starting off 2016 by Sinning.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Starting the year off with the first dive watch I ever bought back in 1998.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

DB Sea Quest orange, just came in yesterday.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy new year to all!!

I am starting 2016 with some color and a favorite  #AlpinaPower 
Love the PVD Startimer on the Orange DrunkArtStrap

Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rockmastermike said:


> Decorations back in the attic, ready for the new year


Remember I have first right of refusal ;-)

Happy new year Mike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cairoanan said:


>


Love it!! How do u like the blue?
Can't believe I missed one for sale at $450! 
I used to own the black dial when they first came out, it's a fine watch and nice alternative to all the sub lookalikes and a well known Swiss brand too. My only real gripe was the lume. Then it was almost non existent on the bezel in particular

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Dad & daughter divers...


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)

Trying to figure out what to dive into on the holiday off...


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Switched to my 009 on zulu canvas to continue more
2016 drinking festivities.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Happy & prosperous new year everyone!


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

This was an unexpected Christmas gift. Love the smooth sweep second hand!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dch48 (Apr 10, 2012)

The second day of wearing my new G-Shock I bought myself for Christmas / New Year. Not a drop of alcohol yet though. There isn't even any in the house.

They say no watch collection is complete without at least one G-Shock.


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

rockmastermike said:


> Decorations back in the attic, ready for the new year


Beautiful shot of an awesome watch! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxwired (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Scurfa on two piece nato









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love it!! How do u like the blue?
> Can't believe I missed one for sale at $450!
> I used to own the black dial when they first came out, it's a fine watch and nice alternative to all the sub lookalikes and a well known Swiss brand too. My only real gripe was the lume. Then it was almost non existent on the bezel in particular
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Brice. I'm a sucker for blue dial divers but that particular blue is really what made me buy it. It's not a rich blue like your Tudor - it's a little bright but not that "fake" over the top blue. The lume is not horrible but not great. The overall look and solid build is what really impressed me. It sits nicely on my wrist without swallowing it. For the price, there really aren't a lot of watches that can compete with that package.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Thought y'all might enjoy some Tuna at the Zoo.














































That's a live Rhino. Amazing creature.

The Houston Zoo is doing a lot to ensure that the rhinoceros species survives.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## uktom84 (Oct 22, 2012)

Just got this, very nice well made watch for the price


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cairoanan said:


> Thanks Brice. I'm a sucker for blue dial divers but that particular blue is really what made me buy it. It's not a rich blue like your Tudor - it's a little bright but not that "fake" over the top blue. The lume is not horrible but not great. The overall look and solid build is what really impressed me. It sits nicely on my wrist without swallowing it. For the price, there really aren't a lot of watches that can compete with that package.


I have to agree. Hard to beat for the specs and considering it's an actual
Swiss Brand and made in Switzerland. 
I need to grab another one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Scurfa SS Diver One V2









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Adi CT


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good evening, hope everyone had a great start for 2016.


















b-)​_


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Manus on a MILTAT strap.

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Prime on flatten mesh.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shothemall (Dec 7, 2015)

A vintage Omega classic full gold 24k with brown alligator leather strap.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart NAV B-Uhr 47mm


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> Steinhart NAV B-Uhr 47mm


That's a nice combo. Which leather nato/zulu is that...with bronze hardware...

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Hexa K500 on the $2.99 BestBuy strap!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carpentk37 (Sep 19, 2013)

Decided to take my Lumen out of the safe to further enjoy this lazy Saturday with my wife. Cheers!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

shahtirthak said:


> That's a nice combo. Which leather nato/zulu is that...with bronze hardware...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Thanks! I bought it at _strapsco.com_


----------



## marcopolo05 (Jun 15, 2015)

This beauty !


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

1950 Timex Skindiver.




























Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Seamaster - 150 meter - but not really a dive watch...


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> Thanks! I bought it at _strapsco.com_


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Second day of 2016 is a Seiko day


























Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

More father / son watches (although my son is a bit older than yours)...

















But they have the same watch!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

T-hunter said:


>


love that dial John

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

carpentk37 said:


> Decided to take my Lumen out of the safe to further enjoy this lazy Saturday with my wife. Cheers!
> View attachment 6514058


You should do that more often! Spectacular piece.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you're all having a great start of the new year, may 2016 bring you great Joy and health.... Maybe a few watches 
I went with the Panerai 005 on a DrunkArtStraps Horween Kodiak leather strap.

Have a great weekend. 
B



















I am waiting for my car to be done and as I dropped it off, it's much older brother was waiting too  Love those old Jeep Willis. It's funny how small they appear next to my TJ 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

New strap for the Terra Nova










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hope you're all having a great start of the new year, may 2016 bring you great Joy and health.... Maybe a few watches
> I went with the Panerai 005 on a DrunkArtStraps Horween Kodiak leather strap.
> 
> Have a great weekend.
> ...


Brice this old one looks a lot with that character from the move/cartoon Cars from pixar!! Nice pam! 
Today, i changed the strap from a nato to the original one... This strap is so nice and confortable that i dont know why i use to swap for natos hahaha...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch back the Alpina PVD Startimer on the orange DrunkArtStraps canvas. Love this Alpinas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Aevig for today









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

I know, the chrono is running


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _Good evening, hope everyone had a great start for 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That lume! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

carpentk37 said:


> Decided to take my Lumen out of the safe to further enjoy this lazy Saturday with my wife. Cheers!
> View attachment 6514058


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

65' today for a relaxing day with the kids


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Beach Hound (Jun 1, 2014)

The Breitling was getting too much wrist time so I decided to go back to my daily.









Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> 1950 Timex Skindiver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

cpl said:


> Very cool
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you 
definitely not for everyone

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> 65' today for a relaxing day with the kids


_I_  _this new edition_ 
_How do you like it? 
that's my next purchase for sure . I've noticed we have similar tastes_ 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

A night out w/ the Sinn on











Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

I picked up some new running shoes today. I didn't think about it at the time, but when I got home I realized they were a perfect match for my AD.

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

After a couple of weeks of traveling for the holidays, I'm glad to be home to enjoy a quiet evening with my wife and dog (wife not pictured on her own request ).


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Man, did you all see that Oregon vs. TCU game? What come back!

Anywho, here is another evening lume shot.


















b-)​_


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

New BBB. A lot of small details to like.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

jlow28 said:


> New BBB. A lot of small details to like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 congratulations, looks good on'ya

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

I've been wearing my sumo again, trying out some nato straps. Recently, I have been looping the end through without running it back under the case, so in essence the material is doubled at the volar wrist. I like this because it reduces the height but also functions like the inside of a clasp to keep the watch in place. Let me know what you gents think. Maybe this is how everyone does it and I have been doing it all wrong before...




























Have a great Sunday everyone!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Danny T said:


>


Sail cloth strap is sick on the ch8, strong work, Danny

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _Man, did you all see that Oregon vs. TCU game? What come back!
> 
> Anywho, here is another evening lume shot.
> 
> ...


That lume! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

jlow28 said:


> New BBB. A lot of small details to like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> _I_  _this new edition_
> _How do you like it?
> that's my next purchase for sure . I've noticed we have similar tastes_
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


I really enjoy it, the 40mm case size is perfect


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

www.the


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dpelle said:


> I've been wearing my sumo again, trying out some nato straps. Recently, I have been looping the end through without running it back under the case, so in essence the material is doubled at the volar wrist. I like this because it reduces the height but also functions like the inside of a clasp to keep the watch in place. Let me know what you gents think. Maybe this is how everyone does it and I have been doing it all wrong before...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a lot of extra material and hardware under the wrist. Wouldn't it be easier to just get a Zulu or even cut the extra underpart of the Zulu?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa PVD Diver One for now 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's a lot of extra material and hardware under the wrist. Wouldn't it be easier to just get a Zulu or even cut the extra underpart of the Zulu?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


1.Certainly, but alas, working with what I have on hand. 
2. For some odd reason, I can't bring myself to permanently alter such things. I can't describe why...just an odd duck, I suppose

I kind of like the added material at the underside, seems to balance for me well with my exceptionally flat wrist, and I don't think I've ever combined a nato with a cuff so it isn't too much issue. I find I can wear it one position looser without movement on my wrist, which is the benefit for me. And not to get too watch nerdy, the vector of the strap as it emerges from the lugs and dives down is more downwardly directed, instead of downward-in, which seems more comfortable. My goodness, I can't believe I just typed that.... D*mned hobby.

But you are correct my friend, a Zulu would make more sense.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Tatoskok on a two piece green nato 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

image hosting over 5mb


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Late afternoon switch to the Pam on Art's brown Horween Kodiak strap. 
Have a good evening. 
B


















That's some straight hand stitch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Running some errands today. Hope everyone enjoys their Sunday.


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Switched it up to start some bonding with a new one.

Bronze poseidon on isofrane










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## amandeep15 (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Switched to the newbie for Sunday dinner....








b-)​_


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Sturmanskie


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

* CITIZEN PRIME!*


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Hope you all have a great start for 2016. 
I am kicking off the work week with the Pam on Art's Horween Kodiak leather. 
Have a great day. 
Brice



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

JR.


----------



## DVC (Mar 17, 2014)

Starting off the work week with Sinn 900 Pilot GMT on an Alligator strap.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hate to bore you all yet again, but I'm not taking this off any time soon. Oh well


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Pro5513 (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Halios on shark skin








Have a good one!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Late afternoon switch to the Pam on Art's brown Horween Kodiak strap.
> Have a good evening.
> B
> 
> ...


Nice combo! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

delco714 said:


> Hate to bore you all yet again, but I'm not taking this off any time soon. Oh well


If I'd have this one, I won't take it off either! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Congratulations thejollywatcher on reached 1000 posts.

Glad to have you here and looking forward to many more 1000s of posts from you.










www.the


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fresh from the mailbox Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Home time and it's friggin cold !!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Well, me too with my SKX007 today! Hope everyone is having a great day! 

















b-)​_


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

*Something to "dwell" upon. *


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good evening everyone. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


>



That's a handsome Shogun!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Paul Ramon said:


> That's a handsome Shogun!


Thanks, much appreciated! It's a great watch for a Nato.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Started the day with the Amvox1










Switched to the Kingston this evening


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Exercising my Orange PO XL...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Usagi (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Top of the morning to ya'll!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m


----------



## Omega410 (Sep 4, 2014)

This  Tag Heuer Aqua Racer Calibre S.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TudorTuesday for me  with my favorite watch. The Tudor sub is as great on nato as it is on the bracelet. 
Have a great day.
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> TudorTuesday for me  with my favorite watch. The Tudor sub is as great on nato as it is on the bracelet.
> Have a great day.
> B
> 
> ...


No wonder its your favorite one. Looking at your pictures its my favorite as well ). Cool watch and bracelet too.

Im enjoying my last purchase. Its -16*C at home and realy cold for our region and I need to have leather or nato for watch, but like bracelet on Helson. Its cold but comfy.

Vlad.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Doing desk diving duty


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good morning ladies and gents, it's going to be monster kinda day.....

Rubber strap and lume shot from last night.....









and this morning.









Have a great day folks.
b-)​_


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New arrival. Liked the PVD so much I also got the SS.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## fristil (Feb 14, 2006)

Skickat från min Redmi Note 3 via Tapatalk


----------



## amoredimamma (Feb 8, 2011)

today "the" Diver...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch with a Yellow one...


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)

SRP773


----------



## nguyen.hung.levis (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

upload gifs


----------



## amoredimamma (Feb 8, 2011)

Switched to this tonight...


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> New arrival. Liked the PVD so much I also got the SS.


Love that watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> Started the day with the Amvox1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

dpelle said:


> I've been wearing my sumo again, trying out some nato straps. Recently, I have been looping the end through without running it back under the case, so in essence the material is doubled at the volar wrist. I like this because it reduces the height but also functions like the inside of a clasp to keep the watch in place. Let me know what you gents think. Maybe this is how everyone does it and I have been doing it all wrong before...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great idea. I tried it and it works great. Thanks for the suggestion.

































Traditional installation














BTW, this is what I'm wearing today?


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

winners76 said:


> Sent from my rotary phone.


Nice! And diggin the bracelet too! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Citizen for me tonight



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

evvignes said:


> What a great idea. I tried it and it works great. Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> View attachment 6555994
> View attachment 6556010
> ...


I might try this too! Thanks! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

evvignes said:


> What a great idea. I tried it and it works great. Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> View attachment 6555994
> View attachment 6556010
> ...


I'm glad it worked for you! , I like the way it balances putting the extra material under the wrist instead of propping up the watch, it's hard for me to go back to the "traditional" way.

Thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

My contribution

Back to this for the night



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Father and son wrist shot..


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Monster on leather tonight









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

dpelle said:


> I've been wearing my sumo again, trying out some nato straps. Recently, I have been looping the end through without running it back under the case, so in essence the material is doubled at the volar wrist. I like this because it reduces the height but also functions like the inside of a clasp to keep the watch in place. Let me know what you gents think. Maybe this is how everyone does it and I have been doing it all wrong before...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One more time on this subject:

I tried this technique with a 5 ring, leather NATO.

Dpelle's installation (the bulkyness under the wrist doesn't bother me)




















Traditional installation 














Another type of traditional installation














I personally like both ways, but sometimes a less bulky look is preferable.

Thanks again to dpelle for this idea.

And yes, I'm wearing this watch....right now! ;~]


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Citizen for me tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always liked, and wanted to try this one. You just get this I assume?


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> Always liked, and wanted to try this one. You just get this I assume?


Thanks. 
Got it weeks ago and never took it out of the box until today  was gonna sell it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Vostok Amphibian... Modded(Yacht Master) bezel and aftermarket (Android) bracelet.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

sorry, trying to delete a duplicate post


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks.
> Got it weeks ago and never took it out of the box until today  was gonna sell it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


*
Don't sell it!
Citizen Prime will grow on you.....?
*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## amoredimamma (Feb 8, 2011)

Today this Citizen


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Seiko SKX009J:


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

NSG1Tausend said:


> "For WATCHES there's always time"


Nice macro shot. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## vchau76 (May 26, 2011)

Sea-dweller with midnight blue nato strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Steiny today. Love it on the Gunny Strap.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A new affordable for me... Couldn't quite capture the blue dial this morning but I do like that sunburst blue a lot, with a metallic feel to it at some angle. 
Have a great day. 
Brice 


















I like the overall size and proportions. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## vchau76 (May 26, 2011)

Sea-dweller with midnight blue nato strap.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Usagi (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

This 

View attachment e91tIK2.jpg


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Talking about inexpensive tool watch, this one is really not bad. Eco-Drive quartz keeps excellent time. Switched to a blue leather strap today.

Just a good solid citizen today....


















Have a great hump day folks
b-)​_


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> A new affordable for me... Couldn't quite capture the blue dial this morning but I do like that sunburst blue a lot, with a metallic feel to it at some angle.
> Have a great day.
> Brice
> 
> ...


That blue looks great Brice! 
I have trouble capturing the dial and colour too... Strangely, I think it looks better in real life than in pics. 
Just curious if the back of your strap is blue and the buckle is signed?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Fatboi_ET said:


> That blue looks great Brice!
> I have trouble capturing the dial and colour too... Strangely, I think it looks better in real life than in pics.
> Just curious if the back of your strap is blue and the buckle is signed?


Agreed. My pics don't do it justice.

Black leather all around and signed brushed buckle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> _Talking about inexpensive tool watch, this one is really not bad. Eco-Drive quartz keeps excellent time. Switched to a blue leather strap today.
> 
> Just a good solid citizen today....
> 
> ...


Great watch! I love my "Citizen Prime". )
Hope you enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BevoWatch said:


> _Talking about inexpensive tool watch, this one is really not bad. Eco-Drive quartz keeps excellent time. Switched to a blue leather strap today.
> 
> Just a good solid citizen today....
> 
> ...


I like mine too. 
Just noticed yours as a cyclop on the date? Mod?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I like mine too.
> Just noticed yours as a cyclop on the date? Mod?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Yup, did it meself. Thought the date is too far down and small so remedied it. I can see it better now.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I like mine too.
> Just noticed yours as a cyclop on the date? Mod?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Yup, did it meself. Thought the date is too far down and small so remedied it. I can see it better now.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

775 landed today.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

T-hunter said:


> 775 landed today.


I keep seeing these pop up..... And I want one!!! I'm trying to stay away from the turtles thread to avoid temptation, but I don't know how much longer in can hold out. Looks great brother!

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Scott6739 said:


> I keep seeing these pop up..... And I want one!!! I'm trying to stay away from the turtles thread to avoid temptation, but I don't know how much longer in can hold out. Looks great brother!
> 
> Cheers!
> Scott


Thanks bro, i tried to resist but couldn't stand it!!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Oris 65' for hump day, this first week back to work is really going by fast.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

T-hunter said:


> 775 landed today.


Nice shot of the Turtle! Congrats man


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Trying out a super jubilee today on the 009








Feeling good so far!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Tossed the good Citizen back to the box after a good showing at work and even managed to hit the gym. Excellent Wednesday. Time to pick up the kids and head on home with the old reliable.

It just makes so much sense to me. 









b-)​_


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

SNZG13 on Toxic NATO, while at my Daughter's JV B Ball game. These Toxic Natos are thee best. I don't think I'll be buying any other brand of NATO other than Toxic from now on.


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Just arrived! SBBN017 hated the rubber strap, the flattened shark mesh suits it well....


Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beach Hound (Jun 1, 2014)

Not even close to a diver but....









https://m.facebook.com/avgguyswatchcollecting/


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Blancpain 500 fathoms again. Getting a lot of wrist time. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnie.mckinney2 (Sep 23, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

ZASKAR36 said:


> SNZG13 on Toxic NATO, while at my Daughter's JV B Ball game. These Toxic Natos are thee best. I don't think I'll be buying any other brand of NATO other than Toxic from now on.


*Hi,
I wasn't able to find "Toxic NATO" online. Who sells them?
Thanks

Oh, nice looking watch/strap combo. 
*


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

*Just working on my "Core". &#55357;&#56837;

I used to snorkel with this watch.

*


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

duplicate!


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

vchau76 said:


> Sea-dweller with midnight blue nato strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Long time no show ;-). Here is my Rotary skeleton. This was third watch in my collection. Nice size and weight, definite conversation starter.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Haven't worn the Monster in a while... Putting things right! 
Have a good morning.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Keeping up the orange dial theme.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Just arrived last night, I am wearing my new Seiko SARB065 on a blue Perlon. The dial is truly amazing and it's really major bang for the buck IMHO. 
Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Wearing the Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT on an orange Isofrane on the ol' Metro North. Going out to help a friend building a boat inspect and tear down a Chris Craft engine, and then we are going to the Seiko factory store for fun!

I'm sure I'll catch hell for this, but while I love the Isofrane, it isn't even remotely worth 10x as much as the Obris Morgan ladder strap. Is it more comfortable? A bit. It's MARGINALLY softer, and smells nice, and has a nice buckle and keeper. However, I do think they have a pretty large profit margin there.

Anyway:








Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DVC (Mar 17, 2014)

tygrysastyl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Long time no show ;-). Here is my Rotary skeleton. This was third watch in my collection. Nice size and weight, definite conversation starter.
> 
> ...


That is sooo cool... I can see it starting many conversations - enjoy!


----------



## Omegatron24 (Mar 3, 2014)

One of my favorites:


----------



## Omegatron24 (Mar 3, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> Just arrived last night, I am wearing my new Seiko SARB065 on a blue Perlon. The dial is truly amazing and it's really major bang for the buck IMHO.
> Have a great day. B
> 
> ...


I happen to think that this is an outstanding look on that strap.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Back in Black.


----------



## Usagi (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Toying w/different straps on the rainy day. Absolutely loving the 775!

Have good one guys!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

chronoscope today










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Usagi (Aug 29, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> Just arrived last night, I am wearing my new Seiko SARB065 on a blue Perlon. The dial is truly amazing and it's really major bang for the buck IMHO.
> Have a great day. B
> 
> ...


....That blue Perlon strap |>


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 Pepsi


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

cmann_97 said:


> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Great combo


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

T-hunter said:


> Toying w/different straps on the rainy day. Absolutely loving the 775!
> 
> Have good one guys!


Bad ass John 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Bad ass John
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


Thanks brother William!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

T-hunter said:


> Thanks brother William!


is that the new turtle

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

watchdaddy1 said:


> is that the new turtle
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


Yes sir. SRP775


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

The Vostok again...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fristil (Feb 14, 2006)

Love this

Skickat från min Redmi Note 3 via Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Test running my Zixen Grail that arrived this morning. ?










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Getting back into the swing of things after the holiday break with the Speedy today, including WUS participation.

View attachment 6581762

View attachment 6581770


BTW, I'm just a hobbyist photographer when it comes to products/watches but if anyone likes the sort of watch photography like the shot above and would like to follow along with more regular watch stuff I shoot on Instagram, I created an account for that sort of stuff at www.instagram.com/stuffandwatches

It's just for fun but it's giving me motivation to keep playing around with product photography and I hope it's a fun follow for others as well (so many Instagram feeds seem to be full of brand specific or high end luxury watches and they don't cover the awesome stuff in the other market segments).


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

evvignes said:


> *Hi,
> I wasn't able to find "Toxic NATO" online. Who sells them?
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Right here...

ToxicNATOS

Uses the same upgraded hardware as the Timefactors straps and the material is really high quality. He is a fellow WIS. Goes by "Toxicavenger" on the forums and is based here in the US, so it is much easier to buy from him. He literally just started selling them. Unfortunately no 24mm, but he is working on different colors besides the OG, Grey, Khaki and Black he has on his shopify site.

Enjoy!


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

T-hunter said:


> Toying w/different straps on the rainy day. Absolutely loving the 775!
> 
> Have good one guys!


Are these readily available yet? 
Where did you get yours from please if you don't mind sharing? 

.... Btw it's a stunner!


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Afternoon change...


----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

Tuna...

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

After-work switch...


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Right here...
> 
> ToxicNATOS
> 
> ...


*
Thank you so much, I really appreciate the information. 
I could use a thick, high quality nato that can handle a Cave Dweller and a Suunto Core. 
Thanks again. 
*


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Wearing this one at work tonight. It's been in my case for almost a year with no wrist time. I'm thinking about sending it off for bead blasting. Anyone out there with a bead blasted Orient Ray?

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Haven't worn this O1V for a while now...


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

One of my favorites ETA no.7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

evvignes said:


> *
> Thank you so much, I really appreciate the information.
> I could use a thick, high quality nato that can handle a Cave Dweller and a Suunto Core.
> Thanks again.
> *


No problem. I'm positive you'll love these straps.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My new arrival 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> My new arrival
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Though I know it varies from watch to watch, please repost the actual accuracy you get with yours. The movement it has is kinda deterring me from getting one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Can't seem to shake off this comfy combo (on NOS 22mm straight end tropic)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

NSG1Tausend said:


> "For WATCHES there's always time"


I find this watch fascinating. How do you like it?

Thanks


----------



## bingpwr (Apr 26, 2008)

Tag Heuer Carrera CV2014 with Crown & Buckle Rally strap


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Some amazing pieces in the thread since last morning. I've seen nice GMTs which is my personal favourite complication. So not to stand out here is one of mine:









Thank you all for watching.


----------



## bba1973 (Aug 5, 2013)

Marathon TSAR on NATO:









Movement pics:


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

New Turtle:


----------



## maritime (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> My new arrival
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two Seikos in a row! Well done.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!! Luxmento Naylamp


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Omega SMP300 - the pretty (old) one ;-)


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Tudor Heritage Black Bay Black. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Maffy (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## reenozenl (Feb 28, 2014)

Squale 20 atmos ref 1545 Militaire

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Just changed to the 6105 on a white NOS 19mm straight end tropic










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!!

What else?? My new Seiko SRP777 on the stock rubber, which I quite like. Won't even bother with the ISOFRANE I think ? Next is canvas 
Have a great Friday!!
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Tourby lawless vintage today. Cheers. Have a good weekend.


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## DVC (Mar 17, 2014)

gward4 said:


> Tourby lawless vintage today. Cheers. Have a good weekend.


That is one of my favorite dive watches I've seen in this entire thread... What is the case size?


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Nearly home time. Cannot wait for the weekend!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Sea Turtle on custom crocs.
























w' Rolko buckle.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Armida A1 42mm on Strapcode SE II today.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

uploading pictures


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

009 on endmill...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## fristil (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_TGIF folks.......


















Have a great weekend everyone
b-)​_


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

SMP 300 on brown leather strap...


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Still Helson SD40 but on rubber strap from citizen bn0151.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Headed to the dog park wearing my G-Shock.

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks like I have worn this watch a lot and I did. Titanium makes it a very light comfortable watch to wear.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sea Snake (in the snow) today









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

View attachment 6594314


Going with a curveball today--SARB035 on olive NATO. Color me surprised that it looks better than I expected. Daydreaming about a 16570 Polar Explorer II as a sporty white-dialed watch. I thought the Black Bay Black would be next on my radar but a Polar EXPII may take that spot.


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Uh oh....I thought I didn't care, but I rushed home to be with the new arrival for dinner tonight. I think I'm falling for the red-headed stepchild....haha


Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

joshuagull said:


> View attachment 6594314
> 
> 
> Going with a curveball today--SARB035 on olive NATO. Color me surprised that it looks better than I expected. Daydreaming about a 16570 Polar Explorer II as a sporty white-dialed watch. I thought the Black Bay Black would be next on my radar but a Polar EXPII may take that spot.


That does look better than I would've ever thought. 
Nice combo!


----------



## dyusem (Feb 16, 2012)

flyersandeagles said:


> Uh oh....I thought I didn't care, but I rushed home to be with the new arrival for dinner tonight. I think I'm falling for the red-headed stepchild....haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


This is the watch that seems to find its way onto my wrist the most often...it looks great with the bracelet!


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Desk Diver, 100m WR, Maratac GPT-1 is 46mm with Miyota 9015, domed sapphire crystal, screw-down crown and drilled, sharply turned down lugs, making it wear smaller than one would expect of a 46mm. Excellent lume too. One of the least expensive watches with a 28,800bph movement. On an Obris Morgan strap.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## clark98ut (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Same watch, different strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

EBenke


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

DVC said:


> That is one of my favorite dive watches I've seen in this entire thread... What is the case size?


Thanks, I've really enjoyed the Tourby. The case is 42 mm. According to the Tourby site, they should be releasing some new vintage models like this in the next few months.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi,

This is second (or third perhaps, can't really remember now ;-)) watch in collection. Not too large, accurate and case goes nicely creating a bracelet. As weekend bonus ;-) addition I'm showing off pocket watch that came in yesterday. Russian Molnija, 18 jewels which is accurate to about 30s/day and in process of fine tuning.

















Thanks for watching.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

evvignes said:


> I find this watch fascinating. How do you like it?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks
I do like it a lot.
The style of case, shaped to sit flat on the wrist is very comfortable.
It is thin, light, easy to wear,read. Being a Quartz it is a great grab and go watch.
I have even put a rivet open end strap on the closed lugs and it looks ,fits good.
Was lucky to pick it up.
Regards
Robert

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

This again:


----------



## vpafi09 (Jan 6, 2016)

From Inside C4 White Airbus


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P mediante Tapatalk


----------



## marko01 (Dec 27, 2015)

Seiko skx007


----------



## petevig (Jan 4, 2015)

Vintage Benrus, birthday gift from son.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*G. Gerlach **Otago*


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

I finally took my planet ocean off..going snowboarding today..Will be back later with a better pic on the slopes!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Breakfast run w/the new 775.

Have great day fellas!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

vpafi09 said:


> From Inside C4 White Airbus


Welcome the forum V!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sminkypinky said:


> This again:


What model is that? looks great !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vpafi09 (Jan 6, 2016)

T-hunter said:


> Welcome the forum V!


Thanks a lot my friend. I wish a healthy 2016 to all.

From Inside C4 White Airbus


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Wanna bring some brightness to grey winter colors


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

65 er










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

ML Pontos S Diver










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still honeymooning...

Happy Saturday everyone! 
I still have the Seiko SRP777 on canvas today. Really like the watch, pretty darn close to perfect... Slightly mislaligned at 6 and would prefer w/o the X but it's really not as bad IRL as I thought. Doesn't bother me much. 
I'll keep trying different straps, dark great canvas, TF NATO, ISO?, and maybe even leather 

Have a great weekend. 
B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cmann_97 said:


> What model is that? looks great !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the new Seiko (6309 reedition) SRP775. It comes in all black like mine (777) , Blue and Pepsi. 
More versions to come IIRC like a batman inspired black/blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sugarloaf Maine


----------



## CK89101 (Dec 30, 2015)

My new birthday gift...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

watchdaddy1 said:


> 65 er
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good brother, really digging the 65!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

CK89101 said:


> View attachment 6604026
> 
> 
> My new birthday gift...
> ...


HBD! :-!


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Still honeymooning...
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone!
> I still have the Seiko SRP777 on canvas today. Really like the watch, pretty darn close to perfect... Slightly mislaligned at 6 and would prefer w/o the X but it's really not as bad IRL as I thought. Doesn't bother me much.
> ...





Jeep99dad said:


> Same watch, different strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have seen some people wearing their watches on right wrist, I have tried it once and its feels weird. But I have noted you have yours mostly on left but sometimes on right wrist. What makes you swap wrist time to time?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

T-hunter said:


> Looking good brother, really digging the 65!


thanks John.
found a turtle too. on way too

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's the new Seiko (6309 reedition) SRP775. It comes in all black like mine (777) , Blue and Pepsi.
> More versions to come IIRC like a batman inspired black/blue
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Love the SKX007 and I'm somewhat tempted to get this new turtle, they look very similar other than the case. I'm pretty sure I'm the odd ball here but the turtle case will have to grow on me for a bit more but like I said, it's just me. I'm sure I'll come around, it's such a classic look. What I really like about the new turtle is the movement, wish it's on the SKX007 also(hand-wind and hacking). Congrats to *all* with the new turtle, keep posting them up and convince me some more! :-!
_
Today, I'm wearing one of my inexpensive quartz from Seiko. It's not a diver, just a simple casual style chrono. I swapped the bracelet for a single piece leather to give it a little warmth and contrast.









With a single piece leather strap









Comfy, light and dead on accurate









Another beautiful bright sunny day outside. Told you it needs contrast and note to self....do not drop the watch on the ground! 









Wishing everyone a great weekend!







​_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

vladg said:


> I have seen some people wearing their watches on right wrist, I have tried it once and its feels weird. But I have noted you have yours mostly on left but sometimes on right wrist. What makes you swap wrist time to time?


I used to wear my watches on the right wrist mostly when I was young. I prefer it especially for larger watches as my right wrist is a solid 1/4" thicker. I also like having the crown towards me rather than away for protection I also somehow prefer how it looks on the right for slime stupid reason.  
I also like change.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rineasti (Jan 8, 2016)

Luminox Recon with MiLTAT G10


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

U1









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Tudor Heritage Black bay black on fabric. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

vladg said:


> I have seen some people wearing their watches on right wrist, I have tried it once and its feels weird. But I have noted you have yours mostly on left but sometimes on right wrist. What makes you swap wrist time to time?


Personally,I do it because I'm a lefty.. Never have issues with crowns!


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

BBB for me as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

AD all day.

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Sent from my AT300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to my Seiko Cocktail Time earlier to take my wife out to dinner. 
I just love that dial. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

castlk said:


>


This picture was taken 20 days ago, not now. This should be against the law :rodekaart . Just kidding. :-d

Cool watch |> . I will need one with white dial.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Got a casual formal event today and wife says I shouldn't but WTH..?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

THG said:


> Got a casual formal event today and wife says I shouldn't but WTH..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great to me!


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

watchdaddy1 said:


> 65 er
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like the 65? I want to add one more "nice" diver for more daily purposes alongside the Sub. The Black Bay Black is the front runner but I've often wondered if the Oris 65 would be the better fit for me needs. I'm iffy on the all-black bezel and how yellow the dial accent colors may be, but I haven't seen one in person and it's hard to judge in photos.


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Desk Diver, 100m WR, Maratac GPT-1 is 46mm with Miyota 9015, domed sapphire crystal, screw-down crown and drilled, sharply turned down lugs, making it wear smaller than one would expect of a 46mm. Excellent lume too. One of the least expensive watches with a 28,800bph movement. On an Obris Morgan strap.


 I used to own that watch with the same strap. It's a good looking combination. I sure miss it. 
It's a great watch and that Myiota 9015 is very smooth.


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

NSG1Tausend said:


> Thanks
> I do like it a lot.
> The style of case, shaped to sit flat on the wrist is very comfortable.
> It is thin, light, easy to wear,read. Being a Quartz it is a great grab and go watch.
> ...


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Wearing the Resco right now..... Actually, I took it off for this photo. It's back on the wrist while typing

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Francis Drake


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Giunpy79 (Oct 12, 2014)

Rainy day....with this...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

rockmastermike said:


>


Great watch!


----------



## Markoni BG (Aug 25, 2013)

Some plastic beater!


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

joshuagull said:


> How do you like the 65? I want to add one more "nice" diver for more daily purposes alongside the Sub. The Black Bay Black is the front runner but I've often wondered if the Oris 65 would be the better fit for me needs. I'm iffy on the all-black bezel and how yellow the dial accent colors may be, but I haven't seen one in person and it's hard to judge in photos.


I love it, perfect size I was,a little concerned about how yellow it was until I opened it. A little enabling here.








.

I want a BBB but the Oris  all my boxes 1st.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Emperor Tuna
View attachment 6614746
View attachment 6614762


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Still toying w/straps on the 775. A few new ones should arrive
tomorrow so more options to try!


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I switched to my Seiko Cocktail Time earlier to take my wife out to dinner.
> I just love that dial.
> 
> 
> ...


That dial is elegant!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Raymond Weil for Sunday morning!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope everyone is having a great Sunday. Lazy day here so far. 
I got several straps out this morning to try on the new Seiko SRP777 and the Tropic rubber won for today 
I dig this combo adding to the vintage vibe of the Turtle. Got a few more combos to try later, of course ;-)

But anyway I am continuing my Seiko weekend... 

Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cmann_97 said:


> That dial is elegant!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. The dial is awesome, mesmerizing... and classy yes. Gives me a dressy watch that I can also dress down and give a more modern look to with a $10 perlon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

JerpDad, where did you get that Tropic strap from? I want to get one. Looks sharp!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

YODAHAWK said:


> JerpDad, where did you get that Tropic strap from? I want to get one. Looks sharp!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From Ofrei

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## cocotronic (Jan 10, 2016)

A russian tonneau ...  .

Enviado desde mi SM-N9005 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Here it is what I had today. I really like this one. Most likely older than me ;-)









Thanks for watching.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Enjoying my new Alpha Marine T-100! Glad I was finally able to find one in perfect condition in black. 
A little bulky for my otherwise formal outfit (even under a giant bomber jacket) but I'm sure most of the dive watch crowd knows the struggle of "can I technically force this under my dress cuff?". The answer for me is yes!
















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

1st day get to play w/ straps on the 65. Curved Spring Bars on this help for strap changes.Vintage Ammo strap from 8yrs ago by Scott Allison aka Timesofplenty












Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Father son shot from a walk we took earlier today in the snow flurries.


----------



## amoredimamma (Feb 8, 2011)

I love perlon strap.....


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

adult photo sharing


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Can't seem to take this one off....


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_It's definitely winter up here again and this is something I do often around my neighborhood or at least as much as I can with my bud....



























So for today's watch, I'm sporting the Orient Ray Raven


















Ravenous after a nice workout, a nice homemade chicken and pork pho hits the spot









Hoping everyone is having a great weekend
b-)​_


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Maratac Sr-3


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Thought you guys might get a kick out of this. 12 degrees fahrenheit and someone is surfing the lake! Popular spot here the last few years. You can spot him directly above the top of my watch. I didn't stick around to ask him what watch he wears while surfing.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

These are some great shots. Your bud looks very happy! 

QUOTE=BevoWatch;24453914]_It's definitely winter up here again and this is something I do often around my neighborhood or at least as much as I can with my bud....



























So for today's watch, I'm sporting the Orient Ray Raven


















Ravenous after a nice workout, a nice homemade chicken and pork pho hits the spot









Hoping everyone is having a great weekend
b-)​_[/QUOTE]


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Paul Ramon said:


> These are some great shots. Your bud looks very happy!
> 
> QUOTE=BevoWatch;24453914]_It's definitely winter up here again and this is something I do often around my neighborhood or at least as much as I can with my bud....
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

_Yeah, I think so too. Thanks! 


















b-)​_


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

12167 is 40mm


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Night is dark and full of terrors


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Darth









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

​


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Seiko Sun023j


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting this cold week (25F) with my favorite, the blue Tudor sub on a NOS tropic strap. 
Have a great day. 
Brice 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## marcopolo05 (Jun 15, 2015)

After some strap swaps, this is the one that stayed!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

SARB Monday...










Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

New arrival








Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Monday folks.

SKX007 as part of today's ensemble


















Wishing everyone a great start for the week
b-)​_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BevoWatch said:


> _Good Monday folks.
> 
> SKX007 as part of today's ensemble
> 
> ...


Very nice all around and love the pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Very nice all around and love the pics.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Well, thank you sir.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Still one of my faves...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hermey (Aug 8, 2014)

Happy Monday


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Championship Monday. Roll Tide ...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

[/URL]


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

Loving the "Citizen Prime" on leather NATO. 
Switching back to mesh soon.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos for a cool start to the work week, 16F here this morning


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the 777 tonight. Love the case on this one.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Usagi (Aug 29, 2009)

Last day with the Halios 1000M before it was sold. You will be missed...


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Ready for this game with my favorite burger from my favorite burger spot and an ice cold Lagunitas Fractional IPA. HERE WE GO! ROLL TIDE ROLL!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the 777 tonight. Love the case on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very sharp combo!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Paul Ramon said:


> Very sharp combo!


+ 1 > Jeep can rock some canvas combos, and gives leather a good run too  Particularly nice on this new Seiko.

RD


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Danny T said:


>


Been looking for this one forever...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Paul Ramon said:


> Very sharp combo!





Riddim Driven said:


> + 1 > Jeep can rock some canvas combos, and gives leather a good run too  Particularly nice on this new Seiko.
> 
> RD


Thank you guys. 
I love canvas, I put that s--- on everything 
This new Seiko is really sweet. In glad they did this 6309 reedition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

T-hunter said:


> Still toying w/straps on the 775. A few new ones should arrive
> tomorrow so more options to try!


Super Sweet Combo 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

THG said:


> Got a casual formal event today and wife says I shouldn't but WTH..?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome ... Sport - Semi Dress ... Vintage Mod  

It works ?️ ...

Where did you purchase the White Tropical ? It's Kool ❄

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

BevoWatch said:


> _Good Monday folks.
> 
> SKX007 as part of today's ensemble
> 
> ...


Awesome , One of the Best Strap Mods I have seen on an 007 ?️

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the 777 tonight. Love the case on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smokin Combo ?️ 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Thank you Governor.


----------



## jakeblixx (Apr 20, 2015)

First dive watch! My new CW C60 Trident Pro 38mm


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## bloodypoppy (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

The old Camo Turtle...


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Scubapro 500 over golf course.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Modded Seiko 700J with Nato


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning! Pam Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Bulletproof.


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

borealis sea hawk.


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Titanium citizen


----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

Keithcozz said:


> Bulletproof.
> ​




I thought my 10 yr old Monster was bulletproof until I dropped it on a marble tile floor from about 6 feet and it killed the movement. I'm still distraught but it gave me a reason to to buy a new Seiko dive watch!​


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Just relaxing at home.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

wingman1 said:


> Titanium citizen


Nice Citizen


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> Nice Citizen


Thx DMCBanshee.


----------



## Tuff_Guy_Tony (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Still the SARB...










Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Skindiver on crimson strap









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Limes Endurance 1Tausend


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Governor said:


> Awesome ... Sport - Semi Dress ... Vintage Mod
> 
> It works ?️ ...
> 
> ...


Thank you, got this one from Squinky on ebay

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Ocean GMT today.. Out and about on my day off!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Still on the honeymoon with the Alpha Marine so my Speedmaster and others I brought on this trip are languishing in a watch box.

At the marina helping my friend with this boat he's building. It's freezing. I miss California.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

click image upload


----------



## B in NY (Jan 20, 2014)

Afternoon woods walk. Good for the mind and body!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Greetings everyone, hoping y'all are not just trudging along today.

On this fine Tuesday it's the SARB033 as I quietly get things done.....









now, I'm out of here.









Have a nice day everyone
b-)​_


----------



## fristil (Feb 14, 2006)

Skickat från min Redmi Note 3 via Tapatalk


----------



## Zatoichi88 (Jan 12, 2016)

Just got this bad boy passed on to me


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Donating blood...


----------



## Giunpy79 (Oct 12, 2014)

My friend today...


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## westernbottles (Oct 31, 2011)

My Baby Tuna . Love this watch .........


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Wearing my Tudor's big brother. My Rolex DeepSea Sea Dweller. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 6575610




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

B in NY said:


> Afternoon woods walk. Good for the mind and body!
> 
> View attachment 6642394




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

Tuff_Guy_Tony said:


> View attachment 6638578


Solid! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

galliano said:


> click image upload


Cool! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

lawlessflyer said:


> Ocean GMT today.. Out and about on my day off!
> 
> Have a good day everyone!


Sweet! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SmwrNDMdl said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your almost there 32 more!


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> Your almost there 32 more!


Lol! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Usagi (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## B in NY (Jan 20, 2014)

The boy trying trick me into thinking it's not his bedtime!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NFW Shumate


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

my favorite at the moment. piranha on a mesh.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

B in NY said:


> The boy trying trick me into thinking it's not his bedtime!
> 
> View attachment 6646002


Awesome pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning!
I went with the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas this morning. 
Have a great day. 
Brice.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Peter Sellers (Oct 7, 2011)

Scafo MKII


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Black Bay on a Gunny.


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Steinhart makes it back!









Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Caymalam (Oct 26, 2015)

Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAY211


----------



## mwaldie (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

All these posts of the new the Seiko turtles got me reaching for my OG turtle









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello everyone.

New arrival in town. Actually it is 'weird' to read it. Needs to be weekend watch, where there is no need to be punctual. Great quality piece I must say. I like already and no regrets in terms of spending the money.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

A mid-morning change the the OVM for a brisk drive up the canyon on a spectacular winter day.


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Think I went overboard with the stripes today!


----------



## B in NY (Jan 20, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Awesome pic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks! It was his four month birthday. He wanted to stay up late I guess.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Peter Sellers said:


> Scafo MKII
> View attachment 6650506


Nice watch


----------



## Danny4 (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning!
> I went with the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas this morning.
> Have a great day.
> Brice.
> ...


Hi Brice, which one do you prefer this one or the black pvd version? In any case when you get bored with one of these I'll be more than happy to take it lol...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> Hi Brice, which one do you prefer this one or the black pvd version? In any case when you get bored with one of these I'll be more than happy to take it lol...


This one purely from an aesthetic perspective and because I am not a PVD guy. The PVD one maybe more legible and has the cool factor. I have a 3rd Alpina coming in today. If I like it and keep it, and decided to move one it'd be the PVD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Good evening w/the 775...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

T-hunter said:


> Good evening w/the 775...


Nice shot of the Turtle John!


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning!
> I went with the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas this morning.
> Have a great day.
> Brice.
> ...


Speechless... Just left speechless

Awesome time piece


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Nice shot of the Turtle John!


Thanks brother!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

This morning...









And right now...


















Still love how this Crown & Buckle strap goes with the Archimede.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Power outage in the city, but my wristlight points the way.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

gshock626 said:


> View attachment 6656650


Congrats !! It's nice, isn't it?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

lawlessflyer said:


> Speechless... Just left speechless
> 
> Awesome time piece


Thank you so much! You are too nice 
It's become one of my favorite watch ever and I've owned hundreds


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dupe


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats !! It's nice, isn't it?


Thanks! It sure is!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

And one more









Am sure we are going to see many reissue 

They are awesome !


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning!
> I went with the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas this morning.
> Have a great day.
> Brice.
> ...


Awesome combo!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

M18 with Kain Heritage









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Back together with original bezel... Still Vintageinized it though! Gave it a good wet soapy scotch bright 









Like it that it brushed through on the outer edging.. Gave an outer ring like the inner!


----------



## gleung (Nov 8, 2012)

Just came back from a trip to Japan with this and wearing it for the first time


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

gleung said:


> View attachment 6659770
> Just came back from a trip to Japan with this and wearing it for the first time


Wow that's a beauty! Congratulations. What's the model number?


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Christopher Ward C5 Malvern Mark 2


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Trying this MWW Tatoskok On Canvas


----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

Weather is beautiful today
Clouds on my SPMc:


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Доброе утро!

(Good morning!)


----------



## Everybodyhatesraymond (Dec 21, 2015)

Hamiltonnnn


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I had to go with my new Alpina Alpiner GMT4. Wish my pics did the dial justice. 
Love that the movement has a custom GMT module, with jumping hour hand more like the Rolex and unlike the 2893.

Have a great day. Brice. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JetsonGospel (Sep 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwalle6 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gleung (Nov 8, 2012)

It's a Seiko Sard013


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Back again with the Blue Ray


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Trying out a NATO on my Ocean 1









Have a good day all!


----------



## B in NY (Jan 20, 2014)

Squale on this cold snowy day.


----------



## Rob-Red (Oct 20, 2015)

Rolling ceramic today.


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Sinn 103 A Sa B


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> I had to go with my new Alpina Alpiner GMT4. Wish my pics did the dial justice.
> Love that the movement has a custom GMT module, with jumping hour hand more like the Rolex and unlike the 2893.
> 
> ...


Wow! It's really beautiful! Congrats! Would you mind if I save the 1st photo? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SmwrNDMdl said:


> Wow! It's really beautiful! Congrats! Would you mind if I save the 1st photo?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks. My pics really don't do it justice. The dial and case work is awesome. 
Sure save it but if you repost, do so with credit 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. My pics really don't do it justice. The dial and case work is awesome.
> Sure save it but if you repost, do so with credit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thank you, Sir!  If I repost the photo I would put watermark on it "@Jeep99dad". By the way, your collection is awesome! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## jakeblixx (Apr 20, 2015)

GoodLord said:


> Sinn 103 A Sa B
> 
> View attachment 6664618


Your photo inspires me to push the Buy Now button on the bracelet for mine. I am SO in love with this watch!


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good afternoon folks. For this fine Thursday, just keeping it simple with the SARG....




































b-)​_


----------



## westernbottles (Oct 31, 2011)

My New Torpedo on the Hyper Rubber Strap . Love the Vanilla .........


----------



## westernbottles (Oct 31, 2011)

Took it off really fast to try this one on . It was a Great Postal Delivery Day .....


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Took that long to arrive from the kitchen


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

No watch switch tonight but a strap change 

Those lugs... Very PO-like 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BevoWatch said:


> _Good afternoon folks. For this fine Thursday, just keeping it simple with the SARG....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow !!!

Amazing pics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

It's easy with a beautiful watch like that, thanks to you.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Tissot PRS516


----------



## usfpaul82 (May 7, 2013)




----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

jlow28 said:


> One of my favorites ETA no.7
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have such a love-hate with this watch. It's the only watch I've owned 3 times. It's just never seems to fit me right, but looks great on that strap.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Just landed. Can see why this has been called a "dark horse" in many a thread.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Strap change...


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

*Day 2 with the Zixen*


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> No watch switch tonight but a strap change
> 
> Those lugs... Very PO-like
> 
> ...


*WOW Brice! Love this Alpina (which is my first time seeing this model from Alpina...and you already know how I love the brand!)

Huge congrats on this killer new arrival, which looks awesome on BOTH of your strap combos today!!!*:-!


----------



## julio13 (Apr 29, 2007)

My new Citizen Depth Meter with adapters.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## femto (Dec 14, 2015)

My watch during the night ...

Seiko 5 SNK805 Military Green on a olive 5-ring Zulu strap.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sinn on scarlet leather strap.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Orient M Force Beast EL06001H/SEL06001H0


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seiko SKX007 Military Mod On Nato


----------



## ILW (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hexa Osprey


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF !!

I am still wearing the Alpiner GMT4 on Art's charcoal canvas. 
Really impressed with this watch, the level of detail and finish for what I paid for it. It's beautiful and I am struggling to capture the dial and do it justice. Absolutely love the lugs though there is little space for straps 

Have a great day. 
Brice.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

stew77 said:


> *WOW Brice! Love this Alpina (which is my first time seeing this model from Alpina...and you already know how I love the brand!)
> 
> Huge congrats on this killer new arrival, which looks awesome on BOTH of your strap combos today!!!*:-!


Hey Chris. Happy new year. Hope you and your family are doing great. 
This one is really cool. Amazing case work and finish for the $! Alpina is so underrated. But good for me 
I love the lugs and the GMT jumping hour hand feature.

You still have my old SD?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

m1 to end the week


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hey Chris. Happy new year. Hope you and your family are doing great.
> This one is really cool. Amazing case work and finish for the $! Alpina is so underrated. But good for me
> I love the lugs and the GMT jumping hour hand feature.
> 
> You still have my old SD?


*Thanks Brice! We are doing great...and a belated Happy New Year to you and your family as well buddy!

Like you, 100% agreement on Alpina as an underrated brand (but we'll just keep that a secret ;-)). Love the looks of this one, and as you noted, the way they've chosen to implement the GMT function is the preferred way to do a GMT! You are tempting me with all your great combos on this one big time!

Your old SD?...why YES, still have it and wear it quite often my friend!!!*:-!


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Panerai Submersible 305









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TGIF!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Seiko SKX007 Military Mod On Nato


Very cool Mil Mod on a classic. Nicely done, love it!


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

LLD on a GGB NATO


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Greetings and warm Friday wishes to everyone



























TGIF and may everyone have a great weekend
b-)​_


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hammy Friday!









Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

*Going with the new arrival SRP779 Pepsi...how can you not like these new ones from Seiko? *|>*










*


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF !!
> 
> I am still wearing the Alpiner GMT4 on Art's charcoal canvas.
> Really impressed with this watch, the level of detail and finish for what I paid for it. It's beautiful and I am struggling to capture the dial and do it justice. Absolutely love the lugs though there is little space for straps
> ...


You nailed it Brice! I'd say the 2nd photo you expressed the dial along with the beautiful coin edge bezel quite well! what an eye opener!

Awesome watch congrats!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Paul Ramon said:


> Very cool Mil Mod on a classic. Nicely done, love it!


Thanks man! I appreciate. A better pic...


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

It's FRIDAY!!! ..out and about










Starting to really enjoy my very first NATO!

Have a good Friday everyone!


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Just switched to the Ol' Dive Master 500 after months of neglect. I had forgotten how much I really like this one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

stew77 said:


> *Thanks Brice! We are doing great...and a belated Happy New Year to you and your family as well buddy!
> 
> Like you, 100% agreement on Alpina as an underrated brand (but we'll just keep that a secret ;-)). Love the looks of this one, and as you noted, the way they've chosen to implement the GMT function is the preferred way to do a GMT! You are tempting me with all your great combos on this one big time!
> 
> Your old SD?...why YES, still have it and wear it quite often my friend!!!*:-!


I'd hate to get you in trouble T home but

You need one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

stew77 said:


> *Going with the new arrival SRP779 Pepsi...how can you not like these new ones from Seiko? *|>*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Chris!! I knew it'd not be long before you got one...
So how big is the rotation these days!!??  100+ don't see a lot of sales buddy ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

lawlessflyer said:


> You nailed it Brice! I'd say the 2nd photo you expressed the dial along with the beautiful coin edge bezel quite well! what an eye opener!
> 
> Awesome watch congrats!


Thank you. You are too kind. Pic is grainy and dial looks so much better in person 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Trying my 756 on my buttery soft MKII strap. The finish of the buckle matches the case. Goody! 



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'd hate to get you in trouble T home but
> 
> You need one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I tend to agree with you Brice...NEED!


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats Chris!! I knew it'd not be long before you got one...
> So how big is the rotation these days!!??  100+ don't see a lot of sales buddy ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks buddy...I had an all blue version that arrived (unfortunately DOA with a movement that would not run), so working on the exchange of that one.

Rotation?...I do have a few more in the rotation than when we last spoke ;-) :-d, but let's not get carried away! ...let's just say 2016 is forecast be a consolidation year!:-d


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

docvail said:


> This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


And remember, I'm not only the L&H president, but I'm also a client.

Great phantom.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradd_D (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## rickgideonjr (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## CRAWD (Nov 24, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel II. New purchase.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

William Ayin said:


> View attachment 6679634


What bracelet is this? 

-whoa-


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't know if this is cheating or something, as I posted this morning; and I hardly ever switch watches during the day.
But the Strapcode Super Engineer II bracelet on my *ORIENT *_Mako _was calling out to me to make a late-afternoon swap.
You gotta try one of these bracelets, man...


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

whoa said:


> What bracelet is this?
> 
> -whoa-


Strapcode 22mm Super Oyster Type II. Very good quality imo.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Wearing my trusty G-Shock tonight for a long 12 hour shift.

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Captain Starbucks (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Citizen Promaster 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Hirsch Grand Duke


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

Myman said:


> View attachment 6681290


what camera do you use mate?


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

William Ayin said:


> what camera do you use mate?


CANNON EOS 50D, bro.
It's about 10 years old.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Took the Scurfa for two dives this morning, now switched to Citizen.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakeblixx (Apr 20, 2015)

jakeblixx said:


> Your photo inspires me to push the Buy Now button on the bracelet for mine. I am SO in love with this watch!


And that restraint didn't last long.... bracelet is on the way. :-D

A little afraid of the extra bulk of the bracelet, but I figure with the thickness of the case I may as well just roll with it... it's a hefty watch!


----------



## jaygibson (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Seiko Diver


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Citizen diver 200


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Who wanna play?


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm going with a cheeky little TISELL today


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Who wanna play?


I love it, my son and I played SM3 last Sunday for hours. We got to 8-4 and eventually gave up, great game! I'll have to post a pic of my old game collection, I have about 20 platforms and over 800 games.


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good morning folks

Bracelet it is to start the day



























Have a great weekend everyone
b-)​_


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> I love it, my son and I played SM3 last Sunday for hours. We got to 8-4 and eventually gave up, great game! I'll have to post a pic of my old game collection, I have about 20 platforms and over 800 games.


That's nice! I can't wait my son gets old to play with me! 800 games...Do you have enough time to play all these games?


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Clockworkblueorange (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Seiko


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Squale time


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Blue Titanium cerakote with C3 lume.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## dbrumbach (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Crawling through NYs subway system with the Alpha Marine still.... Figure since I got it here on this trip and it's a NY brand this will be my daily till I get home and get my speedy serviced (finally had omega take a look, it's been without service for over 10 years before I bought it. +1.8s a day, but amplitude is waaay off).

Missing LA but going back tomorrow to sunshine and warmth haha. 








Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> That's nice! I can't wait my son gets old to play with me! 800 games...Do you have enough time to play all these games?


Haha, no I don't have enough time but I do have a few that are my favorites (SM, Contra, Double dragon etc.) I've been collecting since I was in my teens, it's really nice to play with my sons. I recommend starting your little guy early otherwise he will only want to play the modern games which in my opinion are much easier.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Midday switch... Automatic MWC 300m


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> Haha, no I don't have enough time but I do have a few that are my favorites (SM, Contra, Double dragon etc.) I've been collecting since I was in my teens, it's really nice to play with my sons. I recommend starting your little guy early otherwise he will only want to play the modern games which in my opinion are much easier.


Your right... This old games was hard but like in the real life when you want something you need to work hard to got it! Contra is one of my favorite NES games.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD for some game time with my son


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

OH YEAH!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Orca dive


----------



## bba1973 (Aug 5, 2013)

Marathon TSAR on Perlon:


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

fatalelement said:


> Crawling through NYs subway system with the Alpha Marine still.... Figure since I got it here on this trip and it's a NY brand this will be my daily till I get home and get my speedy serviced (finally had omega take a look, it's been without service for over 10 years before I bought it. +1.8s a day, but amplitude is waaay off).
> 
> Missing LA but going back tomorrow to sunshine and warmth haha.
> View attachment 6690010
> ...


Have the exact one but in light blue dial, almost too bright at night, no?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVC (Mar 17, 2014)

Sinn U212 SDR on a new custom canvas strap from Dustin at N80... but getting ready to switch it out to the Isofrane for PADI Open Water Dive certification class tonight.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Have the exact one but in light blue dial, almost too bright at night, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The nice thing about the black dial is it takes a lot more to charge. Besides, I plan to use it for diving so I'm not exactly upset by brightness haha. But yeah, it's pretty bright when I hit it with UV

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dbrumbach said:


> View attachment 6689474


That's a very nice combo I can imagine on my own wrist 
Which Sinn model is it? 40mm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still with the Alpiner GMT 4


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cwatchman (Aug 17, 2015)

Grand Seiko SBGA011 (aka The Snowflake) today


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Evening switch to nothin' fancy - SKX007 on flat vent rubber.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow, stunning photos!!! Makes my miss my skx, I flipped it a while back, that's tempting me to pick one up again now.


BevoWatch said:


> _Good morning folks
> 
> Bracelet it is to start the day
> 
> ...


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fristil (Feb 14, 2006)

Skickat från min Redmi Note 3 via Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Crezo said:


> Wow, stunning photos!!! Makes my miss my skx, I flipped it a while back, that's tempting me to pick one up again now.


Thanks Crezo, kind of you to say. It's so reasonably priced I'm pretty sure you can get another one. As ubiquitous as it is, time and time again it's a watch that proves it can hang with the big boys and it's been doing that for quite a long time. It never gets old, it just becomes more iconic. For the affordable entry price point, what's one got to lose? I find a lot of value with this timepiece.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## jaygibson (Feb 2, 2015)

Wonderful GMT!!!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Seiko SSC019P1/SSC019P/SSC019. 
Our first installment of snow for 2016 in the background


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

RocketHurricane said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is so cool! 
Brass dial? 
I've never heard of that company.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

castlk said:


>


First time I've seen a lumed logo! Love it


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Checking out the new one in different light, loving this





































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

This is absolutely lustworthy.



Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> I had to go with my new Alpina Alpiner GMT4. Wish my pics did the dial justice.
> Love that the movement has a custom GMT module, with jumping hour hand more like the Rolex and unlike the 2893.
> 
> ...


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Coffee, a book and an Explorer what else can one need...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Sunday to you folks

I've always like this casual dress watch, has a bit of class to it and it's holding up pretty well....



























....and here it is this fine Sunday



















Best regards to all​_


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I was going to keep the Alpina GMT on and felt guilty for the others so a a little Turtle action today 

SRP 777 on Art's first weathered canvas exposed to NC's hot, sunny, humid summer weather 

Go Panthers!

B


















Next to the Alpina
Specs aren't everything... 
The 45mm Seiko wears smaller than the 44mm Alpiner due to its cushion case design and significant step design where the bezel size is much smaller than the case underneath. The short L2L also helps 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Very nice, both. What's the L2L measurement on the turtle?



Jeep99dad said:


> I was going to keep the Alpina GMT on and felt guilty for the others so a a little Turtle action today
> 
> SRP 777 on Art's first weathered canvas exposed to NC's hot, sunny, humid summer weather
> 
> ...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

-11*C today and no wind = great day for ski with Citizen Prime.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

I've been wearing the Tissot Classic all day.

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Gigandet vintage diver









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono Series 2 in Bottle green.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Have a great week


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Just received the Borealis strap and it's simply amazing!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)

Sumo w/ Super Engineer II


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

*Vintage Moray*


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Helson Monday!









Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1B on cobra shoes w' Maddog bronze.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good evening,

I was bored over weekend and decided to bid on something on eBay. Has a bit of 'sad' history behind it, but that is exactly what makes it special. The watch meant something for the person who is not among us anymore.

















Thanks for watching.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Fatboi_ET said:


> Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono Series 2 in Bottle green.
> View attachment 6711858


That's hot. Does this one have the meca-Quartz ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This morning I went with the affordable yet very cool Citizen Promaster Eco-Drive diver on a grey Toxic nato strap!! Love the Squared hardware a la BP and the fabric easily folds back under the keeper.

I'll switch later but enjoying this one. Glad I gave it a shot!
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

NSG1Tausend said:


> "For WATCHES there's always time"


That's very nice how did you make that one.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Same ol' same ol'


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's hot. Does this one have the meca-Quartz ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


That's right. The yellow and green versions have the Mecha Quartz. 
Unfortunately they also have the not so useful 24 hour indicator sub dial instead of a running seconds hand. I don't mind it really because it gives the watch a stealthy feel as there are no obvious running hands so to speak. 
It's a very hard watch to photograph! 
I think it looks so much better in real life.
...Then again my phone camera is pretty awful


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


>


Once again, I love this one on SS bracelet


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Once again, I love this one on SS bracelet


Thanks! It's a keeper.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _Good afternoon folks. For this fine Thursday, just keeping it simple with the SARG....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice product shots! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Fatboi_ET said:


> That is so cool!
> Brass dial?
> I've never heard of that company.


Thanks! Yes it is a brass dial. It's a watch I assembled and I designed the dial and 3D printed it. The brand/company is my own so to speak.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Trying this out on rubber.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Omega PO 8500 for a frigid day today


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## ronnie.mckinney2 (Sep 23, 2014)

O.T.W.N

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Swapped the navy blue ISO to the navy blue TF NATO. Looks and feels awesome.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Sturmanskie


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

This is one of my first watches, before even I could say I was collecting. Nothing great in terms of brand, or movement. Good thing it is large and the face really works in different lights.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
I decided to go with the Seiko Cocktail Time on perlon to begin the work week. 
I love the dial and perfect size/proportions. Heck of a watch for such an affordable price.

Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Trusty ol' Subadude...


----------



## B in NY (Jan 20, 2014)

New Seiko showed up today.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Just arrived...
Oops, thought it was the 18th


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Davosa Ternos Professional.


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

I was wearing the Speedy earlier for Tuesday but swapped to the SKX007 and changed out the bracelet for a green NATO.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Just put the Aquadive on. Firing up the grill for some NY strips!

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## Pro5513 (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## B in NY (Jan 20, 2014)

The boy approves of the turtle.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

The Christopher Ward C5 Malvern MarkII Quartz for the evening.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Started the day with this








Then switched to this new incoming (hint: it's been featured several times on this thread before)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The awesome and affordable Scurfa DiverOne Silicon gen2 on a new Toxic nato. A very comfortable ready for action combo 

Have a great evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> Started the day with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!! 

Love the TUDOR too. Hot watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Love the TUDOR too. Hot watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Brice..


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got my Giveaway fro, Scott (River Watch Co). Very love it, size is perfect and colors are stunning.Tiber Sport On Mesh


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Quick dog walk with the ch8 and some thoroughly frozen nuts!


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## eliindetroit (Jan 11, 2011)

My most recent pick up. 1970's Elgin. huge case at 42mm without crown. From Retrowatch guy


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## B in NY (Jan 20, 2014)

Turtle again. This is the first watch I have owned with lug holes. I think I will only buy sport watches with holes in the future! Even if it means only used watches.


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Morgan Wednesday!









Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Doxa today. Have not worn it in a while. Matches the grey sky


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

B&R GMT for a long day at the office today.

Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## B in NY (Jan 20, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> B&R GMT for a long day at the office today.
> 
> Have a great day. B
> 
> ...


Liked for the watch, not the long day at the office.


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Vintage Pilot


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

009 w/endmill, have a good one!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Poseidon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Black Watch Matters


















Ya know it's a good watch for the price. Me likey.
b-)​_


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seemed like a good choice to shovel snow for over 2 hours.


----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

helson shark diver 45, on helson gauge bracelet


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> B&R GMT for a long day at the office today.
> 
> Have a great day. B
> 
> ...


Will it be so long that you will travel to a different time zone? Now that's long!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RomeoT said:


> Will it be so long that you will travel to a different time zone? Now that's long!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One must be prepared 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

MKII Nassau is breaking in my new B&R Bands NATO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

harrym71 said:


> MKII Nassau is breaking in my new B&R Bands NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the oak one? I got the LV leather nato recently and keep wondering if I should have got the oak one lol.


----------



## Gasoil4ever (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Snow day with the Pelagos


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> Is that the oak one? I got the LV leather nato recently and keep wondering if I should have got the oak one lol.


Yes, it's the Oak leather one. 
Do you not like the LV?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good evening,

Had this vintage mechanical piece all day.

I was reading about HMT making final batch of watches before closing down last factory back in India. I'm happy to have two timepieces from them.

Here is the one on nato leather belt:









Thanks for watching.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Deep Blue Alpha Marine 500 on a Hirsch Liberty









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dwat (Nov 22, 2014)

Burrrr cold day!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

MPP; G-14
























on stingray shoes...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 6743562
> 
> 
> View attachment 6743570
> ...


Nice pics!


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Anabuki - watch pics hanging of the back of a chopper... I think that has to win best pic if the thread, all 5000 odd pages if them


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

Fedex just delivered my OVM v2


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

How about Father & Son divers??


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Seiko 777


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

My dive watch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Tomorrow will be one week straight with the 777:-!



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## scosmoss (Sep 15, 2015)

42 PO 8500


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Bulova Precisionist 96B183 Wilton Chronograph.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Resco on gray NATO

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

H2O Orca


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Still exceeding every expectation.
I love this watch.








​


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53. 
Have a great day. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Helson SD40.

BTW does anyone know if William from Helson have strait endlind (like on 47mm Steel Gauge) to use nice Helson bracelet with another watches.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Back w/the 775.

Have a good one!


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Still the Obris...









Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

103 on ColaReb, awaiting this years "storm of the century"!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tiber Sport On Leather


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Right now...


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Back on NATO for a while.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

dave92029 said:


> Fedex just delivered my OVM v2


Awesome, love this!


----------



## jaredkanallakan (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Back with the tissel today.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Seiko Blue Tuna,


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Seiko Blue Tuna,


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I am going with another recent arrival: The Alpiner4 GMT on canvas is quickly becoming a fave! 
Love the sunburst dial, applied logo and markers, beveled case edges...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DVC (Mar 17, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love the sunburst dial, applied logo and markers, beveled case edges...


Don't forget the jump GMT hour hand! (I also really like how the 24 hour GMT indices are subtlety worked into the periphery of the dial. This really keeps it from looking too busy...this is actually one of the first things that grabbed me about this watch.)
The more pictures I see of this watch of yours, the more I like it. Another great addition to your collection!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DVC said:


> Don't forget the jump GMT hour hand! (I also really like how the 24 hour GMT indices are subtlety worked into the periphery of the dial. This really keeps it from looking too busy...this is actually one of the first things that grabbed me about this watch.)
> The more pictures I see of this watch of yours, the more I like it. Another great addition to your collection!


Thank you so much. I didn't mention the jumping hour hand because i did when I posted it the other day already and didn't folks to feel I was repetitive ;-)
But it was a major selling point for me that it had that custom GMT module rather than the common 2893 on most GMT from 500 to 3000$. I love my Bell&Ross GMT but wish it had a different Mvt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you so much. I didn't mention the jumping hour hand because i did when I posted it the other day already and didn't folks to feel I was repetitive ;-)
> But it was a major selling point for me that it had that custom GMT module rather than the common 2893 on most GMT from 500 to 3000$. I love my Bell&Ross GMT but wish it had a different Mvt.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


How does the B&R GMT work vs the Alpina? I don't know much about GMT complications.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

the now "sold out" sniper!!


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## WillyB (Nov 22, 2010)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Have the exact one but in light blue dial, almost too bright at night, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Different for sure but I really like that dial for some reason.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## WillyB (Nov 22, 2010)

Not real happy with this one...its gained 15 seconds in about three weeks. 😎

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jz3 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

H2O Orca


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Snow storm coming so I brought the sun with me


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

DB Master 1000 on OEM bracelet.


----------



## vchau76 (May 26, 2011)

Pam 351










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxwired (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

New shoes for Arktis









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

First day with a Bluering! 









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Sometimes a fortune cookie just nails it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

thejames1 said:


> First day with a Bluering!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, the Bluering is a fantastic diver. 
At one time i owned all 3 different colors! :-!


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

I really love this on the isofrane.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

2 hours ago...


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

T-hunter said:


> Awesome, the Bluering is a fantastic diver.
> At one time i owned all 3 different colors! :-!


All three at once would be pretty cool! Looking for a blue puck now, or hoping the reissued version comes out soon.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Squale for this afternoon.


----------



## c140cessna (Jan 8, 2015)

The WUS Seiko Solar Diver --- "World Traveler" we have been passed around the world since July 2012. On loan to me for the last month....leaving me in Michigan USA for a new member next week in Italy.


----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)

Scuba dude mod


----------



## The French Frog (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

thejames1 said:


> All three at once would be pretty cool! Looking for a blue puck now, or hoping the reissued version comes out soon.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


We have a Bluering owners thread here on f74 somewhere. May see if i can find it, you can 
probably find your number there. Pretty cool thread.

I found it. Updated list post# 655> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/halios-bluering-owners-where-you-lets-start-list;-472894-66.html

BTW owned a Puck too, just was too big for my scrawny wrist! :roll:


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Same Helson but on gray Nato. Sometimes ago I have seen someone had wear his Nato different and I like it as well. Thanks for sharing to everyone.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

vchau76 said:


> Pam 351
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this model and will likely grab one and brush the bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

All day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Switch for the evening


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## ELCID86 (Jun 27, 2015)

The first of what could be 24"









---
"ZHP is a garbage option anyway- just some cosmetic upgrades with a different cam and diff to claw back some of the performance lost fitting those hideous and heavy wheels. Any 330 with a 3.46 diff will smoke a ZHP every time. The whole Mafia thing reeks of childish behavior." - an e46fanatic


----------



## Rob-Red (Oct 20, 2015)

Rainy Day Special


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Ahoi today while we wait for a possible storm, so far it looks like we're in the clear.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Earlier today.... Ancon Sea Shadow ii

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Deep Blue 1000mm on Italian Rubber

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Sumo on NATO


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Enjoyed this one today


----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

SD45 #328, ETA, with AT-AT Mod (helson gauge bracelet)


----------



## ronnie.mckinney2 (Sep 23, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

...snow removal in the morning


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

G. Gerlach Enigma by muchacho86, on Flickr

G. Gerlach Enigma by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Undecided...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Rough morning



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Just a quick post as I finish my cup of coffee before heading on out for a jaunt around the neighborhood. Forecast is excellent, clear skies. The air is crisp and the smell of pine is strong. Simply another beautiful day for x-country adventure with my bud.

For today, the Citizen Eco-drive diver gets the nod to start the day




































Typical view around the hood




































Have a great weekend everyone
b-)​_


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Sumo on modified Seiko rubber strap on endlinks...


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

I have been inspired by Jeep99dad. Got my Prime on grey nato. Under home lighting dial matching grey nato well well.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Pro5513 (Sep 14, 2015)

Tried the shark look today, it turned out pretty well


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Still the 777:-!



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

777 for me as well


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Those turtles are looking good fellas...

Scurfa atm for me


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been wearing my new Zodiac Super Sea Wolf and I LOVE it!! After hesitating so much, I'm super happy I got it. 
Love the retro look, original hands and raised beveled markers and raised logo, the cool lume markers and awesome bezel a la BPFF. 
Have a great Saturday. 
B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

gshock626 said:


> 777 for me as well
> 
> View attachment 6782026


Very nice pics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

vladg said:


> I have been inspired by Jeep99dad. Got my Prime on grey nato. Under home lighting dial matching grey nato well well.


Works great IMHO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

My first foray into a new Citizen automatic diver. I think this is actually a better value than the 007/009's (and I'm a huge fan of those as well).










Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

Picked up this interesting fella today 

View attachment 5UnFEc7.jpg


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

If this watch was a car it would be a Mustang GT350. This is the only watch i own that i can keep in a drawer for days at a time but still read the time in the middle of the night. Just the brief opening and closing of the drawer can be enough to give this a charge.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I've been wearing my new Zodiac Super Sea Wolf and I LOVE it!! After hesitating so much, I'm super happy I got it.
> Love the retro look, original hands and raised beveled markers and raised logo, the cool lume markers and awesome bezel a la BPFF.
> Have a great Saturday.
> B
> ...


Very cool looking watch, especially on that Jubilee. Really like this one.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Switched back to black canvas









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Just a quick switch from leather band to NATO....
Works great either way.


















NATO strap


















Enjoy the evening folks
b-)​_


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Seiko Nano Universe SCVE021


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Loving this combo:-!



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Alpinist for a snow day at home, lots of vintage games played today, mostly Tempest for the Sega Saturn.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## mwaldie (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## jmat321 (Sep 30, 2014)

Snowed in, haven't posted in forever


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bmaben (Mar 13, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

maratac sr-3


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Again today the 'weekender'. This watch really is great piece, definitely conversation starter. Nonetheless as I said before it really can not be worn on daily basis as one will be late and not on time. If you need to the minute accuracy, this is not the watch to have on the wrist.

I hate to be tardy so can't use it during working day. Equally just amazing watch to have in collection.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> I had to go with my new Alpina Alpiner GMT4. Wish my pics did the dial justice.
> Love that the movement has a custom GMT module, with jumping hour hand more like the Rolex and unlike the 2893.
> 
> ...


Awesome Alpina JD  What AD is your source ? Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent by my iPharato 6sexy


----------



## Mindo (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

3 Days in a Row Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Grendel60 said:


> Sent by my iPharato 6sexy


This one looks realy nice. Have something common with Maurice Lacroix S Diver, blue one I like a lot with blue leather nato. Well, maybe one day )


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Not a divers today and it was difficult to choose nato. At the end I hope blue/yellow works better for my taste anyway.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Spring-Diver said:


> Loving this combo:-!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is really impressive, the grass brother. How is that even possible especially this time of the year, unless it's a fake? It is California no? I live by the frozen Gulag so please pardon my amazement. Watch is cool too. ;-)


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Trying out my new perlon!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Governor said:


> Awesome Alpina JD  What AD is your source ? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I usually buy them from WoW, Jomashop and Gemnation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> Very cool looking watch, especially on that Jubilee. Really like this one.


Thanks buddy. I've been thoroughly impressed by this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Modded 6309


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Seiko H588-5009


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wish you all a great Sunday and go Panthers 

I've been wearing the SRP777 on ToxicNato, which makes for a great combo. I've gotta try a grey toxicnato or the black with grey edges.

Cheers. B


















The not so unusual Turbo photobomb 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Sumo on Horween tan leather NATO...


----------



## ElFuego (Nov 25, 2012)

New arrival. I'm digging it.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

harrym71 said:


> Yes, it's the Oak leather one.
> Do you not like the LV?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not as much as yours :-d


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Going with a grab-n-go non-diver today.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Giving fat boy some wrist time.

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

007 on a NATO as Seiko intended. Why else would they supply such a crappy rubber strap? 










Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Deep snow diving.


----------



## chambrenoire (Jan 23, 2016)

My little flea market find from last summer!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun on a grey ToxicNato.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sea dragon in the afternoon.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Can't remember the last time I've watched a whole NFL game but all the hype got me watching the game today. Don't have a favorite so I'm going neutral.

Go Broncos!









Go Patriots!









Go Beer! Yeah, Go Beer!









Enjoy the rest of the weekend everyone!






_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on Drew canvas for a walk with my pup while the sun was out then later the Panthers' game.

Tubs says Hi! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## telefunken (Jul 15, 2012)

Enviado desde mi E39 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

telefunken said:


> View attachment 6803930
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi E39 mediante Tapatalk


Really like that SMPc 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Mileata today


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Custom H2O ORCA










www.the


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Black Monster. Accept no substitute


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing the Zodiac Super SeaWolf on the oem bracelet again. I just love this watch. 
Have a great day. Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Ogb11376 (May 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

I have choose this one from my watch box today. Its difficult to find more classic diver then skx007. Original bracelet super comfortable.


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I usually buy them from WoW, Jomashop and Gemnation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks JD 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Monday folks

Sarb gets his turn with a band change. A nice croc band would probably go well but we're a bit country around here so field style band will do for now.



























Hey, it's worth a try. It's only Monday.
b-)​_


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Turtle today. 1st day since receiving it that I get to wear it.I had 3 on my list for 2016, this is my #2 out out the 3 for 2016.:woohoo


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

sea dragon on super engineer II


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

G. Gerlach Enigma

G. Gerlach Enigma by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good evening everyone

So this piece really got me into collecting watches. Has everything I value.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

JDCfour said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Touch of orange makes the difference!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening with Pam 
005 on Kodiak leather DrunkArtStraps

Have a good evening. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Day 4 - Sumo again - today on SMP bracelet. Too weird??


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timwilso (Jan 8, 2016)

Just got her today! My first SKX009


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Ending the day with this.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

SCVE021


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Joshivan26 (May 20, 2015)

It is still not in its natural habitat


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Quite a snowing today. My pickup was digged out from parking place this morning. SKX007 with me today again )


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

New Steinhart vintage maxi


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Dagaz TII


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning!
I am wearing the blue vintage Tudor sub on perlon today. I hadn't worn this beauty in a while with the recent arrivals. It was time to show it some love 

Have a great day. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## EthanBanet (Jan 26, 2015)

My seiko snk 809 mod today.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

First of 2016; Kalmar II riding on crocs. Not...quite...enough yellow. xD


----------



## bloodypoppy (Apr 23, 2013)

Superocean Heritage


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

free image host


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVC (Mar 17, 2014)

Trying to be patient searching for a parking spot at the hospital to pick up a loved one... Time is not on my side this morning.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Still the Steiny....









Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Sewer (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

H2O Orca


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Seiko SXKA35


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Sumo on rubber is business casual today...


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Punching winter straight in the face.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Went with the Osprey again today.


----------



## Caymalam (Oct 26, 2015)

Seiko Spork on strap. Srp043


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not a rubber fan bit his one looks very nice


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Gone back to the nato on the PIRAHNA today, not had that combo for ages but fancied a change!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I'm going with the Seiko SRP777 on ToxicNato. Very comfortable combo and I also love the looks. 

Have a great evening. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Maratac SR-1 for the evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

This just in...


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

New diver received today!


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Great watch for work!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good evening folks or good morning to some of you on the other side. This evening I'm still sporting my Seiko SARG017 with a new homemade single piece leather strap.

I like the last band I had on this watch but I wanted to see if I can make it work with a brown leather. So with a piece of leather I got from the local saddlery scrap bin I made a go at it this morning.

The Seiko SARG017, an affordable sporty dress watch.


















With minimal tools, this is the result......



























It has potential I think....









Anyway, sorry for the late post. I just got too busy today. Hope everyone had a great day.
b-)​_


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Really nice work on the strap!


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Really nice and great photography.


Crezo said:


> Really nice work on the strap!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett DWP WUS


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

not diver today ...!!!


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 005 on a C&B leather nato. 
Have a great day. B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pam 005 on a C&B leather nato.
> Have a great day. B
> 
> 
> ...


Hope it is fake. I hate you! ;-)


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Orange silicone for the dude


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Been awhile, my friends



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

dpelle said:


> Been awhile, my friends
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the band and watch combo mate but it may need a size up. Really handsome watch there.


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> Love the band and watch combo mate but it may need a size up. Really handsome watch there.


Band width? Yeah, I threw on this leather for my sumo to see if I wanted to buy it in 22,.

Thanks for the nice words, my friend!! . I guess I better buy the corresponding 22, but this will do for the day

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

marinemaster today


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

009J


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## jaredkanallakan (May 8, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Same as yesterday, adding some color to the cold and bleak winter.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## telefunken (Jul 15, 2012)

Today, Seiko 5, SNZH53K1:


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Grand Seiko












Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

capt-dim said:


> not diver today ...!!!
> 
> View attachment 6831658


Beautiful picture!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Zodiac Sea Ghost - I can hear sand crunching when I rotate the bezel. At least I hope it's sand.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

One of my new favorites, the Alpiner4 GMT on Art's weathered canvas.

Have a good evening.
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning!
> I am wearing the blue vintage Tudor sub on perlon today. I hadn't worn this beauty in a while with the recent arrivals. It was time to show it some love
> 
> Have a great day.
> ...


Very nice! Seen these photos in the Instagram's explore page. It turns out it is your Instagram posts.  Followed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Ball Skindiver II


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B in NY (Jan 20, 2014)

Pic from yesterday but still wearing it now.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SmwrNDMdl said:


> Very nice! Seen these photos in the Instagram's explore page. It turns out it is your Instagram posts.  Followed!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the kind words and for following me 
Tudor subs rock. It is my favorite watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks for the kind words and for following me
> Tudor subs rock. It is my favorite watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I bought a Tudor Sub back in 1995 for around $1,000 before they left the American market. I sold it in 2005 for what I paid for it. I wasn't in to watches back then, but I wish I would have kept that one. I recently did a search of them and I was blown away by how much they are selling for..... Wow, I'm an idiot! Beautiful watch Brice

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Dress diver today


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

SD40 blue today. There is a minute to snap a picture when warming up engine in the morning.


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Laguna on navy blue Kain shark


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I went with the B&R 123 GMT on the B&R orange nylon strap today. I really like this combo and it'll brighten my day at the office 

Have a great day. 
Brice. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks for the kind words and for following me
> Tudor subs rock. It is my favorite watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


You're welcome! Eyeing on the pelagus myself lately. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> I went with the B&R 123 GMT on the B&R orange nylon strap today. I really like this combo and it'll brighten my day at the office
> 
> Have a great day.
> ...


This one is super neat! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## BurtReynolds (Jan 24, 2016)

My fish approve


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

1st of MANY strap changes gotta  lug holes.
Turtle meets Maddog shoes





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Armida A1 42mm today. And no date to fuss with.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Tracking 3 time zones










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## BurtReynolds (Jan 24, 2016)

My fish approve


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Orient Mako orange to brighten up a cloudy afternoon


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

No diver today..


----------



## tweetyfish (Feb 10, 2013)

Deep blue 1k










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SmwrNDMdl said:


> This one is super neat!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. I like it a lot on both B&R straps. It's my first watch bought BNIB from a local AD in person. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Thursday folks

I'm still sporting my SARG with the homemade distressed brown one piece leather strap, very comfortable.



























Hope everyone is having a great day
b-)​_


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Добрый день!

(Good afternoon!)


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Late day today...agh










Ocean GMT.. Love the AR on this piece!

Have a great afternoon everyone!


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Beautiful evening with the 775


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

T-hunter said:


> Beautiful evening with the 775


Lovely combo


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Muddy Mudman and Mysterious Enigma...


----------



## DVC (Mar 17, 2014)

Switched it up to the Sinn 900 Pilot GMT on a new N80 canvas strap... Piloting a shopping cart at the moment, with my little wing man


----------



## bba1973 (Aug 5, 2013)

Marathon TSAR on Strapcode Super Engineer II (end links move freely and do not touch the case):


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> I went with the B&R 123 GMT on the B&R orange nylon strap today. I really like this combo and it'll brighten my day at the office
> 
> Have a great day.
> ...


Brother is Style'n! Love it!!


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you. I like it a lot on both B&R straps. It's my first watch bought BNIB from a local AD in person.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Cool! Your GMT watch collection is awsome! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words on the B&R GMT guys!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you for the kind words on the B&R GMT guys!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I keep looking at that b&r !!!!! No more pics of it please 
I have a grand Seiko gmt and expl II and for some reason the b&r just speaks to me and I want one. Fun fund is rather depleted since the 340i appeared from nowhere (well may have been a dealer trip that got me in hot water) I plead the 5th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

anabuki said:


> Muddy Mudman and Mysterious Enigma...
> 
> View attachment 6850730
> 
> ...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Dagaz Cav-date to bed!










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

helson


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Long needed wrist time awaits this piece. Vintage HMT.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## catman911 (Aug 8, 2010)

16610 on a leather NATO.


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> Love the band and watch combo mate but it may need a size up. Really handsome watch there.


Alright my friend, you talked me into it. I went out and purchased the 22



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart NAV B-Uhr Bronze 47mm


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Actually took this picture last night.

Cheers.


----------



## bloodypoppy (Apr 23, 2013)

PO LM


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Air over water for me today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and TGIF !! 

Wearing my Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on an old Drew canvas. The canvas straps keep getting better with age IMO. 
Still love this watch, have had it for almost 1/2 year now... Pretty amazing 

Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Friday with the A1...
























On new shoes; a cream stingray from TLP with tribal stitching 
Have a good one.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

.


----------



## jaredkanallakan (May 8, 2012)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

The SARB keeps the time for the Friday..
Happy hour starts at 4!









Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Yes, TGIF indeed. Easy pick of the day....



























Have a wonderful weekend everyone

b-)​_


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

65



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Never understood why the Moulin rouge is so popular, but i know why the 6105 is a WUS darling.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Summer is on my mind and wrist. 143 days to go! 








Happy Friday 

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

dpelle said:


> Alright my friend, you talked me into it. I went out and purchased the 22
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....and doesn't it look better? I certainly do, well done brother.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## blkspeed3071 (Oct 9, 2015)

Back in for the weekend rotation


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a beauty! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Just arrived this morning! Great watch!!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Evening Switch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning and TGIF !!
> 
> Wearing my Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on an old Drew canvas. The canvas straps keep getting better with age IMO.
> Still love this watch, have had it for almost 1/2 year now... Pretty amazing
> ...


Don't tell me this is your iphone taken these amazing shots! Well... I'm sure it has to do something with the man behind the camera as well!

Awesome photo specs! Def attention on detail and presenting it well b-):-!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

SmwrNDMdl said:


> What a beauty!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you, I very much love it. good size super accuracy and brilliant finish.
what else can a man ask for?


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> thank you, I very much love it. good size super accuracy and brilliant finish.
> what else can a man ask for?


Spot on, Sir! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

New acquisition, sorry for the crappy picture, I'll post better ones soon.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

BernHardt Industries 1st Generation 'Corsair' yellow diver circa 2007 Designed by Fred B Amos . Limited edition #15 of 1000


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

First time I've not worn a dive watch in years. But I finally got round to fixing this vintage manual wind Montine today.

Need to give the dial a bit of a clean up and looking for some interesting strap options for it.

Anyone have any ideas of what could work in an 18mm to make this a little less dressy and a bit more cool! I was thinking maybe a one peice leather or some form of material one peice nato style (but without the hardware).


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good morning Saturday folks!

For this blessed day the Eco-drive Citizen diver gets the start. This is one of my favorite tool watch. This is the one that gets to do a lot of the dirty and tough work in my collection next to my Casio G-Shock. Fishing, skiing, hunting, hiking, yard work, this gets it's hefty share of wrist time. Not to mention that it's affordable, accurate, tough, and aesthetically pleasing for what it is.

Early morning start to spend a little time with my bud


















Derpy-derp time



























Early morning jaunt like today makes me miss hunting season....









May you all have a great weekend






_


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

free image hosting


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Starting off with a non-diver...










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Some leather & the 775


----------



## jaybob (Jun 26, 2009)

Mad cow in the new motor.


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

- barely sent by Tapaturd


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

JetFighter today!

Very rarely worn but feels great on the wrist, fully mechanical Russian movement 

Enjoy the weekend all!


----------



## igor384 (Sep 22, 2015)

Tuna on a snowy cycle in the Dublin mountains this morning (still wearing it as I type).


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> New acquisition, sorry for the crappy picture, I'll post better ones soon.


Wow!! Big congrats!! What a beauty and haute horlogerie to boot!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my SRP777 , "la tortue"  , on a ToxicNato. It's a very nice and comfortable combo ready for the beach... Too bad I'm not at the beach 
Not sure this is a long termer, but I'm enjoying it for now. 
Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

lawlessflyer said:


> Don't tell me this is your iphone taken these amazing shots! Well... I'm sure it has to do something with the man behind the camera as well!
> 
> Awesome photo specs! Def attention on detail and presenting it well b-):-!


Thank you so much. 
It's my old iPhone 5s which needs replacement. I don't own a camera. No need for one these days with phones like this. I don't like carrying extra stuff and not have the ability to immediately email or post or share a photo or video. 
Cameras are cumbersome to me and I'm always 100mph so I don't like to waste time. Phones are ideal for me 
I use Snapseed to just decrease/increase light or contrasts as phone does have limitations. Takes a few secs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

H2O Orca


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

I've worn this watch diving. It counts.

Been doin' drywall. G-shock day!


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you so much.
> It's my old iPhone 5s which needs replacement. I don't own a camera. No need for one these days with phones like this. I don't like carrying extra stuff and not have the ability to immediately email or post or share a photo or video.
> Cameras are cumbersome to me and I'm always 100mph so I don't like to waste time. Phones are ideal for me
> I use Snapseed to just decrease/increase light or contrasts as phone does have limitations. Takes a few secs.
> ...


Wow  thanks for in depth well laid out information!  keep it up your doing a great job!

I know what you mean about the camera thing.. Not being able to share right away lol phones came a long way


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow!! Big congrats!! What a beauty and haute horlogerie to boot!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks for the kind words Brice!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

007 for work today


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to my favorite watch, the TUDOR blue sub 79090 on a new leather Drunk&Toxic NATO prototype Art made with Horween November Sky leather and ToxicNato hardware 
The lighting was weird so the pics don't do it justice. The leather has a great blue hue. 
Have a good evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Just a quick switch to another affordable timepiece, heading out to take the family for dinner.



























Bidding everyone a good evening






_


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Danny T said:


>


Just awesome!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

non-dive watch at the auto show..


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

Cant choose today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tu Bui (Jul 25, 2015)

Simplicity is the ultimate sophistication...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#A7 #BigAssLume


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hydro conquest


----------



## femto (Dec 14, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on a NATO Supreme 'Tenere? strap.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue T100 Daynight


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch with Boschett DWP


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's gonna be 69F today and sunny so we'll be grilling out with the girls and Ryker who's coming to visit Gd Ma and Gd Pa 
Keeping it simple with the Citizen Promaster Eco-Drive on a grey toxicnato. 
Have a great Sunday. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Garden duties









scurfawatches.com


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Easy like Sunday morning.......

because it's affordable and gets the job done.



































Yeah, no diving today. ;-)

A blessed morning to all

​_


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love the Red Strap on this










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

For the last day of the 1st month of 2016.

It's the annual changing of the Dillo. From the 2015 LaRue Tactical SHOT Show Dillo to the 2016 LaRue Tactical SHOT Show Dillo.










www.AtomicLabRat.com


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

Danny T said:


>


I love how the orange pops out more with your blue sleeve. Beautiful watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)

View attachment 6889010


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

176 on Drew shoe's










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Had the Armida A1 42mm on all day today.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

Bathys...









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Non-diver wishing it were dive rated. 



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

No watch now


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Davosa Ternos Professional 42mm


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Still with this for the foreseeable future.



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Orange Sumo love....









Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> 176 on Drew shoe's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely combo William!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Lovely combo William!


thank you sir

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Beautiful day here, it was nice to be outside grilling out and walking around the neighborhood with the fam. 
I switched to the Tudor sub on the Drunk&Toxic leather NATO earlier


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Forty-three dollars (including the aftermarket solid stainless steel bracelet).

That's all I have to say about that.




























...sorry about the bezel being off, I used it to time my burritos.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Alpina and rainbow


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Keithcozz said:


> Forty-three dollars (including the aftermarket solid stainless steel bracelet).
> 
> That's all I have to say about that.
> 
> ...


Hey no need to apologize!!!! I use mine to time my chicken on the grill!!

"tool watches must be used anyway they can right?"  










I think that was actually steak that time.. Lol


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Beautiful day here, it was nice to be outside grilling out and walking around the neighborhood with the fam.
> 
> I switched to the Tudor sub on the Drunk&Toxic leather NATO earlier


I want your watch brice...  
Beautiful piece you have there! One of my favorites!


----------



## Wldct69 (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

BC321 said:


> Love the Red Strap on this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful tool watch!  What's the lug to lug measurement, if you don't mind me asking. Thanks! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#Borealis #ScorpionFish #BonettoCinturini






























321


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Seamaster


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started the work week with the Seiko cocktail time on a brown Perlon strap. 
Have a great day. 
Brice



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## OPIC (Jul 3, 2015)

Halios brother


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi there,

Here is a piece that I got before I could talk about having any collection. Work horse, never failed me.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wearing my Monday blues.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## orangenSaft (Oct 6, 2011)

Just in from Germany.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Monday everyone!

Starting the day with my SARG017




































Let's get it done folks
b-)
​_


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)

Relo60 said:


> Wearing my Monday blues.
> 
> View attachment 6898050
> View attachment 6898082


Me too!


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Just received my Marathon SAR (2006 contract) and i don't have much to say that hasn't been said already. Everything i heard was true: bezel and crown are built like a tank turret and it's the best grip and action i've ever experienced (glove friendly).This machine is clearly designed for HEAVY duty use and a hectic lifestyle.
Given its mil specs and extreme ruggedness, it could be used by some watch enthusiast SAS or Delta operator. Very impressed so far !


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Unable to upload photos ...anyone from Tapatalk listening?? Anyone else having the issue today?

Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

winners76 said:


> Unable to upload photos ...anyone from Tapatalk listening?? Anyone else having the issue today?
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone.


Maybe try and restart your phone.. It's what I would try..


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

The snow is melting away quite nicely here in pa, unusually warm out..

My Ocean GMT back on its bracelet










Have a great afternoon everyone!


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

For the day a Seiko duo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

This 3 ring Zulu might be the most comfortable thing ive ever strapped to my wrist



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Couldn't decide what blue leather strap to get for Helson. I have try Hirsch Modena and I like thick white stitching but color was too flashy and looks like plastic. So I settled on Hirsch Jumper. Not bad for $20 (got realy good discount).


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

A truly awesome lineup of beautiful watches all day today,
All day long a timepiece murderers row!
Great job everyone!


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

winners76 said:


> Unable to upload photos ...anyone from Tapatalk listening?? Anyone else having the issue today?
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone.


I don't think the Tapatalk app on rotary phones supports image upload yet. Should be in the next release.

Sorry, couldn't resist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuff_Guy_Tony (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

PO to start the work week


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## azwatchman (Apr 19, 2008)

Vintage 1970 Seiko 6105-8009...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

What a (another) crappy day at work  . Need some color to brighten things up a bit 
Have a good evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Bernhardt 'Custom blue dial ' Binnacle #USA #AmericanCompany #OldSchool


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

sickondivers said:


> Bernhardt 'Custom blue dial ' Binnacle #USA #AmericanCompany #OldSchool
> View attachment 6909346
> View attachment 6909354
> View attachment 6909362
> View attachment 6909378


Wow! That's sharp!

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Since my evening updated last night, I noticed that thread has been dominated by some beautiful diver's watches, congratulations to all of the owners.

Perhaps this nice vintage will catch some attention this morning for change. I love this watch, the second hand is something else. I wish they would make them larger. This one is only 35mm without crown. Equally during the time it was made this was standard. Awesome watch, accurate and soft as warm butter when wound.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Early morning Scurfa-ce


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Scott6739 said:


> Wow! That's sharp!
> 
> Cheers!
> Scott


Thank you. If you haven't heard of Bernhardt CHECK THEM OUT NOW!! bernhardtwatch.com 42mm, miyota movement , Sapphire , 200M and custom work for the blue dial 274.00 TOTAL incl shipping. I spoke w/ owner designer Fred B. Amos on Friday and this badmofo was at my door step this morning......Really? 2days on a custom piece? Over the weekend?? Get the f**ck outta here. Unheard of!!


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

azwatchman said:


> Vintage 1970 Seiko 6105-8009...
> 
> View attachment 6906290


Wow ! Very nice ! Yours is in fantastic condition ! 
Since i received my 6105, i'm thinking of selling my blue 79090. The vintage Seiko simply blows the vintage Tudor out of the water. Not even a contest.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seiko SKX007 Doxa Ceramica Shark Mod


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Wearing the prototypes since I got them...they are now up on Kickstarter so check them out!
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/766280692/james-caird-timepieces

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tygrysastyl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Since my evening updated last night, I noticed that thread has been dominated by some beautiful diver's watches, congratulations to all of the owners.
> 
> ...


I love the watch.

I wish it was 39-40mm 

Thanks for sharing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I couldn't keep this one off the wrist any longer  It's crazy how much I like it and want to wear it constantly. I also haven't even checked other straps since I put this weathered canvas on it. I don't think I can beat this combo with the straps I have at home that'll fit the watch.

Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Morning Fog


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Cheers


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good day everyone.

Today the SARB gets his turn. I think it'll work.



























Have a tremendous Tuesday folks.
b-)​_


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

A little (well, not _little_) Korean goodness today...


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love the watch.
> 
> I wish it was 39-40mm
> 
> ...


Could not agree more!


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

www.AtomicLabRat.com


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Mido Ocean Star IV today.


----------



## ispoglini (Oct 14, 2015)

Fortis official cosmonauts

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> _Good day everyone.
> 
> Today the SARB gets his turn. I think it'll work.
> 
> ...


Def works!


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

free picture upload


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

At home today, doing some relaxing

Ocean GMT slightly aged bezel










If it's anything that catches the eye.. It must be The AR coating 

Have a great Tuesday everyone!!


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Right now

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Cerberus on nato strap from aguetradingco today.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

SmwrNDMdl said:


> Beautiful tool watch!  What's the lug to lug measurement, if you don't mind me asking. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure on lug to lug but will check. Lug width is 22mm and case is 43 mm though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

009 with a twist :-d


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Afternoon cats

Hamilton Khaki on old ass beat up Ammo shoes from Scott Allison










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## jaredkanallakan (May 8, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Larry23 said:


> View attachment 6913194


Very nice looking chrono!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

BC321 said:


> Not sure on lug to lug but will check. Lug width is 22mm and case is 43 mm though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot for the reply. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Afternoon cats
> 
> Hamilton Khaki on old ass beat up Ammo shoes from Scott Allison
> 
> ...


Nice! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

T-hunter said:


> 009 with a twist :-d


Nicely done! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Iconik1

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Deep Blue Master 1000 on Isofrane #ORANGE


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

*
Prime with Obris Morgan strap
*_SWEET_*!!!
*


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

RocketHurricane said:


> I don't think the Tapatalk app on rotary phones supports image upload yet. Should be in the next release.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The rotary phone takes me Back to the Future everytime I upload. What fun!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

My beater Casio at the rowing machine..


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## OmegaDaddy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

This one off for a day with me. I can honestly say that this watch was the one that 'launched' my collection for sure. I loved it when I bought it over year ago and still have a big place for it in my heart ;-).









Thanks for watching.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Looks like someone have been inspired with upcoming OM Aegis, isn't it?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. 
Zodiac for what promises to be another crappy day at the office.

Have a great day. B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Nikk (Feb 1, 2016)

Turtle reissue...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

buddhabar said:


>


Nice/clean vintage diver!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

A tough day at the office calls for the Explorer II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcopolo05 (Jun 15, 2015)

This simple yet elegant GMT Chronographs on a brand new strap ! The brand name is the worst ever but hey it looks nice


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

something Bronze on




























Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> something Bronze on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once again this watch is awesome especially with this patina...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Once again this watch is awesome especially with this patina...


Thank you Simon  
Off the chain lume too










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Wonderful Wednesday everyone.
_
Might as well continue the theme, so today the Orient Star Classic gets the turn. Think it'll work with this one too. Dig the classic look at an affordable price.

WZ0251EL

This is it with the original leather band. It's nice.









Sweet......









...with the croco style leather band.






















































Have a wonderful day folks.
b-)​_


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> Wonderful Wednesday everyone.
> _
> Might as well continue the theme, so today the Orient Star Classic gets the turn. Think it'll work with this one too. Dig the classic look at an affordable price.
> 
> ...


Absolutely love your pics


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


This watch makes me drool! 
Right now...The petrol blue dial version with the SS case is my grail... mini grail... or something like that  
Love the panda dial version too but it's out of my price range.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Fatboi_ET said:


> This watch makes me drool!
> Right now...The petrol blue dial version with the SS case is my grail... mini grail... or something like that
> Love the panda dial version too but it's out of my price range.


Thanks! Got both this, and the SS on bracelet, as I liked them so much. Keep an eye on Jomashop out Gemnation for sales. Gotten for the right price they are a great value.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Thanks! Got both this, and the SS on bracelet, as I liked them so much. Keep an eye on Jomashop out Gemnation for sales. Gotten for the right price they are a great value.


I know Jomashop have the petrol blue dial version at a good price... Must try and create funding for it it and then somehow arrange collection/delivery... I have a plan...Will it work out or not is an another story entirely  
I will have to settle for pics on this thread for the time being


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Beautiful day today +14*C then a drop to 0*C tonight

Unreal


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Fat boy for the evening...


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Blue Huldra









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

My first mechanical watch that started my love for watches. 
I just love the blued hands.
Oh and of course it deserve a custom shell cordovan strap from Rover Haven and of course it matches my shoes 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## azwatchman (Apr 19, 2008)

Aquastar Benthos 500...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

finished the day w/ the Turtle



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Davosa Ternos 40mm


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

T-hunter said:


> Fat boy for the evening...


I don't believe I've ever seen this fantastic Aquis variant before! Really gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## timwilso (Jan 8, 2016)

My SKX


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bloodypoppy (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Non diver today


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

double post.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Simple beauty!


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Love my Helson SD40 and small Japanese noodle bar near by my workplace.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Vlad you like it.


vladg said:


> Love my Helson SD40 and small Japanese noodle bar near by my workplace.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

RomeoT said:


> I don't believe I've ever seen this fantastic Aquis variant before! Really gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir. It's a Great Barrier Reef LE, only a 1000 were produced.
It was a BD gift from my better half 4 years ago.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

775 0n zulu leather.
Have a good one!


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Helson Thursday...









Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## Tuff_Guy_Tony (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## chefmateo (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 6940417


Great combo!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for a classic...SKX007


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good evening all,

Today this Swatch was with me. I like it as Swatch did change the watch industry, having one that is automatic not battery powered is great. Bought it on eBay for very little money so also great bargain. Does not get much wrist time so today I did showed him some love.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Back with the Tisell today.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Famous 4 for now.





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Thursday to everyone.
Got a really early morning start today and away from the internet for a bit but finally home now.

You all like this funny guy? He is missed and it's moment like this clip made me take an old brand for a spin today. Love that movie. 





Casio watch has been in my collection since I can remember wearing a watch. 
My Casio MT-G is the toughest and most accurate watch I have, period. This is the watch I calibrate all my autos and quartz if that says anything. 
So needless to say, I have a healthy respect for this brand. They are mostly affordable and for a fellow like myself that's not a WUS 1%er, it has it's place. 








More about this watch and it's adventure reflected on my intro to the Casio forum last night......
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/wruw-thursday-4-february-2016-a-2851522-2.html

However for today, I'm sporting it's cousin......
The Casio EF503D-1AV


















Getting it done and now it's time to go home....









Hoping everyone is having a great day.
b-)​_


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good morning all,

Here is my absolute favourite, I am great fan of GMT watches, this one presents complication in a very interesting way. Size, weight and even bracelet really suit my taste. I attach a night shot that I took some other day.

















Thanks for watching.


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Love this powerhouse.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## ispoglini (Oct 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Damasko on Di Modell


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!! Benarus Megalodon


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

H2O Orca


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

scout sniper.the face is a little busy .


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On a khaki toxicnatos strap. Fitting is great I just hope it'll not stretch when wet (as I'm yet to try it) customer service and follow up is outstanding, Terry is the man! Do yourself a favour and support and buy from him!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

For weeks now, this new favorite still happily on the wrist...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 33fountain (Oct 22, 2011)

Great watch! hope to one one soon.


----------



## 33fountain (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_TGIF and looks who is up this morning.....

for his little moment in the sun.













































Have a monster Friday and great weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Myman said:


> View attachment 6949914












What strap is this? Looks cool.


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

The Steiny Friday!









Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## malipiero (Dec 18, 2015)

Arrived yesterday. I'm happy with it 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

capt-dim said:


>


Great pic! Ok, I'll bite. Is the critter real?
Croc bites tuna


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Overseas this Friday, HAGWE everyone!


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> Overseas this Friday, HAGWE everyone!


Sweet!  Really like your collection. 

Have a great weekend!

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SmwrNDMdl said:


> Sweet!  Really like your collection.
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> ...


Thank you sir!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Super nice!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Great combo


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Scurfa about to join me on a sunny morning dive. Mahanga Bay, Wellington, NZ.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Trying out the new Borealis rubber strap that I just received








Not bad for $25 shipped to US of A..


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Today something heavier. I really do like the size and weight of this one. PVD is great.









I'm waiting for Seiko SKX009J as well as Molnija pocket converted to wrist watch on massive 24mm strap and great lugs. Watch this space next week.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

1st Generation Bernhardt Corsair Swiss ETA circa 2007 ( #15 of 1,000 ) On Bonnetto Cinturini rubber 300D


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko SBBN015, SKX781, SBDX001, Gerlach Enigma by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

7017/0 1969









scurfawatches.com


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II, Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Switched to my Blumo


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

At the Lacrosse tournament this morning. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Working today. My Citizen Prime helping me.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Paradive.....for now.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

65' on argyle NATO today


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Paradive.....for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great backdrop. I see some good stuff there!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Darth tuna for Saturday









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

thejames1 said:


> Great backdrop. I see some good stuff there!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Thanks! Two of them are listed in the f29 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for a old Russian tank...


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

T-hunter said:


> Thank you sir. It's a Great Barrier Reef LE, only a 1000 were produced.
> It was a BD gift from my better half 4 years ago.


Fantastic gift - before I bought my Aquis Date I looked hard at the Maldives LE, which I believe has a similar look to your piece but a more manageable size. Of course now I'm checking Chrono and Recon to see if either are available- damn these threads!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This morning I wore the Citizen Promaster Eco-drive on a toxicnato hanging out with my boy Turbo









This afternoon, I switched back to one of my all-time fave, the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 with its awesome panda dial on Art's charcoal canvas. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

vladg said:


> Working today. My Citizen Prime helping me.


Why do you call it the Prime

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cmdr.Lee (Mar 1, 2013)

Kept this on most of the week...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

wellyite said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Lab and watch BTW!My Lab says Hi!


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> 65' on argyle NATO today


Nice combo! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

The vwolf wanted to come out and play


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

muchacho_ said:


> Seiko SBBN015, SKX781, SBDX001, Gerlach Enigma by muchacho86, on Flickr


Damn! That gerlash is gorgeous!!!


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

imgupload


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

T-hunter said:


>


That's a very sharp combo!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Taking ol faithful out for a Saturday spin


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

This one on our hike this morning.


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Rocking the blue Ternos Today


----------



## brew22 (Feb 7, 2016)

My first "nice watch" Hamilton X wind auto


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Maratac sr-3


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Been wearing this very affordable chrono today and will probably continue to wear it for the rest of the weekend. 
This watch originally came with a bracelet but today I got it on a rally style leather strap. 
I think it works.




































Hoping everyone is having a great weekend.
b-)​_


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Earlier today..

Movado Datron on B&S Lumberjack strap









It's amazing what a simple strap change can do... Couldn't enjoy it more with this vintage strap!

Have a good one


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _Been wearing this very affordable chrono today and will probably continue to wear it for the rest of the weekend.
> This watch originally came with a bracelet but today I got it on a rally style leather strap.
> I think it works.
> 
> ...


|> Made for each other!


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

No stretching, perfect fit! Still on toxicnato strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi there,

This watch today. It is running slow now, but I don't want to get it fixed. Sentimental towards this 1960s and want to keep it as it is. I bought replacement recently (still with FedEx), Pepsi model with oyster bracelet, all brand new and made fully in Japan. Hopefully will serve as long as the previous one. With the oyster bracelet I'll have all the bracelets this model of watch came with.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Kalmar 2 OT


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Can't get enough of this watch

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWW Tatoskok


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Turtle time!


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

photo sharing sites


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _Been wearing this very affordable chrono today and will probably continue to wear it for the rest of the weekend.
> This watch originally came with a bracelet but today I got it on a rally style leather strap.
> I think it works.
> 
> ...


Thats a very smart looking casio. Strap is a 'born to ' fit!


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Why do you call it the Prime
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


This is how people call it. Once I have stuck on this thread. Result you could see on my wrist )

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-...ional-diver-bn0151-09l-some-pics-1501938.html


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Christopher Ward C5 Malvern MarkII Quartz. 
This is my handy, slim, grab and go watch when I don't want anything bulky on my wrist. 
Love the subtle domed sapphire crystal and the blue AR coating. 
So many nice watches out there for not much money!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Breckinridge

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Slow kinda day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SRP777 on a Swiss made old tropic strap to complete the vintage feel. Happens to be very comfortable too 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

sheriffd2 said:


>


Wow! That's hot buddy. Which model is it?
How's tax season treating you thus far ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## orvis5585 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My 18 year old SKX173. Still one of my favorites.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Showing for the first time how to skate at my son... Great afternoon!


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

orvis5585 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Really sweet combo!

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverDoc (Mar 9, 2008)

*Seiko vintage 6309-7040








*


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> SRP777 on a Swiss made old tropic strap to complete the vintage feel. Happens to be very comfortable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't get any cooler than that Brice |>


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow! That's hot buddy. Which model is it?
> How's tax season treating you thus far ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


You should know Brice  h20 orca dive case with new GMT dial module and new rectangle bezel with SS bezel insert


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from Tapatalk


Great combo!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Paul Ramon said:


> Doesn't get any cooler than that Brice |>


Thank you so much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Got some blue on to show support to our Panthers tonight. Even double-wristing with two blue watches, both on blue Natos 

Enjoy the game. 
B

This is such an awesome watch for the $ 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Happy Sunday, gents



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## LYF5221 (Jun 29, 2014)

35 past midnight in Paris.
Wearing my Planet Ocean 2500 XL as per 365 days a year.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Ready for some football. And so done with this pregame.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

I need the accuracy of Swiss made Quartz to time the steak and sliders for my Super Bowl spread..









Rooting for the Panthers..not a good start but hopefully Cam can pull it off...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Luxmento Naylamp


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi there all,

So the day started with this one. Absolutely fantastic watch.









But then FedEx delivered this beauty earlier, so new one gets the wrist time now. I'll have to wear for some time to see it's accuracy, fine tune if required.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Spending some much needed time with my lovely wife. 
Wearing the Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono Series 2.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Already Monday... The weekend went by too fast. 

Kicking the work week off with the blue vintage sub on a simple NATO. 
Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun on a ToxicNato.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Obris Monday...









Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Monday everyone.
It's heavy metal to start the day.....


















....but not music though. That'd be cruel to those who had a little too much over the weekend.
Have a great Monday folks.
b-)​_


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

From yesterday








And today's diver









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Bronze buhr Steinhart. First day without my PO since I got it for Christmas. I polished it with cape cod cloth and put it safely in the winder


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

These today


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

- barely sent by Tapaturd


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New arrival. Karlskrona Baltic Shield gray dial. I must say I really like this and well worth the wait!


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> - barely sent by Tapaturd


LOL


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


>


Lovely combo, very nice strap


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos today, getting ready for another possible snow event.


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

SSC017


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

WatchNRolla said:


> LOL












- barely sent by Tapaturd


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to another vintage Swiss timepiece 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Thought about picking up a field style watch for my back country hike/fly fish adventures but most of them don't have a screw-down crown for waterproofness.
Solution is easy enough. I reached for my versatile tool watch and a new strap.....

As a field style watch? I think the SKX007 can. 


























Kinda tacticool.

Now I don't have to take my watch off when I take underwater pics!


































b-)​_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> - barely sent by Tapaturd


 awesome 
Gen 3 Pelagos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

New watch today. 
Karlskrona Baltic Shield Anthracite dial. 
What a good looking watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Skx009 by the pool..


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Still wearing the AD. Have a great day!

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _Thought about picking up a field style watch for my back country hike/fly fish adventures but most of them don't have a screw-down crown for waterproofness.
> Solution is easy enough. I reached for my versatile tool watch and a new strap.....
> 
> As a field style watch? I think the SKX007 can.
> ...



Beautiful pics! That's a rugged, good looking combo you're wearing. 
Any hints on the excellent strap? :-!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> - barely sent by Tapaturd


That cracked me up! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## femto (Dec 14, 2015)

My first watch mod: SKX007 with Khaos bezel and Scandi insert from One.Second.Closer.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good morning everyone,

As mentioned yesterday, this new arrival will spend few days on my wrist. So far feels great and roughly after 21 hours of running is 6sec fast. So not bad.









And a night shot ;-)









Thanks for watching.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

Helson Skindiver 4th gen


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

OM EX II on navy blue Nato.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Karlskrona Baltic Shield with anthracite dial. Well done micro brand.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

This one could stand a few extra lines of text, too.










- barely sent by Tapaturd


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Baltic Shield grey #2 on Art's Kodiak black leather

Have a great day. 
B










I like the dome on it. I need to take better pics to do it justice










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> - barely sent by Tapaturd


Nice! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

yorksj said:


> Helson Skindiver 4th gen
> 
> View attachment 7001698
> View attachment 7001706


Nice combo! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

It's a sunny day in London and I've taken the day off. I'm wearing my trusty SKX on a two piece NATO. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## telefunken (Jul 15, 2012)

Today a Duward vintage, which I received today:








Enviado desde mi E39 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

telefunken said:


> Today a Duward vintage, which I received today:
> View attachment 7006322
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi E39 mediante Tapatalk


Congrats!! I always enjoy when I receive a package in the mail  enjoy it! Wear it in good health


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _Will break in a new strap for my versatile tool watch.
> 
> SKX007 as a field watch? Yes.
> 
> ...


_Good Tuesday to everyone.
Thanks to the good folks at Crown & Buckle for this wonderful strap. 
Making the already versatile SKX007 even more so. New strap break in period.....


















...and nice and comfy already.
b-)​_


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Back on canvas. Bored... waiting on Doctor's appt.

Then to Mardi Gras party


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

T-hunter said:


> Back on canvas. Bored... waiting on Doctor's appt.
> 
> Then to Mardi Gras party


First dibs on the turtle. Too soon?


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Haven't posted here in a while. Lately, I've been going with the SKX007 with either black or gray NATO.


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Omega PO


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Duplicate Post


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Luvin' the new Hirsch strap I got yesterday. 



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

T-hunter said:


> Back on canvas. Bored... waiting on Doctor's appt.
> 
> Then to Mardi Gras party


Best combo for this one!


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

GO TO DA CHOPPA!


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Resco Manus

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*YO ......Corsair in the House!!!! #Bernahardt #USA

*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tiber Sport


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## telefunken (Jul 15, 2012)

Right now my just recieved 65/70´s Radar (NOS) Vintage watch.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Just in...very pleased.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Blumo back on the bracelet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpiner 4 GMT on Art's weathered canvas on a cold morning. 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

This already "vintage " lady...;-)


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

- barely sent by Tapaturd


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

lume Fortis today


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Rooftop recon.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This again today, but on a gray ToxicNato.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

PO for another snow day at work


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Outside playing in the snow with the dog.










Warming up inside with the cat.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Happy Hump Day Everyone.

Today's star is none other than the
Orient Star Classic WZ0251EL

Really like it with the croco style band.



























Wishing everyone a wonderful Wednesday.
b-)​_


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

1970 Seiko


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

^ Beautiful Seiko!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Changing from Squale GMT to Steinhart GMT for Ash Wednesday services.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## patrickw (Sep 27, 2007)

http://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab240/patrickw/2D108FD0-F7D8-4447-AA1D-83423F1D1B24.jpg

Paradive on bracelet


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I needed a little heat during snowshoes ride..


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

Vindic8 said:


> Omega PO


Nice shot! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Baltic Shield on Art's weathered canvas 
The grey dial is so nice.








m










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Me too Brice!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Baltic Shield on Art's weathered canvas
> The grey dial is so nice.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice combo! I just realized this is the first watch I've worn two days in a row in over 4 months, which is a good sign.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeffw22 (Feb 10, 2016)

My latest acquisition. Love it.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Yo Fellas......Deep Diver 500 in the House!!! #DeepBlue #Orange


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> 1970 Seiko


Wow!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

Put this little fella back on the BOR bracelet, just need to carry a dumb bell in my right hand and I'll stop walking round in circles......


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My vintage Tudor blue sub to be ready for tonight's Tudor event at Watch & Scotch.

Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> My vintage Tudor blue sub to be ready for tonight's Tudor event at Watch & Scotch.
> 
> Cheers. B
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I am seriously consistently shocked how often you wear that Tudor given how frequently you change watches. I can't fault you though - it's a beauty!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

- barely sent by Tapaturd


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Closing in on Friday - excellent!


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

castlk said:


>


Your Product shots are awesome, Sir! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Rooftop recon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I regret flipping this watch more than any other. Great shot!


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Check out this beauty. Halios is the best micro that I've ever experienced. Incredible watches and service.










- barely sent by Tapaturd


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Baltic Shield on Art's weathered canvas
> The grey dial is so nice.
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent photos. My next watch purchase is a Hamilton. But Your pics are making me think twice. Either break my budget or replace my next purchase.


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

.









seiko 6109 mod to 6105
Saphire glass from Crystaltimes
AR coating by Taka

Sent by my iPharato 6sexy


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

not a diver but










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

winners76 said:


> Sent from my rotary phone


such an understated Beauty

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> My vintage Tudor blue sub to be ready for tonight's Tudor event at Watch & Scotch.
> 
> Cheers. B
> 
> ...


My go-to whiskey is Macallan 15 - try it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## gdogmaster (Aug 26, 2015)

Squale today...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RomeoT said:


> My go-to whiskey is Macallan 15 - try it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it. In fact that is what I drank there at their last event and subsequently bought my 10th Pelagos 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

omega1300 said:


> I am seriously consistently shocked how often you wear that Tudor given how frequently you change watches. I can't fault you though - it's a beauty!!


It is my favorite watch 
Sold all the higher ends and this one remained 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

*Aquadive today*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

stew77 said:


> *Aquadive today*


Very nice!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

775 on new $33 ocean7 mesh from the bay. Thanks to Watches503 for the heads up!:-!

I like it!


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

New acquisition.

Sent while fighting pirates from my private yacht somewhere in the south seas using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

T-hunter said:


> 775 on new $33 ocean7 mesh from the bay. Thanks to Watches503 for the heads up!:-!
> 
> I like it!


looking good Brother

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Thursday everyone.

Very busy productive day today but finally able to snap some pics of the latest acquisition.
My very first Polish timepiece.

Vratislavia Conceptum 



























Have a great evening everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Very nice!


*Thank you very much Banshee! I'm lovin' it! *


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

:-!



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Still wearing the latest, now on a Zulu. I will try to pry it off and wear something different tomorrow, but no promises.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Evening switch.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

watchdaddy1 said:


> looking good Brother
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thanks brother William!


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

the new batial from borealis
View attachment 7034729


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

speedrack said:


> the new batial from borealis
> View attachment 7034729


Very nice! How's the lume?


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

On workshop duty.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Wearing this combo on my 42nd Birthday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

This one again today


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*YO FELLAS.............OVM 2.0 in the House!!! #Steinhart






*


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Beautiful pieces since my last update here. You can see how strong the divers are. Today with me is Seiko 5 Sports. Really cool watch with my favorite color combination (black and red).









Thanks for watching.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Sharky SD40 today. Got back from field to office and SD40 fit just fine under shirt sleeve.
Im actually trying to have it outside for show  but its hides right back. Shy sharky.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ocean7 LM-6


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

thorne said:


> Very nice! How's the lume?


Very good...

Tapatalk'd from my amazing bacon


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Tapatalk'd from my amazing bacon


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New arrival for me. SRP775 on a khaki ToxicNato.


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _Good Thursday everyone.
> 
> Very busy productive day today but finally able to snap some pics of the latest acquisition.
> My very first Polish timepiece.
> ...


Really nice!  For the moment I thought it was a Hamilton. 

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

New toy! Pam 118 + panatime straps &#8230;


















Regards

Cesar


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> looking good Brother
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


I NEED a mesh strap like that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Wolbrook World Time


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

RomeoT said:


> My go-to whiskey is Macallan 15 - try it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thumbs up on the Macallan!

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Jaeger LeCoultre Deep Sea Cermet Vintage









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Changing to the A8 before I head out to the pub. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Back to basics today, trying to stay warm this weekend.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

The torpedo on the bond


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Wearing this to work tonight. Have a great evening!

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*Omega Speedmaster Pro Moon Vintage 1969*








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DEP126 (Dec 22, 2008)

Just picked it up today and loving it!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## igor384 (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

The new strap from Bryan in Canada finally arrived so fitted it to the Tisell and loving it.

Check his straps out at http://bonumcoriumleatherworks.com


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hotel pool duty with Hexa Osprey during hockey tournament weekend.









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ocean7 LM-6


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Alpina Petrol on Ostrich

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Datron on B&S strap









Have a beautiful Saturday everyone!


----------



## paulsb (Feb 6, 2014)

Glycine Combat Sub to match my orange/blue shirt


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

300 T 
Have a good day 
Regards 
Robert 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Hotel pool duty with Hexa Osprey during hockey tournament weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see another hexa in the wild. I have serial number 9 
😁


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Saturday morning everyone.

Good morning to you too G.


















Here is your early morning breakfast G.









May the weekend adventures begin.






_


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Ocean7 LM-6


 Very nice & built like a tank. Don't see alot of these around.

The first micro i ever purchased, also had the GMT version!


----------



## fna2005 (Oct 27, 2008)

SR-1 on Bond Nato










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Seiko 5 Rally for a frigid day. Staying in for sure.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Getting some February sun with the little lady.


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Saturday switch


Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBGunner (Nov 7, 2010)

Frigid here in Buffalo as well. SRP653 Tuna Scallop that I just received yesterday. Surprisingly comfortable due to the scallops in the case back.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Squale


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*WOW......It's here






*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*OH LORD........Bernhardt GLOBEMASTER GMT 2.0 #BrandNew #USA























*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started the weekend with the Baltic Shield on a DrunkArtStraps vintage brown canvas this morning.

Have a great day. B

Love the grey dial 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same as yesterday but with black ToxicNato.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Apres ski.

Sent while fighting pirates from my private yacht somewhere in the south seas using Tapatalk


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)

*Helberg CH8 - blue dial*


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

*Dagaz TII*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

T-hunter said:


> Very nice & built like a tank. Don't see alot of these around. The first micro i ever purchased, also had the GMT version!


Thanks John! I agree these LM-6 can go at the battlefield...Simon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 7055145


Hmmm this dome looks great


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 7055105


damn good looking Clive 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Robotaz said:


>


That is sweet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98z28 (Apr 25, 2014)

Custom Seiko Monster from Artifice HoroWorks.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## lseele (Feb 6, 2014)

I like the Doxa, sorry no pictures but wearing a Zixen Trimex 1,000 meter diver blue dial blue bezel on a sharkmesh strap.


----------



## mwaldie (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Love this watch...went back to the bracelet.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

cmann_97 said:


> That is sweet!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a credit to Halios, of course.

You know, it's the least photogenic watch I've had. If you came up and saw it lying on a table on Iso you'd run to pick it up. It's an amazing alternative to a Darth or Spring tuna. Very black, stealthy, and clean.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't care about any F74 drama and people crying about dial lume. Dial lume isn't part of what you use for diving, anyway. The hands and bezel lume look killer, and that's what matters.

This is a great, great deal. One of the best deals I've ever bought.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

www.AtomicLabRat.com


----------



## pauliedoggs (Jan 25, 2009)

Still in honeymoon phase with Armida A1 42 mm


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ETA LE #26/50


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Got way behind on posting...Hope you don't mind if I get caught up

















































Sent from my HTC One


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Salmon broil time


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

❤ ❤ ❤Benarus Megalodon❤ ❤ ❤


----------



## justaworm (Dec 13, 2014)

Heuer 2000 on the wrist this morning. On a nice vintage strap to be paired with a suit for a Sunday afternoon wedding.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Just arrived yesterday.....

Bob


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

new bronze borealis


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Danny T said:


>


Super shot Danny. Love everything about it. Just perfect setting with the shoes and all.

Here is my new case.










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm with this one tonight. Nothing better than Slow Jo on Sunday.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

TEST TEST....posted here earlier today, getting emails/likes, but don't see my post.:-s:-s

Wondering??? Try again...


Bob


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

RLC said:


> TEST TEST....posted here earlier today, getting emails/likes, but don't see my post.:-s:-s
> 
> Wondering??? Try again...
> 
> Bob


I see it & it's BEAUTIFUL BTW

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Nope...nothing. The last I see is post #16920... 20 hrs ago.

EDIT EDIT.....as soon as I posted this everything came back HOOT HOOT!!

Bob


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Tech guys just recently fixed it.


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## 98z28 (Apr 25, 2014)

SKX173


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

775 on new ToxicNATO


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I chose the B&R 123 vintage GMT for church, Valentine lunch with the fam and maybe the arrival of our 2nd grandson 
Have a great V day!!
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mwaldie (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This one did a number on me. I went from ambivalent, to for a sale sign, to growing on me, to major separation anxiety, and finally to loving and keeping it.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ocean7 LM-6


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

PO again today. Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTurrentine (Jan 21, 2016)

Omega Seamaster Diver 300m Co-Axial Chronograph


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

OK...I give up, I'll go change.;-) 
(I took the pic tomorrow)








Bob


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

View attachment untitled-21.jpg


View attachment untitled-22.jpg


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Just a quick check in with you guys. Sporting one of my favorite weekend wrist watch.......

Citizen Eco-Drive diver on nato.


















I'll catch up with you guys later. The busy fun-filled weekend is not over yet. Hoping and wishing everyone is having a great weekend as well.






_


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Still the Bathysphere 500

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

piranha on a mesh
View attachment 7075154


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

6498 today 
Have a great family day
Regards 
Robert









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## UBGunner (Nov 7, 2010)

Seiko SRP653 Fifty Year Anniversary Tuna Scallop.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

"Base is Ace"





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

litlmn said:


>


Nice shot man and one of the best Sinn IMHO!


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

USMC Hamilton,(franken).. 987a movement, (1944)... NOS Wadsworth case (1946)... Berkely Stainless Bracelet.
new vintage aftermarket dial, crystal & hands.,

Bob
|>


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

Not wearing today but it was to show you the french diver revival serie by Triton watches, model Subphotique









Close to my Kontiki 1973


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Monday everyone.

It's been a rainy Monday but it's no big deal. SARB033 gets it done for me today.



























Enjoy the rest of the day folks
b-)​_


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## alphascan_tv (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Matt Arciuolo (Jul 2, 2015)

Speake-Marin Spirit Wing Commander in Red. I love this thing


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Trusty old DJ from '02. Have a good evening!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

114060


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Back and forth between the PO and this baby.










Switching to the blue 40mm for the afternoon.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

Supermarine S500


----------



## timwilso (Jan 8, 2016)

stew77 said:


> Supermarine S500


I dig that!


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

timwilso said:


> I dig that!


Thanks Tim! I'm with you...really diggin' the Supermarine! |>


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Magrette: MPP G-14 with stingray shoes & Maddog stainless.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Again.....


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


> Nice shot man and one of the best Sinn IMHO!


Thanks! I've owned several and I cannot disagree with you.


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

maranez


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

63 today
Have a good one 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

Back to work this morning and tired, I hope to get out at a decent time before 6pm to go see Lochlan this evening.

I went with the B&R GMT this morning. 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Dr.Spaceman said:


>


Beautiful setup my friend. Wear it in good health.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Just arrived today, BNIB Sbdc005
I think I got very lucky & very, very happy!


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

After work I've changed to the Dude:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Changed back to the Baltic Shield for a spirited drive up the canyon and a late lunch at Snowbird Ski Resort...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Tuesday everyone.

Sporting the Polish quartz chrono for today. Fun timepiece.



























Enjoy the rest of the day folks.
b-)​_


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Started with this today on a green NATO.









Then I received my new ISOfrane, so a strap change was in order.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#AlpinaPower 
still loving this one 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

T-hunter said:


>


I am still regretting getting rid of my Tortuga...


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Omega Seamaster!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart NAV B-Uhr 47mm


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Took off my standard Deep Blue that I use when I'm doing scratch-prone work to switch to the Speedy Tuesday regular. Working on my bike all night but luckily they match!










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

All stock BN0151-09L.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Sea Dragon #Borealis *


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

This one on a Z22


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

fatalelement said:


> Took off my standard Deep Blue that I use when I'm doing scratch-prone work to switch to the Speedy Tuesday regular. Working on my bike all night but luckily they match!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice combo! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Morning

SRP777 on GasGasBones Zero shoes -Can't seem to take this off for more than a day or so.I've already got my $$ worth outa' this 1.



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Still on the new Borealis Batial, bronze, blue dial, great lume... what's not to love?


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Stolas Harbormaster; Gennaker. CF/leather strap on CF Maddog buckle. Good morning free world!


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> 
> Back to work this morning and tired, I hope to get out at a decent time before 6pm to go see Lochlan this evening.
> 
> ...


Super neat! 

Cheers,

Josh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SRP775


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I went with the Alpiner 4 GMT on canvas this morning. 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Pilot today 
Enjoy the moments 
Robert 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## fristil (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Moved the 009 onto an oyster after wearing the jubilee for a while.


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Happy hump day everyone.

Sporting the Seiko SARG017 with a rally inspired leather band.


























Enjoy the rest of wonderful Wednesday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Marko.lachapelle (Apr 4, 2012)

My breitling B50 cockpit on olive nato!


----------



## Marko.lachapelle (Apr 4, 2012)

Love it


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

MKII Nassau










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Still the Helson...









Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Mario1985 said:


>


Killer!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

The old GBR for a tough week so far. At least the weather is gorgeous!

Have a good one!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Baltic Shield on Art's antique brown canvas for the evening. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

26 mm Rad swiss homage 
Robert 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


>


Your new strap? Looks great!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Helson Skindiver









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

thejames1 said:


> Your new strap? Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Thanks! Yes, it's the Hirsch James strap in tan. I really love these performance straps by Hirsch.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Thanks! Yes, it's the Hirsch James strap in tan. I really love these performance straps by Hirsch.


Nice! Waiting to see this tan one on your black Sinn 

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Busy week, so could not post much. Equally here is the most recent eBay win. Sekonda manual wind in near perfect condition.









Thank for watching.


----------



## Marko.lachapelle (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice catch there.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Ocean7 Meteor Titanium #BadMofo


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo 6309-7040


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning,
I'm wearing the Zodiac SuperSeawolf 53 on the oem bracelet. I like this combo better than any strap I've tried so far. 
Have a great day!
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

military bronze


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Benarus Moray 47 on custom crocs.


----------



## Marko.lachapelle (Apr 4, 2012)

This croc strap look sweet! Does the buckle bother you sometimes? 
Cheers!


watermanxxl said:


> Benarus Moray 47 on custom crocs.


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Most elegant watch for the money!!









Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Marko.lachapelle said:


> This croc strap look sweet! Does the buckle bother you sometimes?
> Cheers!


Does anyone fancy their new name? I don't! They took away the brand image out of the watch.

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Respighi - The Pines of Rome


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Marko.lachapelle said:


> This croc strap look sweet! Does the buckle bother you sometimes?
> Cheers!


Nah...not even a little bit. The mild weather here makes "greening" a non-issue. If a bronze buckle is an issue...titanium will work too.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_How's everyone doing?

I'm sporting the 2nd Gen Seiko Monster for today. This affordable timepiece has really grown on me, great movement.



























Take care everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Armida A1 brass









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## rjmech (Mar 2, 2011)

mm300...still


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

thejames1 said:


> Armida A1 brass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your patina is awesome!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

winners76 said:


> Does anyone fancy their new name? I don't! They took away the brand image out of the watch.
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone


...I'm not sold on the new name. I wonder if the new branding will hurt sales? I've yet to read a post with someone "jazzed" about the new name.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Your patina is awesome!


Thanks! I did cheat with some darkening solution, but it did provide the desired effect.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

VC today


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Evening switch as I'm breaking in another rally style leather strap for my affordable chrono. I think I'm going to settle on this strap. 
It's nicely padded and well made from my initial impression. 
So for Friday, this will be the one. 













































Have a great evening or morning to those on the flip side.
Have a great weekend everyone.

b-)​_


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

View attachment 7117802
3 days in a row, I'm liking the Sumo

I don't know why my photo shows up as an attachment


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 7117802
> 3 days in a row, I'm liking the Sumo
> 
> I don't know why my photo shows up as an attachment


....and this is what it says every time I click on one......."Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator."


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Here is my SKX009J, amazing watch. Had to pay duty and tax on in yesterday as was shipped from Singapore, bummer, but worth all the money anyway.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Bernhardt Corsair ( 1st generation '07 ) Swiss ETA #15/1000 #ISOFRANE























*


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Smiths









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## femto (Dec 14, 2015)

Next SKX007 modding: Tsunami bezel with Scandi insert from One.Second.Closer


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning all! 
TGIF!! #PilotFriday for me with the PVD Alpina Startimer big date on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Have a great day. 
B

I really like details like the raised white Alpina logo and 3-6-9 markers as well as the concentric rings in the subdials.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

My favorite....a 'bashful' Rolex?, maybe so.....but it will still go everywhere with me.;-)









Bob
b-)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning light.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

View attachment 7124154


* so for some reason I'm just getting a link to an attachment that balloons into a gigantic photo. Sorry about that. Still, I think it's a nice view....









* problem fixed. Photo was too big.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Sent while fighting pirates from my private yacht somewhere in the south seas using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Skx007


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Moroz said:


> View attachment 7124154
> 
> 
> * so for some reason I'm just getting a link to an attachment that balloons into a gigantic photo. Sorry about that. Still, I think it's a nice view....


I had the same problem twice yesterday, don't know why. Contacted Admin. But have not heard back


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

TGIF everyone! I'm headed into the weekend with the Unimatic Modello Uno.


----------



## JakeofSpades (Feb 19, 2016)

1970s Poljot De Luxe

View attachment 7125146


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Look what I got today from my bag. My company sent me to another region, over half a year ago and I ask my colleague to pack and send my stuff from company house. I totally forgot about it. Old Citizen eco-drive. Gift from my dad from 20+ years ago. Still running fine, just need a little light )


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

View attachment 7125386


Sorry
Same problem again today. Won't post pics.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 7125386
> 
> 
> Sorry
> Same problem again today. Won't post pics.


Paul, try reducing the size. Worked for me.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Today I'll try my newest arrivals, this morning AATOS Tourbillon and afternoon Benarus Remora II, best green dial I have own... TGIF!!!


----------



## JakeofSpades (Feb 19, 2016)

Second Attempt to Post Photo.

1970s Poljot de luxe

View attachment 7125962


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Today I'll try my newest arrivals, this morning AATOS Tourbillon and afternoon Benarus Remora II, best green dial I have own... TGIF!!!


Wow, that Remora is very cool!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

DA46 on green isofrane








Been wanting to try this combo out for awhile! Now to find a black buckle...

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## JakeofSpades (Feb 19, 2016)

View attachment 7126306


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

thejames1 said:


> Wow, that Remora is very cool! Sent from my HTC One


Thanks bro! I change for the Benarus bracelet looks way better IMHO...


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

On grey perlon...


----------



## mvanosdol (Jul 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

TGIF! 775 on ToxicNATO & out to dinner w/the bride!

Have a good one! :-!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Thanks bro! I change for the Benarus bracelet looks way better IMHO...


You got great taste brother!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

T-hunter said:


> You got great taste brother!


Thanks brother! I thought I noticed that we have similar diver tastes...


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Realized it had been too long since I wore the Kalmar2...


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

TSAR for the weekend.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa on a Phoenix NATO for a chill Friday evening. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning all!
> TGIF!! #PilotFriday for me with the PVD Alpina Startimer big date on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas.
> Have a great day.
> B
> ...


I wore yours, I meant mine too today...


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Sitting at SJC waiting for my plane...



HAGW:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Lume is upset here, nice.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Zeno 12/20









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Just finished my first build! Test wearing on a wrong size strap at the mo. But so far so good!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This one called my name this morning when I left the house. 
Pam 005 on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Have a great weekend. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Damasko @ Classic Car Auction Zephyrhills, Florida


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Morning switch. The affordable and versatile SKX007.....
with a scout/field style strap.









Everything is good around the property.









Good morning and have a great weekend everyone.






_


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

This one arrived at 7:30 this morning via priority mail.

Now waiting for FedEx to deliver my Sinn EZM 8 before noon....










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## fna2005 (Oct 27, 2008)

My 007









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Alpina Seastrong


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Back to canvas on the 775. Have a good one fellas!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

40mm Davosa Ternos


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## dirkpitt73 (Dec 8, 2006)

BOMBFROG!








Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor sub on a grey NATO for my niece's birthday dinner 
Love this blue beauty. 
Have a good evening 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

757 on C&B strap

























Sent from my HTC One


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Afternoon switch. Trying the scout/field style strap on my affordable Orient Raven.

Lo and behold, the Raven can scout as well.....


















Carry on with the weekend folks.






_


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just arrived


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

PAM 524 today, I hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bigkeeko (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

For tonight - Magrette









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Me aging eyes are still trying to get used to the stealthy subdials  but I'm enjoying the overall look so far.

My only gripe...I wish all the bezel markers faced inwards. Four, six and seven are "upside down."










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

:-s


thejollywatcher said:


> Me aging eyes are still trying to get used to the stealthy subdials  but I'm enjoying the overall look so far.
> 
> My only gripe...I wish all the bezel markers faced inwards. Four, six and seven are "upside down."
> 
> ...


:-s I don't get that at all. How does that make any sense? It would drive me nuts every time I see it. On the other hand, the gray dial with white hands on black case looks really sharp. :-!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

karlito said:


> :-s
> 
> :-s I don't get that at all. How does that make any sense? It would drive me nuts every time I see it. On the other hand, the gray dial with white hands on black case looks really sharp. :-!


I shall see how long I can put up with the bezel numbers facing "the wrong way" before I go nutty 

One plus is that the black background for the date window really makes the date more legible for my aging eyes. Thumbs up to that!

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

Sinn EZM 13


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

TII Typhoon


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono Series 3 Blue


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Armida 369
Have a great Sunday
Robert










"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

One of my favorite,SEIKO 6309-7040 with 6105 dial, hands, crystal. This Dive Watch is awesome :-!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

I have had Sharkie today. Happy to have it.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_It's the weekend and hope everyone is getting the well deserved break.
This very fine Sunday I'm sporting one of more older very affordable timepiece. 
It's no grail watch. There's no anti reflective dome sapphire glass, no hacking, no hand-wind, 
no power reserve, no 300m water resist, etc. Yes, it's just a quartz. Most would probably pass on this watch and understandably so. 
I paid $65 shipped many moons ago for this watch.

One thing this watch has over my other watch however is memory. 
Other than my Casio G-Shock MT-G, this watch has been with me to some of my most memorable adventures. 
I like the outdoors, fishing, hunting, camping, hiking etc. 
When adventuring more likely than not I either have this watch or the MT-G.
I consider it my "beater" watch and treated it as so. As years gone by, I've come to the realization that I will miss this watch when it's time for it to be put away. 
I'm a little more careful with it nowadays as it has served me well.

A few battery changes over the years and it's till keeping excellent time. So in it's honor, this fine Sunday it's the one.

My Wenger Terragraph, back when it's new and now.


































In action over the years, cameo appearance to my fly fishing adventures.













































It's Sunday, time for reflection and fun. I think I'll check the creek today, take my kids, my dog and see what happens. I'll take my chance like I did with this watch. Maybe create more great memories as I thank the blessings. 









Have fun everyone.






_


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Marking the time to get the bolognese ragu ready!

Cesar


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Relaxing at the lake with my smp 
In germany but the other side of the lake is switzerland. Alps in the background. Just spontaneous iphone shots:


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*SCORPIONFISH in the house..........#Borealis #BonettoCinturini321 #Orange








*


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

View attachment 7152234


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

vladg said:


> I have had Sharkie today. Happy to have it.


Nice diver I miss my blue one...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Omega titanium planet ocean on a modified omega nato strap. Yea buddy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> View attachment 7152578
> 
> 
> View attachment 7152586
> ...


Congrats as I see it arrived. So what do you think?


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Got up this morning and decided to turn the clock back to 1946....









Bob


----------



## manans25 (Nov 15, 2009)

I wear my Tissot.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I think I could get away with calling this a Dive Watch, it's good for all the water I get into. If you would be curious about where it came from or what is inside the case just click my name and look at recent threads I started, I gave all the details behind why and how on the thread; The River That Inspired My Dial.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Ard said:


> I think I could get away with calling this a Dive Watch, it's good for all the water I get into. If you would be curious about where it came from or what is inside the case just click my name and look at recent threads I started, I gave all the details behind why and how on the thread; The River That Inspired My Dial.


What is this ? A chines Tudor copy... Strange;


----------



## Venom (Apr 28, 2010)

Kinetic Tuna SUN019 flavour today


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Moved to the more comfortable SKX009 for getting the kids ready for school tomorrow.

Sent from my OnePlus One using Tapatalk


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

wore this while burning up stuff in the back yard today


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Just a quick follow up folks, my lucky watch delivers again! Tried a much clearer section of the creek this evening and caught a few nice ones.

The affordable Wenger Terragraph in action. 













































.....there's my lucky watch!















_


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Don't mind the twin turbo pro mod in the background


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

What's the platform, Danny? Some kinda track or off-road?


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

P/M=Pro Mod Drag?


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Binnacle Diver in the House!! #Bernhardt #USA








*


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi,

This one with me today, again ;-). Flying back to Poland for 2 weeks of holidays, so less updates here.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Russian leather


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett DWP


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## ufbot (Jul 2, 2014)

Needed a vintage vibe today and got my lovely Seiko 7002 on Super Oyster II out. Sweet combo.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just a bit of color to kick off the work week on a grey Monday. I don't get tired of the box crystal and case profile on the B&R 123 GMT.

Have a great week. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Just a bit of color to kick off the work week on a grey Monday. I don't get tired of the box crystal and case profile on the B&R 123 GMT.
> 
> Have a great week.
> B
> ...


I really really love the looks of Bell & Ross watches, this one is particularly attractive!

What does the orange hand do?


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

A6
Have a good Monday 
Robert 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## AngryScientist (Jul 24, 2014)

newest acquisition. really loving the case size and simplicity of this watch. definitely going to see some action this summer. 







[/URL]


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thirstyturtle said:


> I really really love the looks of Bell & Ross watches, this one is particularly attractive!
> 
> What does the orange hand do?


Thank you very much. 
It's the GMT hand to track a second time zone. For example I have it set to +6 now which is the time in France where my family is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you very much.
> It's the GMT hand to track a second time zone. For example I have it set to +6 now which is the time in France where my family is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


O cool! So it's tracking along a 24-hour cycle so you check the bezel for the second time-zone time? Fancy stuff right there.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

My SKX was sitting too long in the drawer. Time for wrist time ) . Got super oyster bracelet sometime ago and its good, but now like original jubilee again.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Aqua Terra today


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Getting done with the Suba dude. A gift from my good brother SoberDave. :-!

Have a good one!


----------



## AngryScientist (Jul 24, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Aqua Terra today


I only hit the "like" button because there is no "love" button. absolutely fantastic watch.


----------



## eil (Jan 11, 2010)

Armida A1 45. Received it today, blown away... Pictures don't do it justice, especially not crappy mobile pics taken indoors. I put on an Ocean7 leather strap. Great combo IMO.


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

AngryScientist said:


> I only hit the "like" button because there is no "love" button. absolutely fantastic watch.


I appreciate the love Angry Scientist!


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Monday everyone. Sorry no diving today but the day is early, so might switch later in the afternoon. 
Hoping everyone had a great and restful weekend and looking forward to putting another work week in the book.
For this fine Monday, I'm starting the week with another one of my affordable timepiece in classic style.

Orient Star Classic WZ0251EL




































Have a great day everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Really enjoying the shades of gray today.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

My divers have been on vacation lately. Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Have a good day buddies.










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Just fell off the FedEx truck this morning....please don't tell anyone. ;-) 

Bob
o|


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Taking the new Globey out for a Drive.......#GMT #Bernhardt #USA #Globemaster2.0 #BenettoCinturini300D









*


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

RLC said:


> Just fell off the FedEx truck this morning....please don't tell anyone. ;-)
> 
> Bob
> o|


Dayummm! 

Congrats! :-!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Planet Ocean 8500 for a rather moist start to the week


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

RLC said:


> Just fell off the FedEx truck this morning....please don't tell anyone. ;-)
> 
> Bob
> o|


Lol! Nice one, Bob! 

Cheers,

Josh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

View attachment 7170170


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

eil said:


> Armida A1 45. Received it today, blown away... Pictures don't do it justice, especially not crappy mobile pics taken indoors. I put on an Ocean7 leather strap. Great combo IMO.


Congrats on your A1! Built like a tank isn't it? I also have the orange minute hand, very easy & quick to read. The dome never fails to amuse me with its different appearances in light.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

007 on shark mesh


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cheers guys. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Binnacle Diver in the house..........#Bernhardt #USA








*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue T100


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment 7175346
View attachment 7175354


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment 7175370
View attachment 7175378


----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna Tuesday.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

6309 today 
Have a wonderful day where you are 
It's sunny and cold here but the sun is nice
Regards 
Robert









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

At last, a sunny day here in London. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

View attachment 7179082


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Tuesday everyone.

I've stated in the past that this particular affordable timepiece has grown on me. I really dig the movement on this watch.
It's the most accurate and consistent in my collection of automatic mechanical watches.

Seiko 2nd Gen Monster
It came with a robust but very comfortable bracelet as most of you already know. Looks great as is imho.


















But for today, I'm sporting it with a rubber strap just to try something different.



























I think it'll do.
Have a great Tuesday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT on an orange Isofrane with a matching bracelet for morning cycling training along the Pacific coast.... I love Cali!










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Seiko SNK007 on Hirsch Leather:


----------



## timwilso (Jan 8, 2016)

Helson Shark Diver 45mm brass


----------



## Bahnstormer (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## The0retical (Oct 13, 2013)

Sitting at home hating having lungs.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from Tapatalk


What's that? I like it, and it looks pretty big!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Danny T said:


>


Awesome Danny!


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

thirstyturtle said:


> What's that? I like it, and it looks pretty big!


It's the manly Resco Manus! 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from Tapatalk


Love that Manus, I'm looking at the Hooper s/s w/blk bezel.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Same watch
But on Art's first weathered canvas strap and a black Kodiak leather ready for tomorrow 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## simonf7 (Oct 15, 2015)

View attachment 7186586
First day with my SKXA35.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment 7187690


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Paying tribute to the original Black Bay with this humble 007


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Deep Blue Sea Ram Quartz MOP.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Yo Fellas..........OCEAN7 Meteor Titanium in the house!! #BADMOFO #BonettoCinturni321Rubber






















*


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

This!


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Staying on the wrist is my 6309
Stoked that I just ordered a bracelet and waffle strap from Larry( Uncleseiko ) over on SCWF, can't wait to pair either with this oldie but beauty.
Have a good day in your part of this world.
Regards
Robert









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

borealis hawk of the sea


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## ryzach5454 (Feb 24, 2016)

alain silberstein gummy


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Planet Ocean


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Kodiak leather on the Pelagos. 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Great white for me, have a great hump day everyone!


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Cold morning with the PO


----------



## mmason (Feb 26, 2015)

Cycled to work with the PRO Trek and changed to the Nighthawk for meetings 

View attachment 7192826


View attachment 7192842


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

Superocean 44









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

View attachment 7194114


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SRP775.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Pepsi Skx at the gym..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiennor (Feb 4, 2016)

Spunwell said:


> Great white for me, have a great hump day everyone!


Beautiful watch.


----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Kiennor said:


> Beautiful watch.


Many thanks!


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Just pulled in to my parking garage at work. The first time this watch has been on my wrist with the new dlc lumed bezel insert and wow the lume is killer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

One of my favorites. Had listed this for sale two days ago in order to help raise funds for another purchase. Came to my senses and just withdrew it.

Already sold and repurchased once. Don't want to regret letting it go a second time. Have a good one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

Not your traditional dive watch, but it's essentially as close as nomos is going to get. 








Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Checkin' out the Mako, sweet bracelet but time for some straps.

Have a good one!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina power and DrunkArtStraps tonight for #canvaswednesday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Oops, sorry bout the date. Old eyes ain't what they use to be! :roll:


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Kiennor (Feb 4, 2016)

Spunwell said:


> Kiennor said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful watch.
> ...


Welcome. I'm a sucker for a white dial.


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## xuesheng (Sep 30, 2015)

Halios Tropik B


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 7, 2015)

Helson Sharkdiver 42 bronze


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen BN0150-61E Promaster Diver


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*A7 in the house!!!






*


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Beadblasted first gen trimix gmt "non skull"....


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi,

This one on the wrist today. Runnig late now despite being set to fast. I'm looking to watchmaker here in Poland that would perhaps fix it for decent money. No luck yet :-/









Thanks for watching.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ocean7 LM-6


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

Aquadive BS500


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Todays winner of "Who's gonna get wrist time?!"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

SRP775 today.


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> SRP775 today.
> 
> View attachment 7205082
> 
> ...


Do you like it? Still haven't sized the bracelet on mine yet.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

6306 --> ( 1979 )


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Thursday everyone.

Bright beautiful day today and looking forward to do some work outside. Been a great week so far.
For today, I'm sporting an affordable automatic diver.

Orient Ray Raven 




































Have a nice day everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

7002-7039


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

I had to. I just had to try it....the "small" Sinn U200 EZM 8.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi
Lots of nice watches. 
Tudor Pelagos here.

Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hi
> Lots of nice watches.
> Tudor Pelagos here.
> 
> ...


I like the Strap.


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)

Sure hope I'm not the only one that can't make it through a day without changing straps, let alone watches


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Wearing the 40mm Davosa today. I love how this watch catches the light.


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hi
> Lots of nice watches.
> Tudor Pelagos here.
> 
> ...


Pretty sweet combo you got there, Brice!

You mind me asking what strap are you using?

Thanks!

Josh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Getting ready to play in the tunnel and princess castle.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Grandier (Mar 11, 2010)

Benarus Bronze Moray:


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

MM300 on Borealis rubber strap (squeezed 22mm strap into 21mm gap)...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SmwrNDMdl said:


> Pretty sweet combo you got there, Brice!
> 
> You mind me asking what strap are you using?
> 
> ...


Thank you. It's a Meyhofer NATO. 
I'm gonna get a few in blue and brown too in 20,22 and maybe a 24 for the Pam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you. It's a Meyhofer NATO.
> I'm gonna get a few in blue and brown too in 20,22 and maybe a 24 for the Pam
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks a lot, Brice!  I will look it up.

Cheers,

Josh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Turtle was callin' me.

Have a good one!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpiner 4 GMT on DrunkArtStraps canvas for the evening. One of my favorite watch-strap combo ever. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe chronograph ceramic 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*YO, FELLA'S...................GLOBEY IN THE HOUSE!!! #Bernhardt #Globemaster2.0 #USA #35/500 #Getm4theyGONE















*


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Just finished this SKX007 mod


----------



## mmason (Feb 26, 2015)

Citizen Calibre 8700 on Hirsch Rally strap - ready for the weekend


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#PilotFriday here  with the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 chrono on gray canvas.

TGIF!!

Have a great day!
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

View attachment 7219514


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

EB SMP. Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_TGIF everyone! Weekend can't get here fast enough. This affordable timepiece ought to help, looks fast to me.

Vratislavia Conceptum Chrono



























Just want to add that despite the total attachment bullsh!t issue, I saw a lot of beautiful timepieces from everyone this week.
Great job and thank you for sharing them.

Have a great weekend everyone. 






_


----------



## Cristian_Florian (Feb 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Noir Tudor.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Still enjoying my "small" watch.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

New shoes on the SKX. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helson "Great White". HAGWE!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally the weekend. I'll start with the Pelagos on leather. 
Have a great weekend everyone. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Robert999 said:


>


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My SEIKO 6309-7040 with 6306 Scubapro original dial


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy the weekend.

An evening spent with agent Orient Orange Mako.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_It's the weekend and it's time to play. 
Starting the weekend with a very affordable beast of a watch.

Timex Expedition Military Classic 49822


















Oh yes, it's beastly. Still going to rock it because it's light and comfortable. 
Fit and finish is excellent for such an affordable piece.









When positioned low on the wrist abut to my backhand and a little extention, the indiglo crown can be activated. 
That's cool, instant lume on demand.









Fun chunk of a timepiece for sure. It'll be in some cool adventures no doubt.









Have a great time this weekend everyone.






_


----------



## Daimonos (May 27, 2012)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

It's a sad Saturday. 
Parted with my beloved 1987 Volvo 340 'Bertha' this morning... 
Wearing the Orient M Force Beast EL06001H... It seemed appropriate.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Remora II


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

New nato arrived this morning whilst I'm waiting for Bryan from BCLeatherWorks to finish the strap for this.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> Helson "Great White". HAGWE!


Love that strap.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Zero-zero-niner. Have a great day!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

I love numbers....LOTS of 'em!!! 










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Typhoon
Switched shoes to 2 pce nylon
Have a great Saturday all
Robert 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Just did a quick strap change on my Gigandet Speed Timer G7-008


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continued with the Pelagos this morning but on a charcoal canvas. 
Enjoy the weekend. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Just did a quick strap change on my Gigandet Speed Timer G7-008
> 
> View attachment 7231674


Lovely pic!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

For now, the " shark" Squale 40 mm, 12.1 thickness. Also, tryingto envision what Docvail's NTH would look like on my wrist.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

I have several much more expensive watches than SKX399, but I wear this one the most often.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Milgauss on leather

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Halios Puck on ZD rubber








Happy Saturday!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Panerai on Wotancraft


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Sumo with new no gap strap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch to the PVD Alpina Startimer chrono on an old Drew canvas. 
Turbo photobomb 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning guys..156 mil on a inappropriate ISO IMO ...wears comfortable but i don't believe fits this one...going to fix that up later and try to get some of arts canvas going over here in Aus to freshen up a few!!!.have a good one...Dave


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

BevoWatch said:


> _Afternoon switch. Trying the scout/field style strap on my affordable Orient Raven.
> 
> Lo and behold, the Raven can scout as well.....
> 
> ...


What brand/model strap is that?

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Getting the fire going & a few cold ones!

Have a good one! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

I am enjoying this very much, the bracelet especially. I haven't swapped straps once yet!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#A7





















*


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

6306
It is 33 - 34 o C here, every day of the year.
I miss the NZ weather.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Modded Seiko SKX007, enjoy the rest of the weekend!


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Staying with Typhoon 
Here we are expecting 10-12 o C and sun is shining so it's going to be a great day 
Regards 
Robert 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Zodiac SuperSeaWolf 53 on its OEM bracelet for Sunday morning. 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Still with the Tortuga.

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SEIKO 6309-7040

6105 dial, hands and cristal

Restored movement hacked with stop seconde


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## lew07 (Sep 12, 2015)

This .A vintage Smiths with mesh bracelet.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Enjoying a beautiful spring like Sunday in Beantown sporting my lucky 7s. Have a great day!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi WUS!

My latest addition, a Tudor Sub. Nice change from my Sub-C. The jubilee bracelet is from Hadley-Roma and is so incredibly comfortable.

Wore it yesterday and wearing it again today. 










Cheers!


----------



## The0retical (Oct 13, 2013)

Rocking the least fancy watch in the stable for anniversary breakfast with the wife.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Getting warmer PO comes out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Morning guys..156 mil on a inappropriate ISO IMO ...wears comfortable but i don't believe fits this one...going to fix that up later and try to get some of arts canvas going over here in Aus to freshen up a few!!!.have a good one...Dave


I support the isofrane on this one - looks great to me! 
Hunting for a 156... Let me know if you get sick (probably impossible) of yours!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Scurfa Diver One on green Isofrane









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## keithmidson (Feb 1, 2016)

Tissot today.
View attachment 7247850


----------



## keithmidson (Feb 1, 2016)

Does anyone know why when I post an image it comes up with "Attachment 7247850" (see above post) that opens in a new window, rather than insert the image. I'm relatively new here, but early on images were inserted normally. This seems to be a new thing.


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

21:10 UK !!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

keithmidson said:


> Does anyone know why when I post an image it comes up with "Attachment 7247850" (see above post) that opens in a new window, rather than insert the image. I'm relatively new here, but early on images were inserted normally. This seems to be a new thing.




Try using the 'go advanced' page to post your photos. Works for me.


----------



## keithmidson (Feb 1, 2016)

Paul Ramon said:


> Try using the 'go advanced' page to post your photos. Works for me.


Thanks Paul, trying again:


----------



## lew07 (Sep 12, 2015)

Ive got to say. There are some mouth watering watches being worn on here lately.This section has to be one of best bits of the entire forum. Drool !Drool!


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Same as it ever was...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

1watchaholic said:


>


A very nice, and in my opinion underrated, pilot. Looks killer.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

New modded Russian in a rainy day:


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## wsmc511 (Feb 29, 2016)

Trying to post the watch I am wearing now but says I don't have enough posts?

Johnny


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

For the whole day, my Best in Blue.


----------



## wsmc511 (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Started nights so the Typhoon is it again
Great choice for the night, the pacific blue dial is gorgeous 
Have a great day
Robert 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Same yesterday, Seiko SKX007 Shark Mod. Have a great week guys!


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Promo Piranha


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Here is my choice for the last few days - Ocean 2000 bought in the beginning 80´s by myself - now over 30 years ...

BTW - I changed the date a few days before for the end of February ...


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's #MicroMonday for me with the Scurfa DiverOne SS. 
It's a really nice diver and the gen2 case really is a step up especially with the upgraded dome crystal and bezel. 
Hope you all have a great week. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Baltic Shield


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Not a diver but it can go up to 100m so it has some water cred lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Helson skindiver








Happy leap year day!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Cruising through ****ty weather with the JR Aquascope! Makes up for the mix of rain and snow that is killing my mood! Germany should sometimes be a little bit more Texas ;-)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> Not a diver but it can go up to 100m so it has some water cred lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love it.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

chrono today


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Orange Monday


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Orange Bullet


----------



## Nash66 (Dec 29, 2013)

Turtle 775 on his holidays in Lanzarote


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Happy Leap Day everyone.

I just finished watching our POTUS honor Navy Seal E. Byer with the Medal Of Honor. Can't thank those guys enough. 
Truly amazing people and grateful to have them. Bless them all.

Now, it's Monday and everyone wants to start the weekday solidly. No brainer here then.

SKX007


















Have a great day everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Another orange Monday combo.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Parnis GMT on tropic rubber. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

piranha


----------



## phlebas (Oct 15, 2013)

My SRP777 has arrived:


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

DaveD said:


> Orange Bullet


Looks great on bed of rices!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Very cool SEIKO 7002 Navy Blue


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing the micro theme with the fun Vratislavia Conceptum chrono.

Have a good evening. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Phantom tonight
Have a good day all
Being a night owl this week , I miss the days
Regards 
Robert 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

New arrival. 1970s Scubapro 500 with rare white dial.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

From Outer Space


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Poseidon bronze.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*OVM 2.0 in the house!!








*


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Original turtle


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos on Art's charcoal canvas this morning. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Trying Ocean7 LM-6 On Canvas


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

pictures upload


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Modified Seiko 7002


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TradeKraft said:


> Modified Seiko 7002


Very nice shot man!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Very nice shot man!


Thanks, I used some seltzer water for the bubbles.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Just landed this morning. Dipping a toe in the Bauhaus pool with the Junghans Max Bill Quartz. Big fan so far.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Beautiful watch. Too bad its only 32mm. And they label it as a womans watch. Looks elegant, but not "womanly". That size though. Ugh. If it were 38mm and or larger, I'd be all over it.



kca said:


> Just landed this morning. Dipping a toe in the Bauhaus pool with the Junghans Max Bill Quartz. Big fan so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

^Thanks. This is not the woman's version. It actually is 38mm so you're in luck 

Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

Wearing green striped socks right now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

rajenmaniar said:


>


One of the best Squale watch I have seen!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Changstaz (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## COPO (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## bboybatac (Nov 27, 2014)

New strap (Dassari Heritage - beige) came in today for my new 400M-1:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally going home! 
Alpiner4 GMT on canvas tonight. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Evening watch for the day. Waiting out the snow storm, Seiko Solar SNE394


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

Omega SMP on leather


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

TradeKraft said:


> Modified Seiko 7002


Awesome shot! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

SmwrNDMdl said:


> Awesome shot!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, appreciate it!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

6309 on new shoes
UncleSeiko bracelet, love the heft and the look.
Driving into work in my part of the world London On, we are getting snow freezing rain, might be a worse drive home in the am
Have a good day, 
Robert









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

T


----------



## fna2005 (Oct 27, 2008)

This...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Yo, Fellas.........BERNHARDT 1ST GENERATION 'CORSAIR' ( SWISS ETA ) IN THE HOUSE!!! #Bernhardt #USA #BonettoCinturini300D






















*


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Helson SD42


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. 
PamWednesday here with my 005 on a DrunkArtStraps weathered canvas 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Casio Rangeman 2day, we are supposed to receive 12" of snow with 35 km/h wind....


----------



## STMR (Mar 25, 2013)

Wearing this big hunk of metal today....


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Naturally patina-ing Borealis Batial... Love it!


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Really? Maybe I missed it on their site then. I only saw the 32mm one. I will have to go back and look. Thanks for that info.



kca said:


> ^Thanks. This is not the woman's version. It actually is 38mm so you're in luck
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Bulova Sea King 96B226


----------



## wsmc511 (Feb 29, 2016)

Sinn EZM 6


----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)

Today!


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

VC today.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Stealth redefined.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Hump Day vintage Darwil.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

Wearing green striped socks right now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

JMBQ again while awaiting the UPS truck and another non-diver.

Have a great day!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## voxen (Feb 25, 2013)

IWC Deep Two


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

16710 on Jubilee


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)

Bernhardt Field Diver


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch with a camo Turtle, Rambo says Hi!


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

Just came in.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Switch to today's arrival. Hopped on the Alpina bandwagon. The Jomashop deal and blue dial were too hard to resist.

Have a good one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

SR1200 tonight
Love this watch, the grey silver dial just pops with the ORANGE min hand
Have a good one 
Robert









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

I've been out for a while. I was laid up in the hospital after having an unplanned surgery. I'm home now and wearing my Resco. Have a great evening everyone!

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Skindiver II


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Grandpa 's Omega









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

1200 SR for tonight's shift
Beautiful wearing watch 
Rarely take it off bracelet, love the rice beads
even if its a fused type.
Have a great day 
Robert 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

Blue enough?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Grandpa 's Omega
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh damn!!!! That's stunning.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Torno 001


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Vintage Military


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

Big tuna today


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

image hosting free


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

The 'old' standby.....|>









Bob


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

G for gym. Have a great day!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor sub back on bracelet and several other watches packed for tonight's GTG after work with 5 local WIS and friends. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

IsoBrite on Stingray

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

New Gruppo virgin bronze.


----------



## adrjan88 (Mar 3, 2016)

Moscow Classic Big Diver on poljot 3133! Great watch in excellent price

View attachment 7295322


----------



## adrjan88 (Mar 3, 2016)

Meaby these time my watch will be visible 
View attachment 7295370


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## wsmc511 (Feb 29, 2016)

German Engineering at its best this morning. Sinn U1000 and 1985 MB G-Wagon diesel.


----------



## el_beelo (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello guys - Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver One








Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

H2O ORCA DRESS ROSE GOLD Custom










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kalmar SS


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Not wearing, studying...


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

7002-7039


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Apple Watch Hermès 42mm


----------



## Relojlover (May 17, 2015)

cairoanan said:


>


Good choice that Bond NATO strap!


----------



## Relojlover (May 17, 2015)

woodruffm said:


> Big tuna today


Nice lume shot!


----------



## Relojlover (May 17, 2015)

FatTuesday said:


> Skindiver II


The Skindiver is a good looking watch! How do you like yours?


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Wearing the affordable Mako.

Been a busy week... Have a good one!


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Just a touch of blue. Have a good one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Enjoying this little dynamo before I try to find it a new home this weekend....










Sent from The Talk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

I know, I need to update the date lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Aw, last night shift
Might as well stay with the 1200SR
Have a good one all
Robert 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jaws, the nth sequel. Squale 42mm GMT Black/Blue


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Batial awareness.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

H2O Orca


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*TGIF!! Boschett **Cave Dweller II *


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PilotFriday with the PVD Alpina Startimer chrono on Art's orange canvas. Need one fun colors for Friday 

TGIF!

Brice



















Oh and here is from last night GTG  Art played with his new flashlight 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Late night/early morning Quick'n dirties of the Bernie........#BERNHARDT #BinnacleDiver #USA





















*


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

My favorite. 
Enjoy.

---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Sent while fighting pirates from my private yacht somewhere in the south seas using Tapatalk. Waiter, another Mai Tai, please... when you get a chance.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

SRP315 on black NATO


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## watchudc (Feb 27, 2013)

Hexa Osprey on SS bracelet.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

This one arrived last night, great piece.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## bboybatac (Nov 27, 2014)

Second time this week. I'm really digging this one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

6309 on a Clover canvas strap








TGIF

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

triton military bronze


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

So cheap and so good...


----------



## B in NY (Jan 20, 2014)

Color clashing nato on the seamaster. It was sunny and feeling like spring so I had to put a nato on. It's the only 20mm I have. I just ordered some that will clash less!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

From Outer Space


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Kiennor (Feb 4, 2016)

Waiting in line to pick up my oldest boy.


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Until I can get my SKX009, and my Deep Blue SunDiver out of the Pawn Shop, Im stuck wearing my Casio.. its on a red and blue NATO today. It is a very comfy watch, I love the dimensions.


----------



## el_beelo (Oct 17, 2013)

b-)


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

What a week, projects completed!

TGIF Turtle... Have a good one guys!


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## JoshuaJev (Dec 27, 2015)

First day wearing it with the new strap.


----------



## JoshuaJev (Dec 27, 2015)

not sure what is going on with the bezel by the 14 with the pic. Strange.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Of the new Turtle's this is my favorite one!



T-hunter said:


> What a week, projects completed!
> 
> TGIF Turtle... Have a good one guys!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

WCT on Borealis straps


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

good night from Italy!


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)

There are some very nice watches in this thread!!

Thought this was sold and had it all boxed and ready to go. Buyer backed out and I missed it, so unbox and put it back on my wrist.


----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)

amrvf said:


> View attachment 7313298


Would you please share what strap you have there?


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Been having a hard time taking my eyes off this one. Pics make the dial look purplish but in reality it changes between a dark navy and lighter brighter blue. Hard to describe but I find it quite striking.

Definitely still in the honeymoon phase but so far making one of the most favorable first impressions of any of the watches I've purchased.

Have a great night!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

bigdocmak said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great diver! This model does not come often here...

Mine says hi!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

This could be the last time...


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Nothing fancy just a good old Casio digital









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

PO TI LM


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Don't have to go in tonight 
but am staying with the Doxa
Looking forward to sleeping at night
Have a great Saturday 
Robert









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## chadsmb (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Tudor #Pelagos on DrunkArtStraps canvas with original markings from the donnor army bag. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)

bigdocmak said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sure like this.....


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Friday night watch.......#A7 #DiverBling








*


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Baltic Shield


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Buzzedhornet said:


> Would you please share what strap you have there?


H2O/Helberg Heavy duty cordura straps, 4,8 mm thick!

















it's in bundle with the CH1 
but you also find it among the accessories aftermaker H2O/Helberg.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good Morning everyone.

Nice to be back at home. Brought back fixed vintage Accurist and Poljot (will be posting pictures here in few days). For next few days I want to give this one some wrist time as the power is running low.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice sunny cool Saturday here. 
Christopher Ward C5 Malvern MarkII Quartz on the wrist. 
CW calls it a 'charcoal' dial... 
It switches between dark grey and a deep purple to me depending on the lighting. Love it!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

spring color Rolko strap on 24mm Helberg CNC bronze buckle.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m HAGWE!


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Great diver! This model does not come often here...
> 
> Mine says hi!


Agreed. Excellent diver. Just acquired on the sales forum. Definitely unique which caught my eye.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Squale in the last snow fall of the winter, hopefully.


----------



## Jeaquest (Dec 14, 2015)

Brazilian Poseidon 

View attachment 7320290


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Still the 775


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

T-hunter said:


> Still the 775


I'm sure that you are asked a lot this - where did you get that strap please?  Looks amazing, makes me want the same combo.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

PO on this nice spring day

Have a great weekend.


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Terra Nova today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I went with the blue vintage sub on a blueish grey canvas this morning. 
Have a great weekend. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> Kalmar SS


woww! wonderfull watchband! |>
did it swim in the everglades? ;-)


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

View attachment 7323498


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Pilot
Have a good day 
Robert 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## d4rk89 (Feb 18, 2016)

Wow this Bremont Terra Nova is my holy grail. Fantastic watch and congrats.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

T-hunter said:


> Still the 775


What a sexy combo!


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

U1 on a drunkart strap









SUG 









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Well I switched to my other Tudor... Pelagos on what else... But yet another canvas 









Two-liner FTW 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

mysiak said:


> I'm sure that you are asked a lot this - where did you get that strap please?  Looks amazing, makes me want the same combo.


 Strapcode. Thank you!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Blue is the new black


----------



## sbarnold (Dec 20, 2014)

Pradata today.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ready for work


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm not exactly known as a handyman in my home so I'm probably a little prouder than I should be for this simple assembly job. But hey, a win is a win!


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

MM300 today for a little manual labor...


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*BERNHARDT-Limited Edition-**Globemaster2.0 GMT on ISOFRANE............#USA #35/500 #Getm4TheyGone




































*


----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)

New acquisition:


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

amrvf said:


> woww! wonderfull watchband! |>
> did it swim in the everglades? ;-)


lol. Poor guy... Millions of years of evolution to only wind up on my wrist.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Quartz Wenger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wsmc511 (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## skeester (Feb 4, 2010)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Change of watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Phantom today 
It's going to be a great Sunday 
You enjoy yours as best you can
Regards 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)

Squale at Disney World.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

screen shot windows 7


----------



## STMR (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

PO 2500. Have a great day!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

^^ great choice ^^


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Raymond Weil for this morning









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today a few buddies and I are doing a #DogDay #petday on IG to celebrate our friend Rob going to get a new pup today  We also wanted it to be a Seiko Sunday so here are Turbo and Roxy with my Seiko Cocktail Time 
Have a great Sunday. 
B


















And a couple of closer shots to attempt to highlight its beautiful dial!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

Skinny wrist problems :/


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Bluering









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Irwin (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Good ol' reliable MakoUSA today...













Spring has sprung?..


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## JoshuaJev (Dec 27, 2015)

Vintage Breitling


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The0retical (Oct 13, 2013)

I always enjoy the Tropik SS


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Still enjoying this one...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## B in NY (Jan 20, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


Almost bass time up here in NY! Can't wait.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

B in NY said:


> Almost bass time up here in NY! Can't wait.


Heading to Dale Hollow Lake next Saturday for first outing of the year, so I hear you.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

It's going to be a Monster Monday


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

I went with the blue sub on steel this morning to kick off the work week.

Have a great day. B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Relojlover (May 17, 2015)

View attachment 7346122


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Stuhrling Original Men's Concorso 177 Chronograph

*


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)

Happiest place on earth!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Doxa 300T for today
Wishing everyone a good day
Enjoy it wherever you are
Robert 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Have a great Monday


----------



## bboybatac (Nov 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

Happy Monday everyone.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Can you see what I did there?? )


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Monday everyone.

Weekend carryover, so the sensibility towards value and affordability in field style continues.

The Seiko SNZG07J1













































Have a great Monday folks.
b-)​_


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Rainy Monday deserves a Helson!










Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Canadianjam2 (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

PO helping to brighten up a gray afternoon in the Boston burbs. Have a good one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Afternoon Switch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Destro today










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Just back from servicing...


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

A little tritium to light up this Monday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on grey canvas, still a favorite... That's 6+ months, pretty much keeper status for me  
Love the recessed white subdials with concentric rings and the raised baton markers.

Have a good evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Switched to the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on grey canvas, still a favorite... That's 6+ months, pretty much keeper status for me
> Love the recessed white subdials with concentric rings and the raised baton markers.
> 
> Have a good evening.
> ...


Happy 6+ months anniversary. It's a looker for sure.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> Happy 6+ months anniversary. It's a looker for sure.


Thanks bro!! This one stole my heart.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen BN0150-61E Promaster Diver







​


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

A-9 on Shark Mesh









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

My first Swiss...wait a minute, my only Swiss!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Myman said:


> View attachment 7353834


Best Tuna dial ever, for me.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*SEA DRAGON IN THE HOUSE!!! #Bling #Borealis #STEEL 




























*


----------



## aussierob78 (Mar 8, 2016)

Currently, my Citizen AW1400-52L

View attachment 7356506


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Some bronze and some play










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Blue sandstone dial.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWW Tatoskok


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Kinetic Day !


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Running the Doxa again today
Supposed to be 16 oC sunny 
So lets hope
Have a great day 
Robert 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## mmason (Feb 26, 2015)

Getting the spring vibe today with mod vintage Seiko 7002 on Milanese mesh strap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Tudor Pelagos on a leather DrewStraps on a beautiful NC day. Seems spring may be here... 
I'm ready for 75F daily for a bit 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bboybatac (Nov 27, 2014)

To this day, the Blue Mako still finds its way into the rotation. It's past due for a sapphire upgrade which will be soon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Radiomir 380

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Virgin Gramma.


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

borealis


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*ORIENT* _Mako _+ *Strapcode *_Super Engineer II_ this morning...


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

free image hosting




image hosting 30 mb


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Morning fellas







Speedy Tuesday on Di-Modell shoesHope y'all have a GREAT day:thumbsup:

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun on a gray ToxicNato.


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## blkspeed3071 (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Taniwha Ururoa prototype


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Relojlover (May 17, 2015)

Armida A7, really nice!


----------



## Relojlover (May 17, 2015)

Hey the Pelagos looks really well with a leather strap! I would have never thought about going in that direction, but certainly paid off.


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)

Squale at the Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Aquadive on a new ammo pouch leather. It's a super comfortable combo.

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Stolas Harbormaster; Gennaker on Lorica/CF strap. Maddog CF buckle.


----------



## Relojlover (May 17, 2015)

I'm sure I'm not the only one here that will wear more than one watch on any given day, right?

View attachment 7363114


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Sturmanskie


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I am going with the Alpiner4 GMT on canvas... A keeper ;-)

Have a good evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## aussierob78 (Mar 8, 2016)

This just arrived for me today


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

Today is sunny in Istanbul, so Prometheus Piranha for today. Enjoy the rest of week everyone.


----------



## mmason (Feb 26, 2015)

Good morning , hope you're all having a good one?
Felt the Nighthawk needed an outing today, dark strap to match the gloomy weather here in Essex today


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*1st Generation CORSAIR in the house........#BERNHARDT #USA





























*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

iam7head said:


> View attachment 7358314
> 
> 
> Radiomir 380
> ...


Love the Früh. Absolutely the best Kolsch out there.

Enjoy it

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Lagunare Big 9


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

edox grand ocean


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This one is my favorite Pam of the ones I've owned and tried on but may be forced to move it to fund the new IWC chrono if I decide to go for it ice my AD gets it :-( 
Wish funds were unlimited but sacrifices are necessary sometimes 

The Horween Kodiak leather from Art is super soft and comfortable.

Have a great day. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

As I promised few days ago. Here it is. Russian Poljot (gift from father). I left it in Poland in summer 2015 to get it fixed. Now back with me and working well.









Soon to be shown in this threat is Accurist, which also came back from repair.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## B in NY (Jan 20, 2014)

Seamaster on rubber


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seiko SRP775


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Afternoon relax dress under spring sun! b-)


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Jomashop Certina DS Diver Blue $575..quite luring...holding my reigns.










Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

My daily and my other daily


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Back to Basics w/ My 1 true LOVE.







.. Panerai 176 in Ti on Toscana shoes





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Raven Vintage 42mm


Did you get a second one?  I thought you had the red bezel version before.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Halios Tropik









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Still wearing this combo.

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## AspiringEnthusiast (Feb 26, 2016)

Still loving that Glycine


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

skx


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

114060


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

My wife said I was too "matchy" today. She's usually right.

This is my first full mod that I've done myself. Usually only do crystals, bezels and inserts. I have found my new hobby!

I changed out the hands today from sword hands to these and changed the chapter ring from polished to brushed. Very pleased and loving it even more now!


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

New Oris Propilot date 41mm









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Alpiner GMT on canvas tonight. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

switcheroo for an early dinner w / the Wifey



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

thejames1 said:


> Did you get a second one?  I thought you had the red bezel version before.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Nope, it's the same one... I'd like to have both


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Mesh extension to arrive in a day or 2. (Just a couple of mm to short.)


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Nope, it's the same one... I'd like to have both


My bad! Too many watches, not enough brain cells! 
Think they are or have just sold out.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

VC for a nice sunny day today


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

It looks like the lume would be strong on that one. ^


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

On my way to a golf weekend with my brothers and father in sunny and warm Scottsdale, AZ.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Myman said:


> It looks like the lume would be strong on that one. ^


It is, and a nice light blue like Rolex an Tudor. I'll try to post a lume pic next time.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Chronograph


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

Deep Blue Master Diver 1000m blue dial on NATO strap


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

MKII Nassau


----------



## SgtPepper (Oct 16, 2008)

worng post


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*YO FELLAS.............A1 in the house!! #Armida







*


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Neo-vintage timepiece on a vintage NOS tropic sport strap










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

amrvf said:


> Afternoon relax dress under spring sun! b-)
> 
> View attachment 7371298
> 
> ...


Man that's just unbelievable wowwwwww

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

My first ever Prometheus 









http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going with the B&R GMT this morning 
Trying to decide whether to sacrifice this one along with my Pam for a Rolex or new IWC.

Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wrist_Watcher (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## B in NY (Jan 20, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Going with the B&R GMT this morning
> Trying to decide whether to sacrifice this one along with my Pam for a Rolex or new IWC.
> 
> Have a great day.
> ...


What model Rolex or IWC?


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Great White










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

Newly received Davosa Ternos


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Thursday everyone.

Today I'm sporting a long time favorite, always a solid choice that gets the job done.

The Seiko SKX007. 



























Have a nice day everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sub with after work G & T :









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Switched for evening shift since I wore the
Ti all day yesterday-WUS eh
Put on this SAR from Richmond Hill
Have a great day 
Regards 
Robert 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Long day it was today. Meant to publish photo when I took it ready to leave for work. Nonetheless I only got around to do it now.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos today


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Sporting a new (to me) MilSub


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos on whisky DrunkArtStraps leather tonight. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cmann_97 said:


> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Still liking it? The profile is sick with the knurled sections

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Still liking it? The profile is sick with the knurled sections
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Haven't taken it off yet.....love it!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Scuba Dude


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good Morning all,

Much better timing this morning. Off for busy day with me today is this SKX009, Japan made:









Thanks for watching.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*YO FELLAS...............BERNHARDT IN THE HOUSE!!!! #BinnacleDiver #USA





























*


----------



## Venom (Apr 28, 2010)

SMP chrono today


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!!!! MWW Tatoskok On Camo Canvas


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

TGIF! Spring break in Cancun next week!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Romeo:
Lt General Curtis LeMay (C G SAC) decided what time it was down to the nanosecond.
Made Colonels quake in their low quarters too.
He made an Inspection of our facilty and a fellow Sgt commented about his smoking a
cigar less than 50 feet from an acft.
He said "It might blow up (the plane i.e.)
I said "it wouldn't dare"!!!! He's the closest thing to being God we know.

X traindriver Art


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Seiko SNZG15 on my new bead-blasted Super Engineer II bracelet:









This is my first bracelet ever and so far I have mixed opinions about it. I love the look and feel of the bracelet but I think it makes the whole watch a bit more formal than I'd like. I'm gunna stick with it for a few days though and see how I feel.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Waiting in hospital for a (minor) procedure, but hey there's always time to post a pic !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF 
Pilot Friday with the Alpina 
Fliegerstaffel 1 on canvas.

Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

The Limes Endurance today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Heading to the lake today for first fishing trip of the year. OM beater for that job.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

That's a genuinely beautiful Yacht-Master! Cheers!



kicker said:


> View attachment 7389546


----------



## bboybatac (Nov 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alrink (Jan 22, 2016)

Newest addition to my collection
View attachment 7395682


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Doxa 1200 SR
Overcast where I am but the birds are singing ,spring is coming everybody enjoy their day
Regards 
Robert 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)

bboybatac said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need to wear my Blue Mako more.....beautiful watch!


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

PO soaking up the rays. Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

GS Diver today


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Not really a dive watch but 524 today, ready for the weekend


----------



## jfo2010 (May 25, 2015)

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Back on Isofrane.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting the weekend with the Pelagos back on bracelet. 
Have a great weekend 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Kicking back end of day Friday with the Deep Blue Recon, a beverage, some fusion, and a smile. Couple new ColaReb straps came in today. This black with the wrap around stitch (what is this called) and a really nice pullup vintage brown leather that right now is on a Prometheus Piranha. Both from Holben's who are consistently awesome.


----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)

Feeling a bit green today. Go Ducks!


----------



## mwalle6 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

Raymond Weil









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko SKX009KD worn today. File photos below.


----------



## KatieB17 (Oct 5, 2012)

Seiko today.










Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)

Green has passed and orange has taken over!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just arrived !


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

My new custom Resco Manus.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Working sat with Seiko turtle

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

New Oris Propilot arrived today and was a nice surprise when I got home 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

heavy duty weekend maltreat watch for a deep&full supermarket immersion!


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Typhoon II
Working 10 hr day shifts
Not looking forward to jumping that clock ahead tonight
Aw well have a good one
Robert 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ocean7 LM-6. Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> New Oris Propilot arrived today and was a nice surprise when I got home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats B, I'm sure canvas will be on this one very soon....


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

I should be out for a run. Procrastinating...


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> New Oris Propilot arrived today and was a nice surprise when I got home


This watch is on my short list. Looking good.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Venom said:


> SMP chrono today
> View attachment 7392218


sometimes, throw it in the water, the bracelet it's dirt, was born for that! :-d


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

DA36 for this am

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> New Oris Propilot arrived today and was a nice surprise when I got home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yesss! Looks great Brice!
WC

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

NSG1Tausend said:


> Typhoon II
> Working 10 hr day shifts
> Not looking forward to jumping that clock ahead tonight
> Aw well have a good one
> ...


With you on that....lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my new arrival on the OEM leather but canvas will be on shortly  love the details and size is spot on for me. 
Have a great Saturday. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Panerai Submersible 305









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

dry use...


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Delma Periscope


Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spring Drive










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Here it is on an old Drew canvas with lots of character!
Different look. I like it too. 




































And this guy was curious and came by to ask what watch I was wearing...  more likely to check out the weird bearded guy and his dog ;-)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Here it is on an old Drew canvas with lots of character!
> Different look. I like it too.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice combo Mr B .

Congratulations on the new Oris too

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Good morning from the top of the Venitian.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Weekend nap time with my son and Mr. Caterpillar.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16600 for some post construction clean up, I hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

DW took me to her favorite store this afternoon......wonder what she's trying to say? :-s

Bob


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Just swapped the straps for these guys in prep for a beach / water sports vacation.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to my Tudor Pelagos earlier to meet friends at our local AD. 
Planning out next moves ;-)


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Have been away from home for work at the shipyard and and left my Helson in the drawer. Today its with me.
Its weekday for me. But you guys enjoy your weekend well well )


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Day at the go-kart track.


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Ocean7 in the house.............#BadMoFo #Stealth #BlackMamba #SwissETA















*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ready for bed


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Here is the weekender watch. Really nice piece for Sunday.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

for all the week-end


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

fordy964 said:


>


Drink diver...:-!


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Last shift then off for two
WuHu! 63 today , easy for the time change 
no date
Have a great day what ever you are doing 
ENJOY THE DAY
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

NSG1Tausend said:


> Last shift then off for two
> WuHu! 63 today , easy for the time change
> no date
> Have a great day what ever you are doing
> ...


Happy Birthday! :-!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Hybrid SOXA


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

.


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## bboybatac (Nov 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch with Ocean7 LM-6


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

On the road again, this time with the Hexa K500








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started with the Oris Propilot, which I really like a lot. Decided to try the Heuerville green strap on it and I quite like it. 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

MM300


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Dagaz Cav-date on a soft and supple MKII strap










Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Taking a break from the action at my sons birthday get together at Dave&Busters


----------



## The0retical (Oct 13, 2013)

Delfin for the weekend.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Running some errands with this eco-drive today.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

SD45


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Yet another dive watch that is calling my name.

Thanks for posting. I did not know of this maker.



flyersandeagles said:


> Delma Periscope


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Halios Puck

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Citizen NY0040



Poslano sa


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

SBBN033

















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Travel again. Quick breakfast at airport - cheese role and latte with Helson SD40.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*'Aight Fellas , in honor of U.S. daylight savings today I went OLD SCHOOL.........CORSAIR IN THE HOUSE!!!!! #USA #BERNHARDT #Yella



















































*


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Batial awareness.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Here is the one with me today:









Thanks for watching.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Mako with a "tie in" ; )


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

DW9900
Have a great day 
Robert









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## 62caster (Apr 13, 2011)

Accidentally left this guy out in the pouring rain most of the day yesterday... Unphased of course

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos on bracelet today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-tec B8 Custom









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

Blumo on endmill


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

1969 Timex Skindiver










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I switch for what I found in the mailbox afternoon... Helm Vanuatu, nice watch for the price


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## David Cote (Oct 10, 2012)

Monsta Tuna !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cinealta (Dec 20, 2013)

Omega Seamaster


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

I am finally back at it! Got a new one and I am just loving this, I had a black with date in the past but I prefer the blue dial and love the no - date cleanliness. Hope everyone's week if of to a great start!



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Planet Ocean today


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

View attachment 7436770


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm going with the PVD Alpina chrono on orange canvas for the evening. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

dpelle said:


> I am finally back at it! Got a new one and I am just loving this, I had a black with date in the past but I prefer the blue dial and love the no - date cleanliness. Hope everyone's week if of to a great start!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really love this one!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Sweet short Monday for me at work today. Went home with plenty of time to get the dogs for a walk.
I switched to the one watch I was on the fence for sometime but grew to love it because it's the most consistently
accurate of all my automatics. Definitely interesting looking enough. Smooth movement, robust and just solidly made.

Seiko 2nd gen monster



























Have a nice evening folks.
b-)​_


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> I really love this one!


Thank you!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

The Dude
After 5 days, time is spot on where I left it. ( within 30 seconds )
It's always good when no regulation is required.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

Good day every one,
Going to ISNR in Abu Dhabi today. Exibiting my company and my belowed blu angel 😊









Have a peaseny day.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Here it is, my vintage Accurist. Had it serviced back in Poland so now works again, could use a good polish of, specifically glass as shows the age on scratches.

Here it is:









Thanks for watching


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment 7441994
View attachment 7442002


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Orange Monster for today. Need to try some nato for it.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good afternoon,

So slight change on my wrist, swapped for this brand new arrival. Vintage, 70s Timex:









Thanks for watching.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Time for maple water with Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am really enjoying the Oris Propilot. I have it on Drew's WWII Belgian leather. I think this combo works well. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## krmarq2015 (Mar 23, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Sub on nato for casual day

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Aquadive 566!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## bboybatac (Nov 27, 2014)

Stop-over @ DOHA and then bound for Bangkok. It seems I'll be resetting to a new timezone, and I couldn't be happier. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Cheapo Chinese today.1963 re-issue. I do :: this little gem despite it's cheapness.::screwloose::

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Ferdinance (Mar 8, 2013)

Um, hey guys!








I can't get it to go the right way up


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Well took this this am to post. A bit late now!


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


>


Is it original Oris bracelet? It is definitely looks good on bracelet (for me at least).


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Getting ready for Aus F1 grans prix tomorrow 

Sporting the speedmaster of course.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6306 on Hodinkee canvas.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Planet Ocean Tuesday...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on canvas for the evening. Cant spend too many days without wearing it.

B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

This just in... b-)


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Watch band slightly small testing look for color need a slight larger size. Had this laying around. The original strap not broken in yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Boschett DWP on a sweet gasgasbones strap.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

vladg said:


> Is it original Oris bracelet? It is definitely looks good on bracelet (for me at least).


Yes, it's an Oris bracelet, recently released for the Oris Divers 65.


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

hidden by leaves said:


> This just in... b-)


Been looking for a yellow Orient. Where'd you get yours? Nice piece!


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Finally found a mesh bracelet without any extensions that fits!









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

rdwatch said:


> Been looking for a yellow Orient. Where'd you get yours? Nice piece!


Thanks! Got lucky and found it locally... Not sure if this one will stick with me, lovely as it is.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

New NATO baby


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Conversations with Christopher.....Ward.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good Morning Ladies and Gentleman,

Today with me this Citizen. I really like quality of the build. Needs some sun and recently weather here is absolutely great so decided to wear it today to give it some charge while enjoying the beautiful day.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Been wearing the VC this week.


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Dagaz Typhoon


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Gruppo day.

Flottiglia Mas.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helm Vanuatu


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

castlk said:


>


I love that lume!


----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

'POON


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Yes, it's an Oris bracelet, recently released for the Oris Divers 65.


That's awesome.

Could you share what they want for he bracelet ?
Is it the rivet style one like on the Toppers LE?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

With Basel going on and Tudor being one of my favorite brands, I went with my blue vintage sub. 
Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Same seat for coffee this morning, different watch.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Beautiful day here in Az. So riding w/ the 1 hander today


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

PO on Toxic NATO. Have a great day!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's awesome.
> 
> Could you share what they want for he bracelet ?
> Is it the rivet style one like on the Toppers LE?
> ...


Thanks!

I paid 250

Yes, it is the rivet style bracrlet, and I believe it is the same bracelet as on the Topper edition.


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Better shot of the new NATO/MILSUB in the daylight. I'm liking this combo.


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Mako USA day


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sammy on grey NATO


Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

Bathys on Maratac Zulu most comfortable combo yet









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Great shot!
What NATO is that and where did you buy it? 
Awesome combo!



Vindic8 said:


> Better shot of the new NATO/MILSUB in the daylight. I'm liking this combo.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watches503 said:


>


Nice blue dial!


----------



## Halligan07 (Feb 8, 2016)

View attachment 7461482


Just came today!!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Earlier at the doctors office.










Latter enjoying the glorious weather.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Found this one in a jacket pocket putting up winter stuff and totally forgot I even had it  I was excited, like getting a new watch :so I'll wear it tonight. 
My new Olight S1 baton Ti light is also waiting for me at home. Good day ;-)

Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

One more casual business meeting until kicking off the F1 weekend at Melbourne

Sporting the speedmaster of course, spotted the race manager is rocking a white dial steel daytona on flight down to Melbourne. Proper racing watch.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Spunwell said:


> Earlier at the doctors office.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're they diagnosing you for terminal Awesome? Because that watch rocks.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Nice blue dial!


Thanks a lot!


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Today this one with me:









Also I've updated my entire collection in the following thread if anyone is interested bit more about my set: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/share-your-collection-part-three-1246946-66.html#post27086450

Thanks for watching.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

elconquistador said:


> View attachment 7461890


Mm... Newcastle Brown


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Found this one in a jacket pocket putting up winter stuff and totally forgot I even had it  I was excited, like getting a new watch :so I'll wear it tonight.
> My new Olight S1 baton Ti light is also waiting for me at home. Good day ;-)
> 
> Cheers. B
> ...


Man you must have too many watches to have a problem like that


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Really appreciating the grab and go convenience of my Quartz pieces lately... 
Deep Blue Sea Ram MOP Quartz


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sub


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I'll wear this green beauty for the St. Patrick's Day


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## bboybatac (Nov 27, 2014)

At the Bangkok Flower Market...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R2rs (Oct 22, 2011)

Vindic8 said:


> Better shot of the new NATO/MILSUB in the daylight. I'm liking this combo.


Hej, What kind of NATO strap is this?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy and safe St Patrick's day everyone. Nothing crazy planned for me, just BAU.

I'm wearing the Alpina Alpiner4 GMT on Art's canvas. The dial is pretty cool on this one, even though it looks black on many pics it's actually a dark almost anthracite color with a brown hue to it.

Have a great day. 
B


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Happy St Patricks Day!
A6 today 
Have a great one
Robert









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna on a ToxicNato for St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## barracuda (Mar 16, 2016)

Captain
View attachment 7467754


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Dome under the sun, green strap for St. Patrick's Day! b-)


----------



## Richispice (Feb 3, 2016)

Those 103´s are really cool looking watches.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Spent a ton of time focus-stacking these two photos with my macro lens - and used a bit of UV to light up the tritium tubes on the front

Deep Blue Alpha Marine 500 with T-100 tubes and an ETA 2824-2


















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

New arrival. Orient Poseidon.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

SBBN033

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-tec M3


















Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch but I stay in Green mode with this Military SKX


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

#baselworld2016










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

View attachment 7472946


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## mvanosdol (Jul 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

PO to the store this evening


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seadweller on B&S leather for St. Patties, unfortunately no shenanigans for me tonight.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris Propilot tonight 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Excellent combo.


----------



## barracuda (Mar 16, 2016)

Captain Nemo


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good morning,

Today bit of history and this Molnija from USSR ;-)









Thanks for watching.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Squale 1545.


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

New strap .... with matching blue stitching and bezel from Bonum Corium Leatherworks. Love this combo.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Ready for the weekend!


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Grand Prix friday with the Speedmaster pro.

Pouring rain but our team did well despite the damp weather. Looking forward to race two tomorrow.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Fixing my pickup. Bilstein shock is leaking.
Citizen BN on Helson rubber strap. Never thought I will like it )


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Orca


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

GG Friday


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

White surprise this morning... We got 8" of snow during the night, winter is not over yet!! I comfort myself by wearing this SKX


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

marcwo said:


> Orca


Very nice diver!


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Engineer 2 Skindiver 2 (sounds like a tied score)


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Skx009 on shark mesh


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Prs-18q


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Have a great day 
Rob

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

#friday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos this morning 
TGIF!!

Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

M3 again for today.....oldie but goodie..


















Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Osprey today. Have a great weekend folks!


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

Tunamonster on 'frane. Comfy watch for a casual Friday


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## chefmateo (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

I received this SEIKO Alpinist yesterday


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

My first real watch that I bought 6 years ago. Sinn 857 UTC.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## croatianus (Jul 15, 2015)

Greetings to all by my first post!
Waiting for the summer with her new swimsuit:

View attachment 7482066


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Sapphire Sandwich for lunch!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_Morning my peeps

Pam312 on Peter Gunny Ammo Mission Impossible shoes. My oldest & dearest strap.





Love sandwich dials

_


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Basic WIS 101


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

motzbueddel said:


> My first real watch that I bought 6 years ago. Sinn 857 UTC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice watch, especially on SS bracelet


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

PAM 524 on new custom shoes, love the sandwich dial! Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Alpina otw to work this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

CH6


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

Sun023 on steinhart rubber


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

asrar.merchant said:


> http://www.thewatch.boutique


Beautiful, looks heavy. What's model


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Enjoy the evening


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Sumo










Have a great weekend


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

TradeKraft said:


>


That is a smashing shot!


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> That is a smashing shot!


Thanks!


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## kinwah (Feb 11, 2016)

My Seamaster Quartz on bonetto cintiruni rubber strap


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko SSC021 on Panatime 3-ring Zulu strap







​


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

surprise for my birthday 




gif uploader


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## B in NY (Jan 20, 2014)

Blurry pic but a good subject!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Still a favourite..


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

SEiko SKX009. 2 more days till officially spring.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello,

This one with me today, daily beater, wanted PVD. Watch is quite good but PVD does not work for me really.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*SEA DRAGON IN THE HOUSE!!........#Borealis #Retro-modernism #ORANGE #BonettoCinturini





















*


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Wearing the Orient M Force Beast EL06001H. 
They got the 'beast' bit right! 
It's the largest watch in my collection. 
Have a great weekend guys.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## Daimonos (May 27, 2012)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Heading home from the racing weekend. Speed pro is the right choice before i can get my hand on the daytonaC

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Phantom this Sat
Work two then off for eight, sweet!
Have a good one all
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Happy to say the bond is still strong w/the 775.

Have a good one!


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Apple Watch Hermes with an original Apple Link loop.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Scuba dude on Caoutchouc


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

SMP 300 M on a black and grey nato!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B in NY (Jan 20, 2014)

Someone took my 007 today:


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


>


That looks fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Working from home for a bit and still have the Baltic Shield on. It works well on the toxicnato. 
Have a great weekend. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

The little guy 










Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> The little guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful trio!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Midday switch, Boschett Harpoon


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

no diving w/ this 1










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Scurfa D1 on two piece NATO with PVD:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

For evening time.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> That looks fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thank you! Love this quality NATO from Cincy Strap Works.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Working on a batch of mac 'n' cheese.


----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Geckota K3 on Cuda.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Wearing my beater Casio to do some maintenance work on my other toy/hobby..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Tribute to Aqua Lung on NATO

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

andrewfear said:


> Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Tribute to Aqua Lung on NATO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my all time favorite. Wear it with good health and wish me luck to get one soon.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Orange strapped diver last night and today...


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

flying.fish said:


> This is my all time favorite. Wear it with good health and wish me luck to get one soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Blancpain is my all time favorite brand. I own two fifty fathom models, bathyscaphe and 500 fathoms. I should do a photo shoot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Same as yesterday, but picked up a hitchhiker.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

My Stowa Fleiger says it's time to go out. 
Have a good one all. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

At a wedding today so I left the divers at home and went with this...


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Not mine but trying out for size at Ben Bridge in Las Vegas!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Working from home for a bit and still have the Baltic Shield on. It works well on the toxicnato.
> Have a great weekend.
> B
> 
> ...


Props to you Brice, you were on the Baltic Shield from the beginning. Beautiful watch, seems to be real quality at a bargain price. Think I need to get with it and join the club!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good Morning,

All time favourite one with me.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

PRS-40
Have a great Sunday 
Enjoy time with friends family 
Get recharged for the coming week 
Robert









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Raven Vintage 42mm, Have a great Sunday guys







*


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Bezel & strap change for the Tortuga.

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I call this one, Orthos and OJ did it.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Dark Knight

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sticking with the Baltic Shield again today but on Art's canvas for a different look 
Have a great Sunday. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Lunch at Latin Twist Tampa


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Tissot for this morning 









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Beautiful afternoon to the family chalet with the Seiko SKX007 Military Mod On Albacore


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

JDCfour said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

1972...145.029


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

RLC said:


> 1972...145.029


BAM!
What a beautiful Omega!


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## mwalle6 (Oct 27, 2011)

Nothing new here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Now Goldfinger bond nato - single pass RAF style, no metal loops.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RLC said:


> 1972...145.029


Wow!! That's awesome. 
Where did you find this beauty? Do you know what calibre it houses?
Let me know if you ever tire of it ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another micro dive watch to end the day, I switched to the gen2 Scurfa DiverOne SS. Really like the new case and dome crystal. 
Have a good evening. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Killing zombies


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hooked up w/ a member here yesterday & took this Wakmann off his hands.Thanks Colin.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

maratac sr-3


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow!! That's awesome.
> Where did you find this beauty? Do you know what calibre it houses?
> Let me know if you ever tire of it ;-)


+1 on all of those.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## migganimon (Feb 18, 2013)

Boating with the 2254


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I decided that the yellow polyurethane strap that I put on my Seiko SSC021 watch was too over the top. I did not like the way my Zulu strap buckled on the side. So I tried the Zulu again but shifted it so that the buckle is underneath my wrist rather than sticking out the side. Voila! I now like the Zulu strap much better than the flashy yellow strap. I can use that strap with my Scurfa Diver 1 with the yellow hands. Here are some pictures to illustrate my point.

Instead of this:









This:









worn with the buckle underneath:









So I will wear the yellow strap with this Scurfa diver:







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello hello

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## timwilso (Jan 8, 2016)

Deep blue deep star 1000


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good Morning all,

Here is the shot of watch for today:









Thanks for watching.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

hongkongtaipan said:


> I decided that the yellow polyurethane strap that I put on my Seiko SSC021 watch was too over the top. I did not like the way my Zulu strap buckled on the side. So I tried the Zulu again but shifted it so that the buckle is underneath my wrist rather than sticking out the side. Voila! I now like the Zulu strap much better than the flashy yellow strap. I can use that strap with my Scurfa Diver 1 with the yellow hands. Here are some pictures to illustrate my point.
> 
> Instead of this:
> 
> ...


Beautifully done ! 
I always love matching shoes to the hands.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Goodbye winter. My Orient Orange Mako welcomes Spring and all the hope that comes with the season.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Kalmar II today to start the week.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

G. Gerlach Otago "Heart of Darkness"


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## antigalacticos (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Buchmann69 said:


>


I'm not a fan of this one but looks very better on SS bracelet!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


>


Looks fantastic on bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Short week and vacation next week  I am so excited to be away from the office after Thursday night, way overworked and stressed. Need quality time with the fam and rest... So ready for vaca 
I am starting this 4-day week with the blue Tudor sub. 
Have a great Monday. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Its snowing here in my neck of the woods,
so a bright sunny color dial today,
Zeno Diver number 12/20
Have a good day
Robert









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

The official b-day watch.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Feel military today )


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## chefmateo (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

Scorpionfish on Staib Mesh


----------



## bboybatac (Nov 27, 2014)

Layover (Kuala Lumpur)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


>


The 65 is amazing on the bracelet!


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

[eQUOTE=Buchmann69;27249314]







[/QUOTE]

Very nice! Did you buy the bracelet separately or did you just buy the watch on the bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiennor (Feb 4, 2016)

Ole reliable.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Not diving w/ this 1, vintage Wakmann










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## nomoneyx (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good evening everyone,

Slight change after all today. Just after short wait this Orient Independence appears.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Getting ready for a short trip back "home" with my favorite non-diver.










Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Looks fantastic on bracelet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

JRMARTINS said:


> The 65 is amazing on the bracelet!


Thank you!



mbessinger12 said:


> [eQUOTE=Buchmann69;27249314]


Very nice! Did you buy the bracelet separately or did you just buy the watch on the bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Thanks. I bought the bracelet separately from an AD.


----------



## Me109 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow!! That's awesome.
> Where did you find this beauty? Do you know what calibre it houses?
> Let me know if you ever tire of it ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Cal. 861 

From Mark Martins

I do believe that is one that will stay in the stable for quite awhile......;-)

Bob


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

My favorite !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

migganimon said:


> Boating with the 2254
> 
> View attachment 7508690


Boating with...Omega Diver 300 Meter GMT.|>










Bob


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello all,

So today on my wrist is this Orient. Checking how accurate it actually is.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Wearing my beautiful vintage Zodiac Jet Aeronaut with 24hr dial!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#oneWeekChallenge One week one watch so blue Tudor sub again today until the weekend. 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ciclismosam (Oct 14, 2014)

A beautiful morning today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Today I am sporting my Hamilton Pan Europe Chrono.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Sporting the white PAM today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## migganimon (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sapphire sandwich day



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## m_arccos (Sep 21, 2011)

Just now!










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## m_arccos (Sep 21, 2011)

Great combo, the speedy and the bike! ;o)


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

007, a constant companion


----------



## VIGGY (Oct 23, 2012)

40mm Oris Aquis Date. This is my go-to watch. I use this watch for its intended purpose...as a tool watch. I beat the crap out of this poor thing and it still looks great. 


My one complaint was the polished links on the bracelet. It didn't look like a proper tool watch with the bling, so I took a green Scotch Brite pad to it and gave it a brushed look. It's absolutely perfect now.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Haven't decided yet...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Tamiwha Ururoa prototype


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Deegan42 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mario1985 said:


>


Very nice!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I just got this Sandoz Submariner in the mailbox...


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

At The Drive In - rock and roll tonight.

#filterfree


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

On the train with my newest acquisition -- Mido Ocean Star Ti


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Time is Relative.


----------



## Me109 (Oct 2, 2012)

View attachment 7532162


----------



## timwilso (Jan 8, 2016)

Break time! Helberg CH6


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 on Hadley Roma silicone straps.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good Morning all,

Here is the pic of watch for today. Yes still with Orient, I'm really liking this watch. Good build quality, bracelet bit light on weight and rattling, but I'm compering it to Seiko's Oster. This is Jubilee so actually not bad compared to others. Overall very happy. Watch is also accurate as I found no need to regulate it after 2 days. It is running well.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Sturmanskie


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing the week with the vintage Tudor blue sub. 
Have a great day. 
Brice 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

M8 for this morning

















Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Just put a mesh on my times, looks dope I think )










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Longines HydroConquest Automatic 41 mm.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Laying a good friend to rest today, and yes I'll be wearing a dive watch.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

@ Schacks BBQ Winter Haven


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Zenton M45; Orange Crush.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

The Mars Volta


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

Blue on Blue on Blue


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Can't decide!


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

6309 7040 day today ;-)









Just realised its Wednesday not Thursday...opps o|


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Parnis 200 meter diver watch with ceramic bezel and sapphire crystal







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Steinhart "Coca-Cola" Ocean GMT


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Today working from home. On my wrist is this Hamilton. My favourite watch in collection.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## MaxMeridian (Jul 30, 2015)

View attachment 7547962


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

print screen windows 7

upload gif


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

WatchNRolla said:


> Can't decide!


Seiko for me!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Remora 2


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Sharkie for today.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Wearing my usual: omega smp 300m
Bought this watch 3 years ago, still enjoying it like the day I bought it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## STMR (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Green vintage Waltham diver


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Not getting this one off my wrist until weekend.










Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing with the blue vintage Tudor sub. Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kalmar II; stingray strap w' Maddog custom buckle.


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Seiko Caesar


----------



## Glerp (Mar 15, 2016)

My daily wear. GSAR








Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Benarus Remora 2


Wow that's super rare ! Beautiful !

I hope to get a brushed SS Remora one day.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

Amphibia


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

775 back on strapcode canvas. Been a tough week, took the plunge
on a new whip. Lincoln 2016 MKX.... woooohoooo! 
Damn i'm getting old!!!

Have a good one fellas!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

No dive watch today, 16710 looking forward to the weekend


----------



## ciclismosam (Oct 14, 2014)

Enjoying the Seamaster today. The only pre-ceramic co-axial 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arp488 (Mar 30, 2015)

Vintage NOS Yema Mil Diver for the evening...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Wow that's super rare ! Beautiful !
> 
> I hope to get a brushed SS Remora one day.


Thanks man! I had a Blue bead blasted in the past but this brushed SS looks a way better IMHO!

Simon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

T-hunter said:


> 775 back on strapcode canvas. Been a tough week, took the plungeon a new whip. Lincoln 2016 MKX.... woooohoooo! Damn i'm getting old!!! Have a good one fellas!


Congrats John! My mother-in-law have one and this MKX have a real good power under the hood! Enjoy it, we will need a Steering wheel/watch picture


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Congrats John! My mother-in-law have one and this MKX have a real good power under the hood! Enjoy it, we will need a Steering wheel/watch picture


Thanks Simon... absolutely !


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey Mr. T!
Great combo !

What is your opinion on the new ride, what others did you consider, and what trim did you get ? I have always been a Yota-man, and now seriously considering this or the new Murano.

Cheers. !

G. 


T-hunter said:


> 775 back on strapcode canvas. Been a tough week, took the plunge
> on a new whip. Lincoln 2016 MKX.... woooohoooo!
> Damn i'm getting old!!!
> 
> Have a good one fellas!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

goyoneuff said:


> Hey Mr. T!
> Great combo !
> 
> What is your opinion on the new ride, what others did you consider, and what trim did you get ? I have always been a Yota-man, and now seriously considering this or the new Murano.
> ...


Thanks G. We (me & my better half) pretty much looked at them all. We bought the Select (mid tier MkX). My
step father of over thirty yrs. owns a Ford/Lincoln dealership & made me a deal i couldn't refuse, lol. We absolutely
love it so far. BTW, still have my Tundra! We traded in a Nissan Maxima. FWIW, we looked & drove the Murano... nice
ride!

Best of luck!

John


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Watch cleaning time, just found out I have a very monochromatic sets of watches. It goes well with my colorblindness I supposed.

On the flip side, I am planing to get the next piece with a certain promotion by April. Since the daytonaC is yet to be released(at near MSRP anyway), the fund be relocated toward another sport watch: Explorer II Polar 42mm or the Blancpain Fathom Fifty.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Here's a family photo of the monotone gang

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Thanks man! I had a Blue bead blasted in the past but this brushed SS looks a way better IMHO!
> 
> Simon


I can understand that. I had the blasted Remora 2 with gold accents and I was in love with it except for the finish that kept scaring me.

Would love the same gold accents version again with the sapphire bezel in brushed.


----------



## schrauth (May 1, 2015)

romeo-1 said:


> With the proliferation of smart phones this should be easy. What are you wearing this second? Take out your phone and snap a pic and post it right now.
> 
> Nova Scotia time : 0926 hours as I type...
> 
> View attachment 1478683


blue shorts and white T-shirt :-d ...... and a Tudor Pelagos |>


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Sharkie 40mm for today again.
Looking forward to get new little friend for Sharkie - his name Mr. O.M.Aegis blue ) . I hope to get tracking number today.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Here is the choice of a watch today. Day off here in UK and weather seems to be great so can't think of better watch for today.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Watches503 said:


>


Wow, well this is nice piece of diver here. I really like it.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Wishing everyone a Happy Easter weekend.

1 Timothy 1:15-16
15.Here is a trustworthy saying.that deserves full acceptance: Christ ***** came into the world to save sinners-of whom I am the worst..16.But for that very reason I was shown mercy.so that in me, the worst of sinners, Christ ***** might display his immense patience.as an example for those who would believe.in him and receive eternal life.

Wearing my Vostok Amphibia Ministry case after a long time. Date is incorrect as this watch doesn't have quick set and I couldn't be bothered.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Wrist & Pocket stuffs, I need a dark brown leather band for this K3...


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Starting the day with This one...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Seiko Shogun

Seiko SBDC007 - Album on Imgur


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*WUS PROJECT F71 IN THE HOUSE!!!................#Bernhardt #USA





























*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Prime


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

MSAR
Have a good Friday to everyone 
Robert









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Loco (Mar 12, 2013)

Steinhart Triton Limited Edition 86/111
View attachment 7562442


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

:sy::Rolex for Good Friday & comfortable attire. Hope ya'll have a GREAT day.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpiner 4 GMT on Art's canvas this morning. 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Short sleeves weather, so starting to break out the big boys.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

new love ...skx171 ...5sec/24h ... wow 

click image upload




imagen


----------



## Arp488 (Mar 30, 2015)

Minty Vintage Caravelle Vietnam Mil Diver from '71


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


>


Wow, spectacular!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Blue Perlon strap.


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

What do you say on my new piece?


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

tenge said:


> What do you say on my new piece?


 it . Congratulations.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Deep Blue at my son's lacrosse game 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deleonj (Jun 17, 2012)

Seiko 6458


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schaumi (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

schrauth said:


> blue shorts and white T-shirt :-d ...... and a Tudor Pelagos |>


Let me guess, Nusa Dua? If so I was just at that hut during Christmas/New Year break..


----------



## kiwizak (Feb 8, 2015)

View attachment 7569570


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## schaumi (Jan 16, 2015)

Even though I just posted 43 minutes ago, I just put this on for a post in the TAG forum. No rotating bezel, but it is WR to 200m with a screw down crown and lume hands and markers. Never been diving, but it's been body surfing with me on Paradise Island in the Bahamas 3 days after Hurricane Sandy passed through.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Long weekend, beach, sun, surf. Omega.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Piano at 2AM. Wearing the AD.

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Arp488 said:


> Minty Vintage Caravelle Vietnam Mil Diver from '71


That's hot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good Morning all,

Today this one with me.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm goin home in a few days to the Waikato.







I'll be wearing the Tuna/Omega combo for a week or two.


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

|> Back to the USMC Hamilton 'frank'n'..... ;-)

Bob


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Zodiac vwolf


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

There are few things I love seeing on my wrist more than a gray NATO and blue date, because that means it's Saturday and I get to relax and spend time with my family. Have a good one, guys.


----------



## BurtReynolds (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

Seiko again




image url upload


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for another tool diver Ocean7 LM-6


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

new arrival


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

View attachment 7578546


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

No doubt this thing would eat waves for breakfast


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Whiskey and Sumo


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos on canvas. Had a great time with Art, and the rest of the Charlotte Crew for a lunch GTG. 
Have a great weekend. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

MPP G14 on stingray.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just finished up 3 hours of yard work with old faithful.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

After 5+yrs, I came back to the Steinhart DLC Ocean Black! Being honest with myself, I truly like this one, for fit, finish, style and comfort.  It's sleek, svelte & the lugs curve beautifully ;-) :-d

RD


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Moroz said:


> View attachment 7578546


Nice watch! Let me know if you want to sale this one...


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Almost time to smoke that Easter ham.










EDIT:

And when the time came it turned out excellent.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*YO FELLAS, BINNACLE 'BLACK' IN THE HOUSE #Bernhardt #USA






















*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good Morning all,

Here is the Seiko.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Easter! Camo 6309-7040


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Maratac SR-3


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Happy Easter all


----------



## BurtReynolds (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

View attachment 7585314


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy Easter GentlemenPam176 in Titanium on Jules Verne Oem shoes for Church

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy Easter!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Easter everyone.

Wearing the Baltic Shield and preparing for a few days in the OBX this week. Can't wait to get out of here 
We had all five girls yesterday and they had fun decorating eggs together. I even did two 
Today we'll hide them in the backyard for them.
Have a great day.

Cheers. B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Happy Easter !


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sun Diver III on this rainy Sunday








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

Easter hike


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Mako on rust leather


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

1969 Timex Skindiver


Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I posted pics of this watch on 40+ straps in this thread, check it out - https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/perfect-strap-watch-vintage-rolex-submariner-many-straps-3048298.html


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Orca


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

My favorite work watch. The Manus is one tough tool.

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue, Have a good week!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Hauling hazardous chemicals


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Going with a Ti Homage for this cold rainy day
Have a good day all
Robert









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nite Icon 209L strap swap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Kemmner Flieger


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

Had this on for 2 days now....bit strange for me but found a new love for it


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Passenger side pic as Jade is driving us to the OBX, well part of the way anyway 
I took two watches with me, the Pelagos and the PVD Alpina with several 22 straps. 
Have a great Monday. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seppia said:


>


My baby


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## isabelina (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Taniwha Ururoa prototype for today.

The project launched yesterday on Kickstarter. He's a fellow WUS member, pedro44. I did my first international trade with him some months ago and he surprised me by offering me this prototype some months later to keep.

I think he did great!

View attachment 7599378

View attachment 7599386


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

New arrival.


----------



## The0retical (Oct 13, 2013)

Delfin to meet the new guy just out of a two week stay with customs.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Paul Ramon said:


> New arrival.
> 
> 
> View attachment 7599418
> ...


Congrats on that beauty ! 
I've been super tempted but I'm scared of the size because of my big wrist.

I know you have an A1 45mm so how does it compare size wise to it ?

The main thing that scares me is the lug to lug to visually it has all I want.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> Congrats on that beauty !
> I've been super tempted but I'm scared of the size because of my big wrist.
> 
> I know you have an A1 45mm so how does it compare size wise to it ?
> ...


Definitely wears smaller than both my A1 & Orient Poseidon & but it has a very solid and substantial feel so it feels really good on my wrist, not too small at all. Lug to lug 1mm shorter than the A1 but thicker than my Sumo if that helps. I'm really liking mine!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Paul Ramon said:


> Definitely wears smaller than both my A1 & Orient Poseidon & but it has a very solid and substantial feel so it feels really good on my wrist, not too small at all. Lug to lug 1mm shorter than the A1 but thicker than my Sumo if that helps. I'm really liking mine!


Thanks a lot ! 
Just added it to the official wish list.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Reviewing drawings at the office. Glanced down at my wrist and realize it's time to leave 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

2016 Ray II w/Yobokies Coin-Edge Bezel and SKX009 insert


----------



## Gremlin (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seiko SKX007 Shark


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

PRS-18Q


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

cairoanan said:


>


Love this one! Looks great on nato

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Love this one! Looks great on nato
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Thanks bud!


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

7548









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Desk diver per say today
Staying with 6497 Ti man wind
Have a great day everyone 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

At home for the rest of the week.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still gong with the Tudor Pelagos but on a toxicnato today. 
Have a great day. B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

My vacation watch - black Orient Mako


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Still gong with the Tudor Pelagos but on a toxicnato today.
> Have a great day. B
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy your trip Brice!


----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

Tuna Tuesday


----------



## unixshrk (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

SARB day!









Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## socolinsky (May 8, 2015)

Blue Pelagos on canvas today.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ahoi M8'eys



Nomos that is

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Dressing up today with the DS-1









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for the "Scooby"


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


Brilliant shot

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Brilliant shot
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Thank you! Appreciate the compliment.


----------



## timwilso (Jan 8, 2016)

Just got my Magrette Moana


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Spent the day with this one...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Planet Ocean for a long day at the office.


----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)

Time to get back to studying...


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

socolinsky said:


> Blue Pelagos on canvas today.


Nice watch and that strap where did u get it?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Vintage diver chateau this evening. This one is running a bit late and the date / day quickest is broken. Needs a service badly. But i really like it!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Skinny Rogers said:


>


I get a feeling you are a brass/bronze fan!


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

VC for today....and probably all week.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Steinhart Bronze today
Have a great day all
Robert









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Have been busy (and sick) for last few days. Today I'm back with this Orient:









Thanks for watching.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

Orthos Blue&Orange for today


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Orca ob Steel


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Chronotac McQueen this morning









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Guilty of the gilt today.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Fatboi_ET said:


> I get a feeling you are a brass/bronze fan!


You are correct


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Just in ....... Obris Morgan Aegis on Kain heritage

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko skx009 for today


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

Blumo


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

View attachment 7622690


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Omega Seamaster LE "spectre"


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

image hosting site


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

Orient Ray


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Prometheus Manta Ray


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

View attachment 7623906
View attachment 7623906


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Citizen Prime on shark mesh. Its reminds me old time movie you all should know )


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*SeaDragon in the damn house!!!..................#Borealis #Strapcode #SuperEngineer2 #ORANGE























*


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Phantom
Have a good Thursday everyone 
Robert









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On BC rubber NATO









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

OM Aegis set to British Summer Time.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Steinhart GMT Black/Red


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

3rd day on my wrist...









Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

New Aegis









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Despite the ORCA line looking so great in so many different combos, at the end of the day the ORCA Dive and an Isofrane is pretty much perfection...




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## ciclismosam (Oct 14, 2014)

Another beautiful day with the Pelagos.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t1234 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

From Hirsch 








To Armida bracelet


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Ball Skindiver II on Hirsch Liberty


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I've been alternating since the doorbell rang and Mr. Fedex appeared a couple of hours ago.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> I've been alternating since the doorbell rang and Mr. Fedex appeared a couple of hours ago.
> 
> View attachment 7637922


Congrats! Wear them in good health. It is a lovely watch

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> Congrats! Wear them in good health. It is a lovely watch
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Thanks. I am in full agreement. A very long wait, but well worth it. Now I just need one in blue. |>


----------



## Me109 (Oct 2, 2012)

Cheap beer, beautiful seattle weather, and weirdly accurate Sun043..
View attachment 7638258


----------



## Angus2112 (Mar 8, 2016)

Actually a couple of days ago at work... slow getting them posted
View attachment 7638322
View attachment 7638330
View attachment 7638346


----------



## jerj (Mar 21, 2015)

On dish diving duty--desk's less glamorous little brother.
_
Once more again to murky depths...

_


----------



## jerj (Mar 21, 2015)

Angus2112 said:


> Actually a couple of days ago at work... slow getting them posted
> View attachment 7638322
> View attachment 7638330
> View attachment 7638346


First post! Welcome aboard Angus, glad to have you.

You may need to edit your post and re-attach the images for them to show, though. Seems like the forum has been having a few issues with attachments the past couple of weeks.

Looking forward to seeing your shots.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

jerj said:


> First post! Welcome aboard Angus, glad to have you.
> 
> You may need to edit your post and re-attach the images for them to show, though. Seems like the forum has been having a few issues with attachments the past couple of weeks.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your shots.


Images and url's cannot be posted till you have 5 posts.


----------



## Angus2112 (Mar 8, 2016)

Really 5 posts...


----------



## Angus2112 (Mar 8, 2016)

Seems like a strange rule


----------



## Angus2112 (Mar 8, 2016)

Must be a reason for it though


----------



## Angus2112 (Mar 8, 2016)

Perhaps to stop spamming?


----------



## Angus2112 (Mar 8, 2016)

Try again

View attachment 7639762


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Try 'go advanced' page Angus


----------



## Angus2112 (Mar 8, 2016)

Third time


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Really should be taking pics during the day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## im_your_huckleberry (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good Morning all,

Here is new watch that I got. Unfortunately seems to run out of power quickly when not worn. Made in 70s so expected.

Wrist shot:








And from roof of the office this early morning:








Thanks for watching.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

1st day of April. Happy Friday.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Making my rounds with this shot; put one of those Perlon straps on the red watch.


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Fortis B-42








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

Orthos


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Today the JR Aquascope won
Good day everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!! SKX007 Military Mod On New Canvas


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Pilot today thankfully it's Friday everybody have a good one look forward to the weekend









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## R2rs (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice combo - watch + strap



watchdaddy1 said:


> Ahoi M8'eys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

R2rs said:


> Nice combo - watch + strap


Thanks 
FYI it's the supplied strap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

T-hunter said:


>


Damn good photo John

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Benarus Moray 47 on Distefano "hand stitch" w' Maddog Torpedo buckle. HAGWE!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Damn good photo John
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thanks William, have a good weekend brother:-!


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Some beauties being posted today. Great and varied taste by all. This is what I have on this evening. Have it less than a week so you know the story..... it's top of of the wrist time list....for the moment.


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

NSG1Tausend said:


> Pilot today thankfully it's Friday everybody have a good one look forward to the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who makes this pilot?


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birchgrove (Nov 12, 2011)

Newest addition to the stable.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Freshly arrived...*


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

PAM Friday, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dial looks better with sunlight and I switched on Zulu


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Deep Blue DepthMeter on an Isofrane.


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Seiko ANANTA


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

windows print screen


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Switching up for Friday evening out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Almost quitting time


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Сраный Погода. Нет солнца, но по-прежнему жарко.

(****ty weather. No sun, but still hot.)


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

(Over-exposed cell phone pic, lol.)


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Awais Saif Ali Khatab (Apr 2, 2016)

Wearing a Meyers Fly Racer Automatic, to be honest I don't know much about the brand does anyone know on here???


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Sharkie on citizen bn0150 strap. I like that strap is 22mm and lugs 20mm. When I was taking pictures our cat (Scottish fold) was trying to catch sunbeams from watch crystal )


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

An Apple Watch Hermès


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice watches all
6309 today
Woke up to snow, in like a lamb out like a lion I suppose 
Have a good day
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cobra De Calibre On Canvas, HAGWE guys!!


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Always astonishing how smooth and exact my Zodiac Jet is running after over 50 years! And if I look as good when I'm that old I'm a happy man 

Have a nice weekend all!
Cheers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Wearing my Sinn 857 UTC on rubber today.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Just arrived yesterday. My first Oris!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Here is Seiko on new strap.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone using Tapatalk. Word inc.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Sinn 103 St Sa


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Daily Diver....









Bob


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

This one all day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good morning all,

No change today. I really like this setup, very comfortable.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWW Tatoskok On Canvas


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Bulova Precisionist 96B183 Wilton Chronograph for a Sunny Sunday here.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Same watch new day, still have snow,
but enjoying the weekend.
Have a great day all,
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Dagaz T II


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Greetings,

Steffe

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

DSSD on isofrane &#8230; nice combo!









Regards

Cesar


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for Orient Planet


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Go Jays!


----------



## B in NY (Jan 20, 2014)

Just finished my sons baptism day. Not a dive watch though. Yes that's snow on the ground in April (with 40 mph winds).


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Robotaz said:


>


Spectacular. |>


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Spectacular. |>


Thanks, bro. It's a favorite.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I wish all bronze watches cost this much. Can't find anything in the same price range.


----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)

Picked this up yesterday.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Festina today with me:









Thanks for watching.


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*G. Gerlach *_*Otago*_


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SDc again. Have a great week. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jacop Odgaard Vanggaard (Mar 10, 2016)

Came home today


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Jacop Odgaard Vanggaard said:


> View attachment 7675202
> Came home today


That's a rare beauty we do not see on the forums much anymore. Looks great, thank you for sharing.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

2500D on Perlon


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Happy Monday!



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Famous 4

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

supawabb said:


> That's a rare beauty we do not see on the forums much anymore. Looks great, thank you for sharing.


Agreed!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Tourbillion87 (May 28, 2013)




----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

Blumo


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Switching between two panerai for the casual day.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Again today


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

asrar.merchant said:


> http://www.thewatch.boutique


I wonder what all the other watches are?


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

CW Malvern MarkII Quartz.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Tonight I am wearing my Sinn U2 SDR.










Greetings,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Just picked this one up, and it was delivered today. (Marathon JSAR) Wow what a nice fu&^%(( watch.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Vratislavia V3 for me today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Eingram141 (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Fatboi_ET said:


> I wonder what all the other watches are?


All DAMASKO.

This is my trip to the DAMASKO HQ and factory.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

asrar.merchant said:


> All DAMASKO.
> 
> This is my trip to the DAMASKO HQ and factory.


Lucky bastard!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Received this funny Yellow Swiss Diver 2day on Tropic strap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> View attachment 7677970


Beautiful watch, I love the contrast of black bezel with white dial


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos to start the week, and more apple blossoms. I love this time of year!


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Jacop Odgaard Vanggaard (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi, well i can share some more pictures, this was a fast one, I do own the Orsa Monstrum too, it's not perfect, well nothing is perfect.


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Dagaz Cav 1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi there,

Today Hamilton on new strap. Was lucky to find a 22mm curved ends leather strap. Hamilton's space between lugs is 21mm. After bit of work strap fits nicely.

Here it is:









Thanks for watching.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I sent this to my friend to sample the Poseidon and it pushed him to get the black/yellow Poseidon preorder. That made my day. He was hesitant until he tried this one on last week.

I just got it back today.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Early morning wear- Squale 1545 GMT


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello guys! Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver One








Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

B&S strap. I prefer the bracelet.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3 On Mesh


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Finally found time to put this together. Picked up a dealer display case from the bay, add a white dial and hands from SK- watchparts, a 2824, finish it with a gray canvas strap from Holbens.
It has a nice 40's vintage theme .
Have a good day all









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Geckota K3 On Mesh


Is this the one you broke the crystal by accident?


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watches503 said:


>


I really love this one. Wish I could try one on. Should have jumped on preorder.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore my big crown Oris last night. This DrunkArtStrap leather works well with it IMHO. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watches503 said:


> I sent this to my friend to sample the Poseidon and it pushed him to get the black/yellow Poseidon preorder. That made my day. He was hesitant until he tried this one on last week.
> 
> I just got it back today.


Love it. Really like the color combo too.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Woke up with my bad knee hurting like a mofo, hoping the pain meds kick in soon. I really walk like a grandpa now 
Love wearing the SDc, it wears so much better now that I've removed the fliplock extension.

Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

775 on Ocean7 mesh. Have good one fellas!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## mmason (Feb 26, 2015)

Pro Trek today - choice for cycling to work!


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Just received OM Aegis blue with custom hands.


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Great watches guys! Got a vintage timex from '79 on my wrist today (ref: 28929)!










Have a good day, cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

OM Aegis.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wore my big crown Oris last night. This DrunkArtStrap leather works well with it IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great to me ?

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Geckota K3 On Mesh


Got your crystal fix, and your bezel painted. Looks great!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tmy said:


> Great watches guys! Got a vintage timex from '79 on my wrist today (ref: 28929)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really digging this one. What's the size?
Mvt still runs well?


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Samurai in the rain


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Breitling Superocean Heritage 42

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Back to the bracelet &#8230;









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Really digging this one. What's the size?
> Mvt still runs well?


Thank you, nice to hear!

It is 41mm with crown. Running fine! Timex seem to be duable 
here is another picture  https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/there-truly-no-love-timex-182065-131.html#post27331018


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

thejames1 said:


> Got your crystal fix, and your bezel painted. Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Thanks James! I got a new case with crystal from Gecko's, I switched movement and bezel on the new case... This time I was very careful with the crystal during pop up the bezel...


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Got my MKII Paradive back from Jack yesterday. Had the insert DLC coated for a more stealthy look.




























Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

cesar scarambone said:


> Back to the bracelet &#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch, but that calculator has caught my eye. Which model HP is that? I've got an HP-11c still.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

40mm Mido diver circa 2004/05


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Bored and stuck in traffic.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

VE; Ekranoplan on " vintage ammo".


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

No diver today, but I thought I would share some more spring pictures with what I am wearing.


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

I really like this one...


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm wearing my Shark Diver on rubber today, and I keep sniffing the vanilla scented strap. If someone walks into my office it's going to look awkward indeed.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Duward oceanic Aquastar tonight.
Quickest date is broken and needs a visit to the spa. But really diggin it









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good Morning everyone,

Here it is, no change since yesterday.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*CORSAIR IN THE HOUSE!!........#Bernhardt #1stGeneration #SwissETA















*


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Tool watch for the work day, never shy from dirt, water, mud and even some busted knuckle.

Will wear the same watch for a sales meeting with a full suit.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

triton military bronze on a leather strap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Back to the white OM Aegis today.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sinn 809 today. Very unconventional diver...low profile, white bezel, lume painted on the underside of the crystal. I love this "dressy diver"!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Moroz said:


> View attachment 7697578


A new diver moonwatch? :-d


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Aegis today by law of new watch )


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Just can't escape the Bay


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

amrvf said:


> A new diver moonwatch? :-d


Space diving!!


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

A Waltham for a wet Wednesday


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

Darth


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

MKII Graywater recently DLC coated by Jack.










Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Seiko SBDC003 just arrived...


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Tag Heuer CV201P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mailman came... I wanted this watch since 2 years, This Kalmar sit perfectly on my wrist.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sticking with the bracelet again today.


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

A little R and R for a rainy cold day



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice dpelle! Still have that awesome Aquis with blue sunray dial? 

This Edox on the Borealis strap today.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Heading out to "opine and imbibe" about the upcoming season... 
























I love this time of year...


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

DB 1000mm on Italian Rubber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sea dweller for me today and of course more spring flowers. The weekend is in sight!


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

New acquisition... just in from Beaterville!

Dumped the OEM rubber and dressed with the nato.

A tad larger than expected at 44mm bezel, but it'll work and not terribly concerning if I lose it like my Ray <sniff>


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

While it will never be mistaken for a PP or a JLC, This...










...*MOMENTUM *_Base-Layer_ is a terrific watch for the money.

These Canadians make an honest watch at an honest price.

I have two so far, and they won't be my last (unless I, you know, DIE or something).


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A little color for the B&W Pelagos. 
Have a great evening. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

Tisell Pilot Type A


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

amrvf said:


> A new diver moonwatch? :-d


of course! it goes with my water-proof shirt and jacket!


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> A little color for the B&W Pelagos.
> Have a great evening. B
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great


----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)

Turns out these things like the zulu.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Phantom In-flight










Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good Morning everyone,

Here it is, bit of a classic wear:









Thanks for watching.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

SOTC - https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/my-three-watch-collection-sotc-2016-a-3083762-2.html


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Yo Fellas, Binnacle BLACK in the Damn House!!!.........................#BERNHARDT #USA #BlackIsBeautiful
















*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 7708450
> 
> 
> View attachment 7708474
> ...


Love it!


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

New arrival. The Orient Monarch DD03002B.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Maranez


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

300 today
Need some colour for this dreary raining morning 
Have a good one all
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

A white morning with the Kalmar


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Sub at shanghai

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Beautiful spring day!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos on Drew's carbon black SBL strap. 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

A bit of orange to brighten up the day.....


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

OM Aegis again. Stuck in traffic a little )


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

RegularStormy said:


> Turns out these things like the zulu.


Wow! Yes they do


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New arrival. SBDC033 Blumo and I'm really liking this.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> New arrival. SBDC033 Blumo and I'm really liking this.


Be interested to hear your impressions vis-a-vis the Shogun. |>


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

New to me Squale Ceramica.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Be interested to hear your impressions vis-a-vis the Shogun. |>


I can see now why there is an ongoing Sumo versus Shogun comparison. They are both great watches and yet different. I love the unique Sumo case shape with the bezel being somewhat recessed, and yet I love the aggressive looking bezel, and the "sub" style case of the Shogun. Fit and finish I would say are equal. Same movement obviously. I can't stand a strap gap on a watch, and like to put them on rubber at times, so that is the reason I never considered the Sumo. The Crafter Blue rubber remedied that issue so I have one on the way. Also got this watch for basically close to the same price as the new Turtles. Those two factors pushed me over the edge. If you ask me right now is the Shogun worth twice what I got the Blumo for I'd have to say no. I love my Shogun and how it feels on the wrist with the lightness of the Titanium and it's a perfect Nato watch. I'm actually glad I have both to be honest. I've yet to size the Sumo bracelet and try that out, but right now the narrower 20mm lugs are not the issue I thought they might be. It really does match the watch case shape. I wanted a blue watch and this Seiko blue for me is incredible. I think I'm more smitten over the color right now. So if I was just starting out and had the option of buying a Sumo for under $400, would I buy the Shogun in the $700 range like I did. Knowing what I know now probably not, but I'm keeping both.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> I can see now why there is an ongoing Sumo versus Shogun comparison. They are both great watches and yet different. I love the unique Sumo case shape with the bezel being somewhat recessed, and yet I love the aggressive looking bezel, and the "sub" style case of the Shogun. Fit and finish I would say are equal. Same movement obviously. I can't stand a strap gap on a watch, and like to put them on rubber at times, so that is the reason I never considered the Sumo. The Crafter Blue rubber remedied that issue so I have one on the way. Also got this watch for basically close to the same price as the new Turtles. Those two factors pushed me over the edge. If you ask me right now is the Shogun worth twice what I got the Blumo for I'd have to say no. I love my Shogun and how it feels on the wrist with the lightness of the Titanium and it's a perfect Nato watch. I'm actually glad I have both to be honest. I've yet to size the Sumo bracelet and try that out, but right now the narrower 20mm lugs are not the issue I thought they might be. It really does match the watch case shape. I wanted a blue watch and this Seiko blue for me is incredible. I think I'm more smitten over the color right now. So if I was just starting out and had the option of buying a Sumo for under $400, would I buy the Shogun in the $700 range like I did. Knowing what I know now probably not, but I'm keeping both.


Thanks for your feedback.

This part is word, lol. |>

"Knowing what I know now probably not, but I'm keeping both."


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Retro cheapie day


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Black Bay Red kind of day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## casavova007 (Dec 23, 2010)

It's so sunny in Florida


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Overseas today with some budding spring flowers.


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Snowing today. Waiting rather impatiently for spring.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## AT1984 (May 28, 2015)

SKX173, Murphy Bezel, and a Dragon Shroud.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Citizen Promaster on NATO tonight. Simple. Cheap. Dependable. Grab & Go. Glad I ended up keeping it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Overseas today with some budding spring flowers.


Beautiful
Classy
Haute Horlogerie.

Wow.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Beautiful
> Classy
> Haute Horlogerie.
> 
> Wow.


Thank you Brice! I hope to see you at our gtg this month.


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Just arrived - the only one of these you will see...
Marathon TSAR IDF SF


Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

^ that's a very cool Marathon.


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Ocean 1 black


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

I am crushing hard for the Pelagos. And the cherry blossoms.


Spunwell said:


> Pelagos to start the week, and more apple blossoms. I love this time of year!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Lagunare Pale Yellow dial Horween strap.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

A quick change for some Sinn on Friday.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

I have a few dive watches but have never been diving in my life! 
Heck I cannot even swim to my utter shame!  
Putting things right and starting swimming lessons tonight. 
My Armida A1 42mm will keep me company.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*ORANGE BINNACLE IN THE HOUSE!!............#Bernhardt #USA #Miyota





























*


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Blue Aegis with blue Nato for Friday. Drives under the bridge and had chance to snap lume.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!!! SKX007 MKII Type II Mod


----------



## femto (Dec 14, 2015)

Everything 'Green' today!










Heavily modded Vostok Amphibia, I switched only the bezel.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Orient Blue Ray today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Alpina Alpiner4 GMT on DrunkArtStraps canvas. I am still very much enjoying this beauty, equipped with a in-house GMT module, and a nicely finished case that has very sexy polished champfers  the charcoal dial with beautiful applied markets also draws me in each time I look at it. Love how it reflects the light.

TGIF.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Have a great weekend, guys!


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

switched to maranez


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day two of the Blumo honeymoon. I really didn't expect to like this watch as much as I do. Have a good weekend!


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Such a beauty...lovely !!!!


Radar1 said:


> Have a great weekend, guys!
> 
> View attachment 7721922


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## RNLAF (Aug 11, 2014)

Soon I hope to get a Scurfa Diver One Silicon so that my Rangeman can take a break.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

SINNful Friday 103 Arktis










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

No diver today, had to give the Hammy some love

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Busy Friday 
Late to the party
Have a great day everyone 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

I'll never get tired of this one...


----------



## Lotica48 (Dec 12, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Taniwha Ururoa on Kickstarter right now.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

New bracelet for an old watch...


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

PAM Friday, it's a little cool here, but feels nice. Have a greater weekend everyone!


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Switch to Scuba Dude. Love the no date version. Don't need to worry about adjusting the date.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally the weekend 
Going with the Baltic Shield on canvas. 
TGIF

B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Finally the weekend
> Going with the Baltic Shield on canvas.
> TGIF
> 
> ...


I love those Baltic Shields! I have got to get one!


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

That_Turtle said:


>


Nice looking combo. Im serious considering this ceramic bezel SMP for my 40 yo birthday.

May I ask what is this perlon strap? Its looks different than like "plastic" one I got.


----------



## TAYLORPACIFIC (Dec 19, 2015)

My Seiko SKA369P1 Pepsi


----------



## TAYLORPACIFIC (Dec 19, 2015)

Sorry, better pic


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pencey Prep (Apr 9, 2016)

Wearing it now but I took this photo a few weeks back when I first bought it.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Brought the pirahna out for the weekend.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

F71 63 today at work
Enjoy your day where ever you are 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Finally arrived today, Seiko SNZF11, aka White Sea Urchin, also aka Mini Sumo.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar for today... Spas, massage 7-course Dinner with my wife.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Saturay


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Rooting around the watch box today...


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos on Art's first weathered canvas proto. 
I really love the Pelagos on canvas and grey NATO. Anything else is just meh...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Kalmar for today... Spas, massage 7-course Dinner with my wife.


Sounds like an awesome date!! 
Profites bien mon ami


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

Diving into some pizza with the skx


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Black bay for the day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Third day in a row. Haven't done that with any watch for a while.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

stingx said:


>


What watch is this?


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

Wearing this one for the whole weekend  |>


----------



## Lotica48 (Dec 12, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Italian Shark on Italian Rubber.Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Still with this



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

dpelle said:


> Still with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As well you should be. Haha. Great piece!


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

DeskDiver009 said:


> As well you should be. Haha. Great piece!


Thanks, my friend!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Relaxing after the days labour with a good friend, good beer and good watch.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

rosborn said:


> What watch is this?


It's an older model Elgin Treasure with Swiss Quartz movement.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

stingx said:


> It's an older model Elgin Treasure with Swiss Quartz movement.


Interesting because this is what came through in a WUS email announcing your response to my innocent question:

"With the proliferation of smart phones this should be easy. What are you wearing this second? Take out your phone and snap a pic and post it right now. Nova Scotia time : 0926 hours as I type... [img] 200M WR, close enough! Well since I just snapped and posted (EDT, Toronto) for today's WRUW here you go! [img] Cheers, HBL 06:30 on Vancouver Island. I'm wearing a housecoat, sipping coffee and ... "

I wonder why there is a discrepancy between the response that showed up in my email and the response that appeared on the forum?


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

A6
Cold Sunday
But it can get warmer, and it will 
Have a great day all
Robert









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Newly acquired Crossfire. Phenomenal piece and huge bang for buck

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Orient Monarch DD03002B.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Still rocking the sub on business trip, coming home tomorrow night.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Superocean heritage 42

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Sunday for me with the PVD Startimer Big Date chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas!
#AlpinaPower 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Blue sky Dial under superdome!


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

New beater


----------



## jerj (Mar 21, 2015)

Had a chance to take this under water today.

Unfortunately that water was in the form of snow.









Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Evening switch. 
Armida A1 42mm.


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

OB Aegis on toxic nato. Very comfortable - I forget I have a watch on my wrist


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Deep grill diving.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## spazthecat (Feb 28, 2012)

Delfin on a Tudor Ranger bracelet. I actually really like it with the straight end links.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

More of the same.

I tried to capture the matte of the dial

All the best,










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Typhoon TII


----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)

Very nice Prometheus! I have to say, I am thoroughly impressed by this micro brand!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## opusx (May 30, 2008)

Armand Nicolet Regulator for me










Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi there all,

So I'm starting week with this little beauty:









Thanks for watching.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Later in the day, my afternoon watch, Squale GMT Black/Blue


----------



## d4rk89 (Feb 18, 2016)

Not a diver today


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Yo Fellas, Binnacle BLACK back in da House!!!..............#BERNHARDT #USA #BlackIsBeautiful #PVD





























*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor blue sub to begin the work week. 
Have a great day. B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

Mooonster


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Last day to work then a couple days off 
Sticking with the A6
Have a good day 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Found this one in the mail. I love the ceramic Bezel


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## blkspeed3071 (Oct 9, 2015)

Back in the rotation


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> Found this one in the mail. I love the ceramic Bezel


Good God that sh*t is hot!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crezo said:


> Good God that sh*t is hot!!


Thanks man!!

Envoyé de mon SGH-I747M en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Brought both with me to work 😀









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards

Cesar


----------



## Jax (Oct 22, 2009)

The first dive watch I've owned in quite a while.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

1watchaholic said:


>


Nice great white!


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Still running a mere +2 seconds a day after nearly a week on the wrist. Man I love this watch. #blumonday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's been a Tudor kinda day for me 


















The Pelagos shines on canvas IMHO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)

Helm Vanuatu - great watch for the price!


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's been a Tudor kinda day for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw that pic on ig. Love the Allen Edmonds.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

steadyrock said:


> Saw that pic on ig. Love the Allen Edmonds.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. These are especially nice. Love the calf leather they use on the independence series.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Love my PO


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Back to the Black Bay today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Evening switch!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Wonderful combo!


Jax said:


> The first dive watch I've owned in quite a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Schalosch (Jul 12, 2012)

AT on suede, not exactly 'ready for dive' but hey...


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

For a wet morning... 
Seiko Solar Diver Chronograph SSC019P1.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## CaveMan666 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with Kronos K300


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Tool watch with a suit today! I'm loving it insofar

Happy Tuesday friends!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Typhoon for day off
Have a great day 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1 bronze on stingray shoes w' Maddog buckle.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still with the TUDOR Pelagos but on a whiskey Horween leather with grey stitching Art made for my Alpina some time ago. 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jax (Oct 22, 2009)

That_Turtle said:


> Wonderful combo!


Thanks!
First change will be the strap -it is way too long. I'm thinking mesh and maybe a black shell cordovan for dressier occasions. For now it's on a simple black Bonetto Cinturini.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Limes Endurance.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Love this little guy


----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

Tuna Tuesday


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

This morning 









This evening 









Thanks for watching

iPhone using Tapatalk. Word inc.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Today wearing Alpha GMT coke bezel


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

The same watch that I've been regularly wearing since... well essentially I joined this place. I'm sure there are more pictures of it in this thread. My Doxa 1000T Project Aware. One of the only watches that I've stuck with. And, now, one of only two in the rotation. (Looking for a third, though).


----------



## Lotica48 (Dec 12, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This Invicta mod today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

New arrival!!!! Purchase this last week and arrived today. Comes with the Black Rubber OEM but for a watch this beautiful brown is the way to go!!!!

Breitling SuperOcean Steelfish Super X-plus with the Blue dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Old Poljot Military for the evening


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Evening yard-diving


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Best lume out of all of my watches...


----------



## Jutt (May 4, 2007)




----------



## Glockcubed (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Evening switch to the Phantom. 
Full review on my blog!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Track40 (Sep 28, 2010)

GPW-1000RAF-1AJF


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Time is Relative.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

_*
#A7 #OpeningDayWatch

*_


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Newly installed sapphire on my Titanium Skyhawk.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on canvas. Still loving this one and it's been 8 months... A record 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## CaveMan666 (Apr 12, 2016)

Desk diving With Helson shark diver today..... ;-)b-)b-)


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing this Seiko SNZF11 which quickly became my daily watch.


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Evening switch to the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on canvas. Still loving this one and it's been 8 months... A record
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My friend the strap is fantastic!!! could you tell me many information?

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On new shoes, a 60's red marine nationale strap by @erikasoriginals (instagram)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaveMan666 (Apr 12, 2016)

My "badass" Watch... b-) U-BOAT classico tungsteno 53mm, chronograph. b-)b-)b-);-)


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Rolex Sub kind of day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

The black one today.


----------



## CaveMan666 (Apr 12, 2016)

My "badass" watch. b-) U-boat classico tungsteno 53mm chronograph. ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Alpiner4 GMT on Art's canvas today 
Have a great day.
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Oris for today









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Helgray Silverstone today!

















Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

BronzeMoSent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I will "tri" to put a "dent" into Wednesday, with this watch. 








/I'll show myself out


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards

Cesar


----------



## Lotica48 (Dec 12, 2015)

hump day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

New arrived, Orsa Monstrum 300m


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Did some fine tuning to my newly installed kitchen with my blue Aegis.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## zzgixxer (Sep 6, 2015)

hi guys....I just got my watch back from the shop.....cleaned up and tuned up. I hope my pictures come out....three pictures with different digital display to show it is working....yeah baby.... I feel complete again. pictures before and after.
and thank you every one for helping with links, thoughts and motivation to keep and service my watch, all worth it.
pictures before and after.


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Lays perfect on the wrist


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

My trusty SKX013


----------



## slaterbj (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Il Monstro


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> New arrived, Orsa Monstrum 300m


You've been on a buying spree?!  
Love the domed crystal.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Home time


----------



## maxroach512 (Jan 15, 2014)

Maratac Mid-Pilot on Suigeneric strap


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Evening switch to the Chateau diver. The set bridge is broken so I'm living with it no day date setting. I don't really care









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Same as last Thursday, but now the flowers have started to bloom. I hope everyone has had a great humpday.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fatboi_ET said:


> You've been on a buying spree?!
> Love the domed crystal.


Thanks man! "Buy" button still on


----------



## Jax (Oct 22, 2009)

Just put my blue Oris Divers Sixty Five on mesh.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I went with the Baltic Shield on canvas for the evening. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Nikk.J (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

1521


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

300 T today beautiful sunny morning going to be just a beautiful day
Wishing everyone a good Thursday wherever you are
Robert









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with Orsa Monstrum


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

7 interviews, 4 meetings and few hundred emails on the schedule today.

Have a great day 
Brice




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

Got this on today,


----------



## CaveMan666 (Apr 12, 2016)

longines Hydro Conquest together With a hvitegold Chain.






to big compeared to the watch.


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

I was seriously considering selling this until I put it on the Staib Mesh, now it's one of my favourites in the watch box.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

PO ready for hardcore paperwork.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Bringing some color into life. ☺ Sinn U2 SDR.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

CaveMan666 said:


> longines Hydro Conquest together With a hvitegold Chain.
> View attachment 7788314
> to big compeared to the watch.


Holy smokes! That poor Longines is going to be thrashed by the end of the day!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

I don't wear this enough.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New Blumo on a Crafter Blue fitted black rubber. This is a really great strap made for this watch.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Still with the Seiko SSC019P1.


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


What strap is this?


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

RocketHurricane said:


> What strap is this?












Hadley Roma Kevlar. 
I have a 24mm 1 for sale here on the forum

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Sharkie today. Today is sunny day and once get back inside sharkie shines bright. Best lume I ever seen.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sea-Dweller today, still cool enough for a leather strap.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

MDV106 on a "Bond" NATO.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relojlover (May 17, 2015)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Been the staple recently, haven't found a good reason to take it off. That and I sold a good portion of the stable to get it, so I'm a little low on volume.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Landeron Compressor today for me!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Gramps' Omega Vintage Seamaster chrono 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Gramps' Omega Vintage Seamaster chrono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the X times awesome watch!


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay getting sun kissed


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Vintage Clebar



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> For the X times awesome watch!


Thank you so much. My late granddad thanks you too.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Well this one was waiting for me when I got home so I guess I'll be double-wristing tonight 

That blue dial is gorgeous, well done Hexa!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Well this one was waiting for me when I got home so I guess I'll be double-wristing tonight
> 
> That blue dial is gorgeous, well done Hexa!
> 
> ...


Love it! Well done Sir

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Forgot about this pic from South Beach. Great Watch!


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good morning all,

Here is the the favourite one. On new bracelet with curved end to fit case bit better.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Nearly the weekend!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!! 007 MK II Mod


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Yo, We got a OG Corsair in da house!!.........#Bernhardt #SwissETA





























*


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF !
Loving my new Hexa Osprey with its gorgeous blue dial and matte ceramic bezel. Pics can't do the dial justice. 
Have a great Friday. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 on a Sunny,spring Friday


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

T-ii Typhoon


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Long neglected piece worn today










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

1200 SR
Have a good day everyone!
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Alpha explorer on a cincystrapworks nato!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ti today



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

At work today, so I am wearing


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Seemed appropriate given all the recent re-buzz. Have a great weekend folks!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This again today. TGIF!


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Brought out my Longines Hydroconquest on a NATO today


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Stolas Harbormaster; Gennaker w' Maddog CF buckle. HAGWE!


----------



## nirvana996 (Dec 4, 2007)

nice looking diver!!


----------



## nirvana996 (Dec 4, 2007)

nice tuna!!


----------



## nirvana996 (Dec 4, 2007)

very nice....is that the original band..?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

nirvana996 said:


> nice looking diver!!





nirvana996 said:


> nice tuna!!





nirvana996 said:


> very nice....is that the original band..?


You might want to quote the posts you're referring to. Otherwise it just looks like you're trying to pad your post count.


----------



## nirvana996 (Dec 4, 2007)

very nice watch!!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

PAM Friday, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Fatboi_ET said:


> Nearly the weekend!


Quick pic of my evening switch post swimming lesson number 2. I actually managed to swim (albeit not perfectly) without any floats! My word it felt like an achievement!!! 
Celebrated by shoving down a load of delicious food down my gob and washed it down with a lovely pint of stout....It's the little things in life I tell thee...


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Evening switch!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Just got my new scurfa. Love it.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

What a coincidence. I'm wearing my Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel.







​


----------



## drdunc (Jan 24, 2016)

Squale GMT Ceramica....on leather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Waiting at Heathrow Airport


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

H2O Kalmar II


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Getting the convertible out today. Cannot wait!

Edit - Hmmm, can't see my own pic. Tapatalk...


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

dEUS77 said:


> View attachment 7810402
> 
> 
> View attachment 7810410
> ...


Wow! Beautiful scenery. Where is this?


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

With the lovely Mrs for some


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Fatboi_ET said:


> Wow! Beautiful scenery. Where is this?




Monte Conero (Ancona) 

Inviato dal mio XT1032 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On the left, extremely comfortable combo, totally forget you have it on...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

dEUS77 said:


> Monte Conero (Ancona)
> 
> Inviato dal mio XT1032 utilizzando Tapatalk


It's gorgeous!


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Fatboi_ET said:


> It's gorgeous!


Yep, it's a very nice place, and photogienic


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

dEUS77 said:


> Monte Conero (Ancona)


tutto bello... :roll: ...tranne l'orologio! :-d ;-)


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

amrvf said:


> tutto bello... :roll: ...tranne l'orologio! :-d ;-)


Hehe però il quarzone non si lamenta delle vibrazioni della moto


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Vintage Timex today 
Good playoffs weekend everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

dEUS77 said:


> Hehe però il quarzone non si lamenta delle vibrazioni della moto


sure, very good for enduro-bike! :-!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Monster action.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

7548 700c


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

New bezel with insert freshly installed on this military 007


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Couldn't take the Osprey off this morning. 
Sexy blue 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Couldn't take the Osprey off this morning.
> Sexy blue
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That's a terrific shade of blue. Looks great!


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Scurfa for soccer practice with the kids this morning.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

erikclabaugh said:


> Scurfa for soccer practice with the kids this morning.


Great shot


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## CaveMan666 (Apr 12, 2016)

Longines hydroconquest 41mm


----------



## usfpaul82 (May 7, 2013)

Tudor 94010


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Citizen Prime on flatten mesh. Mesh is most comfortable bracelet imho.


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Change!


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Breitling Superocean Heritage


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Zenton on stingray shoes.


----------



## slaterbj (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Out on the lake today.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

'Sup, G?


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Kontiki


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

007 this morning for a truck scrub.










16710 this evening for dinner after a movie.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## ngtung.le (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

This for an early sunday morning and before bedtime at 3am.



















Over and out zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Great uniform patina so far...


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Back to the CW. 
LOVE the convenience of Quartz! 
Happy Sabbath y'all.


----------



## CaveMan666 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sundayfunday walk in the Woods.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with this one today, Have a great Sunday!


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Citizen NY2300 today


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

A little slice of Canada...


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Bulova Precisionist... Screw down crown so I'm counting it as a diver.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## little_w (Jan 21, 2009)

The weather has been extraordinarily beautiful here in the cloudy, rainy England. That really called for a trip to the seaside and... Seiko Monster.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Steiny OVM day









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore the Pelagos to go on a 6.5mile trail hike with my pups on this beautiful 75F Sunny Sunday  good times!



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Sub no date 2015.


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## The0retical (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Today still Citizen Prime. Left it in the vehicle while riding my dirtbike during small local racing.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## pdh5625 (Nov 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Omega Seamaster 300 LE "Spectre"


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Wore my trusty Tag link today while planting, mulching etc. with the wife. Glad that's over!


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 7823122


a camo helmet would be perfect.


----------



## drdunc (Jan 24, 2016)

Just arrived....329...took bracelet off as I need to adjust at home...leather on.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

P

Aquis DLC


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Helson Shark


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

PO with some unbelievable rain today


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

my boy, already teenager (sixteen years old)


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

G Gerlach Otago on it's original strap.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## CaveMan666 (Apr 12, 2016)

Deskdiving today. Hate the days i have to do Office work. But it has to be done.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett DWP


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

6309
Great weekend , lovely weather for this week , so they say
Have a good one 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos on toxicnato to start the week. 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

steinhart triton military bronze


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Prime on navy/white NATO


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tudor Pelagos on toxicnato to start the week.
> Have a great day.
> B
> 
> ...


Your posts are really making me want a Pelagos!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Apr 26, 2009)

sarb 017

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Back with the 013 on the lovely, warm Spring Monday morning. Cheers all.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Spent the weekend with this one...





Regards

Cesar


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun on a vintage olive drab canvas Drunkartstrap.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yobokies Beads of Rice


----------



## 808static (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Was at the beach yesterday was tired and slept with this one!









Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

o|o| how to delete?


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Switched back to rubber strap









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdh5625 (Nov 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Switching it up a little



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Invicta "Pepsi Scuba". It's a great watch... Seriously. xD


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos to start the week, and the first day this spring the temperature got to 80F.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> Invicta "Pepsi Scuba". It's a great watch... Seriously. xD


Nice looking Invicta


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

castlk said:


>


What model invicta is this? I want to find some more info on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

Invicta Reserve Pro Diver 1543

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Tried a new composite strap on my scurfa.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neeko (Nov 21, 2012)

My Certina DS Blue Ribbon with a different strap, perfect for the summer.


----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)

Helm Vanuatu - rapidly becoming a favourite


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

maccasvanquish said:


> Tried a new composite strap on my scurfa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice combo! What strap is that?


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Paul Ramon said:


> Nice combo! What strap is that?


It's a 'Maratac composite elite' I really like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)

my 8 yo PRC200


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Summer is coming )


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Some busy time lately, so rare updates. Equally today I did found some time to show off this. I know perhaps this is not the best threat, but I only share here so please forgive me.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*OCEAN7 IN THE HOUSE!!!!.......#MeteorTitanuim #DLC #SwissETA #Isofrane #QuicknDirty






























*


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> Invicta "Pepsi Scuba". It's a great watch... Seriously. xD


It looks good


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Neeko said:


> My Certina DS Blue Ribbon with a different strap, perfect for the summer.


What does the little button at 10 o'clock do?


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Fatboi_ET said:


> It looks good


Thanks ET...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Remora II


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

scout sniper from borealis


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

New insert for the Dude


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

First day back to work after the big floods. (Sorry about the wrong date!)


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Gotta go with the new kid on the block. +2 seconds over the past 19 hours. Yes, I need to fiddle with date but didn't want to take a chance on messing up my accuracy testing.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DeskDiver009 said:


> Your posts are really making me want a Pelagos!


Oops! Sorry 

Well I'm not gonna make things easier then I'm afraid ;-)

Today is the Pelagos again but on a new ToxicRooroo  nato that suits it perfectly. Love that it's thin yet tough to support a substantial watch, plus the texture is cool. 
Have a great day 
B


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Phantom today
Have a good one everyone
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> Gotta go with the new kid on the block. +2 seconds over the past 19 hours. Yes, I need to fiddle with date but didn't want to take a chance on messing up my accuracy testing.
> 
> View attachment 7844346


Mine has been super accurate too. I think it was like 3-4 seconds fast the first 3 days


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NSG1Tausend said:


> Phantom today
> Have a good one everyone
> Robt
> 
> ...


I really like these, was looking at one with the white/offwhite dial. How do you like it? Is it well made? Any concerns?


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## bjdean16 (Oct 28, 2013)

MM300










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaveMan666 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oops! Sorry
> 
> Well I'm not gonna make things easier then I'm afraid ;-)
> 
> ...


Oh I know. It gets worse. I was looking at them on Instagram and found your page there too. Needless to say I'm following and the pelagos moved up to the on deck circle as my next purchase.


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Just bought this one second hand from Todd at Brady Straps (great guy to deal with) and I'm really digging it. Lots of value for the money and plenty of nice details. Hard to beat if you're looking for a nice inexpensive beater.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 7838306


I Love the Baltic Shield! Im thinking this might be my next dive watch purchase, and this is the color I want to, the grey dial with yellow seconds hand. can you let me know how you like it? what your thoughts and impressions of it are?
thanks!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Orient Ray II


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

erikclabaugh said:


> Just bought this one second hand from Todd at Brady Straps (great guy to deal with) and I'm really digging it. Lots of value for the money and plenty of nice details. Hard to beat if you're looking for a nice inexpensive beater.


I agree, and that creamy white dial is absolutely stunning.


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Smp 300m on a beautiful day while learning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

PO on drunkart weathered canvas from yesterday and still wearing it today


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

PowerChucker said:


> I Love the Baltic Shield! Im thinking this might be my next dive watch purchase, and this is the color I want to, the grey dial with yellow seconds hand. can you let me know how you like it? what your thoughts and impressions of it are?
> thanks!


I definitely consider it a keeper, one of my core watches. It's feels very solid in construction, it's accurate, a size that most wrists can wear comfortably, and looks great. The sunburst effect on the dial is amazing, doesn't come through sometimes in pics. It's just a great bargain all around


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks to WUS member Laughinggull for this beautiful Tuna!


----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Doing some 'homework' in French !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I just received this old Orient Diver


----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Crazy week so far, the blue is calming










Happy Tuesday

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Modded MKII Paradive.










Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


>


Sweet mother of watches....that's a beaut!!!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sweet mother of watches....that's a beaut!!!


Thanks  No edits on the pic either.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Paul Ramon said:


> I definitely consider it a keeper, one of my core watches. It's feels very solid in construction, it's accurate, a size that most wrists can wear comfortably, and looks great. The sunburst effect on the dial is amazing, doesn't come through sometimes in pics. It's just a great bargain all around


thanks for the info! I really want one bad now!


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Orient Poseidon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dhillon said:


> View attachment 7847466
> 
> 
> View attachment 7847474


Beautiful watch and great combo


----------



## Jon Vance (Apr 18, 2016)

Halios Delfin PVD


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

COUPET said:


> Doing some 'homework' in French !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Photo très marrante, Greg !

A very funny pic, mate !


----------



## Sushigaijin (May 21, 2014)

Finally got photoshop installed after my last computer exploded.

Wearing this one today - it took me a while to decide if I wanted it - I knew I wanted a sub but I also have my eye on at least a dozen other watches. It was the age-old question: buy one that you like, or buy three or four less expensive ones for the same coin. I'm very glad I didn't get a brand new black sub because I'm already bored by the hands and dial, which are beautiful and iconic, but almost too familiar. I would have done better with a vintage sub if I went the black route. The green is really outstanding and the sunburst is awesome. The bracelet is amazing too.


----------



## maxbaris (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Desk diving today with the Explorer 2 on this bright gorgeous day!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Airdiver:









There aren't many you can see THROUGH:


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

COUPET said:


> Doing some 'homework' in French !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dis donc, ça n'a pas l'air facile! Qu'etudies tu?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hexa Osprey on Art's charcoal canvas.
That dial ...[SMILING FACE WITH HEART-SHAPED EYES]



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dhillon said:


> View attachment 7847466
> 
> 
> View attachment 7847474


That's an awesome watch and great proportions. I had the SS version of the 1500. His first proprietary case iirc vs the prior Fricker case like the Eintausend and Nautilus 500?


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Dis donc, ça n'a pas l'air facile! Qu'etudies tu?


What a beauty!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Black Sumo on orange strap (Crafter Blue)


----------



## drdunc (Jan 24, 2016)

Really hard to take this off at the moment....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Sixty-Five


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Onward through the fog


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

my first good watch, 21 years and not to feel them! :-!


----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Dis donc, ça n'a pas l'air facile! Qu'etudies tu?


Doing a 2 day training course with Olympic Lyonnais ( the pro football club here in Lyon), specific Goalkeeping training. It's the template for an exercise that I have to present on Thursday. Should be fun!


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

This birthday gift is with me today:









Thanks for watching.


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Copeau said:


> Photo très marrante, Greg !
> 
> A very funny pic, mate !


Well spotted for my user name! Allez L'OL


----------



## MaxMeridian (Jul 30, 2015)

Archimede SportTaucher


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

It wasn't very difficult... Et puis je suis un gone, alors...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Steinhart Bronze
Have a super day, getting closer to summer weather, shorts, t shirts, sandals, - yes!
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

At the Porto Airport.


----------



## CaveMan666 (Apr 12, 2016)

IWC Pilot chrono top gun miramar today.b-)


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

590


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

maranez rawai


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Rolex Sub and Camo socks. Why not?!?


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Copeau said:


> It wasn't very difficult... Et puis je suis un gone, alors...


Excellent! Bonjour Fellow Gone!

Je passe la deuxième journée au centre demain. J'entretien les gardiens de but à Limonest.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor sub today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy hump day!


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Aggie88 said:


> Happy hump day!


Have no idea what this Sinn is, but it is sweet!


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

NSG1Tausend said:


> Steinhart Bronze
> Have a super day, getting closer to summer weather, shorts, t shirts, sandals, - yes!
> Robt
> 
> ...


Hopefully not the socks and sandal combo


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Ukraine forever! :-!



vladg said:


> Summer is coming )


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon. 
-Austin


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

It's the discontinued Sinn 809. I purchased the watch from the German version of Ebay. It is very unique with the white bezel and the lume / indices painted on the underside of the crystal. She's a beauty I must say!


RomeoT said:


> Have no idea what this Sinn is, but it is sweet!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Lotica48 (Dec 12, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène prototype.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Blumo on a Crafter Blue rubber.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Beautiful! But I think you need to buy a nice Ball Fireman Storm Chaser Chrono to go with it! lol


ViperGuy said:


> Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.
> -Austin


----------



## OrlandoMike (Nov 20, 2013)

Omega Seamaster Professional


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you!



Aggie88 said:


> Beautiful! But I think you need to buy a nice Ball Fireman Storm Chaser Chrono to go with it! lol


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Vintage Duward Aquastar Oceanic today.









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

Back on the bracelet today!


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Modded Skx171


----------



## ngtung.le (Dec 9, 2014)

Going to school with this


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Back from the pub with the dog and the missus to a killer sunset!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am going with the Hexa Osprey again tonight. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

My long-neglected Vostok on a nato.


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Put the new Bracelet on the "Cousteau" today....:-!
Arrived this morning from the IWC Boutique in Texas.....

LOVE IT!!

Bob


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Kon'nichiwa! Cloudy and overcast in Tokyo!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

VC for a long day at work


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

Fresh caught, right from the oceans of Japan.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon. 
-Austin


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## drdunc (Jan 24, 2016)

Thursday evening.....home shortly and a long weekend ahead.
Heritage Chrono today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

OooooooooOooooooooMmmmmmmm. Orient Orange Mako


----------



## CaveMan666 (Apr 12, 2016)

A cheap german watch today. Aeromatic 1912 Automatic With Powerreserve. Okej watch for the cheap price.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Danny T said:


>


Stunning dial, beautiful watch Danny!


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Smiths
Have a good Thursday all
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Zodiac Jet Aeronaut in black&white on a rainy day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

isn't a diver but today it's his turn









......ooooopppps! :-d

turn!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Steiny today


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Vintage orange Dugena Submersible dive watch


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

My trusty Orient


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Alpiner4 GMT on Art's terra brown canvas. 
Have a great day. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

chrono today for briefings and meetings, looking forward to a short stop at the pub on my way home.

(oops, that's a huge photo...)


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Tag Carrera CV201P for me today


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Tudor


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Yesterday afternoon (The light caught the Omega logo on the crystal nicely.):










Today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

vintage seiko day:


----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

Quick and dirty shot of my AD BS300 day one. Thoroughly impressed with build and quality


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Obris Morgan Aegis today.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Lew & Huey Orthos


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Tuna on a custom gasgasbones strap for me today.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## commodore665 (Apr 6, 2016)

Seiko 5









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Watches Näcken Modern prototype

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon. 
-Austin


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Vintage Vulcain on BC rubber.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Tudor Oyster Prince today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

An OVMv1 arrived today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Baltic Shield on canvas for the evening. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

6309-7290


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Tried it on the bracelet but no time to size it so onto the rubber.


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

Halios Tropik B for me

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ngtung.le (Dec 9, 2014)

zed073 said:


> Tried it on the bracelet but no time to size it so onto the rubber.


Can I ask what model is it, sir? Really fall in love with the dial color and the lime


----------



## ngtung.le (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

It's a HEXA Osprey.
Yes the dial colour is stunning and in sunlight it is spectacular.
Cheers.



ngtung.le said:


> Can I ask what model is it, sir? Really fall in love with the dial color and the lime


----------



## ngtung.le (Dec 9, 2014)

zed073 said:


> It's a HEXA Osprey.
> Yes the dial colour is stunning and in sunlight it is spectacular.
> Cheers.


Thank you veryy much, sir. I really love it


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

zed073 said:


> Tried it on the bracelet but no time to size it so onto the rubber.


Is that the one that was on sale a couple weeks back?

Looks like a grey bezel... Looks black on their website.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

Really really loving this one.










I think I'm inspired to start focusing my diver collection on pieces that are vintage inspired homages. I think a skin diver would do well next to this and my magrette moana vintage.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Leekster said:


> Is that the one that was on sale a couple weeks back?
> 
> Looks like a grey bezel... Looks black on their website.
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Matte ceramic black looks grey at times. Hexa was selling them on eBay at discounted price over the last week.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Matte ceramic black looks grey at times. Hexa was selling them on eBay at discounted price over the last week.


Heck of a lot of watch for the money.

Good thing I listened to the enablers.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## CaveMan666 (Apr 12, 2016)

''
IWC pilot top gun miramar today.. I love this watch..


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Sharkie today.


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Orient M Force Beast EL06001H.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF !

#PilotFriday with one of my favorite, the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on Art's weathered blue canvas. 
Have a great day!
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Breil 30m for me today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TGIF!!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah, I *know*. "Hey you, step away from the blue Hexa already".


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Skinny Rogers said:


>


Nicely framed shot.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> Nicely framed shot.


Haha I like what you did there...


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Got the big dog on today!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Longines Hydroconquest on a navy and white nato strap


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Your Seamaster is amazing, Greg !

Omega for me too :










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Shred2001 (Jul 25, 2013)

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 7878130


Beautiful.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Wearing my Sinn 103 St. on a black Hirsch Rally strap.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

prometheus piranha on a mesh


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Wrong thread, sorry.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue this afternoon, HAGWE!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> I like the idea. Stick it to Miyota in their face and please all the Swiss or nothing snobs.
> 
> I have my second Manta Ray coming, my first DLC watch. I'm super pumped cus it's basically a guaranteed that I'll love it.
> 
> ...


I really love this case shape!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> I really love this case shape!


Thank you. I forgot I was typing this on here to just copy it and post on the thread about the new movement thread for the Manta Ray version 2 on the borealis forum.

That forum isn't as easy as tapatalk to share pictures so I was going this route. Sorry. Never meant to share this here.

Oops.

That is not my WOTD.

Actually wearing my A1 right now.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Thank you. I forgot I was typing this on here to just copy it and post on the thread about the new movement thread for the Manta Ray version 2 on the borealis forum.
> 
> That forum isn't as easy as tapatalk to share pictures so I was going this route. Sorry. Never meant to share this here.
> 
> ...


This A1 dimed is my favorite from Armida, looks very well!!

Envoyé de mon SGH-I747M en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> This A1 domed is my favorite from Armida, looks very well!!
> 
> Envoyé de mon SGH-I747M en utilisant Tapatalk


Envoyé de mon SGH-I747M en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Here is my Omega Seamaster LE Spectre


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> This A1 dimed is my favorite from Armida, looks very well!!
> 
> Envoyé de mon SGH-I747M en utilisant Tapatalk


Thanks a lot !

I went through 4 A1's to find my own perfect one. I really miss the all white though. Impulse sale that I can't get back.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Trouble with Tapatalk today , late to the party.
Staying with the "Giovanni Moro Industrial Design"
Have a great weekend
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Happy International Friday everyone.

I got an early start to the weekend by just checking in at work this morning and then heading on the neighborhood riparian water.
I've never fished with a Russian before so today is as good as any to give it a try.

*Vostok Komandirskie 35*









It has a screw-down crown and rated to 100m, it should do the job. 
Russians are tough, aren't they? A slightly dingy water shouldn't hurt it.









There it is with a German.


















Back to the water you go German.









The day is not over yet, just a quick lunch break, a little house chores and then back to the creek again this evening. 
Maybe I'll take a Japanese next time.
I know it's not a true diver watch but it will probably see more water action than most divers posted here today.
Hey, have a great weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Fish !? we don't give a damn.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Rolexini said:


> Fish !? we don't give a damn.


_Ooooh, who sound like fun to hangout with. Have a great weekend Rolexini! 














_


----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Copeau said:


> Your Seamaster is amazing, Greg !
> 
> Omega for me too :
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Real name: Tom


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## dfran - Deactivated (Dec 23, 2014)

I haven't taken this off for the last 3 days









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am going with the Hexa Osprey again tonight.
> Cheers. B
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice !


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

cmann_97 said:


> Very nice !


Yeah,.......regarding Jeep99dad. I want to be like that guy when I grow up. Well, maybe I don't want to grow up but I like his style. Big fan.


----------



## mark6 (Jan 28, 2015)

Certina ds3 1000m le


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

Rolex Sea Dweller 4000 (SD4K SDc)


----------



## Lotica48 (Dec 12, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

New arrival from a board member


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> _Happy International Friday everyone.
> 
> I got an early start to the weekend by just checking in at work this morning and then heading on the neighborhood riparian water.
> I've never fished with a Russian before so today is as good as any to give it a try.
> ...


Fish! Love it! Great life style buddy...









Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Orange Sumo, as night arrives and the Flyers get ready to take the ice....GO FLYERS! 


Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> New arrival from a board member
> 
> View attachment 7881026


Love the mod! Hands look great! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

"Only the Lonely"


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

flying.fish said:


> Fish! Love it! Great life style buddy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks flying.fish! Can't complain! Nice blue dial there. Someday, someday....in the meantime I'll continue to rock the affordables. Fish don't seem to mind. Have a great weekend!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Time to mow the grass.










NTH Watches Näcken prototype

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SKX007 or SKX011 ?


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Error


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Friday night.








Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

A little late to the game today, but PAM sandwich for me.


----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)

Incredibly impressed by this new acquisition: Tempest Commodore (Miyota 9015 in full titanium, sapphire, ceramic bezel insert, sandwich dial, amazing lume, WR to 500m) - incredible watch!










Ken


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Oris Aquis


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

COUPET said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Real name: Tom


Ok ok J'ai vu ^^


----------



## iceman7860 (May 2, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## GetLittUp (Apr 22, 2014)

drgoretex said:


> Incredibly impressed by this new acquisition: Tempest Commodore (Miyota 9015 in full titanium, sapphire, ceramic bezel insert, sandwich dial, amazing lume, WR to 500m) - incredible watch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These always stuck out to me as super cool. Congrats on the pick up!


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Damako DA37


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MDV-106 at kids bezbol game


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seiko 7002 with new strap and domed sapphire


----------



## cmdr_keen (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

brushed titanium finish and custom polish SS bezel









some cooking... :roll:









and the new burnished bezel look is ready! :-! b-)


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Squale 1545 Saturday. Happy weekend.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Error


I've made a few errors in life. 
You live and learn from these mistakes. 
Fortunately Tapatalk has the facility to edit errors.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

amrvf said:


> View attachment 7884530
> 
> 
> brushed titanium finish and custom polish SS bezel
> ...


After seeing the first shiny shiny pics and then the one with you torching thay bezel I was thinking what the F is he doing... But that result... Looks KILLER!!!

Brave man, but a great plan


----------



## CaveMan666 (Apr 12, 2016)

On the road again. With my IWC.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

This for work today
Looks like a nice day
Enjoy everyone
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Crezo said:


> After seeing the first shiny shiny pics and then the one with you torching that bezel I was thinking what the F is he doing... But that result... Looks KILLER!!!
> Brave man, but a great plan


yeah! :-!

...also because they are two customs bezel, one polish + one burnished! b-) :-d


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Japanese chief's menu cakeday dinner with the misses. Wearing the Radiomir 380 blackseal.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Really digging that bezel nurl and those lugs.



Jeep99dad said:


> I am going with the Hexa Osprey again tonight.
> Cheers. B
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Mmmm, uni.....



iam7head said:


> Japanese chief's menu cakeday dinner with the misses. Wearing the Radiomir 380 blackseal.
> 
> Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 7886618


That looks amazing!!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Right before going to bed last night I decided to put my two radio-controlled Citizens on the windowsill to get the nightly update from Colorado. So I put on my Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel and fired up the lume with an LED flashlight. I really like this watch! It has a very comforotable stainless braceet and the ceramic bezel with lumed lnumbers is a killer look. I lay in bed in the dark just admiring it for a while before I took off my glasses and turned in. Of my diver watches I think this is my favorite.









A lume shot (not my picture)







​


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

For yard work today.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Took the new dive mask for a test swim with the Pirahna today.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Glycine Combat Sub on a freshly arrived Staib mesh bracelet. A match made in heaven! 


Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

After a bad injury, back on the bike for race training - coffee break after a 40 mile segment with the Boschett Harpoon










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

New Gavox....









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

My son and I getting it done today


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great weekend. I kicked it off with the PVD Alpina Startimer chrono, for day3 of AlpinaPower  [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for this Camo Turtle on this beautiful afternoon


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon. 
-Austin


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay red today


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Dinner later with friends in montreal..


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thunderdaddy said:


> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


absolutely love this one. What a dial.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_How's everybody's Saturday going?

Today's Saturday fly fishing report is brought to you by.....

*Seiko 2nd Gen Monster*



































Hope everyone is doing well and having as much fun with your diver watch.
b-)​_


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Still wearing the Manus for a little grill time. Enjoy the weekend guys!

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

fff mod









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## CaveMan666 (Apr 12, 2016)

Shark diver With a lots of papatina..


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Manual wind for Sunday
Have a nice day
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon. 
-Austin


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

A dressy Sunday heading to haircut..









Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Milgauss

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## slaterbj (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Getting ready for the Philadelphia ComicCon...










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Tribute to the SLC from WWll.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started with the blue Citizen ProMaster Eco-Drive, another blue dial well done! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## brightstar (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from The Talk of Tapa


Beautiful watch and great combo!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The only watch I own with better lume is the Seiko SBDB009.










Here's a shot with better size perspective.


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

Time for church!

Raven Vintage 40 v2. It's an amazing watch.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kalmar on crocodile shoes.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Hardcore lounging.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Wearing this JR Aeroscope today on Miltac strap.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bubble Dome switch...


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Solar Seiko Sunday


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

free upload pictures


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Yard work and sun charged lume.








Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Yard work and sun charged lume.
> View attachment 7902298
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


The Hexa is quickly making its way to my short list. You're not helping. Haha


----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)

A nice relaxing day.


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

Certina


----------



## dj898 (Apr 6, 2015)

Sent from my cloud using TPT


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon. 
-Austin


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Hexa this afternoon after a 10-mile hike, for a little hammoc time, a bike ride with then froyo with Z. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Weekend time with the bathys.

I know i know...the date is off. I didn't adjust it this time, usually I do. Trust me it bugs me more than you and I will be switching it for a work watch shortly anyhow. With the big date complication it runs from 32-00 so every month needs correction.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Tag for a fishing expedition with the kids and friends.


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Lume shot of Citizen Aqualand JV0010

The blue lume is quite bright, and the digital display light matches perfectly


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Orca


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

That Bathys is sweeeeet! Too bad it's a Quartz. 


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon. 
-Austin


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ViperGuy said:


> That Bathys is sweeeeet! Too bad it's a Quartz.
> 
> Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.
> -Austin


There is nothing wrong with that.

And it comes in automatic too


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

You're right. Nothing wrong with a Quartz. However, I'm more of an automatic guy. Didn't know it came as an automatic as well.



Jeep99dad said:


> There is nothing wrong with that.
> 
> And it comes in automatic too


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Yo, Fellas.......A7/StrapcodeSE2 in Da House!!! #Armida #Strapcode





























*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

777 on ToxicNATO


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Searching for eggs, I found some...


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am kicking off the work week with the Pelagos to fight a case of the Mondays 
I have on Terry's ToxicRooroo nato. Love this combo.

Cheers. B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

007 on mil-spec.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Casual Monday? It's a travel day. Picked the Submariner to take with me on a business trip for the next couple of days.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun on a Drunkartstrap.


----------



## CaveMan666 (Apr 12, 2016)

Deskdiving today..


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

Helson Buccaneer GMT


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

MSAR for a day off
Working outside , sun trying to break free from clouds , just good to be outside!
Have a good day
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

It's Sumo Monday for me:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Orion Seal Diver


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

From last night... didn't have time to post until now...


----------



## slaterbj (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

fiskadoro said:


> Orion Seal Diver
> 
> View attachment 7909290


Love this vintage


----------



## 808static (Feb 17, 2016)

look out beloooow...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

infra superficiem with pencil hands on an old style rivet bracelet









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

MPP on mesh. As the temperature goes up...the bracelets come out.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

First ride of the year today, still fun but it's a bit cold at 44°f...


----------



## Sushigaijin (May 21, 2014)

PO on mesh today. Since i just bought a brand-new scratch and dent free sub about a month ago, ive realized this well-loved piece could use a trip to the Omega spa for a cleaning up. Time to save my pennies!!


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

Steinhart Dual Time Vintage


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos to start the week, I hope everyone has a great and prosperous week ahead.


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Bremont Terra Nova










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Monday afternoon or evening to some of you good folks.

Got another case of Monday blues, but not that kind. A good one for me. 
Today I've been sporting my new affordable diver. 
I'll call this one my.....

*Deep Ocean Blue Scuba Dude*

I think you'll see why. I did one mod, replaced the bezel myself and put a nato strap on.
Voila!


















Some will ask about the lume so here it is. 
Fades rather fast compared to my Seiko Monster or even the SKX but it's there and I like it enough.









Comfortable with a NATO 









Yeah, I think this will work. I really like how this turned out!









Enjoy the rest of the evening folks.
b-)​_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mobil1Mach said:


> Steinhart Dual Time Vintage


That's a beauty


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Baltic Shield on canvas this evening. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

Not bad for 42 years old.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Wearing this in the dark right now...


----------



## Basahe (Apr 26, 2016)

My Halios Delfin PVD with grey fabric strap.









Here it is with a Maratec elite composite nylon strap


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## CaveMan666 (Apr 12, 2016)

Todays watch had to be a chronograph. I need to take time today when i shall Train New dogs and their handlers..  I found out that i had set my date wrong. Thar has now been fixed..


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Binnacle BLACK in the house!!!......#BERNHARDT #USA #QuickNdirty #DLC #BlackIsBeautiful





























*


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## brightstar (Nov 5, 2011)

it's going to be a good day. ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

GS today


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Going with my only white dial today.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Aggie88 said:


> GS today


So a +2 total on the watch and the tunes.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Beautiful NC blue skies and 85F today. Hope to be able to escape the office for a bit. 
The dial of the Seiko Cocktail Time just shines on the sun. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 7918722


Superb shot of a great watch


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Superb shot of a great watch


Thank you! I'm enjoying it even more as I recently retrofitted this watch with an adjustable Omega clasp.










Old clasp removed:









Getting the perfect fit on the fly is such a breeze now!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Thank you! I'm enjoying it even more as I recently retrofitted this watch with an adjustable Omega clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that's perfect always had an issue getting my PO sized right especially during the summer heat. 
I didn't know you cold retrofit the 2500 POs Thought it worked w/ the 8500 bracelets. Good to know.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helson "Great White" on painted custom.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Buchmann69 said:


> Thank you! I'm enjoying it even more as I recently retrofitted this watch with an adjustable Omega clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the clasp? Need one for my PO.


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## Danchi007 (Mar 28, 2016)

Poslano sa mog Lenovo Z2 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Seawolf


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Seiko MecaQuartz SSB003 on B&R strap


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

OB - Pittsburgh 412-364-6910
Ask for Norah (Nour Almusa)



Malice 146 said:


> Where did you get the clasp? Need one for my PO.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Switch from Ti DLC to SS


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Sinn 556


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

My afternoon walk watch. Like the silicone strap its on. But oh the lint, so tough to remove. I might change to rubber straps soon.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_How is everybody's Tuesday going?

Short day at work, love it when everyone pulls their weight and get things done. 
It's been drizzly and chili up in my neck of the woods.
Fortunately I'm still sporting my......

*Deep Ocean Blue Scuba Dude *



























Enjoy the rest of the afternoon/evening folks.
b-)​_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Malice 146 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina PVD chrono on canvas 
Have a good evening. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jackoliowen (Jun 11, 2010)

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Mrkamir9 (Sep 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Alpina PVD chrono on canvas
> Have a good evening.
> B
> 
> ...


This combo doesn't get any better


----------



## Sergio Hart (Dec 16, 2015)

A light watch for a hot spring in Rio...


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Not really a watch, but it's on my wrist right now...










Fitbit Charge HR, a necessary evil while i watch the NBA playoffs (on the treadmill).


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Morning watch for Wednesday 27th.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Monster lume on this lume Monster.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

toad leather? :-!



Danny T said:


>


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

In honor of King's Day in the Netherlands -- not the country I was born, but certainly where I was raised -- I'm wearing the only orange I have (to be precise, the 50 Atmos' minute hand!) 

Happy King's Day!


----------



## brightstar (Nov 5, 2011)

Yet another beautiful day


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWW Tatoskok


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryJ (Apr 27, 2016)

Watching the time tick by in the office is all the better


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

New beater to give the 116600 a break

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brightstar (Nov 5, 2011)

GregoryJ said:


> View attachment 7930322
> 
> Watching the time tick by in the office is all the better


Welcome to the forum. ..


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Third day with the marathon ,back at work. Nice and sunny out there. Everyone have a great day!
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Tiger Concept Gilt! 









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_2012 by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Maya the bee! b-)


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Cloudy,grey & cold so I need Yellow!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Went with my vintage Omega Seamaster chrono on a blue canvas. 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Off to the gym...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Afternoon watch with my Orient "Sharknado" Mako.


----------



## dadog13 (Nov 13, 2007)

PAM590










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

524 today, I hope everyone has had a great hump day.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Picked up an adjustable clasp from the local Omega Boutique. My bracelet and I are longer slave to my wrist's fluctuating size.


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

The Steinie OVM. I'm anxiously anticipating the OVM MAXI.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

That_Turtle said:


> Picked up an adjustable clasp from the local Omega Boutique. My bracelet and I are longer slave to my wrist's fluctuating size.


Yes, a game changer for sure!
I did the same mod for my PO and 2254.50

















Such a small thing, but so awesome!!!


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Armida A1 42mm, back in the fold. Chance e-mail to Chris at Armida to inquire about future production yielded this last no date model. Such a cool watch for the $.


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hexa



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Even briefly for the evening.......

*Deep Ocean Blue Scuba Dude*

















Dig this Scuba Dude, so cool man.

Hope you all had a nice Wednesday.
b-)​_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I've been wearing my Citizen BN0150-61E Promaster Diver today. I had to take care of two grandchildren and knew that I would be giving them baths, so I wore one of my divers. I love this watch. I ordered it from overseas so that I could get one with a bracelet. It is a great watch and a great bracelet. Of course, I ordered two NATO straps for variety.
I hit the watch on a stainless steel grab bar tonight when I was showering and feared the worst, but the watch came out unscathed!







​


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Oris Aquis Titan Small Seconds Titanium...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Black stingray, for the elegant evenings! ;-)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DLC


----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Went with my vintage Omega Seamaster chrono on a blue canvas.
> Have a great day.
> B
> 
> ...


This is ridiculously beautiful !


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

_MG_7888.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

Just arrived Planet Ocean GMT is being brought to size the bracelet


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

drgoretex said:


>


----------



## brightstar (Nov 5, 2011)

Afternoon all , please forgive the poor lighting in the retail store, it's has changed the color of the dail slightly. Absolutely nothing to do with my photo skills. .........right


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

_MG_7919.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Schalosch (Jul 12, 2012)

brightstar said:


> Afternoon all , please forgive the poor lighting in the retail store, it's has changed the color of the dail slightly. Absolutely nothing to do with my photo skills. .........right


That Seiko is spectacular! A great watch with a great movement.

For me it is the first minutes with my brand new Precista PRS-82. Still can't believe how nice it is... very happy


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

sea dragon.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Shark Mod


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> SKX007 Shark Mod


Cool. Reminds me a little of the Doxa Shark Ceramica.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Back to the current reigning wrist hog. Definitely doesn't give me the blues, though.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Cool. Reminds me a little of the Doxa Shark Ceramica.


You're right Don it's a Homage to the Ceramica... BTW your Blue Hexa looks great, this blue dial is stunning!


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Typhoon today
Have a great day all
Robt 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Alpiner4 GMT on a DrunkArtStraps terra brown canvas. 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Trying to wear this one but I fear it will be leaving soon...
Posted on sale forum.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Mikavulin (Apr 27, 2011)

Gavox Avidiver









"Time is an illusion" But what a good one !


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)

LiamW said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks sweet! I regret flipping my yellow one since it's such a well-made piece.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Back to 1981. 7548 700c Quartz


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Beautiful NC blue skies and 85F today. Hope to be able to escape the office for a bit.
> The dial of the Seiko Cocktail Time just shines on the sun.
> Have a great day. B
> 
> ...


Cocktail Time looks nice on your pictures. Cool shot. This dial is something unique.

Its is on my wishlist as number 1. I dont have any dress/casual watches and I think it will be good choice especially for its price tag.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

OM Aegis at workside with me.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

vladg said:


> Cocktail Time looks nice on your pictures. Cool shot. This dial is something unique.
> 
> Its is on my wishlist as number 1. I dont have any dress/casual watches and I think it will be good choice especially for its price tag.


Thank you very much. 
Massdrop had them at a killer price recently. May still have some


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you very much.
> Massdrop had them at a killer price recently. May still have some


Not anymore. But its below $400 on Amazon now. Guess its good price.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Thursday morning to all you good folks.

You'd think that by the end of April that all the snow would be gone.
Well, mother nature had other plans. Luckily I'm still in my honeymoon phase with my 
very affordable Russian diver. This dude should have no problem dealing with all that snow.

*Deep Ocean Blue Scuba Dude*













































Have a great Thursday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## brightstar (Nov 5, 2011)

Schalosch said:


> That Seiko is spectacular! A great watch with a great movement.
> 
> For me it is the first minutes with my brand new Precista PRS-82. Still can't believe how nice it is... very happy


Thanks Schalosch it's one of my favourite chronographs , enjoy your Precista as it is indeed hansom. ..


----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

I might have finaly managed to take a decent shot this time.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

I really dig the looks of this one.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Spartan.Ex said:


> I might have finaly managed to take a decent shot this time.
> View attachment 7945682


Blue or black dial?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Blue or black dial?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Black dial.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Celebrating my birthday with my lovely wife and my GMT ; )


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Borealis Seahawk


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday Hidden by leaves! Enjoy your stunning day,wife and Rolex.


----------



## wild4stangs (Mar 1, 2011)

Marathon GSAR U.S. Goverment with the SS band!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 7937170


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

pepcr1 said:


>


I love this one!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Swap time.


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cmdr_keen (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Schaumburg Aquamatic

posted the wrong one and can't delete it. And yeah, there's a foot, lol


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Sharkie to office. This sd40 fit like a glove. Looks chunky but surprisingly comfortable.


----------



## s_buba (Apr 28, 2016)

skx009 on perlon


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Javafusion (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## KO_81 (Dec 23, 2012)

New in last week, started life as an SKX009.

Mods include:
NH35 movement.
Seiko Sumo black dial.
Domed sapphire crystal.
Black ceramic bezel insert.

Strapcode oyster bracelet on the way to me in the post, it's on a cheap black NATO at the moment.

I adore it and I hope you all like it.


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

I currently have both a modified Casio DW-6900 and a Suunto Core All Black...on the same wrist. Was throwing together a comparison shot for a thread in Pil-Mil.


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

PO GMT


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Non Ti Diver today, though its style was made for the Italian navy frogmen
Have a good day everyone
Robt 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!! Green Benarus Remora 2


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

piranha on a mesh.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Keeping it solar.


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

KO_81 said:


> New in last week, started life as an SKX009.
> 
> Mods include:
> NH35 movement.
> ...


Dude, where can I get one of these


----------



## brightstar (Nov 5, 2011)

Have a great weekend


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## TurboHarm (Aug 24, 2014)

Vostoc-Europe-Anchar on rubber...turboharm


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

three 8 zero










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Electric Blue


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!
Went with one of my top two faves for PilotFriday, the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on a DrunkArtStraps weathered blue canvas 
Have a great day. B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax (Oct 22, 2009)

Oris diver sixty five on custom shell cordovan by JankoXXX.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaveMan666 (Apr 12, 2016)

When i drinking a huge bottle IPA homebrew i must wear a huge watch..


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Wearing the Tag Carrera today.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Early lume shot, before setting the time.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## wsmc511 (Feb 29, 2016)

Sinn EZM3 on canvas by Drew _aboen


----------



## wild4stangs (Mar 1, 2011)

Obris Morgan Explorer in blasted blue!


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Tribute to Aqua Lung on a custom strap from Dangerous9straps. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16600 to close out the week, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

Hamilton scuba at the school bus stop...


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

Michael

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph







*​


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 diving to bed.


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

My bronze addiction

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Shogun


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

Helson Buccaneer GMT


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Zeno today
Looks like a beautiful sunny day shaping up
Enjoy your day where ever you are
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

NSG1Tausend said:


> Zeno today
> Looks like a beautiful sunny day shaping up
> Enjoy your day where ever you are
> Robt
> ...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## Captain Jack (Apr 18, 2016)

Seiko OM on aftermarket rubber strap


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Argyle strap from CSW


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Blumo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos until my SDc lands

Roxy photobomb 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## WatchMedic (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

DLC MKII Graywater with Hirsch Robby strap.



















Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## Sergio Hart (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Switched to the rubber, not quite isofrane, but pretty good.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Taking my 2 year old son for a walk, with my A2 on shark mesh. Sunny, breezy and warm right outside of Philly today.









Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hydroconquest on nato today


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sergio Hart said:


> View attachment 7966282
> View attachment 7966290


Such a good looking watch.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Sergio Hart (Dec 16, 2015)

JLS36, thank you, and it's also awesome to wear!


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Torno today.


----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Inside Poole's Cavern cave somewhere in Buxton.


----------



## commodore665 (Apr 6, 2016)

My Tag F1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_
How's everyone's Saturday coming along?
My Scuba Dude wanted to fish today. Can't blame the guy, he is a water dude after all.
So in action......

*Deep Ocean Blue Scuba Dude*
Don't worry about the late start. Hey, it's the weekend so give the Dude a break.;-)









Overcast and a little chill still in the air we forged forward.
Typical creek bugs seen around....


















It wasn't long and the Dude got into the action....


















....and the Scuba Dude gets it done.


















Hope everyone is having a great weekend.
b-)​_


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## BONDLTK (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Seiko Tuna


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Omega " old man and the seamaster"


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Have a great day
Robt

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Perfect match.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Seiko srp777 turtle

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great May month guys!


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Sunday morning coffee to go along with F1.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

MKII Nassau on modified Raven leather 









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Happy Sunday!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I went with the Hexa Osprey this morning, blue dial is a beauty. Works great on canvas, which is good since that's what I wear 75% of the time 

Have a great Sunday. B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

Time for church!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna on ToxicNato.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My Tudor sub on Art's grey/blue  canvas

Cheers 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Halios Delfin









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Chronergy (Mar 29, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> My Tudor sub on Art's grey/blue  canvas
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Love the beverage shot!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thejames1 said:


> Halios Delfin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chronergy said:


> Love the beverage shot!


Thanks 
Old Forester
Perrier
Honey 
Zest of Lime


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks
> Old Forester
> Perrier
> Honey
> Zest of Lime


Sounds interesting, but I prefer mine neat


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Sounds interesting, but I prefer mine neat


I drink mine neat every night. This is an afternoon refreshing cocktail as I was eating a late and light lunch outside.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Three 8 eight today, supposed to be a relaxing day, not so much. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love this


Thanks Brice! This one has had more than it's fair share of wrist time lately.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Been my daily for 10 years, and it shows . Thinking about a new DLC treatment for it.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> Been my daily for 10 years, and it shows . Thinking about a new DLC treatment for it.


Just me personally, I think it looks good. Tells the story of the watch, adds character.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I drink mine neat every night. This is an afternoon refreshing cocktail as I was eating a late and light lunch outside.


Impeccable taste my friend, can't wait until we can spend some time together.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> View attachment 7978986
> 
> Been my daily for 10 years, and it shows . Thinking about a new DLC treatment for it.


Daily wearer. Wow, so cool. Love the wabi-sabi.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Gremlin (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SRP605 on a Helberg strap


----------



## HYLANDER (Feb 4, 2012)

Oris Diver


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

I am wearing my new to me Sinn 903 St B E today. Great watch! Bit of a shame that I managed to put a scratch and ding on the bezel within 6 hours of owning the watch. 










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. 
I am wearing the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 in honor of Art's new arrival if usps doesn't fail again  and wearing it on his orange canvas to cheer me up on a rainy Monday morning 

Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

A6 today
Busy at my eldest place so this beauty
will be on my wrist for a couple
Have a good one
Robt 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## thebusinessend (Feb 19, 2014)

Todays EDC @lemons_EDC on instagram


----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

Boschett Harpoon on a Hirsch "Robby". Aside from looking sharp, this strap is one of the most comfortable I've worn. I'd put it up there with my Iso's. Not to mention the watch is a whole helluva lot lighter without the bracelet.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Monster, again. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Ocean One Green is now Ocean One Ceramic.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Я люблю этот маленький парень.

(I love this little guy.)


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## evoboost18 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

388 again today, yesterday was so hectic I didn't have a chance to change. I hope everyone has a great week ahead!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Squale 1545 for the afternoon and evening for me. Happy week to all.


----------



## Ranger822 (Feb 9, 2013)

In garrison it is mostly my JLC SEALs Diver (every other day - interspersed with the watch rotation of 6 other watches), in the field it is my Seiko Arnie - no rotations. Right now my Arnie is in the shop for a refurb of the almost dead illume and a few other minors things - so my Casio PRW3000 will serve backup.


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

The beater.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Move closer


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

me sniper!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Robotaz said:


>


Very nice


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Back to the bracelet...









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Viewed live, the hands look better than in the photos, and it has a terrific shade of blue IMHO, plus it has an ETA inside and it is one of 30 (or 130 if counting versions 1.0 and 2.0 combined)


----------



## krupik (Sep 24, 2010)

It has been almoust one week on my wrist. Great watch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Back to the 312 on Toshi saddle leather.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sea Urchin today


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

SKXA35


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

scorpionfish


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

A6 for today
Better get going , lots to do
Enjoy your day where ever and what ever you are doing there
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Today my Nomos Orion Datum Weiss.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I got my SDc back from RSC. They really are top notch. 
Glad it's back. 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Nearly home time.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Giving the Osprey a break similar pictures change of focus 














Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Me109 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Halios Tropik









Black and white lume shot









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Ralf Tech 1977









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

nordwulf said:


>


First time I've seen that out in the wild. It looks great, nice work

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

I tend to go in spurts, been with thus for about a week now.



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

thejames1 said:


> Black and white lume shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool shot!!

Gotta get me one of these. Can't wait for Jason to produce another batch!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Bam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Cool shot!!
> 
> Gotta get me one of these. Can't wait for Jason to produce another batch!


Thanks man! Jason makes great stuff. I need another watch like a hole in the head, but I will probably grab the Laguna on re-release.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Nice! Starting to get serious about grabbing one like this.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

franco60 said:


> Ralf Tech 1977
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never seen one of those in the flesh . Looks good


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 crossover into early morning of the 4th, Miercoles (Wednesday)


----------



## opusx (May 30, 2008)

Just got it back from service... 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

RADO HULK


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

more of the same 
Cheers









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Giroxa Diver


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Non Diver manual wind today
Have a good day all
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

dragon of the sea


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The SDc again today of course. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

gward4 said:


>


Love it


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Vintage Darwil GMT diver


----------



## slaterbj (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

fiskadoro said:


> Vintage Darwil GMT diver
> 
> View attachment 8007754


Fantatsic piece.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Enjoying this nice and sunny spring day with my 103 A St B.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## CaveMan666 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

View attachment 8010266


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sinn U1 on a olive W&W strap









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

13 year old beater back on a new original strap. 
I would like to upgrade it at some point...


----------



## 808static (Feb 17, 2016)

found this hanging out in a box at my sister's place. finder's keepers!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

5000M WR for desk diving duty.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène prototype










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hydroconquest back on the mesh


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jester0723 (Feb 4, 2014)

Helson 42










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Lacrosse night

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Trident on Hadley Roma canvas

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

My brand new U1!!! And my first Sinn.


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

House watch. Lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

8926


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Water resistant to 200 metres / 20 bar.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Military Mod


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## opusx (May 30, 2008)

Sinn U1 night mode...

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

63 on a nato for this beautiful Thursday
Have a nice day
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
I'll go with the SDc one more day. 

HAGD

B


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Today I am wearing my Sinn U2 SDR. Happy Father's Day to everyone living in Germany!










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

the three graces: bronze, stingray and superdome! b-)


----------



## slaterbj (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SRP775


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

OM Aegis on blue shark strap.


----------



## Blue-Hayes (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Thursday everyone.
Just in case you've never seen this one before.......;-)























































*Seiko SKX007*
So money.

Have a great Thursday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Time is Relative.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Hexa for me


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Can I buy the other half? :-d



martinv76 said:


> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Ocean7 G-1 GMT
*


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Nato time!










My head keeps telling me to switch watches, but the no date simplicity and the slightly whimsical coloring stops me

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

amrvf said:


> Can I buy the other half? :-d


Lol. I dont know what happened with pic

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

3536...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Stop! Hammy time.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

After buying a black Zulu strap with yellow stripe and an inexpensive stainless steel bracelet for this watch, I finally found the watch strap that I will actually wear and enjoy. It is a rally strap from Clockwork Synergy that I bought on Amazon. Only $18.95 and it is a super strap. It has built-in easy on and off pins and is very beefy. I had to work at it just to be able to curve it onto my wrist to buckle the strap. But after a while it loosened up and now is very comfoable. I love this strap and it looks super on the black solar Seiko, I think. I wish I'd thought of it sooner. I know it isn't customary to wear a rally strap on a dive watch, but the only diving I'll ever do is desk diving. I'll take it off when I shower.
*
Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph*







​


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

I just received this one: Eterna KonTiki Date.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

From Batial 









To modded Poseidon


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Quickies of my new OVM Maxie....


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Orient OS300


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

T-hunter said:


> Quickies of my new OVM Maxie....


Super nice! Can't wait to get mine


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watches503 said:


> From Batial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those two are awesome. I so want to try a Poseidon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch to the Pelagos on DrunkArtStraps canvas for the evening. The material is really cool, from a Korean War US army bag. 
B

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Tonight...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

T-hunter said:


> Quickies of my new OVM Maxie.... http://s735.photobucket.com/user/strutn45/media/IMG_2165_zpsjjh59nwy.jpg.html http://s735.photobucket.com/user/strutn45/media/IMG_2166_zpsj188qrll.jpg.html http://s735.photobucket.com/user/strutn45/media/IMG_2168_zpscpt2ue0y.jpg.html


Looks really lovely.
The bezel pip though seems to stick out dangerously.


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Dagaz Typhoon Tii


----------



## wsmc511 (Feb 29, 2016)

Sinn U1000 on DrewCanvas


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Early morning reverie with Herr Steinhart.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sexy Hexy right now


----------



## supervoice (Dec 25, 2014)

Breitling Colt Automatic in summer time~


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Taking out the trash with the Spinnaker Hass


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!! Benarus Megalodon


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

300T Sub today
Enjoying the warm days now
Have a great Friday
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Good morning, I'm taking the Friday off work to take care of some things. Have a great last day of the week and weekend everyone!


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Skinny Rogers said:


>


Wow. I like this one a lot. That dial is the best version by a mile. 
What's the case size and L2L?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and happy Friday!
I'm going with the SDc for a third day. 
Cheers. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. I like this one a lot. That dial is the best version by a mile.
> What's the case size and L2L?


Thanks!

It's a large one.

47mm case

56mm l2l

It's the biggest I can get away with as my wrist isn't huge but flat on top.

Agreed the dial is great.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

Morning everyone. Tisell Type B with my own handmade strap


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

This one at the doctors office.


----------



## mr_b (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

ARMIDA A2 and YETI...gets it done all day, everyday...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

At the zoo


----------



## slaterbj (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


>










u should wear something like this. Lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_How is Friday treating everyone.

Got another jump start to the weekend with my Russian dude.
You know, the Scuba Dude.

*Deep Ocean Blue Scuba Dude*









We busted out of work and headed on to the creek.









Yeah, now we're talkin. This is more like it.


















Not even an overcast dreary kinda day is going to dampen our Friday.









We just needed to add some colorful rainbow to our day.....









Mission accomplished.









Wishing everyone a great weekend.
b-)​_


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Just finished brekkie with my pan am









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm really digging this watch


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

A4 and Iso, perfect match


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Great combo William!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Aramar Lunar Sky


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Aramar Lunar Sky


Nice Simon

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally starting the weekend with the Pelagos on canvas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

no dive watch today. Brought out the carerra but on leather.


----------



## bvmjethead (Nov 16, 2007)

A pair of my wife's panties and some fuzzy Winnie the Pooh slippers.....

oh, you were asking about what watch am I wearing,

well a Sumo with a Marinemaster bracelet.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Spent the night with this one...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

EZM 13 on a Maratac strap









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Alba AL4087 today. (caliber 7S26 automatic Seiko movement)


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good morning all,

This one today:

















Thanks for watching.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

skx for me too




imgur


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Looks like summer is finally arrived in the uk so out comes the summer watch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Nice Simon
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Tanks William!


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

Newly delievered yesterday... Resized 5 minutes. Loving it. First Pepsi watch with jubilee bracelet.










Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Resco


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Longines this morning.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

HAGWE to All! Aramar Lunar Sky


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Began with the Pelagos this morning to go to fedex ship the blue sub. 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

SRP637


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Afternoon switch to what I think is fast becoming my favourite watch ....


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Began with the Pelagos this morning to go to fedex ship the blue sub.
> Cheers. B
> 
> 
> ...


Which strap?
I'm lusting after a Pelagos.
Next major watch purchase.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

New arrival. Armida A1 brass!


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Brice, did you really sell your Tudor sub!?


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















DLC Orca on "dino crisis" custom.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Oris on Kain Heritage ostrich this afternoon









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Watches Scorpène prototype










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm in Scurfa's home town of Sunderland so wearing this










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Bracelet is nice, but this baby was meant for the rubber.



















Happy weekend!! Finally!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Black Bay Red loves the sun


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

DeskDiver009 said:


> View attachment 8043242
> 
> Black Bay Red loves the sun


I'm thinking this is going to be my next watch can someone put me off please


----------



## jackoliowen (Jun 11, 2010)

Happy weekend!

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## cocobambu (Jan 13, 2016)

Technos Dive 8000m:


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Monkeynuts said:


> I'm thinking this is going to be my next watch can someone put me off please


Ha. It's a great one. Now I'm lining up for a blue or a Pelagos. Leaning towards the Pelagos because of Brice and his pictures.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Here's one you don't see too often.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## cchiu (Dec 13, 2015)

My trusty beater: Luminox Blackout


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Moroz said:


> Brice, did you really sell your Tudor sub!?
> 
> View attachment 8040690


I did. Shipped this morning. Bye bye


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DeskDiver009 said:


> Ha. It's a great one. Now I'm lining up for a blue or a Pelagos. Leaning towards the Pelagos because of Brice and his pictures.


Sorry 
Belongs on canvas and grey toxicnato imho


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I forgot to post but I switched to one of my favorite watch of all times, the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on a Terra DrunkArtStrap canvas 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dino7 said:


> Afternoon switch to what I think is fast becoming my favourite watch ....


Mine lands Monday I think  can't wait. Hope the lugs work for me


----------



## opusx (May 30, 2008)

Sinn U1 on Staib heavy mesh

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Spent the night with this one...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Darth Tuna


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Sporting the new Steinhart OVM MAXI and doing a little grilling.















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Vindic8 said:


> Sporting the new Steinhart OVM MAXI and doing a little grilling.
> 
> View attachment 8046226
> View attachment 8046234
> ...


The OVM looks delicious and the steak is awesome! Er, I mean the steak looks delicious and the OVM is awesome! Dang it, I'm hungry now!

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

I can't believe it's the second week in May and I'm still in BBQ mode, Saturday with some lamb, tonight with Pork Belly.
I hope winter never comes!


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)




----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

dagaz Tii


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

It's an old picture, but it's what i'm wearing at the moment.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I forgot to post but I switched to one of my favorite watch of all times, the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on a Terra DrunkArtStrap canvas
> Cheers. B
> 
> 
> ...


Tickin' beauty... I'm in love, sorry if you are jealous...o|o|


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Day 3 w/the Maxi Le, might try some strap changes today...

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Same as yesterday.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sea-Dweller back on bracelet with the beer can clasp this morning. Have a great Mother's Day all!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Day 3 with the Osprey. Shoe change to drunkart canvas


----------



## mikmis (Jul 3, 2015)

3000 ft Baylor


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> I did. Shipped this morning. Bye bye


Oh my gosh. I didn't think you would ever let that one go


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

This one for a while.










iPhone using Tapatalk. Word inc.


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Off to Mother's Day fun with my family and the SBGA031.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy Mothers Day


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

CH6 on "custom croc" w' Maddog bronze.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

T-hunter said:


> Day 3 w/the Maxi Le, might try some strap changes today...
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


Gorgeous.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy Mother's Day! Wearing this to acknowledge my Mom put up with a little Monster back in the day.


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

New bead blasted A2

View attachment a0W8Ufy.jpg


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

upload pic


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210







​


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

This one


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SeaDweller ceramic for me today to fight a cold and a major headache. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Gruppo Gamma Bronze Vanguard
Who says bronze has to be expensive? For a little over $500 after discounts, you get a nice carrying case, two bronze buckles, two straps and excellent customer service. I'm impressed.

On my 7" wrist


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Gruppo Gamma Bronze Vanguard
> Who says bronze has to be expensive? For a little over $500 after discounts, you get a nice carrying case, two bronze buckles, two straps and excellent customer service. I'm impressed.
> 
> On my 7" wrist


You got me tempted


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Mothers Day brunch action


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Seiko Sumo with silver & turquoise ring mom gave me in '70s.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

watchdork said:


> My brand new U1!!! And my first Sinn.


Looks perfect.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

JLS36 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


In the Atlantic

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> You got me tempted


Me too!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

On the train....










Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> SeaDweller ceramic for me today to fight a cold and a major headache


This is your body rejecting the loss of the Tudor Sub.

Just kidding. Hope you feel better Bryce.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

For the morning... 

















Evening switch.


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## MDKane (Dec 12, 2014)

Seiko


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Rolex Deep Sea Sea Dweller on Dangerous9Strap. 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Shoeless34 (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

I think I like Autumn more than summer, clear sky's again, an immaculate day in the city of sails.
I love my weber and my CH6 equally.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Early morning shift.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Forgot to set day and date before pic but still wearing it since earlier.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

HYDRO-SUB


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Staying with the Searambler
Enjoy your day wherever you are
Regards
Robt 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

WeWood Kappa Army


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting the work week off with the Rolex Sea Dweller and a meeting with the big boss in town from NYC. 
Have a great day. B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Day 3 - I really enjoy wearing this watch.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Van the man and the Bond SMP


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Scubapro Ti 700









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

grand ocean , edox


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Alpina on my favorite Drunkartstrap.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

1521 all day every day


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kalmar SS.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

MrCairo said:


> 1521 all day every day
> 
> View attachment 8059434
> View attachment 8059442


What bracelet is that ? Looks very handsome on that.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Finally acquired a long time grail thanks to a fellow member 



















Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Danny T said:


> What bracelet is that ? Looks very handsome on that.


A standard oyster style bracelet with straight endlinks I found on the 'bay. I figured I'd opt for polished center links since the watch itself is all polished.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Citizen BN0150-10E

Citizen BN0150 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Feeling blue on a stormy Monday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Swap time but keeping it Solar.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

More Seiko Meca-Quartz action


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going home with the ....

Best watch ever 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Stefano Lorenzo (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Alone in the dark with Seiko Turtle SRP773

Seiko Turtle SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello guys Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver One








Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

OVM Maxi LE on Art's vintage strap 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

sniper , scout sniper


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Steiny today


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

Ancon sea shadow II.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Baltic Shield on a ToxicNato.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Work of aliens... ;-)


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

My Seiko SARB035 matched to a Chromexcel Horween leather strap. Classy setup for less than $400


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Getting behind on posts-from yesterday with my latest revision to my mod

























Sent from my S7


----------



## Ricky59 (Apr 21, 2016)

Nice watch! What is it?


----------



## Ricky59 (Apr 21, 2016)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 8069162


Nice watch! What is it?


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

For the pm.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Ricky59 said:


> Nice watch! What is it?


Tiger Concept
Style K - no logo sterile here:
http://www.tiger-concept.com/5508-watch.html

or
http://www.tiger-concept.com/watch.html


----------



## Ricky59 (Apr 21, 2016)

redzebra said:


> Tiger Concept
> Style K - no logo sterile here:
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Seiko Arnie


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Well, it's the month of May.

For this unbelievable day, I'm sporting one of my affordable diver.....

*Orient Ray Raven*



























Yeah, it's the month of May.........sigh.









I guess there's always cross country skiing open.








b-)​_


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Grilldiving with the SeaDweller before a late conference call with colleagues in Asia. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko SBBN015 TUNA

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Trying out my new canvas straps for from Wearwatch on Facebook. Can't believe it's only 35 euros shipped from Spain. Just ordered two more, black and grey canvas but with open stitching up top this time.


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

Aquadive Bathyscaphe 300 DLC


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kronos K300


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Getting married today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

kamonjj said:


> Getting married today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

This just back from NEWW


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

TradeKraft said:


>


What a great picture


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Let's have some Wednesday


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

kamonjj said:


> Getting married today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations, all the best to you both!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Kronos K300


Looking good Simon, that's sharp!


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

kamonjj said:


> Getting married today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Huge congrats! Thanks for taking a moment to share.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Ready for another crazy day at the office. 
Sea Dweller for meetings and whatever "fire drills" hit us today 

Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

kamonjj said:


> Getting married today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats and best wishes to you both


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

gward4 said:


> Let's have some Wednesday


Love this watch, gorgeous dial


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

kamonjj said:


> Getting married today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

hoppes-no9 said:


>


Beauty 
Back on bracelet I see. Did it fit as is with just microclasp adjustments?


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

No Diver today , wearing a nice auto (vintage militaryish style )on a canvas strap
Have a great day all









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Geckota; K3


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Beauty
> Back on bracelet I see. Did it fit as is with just microclasp adjustments?


Thanks! Actually this is the 78360 bracelet that came with the Big Block I recently got from Matt W. Haven't yet tried the folded link bracelet.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

hoppes-no9 said:


> Thanks! Actually this is the 78360 bracelet that came with the Big Block I recently got from Matt W. Haven't yet tried the folded link bracelet.


Cool. Good fit. I'd stick to that then


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

SKX


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Kronos K300


Love love love everything about this one. 
Ceramic Lume bezel ?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Still the strongest candidate as the elusive "keeper".


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Kronos K300


Nice. This one reminds me a lot of my Davosa Argonautic Lumis - sans the tritium tubes.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

SKX-Cerakote









Sent from my S7


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Bronze Vanguard on Micah canvas


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Evening switch up.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Watches Scorpène prototype










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Scurfa this evening earning it's keep


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

For afternoon and evening, Orient Blue Ray


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Evening switch to an OM Aegis. Forensic Files playing on the crystal, lol.


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Recently bought a Carrera, it had to go to Springfield for repair, my Seller Guy took care of everything, plus this was a gift for being so "patient".

How KOOL is that? |>|>

Bob


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Love love love everything about this one.
> Ceramic Lume bezel ?


Thanks man! Ceramic bezel without lume...

I really like your Spinnaker Hass diver you put for sale. But unfortunately my watches $$$ is over for now...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Nice. This one reminds me a lot of my Davosa Argonautic Lumis - sans the tritium tubes.
> 
> View attachment 8080738


Thanks Don, you re right its almost the same watch with same movement. Love your Argonautic too!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Bronze Vanguard on Micah canvas


Beautiful piece looks great on canvas!


----------



## hedgehog_ (Aug 30, 2015)

Ok this one made me laugh xD



RLC said:


> Recently bought a Carrera, it had to go to Springfield for repair, my Seller Guy took care of everything, plus this was a gift for being so "patient".
> 
> How KOOL is that? |>|>
> 
> Bob


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Holy Dome! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zenton B43 on canvas


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Gigandet vintage diver









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

G. Gerlach Enigma for Thursday

G. Gerlach Enigma by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Wonga (Jul 29, 2012)

For a day at the zoo with the family

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Good day, gents

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Bronze today
Have a good day 
Enjoy this Thursday
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zenton B43


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Scurfa, again. Too easy to grab and go.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

hedgehog_ said:


> Ok this one made me laugh xD


Don't you be get'n down on my 'Fudd'....He and Tag get along well together. ;-)

Bob


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

Just arrived in the mail (with oblig lume shot):


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another tough day ahead at the office and the Sea Dweller to keep me company. 
Cheers. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

The big ol lump is surprisingly comfy on a real isofrane....


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## toofast22 (Nov 14, 2014)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 8090402
> 
> 
> View attachment 8090410
> ...


Those is an awesome piece.


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

borealis seahawk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Lunch break


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

View attachment 8091706


Lunch break

ooops - double post!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Old Ass Conquest on Jankoxxx shoes



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Unimatic Modello Uno for me...


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Seiko before lunch, Armida after lunch


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

J. Springs (by Seiko) cheapie diver today.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Not a diver but 300m WR has got to count for something

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Bronze and steel Mokume Gane by H2O


----------



## oca_9i (Sep 9, 2009)

Just my Prs-14 From Mr Platts ;-)


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Came across this forgotten ALOX blasted monster from 2006. Haven't worn it in years and it's running at about +5/day


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Stefano Lorenzo (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Lefty ...









Righty ....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

F71 project watch: Commander 300


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Rollie and Burberry go quite well together


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on Art's Terra canvas for the evening. 
B









Love this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

T-hunter said:


>


Nice shot of the OVM. Crisp!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

I've worn this everyday since I got it 17 days ago, and I'm sure I'll wear it tomorrow too!

2007 OCEAN7 G-1 GMT


----------



## NameMyName (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Today's selection from the divers' section is/was:







Go dark and go Doxa!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko Orange Monster SKX781 for Friday 

Seiko Orange Monster SKX781 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Squale 1545 GMT for the early morning


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm being boring now...Scurfa D1S again


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Seem to be sticking with my Quartz pieces lately...


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Just arrived - Helson Shark Diver 42




Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Wound up the main spring to take the bronze on another day of fine time keeping
Enjoy Friday
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Getting an early start to the weekend with the Armida A1 brass


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zenton B43 on black canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Kept the Alpina Startimer on for #PilotFriday. 
TGIF!

B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

This one, since Monday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)

Nisus on a perlon strap


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## russny2000 (Jun 8, 2011)

Good morning. Tissot Seastar Ltd. today. Happy Friday


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Happy Friday!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

The blue Ray on black NATO


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Still enjoying my less than a week old grail acquisition.










Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Toh said:


> Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


Nice! I've bee thinking of bronze for a while now and this pic may have nudged me towards the edge .


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

rockmastermike said:


>


God daaaamn those Tudors are puuurdy!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Manta Ray on Borealis Rubber


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Soaking up the rare sun today for the night time torch!




























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Still enjoying my less than a week old grail acquisition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely jaw dropping beauty.


----------



## Copple (Mar 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

copperjohn said:


> View attachment 8106010


Looks like you're somewhere fun.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

PAM Friday at least for a couple more hours. This week has been crazy, I had worked 83 hours as of 3:00 this afternoon. Glad the weekend is here, I'll probably sleep most of it.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

rockmastermike said:


>


Killer!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210









I got this and one of its Precisionist brothers (Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chronograph 96B183) this week. Both have been kind of grail watches for me because of their precision and their large sweeping seconds hand. They are substantial watches, but not as heavy as my Deep Blue Sea Ram 500. The only thing that I am afraid of is that they both have mineral crystals instead of sapphire glass. I will be careful because I do not want to scratch them. I don't understand why Bulova doesn't use sapphire glass in MSRP $699 watches when micro watch companies use sapphire glass in $200-$300 watches.







​


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Kept the Alpina Startimer on for #PilotFriday.
> TGIF!
> 
> B
> ...


Beautiful watch! I can understand why you love it.


----------



## cab0154 (May 14, 2016)

I abused this one today. A TSAR with a Jim Madrid insert.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## OobessionO (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Copple said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> View attachment 8106618


Holy mother of WOW's !


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Nash66 (Dec 29, 2013)

Orange monster for a Saturday.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Just got an original Eulit perlon in for the Explorer 2, liking it!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Zeno on bicycle chain bracelet
Have a good Saturday all
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Picking which affordable diver to sport today.....
Side by side comparison









The best kind of dilemma.


















Wishing everyone a great weekend.
b-)​_


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Diver is a runner for the day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Get the barbecue started !


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good saturday night!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

My new Hexa









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zenton B43 for the rest of the day


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## cocobambu (Jan 13, 2016)

Seiko Frankenmoster:


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

Beach day with the family!

Raven Deep Tech on grey Raven Cuda strap.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

SMPc on this incredibly rainy day


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Italian watch, German car


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

VE; Ekranoplan on "vintage ammo".


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

NATO time for the beast


----------



## mwalle6 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> VE; Ekranoplan on "vintage ammo".


I love this one, Edward ! I'd be all over it if it was 3mm smaller and the green MOP version too. But I love seeing wristshots of them.

Perfect strap too !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea Dweller ceramic on a rubberB strap. Grilling out and enjoying a cerveza. 



























And wore these two during the day 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

gward4 said:


> SMPc on this incredibly rainy day


Great shot!!


----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

Can't take this fat baby off my wrist...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> I love this one, Edward ! I'd be all over it if it was 3mm smaller and the green MOP version too. But I love seeing wristshots of them.
> 
> Perfect strap too !


It is big; pushing 50mm with crown. Sometimes...I like to wear a BIG watch. Variety; it's the "spice of life". xD
(....still prefer a 44mm though.)


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Zixen Trimix GMT


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Sub

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Helson shark diver 









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Wearing Seiko Turtle SRP773 on a Crafter Rubber

I saw the movie yesterday. Team Stark ftw!

Seiko Turtle SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Food diving with Casio MDV-102D.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Raven Vintage 42mm


Love that!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

The only watch I'll never sell.

Gift from my daughter










Early Sunday morning family time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vanpelsma said:


> Love that!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Thanks man! The size of this submariner is just perfect IMHO...


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Going to stay with the Zeno , need some brightening up on this dreary rainy day, the yellow dial just "pops" and that will do it
Have a great day
Robert









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

TradeKraft said:


> Looks like you're somewhere fun.


Yes it is!


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

My watch tan line holds the spirit of my Seiko SKX009 from yesterday. Was sunny as hell here until the thunderstorm s rushed in around 5 pm.
I'll put a watch on after coffee, I promise









Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Lawless 45 on stingray shoes.


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omelette, coffee and Sea Dweller on rubberB this morning 
Cheers
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

I know, he don't, it's Sunday ;-)


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Pool time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Happy Sunday!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 310runner (Nov 6, 2015)

Nice strap combo


anabuki said:


> View attachment 8123698
> 
> I know, he don't, it's Sunday ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Ralf Tech 1977 w/vintage lume. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Summer strap but fall temperatures on the east coast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Toh said:


> Helson shark diver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely shirt watch combo!


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

iam7head said:


> Sub
> 
> Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


Mother of all torches that stuff right there!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Me109 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Recharging my Seiko BFK today


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Ocean Green is now Ocean Ceramic.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sinn U1









Sent from my S7


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

E









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skywatcher (Aug 31, 2015)

Citizen Aqualand.









Sent from my Lenovo S850 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3 On Canvas


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Osprey on weathered drunkart canvas


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Orient Blue Ray Gen 2 on a 22mm Hirsch forest gold honey brown strap. To be honest, i am not sure i made the right choice with the strap color, perhaps i should have gone with a darker brown. What do you guys think...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and a great week to all. 
Sea Dweller ceramic again still in rubberB.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Always hard to tell in a photo but I always go with what I like and tend not to worry about other opinions.
Give it some time to see if you become accustomed to it. If after trying it out you still think it's not a great
match then for your own piece of mind swap it out for something else.

I like it.

PS. Depending on the type of leather it is and if you feel like experimenting do a search for "how to darken leather with olive oil".

Good luck.



nnawas said:


> Orient Blue Ray Gen 2 on a 22mm Hirsch forest gold honey brown strap. To be honest, i am not sure i made the right choice with the strap color, perhaps i should have gone with a darker brown. What do you guys think...
> View attachment 8131514
> View attachment 8131522


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Good way to start the week




























Happy Monday!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Fixed.

The canvas strap will hopefully arrive this week.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

nnawas said:


> Orient Blue Ray Gen 2 on a 22mm Hirsch forest gold honey brown strap. To be honest, i am not sure i made the right choice with the strap color, perhaps i should have gone with a darker brown. What do you guys think...
> View attachment 8131514


Hmmm. Not absolutely sure about the strap, but the dial certainly matches the shopping cart very well, lol.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Laco Flieger


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Taking SBBN015 Tuna for a trip to the seaside tommorow 

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

merl said:


>


I Love this Hokusai version ! one day will be mine with steel version

From saturday but still on my wrist my new SKX mod


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Patriot to start this week, I hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Armida A1 bronze on a Gunny Strap today


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Waiting on my car to be serviced, wishing I hadn't skipped lunch!


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## jimkar (Jun 5, 2015)

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H815 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

CH6 in the hot 92 degree afternoon sun


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to another great dive watch 
Pelagos on canvas. 









Cheers. B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Tom Morrisey (Apr 27, 2016)

Bone-stock (for the moment) Vostok Amphibian in the 120 case style (you cannot see the crown protector in this image, but it has it). The only thing I have done with this so far is to: 1) open the caseback and put a very thin film of silicone grease on the caseback gasket, and 2) remove the crown and stem, grease the gasket on that as well, and replace it.

The watch was $54.70 (shipping included) and arrived in Florida from Moscow after about three weeks in transit.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Steinhart GMT for the early morning shift"


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Staying with the Orient M Force Beast EL06001H... My first watch in the collection with a Power Reserve complication.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

d*R*ive watch! b-)


----------



## alex63 (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett DWP


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

alex63 said:


> View attachment 8142186


Me too! :-!


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

OVM maxi LE on its bracelet for the first time. 
Had a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Skywatcher (Aug 31, 2015)

Sent from my Lenovo S850 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Lost in some black hole for over four weeks, but better late than never.


----------



## Joemannnnn (Apr 10, 2016)

My new to me Pelagos on a NATO


----------



## Joemannnnn (Apr 10, 2016)

Double post...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Tuesday everyone!

It's as simple as black and white right?
Well, I can only choose one true affordable diver. 
The Vostok Amphibia is what I've been wearing lately and really appreciate it so let's see if it can be unseated for today.....









Against the Orient Raven.....









against the Seiko 2nd gen Black Monster.....









against the Seiko SKX007.....









hmmm......









I know just about everyone has owned one at one time or another but I just really love this watch.
It's still the one, at least for today.









Have a tremendous Tuesday everyone!
b-)​_


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Midday switch to my 007 mod...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Great watches today guys!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Couple more of a great watch.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bryan66 said:


> Midday switch to my 007 mod...


Love this mod


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Bryan66 said:


> Midday switch to my 007 mod...


Excellent mod. What's the "T" below the 12 marker?


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Solid. You just keep on doin' what you do, *CASIO*.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Afternoon switch shift.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Geckota K3 @work.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

RLT 75...as I am almost every Monday-Friday 8-5


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

50Atmos L.E.with new bezel...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Joemannnnn said:


> My new to me Pelagos on a NATO
> View attachment 8145786


That looks so hot.

Grey nato is my favorite combo for the Pelagos


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Sea Dweller. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Final change for the evening. Back to Seiko.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Fresh off the boat. I've got just the perfect new blue ToxicNato for this.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Obris Morgan Aegis on a Choice Cuts strap









Sent from my S7


----------



## THESKIFFGUY (May 4, 2016)

Boom


----------



## THESKIFFGUY (May 4, 2016)

Just got today


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> Fresh off the boat. I've got just the perfect new blue ToxicNato for this.


congratulations & great capture

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

THESKIFFGUY said:


> Just got today


 gotta love Seiko

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

gward4 said:


>


such a beautiful piece, love the angle you captured

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

My sbbn0025

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing luminous dial Citizen NY0046 (a.k.a. lefty) today, the gold bezel version of NY0040.


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

Coming back from customer meeting.









Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## elp (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Vintage Titus today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Stuck with the Sea Dweller this morning for meetings kicking off at 7am. 
Put the SDc back on its bracelet, so nice. Love that clasp even if I admit older Rolex bracelets are super comfortable.

Have a great day. 
Brice



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

144 on a Clover strap









Sent from my S7


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

IsoBrite strap swap









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seiko SRP779 on a new blue ToxicNato.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Business Monster SKX781

Seiko Orange Monster SKX781 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

one kilo of thrue divers... ...abbondante, please! b-)


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Seiko SRP779 on a new blue ToxicNato.


Beautiful addition, congrats!


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Back to the Hydroconquest while I not so patiently wait to leave work since my wife informed me "another $^#* watch arrived." Haha. The Pelagos V1 that I've been waiting for.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Strap by fellow WUS member: sabarig


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

amrvf said:


> one kilo of thrue divers... ...abbondante, please! b-)
> 
> View attachment 8157026


I can see you standing on a street corner,wearing a trench coat.Psst.hey buddy,want to buy a watch...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Paul Ramon said:


> Beautiful addition, congrats!


Thank you sir!


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1; cobra shoes & Maddog combo.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good hump day everyone!

It's my daughter's 11th bday and she wants daddy's bbq for dinner.
What's a dad to do? Get it done, that's what. 
This is how I do it in the BW's casa.






















































Yes, I do brisket and chicken too....













































Yes, everything is homemade including the drunken beans to accompany the meat. I do it all....


















Oh, and there's only one wrist watch privy to do that with me. 
*Casio MT-G
*We're doing it again for my daughter's bday.









I bet y'all have never seen a Casio wrist watch post this mouthwatering.:-d
Have a nice Wednesday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> _It's my daughter's 11th bday and she wants daddy's bbq for dinner._


_

the best wishes for your daughter, fantastic bbq! :-! 
...but the watch! :-s

_


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

amrvf said:


> _
> 
> the best wishes for your daughter, fantastic bbq! :-!
> ...but the watch! :-s
> ...


_
Don't be hatin on my beloved Casio man. ;-) 
That's one of my oldest watch and has seen many adventures with me than any other watch I have. 
I've had it for at least over a dozen years and it's functioning good as new. No maintenance whatsoever.
Paid $89 for it thru Campmor.

I set all the time on my other watches based on this Casio due to it's atomic feature if that says anything.

Lume? Yeah, it's there on demand and no need for flashlight to get it going.









Battery? We don't need no stinkin battery! 
I feed it a little bit of sunlight for breakfast and it goes for weeks and months without a complaint.









Water fun, yeah it's there when I need it to take underwater picture of wild trout in running stream. 
That's a lot of wrist dunkin to get a quality picture like that. 




































Not a bad warm water fish getter either.


















It's my hunting watch and it's the one to see all the processing I do after a successful hunt.









Yeah, it's just a Casio. No pretentiousness, it just gets **** done. 
It's all good man.:-!
b-)​_


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Afternoon switch. It arrived!


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> _​Don't be hatin on my beloved Casio man. ;-) _


_

sorry, wonderfull fish photos, but I don't like the plastic-ones! 

_


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

amrvf said:


> sorry, wonderfull fish photos, but I don't like the plastic-ones!
> 
> [/I]


Hey, those are all real fish, no plastics. :-d


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Mido Ocean Star Ti


----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)

Fortis B42 GMT diver today


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## mechanical movement (May 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

drgoretex said:


> Fortis B42 GMT diver today


Have not seen that one before loons fantastic.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Trying out the new nato!

Cheers



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've neglected the Alpiner 4 GMT lately so I'll wear it tonight. Still on the Terra canvas, may be time to try another strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BevoWatch said:


> Hey, those are all real fish, no plastics. :-d


Happy birthday to her. And great job on the food. Looks yummy


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

looks good, Brice. Where do you suggest I pick up a few of those canvas straps you are always rocking. Drunkart is backordered at the moment.



Jeep99dad said:


> I've neglected the Alpiner 4 GMT lately so I'll wear it tonight. Still on the Terra canvas, may be time to try another strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Happy birthday to her. And great job on the food. Looks yummy


_You're pure class Jeep99dad, thanks.
Going to be a late dinner. She's still in her dance class but should be home soon. Been a long wait but should be good.



























Initial QC test indicates meat candy!









My Zeus wanted to be sure....









Chomp, I'm too slow, lol!









b-)​_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vanpelsma said:


> looks good, Brice. Where do you suggest I pick up a few of those canvas straps you are always rocking. Drunkart is backordered at the moment.


I can only recommend two real canvas strap makers, that will 100% hand-make the strap with only canvas and quality material too. Great color selection too. 
DrunkArtStraps 
DrewStraps
Both have a very long wait but it's worst it imho.

Stay away from the recent Panatime offering. Dissected one last weekend. Not worth the $ imho.
(Nothing against them I actually like Panatime a lot. Just not these canvas )


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks, my friend!



Jeep99dad said:


> I can only recommend two real canvas strap makers, that will 100% hand-make the strap with only canvas and quality material too. Great color selection too.
> DrunkArtStraps
> DrewStraps
> Both have a very long wait but it's worst it imho.
> ...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 8124762


Looks pretty darn good to me


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel







​


----------



## River78984 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Haven't posted in a long time....but wearing the Super Pro today (pic from yesterday)


----------



## wrist.time (Sep 4, 2013)

Well right now I'm wearing my sleep watch


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## mmason (Feb 26, 2015)

Decided to smarten up the Vintage modded Seiko 7002 for meetings by adding custom Frasermade Strapworks tan ammo strap


----------



## d4rk89 (Feb 18, 2016)

Triton 


















Wysłane z mojego LG-H736 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again today, but trying the SRP779 on the bracelet.


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

ARMIDA A2 on a brown horween...Yes Please


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I went with the Seiko Cocktail Time on a hybrid canvas strap. 
This watch is just gorgeous, can't get enough of the dial. Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

OV1 -


----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

Kontiki










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Now at +4 seconds over 47 hours. Not too shabby.


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm lucky enough to be wearing this superstar today.


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Coach ball keeping the Pelagos safe while I go work out.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vindic8 said:


> I'm lucky enough to be wearing this superstar today.


Love this watch and nice pic


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Ninja Tuna


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Sawtooth on a Zulu strap while I await a BeauBands notched strap to arrive.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Shark diver for dinner with Mrs M









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Looks excellent.

|>



59yukon01 said:


> Again today, but trying the SRP779 on the bracelet.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Yes because of your recommendation as well as from Danny, I'm on Art's waiting list.

Thank you Danny & Brice



Jeep99dad said:


> I can only recommend two real canvas strap makers, that will 100% hand-make the strap with only canvas and quality material too. Great color selection too.
> DrunkArtStraps
> DrewStraps
> Both have a very long wait but it's worst it imho.
> ...


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Switching to one of my favorite watches!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)

My new arrival: Cobra de Calibre 3 bronze diver


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Sweater weather today with the KonTiki.


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Just arrived...
Lord Hamilton Auto Chrono
The OEM strap was pretty nasty, so I found one in my box. I know it's not a dive watch, but it just looked great on this strap





Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

zed073 said:


> Looks excellent.
> 
> |>


Thanks!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 8170074


Beautiful!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch. Back to the Sea Dweller









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Game on,GO SHARKS!!!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Badass Dave. Badass.



flyersandeagles said:


> Just arrived...
> Lord Hamilton Auto Chrono
> The OEM strap was pretty nasty, so I found one in my box. I know it's not a dive watch, but it just looked great on this strap
> 
> ...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

thach said:


>


That is sweet!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Buchmann69 said:


> That is sweet!


Thanks sir! Quite a compliment, since your collection is extremely enviable.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Still with the Helson.
I have received great customer service from Helson Watches.
However, quite the opposite from Dagaz Watch - 2 x ignored emails = 0 customer service.


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good Morning!


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko Turtle SRP773

Seiko TURTLE SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing M-Force today.


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

Precista´s Royal Navy diver re-edition PRS-82 for friday


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

TGIF!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Omega 2nd day. Off to Swatch T.O to pick up my Certina Precidrive. They had to change the whole movement and reseal free of charge.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

An American wearing a Swiss watch with a German strap eating Japanese food at a place run by Koreans - It's a small world folks


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Made it to another Friday!


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

triton miltary bronze


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## dzlvs8 (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF

Pelagos on DrunkArtStrap charcoal canvas

Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

Under Dubai sun...









Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The fff gilt mod for the day!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Morning enablers..



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Not a diver by any means, but my Dad wore an authentic Bulova SpaceView just like this every day from the late 60's to the early 70's when I was a kid. I thought he was so cool wearing a watch like that compared to all the other kids dads. Then one day his Spiedel twist-o-flex bracelet broke while he was out sailing and the SpaceView went straight to the bottom of the lake in about 50' of water, never to be seen again.

As a tribute to Dad and the "Never Ending Dive" his SpaceView took, I'm calling this an honorary dive watch!

It was a happy day for me when I was able to get one of these for myself. Currently it's wearing a period correct NOS JB Champion stainless mesh strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B in NY (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Oris again today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## d4rk89 (Feb 18, 2016)

Today i was wearing my Triton.





































hope you enjoy


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Just in EZM 5 S! 









Sent from my S7


----------



## Joemannnnn (Apr 10, 2016)

New to me Hexa on the vanilla rubber


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

42mm 'fish today:


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Sumo


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

New strap, matches the colors of the U1 much better than my red Obris Morgan one. It's a red Bonetto Cinturini.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

PAM Friday 5 two 4 on new shoes from Erika


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

LED golf ball that lights up upon contact. People really do think of everything.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good evening folks. 
A quick switch to one of my favorite weekend diver but with a rubber strap this time.
This is what I started with today.......
***Friday the 20th.What U Wearing??? - Page 13

*Citizen Eco-Drive BN0151-09L Promaster* 
Now grateful for the little things that make life a little easier.....









Comfy soft....


























Have nice evening and great weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thejames1 said:


> Just in EZM 5 S!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Awesome


Thanks Brice!

Sent from my S7


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E







​


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Arnie on green nato


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Seiko SBBN015


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Disc golf session over


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

rock-cliffs and beach under house! b-)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Posting on the right place now









Cheers & great week end to all


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> _Good evening folks.
> A quick switch to one of my favorite weekend diver but with a rubber strap this time.
> This is what I started with today.......
> ***Friday the 20th.What U Wearing??? - Page 13
> ...


It glows strong   


Spunwell said:


> PAM Friday 5 two 4 on new shoes from Erika


Great shoes combo really liking the attention to details  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Aramar Lunar Sky


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

My daughter is happy with the Sub C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Riding on a rainy day with Citizen BN0085


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*MOMENTUM *_Torpedo!_ (it's more fun with the exclamation point).

























I have two watches by this Canadian company...













...the other being their _Base-Layer_ (nifty sandwich-dial) model. For a well-built and aesthetically-pleasing "grab-and-go-don't-have-to-worry-about-it" inexpensive quartz watch, I

recommend either of these highly. They are slightly under-priced and underrated in my book.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

Here's one I prepared earlier...


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Dievas MG-1 on Martu alligator shoes. HAGWE!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

OVM maxi LE today 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_Back to my roots today. 
Three 1 two on Az's own Keith Codman Painted French Ammo shoes.

_

_got tail ?

_

_Aging gracefully._


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NYWatchFan (Aug 30, 2010)

Ball engineer master ii diver on nato.


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Hoping to spend some time outdoors and recharge my Seiko SSC017.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Late riser today.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

007 for a little spring cleaning today. Golf tomorrow for the first time in a long while, hope my back holds out.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Joemannnnn (Apr 10, 2016)

My Hexa getting ready to meet the Atlantic earlier








It survived!


----------



## Joemannnnn (Apr 10, 2016)

Sorry, phone keeps double posting


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Joemannnnn said:


> Sorry, phone keeps double posting


No harm in some extra pics of the Osprey. |>


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Fore!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on a weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

The OT500 on a Hirsch carbon strap.


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Game time,GO SHARKS!!!


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Damasko DA37


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Game time,GO SHARKS!!!


4-0??? That's what you get for wearing Blues. |>


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

An Invicta mod with Dagaz dial and hands!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Orient Blue Ray for the remainder of the night.


----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

Red on blue... Beautiful design









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Shoes swap


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm wearing Seiko TURTLE SRP773.

I've also just reviewed it on my blog if you're interested 

Seiko TURTLE SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Just got out of the pool. What a nice day! Good weekend everyone!










Smp with olive bond nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## AntonisCh (Dec 8, 2015)

Sent from private sat connection...


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue On Mesh


----------



## Il_Maestro (Apr 25, 2016)

SKX007 on a Zulu.

Am waiting on a Squale Pan Am. Its sitting at Heathrow with DHL calling out to me...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Steinhart on a Sunday morning. Happy Sunday


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

A simple seiko 5 with added cathedral hands!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## d4rk89 (Feb 18, 2016)

Triton in the garden









Wysłane z mojego LG-H736 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Armida a2 to welcome our new daughter.










PS dive bezels are also handy for timing contraction.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Armida a2 to welcome our new daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right you are sir, congratulations!!!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Lawless 45 on "custom crocs".


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards

Cesar


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Nice watches and knives.



piningforthefjords said:


> Here's one I prepared earlier...
> View attachment 8191018


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

T-hunter said:


>


Wow!! Beautiful shot. Great capture of the dial under that beautiful dome


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 8201154


Superb combo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hung over a bit after last night's party, my neighbor turned 40 and had a great party with belly dancer included 

Went with the Pelagos this morning and put it on a rust orange DrewStraps to add a bit of color to the otherwise monochrome diver.

Have a great day. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Armida a2 to welcome our new daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!! Congrats  best new arrival! Better be a Keeper ;-)


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

A8 for me this evening










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

1watchaholic said:


>


Love that book you are reading there Sir!
Sword!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

G. Gerlach Otago On Mesh


----------



## femto (Dec 14, 2015)

My new SKX mod:


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Sunday afternoon with the Terra Nova










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*ORIENT*'s (original) _Blue Mako_ is an impressive piece of kit at its RETAIL price ($225).

























When you consider that I paid $107.41, it just becomes wonderfully silly.

The bracelet in these photos (Strapcode's Super Engineer II) cost almost as much as the watch, and it is 
worth every penny. My favourite bracelet by FAR (buy one immediately!).

I ain't never gettin' tired of this watch.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

the_watchier said:


> A simple seiko 5 with added cathedral hands!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great.


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

That_Turtle said:


>


That good sir, is phenomenally paired. Looks great!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Wonderful family Day,

I'm having a little trouble my wis buds, can't decide if I should keep the pelly, as I just acquired the black Bay black and don't know if it's too redundant for me. Thinking of swapping for 42 po 8500, argghh. So I'm spending some time figuring it out. Mustn't rush.










Does the pic say, casual contemplation... Haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Black Bullet on a flat vent Z 22


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm not wearing any of them. I'm sitting here looking at watchuseek and recon, just fondling them one after the other. I think I need help, lol.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Still this one, now on a drunkart strap.









Sent from my S7


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the OVM LE tonight 









That dome 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

hoppes-no9 said:


> Looks great.


Thank you!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveD said:


> Black Bullet on a flat vent Z 22


Wow this is fantastic!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Three 88, late to the game but played a fantastic round of golf with my eldest son hence the late post. Oh, and the round was fantastic only because it was with my son, my score was hideous. Great week ahead!


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko Turtle SRP773 - 3rd day in a row 

Seiko SRP773 Turtle by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Snapped this before going to bed!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Vintage diver, Lucerne calendar 









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## supervoice (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice vintage strap match with the watch!


Toh said:


> Vintage diver, Lucerne calendar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

supervoice said:


> Nice vintage strap match with the watch!


Thanks!

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

scorp fish


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SeaDweller Monday. Have a great week.



















Cheers. B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

775 on a Drunkartstrap.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Seiko 7002


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Giving the Duward Aquastar a go before posting it on f29.









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

DA36 on Python

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nordwulf said:


>


The leather strap looks beautiful. Is that green Horween ?


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Air Blue Bravo on bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> The leather strap looks beautiful. Is that green Horween ?


It's a medium grey color with beige stitching.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Breitling Colt on a bright,sunny spring Monday. Enjoy the rest of the week.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Still digging my OM Explorer 2


----------



## Rtar (Apr 10, 2016)

Picked up a Casio MDV-106 at the post-office today. Its what Im wearing right now


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos got the nod this morning, have a great week ahead!


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

New acquisition -- Longines Hydroconquest


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Evening switch to he L&H khaki phantom









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Dish-diving...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I started with this watch for the day.........
@@@ WRUW Monday, 23rd May 2016 @@@ - Page 13

and switched to this affordable diver for the evening.....

*Vostok Amphibia*



























Yup, this will do.









Have a nice evening folks.
b-)​_


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Raining, overcast afternoon. Wearing the old man from the sea to weather the storm.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

This oldy for today...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

borealis


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

summer dress!


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

No apologies. This thing is pretty.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Don't let me turn..... ...the watches! :-d


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Mokume Gane by H2O


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Titus with me today at work! Please excuse rhe wrong date, as it doesn't have quickset, so I don't really bother 









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On green iso









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Sea-Dweller at the office. Gotta love this one 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Helberg CH6 on black Isofrane


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-tec M3









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

zed073 said:


>


Wow, fantastic combo...who did the strap?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks cmann.

Aaron @ Combat Straps made it.

Once I get my lightbox set up, I'll do a full set of photos of it that it deserves.

Aaron did an incredible job making this. The colour is perfect for it IMHO.

It's my first canvas strap and he nailed it.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Excellent photo.
|>



GoodLord said:


> Helberg CH6 on black Isofrane
> 
> View attachment 8224530


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

1990 Vostok Komandirskie Pin-Cushion 33x U-Boat on Chinese Mesh


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## fristil (Feb 14, 2006)

Skickat från min LG-H850 via Tapatalk


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

With this thread passing 21K posts it's become too big for some members to load, so we decided it was best if we moved the fun over to another thread here: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux .

Thank you everyone for your contributions and we'll see you on the What Are You Wearing Right Now Part Deaux thread.

Oh, and I'm wearing this...


----------

